# Cartier price increase thread



## bagsforme

I was told that Cartier is increaseing their prices starting Sept 1.  

So if you were thinking of getting something, get it now.


----------



## gelbergirl

any idea of the percentage?
i wonder if is across the board?

I wanted LaDona watch gold.


----------



## bagsforme

I wasn't told a %.  Only that Cartier everywhere and everything was going up in $.   I was told that by my local jewelry store that sells Cartier.


----------



## ladyjane76

Really?? I'll have to get to the Boca town center this weekend and find out!! Thanks for the info I've been putting off buying this bracelet for a while now, I guess you just started the fire


----------



## bag.lover

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Booga1003

im sure its %5 i work in the watch bussiness and they went up quite a bit.


----------



## bb10lue

D$#%@ all these price increases......I was thinkin about getting a Roadster watch by the end of year when I go overseas.....


----------



## travelbliss

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## maguses

Oh dear, I was thinking of a love bracelet. I must call and ask! Its too soon, I haven't save up enough yet!


----------



## ayla

Has anyone checked this out ?

And also - does anyone know where to purchase Cartier online ? Particularly the charms !


----------



## newbie

I also heard this.  Not positive but I think the SA told me around 15%.


----------



## south

Yikes!  I was just looking at the roadster on 8/31 and thought I would wait until late Sept.


----------



## fashionispoison

just wanted to let everyone know my SA told me that cartier is having their next price increase on february 1st. their last one was on september 2007. i'm not sure what the percentage of the increase is but from the numbers she showed me, they were significant enough ush:


----------



## uafly1

Of course they are! I am just about to get the larger trinity ring. But I've hoping to go to Paris to get. 
Did you happen to see the new price for the Trinity Rings?


----------



## keodi

Oh wow, I was just about to post about this, the price increase is definately happening feb 1 so those of you are planning a cartier watch purchase, please hurry the numbers are significantly higher!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ugh, all these price increases are making me mad lol!


----------



## bextasy

do u know if it is just on watches? does it affect the love bracelet and if so how much will it be?? thanks!!!!


----------



## solitude

Wow....good thing I got the Pasha a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## gingerfarm

not yet on jewelry from what my SA told me.


----------



## ivylouwho

Yesterday my SA at Cartier told me that Come March 1, 2008 there taking a price increase!  Roughly 10%!!!! 

I was in looking at "a little something"  I'm hoping to get for my anniversary the end of March.  

My SA wrote down all of the info, item, size, price, etc. on a business card..... for me to leave lying around for my DH :shame: and then he said just an fyi, we're actually having a price increase come March first!  So you might want to tell your DH to shop early!  

So if you have any Cartier shopping to do....... get in there!


----------



## supersash

didnt they just have one? or is the one that everyone was talking about?


----------



## ivylouwho

He said the last one was almost a year ago & they tend to have them once or twice a year......

If its already been discussed, I'm sorry! :shame: I did run a search before posting................


----------



## Swanky

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-next-price-increase-february-1st-233074.html


----------



## BellaBoo

Just an FYI- I called Neimans to inquire about pricing for a Love bracelet when the SA informed they are having a price increase come Monday. I think it came out to 8% or something similar. I went ahead and ordered my bracelet early (was going to wait another month). I hope I chose the right size!!! Great thing is that I got it for $3600 flat (no tax/shipping) since there is no NM in my state. Wahoo


----------



## VuittonsLover

i didn't even know that neimans carried cartier.


----------



## to_the_nines

^^me too... interesting.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo show us a pic when u get it!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

i am goin to call cartier tomm... and see if this is true for stores too.


if it is... u may have moved my bracelet purchase up.....lol


----------



## PuppyB

Pls do show pic when you get it.


----------



## bextasy

did anyone confirm this increase?


----------



## bhurry

yes, did anyone confirm the price increase?


----------



## bhurry

BellaBoo,

what size did you order, and what is your wrist size.  I was thinking about getting one but the stores are too far away for me to try on.  Oh and what did you get, white gold or yellow gold?




BellaBoo said:


> Just an FYI- I called Neimans to inquire about pricing for a Love bracelet when the SA informed they are having a price increase come Monday. I think it came out to 8% or something similar. I went ahead and ordered my bracelet early (was going to wait another month). I hope I chose the right size!!! Great thing is that I got it for $3600 flat (no tax/shipping) since there is no NM in my state. Wahoo


----------



## VuittonsLover

I am going to call today.. and I will post what they say.....

I may go for rose gold.. since its so unique too.

I have been sized twice.. first time I was told I was a 16 which is the smallest size available... then I lose weight.. and 2 years later I am told I am a 17.  I don't know what to do...lol


----------



## VuittonsLover

i just tried calling the store 10 times.. and nobody answers.. grrr.


----------



## BellaBoo

Ok, I ordered a yellow gold size 16. My wrist is 6" and the SA advised me to go with the 16 saying it measures 6.5" and would be a good fit and it's comfortable since it is oblong shaped. I sure hope she is right b/c I don't want to have to exchange it by mail. It will arrive tomorrow (saturday). She also got me 6 mos no interest financing on my NM card which is good too. I will post pics tomorrow when it arrives.


----------



## BellaBoo

The rose gold is very pretty, but it really depends on your skin tone. I wear a turquoise green bracelet everyday and chose the yellow gold b/c I think the contrast will be nice. I will let you know more about the sizing when it arrives tomorrow. I am having second thoughts about the size I ordered b/c I don't want to outgrow it. I have wanted this bracelet for so long. Has anyone heard anything more about the price increase?


----------



## VuittonsLover

Tis True...

Just got off the phone with the Cartier in Short Hills Mall.

Price increase on September 1st, 2008.  Store Wide.. entire line.. Watches included.

Sooo you have 3 days to get your bracelet and anything else you wanna get.

I am still sittin here on the fence.... Do I get it or not... Do I get yellow or rose.. Grrrr...

Today is the only day I can go... Since I have plans all day Sat & Sunday.


----------



## VuittonsLover

ummmmm.... I was bad today??

I will Post my story later....LOL


----------



## Coldplaylover

I wear mine on my right wrist too!!


----------



## bextasy

didn't cartier just have a price increase? i am getting so frustrated i really wanted to get a new piece of jewelry!! so *vuittonslover* you said your 100% positive?


----------



## VuittonsLover

bextasy said:


> didn't cartier just have a price increase? i am getting so frustrated i really wanted to get a new piece of jewelry!! so *vuittonslover* you said your 100% positive?



yep.  call your store... and ask.  I ran over and bought mine.


----------



## bb10lue

Does the increase apply worldwide or just US?? Anyone knows?


----------



## PuppyB

It looks *GREAT* on you, what size is it, looks like 16? Is it yellow gold? 

Another question is, are all those bracelet having same width?



VuittonsLover said:


> ummmmm.... I was bad today??
> 
> I will Post my story later....LOL


----------



## keodi

bb10lue said:


> Does the increase apply worldwide or just US?? Anyone knows?


 
I was told the increase is worldwide when I spoke to a manager at cartier earlier...
*vuittonslover*, congratulations on your lovely bracelet! you must tell your story!


----------



## bhurry

so vuittonlover,

which size did you end up getting?  



VuittonsLover said:


> ummmmm.... I was bad today??
> 
> I will Post my story later....LOL


----------



## VuittonsLover

16 Rose Gold.. Hmmm

I am going to take real photos when i get a chance.. that was just a quick shot i took in macys.... as i was leaving the mall.


and yes.. all bracelets have the same width.

I suggested they make thinner versions of it.  would be cute... to have two on your wrist.  I looked at matching hoops.. and they are same style with screws.. but very thin.. I think it would make a cute bracelet.

And I will tell my story... Promise.  When I take pics.  My SA was sooo sweet.  i scoped out the joint before I picked a SA.  lol


----------



## Naila

I am still paying off the watch I bought last month...such a surprise to see a price increase coming that quick.


----------



## bhurry

oh may I ask what your wrist size is in inches?  I'm trying to figure out which one I should get, I have a 6 1/2 inches wrist



VuittonsLover said:


> ummmmm.... I was bad today??
> 
> I will Post my story later....LOL


----------



## VuittonsLover

bhurry said:


> oh may I ask what your wrist size is in inches?  I'm trying to figure out which one I should get, I have a 6 1/2 inches wrist



i'll measure it for you tomm.  Im curious myself.  I was sized at a 16... then a 17... then a 17 today.. and then we looked at it and went with 16.. cause I didnt want it to flip over. the 17 was slightly too loose.


----------



## bb10lue

keodi said:


> I was told the increase is worldwide when I spoke to a manager at cartier earlier...



Really?! I called my local Cartier today, and was told they were not aware of price increasing , i really hope they won't, i'm planning to get a cartier love cuff in Oct.


----------



## VuittonsLover

btw.. the cartier red card.  (credit card)  has 12 months interest fee payments.. you may wanna go sooner.  Especially if the price is going to go up.


----------



## BellaBoo

I didn't know they offered their own financing...


----------



## BellaBoo

Oh, I got my bracelet today and soon as I opened the box I knew it was going to be too damn small. However, looks are misleading b/c when I opened it and put it on my wrist it did fit just a little snug. This bracelet would have worked better on my left wrist (smaller), but since I want to wear it on the right (and not fee annoyed) I had to ship it back and exchange it for a 17. I don't want it too fitted that I can't dry the underneath with a cloth after a shower. I also want to be able to wear it for the next 10 years if my wrist should get a little bigger. I think the 17 will be perfect for me and will post pics next week when I get it.


----------



## Cecilia2

This is a vague memory, and someone please let me know if this is not correct, but I believe they are doing these increases twice a year now.  It wasn't that long ago that a basic small Ladies stainless tank could be purchased new for under $3000.00 US.  As of today, (before the 9/1 increase) full retail is $3650.00.


----------



## bhurry

So glad you said this, as I was thinking about what size I should get but can't get to a store so would have to do a phone order.  So I guess I would have to get the size 17.



BellaBoo said:


> Oh, I got my bracelet today and soon as I opened the box I knew it was going to be too damn small. However, looks are misleading b/c when I opened it and put it on my wrist it did fit just a little snug. This bracelet would have worked better on my left wrist (smaller), but since I want to wear it on the right (and not fee annoyed) I had to ship it back and exchange it for a 17. I don't want it too fitted that I can't dry the underneath with a cloth after a shower. I also want to be able to wear it for the next 10 years if my wrist should get a little bigger. I think the 17 will be perfect for me and will post pics next week when I get it.


----------



## Naila

Cecilia2 said:


> This is a vague memory, and someone please let me know if this is not correct, but I believe they are doing these increases twice a year now.  It wasn't that long ago that a basic small Ladies stainless tank could be purchased new for under $3000.00 US.  As of today, (before the 9/1 increase) full retail is $3650.00.



You are correct. If this is true, it is going to be the second time that they increased the price this year. 

I first got a quote on my watch back in the beginning of the year, but when I came back to buy it in March they already increase the price up to 8%. I could not justify the sudden increase and gave up. Then in July I was able to find a dealer who offered me the old price and bought it...now here comes another 8% increase...


----------



## danicky

Where did you apply for the Cartier credit card? Can you do it online? I am thinking of getting it also. )


----------



## Cecilia2

Naila said:


> You are correct. If this is true, it is going to be the second time that they increased the price this year.
> 
> I first got a quote on my watch back in the beginning of the year, but when I came back to buy it in March they already increase the price up to 8%. I could not justify the sudden increase and gave up. Then in July I was able to find a dealer who offered me the old price and bought it...now here comes another 8% increase...


 
I understand your frustration Naila.  I had been interested in picking up a ladies Tank Louis, but it has just gotten crazy.  I'm passing for now.


----------



## VuittonsLover

bhurry said:


> oh may I ask what your wrist size is in inches?  I'm trying to figure out which one I should get, I have a 6 1/2 inches wrist



Just finally now... measured my wrist.  It was exactly 6 inches.  both of them were.

The kooky things we do... hehe


----------



## bb10lue

Just called my local cartier, no price increase here in Australia. oh well, our prices WAY HIGHER than US anyway, even with the increase


----------



## BellaBoo

VuittonsLover said:


> 16 Rose Gold.. Hmmm
> 
> I am going to take real photos when i get a chance.. that was just a quick shot i took in macys.... as i was leaving the mall.
> 
> 
> and yes.. *all bracelets have the same width.*
> 
> I suggested they make thinner versions of it.  would be cute... to have two on your wrist.  I looked at matching hoops.. and they are same style with screws.. but very thin.. I think it would make a cute bracelet.
> 
> And I will tell my story... Promise.  When I take pics.  My SA was sooo sweet.  i scoped out the joint before I picked a SA.  lol



Hey VL, I was wondering about this. I wasn't sure if they had different _'widths'_ for mens bracelets? Do they have mens and womens or is it unisex w/ sizes 16-21?


----------



## VuittonsLover

BellaBoo said:


> Hey VL, I was wondering about this. I wasn't sure if they had different _'widths'_ for mens bracelets? Do they have mens and womens or is it unisex w/ sizes 16-21?



they are all the same width regardless.. of them being mens or womans... in fact.. from all the photos i saw over the years... i always thought it was thicker then what i have..

i wonder if they were thicker back in the day...?


----------



## BellaBoo

VuittonsLover said:


> they are all the same width regardless.. of them being mens or womans... in fact.. from all the photos i saw over the years... i always thought it was thicker then what i have..
> 
> *i wonder if they were thicker back in the day...?*



THAT'S what I was thinking too...?? But, then again photos can be very misleading.


----------



## VuittonsLover

there is alot of gold in it regardless.  

i did find something out.. all of there pieces are made in france.. 100%.


----------



## BellaBoo

Well that is nice. Are you loving your rose gold? Hey, in your opinion how would it look layered with yellow gold? Oh, and are you going to tell us your 'story'?? =)


----------



## VuittonsLover

i want a yellow gold one too.  my whole thing is... do you get a larger size.. since it will be up your arm further...??  and i dont want them bangin against each other... i am so confused.

and i totally love the rose.  its not a normal rose gold.  i have alot of rose gold pieces.. from rings to necklaces.. and this is much more suttle then I ever imagined.. in fact.. if I didn't know I would think it was yellow gold.


----------



## VuittonsLover

oooh and my story is coming.. hehe.. i took pics.. just have to get to work.... to post them all.


----------



## BellaBoo

I asked the SA about this and she told me that you would wear both bracelets in the same size. She says that's how most people do it and it looks fabulous, yadda yadda. I wasn't too pleased with her so I don't put a lot of stock into what she says. Sometimes you don't get the best SA over the phone ;p. I am going to sit tight until I see the rose in person next month when I go to Disney and then I can put the two side by side and determine how they go together. I can't wait for vacation- my summer was such a drag so now it's time for me to have fun. BF is totally excited over this trip and took over completely since I have never been there. He thinks I'm excited over Disney (hahah)- it's the Mall at Millenia (and the Disney waterparks) I'm sweating over!! We're taking a whole day for shopping-I love him-he understands me. Okay, sorry to get off topic. 
So yes, still waiting on your story Dearie and hopefully some pics. =)


----------



## ray of light

OMG! i was also at our local carrtier store,,, i was there on monday and the SA told me about cartier planning to increase their prices next week. the increase will be around 5%. the currency of my country is "fixdly linked" to the dollar and that is why we are getting the increase. i was there to get the the bracelet with 2 rings from the love charity collection,, but once she mentioned the increase i bought the same bracelet with few dimonds.. which costed me around 6711 US $ along with that small 2 rings love bracelet which costs around 1032 US $. i hate inflation


----------



## saligator

Sigh. Between Cartier and Tiffany increases, how is a gal supposed to be bejeweled?


----------



## VuittonsLover

BellaBoo said:


> I asked the SA about this and she told me that you would wear both bracelets in the same size. She says that's how most people do it and it looks fabulous, yadda yadda. I wasn't too pleased with her so I don't put a lot of stock into what she says. Sometimes you don't get the best SA over the phone ;p. I am going to sit tight until I see the rose in person next month when I go to Disney and then I can put the two side by side and determine how they go together. I can't wait for vacation- my summer was such a drag so now it's time for me to have fun. BF is totally excited over this trip and took over completely since I have never been there. He thinks I'm excited over Disney (hahah)- it's the Mall at Millenia (and the Disney waterparks) I'm sweating over!! We're taking a whole day for shopping-I love him-he understands me. Okay, sorry to get off topic.
> So yes, still waiting on your story Dearie and hopefully some pics. =)


 
I had a custom piece made last year.. (rolling stones logo)  and I did the lips in yellow gold and the tongue in pink gold.. and yellow and pink look great together. I also think that white and pink look great together and ofcourse yellow and white.. and every other combo you can think of..


----------



## IntlSet

Is this an increase on all Cartier products or just the Love bracelet/line?


----------



## bextasy

I'm so confused? i called the cartier in San Francisco and the quoted my a price with the increase and told me they had one, then i called the one in Manhasset NY and the gave me a price with out the increase and told me they didn't have one?


----------



## VuittonsLover

bextasy said:


> I'm so confused? i called the cartier in San Francisco and the quoted my a price with the increase and told me they had one, then i called the one in Manhasset NY and the gave me a price with out the increase and told me they didn't have one?


 
what was the price with the increase...??


----------



## bextasy

i asked how much the 18k yellow gold love ring was and the california store said 1350, i think before the increase it was 1250????


----------



## bextasy

i think that made it an 8% increase if those prices are correct.


----------



## Naila

bextasy said:


> I'm so confused? i called the cartier in San Francisco and the quoted my a price with the increase and told me they had one, then i called the one in Manhasset NY and the gave me a price with out the increase and told me they didn't have one?



From my own experience, the price point was set when each store receive their products from the warehouse. If they received it when it was marked 1250, they will sell it at 1250.

The NY store probably will give you the old price since they did not restock, that price was the price of last one they sold. If you try to pre-order from them, I am pretty sure it will be 1350. So the ideal way is to find a  authorized, non-Cartier dealer who happened to have one in their stock.  The chance that they give you the old price is relatively high. That is what happened to my watch.


----------



## moppie2005

Does anyone know the current price (after price increase) of a Ladies Tank watch?  The old price was $3,650. Thanks.


----------



## lilpikachu

bb10lue said:


> Just called my local cartier, no price increase here in Australia. oh well, our prices WAY HIGHER than US anyway, even with the increase


Thank god!! I went on the Cartier website on Thursday night and inquired about some of their items - according to the responses I received on Friday morning it looks like everything is still the same price! Phew!!


----------



## BellaBoo

Sooo, I have been lazy with the photos but just wanted to post my pics. I got my size 17 last week after exchanging the 16. NM was really nice- over-nighted shipping twice!! Here ya go.....


----------



## BellaBoo

One more (with my baby)


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hey... Dumb question... what does it say in that little LOVE booklet.

I didn't get one with mine.  


and its goooorgeous.   Are you afraid to scratch it..?  I am walking around... like a statue..lol.


----------



## BellaBoo

Haha, a little scared- that's why I'm only mixing beads with it instead of other metal bracelets (for now). I like to glob them on my wrists in layers so I'm just taking a break. 
The 'Love' envelope has my certificate, receipt, and a sheet of instructions with the story. 
How is your 16 working for you and do you own a J12? I've got that bug now and was wondering how the two would look together (I just need to stay off these boards!!).


----------



## VuittonsLover

BellaBoo said:


> Haha, a little scared- that's why I'm only mixing beads with it instead of other metal bracelets (for now). I like to glob them on my wrists in layers so I'm just taking a break.
> The 'Love' envelope has my certificate, receipt, and a sheet of instructions with the story.
> How is your 16 working for you and do you own a J12? I've got that bug now and was wondering how the two would look together (I just need to stay off these boards!!).



damn.. i didnt get the story.  can you post it.

and the 16 is working fine.. its weird.  I have been wearing the bracelet a week on friday.. and I can tell when I lost weight now.. haha.  I must have lost  weight over the weekend.. because my bracelet is much looser now.  How weird is that.. it was flopping all over the place today.


And yes.. I have a J12.  I got it last November.  I wear it constantly.  I wear it on the opposite wrist ofcourse...LOL.

btw... I am even afraid to weird beads with mine... but I asked because I saw you wearing beads with it... and was like wow... shes already mixing it up.  I have a few pretty big scratches already.. on the underside.  But what can you do.


----------



## BellaBoo

Oh, I am sorry...durr, I just looked at the paper and it is only instructions (no story). I just assumed that's what it was when I skimmed the envelope looking for the receipt. Do you still want me to post?

Which J12 do you have?.......Do you think it is worth 4-5K?  also, was it you who recently bought the Tiffany Somerset Diamond Bracelet?...I know I read on here someone who posted about it while they were saving up for the Love bracelet. That bracelet is sooo pretty, but I have yet to see it in real life.


----------



## VuittonsLover

BellaBoo said:


> Oh, I am sorry...durr, I just looked at the paper and it is only instructions (no story). I just assumed that's what it was when I skimmed the envelope looking for the receipt. Do you still want me to post?
> 
> Which J12 do you have?.......Do you think it is worth 4-5K?  also, was it you who recently bought the Tiffany Somerset Diamond Bracelet?...I know I read on here someone who posted about it while they were saving up for the Love bracelet. That bracelet is sooo pretty, but I have yet to see it in real life.



if you dont mind posting.... sure.  just curious to what it looks like.

..... and i have the plain white.. no diamonds one.  i like the diamond one.. but.. i think it takes away from the dial.. and its a signifigant difference in price.

and it was me with the somerset bracelet. i will bump it up.


----------



## lovecartier

Just so you all know, here are some new prices:

Love Bracelet in Yellow - $3,850 (prev 3,600)
Love Ring in Yellow - $1,350 (prev 1,250)
Love chain in Yellow - $975 (prev 900)
Love tube pendant in yellow - $1,300 (prev 1,200)

I saved $450 by buying all this stuff when I did.

Also, Love Bracelet in white is now $4,450 (prev 4200)


----------



## VuittonsLover

do weird that white gold is 600.00 more for the bracelet.


----------



## bextasy

Thank you for the updated prices!!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Cartier is expected to have a price increase in September. But I was wondering if anyone here watches the prices and might know what kind of % increases have been in the past. For instance, does a $4,000 or $5,000 item go up $400-$500? If so, that is pretty significant. I will definitely get my Love bracelet before September increase but I was just curious.


----------



## yunwendy

It depends on the item, anywhere from 0%-10% is what I have noticed from the past.


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow - 10% is huge. I will definitely be purchasing before next increase!


----------



## yunwendy

I believe the Love Bracelet increased by almost 15% from 2007-2008.  That because of 2 increases that year.


----------



## canada's

i think the usual increase is 10%.

i am eyeing the trinity ring and we checked the price in spring of '08 and then over the holidays and it went up $100+.


----------



## yunwendy

These price increases are quit painful for us consumers.  It would be nice if they lowered their price, but I guess that would be close to impossible.


----------



## bextasy

is the increase in the USA?


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes - definitely in USA!


----------



## darkangel07760

Ok.  For those of you that may not know, I really want a Cartier LOVE bracelet, but I have also instituted a one year ban on buying anything frivolous, starting on New Year's.  My reward will most likely be a Cartier LOVE bracelet (if I could reliably find one on Ebay, then yay!  but i dunno about that...)
However.
That dang price increase!  I have already seen the dang LOVE bracelet go up by about $1000 in the past 2 years.  
I live in the U.S.  Does anyone know when the next price increase will happen?  I know it happened right before Christmas last year.  Would it be rude of me to ask a Cartier SA next time I am in the shop?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## umamanikam

I had rung up the cartier shop today as I had wanted the small trinity bracelet with the thread.They told me that the price was already increased from £310 to £325...dont know about other items.


----------



## designerdiva40

I purchased my yg love bangle 2 months ago & I paid £3,000 & I looked on the Cartier website & it has gone up to £3,225. I am so pleased I got it when I did, if you can get it now I would because otherwise your going to pay a lot more for it.


----------



## kohl_mascara

These price increases make me really sad!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I kn ow they make me sad too!  I am trying to do this no buying for a year.  The only thing I could do is buy it now, and have my SO hide it until the end of the year.  Sigh.


----------



## kohl_mascara

If prices haven't already gone up, I suggest you buy it now!!!  If prices have already gone up, you have some time before the next increase to buy (and it gives you some time to save, think about the purchase, etc.)  These price increases don't give me a lot of time to save and have also pressured me into buying items earlier than anticipated. . .it really sucks!


----------



## kbella86

You could buy it now and then not buy anything else for the rest of the year?


----------



## darkangel07760

You are right kbella86. I was thinking about that. I would have my SO hold it for me until the end of the year. Would that kinda violate my no frivolous spending for the year? I hope not. It would really grind my gears to have to end up paying more for it!


----------



## kgirl<3

The SA at Cartier mentioned a price increase beginning this February. ush:

Guess it's time to put those orders in...


----------



## bhurry

what another price increase?  didn't they just have one?


----------



## kgirl<3

Yes, I was surprised when she mentioned it...so soon!


----------



## umamanikam

In uk the price has already increased.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I went into Cartier today and the SA told me Cartier hasn't increased their prices since the economic crisis (2008).  Can I say LI-AR?  She also told me the price increase will happen in April! Bleh.


----------



## Bentley1

How ridiculous!

These price increases are getting so tiresome with ALL these top designers!

They won't let the consumers breathe for a FULL year without subjecting us to constant hefty increases! UGH


----------



## darkangel07760

Yikes!  I KNEW it!  I had a bad feeling, which is why I bought myself the Trinity ring last December.  
That is NOT cool.


----------



## wendy_bruin

Bentley1 said:


> How ridiculous!
> 
> These price increases are getting so tiresome with ALL these top designers!
> 
> They won't let the consumers breathe for a FULL year without subjecting us to constant hefty increases! UGH



I agree!  These price increases are getting ridiculous.

Does anyone know by percentage how big of an increase this is going to be?  TIA!


----------



## luvpugz

Cartier isn't the only one.  Across the board, Yurman, Tiffany, Pandora, etc...mainly gold is going up.  I happen to like Pandora, and the prices are going 15%-20% up Feb 1. I watched the store SA loading them in....as I made my final purchases!


----------



## ms.l

oh my god .. i was planning to get my love cuff/bangle(still torn apart) on the 2nd  .. better rush !


----------



## lanasyogamama

Argh!  I need that baby trinity bracelet!


----------



## Phillyfan

So - with the new increase - how much do you expect the love bangles to cost? I thought they just went up in the U.S. Wasn't there recently a thread about most current pricing of Love bangles?


----------



## darkangel07760

They just went up in December right before Christmas.


----------



## bink

So is it Feb or April? I hope it's not quite so soon because I was getting ready to buy my beloved love bangle! I would be upset if I missed it by a day or something, gah!


----------



## umamanikam

I went to the harrods cartier yesterday and they told me that they are again increasing the price from 15th feb .they had just increased in jan .


----------



## darkangel07760

omg really?  So soon! That is messed up.  Once a year should be the limit!


----------



## whoops

Any update on if/when this is going to happen? I've got my eye on the trinity rings and if it's that soon I may just rush there during my lunch break to make a purchase! With my luck, I'll walk in tomorrow and it would have just changed.


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> Any update on if/when this is going to happen? I've got my eye on the trinity rings and if it's that soon I may just rush there during my lunch break to make a purchase! With my luck, I'll walk in tomorrow and it would have just changed.



Someone mentioned the increase will be Feb 15th. If you are serious about the trinity rings, I wouldn't wait and get them ASAP to avoid paying extra!


----------



## whoops

Is the increase date same in us as uk? I was confused by it being April versus February and it doesn't seem fully set. Thought I'd have some time but don't want to risk it.

Kohl - youve got 10 days to go! So excited for you! All this diamond engagement ring shopping made me itch for a new something jewelry of aorts. Also i want to play with something for the 4 weeks I gotta wait to get it made.... My bf just looked at me and shook his head hahaha but he has never understood my shopping behaviors but respects that I'm paying for it and not asking him to.... Why he wants to marry me I still wonder.... Lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops - LOL.  My SA told me April BUT she wasn't 100% sure.  I would err on the side of caution and just get it now vs. later.  My Tiffany SA also told me the price increase would be late Jan/early Feb, but he called me the first week of Jan to tell me the increase was happening the middle of January!  

I know how you feel. I was completely restless the entire time before and during the process. But I think now that I know the date is fast approaching, I am the complete opposite and I feel this zen like calmness.  The anxiety is gone and I'm just going to wait for it to happen!


----------



## kgirl<3

whoops said:


> Any update on if/when this is going to happen? I've got my eye on the trinity rings and if it's that soon I may just rush there during my lunch break to make a purchase! With my luck, I'll walk in tomorrow and it would have just changed.



Just got off the phone - Feb 15th for the States. 

Whoops - it might be worth it to call in to your boutique? Hopefully not another so soon... (P.S. I like your avatar!)


----------



## whoops

Kgirl - thank you for confirming the date. I think I'm going to just run over there during lunch and make the purchase. Hopefully they have my size or are able to order it so i can get current price. With Cartier, it only ever goes up. And I've always loved the trinity rings. My avatar is my soon to be engagement ring setting!  I can't wait for it and I'm about 5 weeks out from maybe actually getting it. My fingers need decoration and the shopping has inspired me to get rings. I plan on wearing the trinity on my right hand middle or ring finger then have the ering on left.


----------



## Bagaday

*Whoops*, let us know if you snag your trinity ring.  Would love to see a pic of it on your finger, thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## whoops

Bagaday - I just ran by at lunch and picked up the classic eternity. Will post pix when I get home from work. I love it!! And even my bf likes it which is very rare when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## CourtneyTyler

kgirl<3 said:


> Just got off the phone - Feb 15th for the States.
> 
> Whoops - it might be worth it to call in to your boutique? Hopefully not another so soon... (P.S. I like your avatar!)


 

Glad to know this is coming -- by chance I just got the LOVE cuff bracelet and Trinity ring(s) yesterday!  Thanks!   I wonder how much the prices will rise, however.  Gold DOES keep climbing steadily upward in price --


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> Bagaday - I just ran by at lunch and picked up the classic eternity. Will post pix when I get home from work. I love it!! And even my bf likes it which is very rare when it comes to jewelry.



Is it the eternity band with diamonds?  I want to see pics!  Is the one that I have been looking at also?


----------



## Bagaday

whoops said:


> Bagaday - I just ran by at lunch and picked up the classic eternity. Will post pix when I get home from work. I love it!! And even my bf likes it which is very rare when it comes to jewelry.


 

Can't wait to see your pics!  I'm sure it is lovely......want to know why you passed on the Trinity though??


----------



## whoops

I'm sorry. I meant trinity! My phone has a tendency to auto correct things for me. Especially when I type out designer terms it wont recognize it. Sorry Kohl! Didn't want to get your hopes up. Although I did look at a few of them in the display. I wasn't a fan though, too thin. But it would work with your ring since you have a halo and it wouldn't distract from the ering.

I showed my friend (we are dangerous together. both like spending money and helping others spend their money. That with our love of food we are in trouble) and she even met me at Cartier to buy the same ring as well. It's incredible on and shiny. I can't wait for it to start to get a little worn though. I like the vintage look of the rings with a little scratches and matte feel.

I'm in love with this! And for reference, I plan on wearing this on my right hand ring finger. I'm a size 5 - 5.25 US and got a size 50. The size 50 doesnt fit on my middle finger, and going up to a 51 was too loose on my ring finger. 
Here are some pictures:


----------



## whoops

I'm having a hard time embedding the pictures and even attaching them. Weird?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Are the pics too large?  I can't wait to see them!  I think the eternity bands are too thin also . . . I really wanted the pave diamond trinity to go with my e-ring but I don't think they'd look right together!


----------



## kohl_mascara

P.S. you should make a new thread to showcase your new addition!!


----------



## whoops

picasa doesn't want to cooperate with me right now but i got them to work


----------



## dialv

Your ring is so pretty! I love Cartier ring boxes too.


----------



## whoops

dialv- Thank you! My dad has a few Cartier watches and i used to always rub them to feel them. It's so nice to see the red box though. My first! (of many I hope!)


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Ladies, do any of you know if this increase is on all Cartier including watches or just jewelry? I was going to purchase the Ballon Bleu but I'm torn with the medium and large size... I hate increases!

Whoops, love your ring, it looks great on you!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Wow Whoops it's SO PRETTY! LOL... love your handle, I have a lot of those "whoops" moments and come home with too many pretty things b/c of it! 

Is this price increase confirmed on Feb 15 for the US? Darn it darn it! I haven't had time to really really think about colour and size ... I hate feeling forced into making a decision like that.


----------



## darkangel07760

I know surfergirljen... but I hope that you get what you want before the price increase!  The price increases are so HIGH.


----------



## surfergirljen

I'll have to visit Cartier in Toronto and then buy it online and have it shipped to my parents in Florida I guess. I'm leaning towards YG for my right hand in a loose size... probably 18? 

So glad you got yours darkangel and are happy!! I wish I had the guts to buy one on ebay and save that much but I'm just too chicken... it's not that I don't trust ebay (I just sold my $3300 Celine on there!) but I just don't know enough about the love bangle to know if I got an authentic one or not. Looks like I'll be shelling out!

How much are the increases generally?


----------



## darkangel07760

I have noticed that they are about $500?


----------



## surfergirljen

GAH! $500!!!??? That's insane!


----------



## darkangel07760

I know!   It has gone up about $500 everytime they do a price increase on the love bracelets... Get it soon!


----------



## surfergirljen

Am going tomorrow to try on sizes and look at the colours and then I might order one to Florida... we'll see!!!


----------



## Brina_ca

I just order a mini WG love ring today @ us$925.
What was the ring's price used to be?


----------



## Bagaday

^^Read in another thread that someone was told the upcoming price increase is mostly going to be on watches, not jewelry.


----------



## darkangel07760

oh Bagaday, I hope so!  They JUST increased the price of the LOVE collection this past December, so I really hope you are right!


----------



## Brina_ca

darkangel07760 said:


> oh Bagaday, I hope so!  They JUST increased the price of the LOVE collection this past December, so I really hope you are right!


 
what was the price of plain love ring before?


----------



## darkangel07760

Brina_ca, I don't remember, I apologise!  I  was only watching the price of the LOVE bracelets.  I have some catalogs, if I find it in there, I will let you know!


----------



## Phillyfan

Does anyone have any info as to when and how much the increases will be? I have 2 cartiers - a pink-face roadster and an automatic medium ss ballon bleu. Curious as to what the new prices will be. They're so expensive already!


----------



## forchanel

Is it true there is going to be a price increase for Cartier jewlery and watches in July 2011?  Has anyone heard anything???


----------



## angelicskater16

sorry i have not heard that. i just shopped there 2 weeks ago and my sa didn't say anything about a price increase to me.... i may be wrong....


----------



## TML

Prices in the UK went up on 15 April and I was told that there would be another price increase in July.  I ordered my watch yesterday as I finally made a decision after deliberating about it for months


----------



## frzsri

Just bought a LOVE ring last week in Malaysia and SA didn't mention any price increase. In fact there was a price decrease few months back as government abolish some local taxes.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

The price increase will be effective from the 1st of July, all jewelry will increase on an average of 11%, watches 9%!!!


----------



## ooh la la2

Yeah, I read in another thread that there is a price increase coming in the next few weeks.  Cartier is crushing my love bracelet dreams, one price increase at a time


----------



## kohl_mascara

Yup I wrote in a few threads that there will be a Cartier price increase. I was shopping for my love last week at the Beverly hills location and the SA told me if I wanted it I should get it soon because there will be a price increase in July. Good thing I had already made up my mind about the love otherwise I would hate to feel pressured!


----------



## sjunky13

I think it is crazy! The love braclet already had an insane increase, now another one.
I guess my dream of having a diamond one just went out the window!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had a feeling this would happen after all the publicity they got during the Royal wedding.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Vca and Cartier are under the same parent company and I know vca is having a price increase too in July "because they are updating their systems" so maybe they are conveniently synchronizing their increases.


----------



## Phillyfan

I say this everytime one of these threads appear! Thank googness I purchased my Cartier items when I did or it would be totally inpossible now. I bought the rose gold Love cuff and white gold Love bangle in 2008. I bought the medium ss automatic ballon bleu last October and the roadster with pink face in '09. Would love to know how much all 4 items cost now compared to what I paid for them!


----------



## dialv

I just emailed my sa, I thought he would get back to me tomorrow since it's almost 2in the morning here and he replied right away, that's crazy service! Anyway he told me there will be an increase in Canada but he won't find out how much until June 29th. My plan was to buy my watch in the fall so I will have to pay the increase. Price increases only a few months apart are not fair but I don't want to feel price pressured into getting something. I am going to bed now and I will probably have a bad dream of having a tantrum like a 2 year old right in the middle of the Cartier boutique.


----------



## JenGreen

lanasyogamama said:


> I had a feeling this would happen after all the publicity they got during the Royal wedding.



Hmmm that could be a very valid point, did not thing about it that way !
They say that its because the price of precious metals is going up and they need to adjust to that plus they seem to be upgrading their system somehow


----------



## pam_forever365

another increase??!!


----------



## pond23

What is with all of these crazy price increases - Cartier, VCA, Chanel, etc.?!


----------



## syrah22

Has anyone been able to confirm the amount or % of the increase and date?

I would specifically like to know about their watches. TIA


----------



## SweetCherries

pond23 said:


> What is with all of these crazy price increases - Cartier, VCA, Chanel, etc.?!



Don't forget: Tiffany and LV also just had an increase. What a shame!


----------



## designerdiva40

Oh god I hope not, I was going to get DH a yg love ring with 3 diamonds that already went up begining of the year, theses price increases are insane.


----------



## syrah22

I heard the increase will be July 4th. At least 10% is what i heard.


----------



## darkangel07760

Has the price increases always been this frequent?  Before Purse Forum, I never knew when price increases were happening; actually, I never even thought about price increases because I just thought stuff would go up every few years due to inflation, you know?  But this is nuts.  I am going to start searching Ebay and Bonanzle for stuff now... This stuff is getting way too pricey.


----------



## Chrisy

I just learned about the steep price increase ~20% at Tiffany.  Does anyone know when's the next price incrase at Cartier.  Did Cartier have a price increase this year yet?  TIA.


----------



## couturequeen

July 1. I believe there was one earlier this year already.


----------



## beachy10

I was at Cartier this weekend and the SA didn't know about any price increase when I asked. Makes me wonder if they don't like to say or just was clueless.
Since VCA and Cartier are owned by the same parent company I wouldn't doubt July 1st is right.


----------



## princessLIL

Yes It is confirmed by my sa here in Canada of a July 1st price increase of 15%!!!!


----------



## Chrisy

*Couturequeen, beachy10* and *pincessLIL*, thanks for the information.  15% wow.  I wish our real estate market and do half as good as the luxury band.  Thanks again!


----------



## surfergirljen

Seriously. I think in the last year this is the third one if not the fourth!!!


----------



## qookymonster

does anybody know if the prices will go up in uk on jul 1 too? i'm hoping to buy a love bracelet but i won't be back till late july and i really hope the prices won't go up before i'm due to buy


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Seriously. I think in the last year this is the third one if not the fourth!!!


 HI Jen, what is the CDN price of the love bracelet, the cartier website says 4850??
TIA


----------



## designerdiva40

qookymonster said:


> does anybody know if the prices will go up in uk on jul 1 too? i'm hoping to buy a love bracelet but i won't be back till late july and i really hope the prices won't go up before i'm due to buy


 
I hope not as I was hoping to get DH a yg love ring with diamonds, Im so pleased I got my YG love bangle in October as its gone up by £650, thats a ridiculous amount to increase by.


----------



## cantbelieve

posted this in another thread also, but I guess this is more relevant...

Hi guys,

This is my first post and I've always been a browser more than a participant in these forums, but I've been compelled to join and write something...! When I first fell in love with the bracelet it was around £2xxx, (and if you skip to the beginning of this thread you can see it was £2800, but I've just e-mailed Cartier and this is the price list e-mailed to me on the 20th of June 2011: 


- LOVE bracelet - reference - B6015416, valued at £8,675* 
- LOVE bracelet - reference - B6016216, valued at £3,625* 
- LOVE bracelet - reference - 60081963, valued at £3,625* 
- LOVE bracelet - reference - B6003616, valued at £5,825* 
- LOVE rainbow bracelet - reference - B6033816, valued at £4,850* 
- LOVE rainbow bracelet - reference - B6034816, valued at £5,000* 

I'm really sad because my DH promised to buy me one either in August (anniv present) or end of this year (also anniv. present) depending on how our finances go...but I guess this drawback pushes my dream even further away...! : (

I can't believe how upset this is actually making me!! I'm annoyed at Cartier and yet I'm also super bummed..and depressed! I guess because I have wanted this for so long : ( 

Sigh...all you guys who have it...lucky you!!  xx

p.s. sorry i didn't put which price coincides with which bracelet..too bummed to even look at their website to check for you guys..but I'm sure you can tell the least expensive price is the plain bangle and the most expensive one was the platinum. That's about all I can think about right now. Goodnight from London!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

kohl_mascara said:


> Vca and Cartier are under the same parent company and I know vca is having a price increase too in July "because they are updating their systems" so maybe they are conveniently synchronizing their increases.


 
WTH!  Do they mean their computers? 

That is the cost of doing business. They've run out of excuses now.


----------



## Faith2

I was in the boutique earlier and was told there would be a 10 to 20% on all jewellery starting July 1st.


----------



## saligator

I think that Cartier, Tiffany, Hermes etc... are raising their prices to coincide with those economies that have more disposable income to spend on luxury goods. There are lots of people with lots and lots of money to spend--and they'll spend it--even if the prices seem insane to those of us because of the economy in the countries we live in that is less so. Basically, because there are lot more rich people who covet the goods, and less in the lower income and middle class, those who like nice things but are in the middle, once again get squished, as the market caters to the "haves" and their large surplus. It's depressing, but honestly, it seems unlikely that the planet will be able to sustain all of this consumerism for very long anyway--no matter which group is doing the buying.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Yeah, that and the euro is  getting more and more stronger than the dollar. There has to be price increases to bridge the gap between the two currencies.


----------



## AMJ

Very true! There will be an increase happening soon.



kohl_mascara said:


> Yeah, that and the euro is getting more and more stronger than the dollar. There has to be price increases to bridge the gap between the two currencies.


----------



## Phillyfan

2008 - rg cuff cost $3175
2009 - wg bangle cost $4450

Both before tax - how much are they today?


----------



## Bentley1

saligator said:


> I think that Cartier, Tiffany, Hermes etc... are raising their prices to coincide with those economies that have more disposable income to spend on luxury goods. There are lots of people with lots and lots of money to spend--and they'll spend it--even if the prices seem insane to those of us because of the economy in the countries we live in that is less so. Basically, because there are lot more rich people who covet the goods, and less in the lower income and middle class, those who like nice things but are in the middle, once again get squished, as the market caters to the "haves" and their large surplus. It's depressing, but honestly, it seems unlikely that the planet will be able to sustain all of this consumerism for very long anyway--no matter which group is doing the buying.



Great post!  All :true:


----------



## Chrisy

For anyone interested in the bridal solitaire rings.  Those are not part of the price increase in July.


----------



## AMJ

7/1 - confirmed. 





AMJ said:


> Very true! There will be an increase happening soon.


----------



## purselover2008

Hokaplan said:


> 2008 - rg cuff cost $3175
> 2009 - wg bangle cost $4450
> 
> Both before tax - how much are they today?


 

I just got yg cuff 4 days ago, $3500, will be different number tomorrow.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks. I wonder if it will be $3850 tomorrow or even higher. Enjoy your new yg cuff!


----------



## sin vergüenza

RG Love bracelet $4850 today. $5500 tomorrow as per London jewelers.


----------



## restricter

sin vergüenza;19352722 said:
			
		

> RG Love bracelet $4850 today. $5500 tomorrow as per London jewelers.



Jiminy crickets and such!  I wondered if I did the right thing back in February when I bought my RG cuff.  Apparently, I did.  That's HUGE increase.


----------



## Phillyfan

Just called a Cartier boutique in NJ. SA said that YG and RG bangle is $4850 today and will be $5575 tomorrow. She said that WG bangle is $5200 today and will be $5925 tomorrow. How crazy is that?!


----------



## whoops

I'm actually relieved! I was expecting $800-1k... So this doesn't seem so bad as I had set myself up for.....

Phew!


----------



## AMJ

That is a crazy increase indeed!



Hokaplan said:


> Just called a Cartier boutique in NJ. SA said that YG and RG bangle is $4850 today and will be $5575 tomorrow. She said that WG bangle is $5200 today and will be $5925 tomorrow. How crazy is that?!


----------



## pigleto972001

That's crazy...when I called for my YG bracelet sc plaza said they were going fast!


----------



## DA Club

pigleto972001 said:


> That's crazy...when I called for my YG bracelet sc plaza said they were going fast!



That's where I got my RG one yesterday and it was crazy there! They said there's just tons of traffic because of the soon to be price increase.


----------



## purseinsanity

Hokaplan said:


> Just called a Cartier boutique in NJ. SA said that YG and RG bangle is $4850 today and will be $5575 tomorrow. She said that WG bangle is $5200 today and will be $5925 tomorrow. How crazy is that?!



That is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Are prices going up on Cartier watches also?


----------



## Lharding

Just checked the prices of the Love bracelets on the Cartier site - the prices have not changed, yet!


----------



## pigleto972001

They were at same pricing early this am but I hear they just changed over.


----------



## xolvxo

No change on Love as of yet...


----------



## kohl_mascara

The yg and rg is now listed as $5575 and wg as $5975. The all diamond one is at 37k!!! Ergh, these prices make me feel sick! It'll be harder for me to get my second one now. . .


----------



## Phillyfan

I am so happy that I have a plain WG bangle


----------



## lanasyogamama

The large Ballon Bleu went from $5650 to $6200.  I'm glad I didn't wait for my cruise this winter to buy.


----------



## Phillyfan

^ Do you know what prices the medium automatic Ballon Bleu went from and is currently? Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm not sure what it was, but the new price is on cartier.com.


----------



## AMJ

$5100 to $5700


Hokaplan said:


> ^ Do you know what prices the medium automatic Ballon Bleu went from and is currently? Thanks!


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow - I did good last October


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Everyone!  My DH gifted me with a Cartier Roadster for our 10 year wedding anniversary.  He didn't actually go out and buy it....he told me we could go out and get it together because he didn't know where to go (we don't live close to a Cartier).  I purchased it from an authorized cartier dealer - Radcliffe Jewelers - and the SA told me about the price increase that was on the horizon.  I know you can get deals online, but I wanted to buy this from an authorized seller so I have a place to get it serviced.  Luckily, I got my Roadster the day before the price increase (yay) and he hooked me up with a nice 20% off.  I look at it this way, he saved me about $1500 (20% discount + $500 price increase).  I'm so happy.  I have wanted the roadster forever. 

However, WHAT'S UP WITH HOW EASILY IT SCRATCHES????  GRRRRRR.  
I have been babying it since the day it was put on my wrist - have never hit it on anything or brushed up against anything and there are "mystery" scratches.  It's like all I have to do it look at it and it scratches.  I am more than neurotic about my luxury stuff - bags, shoes, jewelry, etc. - so this is putting me over the edge.  I guess it will only add character over time like a patina.  Anybody else out there like me?


----------



## Phillyfan

I am majorly crazy with scratches. Nothing to do about it. We all have them.....


----------



## pond23

Does the Ballon Bleu get scratches as easily as the Roadster does?


----------



## stomatology

Is this price increase just in the states or world-wide??


----------



## kellylink

the price of diamonds is going up--faster than gold...so i think there will be a price increase for all brands--not just Cartier.


----------



## darkfairy25

I wish prices would go down a bit so I could afford to buy something I really want.


----------



## darkangel07760

darkfairy25 said:


> I wish prices would go down a bit so I could afford to buy something I really want.


 
Depending on what you want, you can take a look on Ebay, Bonanza and see what you can find.  I have found some great deals.


----------



## darkfairy25

I wish I lived near a Cartier store so I didn't have to order online.  Prices just seem to keep creeping up.


----------



## darkangel07760

darkfairy25 said:


> I wish I lived near a Cartier store so I didn't have to order online.  Prices just seem to keep creeping up.


 
It is ridiculous, and shame on me for dying to have a few designer pieces, but they are just so beautiful!!!
What are you looking to get?


----------



## darkfairy25

darkangel07760 said:


> It is ridiculous, and shame on me for dying to have a few designer pieces, but they are just so beautiful!!!
> What are you looking to get?


I am wanting to get the Cartier Trinity 3 gold bracelet on a cord.  Its so gorgeous and pretty soon will be within my reach to obtain.  Shame I have to get it online though.


----------



## darkangel07760

darkfairy25 said:


> I am wanting to get the Cartier Trinity 3 gold bracelet on a cord.  Its so gorgeous and pretty soon will be within my reach to obtain.  Shame I have to get it online though.


 
I know.  The experience of buying it in the store is quite fun.  However, at least you will beat the next price increase...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkfairy25 said:


> I am wanting to get the Cartier Trinity 3 gold bracelet on a cord.  Its so gorgeous and pretty soon will be within my reach to obtain.  Shame I have to get it online though.



It has been out of stock online for a while. Unless you order the one with diamonds.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It has been out of stock online for a while. Unless you order the one with diamonds.


  Nevermind, just checked and BACK IN STOCK!!


----------



## ohsohappy

Is it true that cartier price increase on Nov 1st? 
Then what would be the new price for cartier love bracelet ( with 4 diamond and without diamond) 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkangel07760

I hear it is going to be a 10% increase.


----------



## peppermint tea

If you are worried about the price increase, go and put a deposit down at the store.  That way you lock in the price and once the price increase happens, you won't be affected.  

I think the deposit is either 10% or 20%.

You can always change your mind and get your money back!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

My deposit was 20% and non- refundable, but could be used on another item.


----------



## peppermint tea

DesignerNewbie said:


> My deposit was 20% and non- refundable, but could be used on another item.



Thanks for the clarification *DesignerNewbie*!

I guess if you want the Love bangle, you better be 100% certain before putting down the deposit!


----------



## forchanel

Can you put a deposit down at any Cartier store??  I'm in california.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ I just asked that same question in the Love collection thread, I'm wondering the same thing. I'm in CT and there aren't any Cartier boutiques and even though I can have it shipped from any boutique before the increase I think I want to go in person to decide what to get and try them on and I won't be able to go until after Nov. 1st...


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> If you are worried about the price increase, go and put a deposit down at the store.  That way you lock in the price and once the price increase happens, you won't be affected.
> 
> I think the deposit is either 10% or 20%.
> 
> You can always change your mind and get your money back!


 
If I were to put down a deposit, would that lock in pre-price increase?


----------



## amanda_wanghx

any idea if i can put a deposit on the Singapore store as well?


----------



## peppermint tea

forchanel said:


> Can you put a deposit down at any Cartier store??  I'm in california.



I'm not sure to be honest.  I don't see why not.

My local Cartier is the Melbourne boutique and they have a serious shortage of Loves in sizes 16 and 17.  Unless they have the bangle in stock, you have to go on a waitlist and put down a deposit.  And then it's a whole lot of waiting until your bangle comes in.

I guess you need to call up your local Cartier for confirmation because I can only say what I've been told for the Melbourne boutique.


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ I just asked that same question in the Love collection thread, I'm wondering the same thing. I'm in CT and there aren't any Cartier boutiques and even though I can have it shipped from any boutique before the increase *I think I want to go in person to decide what to get and try them on* and I won't be able to go until after Nov. 1st...



I would definitely recommend you try on the bangle in person.

I initially thought I would be a size 16 or 17.  When I went to the boutique, the SA let me try on an 18 in YG (because I want a YG Love) - so that was for colour purposes. 

She then let me try on the size 17 which was a much better fit.  They didn't have any in YG, so I was incredibly lucky and got to try on a WG with 10 diamonds - that was crazy!

And then she found a size 16 and I got to try that on too.  The size 16 fitted exactly how I always imagined the Love bangle to fit.  It was pretty fitted (similar to handcuffs) and could only move 2 inches away from my wrist bone.  I couldn't spin it a full 360 degrees which was expected. 

I pretty much had my heart set on a size 16 until I discovered that when I put my arm down, the bangle kept getting caught on my wrist bone.  As in, it would move on its own and it would get caught in a weird position and I would have to get my left hand and physically move it back into position.  And as soon as I moved my hand again, the bangle would get stuck in that same weird position.  So yet again, I'd have to get my left hand to move it back.  The size 16 suddenly became a high maintenance bangle which made me sad because it wasn't what I expected - maybe I just have weird wrists  

The size 17 fitted me as well - it just wasn't as fitted as I wanted it to be.  In my case, the size 17 goes further up the arm and can go below my wrist bone which makes it much more versatile.  And in the event that the bangle gets stuck on my wrist bone, a quick flick of the wrist has it back in place.  So after much debate, I am going to get a size 17.  I love the fit of the size 16, but I can't live with constantly adjusting the bangle.  If they made a size 16.5, I'd get that! 

Is there any chance that you could call up the boutique that you are going to eventually buy it from and say that you want to put down a deposit but you're not sure of the size? And let them know when you will drop by to confirm the size?


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> If I were to put down a deposit, would that lock in pre-price increase?



Yes 

I have been told numerous times that putting down a deposit is the only way to lock in the pre-price increase price.

And as DesignerNewbie confirmed, it's 20% which is non-refundable but can be used on other Cartier items.


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> Yes
> 
> I have been told numerous times that putting down a deposit is the only way to lock in the pre-price increase price.
> 
> And as DesignerNewbie confirmed, it's 20% which is non-refundable but can be used on other Cartier items.



Good to know. How long is the deposit good for? I am sure there is a time limit...


----------



## chanel-girl

peppermint tea said:


> I would definitely recommend you try on the bangle in person.
> 
> I initially thought I would be a size 16 or 17.  When I went to the boutique, the SA let me try on an 18 in YG (because I want a YG Love) - so that was for colour purposes.
> 
> She then let me try on the size 17 which was a much better fit.  They didn't have any in YG, so I was incredibly lucky and got to try on a WG with 10 diamonds - that was crazy!
> 
> And then she found a size 16 and I got to try that on too.  The size 16 fitted exactly how I always imagined the Love bangle to fit.  It was pretty fitted (similar to handcuffs) and could only move 2 inches away from my wrist bone.  I couldn't spin it a full 360 degrees which was expected.
> 
> I pretty much had my heart set on a size 16 until I discovered that when I put my arm down, the bangle kept getting caught on my wrist bone.  As in, it would move on its own and it would get caught in a weird position and I would have to get my left hand and physically move it back into position.  And as soon as I moved my hand again, the bangle would get stuck in that same weird position.  So yet again, I'd have to get my left hand to move it back.  The size 16 suddenly became a high maintenance bangle which made me sad because it wasn't what I expected - maybe I just have weird wrists
> 
> The size 17 fitted me as well - it just wasn't as fitted as I wanted it to be.  In my case, the size 17 goes further up the arm and can go below my wrist bone which makes it much more versatile.  And in the event that the bangle gets stuck on my wrist bone, a quick flick of the wrist has it back in place.  So after much debate, I am going to get a size 17.  I love the fit of the size 16, but I can't live with constantly adjusting the bangle.  If they made a size 16.5, I'd get that!
> 
> Is there any chance that you could call up the boutique that you are going to eventually buy it from and say that you want to put down a deposit but you're not sure of the size? And let them know when you will drop by to confirm the size?



Thanks for your help Peppermint tea, that is a good suggestion. I'm pretty sure I need the 16 because my wrist is under 5" but it is still a good idea to try it on. I'm also still debating between the 1 diamond cuff and the 4 diamond bracelet LOL so I'm going to see if I can put a deposit down to lock in the current price and then decide when I go to the boutique.


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> Good to know. *How long is the deposit good for?* I am sure there is a time limit...



That is a really good question - I have no idea 

I've heard of people waiting up to three months for a Love bangle to come in.  Because in Australia, it's a first come-first served basis.  So if you are 5th on the list, and they only get a shipment of 4 bangles, then you have to wait until the next shipment arrives to get yours! 

I am hoping to drop by the boutique next week so I will ask if there is a time limit with the deposit.  I don't think there should be a time limit though because 20% is a lot of money.  Otherwise, they should return your money.


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> Thanks for your help Peppermint tea, that is a good suggestion. I'm pretty sure I need the 16 because my wrist is under 5" but it is still a good idea to try it on. I'm also still debating between the 1 diamond cuff and the 4 diamond bracelet LOL so I'm going to see if I can put a deposit down to lock in the current price and then decide when I go to the boutique.



No worries chanel-girl! 

I'm not sure what size my wrist is but I could fit both a size 16 and 17.  The size 16 still had room to move but it getting caught on my wrist bone constantly was something that I had to consider.

I really had to weigh up the pros and cons of both sizes because I preferred the 16 but I knew the 17 was much better for me in the long run.  

In the past, I wore a Tiffany heart bangle (which is now discontinued) and I loved the way the bangle fitted my wrist.  It didn't move up and down my arm that much and I imagined the Love bangle to fit just like the Tiffany one.  I got the same feeling from the 16 but the 17 was totally different. 

Wearing the 16 meant that I could pretty much forget it was even on my wrist (if only it didn't get caught on my wrist bone all the time!) whereas the 17 is going to take some time to get used to because it's much looser - so I am probably going to bump it on more things but at least I can push it up on my arm!

I also contemplated getting the cuff because I thought the 17 was too loose but after browsing on tPF, I realised a lot of ladies on here wear their Loves the way the 17 fits on my wrist.  I haven't tried on the cuff but I will when I go to the boutique next week.


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> Good to know. How long is the deposit good for? I am sure there is a time limit...



Since I last posted, I've found out the answer to the time limit question!

Once you put down a deposit, the time limit is *six months*.


----------



## eye candy

Seems that there is a price increase confirmed on Nov 1st from the other Cartier thread.  That's a lot of price increases.


----------



## LVkitty

Do you know if it applies to watches too?


----------



## Blo0ondi

OMG not another price increase i'm going to go crazy with those increases!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

peppermint tea said:


> I would definitely recommend you try on the bangle in person.
> 
> I initially thought I would be a size 16 or 17.  When I went to the boutique, the SA let me try on an 18 in YG (because I want a YG Love) - so that was for colour purposes.
> 
> She then let me try on the size 17 which was a much better fit.  They didn't have any in YG, so I was incredibly lucky and got to try on a WG with 10 diamonds - that was crazy!
> 
> And then she found a size 16 and I got to try that on too.  The size 16 fitted exactly how I always imagined the Love bangle to fit.  It was pretty fitted (similar to handcuffs) and could only move 2 inches away from my wrist bone.  I couldn't spin it a full 360 degrees which was expected.
> 
> I pretty much had my heart set on a size 16 until I discovered that when I put my arm down, the bangle kept getting caught on my wrist bone.  As in, it would move on its own and it would get caught in a weird position and I would have to get my left hand and physically move it back into position.  And as soon as I moved my hand again, the bangle would get stuck in that same weird position.  So yet again, I'd have to get my left hand to move it back.  The size 16 suddenly became a high maintenance bangle which made me sad because it wasn't what I expected - maybe I just have weird wrists
> 
> The size 17 fitted me as well - it just wasn't as fitted as I wanted it to be.  In my case, the size 17 goes further up the arm and can go below my wrist bone which makes it much more versatile.  And in the event that the bangle gets stuck on my wrist bone, a quick flick of the wrist has it back in place.  So after much debate, I am going to get a size 17.  I love the fit of the size 16, but I can't live with constantly adjusting the bangle.  If they made a size 16.5, I'd get that!
> 
> Is there any chance that you could call up the boutique that you are going to eventually buy it from and say that you want to put down a deposit but you're not sure of the size? And let them know when you will drop by to confirm the size?



If you don't mind me asking, what size is your wrist?  thanks


----------



## peppermint tea

LVkitty said:


> Do you know if it applies to watches too?



I live in Australia and when the last price increase happened (in July), watches were not affected.

Not sure how it will go when the price increase happens next month.  

I hope the watches don't go up because I want to get one next year! That being said I will be buying my watch from a watch store where haggling is pretty standard but either way, I don't want to end up paying more!


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what size is your wrist?  thanks



I don't have a tape measure so I'm not sure unfortunately.  When I get my hands on one, I will get back to you! 

If you are confused on sizing, don't worry because you will know which bangle is right for you when you get to try it on in the store.  

I think I just have weird wrists because I have not heard of anyone else who has the same "bangle gets caught on wrist bone" problem on tPF! Or maybe there are others who do have the same problem but they just haven't posted about it 

I really wish the size 16 would sit correctly on me!


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> Since I last posted, I've found out the answer to the time limit question!
> 
> Once you put down a deposit, the time limit is *six months*.


 
Not bad, I can handle six months!


----------



## baileylab

is the price increase worldwide?

i'm planning to buy a cartier orchidee 2 flower ring next week on of all days - nov 1. (that's when we arrive HK).


----------



## summer 71

My cartier store says there is nothing such as  "putting down a deposit". Is there a store that does that?


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ So far it has only been those in AU that have definitely confirmed doing this because they didn't have the item in stock. I don't know if U.S. boutiques also do this also. What store did you ask?


----------



## summer 71

The one in Chicago.


----------



## summer 71

Sorry double post


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Oh no Im trying to buy my sweet trinity necklace NOvember 8th on my birthday  Im so sad


----------



## peppermint tea

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Oh no Im trying to buy my sweet trinity necklace NOvember 8th on my birthday  Im so sad


Any chance you could drop by earlier?


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

peppermint tea said:


> Any chance you could drop by earlier?



No cuz I live an hour away from the nearest cartier :/


----------



## peppermint tea

Awww that's no good


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

peppermint tea said:


> Awww that's no good



Yes I'm really disappointed I wonder if I can call in a deposit?


----------



## IDtoTX

I called my SA on Friday and asked him if there was going to be a price increase.  He told me that there was but it was only on Bridal.  Hopefully that's the case and you can get your necklace at todays price.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

IDtoTX said:


> I called my SA on Friday and asked him if there was going to be a price increase.  He told me that there was but it was only on Bridal.  Hopefully that's the case and you can get your necklace at todays price.



Which one? My nearest one is South Coast Plaza about an hour away..I can't call because i have a bad case of laringitis and can't talk for 7 days


----------



## IDtoTX

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Which one? My nearest one is South Coast Plaza about an hour away..I can't call because i have a bad case of laringitis and can't talk for 7 days



The Dallas Northpark store.  Let me know if you need his name.  He's really great to work with and I'm sure could have it shipped to you.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

IDtoTX said:


> The Dallas Northpark store.  Let me know if you need his name.  He's really great to work with and I'm sure could have it shipped to you.



Thanks! I will let you know


----------



## Droot89

How often are price increases issued?


----------



## Phillyfan

Was there an increase on November 1?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hokaplan said:


> Was there an increase on November 1?



I think this price increase scare only affected bridal


----------



## scarlet555

I believe that was the third bridal price increase for 2011 so far for Cartier!  Oh well...


----------



## BabyPo

Does anyone know when the next increase for Cartier is likely to be?

The earrings I've had my eye on for a while went up from around £1200 to £1450 in the recent increase


----------



## yy0015

I've read fleeting hints that Cartier will increase prices soon. Can anyone verify this? Also, would anyone know when this would be in effect? And how much of an increase?

I've been eyeing the Love bracelet for awhile now, and it would pain me so much to see Cartier tack on another $1.5K to the already outrageous price!


----------



## cantbelieve

I called them yesterday, they of course said they don't know anything about it and if it comes it will come. Same thing was said by the SA. 

I am guessing it will be end of this month/feb time though. Same as last year and just before v day. Just a guess though. I'm getting the love bracelet as soon as I can!!


----------



## foxyqt

Yikes! I was planning on getting my first Love bracelet by end of this month :s


----------



## yy0015

@*cantbelieve*: Thank you soooo much for the helpful information! I think I might have to get a move on my Love bracelet too. I haven't even gotten around to getting sized yet. =X


----------



## Sterre

I'm thinking about buying a ballon bleu watch, will they increase in price as well? Or does anyone know/guess what will increase and what will not?


----------



## roses5682

I've been dying for a love bracelet. Given the price increase I may have to postpone my diamond studs in exchange for this bracelet.


----------



## darkangel07760

roses5682 said:


> I've been dying for a love bracelet. Given the price increase I may have to postpone my diamond studs in exchange for this bracelet.



I would go for it!


----------



## yy0015

Just came back from the Cartier store. SA said 10% price increase. She was unsure of the exact date, but it would definitely happen by the end of this month! =X


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow. My YG cuff that I purchased end of November will go up more than $400! So glad I bought it then. I guess my WG bangle will cost close to $6,000 including the tax. Absolutely insane......


----------



## purseinsanity

Sterre said:


> I'm thinking about buying a ballon bleu watch, will they increase in price as well? Or does anyone know/guess what will increase and what will not?



My SA said watches are also going up.  Exact date unclear but at the latest, February.


----------



## Phillyfan

OOps, my WG bangle costs $5975 now. So it will be closer to $7000 with tax!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

is the increase worldwide? Will Singapore prices be included in the increase?


----------



## cantbelieve

amanda_wanghx said:
			
		

> is the increase worldwide? Will Singapore prices be included in the increase?



Yup everywhere I think. But last time I searched with the exchange rate and all HK is actually cheaper thank London!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

I was planning to buy the love bangle in may or june. Guess i better buy it soon before the increase!!!


----------



## shopbunny

The price of diamonds is going up in general, so I think all diamond jewelry, including Cartier, will show a price increase.


----------



## cantbelieve

Damn!! Now I'm totally addicted I want a 4 diamond one as well!!  well this price increase is sure screwing with me! I wonder if I can insert some diamonds myself...hahah..


----------



## michica

Thanks for the heads up! will this apply to all of their selections, including bridal?


----------



## beachy10

Any updates on this? I have to return a love ring and if prices are going up I want to exchange for something else, not just keep a store credit.


----------



## surfergirljen

Or just rumours? 

My SA won't commit - she just says it's very likely since it usually happens in March...

Anyone hear anything concrete??


----------



## beachy10

Mine said the same thing. She said they usually get a 3 day notice. She said she would contact me when she knows. Frustrating if you need to plan for a purchase. 3 days doesn't give me time to get the funds ready.


----------



## fongchau

I've been told the same, but assumed it was a sales technique to get me to comit to buying there and then.


----------



## bem3231

I've been told this by three different SA's in three different boutiques in two different countries - early march.


----------



## darkangel07760

Gah! These price increases STINK.


----------



## surfergirljen

Yes... they REALLY DO!!! And honestly I wish they'd be more forthcoming about it too. I don't like the sneakiness. And the worst is they "don't know" (head office probably doesn't tell them) how much it will even be. So frustrating. Figures Cartier and VCA are sister companies... they're all in it together! I'll bet there's no shortage of turquoise either - they're just saying that to get everyone who was on the fence to buy it up! Grrrr....


----------



## ame

Seriously? Another one?


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> Yes... they REALLY DO!!! And honestly I wish they'd be more forthcoming about it too. I don't like the sneakiness. And the worst is they "don't know" (head office probably doesn't tell them) how much it will even be. So frustrating. Figures Cartier and VCA are sister companies... they're all in it together! I'll bet there's no shortage of turquoise either - they're just saying that to get everyone who was on the fence to buy it up! Grrrr....


 
Yeah, they probably have it all stockpiled so they can re-release it after a few price increases.


----------



## beachy10

I also asked my SA if I wanted to order an item that was not in stock would they honor the old price and she said no. So go figure we'll find out there is an increase and everything I want will already be sold out. At least with VCA I was able to secure the old price.


----------



## acrowcounted

beachy10 said:


> I also asked my SA if I wanted to order an item that was not in stock would they honor the old price and she said no. So go figure we'll find out there is an increase and everything I want will already be sold out. At least with VCA I was able to secure the old price.



You can't order and pay today to get the current price?


----------



## beachy10

acrowcounted said:


> You can't order and pay today to get the current price?


 
She told me no but I would like to ask another SA.


----------



## bem3231

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I also asked my SA if I wanted to order an item that was not in stock would they honor the old price and she said no. So go figure we'll find out there is an increase and everything I want will already be sold out. At least with VCA I was able to secure the old price.



My SA said that I could lock in at the current price if I pre-paid, so maybe ask another SA or boutique?


----------



## beachy10

bem3231 said:


> My SA said that I could lock in at the current price if I pre-paid, so maybe ask another SA or boutique?


 

Ok, that's encouraging to hear.


----------



## surfergirljen

Yes that's what mine told me as well... I couldn't put a downpayment on anything to lock in the price but could order it and pay in full to do so. (wow - what an honour! LOL... they make it sound like they're doing you a favour!)

Sigh...


----------



## dialv

^ interesting about the turquoise I got an email from Betteridge today when I inquired about the sweet butterfly pendant and they said backordered until mid summer. If thats true they know they will get a pile of orders in for fear they will run out again.


----------



## dialv

I was really wanting the 4 diamond love but if the price increase happens it might push the price to like 10k and thats just nuts.


----------



## wren

Does anyone know if the increase will be across the board, or only on certain lines??


----------



## surfergirljen

Well saw my SA today and she nodded yes, there will be one in March. Not March 1 or they would have heard about it already but she said it was imminent and guessed it at 8% across the board. BOO!


----------



## chanel-girl

dialv said:


> I was really wanting the 4 diamond love but if the price increase happens it might push the price to like 10k and thats just nuts.




Yeah that is why I had to get my 4 diamond back at the end of Oct. when everyone was worried about a price increase then (turned out it was only on bridal) because more then 10k when it was under 8K around a year and a half ago is just craazzy....


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Yes... they REALLY DO!!! And honestly I wish they'd be more forthcoming about it too. I don't like the sneakiness. And the worst is they "don't know" (head office probably doesn't tell them) how much it will even be. So frustrating. Figures Cartier and VCA are sister companies... they're all in it together! I'll bet there's no shortage of turquoise either - they're just saying that to get everyone who was on the fence to buy it up! Grrrr....


 
I agree!  
Bump!
Anyone heard anything?  I was eyeing a rose gold piece from Cartier...


----------



## darkangel07760

Trying to decide between the trinity sweet bracelet, or the rose gold interlocking love rings bracelet... 
The sturdier out of the two, I would assume.
It is too late on the West Coast to call, does anyone recall how it works with the Red Card?  I think it is 6 months interest free for up to $2500, and one year for $5000 and over?  Or am I wrong?


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> Trying to decide between the trinity sweet bracelet, or the rose gold interlocking love rings bracelet...
> The sturdier out of the two, I would assume.
> It is too late on the West Coast to call, does anyone recall how it works with the Red Card? I think it is 6 months interest free for up to $2500, and one year for $5000 and over? Or am I wrong?


 

<$2,500 no interest if paid w/in 6 months
>$2,500 no interest ifpaid w/in 12 months


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> <$2,500 no interest if paid w/in 6 months
> >$2,500 no interest ifpaid w/in 12 months


Thanks!


----------



## idayusani

Went by the cartier store in Singapore last week and was told the same. The SA said it was very soon however they cannot commit to the date. i said to my SA, " was the price increase in any way attributed to the new commercial that was just released?". SA just laughed and said it probably was. They took a whole year to film that commercial and it had cost a lot of money to film it.

I was there to try on the sizing for my love bracelet and my SA had me try on for the 4 diamond love bracelet as well as the multi-jewel ones (it was 10k. my goodness)

He also mention that price increase are across board worldwide starting from 8% onwards to 25%. 25% for those pieces especially watches that they will be not be continuing production thus it is considered as "limited edition" and thus the highest increase.


----------



## Monica

I have been informed about the 8% increase too. That's the reason I wanted to buy my trinity now.


----------



## Samia

I asked the SA in Cartier as I have a couple of things ordered in my size and he said no price increase!


----------



## Sterre

U would like to know as well. I've heard beginning of April, so I've ordered my ballon bleu... However really like to know if there is an increase (I've ordered it 'a little' early...)


----------



## specme

After reading on here about the price increase ,hubby ordered me my Love wedding band. I'm glad they had my size in stock online. Now just anxiously waiting it's arrival.! 
Does anyone know how Cartier ships their stuff and how soon it arrives ?
TIA !


----------



## frzsri

Just went to local Cartier here and SA confirmed price increase will take effect on 1st April. Wanted to get the mini trinity ring but they didn't have one in my size and cannot honor old price even if I ordered today

So I guess will have to wait and see how much of an increase it would be for jewellery


----------



## MsCandice

oh no further delaying my chances of getting my yg love bangles one w/ and w/o diamonds. 



frzsri said:


> Just went to local Cartier here and SA confirmed price increase will take effect on 1st April. Wanted to get the mini trinity ring but they didn't have one in my size and cannot honor old price even if I ordered today
> 
> So I guess will have to wait and see how much of an increase it would be for jewellery


----------



## beachy10

frzsri said:


> Just went to local Cartier here and SA confirmed price increase will take effect on 1st April. Wanted to get the mini trinity ring but they didn't have one in my size and cannot honor old price even if I ordered today
> 
> So I guess will have to wait and see how much of an increase it would be for jewellery


 
My SA is supposed to call me she hears about the price increases.  I suppose she'll call last minute? Oh well I already got my Cartier piece.


----------



## babyboss

not yet. but i think it would be very soon, my sa told me it gonna be in early april.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

this is terrible! My birthday is not until november which is when my parents are planning to start buying my YG love...this is so heart breaking to hear


----------



## cantbelieve

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> this is terrible! My birthday is not until november which is when my parents are planning to start buying my YG love...this is so heart breaking to hear



Maybe they could buy it first and give it to you later?


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

cantbelieve said:


> Maybe they could buy it first and give it to you later?



They would but we just booked a big vacation to Hawaii so our budget is tight right now....do they do layaway?


----------



## cantbelieve

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> They would but we just booked a big vacation to Hawaii so our budget is tight right now....do they do layaway?



What's layaway?


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

cantbelieve said:


> What's layaway?



Like monthly payments towards something


----------



## cantbelieve

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Like monthly payments towards something



I think ur in the US right? I think u have the red card where u have like 6 months or 12 months interest free repayment depending on whichever amount..


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

cantbelieve said:


> I think ur in the US right? I think u have the red card where u have like 6 months or 12 months interest free repayment depending on whichever amount..



I'm in the us!  sorry for my asking but is the red card like a credit card?


----------



## cantbelieve

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> I'm in the us!  sorry for my asking but is the red card like a credit card?



I believe so. But I'm not really sure as I am in London n don't really know much bout it......


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

cantbelieve said:


> I believe so. But I'm not really sure as I am in London n don't really know much bout it......



Oh I see! Thanks for your help


----------



## beachy10

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Oh I see! Thanks for your help



Cartier has a red card and it's a credit card. They let you pay over time zero interest but you take the item home right away. They don't do layaway.


----------



## beachy10

My SA at VCA said he's heard whispers of a price increase at Cartier and then at VCA shortly after that since they are both owned by same company.


----------



## xoxo1858

Any news on the increase?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

SA in Singapore says May...


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Hmmm two SAs I've talked to at different locations have said sometime in April...but they don't know when/what


----------



## luxluv

Asked my SA today and she hasn't heard of another increase.


----------



## pamella

DH just bought my Love bracelet yesterday, before the coming price increase. So asked
my SA, and she said it should be any day now, they are just waiting until they get the
email from corporate.


----------



## forchanel

So I guess no price increase today??


----------



## beachy10

forchanel said:


> So I guess no price increase today??


Doesn't sound like it. My SA is supposed to call me about it and no word yet.


----------



## pamella

They had to order my size 16, so it should be arriving tomorrow or wednesday. We paid
when we ordered to lock in the price.  I can find out the status of the increase when I
go to pick it up.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Just spoke to my SA at cartier and the price increase is confirmed for May.
Get your stuff now ladies


----------



## ilovchanel

NYCGIRLY said:


> Just spoke to my SA at cartier and the price increase is confirmed for May.
> Get your stuff now ladies



Hi, your SA confirmed the price increase is in May? Would it be May 1st or some time in May? I am traveling to Europe in the 1st week of May. If anyone know the price increase in Europe, could you kindly let me know. 

Thank you!!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

ilovchanel said:


> Hi, your SA confirmed the price increase is in May? Would it be May 1st or some time in May? I am traveling to Europe in the 1st week of May. If anyone know the price increase in Europe, could you kindly let me know.
> 
> Thank you!!



I just went into Cartier today and the SA at south coast plaza told me May 1st there will be an increase


----------



## ilovchanel

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I just went into Cartier today and the SA at south coast plaza told me May 1st there will be an increase




I see. I was there last month and was told there will be one but they only get a 3 day notice... Surprise that they know the date already!!! I hope it's not their sales tactic But if it's indeed happening in May, it's better know now then later!!!!

Thank you for the intel


----------



## amelie689

I was at Cartier Topanga this afternoon and my SA confirmed May 1st! The only good news is that the Love collection is not included! Whew! Still have time to save up for our wedding bands..


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

amelie689 said:


> I was at Cartier Topanga this afternoon and my SA confirmed May 1st! The only good news is that the Love collection is not included! Whew! Still have time to save up for our wedding bands..



really?! are you sure the SA said it was on everything and I was looking at a love bangle I am praying this is true because my birthday is not until november!


----------



## amelie689

That's what she said.. The love collection is not included this time.


----------



## flower28

Hi everyone,

we all know that Cartier increases prices from time to time... often the increases amount to a few hundred or more. Especially the price for the Love collection kept going and going up over the last few years.

I am wondering how long Cartier will increase prices. I mean, they cannot really sell a plain Love bangle for $ 20,000 someday, can they? They have to stop and some stage, I guess.

What do you think about this?


----------



## beachy10

flower28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we all know that Cartier increases prices from time to time... often the increases amount to a few hundred or more. Especially the price for the Love collection kept going and going up over the last few years.
> 
> I am wondering how long Cartier will increase prices. I mean, they cannot really sell a plain Love bangle for $ 20,000 someday, can they? They have to stop and some stage, I guess.
> 
> What do you think about this?


 
just depends how the price of gold it going


----------



## surfergirljen

It's kind of sickening. I bought and exchanged a YG MOP VCA necklace (10 motif) exactly 3 years ago and it was $5600. Now they are $7400 and I want it again. $1,800 difference in 3 years???    

As for how high they can go... I mean I have to think they'll hit a ceiling some day soon. I can say though that for items like this (as opposed to the LOVE for example) that aren't all gold (lots of MOP in them) that kind of increase seems RIDICULOUS and not representative of gold prices.

It's all SO annoying!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

this is a huge reason..maybe my biggest reason.. why I really want a love bracelet now because I'm scared that by the time I'm 21 it will/might be be double the price?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nice try.......lol.



CHANELGIRL96 said:


> this is a huge reason..maybe my biggest reason.. why I really want a love bracelet now because I'm scared that by the time I'm 21 it will/might be be double the price?!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

texasgirliegirl said:


> Nice try.......lol.



but seriously I can barely say the price out loud already and so any more would be devastating or a good thing to save money and be smart about the entire situation:bulb:


----------



## etk123

:giggles:


texasgirliegirl said:


> Nice try.......lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have been treading into dangerous waters for your given age and financial situation.
If you really do want to be smart about this, you should probably save your money and spend less time on this forum. 
It is enabling and you have ample information/advice to figure this out by now.



CHANELGIRL96 said:


> but seriously I can barely say the price out loud already and so any more would be devastating or a good thing to save money and be smart about the entire situation:bulb:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How about the 6K difference for the turquoise 20 motif since last Spring??
I am so glad to have purchased it last Spring at 14K because I could not justify the current retail price..assuming I could even find it.
Yikes!





QUOTE=surfergirljen;21678728]It's kind of sickening. I bought and exchanged a YG MOP VCA necklace (10 motif) exactly 3 years ago and it was $5600. Now they are $7400 and I want it again. $1,800 difference in 3 years???    

As for how high they can go... I mean I have to think they'll hit a ceiling some day soon. I can say though that for items like this (as opposed to the LOVE for example) that aren't all gold (lots of MOP in them) that kind of increase seems RIDICULOUS and not representative of gold prices.

It's all SO annoying![/QUOTE]


----------



## cantbelieve

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> this is a huge reason..maybe my biggest reason.. why I really want a love bracelet now because I'm scared that by the time I'm 21 it will/might be be double the price?!



Then this is the wrong reason.


----------



## radio_shrink

cantbelieve said:


> Then this is the wrong reason.



I agree, its the wrong reason!


----------



## dialv

They say it is the price of gold but I thought the gold price has been staying around 1625 to 1650 for a while now. I know it creeped up to 18 something last summer, but than went back down. While I don't follow this that carefully it sure doesn't amount to their bulls**t reasoning about needing 2 price increases a year.


----------



## flower28

I also do not think that increasing gold prices are the main reason. The gold value of the bangle is certainly not nearly as high as the price.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I think it's to maintain "exclusivity", just like how LV and Chanel have a million price increases as well.  What a pain.


----------



## ilovchanel

dialv said:


> They say it is the price of gold but I thought the gold price has been staying around 1625 to 1650 for a while now. I know it creeped up to 18 something last summer, but than went back down. While I don't follow this that carefully it sure doesn't amount to their bulls**t reasoning about needing 2 price increases a year.



Agree!! The mark up is way high!!! As long as there are demands and they can make more $$$$$ by increasing the price.


----------



## xoxo1858

Any updates on the increase? I thought may 1 but haven't heard anything...


----------



## cocopuff

Hi everyone.... Does anybody know when the next Cartier increase would be ? And will it include the love collection ? TIA


----------



## jessio312

Just wondering if anyone knows is and when the price increase for Cartier is and how much on the love collection? I read on a thread before that they're going up this February...

Anybody know?


----------



## stylemechanel

I've been thinking about the love bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds. I've looked at it twice and the SA said that a sales price is on the way around Feb. 1st. I'm sorry I don't remember the percent increase.


----------



## Phillyfan

I just called KOP sore in Pennsylvania. Price increase is on January 21 and about $300 more on the WG bangle LOVE!


----------



## Greentea

grrrrrrrr


----------



## stmary

Phillyfan is right.  Another SA just confirmed with me yesterday that price increase is end of this month instead of Feb in UK.


----------



## dster1

Anyone else suddenly feel like they need to run out now to get a love piece?! I was planning on getting the plain RG love at the end of this year but its so discouraging with these price increases.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

dster1 said:


> Anyone else suddenly feel like they need to run out now to get a love piece?! I was planning on getting the plain RG love at the end of this year but its so discouraging with these price increases.



I'm nowhere in the ready-zone for a Cartier piece, but thought the situation was quite similar where I was worried about a Tiffany price increase. Since I had my heart set upon a particular piece already, I just went ahead and bought it and was on strict spending curfew, plus was NOT allowed to wear it or even look at it. So the anticipation was still there, but I rested easier knowing I didn't have to worry about the pending prince changes.

Hope this helps


----------



## dster1

ShimmerDreamz said:
			
		

> I'm nowhere in the ready-zone for a Cartier piece, but thought the situation was quite similar where I was worried about a Tiffany price increase. Since I had my heart set upon a particular piece already, I just went ahead and bought it and was on strict spending curfew, plus was NOT allowed to wear it or even look at it. So the anticipation was still there, but I rested easier knowing I didn't have to worry about the pending prince changes.
> 
> Hope this helps



So hard! I know once I have it, I'll want to wear it ASAP!! I mean, I have to make sure the love bracelet fits me right, right?


----------



## sjunky13

Damn, I want another love! I wanted to wait! BOOOO.


----------



## chicmom78

Yes my SA told my DH it was Feb 1st or the 5th


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Are other brands - like Tiffany & Co. or VCA - also expecting a price increase within the next month or so?  Usually, if one brand does it... all of the others do, too!


----------



## stmary

PeacefulMommy said:


> Are other brands - like Tiffany & Co. or VCA - also expecting a price increase within the next month or so?  Usually, if one brand does it... all of the others do, too!



I think so. I asked Tiffany last month and the SA told me soon. The thing is I was told this year the price of gold is going to be increase like crazy due to demand in the market, so I'm not sure how many % Tiffany, VCA, Cartier will increase.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

dster1 said:


> So hard! I know once I have it, I'll want to wear it ASAP!! I mean, I have to make sure the love bracelet fits me right, right?



LOL, so true! Which is why I asked my parents to hide the blue boxes. Not saying I didn't snoop around to try and find them, but Mum's surprisingly good at hiding things that are not crisps.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

stmary said:


> I think so. I asked Tiffany last month and the SA told me soon. The thing is I was told this year the price of gold is going to be increase like crazy due to demand in the market, so I'm not sure how many % Tiffany, VCA, Cartier will increase.



Oh, no! 

  Guess that means that I will need to choose and purchase one of the pieces on my immediate wish list very soon.  Just have to hurry and get the funds together!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Can anyone confirm if its all pieces at Cartier that will increase or only the Love line?


----------



## iabell1611

I ordered a love yesterday but they said it takes 14 days since its not "in stock". I hope they dont make me pay the new price if it's shipped after jan 31 then....


----------



## shpahlc

CDNinNYC said:


> Can anyone confirm if its all pieces at Cartier that will increase or only the Love line?


I spoke to my SA today and he claimed it's the jewelry that's increasing Feb 1. However, he said everything else will follow.  You never know with Cartier. I'm not waiting to buy my watch to find out that the prices do in fact increase.  

Good luck!


----------



## shpahlc

Phillyfan said:


> I just called KOP sore in Pennsylvania. Price increase is on January 21 and about $300 more on the WG bangle LOVE!



Hmm..I heard Feb 1 from my SA.  Looks like I'm going to have to call him to confirm.  He also said increase is about 10%, which would be nearly $600 for the WG Love.


----------



## CDNinNYC

shpahlc said:
			
		

> I spoke to my SA today and he claimed it's the jewelry that's increasing Feb 1. However, he said everything else will follow.  You never know with Cartier. I'm not waiting to buy my watch to find out that the prices do in fact increase.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the info!  I am interested in a trinity ring, so that definitely falls under jewelry.


----------



## LDDChanel

Wow - I was planning to get a Love bracelet as a joint Valentine's Day/birthday gift. I guess I might have to bite the bullet before February if I don't want to pay the extra money. I'm going to call the store on Monday. I really hope they have it in stock.


----------



## Phillyfan

Meg (SA) at KOP said definitely Jan.21. I really would not wait until Feb.1 to make a Cartier purchase.


----------



## chicmom78

LDDChanel said:
			
		

> Wow - I was planning to get a Love bracelet as a joint Valentine's Day/birthday gift. I guess I might have to bite the bullet before February if I don't want to pay the extra money. I'm going to call the store on Monday. I really hope they have it in stock.



Just go in and pay for it now even if they don't have your size now they will order it, so at least you will secure the old price


----------



## prplhrt21

Confirmed price increase on the 21st by SA in Saks Cartier NYC.


----------



## wren

prplhrt21 said:


> Confirmed price increase on the 21st by SA in Saks Cartier NYC.



Is everything going to increase, or just certain items?


----------



## prplhrt21

wren said:


> Is everything going to increase, or just certain items?


He didn't say...all he wrote was "they just announced yesterday that there will be a price increase on the 21st."
sorry


----------



## wren

prplhrt21 said:


> He didn't say...all he wrote was "they just announced yesterday that there will be a price increase on the 21st."
> sorry



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

prplhrt21 said:
			
		

> Confirmed price increase on the 21st by SA in Saks Cartier NYC.



I received confirmation as well for the 21st.


----------



## Phillyfan

So..... anyone know new prices of the following:

YG, RG - plain bangle
YG, RG - plain cuff
WG plain bangle
WG plain cuff

I own a WG plain bangle, a YG plain cuff and a RG plain cuff. I will NEVER sell but just want to know current value! Purchased all 3 separately during the years 2008-2009.


----------



## sjunky13

Phillyfan said:


> Meg (SA) at KOP said definitely Jan.21. I really would not wait until Feb.1 to make a Cartier purchase.



KOP store said it was a price adjustment, not an increase.


----------



## Phillyfan

What are they adjusting?


----------



## OneShinyface

I was told yesterday at NorthPark in Dallas that prices would increase Jan. 21 as well. We were talking jewelry so I can't attest for anything other than that.


----------



## claudia09

Anyone have an idea how much of a price increase?!


----------



## darkangel07760

It is a tough decision. I would like to beat the price increase, but i was waiting on my tax return to buy my next piece. I guess i could put it on my red card so i wouldnt generate any interest and then pay in full when i get my tax return. 
Or i could just buy a used piece from ann's or yoogi's...


----------



## bossalover

The price increase in Japan was Jan 5th. Sigh.


----------



## stmary

bossalover said:
			
		

> The price increase in Japan was Jan 5th. Sigh.



Do you happen to know how many % was the increase?


----------



## bossalover

stmary said:


> do you happen to know how many % was the increase?



Can't remember... sorry. I know in China, there was 5-10% price increase for the brands under Richement (e.g. Cartier and Rolex)


----------



## Maryam89

the price did increase  in january !


----------



## bluebichonfrise

I was looking to purchase the Juste un Clou ring in December but did not get around to doing so at that time. I had my size ordered in the other day and as far as I recall, the ring was in fact the same price as it had been last month. At that point I was informed of the January 21st increase.


----------



## MysteryShopper

bluebichonfrise said:
			
		

> I was looking to purchase the Juste un Clou ring in December but did not get around to doing so at that time. I had my size ordered in the other day and as far as I recall, the ring was in fact the same price as it had been last month. At that point I was informed of the January 21st increase.



Do you know how much the increase will be for the Juste en Clou ring?


----------



## LDDChanel

I talked to someone at the Toronto boutique and was told the Love bracelet would increase by $300 on January 31st. I'm on the fence about whether I should bite the bullet and get one before the increase...


----------



## Sterre

Price already increased in The Netherlands. Plain YG love bracelet is now 5000


----------



## Zarina

LDDChanel said:


> I talked to someone at the Toronto boutique and was told the Love bracelet would increase by $300 on January 31st. I'm on the fence about whether I should bite the bullet and get one before the increase...



I received an email from my SA at the Bloor St. store and she told me the same thing ... EXCEPT .... that the increase will be on the 21st, not on the 31st ----
just wanted to mention it to you in case you decided to "bite the bullet"!!!
Didn't want you to miss the chance to get to the store before the increase 
Good Luck


----------



## LDDChanel

Zarina said:


> I received an email from my SA at the Bloor St. store and she told me the same thing ... EXCEPT .... that the increase will be on the 21st, not on the 31st ----
> just wanted to mention it to you in case you decided to "bite the bullet"!!!
> Didn't want you to miss the chance to get to the store before the increase
> Good Luck


Thanks! Sorry I meant to put the 21st. The prices go up on Monday...


----------



## shpahlc

Sterre said:


> Price already increased in The Netherlands. Plain YG love bracelet is now 5000



How much was it before the increase?


----------



## Sterre

shpahlc said:


> how much was it before the increase?



4500!


----------



## momo721

Are the watch prices increasing too? Or just other jewelry items?


----------



## OneShinyface

I went to pick up my new YG Love (OMG...I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!) and my SA said the plain bracelets would increase about 5%.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Just got home from the Cartier boutique in Saks. Not all jewelry is set to increase tomorrow. For instance, the love bangle is increasing but the love chain bracelet is not.


----------



## shpahlc

OneShinyface said:


> I went to pick up my new YG Love (OMG...I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!) and my SA said the plain bracelets would increase about 5%.



It'll be interesting to see because it appears prices increased about 10% in Europe.  

I hope I don't end up regretting not buying my 2nd bracelet before the increase...


----------



## Lovefour

Just went on the US website and the yg love bracelet went from 5575to 5850. But the love ring did not go up!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lovefour said:


> Just went on the US website and the yg love bracelet went from 5575to 5850. But the love ring did not go up!



The cuff went up $100.00.  

The price increase is not huge.


----------



## bex285

They haven't gone up yet on the UK site, odd!


----------



## OneShinyface

Maybe I can still get the YG Love ring I tried on when I bought my bracelet!


----------



## Greentea

The Clou bracelets went up $100. I guess I can handle that.


----------



## claudia09

Greentea said:


> The Clou bracelets went up $100. I guess I can handle that.



Really? Our SA said that the Clou bracelets weren't increasing this time..


----------



## beachy10

claudia09 said:


> Really? Our SA said that the Clou bracelets weren't increasing this time..[/QUOTe
> 
> Yep, I heard that only the diamond clou wasn't going up.


----------



## pianoprincess

im told the prices are going up in feb for europe


----------



## claudia09

beachy10 said:


> claudia09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Our SA said that the Clou bracelets weren't increasing this time..[/QUOTe
> 
> Yep, I heard that only the diamond clou wasn't going up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so that just irritates me.. Our SA told us not to worry about the price increase and that the pieces we wanted weren't going to go up and that we had plenty of time to battle it out and finalize our decision on what we wanted.
> 
> We were even in the store saturday because we wanted to make our purchases that day prior to this new price hike and she convinced us to take time to think about it! Sent her an email asking if we can purchase it at the previous price... Has this happened to anyone before??
Click to expand...


----------



## beachy10

claudia09 said:


> beachy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so that just irritates me.. Our SA told us not to worry about the price increase and that the pieces we wanted weren't going to go up and that we had plenty of time to battle it out and finalize our decision on what we wanted.
> 
> We were even in the store saturday because we wanted to make our purchases that day prior to this new price hike and she convinced us to take time to think about it! Sent her an email asking if we can purchase it at the previous price... Has this happened to anyone before??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would talk to the store manager and ask for the old price based on what the SA said. That's totally ridiculous that they told you they weren't going up. If she wasn't positive she should have confirmed or pushed you more to purchase it that day.
Click to expand...


----------



## shpahlc

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> im told the prices are going up in feb for europe



I'm pretty sure they already went up in Europe, at least on their website. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

shpahlc said:


> I'm pretty sure they already went up in Europe, at least on their website. Can anyone confirm?



Still same price for UK website. Knock on wood it'll be skipped! Btw, not sure if you consider the UK as part of Europe or not


----------



## shpahlc

ShimmerDreamz said:
			
		

> Still same price for UK website. Knock on wood it'll be skipped! Btw, not sure if you consider the UK as part of Europe or not



Should have clarified! I meant France's website. The WG love is 5300 Euro...not sure if it's been that price for a while, but taking VAT out that would be about $6240.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi ladies. 

I received this info from my SA today. I only have details on a few items that I asked her about (I'm interested in buying). Thought I would share the info, pretty shocking regarding the Love bracelet considering it just increased in January.

The Tank Solo small on strap increases by 4% ($2,490.00), with the bracelet increases by 6% ( $2,750.00 )
The love brace in yellow gold and white gold increases by 8% ( $ 6,300.00 YG & $6,850.00 WG ).

The price increases on April 29.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Oh no, not again! Thank you for the info.


----------



## ame

Wait a minute...did they not JUST have one like a month ago?


----------



## emchhardy

I think I can pretty much give up all hope of ever owning anything by Cartier.  That is a big jump on the Love bracelet.


----------



## LVoeletters

Holy crap that's crazy, I'm glad I got mine last fall but I wish now I really went for the diamonds with these crazy prices! Did the juste un clou go up too?


----------



## Carnel

Thanks for sharing with us, but ouch! I plan on getting some more Cartier stuff but not before June...

I remember that last year there was already a price increase in late April/early May.


----------



## chicmom78

This is so disappointing. It's getting kind of absurd, I understand its "cartier" and hence the name brand prices but with tax a simple gold love bracelet with NO diamonds being over $7000? I'm happy my DH got me one for Xmas when it was still $5575! Why would they have a price increase when they just had one?


----------



## surferjenny

Wow, it seems like a big increase considering they just had one didn't they?

I REALLY have to make my purchase before this.

This makes me sad


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

0.0;

Yeah, I better just buy a pre-loved one when I'm ready... 

I hate impending price increases, the pressure to buy and then looking back to see how 'cheap' it was x amount of time ago.

Two price increases only a few months into 2013 is just ridic though!!


----------



## surferjenny

This is kinda insane. I was all set to buy one but in May, now I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Samia

Again! 
I was planning to buy a watch! I guess I will have to save up more $$ now


----------



## aquablueness

Is the rose gold going to increase as the same price as the yellow gold?


----------



## Machick333

Omg! I can't believe it! So happy DH purchased on valentines day... Otherwise I may have just let it go!! ( cartier love bracelet )


----------



## Candice0985

ShimmerDreamz said:


> 0.0;
> 
> Yeah, I better just buy a pre-loved one when I'm ready...
> 
> I hate impending price increases, the pressure to buy and then looking back to see how 'cheap' it was x amount of time ago.
> 
> Two price increases only a few months into 2013 is just ridic though!!



the sad thing is that the pre loved bracelets go up in price too with the increases.....


----------



## Frivole88

wow. how disappointing. i used to remember when love bracelet only cost $3,000++ last 2008.


----------



## surferjenny

aquablueness said:


> Is the rose gold going to increase as the same price as the yellow gold?


My SA said the YG and RG will have the same increase


----------



## surferjenny

kristinlorraine said:


> wow. how disappointing. i used to remember when love bracelet only cost $3,000++ last 2008.


That's pretty crazy to think of... If only I had a time machine...lol


----------



## aquablueness

surferjenny said:


> My SA said the YG and RG will have the same increase


Thank you, surferjenny.


----------



## Frivole88

yeah, if only i could turn back time. i would have bought a dozen for each arm.lol:lolots: 
these constant price increase are craaazy!



surferjenny said:


> That's pretty crazy to think of... If only I had a time machine...lol


----------



## syrah22

Are all watches increasing as well? Do you know by how much for different models?


----------



## anmldr1

crazy! i'm so happy i just bought my love bracelet in aruba for 5175 and no tax


----------



## Greentea

chicmom78 said:


> This is so disappointing. It's getting kind of absurd, I understand its "cartier" and hence the name brand prices but with tax a simple gold love bracelet with NO diamonds being over $7000? I'm happy my DH got me one for Xmas when it was still $5575! Why would they have a price increase when they just had one?



Just 2.5 years ago - mine was $3850!!! crazy


----------



## KristenG

anmldr1 said:


> crazy! i'm so happy i just bought my love bracelet in aruba for 5175 and no tax



Seriously! I bought my Love the end of January in the Caribbean for $4955, no tax. No way would my DH pay $6300 + tax!


----------



## beachy10

I feel the same way about jewelry as I do houses. The houses in the area we want to buy are almost double what they were in 1999-2001. So sad.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I can't believe they are increasing the price again so soon - outrageous! I'm so glad that I bought my rose gold Love ring in January just before the last price increase.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thank God I don't have anything on my wish list.  I feel bad for the girls that are saving and planning.


----------



## Sienna woof

Does anyone know if they are increasing the prices on the watch, too?


----------



## beachy10

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank God I don't have anything on my wish list. I feel bad for the girls that are saving and planning.


 
Same here!


----------



## Carnel

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank God I don't have anything on my wish list.  I feel bad for the girls that are saving and planning.



When I start saving for jewellery I always include an average 5% increase to current retail price...just in case


----------



## stmary

if only our salaries increase as often as Cartier etc...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

stmary said:


> if only our salaries increase as often as Cartier etc...


 
yes... I need a cost of Cartier salary adjustment.


----------



## Mellee

Anyone know if the Juste un clou line is included in the price increase?


----------



## TravelBug

Sad as it is with all the ridiculous price increases, Cartier (and others) will keep increasing their prices as frequently as they want as long as the demand is there.  I love my Cartier pieces but the last time I bought one was over a year ago.   I too wish I could time travel and buy that Love bracelet for $2600 (before discount + no tax) 7 years ago!  

Considering the resale value has been doubled, not that many other investments have had the same 100% ROI !


----------



## jcposh

hi can anybody confirm the price increase this 29th of april??? An SA emailed me about another 300USD price increase for the timepieces. not sure if its the same for the love collection tho...

talk about pressure!!! should i give in and shell out 6500 for the santos galbee???? hmmmm.... i was thinking of waiting and getting it as a graduation present next year but with the upcoming price increase... idk


----------



## bellapurse

I called Heathrow airport and they said April.


----------



## XCCX

What about the diamonds bracelets? (alternating diamonds)???


----------



## honeybeez

Is the ballon bleu going to have price increase as well?


----------



## i_heart_fashion

I was in the Honolulu boutique today and was told that everything would increase in price on April 29th


----------



## cougess

I was in the boutique yesterday and the manager confirmed that the gold JUC will be $6850 (currently around $6350?) and the gold plain love bracelet will be $6800 - I think the white gold will be at or over $7000.  The new white gold love stacking ring (has one diamond band, one ceramic band and one white gold band) is going from $5800 to $6250.  The love necklaces (with 3 small rings) are going up around $250 each. The basic trinity rolling ring is going to be $1500 or more.  When I bought mine it was $675.... Watches are going up also.  We all need to win the lottery


----------



## Derigueur

Is this for Aus? I'm going in June !!!


----------



## cougess

Derigueur said:


> Is this for Aus? I'm going in June !!!


 
The above increases are for the US


----------



## OneShinyface

I planned to get a RG Love to stack with my YG one in Sept. Guess I need to act now.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Ah! I just spoke to my SA that ive been working with for the past year, trying to get the fit  and color exactly right for my first LOVE bracelet!!  I was planning on waiting until next year and purchase it as a present for myself when i graduate with my Pharm Doctorate. I thought that since they just had a price increase it would be awhile longer until i felt that pressure to make a decision now! eek. 

So, friends. Im on the fence and need your help!! ITs taken me quite a while to save up for the LOVE bracelet at the current price. If i decide to wait to purchase it next year, the price may have gone up another $550 + dollars, and I dont know if i can justify the bracelet at an increased price . Im going to Cartier on Monday to try the bracelet on once more. Do you think i should just purchase it now and wear it now? purchase it now and save it until my graduation so that it still has that special occasion feeling? or just wait and buy it on my special occasion? Help please! 

any input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Alex Cheng

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Ah! I just spoke to my SA that ive been working with for the past year, trying to get the fit  and color exactly right for my first LOVE bracelet!!  I was planning on waiting until next year and purchase it as a present for myself when i graduate with my Pharm Doctorate. I thought that since they just had a price increase it would be awhile longer until i felt that pressure to make a decision now! eek.
> 
> So, friends. Im on the fence and need your help!! ITs taken me quite a while to save up for the LOVE bracelet at the current price. If i decide to wait to purchase it next year, the price may have gone up another $550 + dollars, and I dont know if i can justify the bracelet at an increased price . Im going to Cartier on Monday to try the bracelet on once more. Do you think i should just purchase it now and wear it now? purchase it now and save it until my graduation so that it still has that special occasion feeling? or just wait and buy it on my special occasion? Help please!
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated!!!



I believe it may increase about 1000$ by next year including this price increase which is quite a bit. I can suggest buying the bracelet now, make sure it fits properly,  and stow it away or keep it in a safe. When the time comes to your graduation,  you can pull it out and actually have it as a celebration! (or you can just cheat and put it on immediately,  tempting right?) 

You will love this bracelet regardless and congrats on the success!


----------



## Manon07

anmldr1 said:


> crazy! i'm so happy i just bought my love bracelet in aruba for 5175 and no tax


i'm heading to Aruba next week and hoping to get my yg love. Just wondering what size and style did you get? Dis they have ample sizes? Any info would be great.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I really hate the sense of panic Cartier's price increases induce in people. I was going to get the JUC but decided to wait as I decided to get one of my HG bags as the colour I wanted in was going to be discontinued. I have to wait a little longer to get the JUC now
and hope it does not go up by another $$$$$$$$ by the time I get it! Argh! Cartier! Stop this nonsense!!


----------



## anmldr1

Manon07 said:


> i'm heading to Aruba next week and hoping to get my yg love. Just wondering what size and style did you get? Dis they have ample sizes? Any info would be great.



I got the rose gold bracelet in a size 17...at the time, they didn't have much selection...luckily, the rose gold was the one I was looking for. They are really friendly and helpful in the store . Enjoy your trip!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Alex Cheng said:


> I believe it may increase about 1000$ by next year including this price increase which is quite a bit. I can suggest buying the bracelet now, make sure it fits properly,  and stow it away or keep it in a safe. When the time comes to your graduation,  you can pull it out and actually have it as a celebration! (or you can just cheat and put it on immediately,  tempting right?)
> 
> You will love this bracelet regardless and congrats on the success!



Thank you for your input!!! I think I will purchase it now, as I know that I will be getting it eventually. I just hope I can hold out for a year to wear it! Ya right, I'll probably cheat and put it on as soon as I get it!!! Hehe! Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

Harper Quinn said:


> I really hate the sense of panic Cartier's price increases induce in people. I was going to get the JUC but decided to wait as I decided to get one of my HG bags as the colour I wanted in was going to be discontinued. I have to wait a little longer to get the JUC now
> and hope it does not go up by another $$$$$$$$ by the time I get it! Argh! Cartier! Stop this nonsense!!


it's insane! another 3 years and the plain gold love will be around 10k


----------



## Harper Quinn

Candice0985 said:


> it's insane! another 3 years and the plain gold love will be around 10k



It's nuts! But we know people will buy it at that price!


----------



## Harpertoo

I really have to wonder about the sustainablility of the high secondary market for these bracelets. I guess Cartier will push the envelope of margins/price as long as they can. The market must be getting saturated though....
I wonder if anything will change if gold corrects dramatically - it's down 14% since Friday.


----------



## Dilostyle

I was wondering the same thing.  If gold prices drop does the price change also?  Its crazy how much it has increased.  When I started lusting for a LOVE, YG no diamonds was around 3k, I was crazy not to jump on it.


----------



## chicmom78

I understand prices increase over time but I just don't understand why they need two price increases on top of each other? And the rumor being a 10% increase? It's just too much too fast


----------



## lanasyogamama

That last one seemed very low.  Didn't one SA call it an "adjustment" vs an "increase"?


----------



## i_heart_fashion

How much did it increase for the "adjustment"? I asked about when the last price increase was at my local cartier boutique and was told it was February 2012


----------



## Harpertoo

Dilostyle said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  If gold prices drop does the price change also?  Its crazy how much it has increased.  When I started lusting for a LOVE, YG no diamonds was around 3k, I was crazy not to jump on it.



I have no knowledge of jewelry prices, but I know most other consumer goods just hold the price increases when the underlying commodity falls...think cereal. It does not go down when corn prices tank....but I can hope!


----------



## PurpleLo

Seems kind of greedy to me, considering the price of gold is falling and is forecasted to fall more.


----------



## stmary

I think Cartier should not increase the price on 29th April due to the price of gold falling


----------



## LVoeletters

Is this on all of their jewelry?! Or just love collection?


----------



## i_heart_fashion

LVoeletters said:


> Is this on all of their jewelry?! Or just love collection?



According to my SA, everything will be increasing!


----------



## chanel123

Hey Everyone!

I just got a phone call from my Cartier sales person saying they will be having a price increase on 4-29-2013 !! thank God she let me know so I maybe I should go buy that Ballon bleu de cartier watch I've been eyeing !


----------



## bellapurse

I'm thinking about the balloon blue too.  I read somewhere 4%.  Did the SA mention by how much is going up?


----------



## fashionscoop

Is the price increase only in the USA or is it worldwide????


----------



## chanel123

I just got back from Cartier to try on the Ballon bleu de cartier watch I wanted, the sales person confirmed about the price increase on 4-29-2013. watches will go up 6%


----------



## Tatownz

SA from Sydney Boutique confirmed that the love bracelet will be $6600 for YG and RG and approx. $7000 for the WG.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Tatownz said:


> SA from Sydney Boutique confirmed that the love bracelet will be $6600 for YG and RG and approx. $7000 for the WG.



That is a $300 increase!


----------



## lulalalulala

Does the price adjustment apply to watches only?  I am eyeing on the JUC bracelet and ring here...


----------



## TravelJewel

Cartier in Kuwait where I live is tax-free. The custom made bracelet I want will take 6 months...


----------



## Carnel

lulalalulala said:


> Does the price adjustment apply to watches only?  I am eyeing on the JUC bracelet and ring here...



No, jewellery will increase too...


----------



## Carnel

Another thread was started a few weeks ago on the upcoming price increase: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-price-increase-coming-soon-811506.html


----------



## lulalalulala

Thanks for the info!!!  Wow, I better act fast!!  I wonder how the %increase will be...


----------



## Carnel

TalkGem said:


> Their jewelry is expensive as it is ! Gold just dropped 10%, i wonder  if this will change there mind !



I don't think that's an option, unfortunately...But if the decrease of gold price was confirmed in the next few months they may decide to delay the next increase


----------



## lanasyogamama

BelleJoaillerie said:


> It will be very interesting to see if they will react to the current gold market price decline. They really should wait and see what happens with gold as this is not going to sit well with the public if they raise their prices now. We'll see.....



They won't...


----------



## Minnie80

Just like Chanel, Cartier is increasing their prices twice a year. Crazy!!!


----------



## stmary

Minnie80 said:


> Just like Chanel, Cartier is increasing their prices twice a year. Crazy!!!



I thought they only increase if the gold price increased?


----------



## kasaba0629

Does anyone know how much the rose gold love ring will be with the price increase?


----------



## chanel123

Just got confirm info on price increase from my Cartier sales person. all watches will be 6% increase! I am gonna get my Calibre de Cartier this coming Wednesday to avoid the extra $462 and Ballon Bleu de Cartier $654 extra if I buy it after 4-29-2013 !!!!

not a happy news


----------



## Jetsetmax

Harpertoo said:


> I really have to wonder about the sustainablility of the high secondary market for these bracelets. I guess Cartier will push the envelope of margins/price as long as they can. The market must be getting saturated though....
> I wonder if anything will change if gold corrects dramatically - it's down 14% since Friday.



Prices will probably only continue to increase.  These bracelets have been in production for decades and sales have not slowed.  In emerging markets such as China and India there are new millionaire and billionaires who these bracelets.  If sales are slow in the US or other developed markets, they can shift more of their products to the emerging markets and which then may result in a shortage of new ones in the US or other developed nations.

I'm glad I got my rose gold Love bracelet back in '08 when it was $3,600.  Now I'm contemplating getting one in white gold before the price increase.


----------



## Manon07

anmldr1 said:


> I got the rose gold bracelet in a size 17...at the time, they didn't have much selection...luckily, the rose gold was the one I was looking for. They are really friendly and helpful in the store . Enjoy your trip!


Thanks! I emailed them and they just got a shipment of LOVE bracelets yesterday and my size so i'm heading to Aruba tmrw to get it! And a mini vacay!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

I bought the nail bracelet on monday in BH and I was told the increase was 10%  not 8%  

Is it different in different stores.. I was also told its across the board on all jewelry.

And yes.. they did just have a price increase early february.

I can't believe how much the prices have increased since I bought my original Love Bracelet and half diamond bracelet back in 2008.

The Juste en Clou is going up over $800 with tax next Monday.


----------



## stmary

VuittonsLover said:


> I bought the nail bracelet on monday in BH and I was told the increase was 10%  not 8%
> 
> Is it different in different stores.. I was also told its across the board on all jewelry.
> 
> And yes.. they did just have a price increase early february.
> 
> I can't believe how much the prices have increased since I bought my original Love Bracelet and half diamond bracelet back in 2008.
> 
> The Juste en Clou is going up over $800 with tax next Monday.



Thank you. Gosh I can't believe it's going to be 10%. I assume this will include watches too right?


----------



## Harper Quinn

stmary said:


> Thank you. Gosh I can't believe it's going to be 10%. I assume this will include watches too right?



Cartier prices in the UK have gone up already. Why don't you ring the store and find out the price of the item you like?
The JUC has gone up from 4525 to 4750 so a 225 gbp increase.


----------



## stmary

Harper Quinn said:


> Cartier prices in the UK have gone up already. Why don't you ring the store and find out the price of the item you like?
> The JUC has gone up from 4525 to 4750 so a 225 gbp increase.



Already? Oh no! I am completely blindsided on this one as I thought it's going to be on 29th. Thank you for the info. will try and call them.
so the JUC has increased about 5%? Did you manage to get yours before the price increase?


----------



## Harper Quinn

stmary said:


> Already? Oh no! I am completely blindsided on this one as I thought it's going to be on 29th. Thank you for the info. will try and call them.



Sadly yes, they went up on the 22nd.


----------



## VuittonsLover

stmary said:


> Thank you. Gosh I can't believe it's going to be 10%. I assume this will include watches too right?



yes.. watches too.

i was on the fence but the $800. difference made me jump on it.


----------



## Jetsetmax

VuittonsLover said:


> I bought the nail bracelet on monday in BH and I was told the increase was 10% not 8%
> 
> Is it different in different stores.. I was also told its across the board on all jewelry.
> 
> And yes.. they did just have a price increase early february.
> 
> I can't believe how much the prices have increased since I bought my original Love Bracelet and half diamond bracelet back in 2008.
> 
> The Juste en Clou is going up over $800 with tax next Monday.


 
You are correct, its 10%.  Its the same at all stores in the US.  I called about getting another Love bracelet and those are also going up about 10%.  WG will go from $6,250 to $6,850, and YG and RG will go from $5,850 to $6,350.



stmary said:


> Already? Oh no! I am completely blindsided on this one as I thought it's going to be on 29th.


 
My SA said the prices go up on the 29th...although that might only be in the US.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Jetsetmax said:


> You are correct, its 10%.  Its the same at all stores in the US.  I called about getting another Love bracelet and those are also going up about 10%.  WG will go from $6,250 to $6,850, and YG and RG will go from $5,850 to $6,350.
> 
> 
> 
> My SA said the prices go up on the 29th...although that might only be in the US.



I can't get over the jump  I paid $3700.00 for mine back in 2008


----------



## laurayuki

Got the RG Jus en Clou today and confirmed price increase is 10 - 12% from Cartier on 5th ave.  Super excited about my bracelet and can't wait to stack it with my RG love  

I went in thinking I was going to get another love cuff and ended up with Jus... but I think it was worth it.  Apparently diamond love are going from 10k to 12k... pretty dramatic increase.


----------



## laurayuki

Btw I shipped mine to NJ but there was still 7% tax on it.. not sure why.. now thinking is buying from saks on 5th ave (cartier inside) better or do they charge tax when shipped to NJ as well? I'm a bit confused but can't argue about it now


----------



## Harper Quinn

Plain love bangle went up to 4400 in the UK- but as I am not sure of the previous price I don't know what % increase that is.


----------



## VuittonsLover

laurayuki said:


> Btw I shipped mine to NJ but there was still 7% tax on it.. not sure why.. now thinking is buying from saks on 5th ave (cartier inside) better or do they charge tax when shipped to NJ as well? I'm a bit confused but can't argue about it now



Yes. Because their is a saks in NJ. They have to charge tax. But you saved a little. I just bought my bracelet in Beverly Hills with 9% tax. Should have shipped back to NJ.


----------



## Jetsetmax

VuittonsLover said:


> I can't get over the jump I paid $3700.00 for mine back in 2008


 
I bought my Love bracelet the same year...hard to believe how the prices have skyrocketed.



VuittonsLover said:


> Yes. Because their is a saks in NJ. They have to charge tax.


 
Its not becasue they are in a Saks in NJ (Saks is usually an Authorized Dealer, and not a leased Boutique space...in which case Cartier is technically not there), its because they actually have a Cartier Boutique in NJ. I know of at least 1 Cartier Boutique in the Short Hills Mall.  In addition VC&A now charges Tax if you ship to a State where there is a Cartier because they are all part of the Richemont Group.


----------



## Carnel

OMG the prices have already increased in Paris! I've just checked the YG Love bracelet, it went from 4960 to 5100 &#8364; with tax...and that's only +2,8%


----------



## stmary

Harper Quinn said:


> Plain love bangle went up to 4400 in the UK- but as I am not sure of the previous price I don't know what % increase that is.



Previous price for plain love was £4050, an increased of £350. Should be around 7-9%?


----------



## Harper Quinn

stmary said:


> Previous price for plain love was £4050, an increased of £350. Should be around 7-9%?


 
Yes nearly 9% increase!


----------



## Vixy

Jetsetmax said:


> I bought my Love bracelet the same year...hard to believe how the prices have skyrocketed.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not becasue they are in a Saks in NJ (Saks is usually an Authorized Dealer, and not a leased Boutique space...in which case Cartier is technically not there), its because they actually have a Cartier Boutique in NJ. I know of at least 1 Cartier Boutique in the Short Hills Mall.  In addition VC&A now charges Tax if you ship to a State where there is a Cartier because they are all part of the Richemont Group.


 
I don't remember the specifics but I remember at one point when buying Chanel and LV at Saks NY and shipped to NJ was tax free.


----------



## laurayuki

Yeah agreed to all the above. I just double checked NJ taxes and actually accessories including jewelry are taxed at 7% and the whole Richmond group thing make sense.. oh well!


----------



## Sparky

I'm confused -- I just looked at the cartier website and it still shows the YG and RG at $5850.  Why would that be?  Are they less expensive online somehow?  Or when you hit purchase maybe it comes up with the new price??


----------



## stmary

I think in US the price increase will be on 29th but UK was on 22nd. I was totally blindsided on this as I thought UK would be on 29th. Oh well...


----------



## Miamilla

Carnel said:


> No, jewellery will increase too...


Does anyone know how much the jewelry will go up? Ive been eyeing a mini love ring for my birthday/mothers day


----------



## Jetsetmax

Vixy said:


> I don't remember the specifics but I remember at one point when buying Chanel and LV at Saks NY and shipped to NJ was tax free.



If there was a Saks in NJ at the time, then they screwed up in your favor.  Stores are supposed to charge sales tax if they have a store in the state that the goods are being shipped to, but it would be at the sales tax rate of the state where you had it shipped.  For example, if you bought a bracelet at Van Cleef & Arpels in Chicago, I believe the tax rate there is 10%.  If you had it shipped to Virginia and if they have a Van Cleef store there (and I think their sales tax is around 5%) they would charge you 5% sales tax of Virginia plus the shipping charge.

Richemont has recently gotten very strict with sales tax, and now if you bought say a VC&A product in one state and had it shipped to a state where there is NOT a VC&A, they will still make you pay the sales tax of the state its being shipped to if there is a Cartier boutique or other company that they own in that state your item is being shipped to.


----------



## Vixy

Jetsetmax said:


> If there was a Saks in NJ at the time, then they screwed up in your favor.  Stores are supposed to charge sales tax if they have a store in the state that the goods are being shipped to, but it would be at the sales tax rate of the state where you had it shipped.  For example, if you bought a bracelet at Van Cleef & Arpels in Chicago, I believe the tax rate there is 10%.  If you had it shipped to Virginia and if they have a Van Cleef store there (and I think their sales tax is around 5%) they would charge you 5% sales tax of Virginia plus the shipping charge.
> 
> Richemont has recently gotten very strict with sales tax, and now if you bought say a VC&A product in one state and had it shipped to a state where there is NOT a VC&A, they will still make you pay the sales tax of the state its being shipped to if there is a Cartier boutique or other company that they own in that state your item is being shipped to.



It wasn't a screw up, I don't remember the details but from my recollection I think it was sent as a gift. Actually I have had purchases sent to me from other Saks and NM from other states sent to me in NY tax free as well.


----------



## Martinibeach

chanel123 said:


> Just got confirm info on price increase from my Cartier sales person. all watches will be 6% increase! I am gonna get my Calibre de Cartier this coming Wednesday to avoid the extra $462 and Ballon Bleu de Cartier $654 extra if I buy it after 4-29-2013 !!!!
> 
> not a happy news



This not about the thread topic but what is the diameter do the Calibre watch you are anticipating? I am in love with it however on my thin wrist it won't look good. Is there a smaller design for ladies? What size are you looking for? TIA

Too bad prices will increase for jewelry again after the hike in February earlier this year.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Maybe a really stupid question, but why do they keep on increasing the prices? Is it because of the current price of gold and other materials or just for marketing purposes?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Vixy said:


> It wasn't a screw up, I don't remember the details but from my recollection I think it was sent as a gift. Actually I have had purchases sent to me from other Saks and NM from other states sent to me in NY tax free as well.


 
Being a gift doesn't exempt an item from sales tax. If you have been able to ship items from say a California Saks to yourself in NY (which also has Saks) and not pay any sales tax, you have been very lucky.

I'll have to bring you with me the next time I go shopping, maybe some of your shipping luck will rub off on me


----------



## Harpertoo

TrinketTattle said:


> Maybe a really stupid question, but why do they keep on increasing the prices? Is it because of the current price of gold and other materials or just for marketing purposes?



IMO the price of gold will effect the secondary market more than primary retail. (Gold is off its highs, but it's not exactly in freefall.) I think they continue to raise the price simply because they can....for jewelry people many of their pieces are classics, but they have certainly caught a trend with other pieces, and they will push the envelope on pricing while demand is high. It also enhances the perception of exclusivity.


----------



## momo721

Is anyone else plotting to make a Cartier purchase this weekend before the increase? It is driving me crazy! I'm spending way too much time thinking about if I should go with the clou or go with the rose gold rainbow love. Went and tried them both on today--I love them both! But don't want to entirely deplete my savings account! Ugh Cartier--I love you and I hate you!


----------



## laurayuki

I totally bite the bullet this week.  Went in thinking i'll get a cuff to double up on my love look but couldn't resist the juste so went with that instead.  I think in the end if you have been wanting something for a while and you know you will eventually get it in the future it's good to do it now before price increase... I already felt like I waited too long for the love and that was almost three years ago... 

After they go above 7k i don't know if I will ever get them anymore... at least not the plain ones..


----------



## sjunky13

I want something before the increase. Maybe a JUC or another love. I also want a necklace.


----------



## Delansify

i purchased the small trinity ring today. i have been lusting over it for a while and decided to take the plunge before the price increase. the sales associate at the atlanta store told me i had purchased it just in time. they will be closed on sunday and the price increase will take effect on monday. everyone was already changing the prices on all of their inventory in the store while i was there.


----------



## Manon07

surferjenny said:


> Wow, it seems like a big increase considering they just had one didn't they?
> 
> I REALLY have to make my purchase before this.
> 
> This makes me sad


or you can go to the carribean to purchase. Aruba, Cancun or Bahamas. the price will increase from $5175 to $5800 on Monday while everywhere else it will be $6000+


----------



## LoveBracelet

I am just coming back from my Cartier store in Paris where I tried a WG Juste Un Clou bracelet. The price is 5850 Euros, and my SA told me that no price increased is planned. I couldn't buy it today but I definitely will before the summer!


----------



## joanneminnie

Seems like they increase every year at the end of April...


----------



## Candice0985

I just beat the increase which goes up 8% on all jewellery in the Canadian stores on Monday. I'll reveal it when I pick it up in a week


----------



## Designpurchaser

Candice0985 said:


> I just beat the increase which goes up 8% on all jewellery in the Canadian stores on Monday. I'll reveal it when I pick it up in a week



Oooooo what did you get  look forward to your reveal Candice. The price went up here last monday  the white gold love bangle is now £4500!!!!!


----------



## blueking07

Has anyone tried purchasing from the Cartier website using a non-US credit card? This is supposedly accepted and I quote from the website's Condition of Sale page

_"Cards issued by banks domiciled outside the United States of America must be international credit card."_

However, after trying several times to input a non-US billing address, this was rejected. The only way to proceed to payment page is to put in a US address.

Anyone has similar experience? Or do you know how to get around this?


----------



## Carnel

blueking07 said:


> Has anyone tried purchasing from the Cartier website using a non-US credit card? This is supposedly accepted and I quote from the website's Condition of Sale page
> 
> _"Cards issued by banks domiciled outside the United States of America must be international credit card."_
> 
> However, after trying several times to input a non-US billing address, this was rejected. The only way to proceed to payment page is to put in a US address.
> 
> Anyone has similar experience? Or do you know how to get around this?



They don't ship internationally, it's stated in their "conditions of sale". It's in article 13.


----------



## Candice0985

Designpurchaser said:


> Oooooo what did you get  look forward to your reveal Candice. The price went up here last monday  the white gold love bangle is now £4500!!!!!



I didn't get a love bangle 

it's crazy the increases!! my budget was 3k I was willing to go over if I found something I loved but surprisingly I went under budget


----------



## blueking07

Carnel said:


> They don't ship internationally, it's stated in their "conditions of sale". It's in article 13.



 I am shipping to a US address. Just paying with an international/non-US credit card. Do u know if this is acceptable? So far the website keeps reject my non-US address and I can't get to the Payment page.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Candice0985 said:


> I didn't get a love bangle
> 
> it's crazy the increases!! my budget was 3k I was willing to go over if I found something I loved but surprisingly I went under budget



 Look forward to seeing it


----------



## Candice0985

Designpurchaser said:


> Look forward to seeing it



are you loving your love?


----------



## Designpurchaser

Candice0985 said:


> are you loving your love?



Yes I really. I might swop wrists though and wear it with my watch


----------



## Candice0985

Designpurchaser said:


> Yes I really. I might swop wrists though and wear it with my watch


I do this too, most of the time I wear it on my dominant hand (left) occasionally i'll put in on my right worn alone


----------



## Carnel

blueking07 said:


> I am shipping to a US address. Just paying with an international/non-US credit card. Do u know if this is acceptable? So far the website keeps reject my non-US address and I can't get to the Payment page.



It's certainly the non-US address that is a problem...but I'm afraid I don't know what can be done except calling their customer service ?


----------



## momo721

I just ordered the rose gold rainbow love! I'm so excited for it to arrive next week!


----------



## einseine

I ordered 7-diamond DLDC bracelet in rose gold last week.


----------



## honeybeez

Hi, anyone knows the price of the juste un clou rose gold in Paris now?


----------



## saligator

I had my eye on a bracelet that went up $1000 in this increase. I can't keep up with Cartier's price increases and decided to forfeit. It's really narrowing down it's client base while raking in the profits.


----------



## mcpro

Prices went up already


----------



## joanneminnie

Cartier SA says everything except the E rings will go up between 8% to 12% .... DH got an eternity band yesterday before the price increase....


----------



## Bethc

The full diamond RG Love is now almost $15k, I'm never going get one at this point!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I ordered 7-diamond DLDC bracelet in rose gold last week.



oooh nice! I was this close to buying the dldc- the rose gold with 1 pink sapphire and 2 diamonds, but decided on something else!

do you have your new bracelet yet? I'd love to see a picture with your amazing bracelet stacks!


----------



## bellapurse

Can someone confirm price for BB ss medium automatic in UK?  The Cartier UK website doesn't show a price.  I used to see the prices there (I live in US) but after the price increase they are not showing.

TIA


----------



## GucciObsessed

Was in Aruba last week before the price increase. The price there was $5150 US for the white gold or rose gold no tax before the increase. The increase I believe happened Thursday and was $5650 no tax. Still a good deal to buy in the Carribean to save on the tax.


----------



## stmary

bellapurse said:


> Can someone confirm price for BB ss medium automatic in UK?  The Cartier UK website doesn't show a price.  I used to see the prices there (I live in US) but after the price increase they are not showing.
> 
> TIA



33 cm is £3900
36 CM IS £4150


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> oooh nice! I was this close to buying the dldc- the rose gold with 1 pink sapphire and 2 diamonds, but decided on something else!
> 
> do you have your new bracelet yet? I'd love to see a picture with your amazing bracelet stacks!


 
Hi Candice!  To tell you the truth, I was close to bying the Tiffany dbty bracelet, but I went to Cartier to try on the DLDC after reading LoVeletter's and your posts!  Thanks!!!!!  I'll go to the boutique tomorrow and REVEAL!!!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Hi Candice!  To tell you the truth, I was close to bying the Tiffany dbty bracelet, but I went to Cartier to try on the DLDC after reading LoVeletter's and your posts!  Thanks!!!!!  I'll go to the boutique tomorrow and REVEAL!!!


Yay!  it's gorgeous I love the Cartier logo on the end of the chain


----------



## bellapurse

stmary said:


> 33 cm is £3900
> 36 CM IS £4150



Thanks!


----------



## beachy10

Only going to buy preowned at this point. I can't keep up with their crazy prices either.


----------



## classyfashion

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I received this info from my SA today. I only have details on a few items that I asked her about (I'm interested in buying). Thought I would share the info, pretty shocking regarding the Love bracelet considering it just increased in January.
> 
> The Tank Solo small on strap increases by 4% ($2,490.00), with the bracelet increases by 6% ( $2,750.00 )
> The love brace in yellow gold and white gold increases by 8% ( $ 6,300.00 YG & $6,850.00 WG ).
> 
> The price increases on April 29.


Oh no, this is not good news!!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

beachy10 said:


> Only going to buy preowned at this point. I can't keep up with their crazy prices either.



It's getting ridiculous--I'm with you.


----------



## Dode99

Cartier website has updated the prices. I'm really pissed cause I'm supposed to wait till next month to get my second Love (YG w 4 diamonds). Now according to the new prices I have to pay 2000+ AED (around 500$+)! I have few items in my wishlist as well, but at this rate I will never get any of them


----------



## Dode99

Dode99 said:


> Cartier website has updated the prices. I'm really pissed cause I'm supposed to wait till next month to get my second Love (YG w 4 diamonds). Now according to the new prices I have to pay 2000+ AED (around 500$+)! I have few items in my wishlist as well, but at this rate I will never get any of them



Oops! I meant 3000+ AED (around  800+$) :\


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

AHHHH! Even the love rings had a price increase!! I thought it was jut going to be the bigger pieces!  so sad...


----------



## QTbebe

This price increase came at such a bad time!! I'm such bad luck, I just bought something this weekend, and didn't even know there was an increase. If only I knew a week earlier.


----------



## Nymf

Ladies, how much is the small trinity ring in euro's?


----------



## dianahuang

i guess cartier always get price increase every year... i remember that the differences of their love ring for 2010 and 2012 about 1 million... so in 2010 i can get the WG and for 2012 i only can get the RG for the price of 2010's WG. Luckily that my wedding on Dec 2012, so i have my wedding rings Cartier love in RG with the price that still not increase yet :giggles:


----------



## mimi789

Hello all, I was trying to save up for a cartier tank solo watch gold small (woman), $4, 500. And I just checked on the site today and I believe that the price has changed/increased I was wondering what was the old price on this? Please, help if you know the old price was...I'm really curious. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jetsetmax

mimi789 said:


> Hello all, I was trying to save up for a cartier tank solo watch gold small (woman), $4, 500. And I just checked on the site today and I believe that the price has changed/increased I was wondering what was the old price on this? Please, help if you know the old price was...I'm really curious. Thank you in advance.


There was a price increase in the US on April 29th on all products.  It took effect in Europe and the UK prior to that date.


----------



## NSB

Does anyone know for sure if there is a price increase on the Love bracelet in Oct. & on what day? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shpahlc

NSB said:


> Does anyone know for sure if there is a price increase on the Love bracelet in Oct. & on what day? Thanks in advance!


I'm wondering this too because I thought I heard rumblings of Oct 1. Pic hope this isn't the case.


----------



## allure244

NSB said:


> Does anyone know for sure if there is a price increase on the Love bracelet in Oct. & on what day? Thanks in advance!



I went to the Cartier store today and the lady mentioned that they were indeed having a price increase in October but couldn't tell me which day unfortunately.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

I was just at a Cartier and asked. The SA said she heard rumors that there is an increase coming on either the 1st or the 15th of October.


----------



## Caz71

Well ill never afford the Love!! Ridiculous


----------



## Junkenpo

I know... makes me wish I had bought a cuff or bracelet way back in '09 when I actually got sized. Cuff was still in the low 3K range.


----------



## evietiger

Just went to Cartier website and found out they took off price inforamtion for all the items while this morning the price was still there. So yes a price increase is coming tomorrow Oct 1st. So glad I got mine a week ago!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

All the prices are still on the cartier.us site. The cartier.com site never has prices listed.


----------



## BarbAga

Glad I got my bday pressy early. They told my DH, there was not a price increase due. I really would of been upset if we had waited.


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG got mine a few weeks ago ... phew!! 

But I had to get #2 preloved. No way could I afford two brand new with tax!


----------



## NSB

surfergirljen said:


> OMG got mine a few weeks ago ... phew!!
> 
> But I had to get #2 preloved. No way could I afford two brand new with tax!


Did you end up getting another yellow gold?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cartier.us says $6350.  What was it before?


----------



## missyb

I don't see price increase on ballon ballou


----------



## mcpro

lanasyogamama said:


> Cartier.us says $6350.  What was it before?



So it means no price increase with the love bracelets! Yay


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So did anything go up in price? Does anyone know?


----------



## BPC

The piece I own, and the one I'm interested in have not gone up on the U.S. site.


----------



## NSB

I called the 800# for Cartier yesterday & the woman I spoke to said she didn't know when the next price increase will be. I wonder if they like to keep it a secret? However, right before the last price increase I called because I wanted to warn my husband before our anniversary & the gentleman I spoke to told me the exact date of the last increase on 4-29.


----------



## allure244

lanasyogamama said:


> Cartier.us says $6350.  What was it before?



That's the same price as before. Phew. Was thinking of pulling the trigger this week on a yellow gold love bracelet. Would have been so disappointed if there was a price increase today!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Does anyone know Cartier price increase timing in Canada?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Not sure about Canada I live in the U.S. Prior to purchasing my Ballon Bleu 36 Auto last month, I called the Cartier in NY and the S.A told me they had a price increase April 2013, he also mentioned that Cartier does a price increase once a year (sometimes every few years) Therefore, it is safe to say Cartier is not planning another price increase for some time. I advise you to call or visit a local Cartier boutique to make sure. Good luck


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi, I'm from australia and the SA said that there's definitely one coming. Usually march or April. Then September an October. HTH.


----------



## NSB

Someone else on the forum said their SA told them another price increase would happen this March or April. Hoping it won't be that soon!


----------



## MorgainePauline

My sa told me that there would be a price increase in March or April 2014 - I am from Germany.


----------



## Carnel

It's usually in March or April.


----------



## sarahlinz4

I thought they just had a price increase in the fall? Ballon Bleu is my dream watch and I hope to buy it before the price increases.


----------



## NSB

sarahlinz4 said:


> I thought they just had a price increase in the fall? Ballon Bleu is my dream watch and I hope to buy it before the price increases.


The last price increase on the love bracelets was April 29, 2013. My husband got me one just before the increase & I have been watching the price because I want a second love before the next increase. I don't know about the watches though- if they increase prices on those at different times or if it's always across the board?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Singapore SA said one is coming in Feb, not sure how true this is though


----------



## sarahlinz4

NSB said:


> The last price increase on the love bracelets was April 29, 2013. My husband got me one just before the increase & I have been watching the price because I want a second love before the next increase. I don't know about the watches though- if they increase prices on those at different times or if it's always across the board?


Thanks NSB! Lucky you to get a love bracelet before they went up.


----------



## anisetta

don't have an idea about the price increase but here is the photo I took 2 days ago at the Cartier store in T3/Heathrow Airport . Hope this works for you as a sample; the airport boutiques are the best to shop expensive items cause the tax refund companies don't charge you the comission and it is safer than processing it from the customs for tax refund cause I've heard that when you buy expensive items and request tax refund, the customs officers inform your local customs about your purchase and they may stop you at the customs declare office at your airport.


----------



## annanas

i spoke to the SA at heathrow T3 today and she said march or april as well


----------



## NYTexan

My SA said this week it will be the end of February.


----------



## NSB

NYTexan said:


> My SA said this week it will be the end of February.


Bummer! I was hoping to have a few more months to save. I guess I better warn my husband


----------



## Frivole88

is the US included in the price increase or just Europe? i remember they just had an increase last fall.


----------



## NYTexan

kristinlorraine said:


> is the US included in the price increase or just Europe? i remember they just had an increase last fall.


Not sure about other countries but in the US end of February. My SA is going to call me to let me know when it is about to happen to see if I want to make a purchase.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the info. do you happen to know how much will be the increase?


NYTexan said:


> Not sure about other countries but in the US end of February. My SA is going to call me to let me know when it is about to happen to see if I want to make a purchase.


----------



## NYTexan

Unfortunately no. I didn't ask but if you call Cartier on 5th Ave they may tell you over the phone. Or just pop into the shop.


----------



## lalaprincessa19

heard from a SA in indonesia that its going to be somewhere around April to June. read this thread that some of you said end of Feb? is the increment between timepiece and jewelry the same timing? or different? any idea, ladies? iam thinking of getting a pair of cartier for my wedding band, but then the increment rumour makes me worry if i should purchase them now


----------



## lalaprincessa19

hi, any info when will Cartier increase the price in 2014? is it going to be an annual or could be twice a year? thank you so much


----------



## Bethc

It's usually in April.


----------



## Switibuster

I just bought yg clou bangle and SA said that price increase is coming soon. Most probably end of this month or early March just dont know the exact date.


----------



## Switibuster

Just bought just bangle today and SA said there will be price increase by March just dont know the exact date. Hope this helps


----------



## lizz66

Does anyone have any more details?  Will it still happen in March or april?


----------



## D5791M

Lisa-SH said:


> Does anyone know Cartier price increase timing in Canada?


My SA in the Saks said next price increase is going to be in April-May from 6 to 16%


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

D5791M said:


> My SA in the Saks said next price increase is going to be in April-May from 6 to 16%


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


>



+1 That's a ridiculous increase! I'm so glad that I have just got my Love ring.


----------



## D5791M

Onebagtoomany said:


> +1 That's a ridiculous increase! I'm so glad that I have just got my Love ring.


In this month in the Saks gonna be promo 12 month no inters,and if anybody plan to buy something its gonna be a good deal.i think in the march 20


----------



## lizz66

D5791M said:


> In this month in the Saks gonna be promo 12 month no inters,and if anybody plan to buy something its gonna be a good deal.i think in the march 20




Does cartier ever qualify at saks for the credit card discount or buy more, get more gift cards??


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

lizz66 said:


> Does cartier ever qualify at saks for the credit card discount or buy more, get more gift cards??


 No, Cartier NEVER qualifies for any promotions.. you can only use your credit points or gift cards for cartier.


----------



## sooyang

i went to cartier a week ago.  SA said she doesn't know the exact date but the increase will happen at the end of March or in Aril in Canada.


----------



## lovelife001

I was in Cartier yesterday in NJ and the SA i spoke to was not very forthcoming but she said all she could tell me is that it will occur in April


----------



## NSB

lovelife001 said:


> I was in Cartier yesterday in NJ and the SA i spoke to was not very forthcoming but she said all she could tell me is that it will occur in April


I wonder if the SA's are told not to tell an exact date? If so, that's really annoying.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Is this an increase across the board or only certain lines (i.e. LOVE) or categories (watches)?  Anyone with news on the UK increase/timing?


----------



## Cocopopz

how much is the love YG in the US and UK?
thanks


----------



## stmary

Heard from my SA that it is confirmed price increase will take effect in April.


----------



## LaBoisson

stmary said:


> Heard from my SA that it is confirmed price increase will take effect in April.



Is this intel for the US?


----------



## dingdong79

Is it hard to bring a watch back from UK to US and not claim it at customs upon arrival?


----------



## lizz66

dingdong79 said:


> Is it hard to bring a watch back from UK to US and not claim it at customs upon arrival?




No just wear it


----------



## lizz66

stmary said:


> Heard from my SA that it is confirmed price increase will take effect in April.




Ugh. Why can't it be in the fall. Before it happens, do you think they will know what items will be increased and the amount?


----------



## stmary

LaBoisson said:


> Is this intel for the US?



It's for uk but i suspect its for international too


----------



## stmary

lizz66 said:


> Ugh. Why can't it be in the fall. Before it happens, do you think they will know what items will be increased and the amount?



I'm afraid I'm unable to tell you which items will be increased nor the amount. My SA only told me about when the price increase will be.


----------



## D5791M

lizz66 said:


> Ugh. Why can't it be in the fall. Before it happens, do you think they will know what items will be increased and the amount?


Most likely they know,my SA told me from 6 to 16%,i think Love collection like ring or bracelet will more expensive cause its sold out better then other items,but i if you have SA cal them,if you need something,on 20 will be promo no interes for 12 month its a good deal,you will pay monthly.I have very good SA in the Saks 5 if you need her phone number let me know.I bought from her few items before price increase.


----------



## shpahlc

My SM said it's at least 10% on all items across the board. I am not certain if this means the Loves will be going up more than 10%. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Does anyone know the exact date?  Please please if you know and it's a secret, PM me!  I won't tell anyone, I promise!  I have an item on my radar but won't have all the funds until about 4/10.  Wondering if I need to get crafty...  Lol!  TIA!


----------



## NSB

lilmountaingirl said:


> Does anyone know the exact date?  Please please if you know and it's a secret, PM me!  I won't tell anyone, I promise!  I have an item on my radar but won't have all the funds until about 4/10.  Wondering if I need to get crafty...  Lol!  TIA!


Me too!!! I was in the Cartier in Atlanta today & the SA said all he knew was that the next increase would be this spring. He said that  stores usually know about 2 weeks in advance. I asked him if he would let me know as soon as he hears. I really hope he does!!!!


----------



## adjovi33

Hi,

In Europe, Luxembourg, they will inrease the 1. April.
I think buying the JUC, rose gold. But I'm hesitating. 
Should I or not ?

greatings


----------



## lizz66

adjovi33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> In Europe, Luxembourg, they will inrease the 1. April.
> 
> I think buying the JUC, rose gold. But I'm hesitating.
> 
> Should I or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> greatings




Hmmm I wonder if this is official or not.  I asked my SA and she wasn't aware but said she would call before it happened


----------



## darkangel07760

Ugh. I cant buy it until next year. I hate price increases! How often do they happen, just once a year, right?


----------



## shpahlc

darkangel07760 said:


> Ugh. I cant buy it until next year. I hate price increases! How often do they happen, just once a year, right?




They typically happen twice a year for their bigger ticket items (such as the love bracelet) and once a year for other items.


----------



## darkangel07760

shpahlc said:


> They typically happen twice a year for their bigger ticket items (such as the love bracelet) and once a year for other items.



Awww dang. Once a year is plenty!!!


----------



## amanda.elaine

Hi all! The upcoming price increase made me anxious so I went ahead and purchased the love wedding band and love ring both in YG to stack  I absolutely adore them! I also asked when the price increase would happen and she said the second week in April...not an exact date but sometime then. She said it would be about 5-10% of an increase, so the JUC she said should go up to $7,500 about. Another price increase shouldnt happen for another 6 months!  Hope this helps!xxx


----------



## JOJA

My SA just emailed me ~ price increase is May 1 (for USA).  She didn't say how much.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

JOJA said:


> My SA just emailed me ~ price increase is May 1 (for USA).  She didn't say how much.



This is great news!  Thank you!


----------



## Eleonorah

amanda.elaine said:


> Hi all! The upcoming price increase made me anxious so I went ahead and purchased the love wedding band and love ring both in YG to stack  I absolutely adore them! I also asked when the price increase would happen and she said the second week in April...not an exact date but sometime then. She said it would be about 5-10% of an increase, so the JUC she said should go up to $7,500 about. Another price increase shouldnt happen for another 6 months!  Hope this helps!xxx


 OMG this is crazy , I want to have the YG cuff with 1 diamond and I went 4 times this month and there is no cuffs in the boutiques, they keep saying they will get a new shipment on April. I hope I can buy it before the increase.


----------



## Eleonorah

JOJA said:


> My SA just emailed me ~ price increase is May 1 (for USA).  She didn't say how much.


I hope it will be a worldwide not only on US, I am afraid it will increase on April in my country


----------



## lizz66

Any other confirmations for May 1st?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ Thank you for the notification!!


----------



## CartierLVer

Eleonorah said:


> OMG this is crazy , I want to have the YG cuff with 1 diamond and I went 4 times this month and there is no cuffs in the boutiques, they keep saying they will get a new shipment on April. I hope I can buy it before the increase.



If Im not mistaken Cartier can take down payment for jewlery, but try and double check with SA first! Sorry if they don't but I heard my SA's stating that clients were putting down payments just before Christmas. GL


----------



## meerkat

I went to cartier Singapore yesterday to get the bracelet in YG. Luckily there was my size if not, the SA said that if I ordered my size, I had to pay new price, which is sgd $86xx. She mentioned the price increase would be 20+ April.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

808AsianGuy said:


> If Im not mistaken Cartier can take down payment for jewlery, but try and double check with SA first! Sorry if they don't but I heard my SA's stating that clients were putting down payments just before Christmas. GL



I thought if you paid before the price increase, whether they had it in stock or not then you would get the pre-incease pricing. Is this not true?


----------



## adjovi33

Hi,

I pre-ordered the juste un clou rose gold with diamonds.
My size was not there. They had the size 18 but I brefere 19.
The prize is 9.250 euros.
I will get it in 3-6 weeks they told me. They will confirm me everything
the next days and I will get a confirmation letter at home.

Here they say that the increase will be 3 - 5 %.


----------



## Cocopopz

lilmountaingirl said:


> Does anyone know the exact date?  Please please if you know and it's a secret, PM me!  I won't tell anyone, I promise!  I have an item on my radar but won't have all the funds until about 4/10.  Wondering if I need to get crafty...  Lol!  TIA!



I was told mid April and price is going up $500.


----------



## smartsoh

Price increase will happen in Singapore on 20 April


----------



## lilmountaingirl

It still seems like dates are all over the map... ugh.


----------



## lizz66

I just called cartier in Orlando and asked if she knew the date as I heard it would be April 21 in the us and she responded that she had heard it was May 1st and also thought that watches would not increase.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lizz66 said:


> I just called cartier in Orlando and asked if she knew the date as I heard it would be April 21 in the us and she responded that she had heard it was May 1st and also thought that watches would not increase.



Nice!  Two confirmed May 1sts.  I'm going with that.  Thank you!


----------



## spoiledwify

Can you guys tell me what is  the retail price for the yg love bracelet?


----------



## Lisa-SH

People were telling me Canada's price increase is March 31st, is that true or b##$%?


----------



## Chanelconvert

It is April 21 in Australa. YG love cuff is $5150 going up to $5500. Plain JUC bracelet is $7900 going up to $8450. Price increase is 8-10%.


----------



## LDDChanel

Lisa-SH said:


> People were telling me Canada's price increase is March 31st, is that true or b##$%?


I don't think that's true. My SA on Bloor Street promised to call me in advance once they know the exact date... it would be in line with the US


----------



## NYTexan

My SA originally told me late Feb and nothing happened. I think they don't know for sure until just before it is announced. She did say she would call me before though as she knows there is a ring I am interested in.


----------



## oh_BOY

Any more updates on price increase in US?


----------



## VuittonsLover

They had an increase last April too.  They need to stop with the increases every single year.  I orginally paid $3600 for my love.  ITs like double that in just a few years.


----------



## lanasyogamama

VuittonsLover said:


> They had an increase last April too.  They need to stop with the increases every single year.  I orginally paid $3600 for my love.  ITs like double that in just a few years.



You made me curious about mine.  I paid $3400 in 2010 in the Caribbean.


----------



## VuittonsLover

lanasyogamama said:


> You made me curious about mine.  I paid $3400 in 2010 in the Caribbean.



I may have paid less.  Now I am curious.  haha!  I got mine in 2009.  I also got the half diamond one.  Which has 6 diamonds  (they now only do 4)  and I paid $4500 for it.  its over 10k now for the 4 diamond.

The increases are crazy.


----------



## vfckep

My SA in Singapore confirms the price increase will be from April 21st. WG full bracelet w/o stones will be going from S$8.6k to S$9.2k. Working on getting my size ordered. Won't be affected by the increase if I pay now. FYI.


----------



## FL043

Does anyone know how much the price for cartier love cuff in singapore after the price increase?? TIA


----------



## vfckep

FL043 said:


> Does anyone know how much the price for cartier love cuff in singapore after the price increase?? TIA




If I remember correctly, the WG Cuff is increasing from S$6150 to S$6600. Didn't ask about the PG or YG. 


Jeff.


----------



## stmary

Went to cartier to get ballon blue  today and the sa told me price increase will be at the end of april and love  collection will increase around £400 to 600  more and same goes for watches


----------



## lizz66

stmary said:


> Went to cartier to get ballon blue  today and the sa told me price increase will be at the end of april and love  collection will increase around £400 to 600  more and same goes for watches




Oh wow.  Looks like I will be buying my love sight unseen.  Was really hoping to buy it in person but don't think I will be making a trip to a city with cartier this month.


----------



## kobe939

VuittonsLover said:


> I may have paid less.  Now I am curious.  haha!  I got mine in 2009.  I also got the half diamond one.  Which has 6 diamonds  (they now only do 4)  and I paid $4500 for it.  its over 10k now for the 4 diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> The increases are crazy.




Wow, that's crazy!! Good that you bought yours already. I just bought mine yesterday, just the plain RG, costs $6450 before tax. Crazy price increase!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

kobe939 said:


> Wow, that's crazy!! Good that you bought yours already. I just bought mine yesterday, just the plain RG, costs $6450 before tax. Crazy price increase!!!



It's so crazy that to be able to buy the plain bangle it's te same price as the diamond one just a couple of years back. Makes me SO frustrated!


----------



## stmary

lizz66 said:


> Oh wow.  Looks like I will be buying my love sight unseen.  Was really hoping to buy it in person but don't think I will be making a trip to a city with cartier this month.



Yes it is best to get it before price increase.


----------



## FL043

Any news about the price increase? Is it still may 1st in the US?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> Any news about the price increase? Is it still may 1st in the US?


Hey Flo,

It will be on April 21 (8-10% increase).


----------



## blumster

Does anyone know if the prices of watches will increase with this increase?  Thanks in advance


----------



## tinasunshiinek

blumster said:


> Does anyone know if the prices of watches will increase with this increase?  Thanks in advance


To say what will increase and what won't is something that we do not know, and no SA reveals.  I do know that the LOVE collection will increase for sure.  I am certain that specific watches will also increase as well.  These twice a year increases are out of control.  I see these as investment pieces, because after just a few years, they double in value.


----------



## Cocopopz

I was told it be a 11% increase in mid April


----------



## Peonies813

I was at the Beverly Hills boutique and the SA said 8-10% increase in mid April. She said most likely around 4/15-4/21.


----------



## FL043

Peonies813 said:


> I was at the Beverly Hills boutique and the SA said 8-10% increase in mid April. She said most likely around 4/15-4/21.



Hi, 
Do you happen to know whether they have the stock for love bracelet in beverly hills boutique?? 
TIA


----------



## JOJA

Out of curiosity is everyone getting price increase information from your SA's that you have a relationship with / purchase(d) from?  

I'm asking because my SA (who I always purchase from) told me May 1.  I already purchased my cuff so she had no reason to really tell me other than letting me know just to let me know.  So weird that people are getting different dates / amounts.


----------



## spoiledwify

I called yesterday they said it's the 21th


----------



## Peonies813

FL043 said:


> Hi,
> Do you happen to know whether they have the stock for love bracelet in beverly hills boutique??
> TIA


I don't know about bracelets but for the cuffs they had size 17 and 18 in yg.


----------



## gatorpooh

The SA in Orlando told me May 1.


----------



## smalls

I heard 4/21.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

It is April 21 100% sure.  I was told this information for a personal reason, but it will definitely take place on that date.


----------



## JOJA

tinasunshiinek said:


> It is April 21 100% sure.  I was told this information for a personal reason, but it will definitely take place on that date.




Where are you located?   It's so weird everyone is hearing different dates.  I have a very good relationship with my SA so I trust her when she says May 1.  I'd be very upset if I find out she lied for no reason at all.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

JOJA said:


> Where are you located?   It's so weird everyone is hearing different dates.  I have a very good relationship with my SA so I trust her when she says May 1.  I'd be very upset if I find out she lied for no reason at all.


I live in California.  Where do you live?


----------



## JOJA

tinasunshiinek said:


> i live in california.  Where do you live?





pa.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

JOJA said:


> pa.


Maybe it's different there?? I know in CA it's 4/21.


----------



## sjunky13

I heard May 1st, east coast.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

sjunky13 said:


> I heard May 1st, east coast.


I'm thinking West Coast will be 1 week before the East Coast.


----------



## smalls

I heard 4/21 today from the east coast.


----------



## Zookzik

I picked up my bracelet today but my SA didn't say anything. Hmmm....


----------



## vfckep

SA in Singapore says April 21st...


----------



## mcpro

picked up ring and bracelet  (engraved) SA said April 21


----------



## lizz66

My SA said she just got an email from corporate but it didn't give an exact date but she thought that it might happen sooner than the 21st. Who knows though.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

As far as CA goes, it is definitely taking place on the 21st, guaranteed.


----------



## HotRedBag

I love Cartier jewelry!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## NSB

tinasunshiinek said:


> As far as CA goes, it is definitely taking place on the 21st, guaranteed.


Surely, the it's 4-21 for the entire US. Can't imagine that only the west coast would go up on that day. I live in TN. I've saved enough for a second love. I'm telling my husband that the increase is 4-21. Maybe he will give it to me for mothers' day- 1st love to represent my husband & 2nd live to represent my son


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't imagine it wouldn't be consistent nationwide.  How would they handle internet sales?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NSB said:


> Surely, the it's 4-21 for the entire US. Can't imagine that only the west coast would go up on that day. I live in TN. I've saved enough for a second love. I'm telling my husband that the increase is 4-21. Maybe he will give it to me for mothers' day- 1st love to represent my husband & 2nd live to represent my son


The reason I say that, is because people from the East Coast claim it will be 5/1.  I know for a fact it's 4/21, and I am in CA; so I am not sure if it is consistent everywhere.  Either way, it is 4/21.


----------



## LDDChanel

It's so weird but my SA told me today that the increase is happening in Toronto on April 18th... I was in the store yesterday and he said he didn't have word yet on the exact day but sent me an email today saying it would be the 18th.


----------



## Jujuma

OMG these prices are nutty. I was robbed, a couple pieces of jewelry were taken and I just settled with the insurance company for 4,500 so I thought I'd check into the LOVE, always been kinda interested. Half of me says do it now cuz these prices are just going up and the other half says forget about it. I lost two pieces I wore a lot and make a gap in my jewelry wardrobe. One piece I could get for my birthday and still probably get the bracelet, but I don't know. Plus I stopped in the nearest boutique and you can't even touch the bracelet. If you are going to purchase can't they be a little nicer? I even dressed the part for them. So dumb, you have to dress a certain way to get waited on. Makes me want it less. Ugh. Decisions. I see a lot around where I love and I do like how they look. What to do??


----------



## smalls

Jujuma said:


> OMG these prices are nutty. I was robbed, a couple pieces of jewelry were taken and I just settled with the insurance company for 4,500 so I thought I'd check into the LOVE, always been kinda interested. Half of me says do it now cuz these prices are just going up and the other half says forget about it. I lost two pieces I wore a lot and make a gap in my jewelry wardrobe. One piece I could get for my birthday and still probably get the bracelet, but I don't know. Plus I stopped in the nearest boutique and you can't even touch the bracelet. If you are going to purchase can't they be a little nicer? I even dressed the part for them. So dumb, you have to dress a certain way to get waited on. Makes me want it less. Ugh. Decisions. I see a lot around where I love and I do like how they look. What to do??



Sorry to hear about a couple of your staple pieces being stolen and your not being able to see/try the jewelry when you went in.  I went on a weekend and had to wait about 20 minutes before I was helped.  I waited about 10 minutes before anyone even addressed me but they were very busy at the time and there was a short line of people waiting for assistance.  I was about to give up and say forget it I will look at other brands but then they got around to me and the sa that helped seemed super nice and let me try on the bracelets I was looking at.  Can you call ahead and say you want to come in and try some love bracelets on and get the sa's name on the phone so when you go in you know a name to ask for?


----------



## cbk021726

Australia prices will increase too on the 21 April by 10% told by the SA ..went to the boutique this morning to purchase my first Love ring &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## stmary

Heard from my SA it's going to be 21st as well.


----------



## palo

Hi ladies- does anyone know if there is a cartier boutique at Saks Beverly Hills? TIA!


----------



## Zookzik

My SA confirmed that Chicago starts on April 21! Oh nooooo


----------



## Peonies813

palo said:


> Hi ladies- does anyone know if there is a cartier boutique at Saks Beverly Hills? TIA!


There is no Cartier boutique inside BH Saks. They sell Cartier watches but all other Cartier items can be ordered through the Saks Cartier boutique in Florida and New York.


----------



## Lisa-SH

When is the exact date for Canada's price increase?


----------



## Jujuma

smalls said:


> Sorry to hear about a couple of your staple pieces being stolen and your not being able to see/try the jewelry when you went in.  I went on a weekend and had to wait about 20 minutes before I was helped.  I waited about 10 minutes before anyone even addressed me but they were very busy at the time and there was a short line of people waiting for assistance.  I was about to give up and say forget it I will look at other brands but then they got around to me and the sa that helped seemed super nice and let me try on the bracelets I was looking at.  Can you call ahead and say you want to come in and try some love bracelets on and get the sa's name on the phone so when you go in you know a name to ask for?




That's a great idea, thanks!


----------



## stay_chic

Do they let you try on the love bracelet since they have to screw it on?


----------



## CKT

stay_chic said:


> Do they let you try on the love bracelet since they have to screw it on?


 

Different Cartier boutiques seemed to have different policies, so far the boutiques I have visited have allowed me to try on the bracelets, screwed on. Maybe you could give them  a call before you head there just to be sure?


----------



## CKT

Jujuma said:


> OMG these prices are nutty. I was robbed, a couple pieces of jewelry were taken and I just settled with the insurance company for 4,500 so I thought I'd check into the LOVE, always been kinda interested. Half of me says do it now cuz these prices are just going up and the other half says forget about it. I lost two pieces I wore a lot and make a gap in my jewelry wardrobe. One piece I could get for my birthday and still probably get the bracelet, but I don't know. Plus I stopped in the nearest boutique and you can't even touch the bracelet. If you are going to purchase can't they be a little nicer? I even dressed the part for them. So dumb, you have to dress a certain way to get waited on. Makes me want it less. Ugh. Decisions. I see a lot around where I love and I do like how they look. What to do??


 
Sorry to hear about you getting robbed, that must be horrible  

Will you be able to visit another boutique? I wouldnt buy from them if I am not allowed to touch the bracelet or have to dress in a certain way to impress the SA.. but not all Cartier boutiques are like this.. SO and I visit our boutique in shorts or slippers sometimes since we live close by


----------



## prplhrt21

Peonies813 said:


> There is no Cartier boutique inside BH Saks. They sell Cartier watches but all other Cartier items can be ordered through the Saks Cartier boutique in Florida and New York.


Oh do you know where in Florida? I will be visiting in May..thank you in advance for your help...


----------



## pearlgrass

My Saks SA just informed that there is a price increase on all Cartier items scheduled for April 21st. Because Easter Sunday is the 20th, the last day to purchase at current prices is the 19th.

Still debating Cartier or Rolex


----------



## stay_chic

CKT said:


> Different Cartier boutiques seemed to have different policies, so far the boutiques I have visited have allowed me to try on the bracelets, screwed on. Maybe you could give them  a call before you head there just to be sure?



Thank you for the help, CKT!


----------



## VuittonsLover

any updates??  Is today the last day for the current price??


----------



## Nymf

21/4 is also the date for the price increase in Europe; Zurich, Brussels.


----------



## NSB

VuittonsLover said:


> any updates??  Is today the last day for the current price??


Yes


----------



## VuittonsLover

Now, I wish I went yesterday.  Tomorrow will be more expensive.  Grrr!


----------



## NSB

VuittonsLover said:


> Now, I wish I went yesterday.  Tomorrow will be more expensive.  Grrr!


Can you order online today to get the pre-increase price?


----------



## Caz71

Its the 21st today. Love has gone up 500 in aust! So yg is now 7800! Blimey!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

NSB said:


> Can you order online today to get the pre-increase price?



I really wish tomorrow was the last day.  I wanted to be able to try the ring on.


----------



## lynne_ross

SA in Toronto said tomorrow is the price increase and approx. 10% across the board.


----------



## jaztee

The Australian website has all the price increases in place. The two tone BB 33mm I was looking at has gone up to $10,400, from $9,500, yet the midsize SS Tank Francaise only went up by $100.


----------



## stmary

ok just checked UK website. Love bracelet only increased about £50 and tank watch increased about £10. Phew!!! I guess we can all handle this type of price  increase. I'm actually baffled  because my SA said it's going to go up about 10%, I guess she was pushing for me to buy something that day..hmm....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I was in the store pre-increase and saw the increase was only 4%. So it was weird that so many SAs were saying 10% or more. This increase is manageable, although I wish it wouldn't increase at all.


----------



## NYTexan

The Cartier increases were not that bad but the VCA increases were much higher. Their parent company Richemont is the same.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NYTexan said:


> The Cartier increases were not that bad but the VCA increases were much higher. Their parent company Richemont is the same.



I wonder if it has something to do with demand. Maybe VCA outsells Cartier. It would be interesting to see those numbers.


----------



## Dilostyle

Does anyone know the new prices of the plain love ring YG and WG? Thanks


----------



## driftersgarden

did tank francaise not increase in price in th us??


----------



## pigleto972001

The tank Louis went up 400 and santos 100 went up 250 I think ...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I wonder if the Tank Solo went up?


----------



## CartierLVer

does anyone know how much JUC WG went up by? It looks like it stayed the same. TIA


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

808AsianGuy said:


> does anyone know how much JUC WG went up by? It looks like it stayed the same. TIA



It was $6850.00 and is now $7200.00


----------



## CartierLVer

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It was $6850.00 and is now $7200.00



ugh! wow $350 increase! I wonder what the price will be next year by my bday?!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

808AsianGuy said:


> ugh! wow $350 increase! I wonder what the price will be next year by my bday?!



I know. It is crazy!


----------



## Caz71

this is strange. when i look at the rings/bracelets on the site. it gives me one price then when i click, gives me a cheaper price! 

I am thinking of getting the ring, the thinner one. Does anyone have one. I dont like the thicker, bulkier one. this one. Will be quicker, easier for me to save then the bracelet!



http://www.au.cartier.com/collectio...ns/love/love-rings/b4085000-love-wedding-band


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> this is strange. when i look at the rings/bracelets on the site. it gives me one price then when i click, gives me a cheaper price!
> 
> I am thinking of getting the ring, the thinner one. Does anyone have one. I dont like the thicker, bulkier one. this one. Will be quicker, easier for me to save then the bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.au.cartier.com/collectio...ns/love/love-rings/b4085000-love-wedding-band



I have the thin ring in yellow and pink. I wanted the thin because I wear them stacked. I love them.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Here is a pic...


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have the thin ring in yellow and pink. I wanted the thin because I wear them stacked. I love them.



omg thanks. im in love. is it really thin, wearable. im going to coax hubby. it is not that expensive say as the bangle.


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here is a pic...



Can i ask what size is yr ring finger. it is french sizing yeah? I always thought was about a 5 in the wedding finger. I have baby hands.


----------



## Zookzik

My Pink Gold stacked & Trinity Bracelet  I got them before April 21'


----------



## Caz71

Zookzik said:


> My Pink Gold stacked & Trinity Bracelet  I got them before April 21'
> View attachment 2589734



Looks great with the rings!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Can i ask what size is yr ring finger. it is french sizing yeah? I always thought was about a 5 in the wedding finger. I have baby hands.



My rings are both a US size 4, that is a 47 in Cartier sizing.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Zookzik said:


> My Pink Gold stacked & Trinity Bracelet  I got them before April 21'
> View attachment 2589734



I love how you wear them on this finger.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> omg thanks. im in love. is it really thin, wearable. im going to coax hubby. it is not that expensive say as the bangle.



Here is a better pic..the one yesterday was dark. I just realize the pink doesn't 't look so pink anymore.


----------



## dialv

Looks great Nikki. Love your nails too. I always neglect mine and than sometimes I look down and think Yikes it looks like I've been chopping wood for a week straight lol.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dialv said:


> Looks great Nikki. Love your nails too. I always neglect mine and than sometimes I look down and think Yikes it looks like I've been chopping wood for a week straight lol.



Thanks!   I am sure your nails look lovely.


----------



## JOJA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here is a better pic..the one yesterday was dark. I just realize the pink doesn't 't look so pink anymore.




This makes me want this ring again!  When I tried it on in the store I didn't love it on me but I had only tried on one ~ I should have tried on 2 at a time!!  

My husband is going to disown me


----------



## LVoeletters

The ballon bleus stayed the same (at least in SS according to authorized dealers but they get the price increases earlier than Cartier!)


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My rings are both a US size 4, that is a 47 in Cartier sizing.



Ok thanks. Here we go by letters. Off to google a ring translation chart!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Caz71 said:


> Ok thanks. Here we go by letters. Off to google a ring translation chart!



If you go to cartier in Melbourne, you would have o o by European sizing. ie. 47, 48, 49 etc.


----------



## smalls

I bought my size 47 band right before the price increase but I am realizing my fingers are probably too short to be able to stack another.  I probably should have bought a size 48 if I was going to stack it.  Here it is with a tiny red/cognac diamond band which is thin enough that I can stack it.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I bought my size 47 band right before the price increase but I am realizing my fingers are probably too short to be able to stack another.  I probably should have bought a size 48 if I was going to stack it.  Here it is with a tiny red/cognac diamond band which is thin enough that I can stack it.



Here is another pic.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JOJA said:


> This makes me want this ring again!  When I tried it on in the store I didn't love it on me but I had only tried on one ~ I should have tried on 2 at a time!!
> 
> My husband is going to disown me



Yours and mine both, I want the white to complete the stack.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> I bought my size 47 band right before the price increase but I am realizing my fingers are probably too short to be able to stack another.  I probably should have bought a size 48 if I was going to stack it.  Here it is with a tiny red/cognac diamond band which is thin enough that I can stack it.



That looks beautiful stacked like that!!!


----------



## lizz66

LVoeletters said:


> The ballon bleus stayed the same (at least in SS according to authorized dealers but they get the price increases earlier than Cartier!)



On the US Cartier site, the SS 36MM Automatic went up $350.  Not sure which watch you are looking at


----------



## Caz71

smalls said:


> I bought my size 47 band right before the price increase but I am realizing my fingers are probably too short to be able to stack another.  I probably should have bought a size 48 if I was going to stack it.  Here it is with a tiny red/cognac diamond band which is thin enough that I can stack it.



Its lovely. Me too. I also find it bothering when I stack. Uncomfy!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That looks beautiful stacked like that!!!





Caz71 said:


> Its lovely. Me too. I also find it bothering when I stack. Uncomfy!



Thanks so much Nikki and Caz!


----------



## Caz71

smalls said:


> Thanks so much Nikki and Caz!



U gals are so enabling! My hubby is going crazy!


----------



## bb10lue

I got my yellow gold JUC ring the Saturday before the increase, sooo happy with it.


----------



## AnnaKian

bb10lue said:


> I got my yellow gold JUC ring the Saturday before the increase, sooo happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591214



Oh wow, how pretty *bb10lue!!!

May I ask you, is it comfortable to wear the 3 bracelets 24/7 ?
I was told to get JUC size 16 to pair with Love size 17 to have same fitting. But won't the JUC 16 fit smaller than Love 17 because of the round nailhead? TIA!

Oh and I LOVE your gorgeous red Céline box bag! ( and the ring ofcourse) *


----------



## bb10lue

AnnaKian said:


> Oh wow, how pretty *bb10lue!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you, is it comfortable to wear the 3 bracelets 24/7 ?
> 
> I was told to get JUC size 16 to pair with Love size 17 to have same fitting. But won't the JUC 16 fit smaller than Love 17 because of the round nailhead? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I LOVE your gorgeous red Céline box bag! ( and the ring ofcourse) *


*


It's quite comfty for me to wear them together, 3 of them have been on my wrist since May last year and the two loves been on my wrist for years. My juc is size 15 and the loves are 16. They fit perfectly. The juc sometimes feels more comfty than the Love bracelet!*


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> I got my yellow gold JUC ring the Saturday before the increase, sooo happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591214




Hi bb10lue!!!  Congrats!  Your caltier collection is really great!  You wear LoveXJUC so well!


----------



## bb10lue

einseine said:


> Hi bb10lue!!!  Congrats!  Your caltier collection is really great!  You wear LoveXJUC so well!




Thanks hun


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Oh wow, how pretty *bb10lue!!!
> 
> May I ask you, is it comfortable to wear the 3 bracelets 24/7 ?
> I was told to get JUC size 16 to pair with Love size 17 to have same fitting. But won't the JUC 16 fit smaller than Love 17 because of the round nailhead? TIA!
> 
> Oh and I LOVE your gorgeous red Céline box bag! ( and the ring ofcourse) *


*


Hi AnnaKian!  I am thinking of purchasing JUC bracelet, too!  I tried on both 16&17.  I'll get the size 17 because I want wear it on both hands (my right arm is bigger).  My Love is size 17.


Plain PG or PG with diamond... I cannot decide!!!*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bb10lue said:


> I got my yellow gold JUC ring the Saturday before the increase, sooo happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591214



Nice. The JUC is on my wish list. I will be so happy when I get it.


----------



## LVoeletters

lizz66 said:


> On the US Cartier site, the SS 36MM Automatic went up $350.  Not sure which watch you are looking at



The smallest one that I think was 4700, that's very strange, but that's what it said on the authorized dealer's list


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Nice. The JUC is on my wish list. I will be so happy when I get it.



The ring, not the bracelet.


----------



## sailorstripes

So sad to hear about these price increases! I just read through the thread but am still unclear: Is the east coast having a price increase that doesn't begin until May 1? That seems so strange since the prices are already higher online.

Thanks for any insight or information. I had been saving for a Tank Solo for a special birthday that's not until August!


----------



## CartierLVer

sailorstripes said:


> So sad to hear about these price increases! I just read through the thread but am still unclear: Is the east coast having a price increase that doesn't begin until May 1? That seems so strange since the prices are already higher online.
> 
> Thanks for any insight or information. I had been saving for a Tank Solo for a special birthday that's not until August!




Yea, I totally hear you on the price increases! Not one a year but sometimes two or three!!! 

Price increase went up for all Cartier boutiques and online on April 21! Idk bout international!


----------



## Caz71

bb10lue said:


> I got my yellow gold JUC ring the Saturday before the increase, sooo happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591214



Wow. Great look. Did u go to Melb boutique. I havent been  . Are the SA actually French??


----------



## bb10lue

Caz71 said:


> Wow. Great look. Did u go to Melb boutique. I havent been  . Are the SA actually French??




I went to the Melbourne boutique didn't seen any french SA though. I think unless you go to France, small chance that you'll actually get served by a French sales.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Hi all! I just picked up my new trinity ring!!!!! I'm so excited and I love it so so much!
But just wanted to let anyone who is interested know that here in hawaii, the love bracelet increased about $250 and the trinity also increased to $840. It wasn't a huge jump, but it was still a jump which sucks.


----------



## smalls

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi all! I just picked up my new trinity ring!!!!! I'm so excited and I love it so so much!
> But just wanted to let anyone who is interested know that here in hawaii, the love bracelet increased about $250 and the trinity also increased to $840. It wasn't a huge jump, but it was still a jump which sucks.



Congrats on your new ring!  Wow are prices in Hawaii less than the mainland?   How much is the yellow gold love bracelet and cuff in Hawaii?   It looks like the least expensive trinity ring I see on the website is $1200 here.  The bracelet went up by $250 and the cuff by $200 in the yellow gold here.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

These price increases are insane! I purchased a BB in February last year and it's now $1500 more! I told my BF about the increase and he asked "why?" Good question 



bb10lue said:


> I went to the Melbourne boutique didn't seen any french SA though. I think unless you go to France, small chance that you'll actually get served by a French sales.



I had the reverse happen - I was served by an Australian SA in the Paris (Champs Elysee) boutique!


----------



## Chanelconvert

bb10lue said:


> I went to the Melbourne boutique didn't seen any french SA though. I think unless you go to France, small chance that you'll actually get served by a French sales.



I usually go there. My SA is Steph, she's so lovely.


----------



## pree

AddictedtoLVoe, what size Trinity ring did you get? I thinking of getting either the Classic size or 1 size smaller


----------



## sailorstripes

808AsianGuy said:


> Yea, I totally hear you on the price increases! Not one a year but sometimes two or three!!!
> 
> Price increase went up for all Cartier boutiques and online on April 21! Idk bout international!


Thanks for the info. Twice a year increases? This is awful! I think I will go get the Trinity ring I've always wanted soon then, since I'm going to have to keep saving for the Tank watch...


----------



## sailorstripes

pree said:


> AddictedtoLVoe, what size Trinity ring did you get? I thinking of getting either the Classic size or 1 size smaller


Yeah, let us know what size Trinity you selected. I was thinking of getting the smallest one since I want to stack it with my regular wedding band and a thin diamond/sapphire eternity band. 

Did you buy yours to stack with other rings?


----------



## CartierLVer

sailorstripes said:


> Thanks for the info. Twice a year increases? This is awful! I think I will go get the Trinity ring I've always wanted soon then, since I'm going to have to keep saving for the Tank watch...



Price increases are SHOCKING but are not new in the retail business, especially name brands D/T increase in demands and supplies!

Well if you really want to purchase all those items you may open the Cartier "red" card! It is like a credit card but with no interest for either 6 months or 12 months, depending on the purchase price! But remember it is a credit card with HIGH interest if not paid within the time limits and ONLY for Cartier. The good thing is that once you have paid off your payments for particular items you can purchase again interest free depending on the purchase price, which makes this card a "VICE" :devil:!!! LOL. GL with your purchases!


----------



## Caz71

We dont have red card here in oz. But customer service did say can put a deposit and in two -three months pay rest off. Abit like a layby.


----------



## Caz71

Chanelconvert said:


> I usually go there. My SA is Steph, she's so lovely.



Plan to save and purchase the thin love ring. I will look out for her. I bet the SA have nice love bangles on!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Hi AnnaKian!  I am thinking of purchasing JUC bracelet, too!  I tried on both 16&17.  I'll get the size 17 because I want wear it on both hands (my right arm is bigger).  My Love is size 17.
> 
> 
> Plain PG or PG with diamond... I cannot decide!!!


Hi *Einseine*; Thanks for chiming in! 

Lately the JUC has been growing on me, but I'm debating whether I should go for WG to match my WG diamond Love 17, or RG to match my RG diamond Love 18....
Having the same dilemma as you : JUC plain or diamonds?

Are you planning on wearing the RG JUC with your WG diamond Love or your RG VCA Perlee? You have a beautiful collection of jewelry. Can't wait to see how you will pair your JUC! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Hi *Einseine*; Thanks for chiming in!
> 
> Lately the JUC has been growing on me, but I'm debating whether I should go for WG to match my WG diamond Love 17, or RG to match my RG diamond Love 18....
> Having the same dilemma as you : JUC plain or diamonds?
> 
> Are you planning on wearing the RG JUC with your WG diamond Love or your RG VCA Perlee? You have a beautiful collection of jewelry. Can't wait to see how you will pair your JUC! Good luck with your decision!



The JUC started growing on me back in February.  Quite recently.  I tried on the PG with diamond in February.  The only available size was 18, which was too big for me.  So, I was not impressed wity it very much.  I wish they had had the size 17 in February!!!  They were much cheaper... sigh...


Anyway I am happy I can talk to you about this  because I am really torn!  PLain or diamonds, I'll decide after trying on the plain.  I tried on the diamonds and LOVE IT!!!  (If I decide on the diamonds, I cannot get the vintage alhambra pendant in WG diamond at the same time.)  I am planning to wear it with RG VCA Perlee and my new tiffany 23 stone dbty bracelet.  Good luck with your decision, too!


----------



## sailorstripes

808AsianGuy said:


> Price increases are SHOCKING but are not new in the retail business, especially name brands D/T increase in demands and supplies!
> 
> Well if you really want to purchase all those items you may open the Cartier "red" card! It is like a credit card but with no interest for either 6 months or 12 months, depending on the purchase price! But remember it is a credit card with HIGH interest if not paid within the time limits and ONLY for Cartier. The good thing is that once you have paid off your payments for particular items you can purchase again interest free depending on the purchase price, which makes this card a "VICE" :devil:!!! LOL. GL with your purchases!


Thanks for the info. I did not know about the Red Card. Uh-oh, that could be dangerous! I'm joking, I would be responsible with a card like that, I can just imagine the interest rates. Do you happen to know if I can open a Red Card with any purchase, even one as (relatively) low-priced as the smallest Trinity ring? 

And are we safe from another price increase at least through this year?

Any insight/advice is much appreciated. I'm usually over at the Hermes thread but this thread has made for interesting reading and seeing everyone's jewelry is divine!


----------



## CartierLVer

sailorstripes said:


> Thanks for the info. I did not know about the Red Card. Uh-oh, that could be dangerous! I'm joking, I would be responsible with a card like that, I can just imagine the interest rates. Do you happen to know if I can open a Red Card with any purchase, even one as (relatively) low-priced as the smallest Trinity ring?
> 
> And are we safe from another price increase at least through this year?
> 
> Any insight/advice is much appreciated. I'm usually over at the Hermes thread but this thread has made for interesting reading and seeing everyone's jewelry is divine!



Yes! You may open a Cartier red card at the "Cartier Boutique". But like I said if you purchase less than $2500 (I may be wrong, check with the boutique) you have to pay your balance less than 6 months to not incur interest fees (29.9%)! Anything over that you will pay 12 months interest fees!

Price increases happen every year (PERIOD)! It sucks to have a one or two even three a year! Because all of save to acquire a specific item! And with price increases it pushes us to just buy it "now" instead of later!

GL with your purchase! LMK if you need anything other advice.


----------



## smalls

808AsianGuy said:


> Yes! You may open a Cartier red card at the "Cartier Boutique". But like I said if you purchase less than $2500 (I may be wrong, check with the boutique) you have to pay your balance less than 6 months to not incur interest fees (29.9%)! Anything over that you will pay 12 months interest fees!
> 
> Price increases happen every year (PERIOD)! It sucks to have a one or two even three a year! Because all of save to acquire a specific item! And with price increases it pushes us to just buy it "now" instead of later!
> 
> GL with your purchase! LMK if you need anything other advice.



I see you are in Hawaii do you know if prices in Hawaii are less than mainland US?  Another poster mentioned the pricing of her trinity ring in Hawaii and it sounded like much less than what I see listed on the website here.


----------



## CartierLVer

smalls said:


> I see you are in Hawaii do you know if prices in Hawaii are less than mainland US?  Another poster mentioned the pricing of her trinity ring in Hawaii and it sounded like much less than what I see listed on the website here.



Hello, yes I do live in Hawaii! Unfortunately Cartier no longer has a lower price for Hawaii anymore! It is the same price as it is from the online site. But you do save on taxes! Our tax on sales is currently 4.712%. But when you do shop at LV and maybe Gucci the prices are different in Hawaii vs online! Hope that helps.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

smalls said:


> Congrats on your new ring!  Wow are prices in Hawaii less than the mainland?   How much is the yellow gold love bracelet and cuff in Hawaii?   It looks like the least expensive trinity ring I see on the website is $1200 here.  The bracelet went up by $250 and the cuff by $200 in the yellow gold here.




Hi!! Sorry it took me so long to reply! I've been soo busy working! I believe the prices here in hawaii are the same as the mainland. I purchased the thinnest trinity ring, it's not listed on the US website. If you look at another countries cartier website you can see it listed. My SA said that the us website is not always up to date. The ring that I got is 1.5mm think (I think..)  it's super dainty but looks really good because my fingers are tiny.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

sailorstripes said:


> Yeah, let us know what size Trinity you selected. I was thinking of getting the smallest one since I want to stack it with my regular wedding band and a thin diamond/sapphire eternity band.
> 
> Did you buy yours to stack with other rings?




Hi!! I purchased the 1.5mm trinity ring, the smallest one! I love it so much! Perfect for stacking. I don't have anything to stack it with yet, but ultimately I would like to stack it with another 1.5mm trinity so they roll together.  I tried them on in the store and it looked awesome! Here's a pic of the one that I bought!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

pree said:


> AddictedtoLVoe, what size Trinity ring did you get? I thinking of getting either the Classic size or 1 size smaller




Hi Pree! I got the 1.5 mm trinity, which is two sizes smaller than the classic. It's really really thin, but it looks really cute on! I was also debating in getting the trinity that is one size smaller than the classic, that one is really nice too! It definitely still keeps that "trinity" look. You'll love it! Let us know which you decide to get!


----------



## smalls

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi!! Sorry it took me so long to reply! I've been soo busy working! I believe the prices here in hawaii are the same as the mainland. I purchased the thinnest trinity ring, it's not listed on the US website. If you look at another countries cartier website you can see it listed. My SA said that the us website is not always up to date. The ring that I got is 1.5mm think (I think..)  it's super dainty but looks really good because my fingers are tiny.



Thanks so much for the info and your ring looks gorgeous congrats!  I love visiting Hawaii and I was hoping there was a chance Cartier was less there so I had another excuse to visit.


----------



## smalls

808AsianGuy said:


> Hello, yes I do live in Hawaii! Unfortunately Cartier no longer has a lower price for Hawaii anymore! It is the same price as it is from the online site. But you do save on taxes! Our tax on sales is currently 4.712%. But when you do shop at LV and maybe Gucci the prices are different in Hawaii vs online! Hope that helps.



Thanks so much for the info.  Yes the tax rates are awesome there!  I have bought a few lv pieces in Hawaii and they were a little less than mainland prices.


----------



## sailorstripes

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi!! I purchased the 1.5mm trinity ring, the smallest one! I love it so much! Perfect for stacking. I don't have anything to stack it with yet, but ultimately I would like to stack it with another 1.5mm trinity so they roll together.  I tried them on in the store and it looked awesome! Here's a pic of the one that I bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595643


I think that may be the size I want too, the 1.5mm, but I take it that is hard to find in the US? I saw it on the UK website (but not in my size, darn it), but will it be available in the US boutiques if it's not available on the website? I will have to investigate but if you have any insight let me know. It's such a great ring. I definitely want it to stack with others!


----------



## sailorstripes

808AsianGuy said:


> Yes! You may open a Cartier red card at the "Cartier Boutique". But like I said if you purchase less than $2500 (I may be wrong, check with the boutique) you have to pay your balance less than 6 months to not incur interest fees (29.9%)! Anything over that you will pay 12 months interest fees!
> 
> Price increases happen every year (PERIOD)! It sucks to have a one or two even three a year! Because all of save to acquire a specific item! And with price increases it pushes us to just buy it "now" instead of later!
> 
> GL with your purchase! LMK if you need anything other advice.


Thanks for all your great advice. I think I will try to buy the Trinity ring before the end of summer, before any more price increases! You are SO lucky for 1) Living in Hawaii, and 2) That low sales tax rate. It is 8.875% here in NYC!

Thanks again!


----------



## pree

Dear AddictedtoLVoe, Wow! Your Trinity ring looks gorgeous! I love thin rings - they look great when stacked but sometimes I just love to wear a thin ring/eternity band alone for a minimalistic look!
I going to Cartier this week. I want the trinity ring and JUC ring! The Trinity for my ring finger and the JUC for a more edgier look on my middle finger.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

sailorstripes said:


> I think that may be the size I want too, the 1.5mm, but I take it that is hard to find in the US? I saw it on the UK website (but not in my size, darn it), but will it be available in the US boutiques if it's not available on the website? I will have to investigate but if you have any insight let me know. It's such a great ring. I definitely want it to stack with others!




Hey! It's not on the US website at all, but they def have it at the boutiques here in hawaii. You might want to call your store and see if they have it in stock. My SA said that the US website is not always up to date, but they do carry the ring in the boutiques. If you call your SA they may be able to bring it in for you! Hope this helps!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

pree said:


> Dear AddictedtoLVoe, Wow! Your Trinity ring looks gorgeous! I love thin rings - they look great when stacked but sometimes I just love to wear a thin ring/eternity band alone for a minimalistic look!
> I going to Cartier this week. I want the trinity ring and JUC ring! The Trinity for my ring finger and the JUC for a more edgier look on my middle finger.




Thank you!!  I have yet to put it on, I bought it as a graduation gift for myself and was planning on putting it on the day I graduate, but idk if I have enough will power!! Post a pic when you make your purchases! I would love to see them!


----------



## edotn

I'm going to Europe this summer: Germany, Italy and France.
Does anybody know if it's cheaper to buy the Love ring there?
The price is currently $1740 (US) plus tax.


----------



## sailorstripes

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hey! It's not on the US website at all, but they def have it at the boutiques here in hawaii. You might want to call your store and see if they have it in stock. My SA said that the US website is not always up to date, but they do carry the ring in the boutiques. If you call your SA they may be able to bring it in for you! Hope this helps!


Hi again and THANK YOU for this info. I will definitely ask about the smaller size Trinity ring when I make it to the NYC boutique. I'm curious to see their interim store while the 5th Avenue mansion is being renovated. 

Thanks again!  I think you should wear your ring now and share mod pics with us!


----------



## LVoeletters

Can someone please assist me with the pricing of the 33mm plain ss BB watch ? The old price before price increase thank you!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

LVoeletters said:


> Can someone please assist me with the pricing of the 33mm plain ss BB watch ? The old price before price increase thank you!


 For my 36 I paid $6,000 so If I remember correctly the 33 was around $5,500


----------



## lalaprincessa19

Got this mini love wedding band in RG sz 49. 
Love it just wayyyyyy too much! Got it before the increment, in Singapore its appr 8% increment, fyi


----------



## dialv

lalaprincessa19 said:


> View attachment 2601512
> 
> 
> Got this mini love wedding band in RG sz 49.
> Love it just wayyyyyy too much! Got it before the increment, in Singapore its appr 8% increment, fyi



So pretty and shiny!


----------



## Pazdzernika

edotn said:


> I'm going to Europe this summer: Germany, Italy and France.
> 
> Does anybody know if it's cheaper to buy the Love ring there?
> 
> The price is currently $1740 (US) plus tax.




I can't remember if Cartier uses Global Blue or Premiere Tax Free but I suggest you go to the global blue website and use the refund calculator to get an idea of how much VAT you'll get back.  All those countries are on the  so I believe the price is pretty much the same across the board. The only variable is their tax rate.


----------



## lalaprincessa19

dialv said:


> So pretty and shiny!




Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chilean

lalaprincessa19 said:


> View attachment 2601512
> 
> 
> Got this mini love wedding band in RG sz 49.
> Love it just wayyyyyy too much! Got it before the increment, in Singapore its appr 8% increment, fyi


Beautiful!


----------



## Pazdzernika

I've been stalking the EU pages since Feb and the Ballon Bleu 33 auto (two tone) was 6700 but I just checked today and it's 7050! Sad face. When did the EU increase officially kick in?


----------



## lizz66

April 21 world wide


----------



## Caz71

Is it true that they have two increases a year? And wondering when the next one would be? Six months after april? Perhaps?


----------



## Pazdzernika

April 21? Hm, their online boutique must have been slow to update.  Was looking at the site in early May.  Could've sworn the price was still 6700. Oh well, it's happened already.  Hope it stays steady for a while (if not, miraculously, decrease).


----------



## surfergirljen

sailorstripes said:


> Thanks for all your great advice. I think I will try to buy the Trinity ring before the end of summer, before any more price increases! You are SO lucky for 1) Living in Hawaii, and 2) That low sales tax rate. It is 8.875% here in NYC!
> 
> Thanks again!


OMG I'd kill for 8% - in Canada it's 14%!!!!


----------



## dochunnybunny

Can someone help me ? I want to buy the love bracelet in YG. Which country currently sells it the cheapest? I am in New York but the sales tax is ridiculously high here which is 8.875%. Pls let me know your thoughts. Thanks! I want to buy mine this year


----------



## Pazdzernika

dochunnybunny said:


> Can someone help me ? I want to buy the love bracelet in YG. Which country currently sells it the cheapest? I am in New York but the sales tax is ridiculously high here which is 8.875%. Pls let me know your thoughts. Thanks! I want to buy mine this year




If you're getting VAT back I find Spain is often the best bet.


----------



## dochunnybunny

Pazdzernika said:


> If you're getting VAT back I find Spain is often the best bet.




Thank you so much!&#128536; do you know how much is it in USD?


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> OMG I'd kill for 8% - in Canada it's 14%!!!!




I know right!? If the highest tax is 8.8% ppl would freak at our taxes lol!

That's a sweet deal here &#128540;


----------



## jiggaraga

I read on a previous post where if you order from a store that doesn't exist in your state, you don't pay taxes! I know this is true for Bergdorf Goodman in my state as I had ordered stuff from them and never pay taxes as there is no Bergdorf here, only a Neiman's. I wonder if Bergdorf carries Cartier though???


----------



## Pazdzernika

jiggaraga said:


> I read on a previous post where if you order from a store that doesn't exist in your state, you don't pay taxes! I know this is true for Bergdorf Goodman in my state as I had ordered stuff from them and never pay taxes as there is no Bergdorf here, only a Neiman's. I wonder if Bergdorf carries Cartier though???




No, they don't.  I think Saks is one of the few authorised big-dept. store vendors.  I was quite bummed to learn this because I like earning in-Circle points!


----------



## Caz71

We have gst now. Its always included in the price here in Australia. When I lived in Toronto I would go to buy something but it was always more than the ticketed price back in.the 90s.


----------



## bex285

dochunnybunny said:


> Can someone help me ? I want to buy the love bracelet in YG. Which country currently sells it the cheapest? I am in New York but the sales tax is ridiculously high here which is 8.875%. Pls let me know your thoughts. Thanks! I want to buy mine this year



If you're travelling to Europe and fly through LHR they sell Cartier tax-free.


----------



## asml802

i just opened an account to ask about the cartier love bracelet. i love ittt and i really want to buy 1. LHR is the best? do i have to be in a certain terminal and etc? where else would be a good place to buy? How is purchasing in Paris and Hong Kong?

 i live in US California, tax is about 8.9%? wayyy too much here...


----------



## <3juicy

Regarding tax, if I make a purchase at the Cartier in Saks NY and have it shipped to another state to avoid tax, does that state have to not have a Cartier, Saks or neither? I hope that made sense...


----------



## PennyD2911

^^^^^^
If you have a Cartier or Saks in your state you will be charged at least the state portion of the sales tax.  They will charge sales tax according to the shipping address.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HADASSA

<3juicy said:


> Regarding tax, if I make a purchase at the Cartier in Saks NY and have it shipped to another state to avoid tax, does that state have to not have a Cartier, Saks or neither? I hope that made sense...


 
What are you considering?


----------



## <3juicy

HADASSA said:


> What are you considering?



I want to get the JUC before another price increase.


----------



## <3juicy

PennyD2911 said:


> ^^^^^^
> If you have a Cartier or Saks in your state you will be charged at least the state portion of the sales tax.  They will charge sales tax according to the shipping address.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



So to completely avoid tax, the state it's shipped to can't have a Cartier or Saks. Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

If you purchase at the Cartier Boutique the state it's shipped to cannot have a Cartier. If you purchase at Saks NYC the state it's shipped to cannot have a Saks. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

Agreed with above.

Yet my NM SA said something interesting to me the other day - she told me if I were having the item shipped to a state with no sales tax, I can avoid tax. Okay that I know. But then she said, if she ship it to anyone (like my friend) out state and then declare it as a gift, I won't need to pay tax no matter which state my friend is in. Huh? First time hearing it and she insisted this is legal as well?


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Agreed with above.
> 
> Yet my NM SA said something interesting to me the other day - she told me if I were having the item shipped to a state with no sales tax, I can avoid tax. Okay that I know. But then she said, if she ship it to anyone (like my friend) out state and then declare it as a gift, I won't need to pay tax no matter which state my friend is in. Huh? First time hearing it and she insisted this is legal as well?




Cartier and VCA (they are owned by the same parent company)  Sales Associates do what they call a gift send where there is no sales tax charged. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> Cartier and VCA (they are owned by the same parent company)  Sales Associates do what they call a gift send where there is no sales tax charged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Oh Penny, do tell. So on paper, I am gifting someone else? And then she/he will just mail it back to me?


----------



## lovieluvslux

<3juicy said:


> Regarding tax, if I make a purchase at the Cartier in Saks NY and have it shipped to another state to avoid tax, does that state have to not have a Cartier, Saks or neither? I hope that made sense...


Wait?  There's a free standing full Cartier boutique in Saks NYC??


----------



## baghagg

lovieluvslux said:


> Wait?  There's a free standing full Cartier boutique in Saks NYC??



Yes
Though maybe not full


----------



## lovieluvslux

baghagg said:


> Yes
> Though maybe not full


Good to know.  I can imagine the points piling up for a purchase during triple point events.:giggles:


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Oh Penny, do tell. So on paper, I am gifting someone else? And then she/he will just mail it back to me?




I'm not exactly sure how it works, b/c I do not have to pay sales tax on Cartier or VCA in my state. 
If you are interested in purchasing VCA with a gift send PM me and I can give you SA info. He can help you with it. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## baghagg

lovieluvslux said:


> Good to know.  I can imagine the points piling up for a purchase during triple point events.:giggles:



Cartier at Saks does not honor triple points,  I looked into it not too long ago.   They will give only regular points  on a Cartier purchase, and there was a limit (a number of points at which you max out)  I just can't remember what it was,  sorry.

Also,  I don't think you can use a Saks gc to put toward a Cartier purchase.


----------



## Myoung

Hi ladies, are NMs the only ones that will do a gift send? Or will Saks do it too? I'm looking to buy a Love!


----------



## momoffour

You can use a Saks gift card at the Cartier "shop in shop" in NYC.  I was just there.


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> Cartier at Saks does not honor triple points, I looked into it not too long ago. They will give only regular points on a Cartier purchase, and there was a limit (a number of points at which you max out) I just can't remember what it was, sorry.
> 
> Also, I don't think you can use a Saks gc to put toward a Cartier purchase.


 


momoffour said:


> You can use a Saks gift card at the Cartier "shop in shop" in NYC. I was just there.


 

Yes, SAKS gift card can indeed be put towards a Cartier purchase at SAKS NYC and SAKS Dadeland (Florida)


----------



## HADASSA

Myoung said:


> Hi ladies, are NMs the only ones that will do a gift send? Or will Saks do it too? I'm looking to buy a Love!


 
SAKS will do it - I can PM you my SA info but you need to post some more to be able to receive Private Messages.


----------



## Myoung

Ah okay great, thanks Hadassa! I'll work on my post count!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Had a brief chat with a rep yesterday.  She told me I could use my American Express SAKS gift cards.  I just used mine for another purchase, ,so I was really surprised to hear that.



baghagg said:


> Cartier at Saks does not honor triple points,  I looked into it not too long ago.   They will give only regular points  on a Cartier purchase, and there was a limit (a number of points at which you max out)  I just can't remember what it was,  sorry.
> 
> Also,  I don't think you can use a Saks gc to put toward a Cartier purchase.


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> SAKS will do it - I can PM you my SA info but you need to post some more to be able to receive Private Messages.


 


Myoung said:


> Ah okay great, thanks Hadassa! I'll work on my post count!


 
PM'ed you


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm not exactly sure how it works, b/c I do not have to pay sales tax on Cartier or VCA in my state.
> If you are interested in purchasing VCA with a gift send PM me and I can give you SA info. He can help you with it. &#128515;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks Penny! That is very nice of you. I will definitely keep that in mind in case my SA moves on from NM


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> SAKS will do it - I can PM you my SA info but you need to post some more to be able to receive Private Messages.



Hi HADASSA- I hope I am not annoying anyone by getting to the bottom of this. So for the gift send, on paper, I am gifting someone else? And then she/he will just mail it back to me? Or is it the other way around- meaning someone is gifting me? Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

bougainvillier said:


> Hi HADASSA- I hope I am not annoying anyone by getting to the bottom of this. So for the gift send, on paper, I am gifting someone else? And then she/he will just mail it back to me? Or is it the other way around- meaning someone is gifting me? Thanks!


 
If someone is gifting you, they pay with their CC and can ship to you (billing and shipping must not be the same). OR you pay with your CC and ship to different address to your billing. Hope I didn't confuse you even more. The bottom line is your billing and shipping addresses cannot be the same.


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> If someone is gifting you, they pay with their CC and can ship to you (billing and shipping must not be the same). OR you pay with your CC and ship to different address to your billing. Hope I didn't confuse you even more. The bottom line is your billing and shipping addresses cannot be the same.



Thank you. That is very clear!


----------



## HADASSA

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. That is very clear!


 
Do you need an SA?


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> Do you need an SA?



Thanks. I am good for now. I have a SA in state. She just started on VCA so I wanted to double check


----------



## baghagg

lovieluvslux said:


> Had a brief chat with a rep yesterday.  She told me I could use my American Express SAKS gift cards.  I just used mine for another purchase, ,so I was really surprised to hear that.



the woman who was relaying the information to me was a SA within Cartier within Saks, so I'm not sure which gift cards she was referring to, but good for you!!!


----------



## Jadewah

HADASSA said:


> If someone is gifting you, they pay with their CC and can ship to you (billing and shipping must not be the same). OR you pay with your CC and ship to different address to your billing. Hope I didn't confuse you even more. The bottom line is your billing and shipping addresses cannot be the same.


Never knew/heard about it! Great info


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Does anyone know when the next increase will be? I am thinking of getting the love bangle when Saks does it's no interest for a year around the holidays.


----------



## restricter

I was in a Cartier boutique yesterday and the SA hinted there might be one before Christmas.


----------



## Caz71

restricter said:


> I was in a Cartier boutique yesterday and the SA hinted there might be one before Christmas.



Gees!! Im hoping to layby a cuff early November! !


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

restricter said:


> I was in a Cartier boutique yesterday and the SA hinted there might be one before Christmas.


That's what I was thinking that they might do, one just before Christmas. I am still unsure but I will need to make up my mind before then.


----------



## slp1984

JOJA said:


> My SA just emailed me ~ price increase is May 1 (for USA).  She didn't say how much.


Ohh really!!!! So all Cartier jewelry will increase may 1 2015? Is this a confirmation. Thank you.


----------



## MSimis

Has anyone heard anything yet about a US price increase?


*Cartier to raise prices in euro zone after Swiss franc soars*
9:54am EST
By <a href="http://blogs.reuters.com/search/journalist.php?edition=us&n=astrid.wendlandt&">Astrid Wendlandt
GENEVA, Jan 20 (Reuters) - Richemont's flagship *Cartier brand will increase prices for watches and jewellery by five percent in the euro zone* to limit the damage to its margins following the surge in the Swiss franc.
Swiss companies have warned of a plunge in exports, tourist revenues and profits after the country's central bank last week scrapped its cap on the Swiss franc, sending the currency soaring up to 30 percent.
Cartier, the world's leading watch and jewellery brand in terms of sales, sits alongside other brands within Richemont such as Van Cleef & Arpels, Piaget and Montblanc, and contributes more than 60 percent of group profits.
"We are going to raise prices by 5 percent in the euro zone. This applies to both jewellery and watches, but we are keeping prices in Switzerland stable," Cartier Chief Executive Stanislas de Quercize told Reuters at a watch fair in Geneva on Tuesday.
Richemont's investor relations team said the group's watch and jewellery brands would raise prices across the board in "mid-single digits" in the euro zone.
Senior Richemont executives at the fair said the increase would be 5-7 percent, in line with analysts' expectations.
"This will put significant pressure on our costs in Swiss francs," one of the Richemont senior executives said about the currency's surge. Some analysts estimate around half of the group's total costs are in Swiss francs.
Richemont operates in the luxury end of the watch market, selling timepieces for as much as 1 million euros ($1.2 million). Its controlled response to the franc's leap contrasts to the howl of anguish from Swatch Group Chief Executive Nick Hayek who labelled the SNB move a "tsunami".
The SNB move and deadly Islamist attacks in Paris, a top shopping destination for luxury goods, have made for a sombre mood at the Geneva watch fair. The Swiss currency's rise will hit margins and the price increase will unlikely fully compensate, executives said.
Analysts have also cut their profit forecasts and target prices for Richemont and rival Swatch.
Cartier is estimated to make around 20 percent of revenues in the euro zone while for the Richemont group overall, it is closer to 25 percent.


FURTHER PRICE RISES POSSIBLE
Quercize said he did not rule out further price increases and looking ahead, he was confident about Cartier's performance this year, partly thanks to the launch of new products.
He was also encouraged by improved local European demand. "We had a good year-end in Europe."
At the fair, Cartier unveiled its first new watch collection since Ballon Bleu eight years ago, called Clé, featuring a new shape of round cases, roman numbers and automatic movements. The watches cost between 13,000 and 825,000 euros.
Quercize said the new collection was well received, intimating it would boost sales in 2015. Cartier's watch revenues have been hit hard by China's anti-corruption drive and the lack of new models was a concern for investors.
Julien Marchenoir, marketing director at Vacheron Constantin, a Richemont brand celebrating its 260th anniversary this year, said the luxury industry was going through a period of volatility. He said the attacks in Paris this month risked further spooking tourists.
Francois-Henry Bennahmias, chief executive of Audemars Piguet, said his outlook for 2015 had changed since December.
"We thought we were going to do much better in 2015. Now we don't really know any more," said the head of one of Switzerland's biggest family-owned watchmakers.
Others echoed his words.
"It will not be a difficult year, but a more complicated year than we expected in December," said Jean-Marc Jacot, head of privately owned high-end watch brand Parmigiani Fleurier.  ($1 = 0.8628 euros)  (Reporting by Astrid Wendlandt; editing by Keith Weir)


----------



## theory26

prices just went up on the french site, only alittle for love bracelet, but by 600 euro for juste en clou =(


----------



## Jetsetmax

It will be interesting to see what other companies will do in the States.  Another Swiss watch company Patek -DECREASED their prices in the US and China on February 10, 2015, while increasing them in the Euro Zone.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jetsetmax said:


> It will be interesting to see what other companies will do in the States.  Another Swiss watch company Patek -DECREASED their prices in the US and China on February 10, 2015, while increasing them in the Euro Zone.



Interesting


----------



## beanybaker

yeah prices in euro zone went up after valentines... apparently they brought it forward from march due to low euro rates.


----------



## marwaaa

when is the price increase in the US?


----------



## Jetsetmax

marwaaa said:


> when is the price increase in the US?



Its possible that there will not be one for a while.  The Dollar is quite strong and some Swiss brands increased prices in the Eurozone, but actually decreased their prices in the US in February (although Cartier generally doesn't decrease its prices).


----------



## Luxelifemomma

As of right now there isn't a plan for a US price increase. They already did one in Europe.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Luxelifemomma said:


> As of right now there isn't a plan for a US price increase. They already did one in Europe.



That is great news.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

What about Canada? Or is this for North America?


----------



## Jetsetmax

I wouldn't go as far as to say this is for all of North America, because Canada and Mexico use different currencies than the US.  It may depend on how your currency is doing compared to the CHF.


----------



## FrugalJeweler

Jetsetmax said:


> Its possible that there will not be one for a while.  The Dollar is quite strong and some Swiss brands increased prices in the Eurozone, but actually decreased their prices in the US in February (although Cartier generally doesn't decrease its prices).


Completely agree, dollar is finally strong and hopefully it remains strong!


----------



## JennRN

Price increase for Canada next week. She said alot of U.S customers are buying from Canada because their dollar is worth more.


----------



## Bag2gal

Hi there- about the


----------



## Bag2gal

JennRN said:


> Price increase for Canada next week. She said alot of U.S customers are buying from Canada because their dollar is worth more.



Hi there,
About the price increase in Canada- would u mind sharing where u got your info from and what day it will happen if u know?


----------



## Bag2gal

Ok I called the cartier store today and I spoke to a really nice lady. She told me price increase usually happens in April BUT they still haven't been told when yet. She said they usually give 2 weeks notice and she hasn't heard anything yet. How that's helpful to those who still need more time to decide. But if anyone has any other info about price increase please share ) thank you!


----------



## Jetsetmax

All you can do at this point is call again in a few weeks.


----------



## beanybaker

Is that the case in Europe or anybody have an idea? I've been looking all over the Internet and can't find any news of a further increase.... But I was expecting a rise April but it can't be tomorrow surly


----------



## arwen

beanybaker said:


> Is that the case in Europe or anybody have an idea? I've been looking all over the Internet and can't find any news of a further increase.... But I was expecting a rise April but it can't be tomorrow surly



In France and Germany they have already increased the prices straight after Valentine´s day on Feb 15th. They reasoned with the weak Euro, so I suppose the increase has already been for all countries in the EU having the Euro.
I hope they do not increase again in the very near future or even this year otherwise my JUC or Love will never come true.....


----------



## beanybaker

arwen said:


> In France and Germany they have already increased the prices straight after Valentine´s day on Feb 15th. They reasoned with the weak Euro, so I suppose the increase has already been for all countries in the EU having the Euro.
> I hope they do not increase again in the very near future or even this year otherwise my JUC or Love will never come true.....


Yeah I know they increased it on the 15th  :censor: I went in on the 13th with hubby to get a ring for valentines and the SA told me to leave as she didn't want me to get wrong size ..... Went back 16th to get the same ring same size and it had gone up....not impressed 

If they put up prices elsewhere I think for sure they will in Europe too as the currency is still so weak.


----------



## arwen

beanybaker said:


> Yeah I know they increased it on the 15th  :censor: I went in on the 13th with hubby to get a ring for valentines and the SA told me to leave as she didn't want me to get wrong size ..... Went back 16th to get the same ring same size and it had gone up....not impressed
> 
> If they put up prices elsewhere I think for sure they will in Europe too as the currency is still so weak.



Oh, what a bummer, I would be miffed for sure :storm:
Actually I don´t think they raise the price again only a few weeks after they had already done sone. Maybe later this year.


----------



## Jetsetmax

arwen said:


> Oh, what a bummer, I would be miffed for sure :storm:
> Actually I don´t think they raise the price again only a few weeks after they had already done sone. Maybe later this year.



I think much of the price increase was because of the de-linking of the CHF from the Euro. That resulted in price increases in Europe for a lot of companies with factories in Switzerland (including Cartier).  If the value of the Euro continues to fall, then there could be a price increase at some point, but hopefully things will remain stable.


----------



## beanybaker

arwen said:


> Oh, what a bummer, I would be miffed for sure :storm:
> Actually I don´t think they raise the price again only a few weeks after they had already done sone. Maybe later this year.


I hope your right it's just a friend of mine was told by SA in uk that a price increase is set for this month.... Well I don't think they could raise uk £ and not &#8364; ??????


----------



## arwen

beanybaker said:


> I hope your right it's just a friend of mine was told by SA in uk that a price increase is set for this month.... Well I don't think they could raise uk £ and not &#8364; ??????



Unfortunately I don´t know the prices in  British Pound to check whether they already had an increase lately, but an explanation would be that they have first increased prices in the Euro Zone as the Euro is weak at the moment and thus they even increased earlier than in the years before. And now the rest of the Non-Euro countries as well as US etc. follow at the time of the year they have their normal increase.
It would not be wise to increase within such a short period of time again in the Euro zone, despite the Euro being low. Not every Cartier customer belongs to the upper 10.000 and can easily afford their goods.


----------



## Jetsetmax

beanybaker said:


> I hope your right it's just a friend of mine was told by SA in uk that a price increase is set for this month.... Well I don't think they could raise uk £ and not  ??????



Anything is possible.  However, the main reason for the increase in pricing in countries using Euros was the de-linking of the Euro from the CHF.  Companies such as Patek Philippe increased the price in countries using Euros very soon after the de linking, while at the same time Patek lowered their prices in the US and at least one other region due to the strength of the currency relative to the CHF.  Again anything is possible, but just because something happens in one region or relative to a particular currency doesn't mean it will happen in your country/region.


----------



## Caz71

They are expensive.  I wish they would do a poor mans version. Like make it in silver. And not the replica


----------



## AmorNChanel

Does anyone know the Canadian price of a love bracelet in yg?  Thanks.


----------



## beanybaker

Caz71 said:


> They are expensive.  I wish they would do a poor mans version. Like make it in silver. And not the replica


Don't we all  or maybe just gold plated with diamonique


----------



## Mcandy

Id rather have silver than anything plated though..


----------



## beanybaker

If anybody get info on price increase especially in uk or Europe please post/let me know. Thanks


----------



## marwaaa

beanybaker said:


> If anybody get info on price increase especially in uk or Europe please post/let me know. Thanks




Didn't they increase prices in Europe already, by zone?


----------



## beanybaker

marwaaa said:


> Didn't they increase prices in Europe already, by zone?


That was Feb, I'm talking about upcoming increase for April for UK and other currency's im unsure about


----------



## JOJA

Does anyone know if prices will increase in the US and if so when?
Thanks!


----------



## arwen

beanybaker said:


> If anybody get info on price increase especially in uk or Europe please post/let me know. Thanks



I have to (unfortunately ) correct myself ....my assumption for yet another price increase for the EU-Zone has been wrong :rain:

I was at the Cartier  boutique today and as I am still deciding between JUC and Love, asked if I am safe the next months concerning another price increase as we have already seen one in Februrary and my SA said another one is to come in May in Germany.
No specifics about beginning, mid or end of May though.
I suppose prices will be raised in other EU countries, too -but that is just my assumption, did not ask.

So now I need to make a decision on what to get, sigh, I have hoped so much to have more time.


----------



## beanybaker

arwen said:


> I have to (unfortunately ) correct myself ....my assumption for yet another price increase for the EU-Zone has been wrong :rain:
> 
> I was at the Cartier  boutique today and as I am still deciding between JUC and Love, asked if I am safe the next months concerning another price increase as we have already seen one in Februrary and my SA said another one is to come in May in Germany.
> No specifics about beginning, mid or end of May though.
> I suppose prices will be raised in other EU countries, too -but that is just my assumption, did not ask.
> 
> So now I need to make a decision on what to get, sigh, I have hoped so much to have more time.


Thankyou for letting me know 
 Well we know now that it's coming  so yeah it's time to make a decision but at least we know


----------



## Dode99

I went to Cartier btq at The Dubai Mall and in case anyone is interested in the new prices, they will be increased at the end of April. The old prices have already been removed. I'm glad that I finally decided to get my JUC bracelet before this madness!


----------



## Caz71

Anyone know in Australia?? Ta


----------



## sapnadileesh

If you don't mind me asking, could you tell me how much you paid for your JUC? I'm planning to pick mine up from Dubai too but not sure when...Any idea about by how much will the price increase?


----------



## Dode99

sapnadileesh said:


> If you don't mind me asking, could you tell me how much you paid for your JUC? I'm planning to pick mine up from Dubai too but not sure when...Any idea about by how much will the price increase?



I paid AED 46,000 for the JUC bracelet in RG w/ diamonds. The SA said the increase will be from %8 to%10!! Another SA told me that the new price will be around AED 47,500.


----------



## CatQueen

Caz71 said:


> Anyone know in Australia?? Ta


Hubby just ordered a JUC for me today at Sydney store. And bad news is there will be a price increase very soon. The SA didn't disclose the exact date, but she will called us before price increase. We have to paid in full within 2weeks after the call. Otherwise, we will be charged for the new/ increased price.


----------



## Caz71

CatQueen said:


> Hubby just ordered a JUC for me today at Sydney store. And bad news is there will be a price increase very soon. The SA didn't disclose the exact date, but she will called us before price increase. We have to paid in full within 2weeks after the call. Otherwise, we will be charged for the new/ increased price.



Whaat. I have a love on layby. Im paying regularly each week. Its due out june..it was ordered too.


----------



## JOJA

I spoke with my SA (in the US) and asked about a price increase ~ she said she hasn't heard of one yet but will let me know if/when she does (I'm hoping to make a  purchase  shortly).


----------



## a4alice

AmorNChanel said:


> Does anyone know the Canadian price of a love bracelet in yg?  Thanks.



It's $6950 before tax. I'm thinking of getting it but since my mom's going to Europe on a cruise next month, I'm not sure if I should wait until then. With the 13% HST the bracelet comes to about $4.3K but in Spain with tax refund the price is only a bit over $3.8K (all in CAD).


----------



## beanybaker

beanybaker said:


> If anybody get info on price increase especially in uk or Europe please post/let me know. Thanks



:bump:


----------



## expatwife

CatQueen said:


> Hubby just ordered a JUC for me today at Sydney store. And bad news is there will be a price increase very soon. The SA didn't disclose the exact date, but she will called us before price increase. We have to paid in full within 2weeks after the call. Otherwise, we will be charged for the new/ increased price.




Really? I'm pre paying 40% for my JUC, I hope they will honor the old price


----------



## Caz71

expatwife said:


> Really? I'm pre paying 40% for my JUC, I hope they will honor the old price



This! I still have alot to pay off. It is on hold. Layaway. I would expect they call us before the increase! I dunno what their policies are...


----------



## jaztee

CatQueen said:


> Hubby just ordered a JUC for me today at Sydney store. And bad news is there will be a price increase very soon. The SA didn't disclose the exact date, but she will called us before price increase. We have to paid in full within 2weeks after the call. Otherwise, we will be charged for the new/ increased price.



If you could let us know when your SA calls, I'd be eternally grateful as I will be getting a watch to mark a big event by the end of the year - but if there'll be another increase soon (I'm still bitter about the last one, ha!) I may as well try to organise it now.


----------



## elena.vasquez

arwen said:


> I have to (unfortunately ) correct myself ....my assumption for yet another price increase for the EU-Zone has been wrong :rain:
> 
> I was at the Cartier  boutique today and as I am still deciding between JUC and Love, asked if I am safe the next months concerning another price increase as we have already seen one in February and my SA said another one is to come in May in Germany.
> No specifics about beginning, mid or end of May though.
> I suppose prices will be raised in other EU countries, too -but that is just my assumption, did not ask.
> 
> So now I need to make a decision on what to get, sigh, I have hoped so much to have more time.



Go for the JUC !!! I think that it looks lovely on its own and Love goes well WITH the JUC. Just my opinion... at least I got the JUC first and I don't take it off !!! Haahaha


----------



## B2FiNiTY

Anyone know if there is going to be any price increase in the US? Looks like the one in the EU is any day now. 

Looking to buy a wedding band and want to make sure I can save a buck or two.


----------



## CatQueen

jaztee said:


> If you could let us know when your SA calls, I'd be eternally grateful as I will be getting a watch to mark a big event by the end of the year - but if there'll be another increase soon (I'm still bitter about the last one, ha!) I may as well try to organise it now.



SA just called. Cartier Australia price increase is set on 1st May. He said, (I'm shocked) it will be a 13% increase. 

To others who were courious ,  I paid 40% to hold a Juc bracelet. SA did say very clearly to pick it up before/on 30th April. Otherwise, I will be charged with new price. I'm Picking it up and bringing it home this Friday.


----------



## jaztee

CatQueen said:


> SA just called. Cartier Australia price increase is set on 1st May. He said, (I'm shocked) it will be a 13% increase.
> 
> To others who were courious ,  I paid 40% to hold a Juc bracelet. SA did say very clearly to pick it up before/on 30th April. Otherwise, I will be charged with new price. I'm Picking it up and bringing it home this Friday.



Thank you so much for letting me know! Argh, 13%? Outrageous! 

I'm glad you're picking your Juc up early, how exciting


----------



## CatQueen

Caz71 said:


> This! I still have alot to pay off. It is on hold. Layaway. I would expect they call us before the increase! I dunno what their policies are...



My SA called and asked me to pick it up before/on 30th April, otherwise I will be charged with new/increased price. I'm not sure if their policy has changed. When I purchased my love bracelet a couple of years ago, I put down a deposit and weren't affected by the price increase. Maybe it's best you talk to your SA just to be sure. Hope you brought it earlier enough to stick with the old policy.


----------



## CatQueen

jaztee said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! Argh, 13%? Outrageous!
> 
> I'm glad you're picking your Juc up early, how exciting



And I will be traveling overseas in 2 weeks. No price increase with tax return, I won't be able to stop smiling every time I look at it. 

Hope you will get the watch that you want before the price increase.


----------



## beanybaker

CatQueen said:


> My SA called and asked me to pick it up before/on 30th April, otherwise I will be charged with new/increased price. I'm not sure if their policy has changed. When I purchased my love bracelet a couple of years ago, I put down a deposit and weren't affected by the price increase. Maybe it's best you talk to your SA just to be sure. Hope you brought it earlier enough to stick with the old policy.



Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Caz71

CatQueen said:


> My SA called and asked me to pick it up before/on 30th April, otherwise I will be charged with new/increased price. I'm not sure if their policy has changed. When I purchased my love bracelet a couple of years ago, I put down a deposit and weren't affected by the price increase. Maybe it's best you talk to your SA just to be sure. Hope you brought it earlier enough to stick with the old policy.



Yeah we ordered it last yr in November. It arrived January. The SA said we cud have 6 months on layby as long as we make regular deposits online which hubby does. Idk if I should call or just act stupid and not know abt the increases...


----------



## Rami00

expatwife said:


> Really? I'm pre paying 40% for my JUC, I hope they will honor the old price


 
My SA said ..It has to be paid in full or you'll get hit with the new price (acc.to the policy here in Toronto).


----------



## jaztee

CatQueen said:


> And I will be traveling overseas in 2 weeks. No price increase with tax return, I won't be able to stop smiling every time I look at it.
> 
> Hope you will get the watch that you want before the price increase.



That sounds perfect! You'll definitely have some fond memories attached to it. 

By happy coincidence I'm heading to the city on work this week (I live 2 hours away from the boutique) so I'll go in and finally make a decision on which one I like and purchase.


----------



## MASEML

Cartier has layaway? Who knew! It makes sense though.


----------



## Caz71

MASEML said:


> Cartier has layaway? Who knew! It makes sense though.



In melbourne yea but its now 3 months really not 6.


----------



## 336

^ Not anymore. Richemont has bought Cartier rights back from Monards. 

Cartier price increase in Australia is May 1st. Approximately 10%. HTH


----------



## Rami00

My SA sent me an email last night. The prices are going up 9% in Canada...ugh


----------



## prettyali

Rami00 said:


> My SA sent me an email last night. The prices are going up 9% in Canada...ugh




Do you know when this takes effect? Thank you


----------



## JennRN

My Cartier SA emailed and prices are going up 9% on May 1st in Canada.


----------



## Rami00

prettyali said:


> Do you know when this takes effect? Thank you


 
May 1st.


----------



## swt_decadent

I check the website and it seems that they decrease the price of cartier love bracelet. The other day it was $6600, but now it was $6300...


----------



## Jetsetmax

swt_decadent said:


> I check the website and it seems that they decrease the price of cartier love bracelet. The other day it was $6600, but now it was $6300...



I had looked up the yellow gold Juste un Clou bracelet recently and I believe it was $7,200 now its listed for $6,800.  With the dollar being strong, its nice to see that happen for a change.  As I mentioned a while ago a few Swiss watch companies reduced their watch prices for the US market in February(due to the strong dollar)...while at the same time raising prices in the Eurozone.


----------



## beanybaker

Yeah I bumped into my SA in town..... 9% here


----------



## JOJA

Prices on the US site actually went down.  Very weird


----------



## icydipndots

swt_decadent said:


> I check the website and it seems that they decrease the price of cartier love bracelet. The other day it was $6600, but now it was $6300...


I'm kinda upset by this!!! bought my love exactly 2 months ago for $6600. would love to get that $300 back!!


----------



## 4LV

Yayyy! Thank you for letting us know. Just got a price adjustment that saved me $700. Thank you,thank you

If you are within 30days, give them a call. Had no problem to get the adjustment.


----------



## icydipndots

4LV said:


> Yayyy! Thank you for letting us know. Just got a price adjustment that saved me $700. Thank you,thank you
> 
> If you are within 30days, give them a call. Had no problem to get the adjustment.


I wonder about 60 days??? I bought it Feb 14.


----------



## icydipndots

4LV said:


> Yayyy! Thank you for letting us know. Just got a price adjustment that saved me $700. Thank you,thank you
> 
> If you are within 30days, give them a call. Had no problem to get the adjustment.


and did you call headquarters or your local store you purchased from?


----------



## icydipndots

i just called my store and they said only purchases from April 1- now will qualify for price adjustment


----------



## 4LV

I called the Eboutique and that is where I bought mine. I didn't even have to explain since it is still within my return window. If they said no I would just return it as I have not worn it only tried it on. But can't win all the time as the Love i bought four months ago won't be qualifying for the adjustment. I just have to accept that. I am happy though as this just happened in time


----------



## icydipndots

4LV said:


> I called the Eboutique and that is where I bought mine. I didn't even have to explain since it is still within my return window. If they said no I would just return it as I have not worn it only tried it on. But can't win all the time as the Love i bought four months ago won't be qualifying for the adjustment. I just have to accept that. I am happy though as this just happened in time


you lucked out!! My boutique was firm on the "only if you purchased in April" policy.


----------



## 4LV

Maybe store purchases have different policies as they only do exchange and store credit, no refund, right?
Sorry for you.


----------



## icydipndots

yeah store credit only.

Just a little peeved because when I bought the bracelet, the SA was going on and on about how prices will increase, and how much it's increased over the years and has never come down and how I should buy now now now.


----------



## MSimis

It's nice to see lowered prices on the US website.  If only some other European companies would quickly follow suit!


----------



## Jetsetmax

icydipndots said:


> yeah store credit only.
> 
> Just a little peeved because when I bought the bracelet, the SA was going on and on about how prices will increase, and how much it's increased over the years and has never come down and how I should buy now now now.



Don't sweat it, enjoy your bracelet...prices on very rare occasion do go down for a while (right now the dollar is very strong and the price of gold has gone down from its highest level)...but they always go up and eventually surpass what you paid.  When I got my first Love bracelet in RG around 2006/07 it was $3,600...when I got my WG one about 2 years ago it was a little over $6,000.  Even with a price reduction both are still much more expensive now than when I purchased them.  You will look back in a few years and be glad you purchased it when you did.  Prices will eventually go up again.


----------



## starfish2001

I've  got my Juc today at  Catier Scottsadle, Az ... So surprise it's 6,8k instead of 7,2k ... my Sa told me that they decreased 5% due to the strong of US dollar


----------



## arwen

I wonder if we can expect a decrease here as well if the Euro is ever strong again....

Gold prices are not as high anymore but still the Euro zone sees only increases due to its weak currency, but has not seen any decrease due to lower gold prices.

Don´ t get me wrong, please all who lucked out and got them at a better price do enjoy and wear your bracelets in good health!


----------



## Jetsetmax

arwen said:


> *Gold prices are not as high anymore but still the Euro zone sees only increases due to its weak currency, but has not seen any decrease due to lower gold prices.*



The lower price of gold is not going to decrease pricing in the Euro zone.  Gold prices dropped by about 30% about 2 years ago and have remained relatively stable since the summer of 2013.  This lower price range for gold didn't result in prices being lowered in any markets or by any brands.   Brands such as Cartier make lots of steel watches and products that do not involve the use of gold.  Therefore, they aren't likely to reduce the price of their products just because the price of gold has gone down, particularly when they are not making as much as they used to on all of their products because of the lower value of the Euro relative the to CHF.  

The reason for the changes in pricing are solely due to currency values.  As you know the Euro is quite weak, and the dollar is very strong.  Companies raise prices in some regions and lower them in others to stabilize their profit margins where currencies are weak and also to keep people who have stronger currencies from traveling to foreign markets just to get cheaper pricing due to currency fluctuations.    

I'd love to see lower prices on everything in all markets, but as we all know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## arwen

Jetsetmax said:


> The lower price of gold is not going to decrease pricing in the Euro zone.  Gold prices dropped by about 30% about 2 years ago and have remained relatively stable since the summer of 2013.  This lower price range for gold didn't result in prices being lowered in any markets or by any brands.   Brands such as Cartier make lots of steel watches and products that do not involve the use of gold.  Therefore, they aren't likely to reduce the price of their products just because the price of gold has gone down, particularly when they are not making as much as they used to on all of their products because of the lower value of the Euro relative the to CHF.



I know, that´s what I meant: when gold prices went up the price increases were (understandably) justified by higher gold prices. 
But once the price lowered again nobody said "hey, gold price fell, so we make our gold products cheaper again". 
I know that every brand (not only luxery) has yearly increases, that´ s how our system works, but still I am miffed that decreasing gold prices did not affect their pricing models in favour of the customer. 
Not directing this specifically at Cartier, as I have not seen any brand lower their gold product prices. Of course a seller is only interested in keeping his profits high.

Now with the weak Euro of course this is another story- still I am curious if we see decreases once the Euro is stronger again (which will hopefully happen).

I should speak with my boss and get a salary correction due to the weak Euro, too, in order to keep up my spending habits


----------



## Jetsetmax

arwen said:


> I should speak with my boss and get a salary correction due to the weak Euro, too, in order to keep up my spending habits



  Wishing you all the best with having that salary corrected in order to keep up with your spending! :lolots:


----------



## sjunky13

HAHAAHA! Prices  would go down after I buy a few things. YAYAY !


----------



## dochunnybunny

a4alice said:


> It's $6950 before tax. I'm thinking of getting it but since my mom's going to Europe on a cruise next month, I'm not sure if I should wait until then. With the 13% HST the bracelet comes to about $4.3K but in Spain with tax refund the price is only a bit over $3.8K (all in CAD).




Wow!!!! Is this for real?? Im dying to get another love bracelet in YG. So, is it cheaper to buy it in thosw countries? Its $6300 now in the US excluding tax.


----------



## Kamilla

Wow, the U.S. prices dropped lower than how prices were in 2013.  Ouch to those who bought in the U.S. the past two years.

Wish VCA would do the same and drop its prices.  Lol.


----------



## Bag2gal

Cartier Price decrease??? This makes no sense to me??! Does anyone know if the price decrease happened or is going to happen in Canada too???


----------



## Jetsetmax

Kamilla said:


> Wow, the U.S. prices dropped lower than how prices were in 2013.  Ouch to those who bought in the U.S. the past two years.
> 
> Wish VCA would do the same and drop its prices.  Lol.



Its only a small drop in prices, so the new reduced prices are NOT anywhere nearly as low as they were prior to the last price increase in May 2013.  Not to mention, eventually they always raise their prices.  

I have yet to hear of VCA reducing their prices...whenever I get emails from my VCA SA its usually a warning of pending price increases.  



Bag2gal said:


> Cartier Price decrease??? This makes no sense to me??! Does anyone know if the price decrease happened or is going to happen in Canada too???



The price decrease happened in the US because the dollar is quite strong relative to the CHF.  Prices increased in the Euro Zone in February.  In Canada, the prices are going up by supposedly 9% on May 1st.  So if you want something there, make plans to purchase it soon!


----------



## baghagg

Jetsetmax said:


> Its only a small drop in prices, so the new reduced prices are NOT anywhere nearly as low as they were prior to the last price increase in May 2013.  Not to mention, eventually they always raise their prices.
> 
> I have yet to hear of VCA reducing their prices...whenever I get emails from my VCA SA its usually a warning of pending price increases.
> 
> 
> 
> The price decrease happened in the US because the dollar is quite strong relative to the CHF.  Prices increased in the Euro Zone in February.  In Canada, the prices are going up by supposedly 9% on May 1st.  So if you want something there, make plans to purchase it soon!



The four diamond Love went down $600.00.


----------



## a4alice

dochunnybunny said:


> Wow!!!! Is this for real?? Im dying to get another love bracelet in YG. So, is it cheaper to buy it in thosw countries? Its $6300 now in the US excluding tax.





Oops my bad, the $3.8K was for the love ring in white and rose gold. The bracelet comes down to be about $6350 CAD (with tax refund), which is still much cheaper if I were to buy it in Canada, which is $7853.5 after tax.


----------



## Rami00

Bag2gal said:


> Cartier Price decrease??? This makes no sense to me??! Does anyone know if the price decrease happened or is going to happen in Canada too???


 
Nope. The price increase will happen soon.


----------



## a4alice

I just got an email from my SA in Barcelona that on May 1st they are having ANOTHER price increase!!! But didn't they just have a price increase in Feb??? Does anybody know??


----------



## mywmy

Does anyone know the price of the yellow gold Love bracelet in Malaysia?


----------



## beanybaker

a4alice said:


> I just got an email from my SA in Barcelona that on May 1st they are having ANOTHER price increase!!! But didn't they just have a price increase in Feb??? Does anybody know??


Yes it's up to 9% in Europe .... The last increase was to do with the euro being so low, but this one is a general price increase


----------



## iddels

I was in Paris last week and visited Cartier on FSH. The SA confirmed there will be another price increase across Europe after 1 May, but didn't say by how much more. He did say it will be a significant increase though..


----------



## inverved

Tonight, I went into the Sydney boutique and was told the price increase would be between 8-10% after May 1. 

I decided to go for the Love ring in yellow gold to go with my Love bracelet.


----------



## Mcandy

no_1_diva said:


> Tonight, I went into the Sydney boutique and was told the price increase would be between 8-10% after May 1.
> 
> I decided to go for the Love ring in yellow gold to go with my Love bracelet.



Your got beautiful hands! Even without those rings.


----------



## Aspen02

I was at Cartier in Paris on FSH today and the SA mentioned prices were going up around 10%. She did not give a specific date. I mentioned I would be buying in next few days and she said I would be fine, but increase was very soon.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

Does anyone know if the current US prices will remain or if they will increase soon? I want to get a trinity ring, but won't make it to the store until 5/5.


----------



## Jetsetmax

brwneyedgrl said:


> Does anyone know if the current US prices will remain or if they will increase soon? I want to get a trinity ring, but won't make it to the store until 5/5.



They should remain as stable at least for a while.  The US just had a price DECREASE in April due to the strong value of the dollar.


----------



## celine4

beanybaker said:


> Yes it's up to 9% in Europe .... The last increase was to do with the euro being so low, but this one is a general price increase



So they prices will go up by 9% in Luxembourg on may 1st? OMG I gotta run and get the clou is this for sure? 
It went up 2% with the new tax in Lux on January 1st
Then, in february again 
and now... again?? 
Even tho my SA told me last time there would be an increase in April, but 9%?????
Thats a lot!


----------



## beanybaker

Everything is going up.... But it's up to 9% so who knows some things may only see a small rise....  defiantly not happy with constant price increases


----------



## beanybaker




----------



## celine4

beanybaker said:


> Everything is going up.... But it's up to 9% so who knows some things may only see a small rise....  defiantly not happy with constant price increases



Thanks for answering! Ill email my SA, and see if my husband contributes with 90% of the clou price as Im currently "saving" for it 

Yes all these price increases are crazy.. but on the other hand is good for the things we already got! The good thing about Luxembourg is that we still got 17% tax, even tho was much better with the 15%


----------



## beanybaker

celine4 said:


> Thanks for answering! Ill email my SA, and see if my husband contributes with 90% of the clou price as Im currently "saving" for it
> 
> Yes all these price increases are crazy.. but on the other hand is good for the things we already got! The good thing about Luxembourg is that we still got 17% tax, even tho was much better with the 15%


Yes I normally get my husband to contribute the full amount   there's soooooo many great things about lux but the weather today isn't one of them, Hope you get your clou ....


----------



## celine4

beanybaker said:


> Yes I normally get my husband to contribute the full amount   there's soooooo many great things about lux but the weather today isn't one of them, Hope you get your clou ....



The delights of having a generous husband 
Yes it was raining the whole day! But tomorrow is supposed to be "sunny" 
I hope I get the clou too! Im working on it  Ill keep you posted!


----------



## Rami00

I bought this white gold love over the weekend. A buddy to go with my yellow gold love. Price increase will happen on this Thursday.


----------



## Caz71

Beautiful look forward to model pic of both!


----------



## erinrose

Rami00 said:


> I bought this white gold love over the weekend. A buddy to go with my yellow gold love. Price increase will happen on this Thursday.


Beautiful!


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> I bought this white gold love over the weekend. A buddy to go with my yellow gold love. Price increase will happen on this Thursday.



YOU DID IT!!  Can't wait to see mid shots!!!  Congrats!


----------



## chris_sd

Rami00 said:


> I bought this white gold love over the weekend. A buddy to go with my yellow gold love. Price increase will happen on this Thursday.



wow, congratulations, what a beautiful piece on you,


----------



## barbie444

So there's a price increase happening in France on thursday??? I arrive in Paris on Thurday and wanted to get a Love necklace and a Just un clou ring


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> YOU DID IT!!  Can't wait to see mid shots!!!  Congrats!



Thank you! Don't laugh... I was planning to buy it in June but to beat an increase of $1k plus ...I gave in. It's still sitting in the box and I am testing my patience to see if I could survive. 

While I was at the boutique.. My SA was tempting me with this stack. What do you think? Three too many?


----------



## Rami00

Or


----------



## Rami00

chris_sd said:


> wow, congratulations, what a beautiful piece on you,





erinrose said:


> Beautiful!





Caz71 said:


> Beautiful look forward to model pic of both!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Rami00

barbie444 said:


> So there's a price increase happening in France on thursday??? I arrive in Paris on Thurday and wanted to get a Love necklace and a Just un clou ring



Not sure about France but Thursday, April 30th is the last day to buy in Canada. Good luck.

Is it possible to call the boutiquein advance and reserve your ring size?


----------



## MASEML

Must only be certain pieces that have decreased in the U.S.? The watch I've been eyeing is still the same price.


----------



## tiffany221

Rami00 said:


> Not sure about France but Thursday, April 30th is the last day to buy in Canada. Good luck.
> 
> Is it possible to call the boutiquein advance and reserve your ring size?




I think this is possible. I called the Cartier at CDG airport before and they said I could pay over the phone and pick up when I get there. I would imagine that would let you lock in the price.


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Or


3 Love bracelets are not too much. Either 3 will look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## beanybaker

barbie444 said:


> So there's a price increase happening in France on thursday??? I arrive in Paris on Thurday and wanted to get a Love necklace and a Just un clou ring


As I understand it, as of the 1st the prices will be the new higher price ... so the last day before increase is Thursday


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> While I was at the boutique.. My SA was tempting me with this stack. What do you think? Three too many?



I've seen more than two LOVES stacked on Reza from Shahs and one of those younger Kardashian girls (can't remember which one), looks good.  I'm not into that much stacking personally; i see girls here on tpf stacking up all kinds of bracelets...  Sometimes less really is more...


----------



## a4alice

my mom's going to Spain next month and I'm asking her to pick up the love ring and bracelet for me while she's there. I contacted the local Cartier store and they said that they would need to have the items "reserved" for me, and that they would require a $2000 euro deposit to their bank account, they don't accept credit card for reservation unless you're physically there with your card. My mom's only going to be there for a day (she's actually on a cruise tour and they get very little time on land and even so they might be going to other touristy places) so I asked them if my mom couldn't make it to the store can they refund back the deposit money, and they said no??? I don't know what to do anymore because I really want both items before price increase but I'm also scared that if plans fall through then I won't get my money back!! Anyone with any experience shopping at Cartier in Europe??


----------



## Caz71

baghagg said:


> I've seen more than two LOVES stacked on Reza from Shahs and one of those younger Kardashian girls (can't remember which one), looks good.  I'm not into that much stacking personally; i see girls here on tpf stacking up all kinds of bracelets...  Sometimes less really is more...



Kourtney Kardashian wears two yg. Looks great on her. Id luv that combo&#128542;


----------



## MASEML

a4alice said:


> my mom's going to Spain next month and I'm asking her to pick up the love ring and bracelet for me while she's there. I contacted the local Cartier store and they said that they would need to have the items "reserved" for me, and that they would require a $2000 euro deposit to their bank account, they don't accept credit card for reservation unless you're physically there with your card. My mom's only going to be there for a day (she's actually on a cruise tour and they get very little time on land and even so they might be going to other touristy places) so I asked them if my mom couldn't make it to the store can they refund back the deposit money, and they said no??? I don't know what to do anymore because I really want both items before price increase but I'm also scared that if plans fall through then I won't get my money back!! Anyone with any experience shopping at Cartier in Europe??



That really stinks- sorry. Personally, I wouldn't wire the deposit given you can't predict your mom's cruise schedule. I'd just pay the increased price if your mom makes it to the store - you'll still be getting it for less than if you bought it here.


----------



## beanybaker

MASEML said:


> That really stinks- sorry. Personally, I wouldn't wire the deposit given you can't predict your mom's cruise schedule. I'd just pay the increased price if your mom makes it to the store - you'll still be getting it for less than if you bought it here.



+1 way to risky to give a deposit unless you were 100% sure u could collect


----------



## arwen

beanybaker said:


> +1 way to risky to give a deposit unless you were 100% sure u could collect



+ 2, I think it is a bit outrageous how nonchalante they act with deposits... I understand they want a deposit but keeping it after it turns out the sale cannot be done is just plain theft to me, sorry. What is the justification? Do they at least offer some sort of store credit then?


----------



## Rami00

a4alice said:


> my mom's going to Spain next month and I'm asking her to pick up the love ring and bracelet for me while she's there. I contacted the local Cartier store and they said that they would need to have the items "reserved" for me, and that they would require a $2000 euro deposit to their bank account, they don't accept credit card for reservation unless you're physically there with your card. My mom's only going to be there for a day (she's actually on a cruise tour and they get very little time on land and even so they might be going to other touristy places) so I asked them if my mom couldn't make it to the store can they refund back the deposit money, and they said no??? I don't know what to do anymore because I really want both items before price increase but I'm also scared that if plans fall through then I won't get my money back!! Anyone with any experience shopping at Cartier in Europe??


 
Seriously? How would they justify keeping that deposit? It really sucks..sorry.


----------



## Rami00

Bother Free said:


> 3 Love bracelets are not too much. Either 3 will look gorgeous on you!!


 
Thank you Bother Free


----------



## a4alice

Thanks for everyone's input! I finally got hold of the store manager and she said they'll refund the deposit if plans do fall out. phew! But it still bugs me how I'm not able to put the deposit on a credit card because it's the EASIEST WAY especially with currency fluctuations and the possibility of a refund. Wiring money internationally is just horrible in my scenario due to high bank fees and what not.


----------



## arwen

So it's really going to happen on May 1st. They already had the new price tags on the pieces but still charging old price.


----------



## Elizshop

Is the price increase in us? Or just in Europe?


----------



## Bother Free

Elizshop said:


> Is the price increase in us? Or just in Europe?


I think in Europe and Canada. Prices reduced in the U.S.


----------



## MASEML

Bother Free said:


> I think in Europe and Canada. Prices reduced in the U.S.



I don't think everything in the U.S. has been reduced, they watch I want is still the same price - at least on the website.


----------



## MASEML

a4alice said:


> Thanks for everyone's input! I finally got hold of the store manager and she said they'll refund the deposit if plans do fall out. phew! But it still bugs me how I'm not able to put the deposit on a credit card because it's the EASIEST WAY especially with currency fluctuations and the possibility of a refund. Wiring money internationally is just horrible in my scenario due to high bank fees and what not.



Well in Europe they use chip and pin so that may be the reason why they can't run a transaction in their register as they need to have the physical card present. The other reason may be to prevent fraud - having the pin reduces the risk of unauthorized card use so if there's no pin available to use, they don't have a way to run the card to check for fraud.


----------



## Bother Free

MASEML said:


> I don't think everything in the U.S. has been reduced, they watch I want is still the same price - at least on the website.


I see....that sucks  It would be nice if watches were reduced as well. 
Prices for Love bracelets were reduced though.


----------



## MASEML

Was thinking about this further and more broadly since not all cards have a chip/pin - I think it personally boils down as a fraud preventative measure. I think for card payments, they probably want a physical signature or verification through your pin, as applicable. 

When I purchased from Harrods over the phone in the USA using my card, it was a to-do. I had to arrange it through a special department within Harrods (not the actual sales floor) that verified info with my bank, etc etc. I'm not sure whether other stores are equipped or willing to do this. 

Anyway, good to hear they will refund you of your mom can't make it!!


----------



## MASEML

Bother Free said:


> I see....that sucks  It would be nice if watches were reduced as well.
> Prices for Love bracelets were reduced though.



Me too! When I read that U.S. Prices has decreased, I went to the website to check. Would be so great if they went down....the watch I want is a really big investment so I'm just waiting for the right time.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

MASEML said:


> Me too! When I read that U.S. Prices has decreased, I went to the website to check. Would be so great if they went down....the watch I want is a really big investment so I'm just waiting for the right time.



YES! i heard it is because the US dollar is very strong now compared to the Euro. I too am planning on purchasing a watch. Do you mind sharing the watch you have in mind?


----------



## MASEML

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> YES! i heard it is because the US dollar is very strong now compared to the Euro. I too am planning on purchasing a watch. Do you mind sharing the watch you have in mind?



I want a mechanical watch which means a bigger faced watch. That said, I want the 33" BB RG with alligator strap or the 33" BB all RG watch - but more likely the alligator strap BB. I don't wear watches which is why I haven't purchased it yet but soon....

What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

MASEML said:


> I want a mechanical watch which means a bigger faced watch. That said, I want the 33" BB RG with alligator strap or the 33" BB all RG watch - but more likely the alligator strap BB. I don't wear watches which is why I haven't purchased it yet but soon....
> 
> What are you thinking of getting?



WOW stunning choices! I have the BB in ss 36 Automatic and LOVE it! You're going to love yours as well. I am planning on purchasing the Tank Anglaise size large Automatic in solid YG; i have not yet decided if i want the version with the diamonds or without.


----------



## MASEML

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> WOW stunning choices! I have the BB in ss 36 Automatic and LOVE it! You're going to love yours as well. I am planning on purchasing the Tank Anglaise size large Automatic in solid YG; i have not yet decided if i want the version with the diamonds or without.



Ooooh the tank anglaise is really nice! I was looking at that style initially, and now I can't remember why I later moved to the BB. I think you can't go wrong with either choice but how awesome would it be to have a diamond watch?  Gold with diamonds....my two favorite things.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

MASEML said:


> Ooooh the tank anglaise is really nice! I was looking at that style initially, and now I can't remember why I later moved to the BB. I think you can't go wrong with either choice but how awesome would it be to have a diamond watch?  Gold with diamonds....my two favorite things.



another thing we have in common hehe  there is nothing quite as beautiful


----------



## chris_sd

PRICE JUST WENT UP!! almost 10%~


----------



## QTbebe

chris_sd said:


> PRICE JUST WENT UP!! almost 10%~




Where?

Oh well, I guess I have plenty of time to decide before the next increase.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

chris_sd said:


> PRICE JUST WENT UP!! almost 10%~



I'm wondering where this happened as well.  US site is still the same.  I called my SA today and she played the clueless card about a price increase.  Said she knew nothing about it, but I could give her a $500 deposit to lock in the price "just in case".  Then she didn't press for this deposit at all and just said "let's regroup on this tomorrow and see what happens".  If I wake up to a price increase and am pushed out yet another year on my LOVE bracelet, I'm going to be so sad.  

Some say no increase in the US, only abroad, and that the decreased prices will stay as they are for now.  I'm so confused.


----------



## chris_sd

cartier price went up in FRANCE and some other European countries


----------



## chris_sd

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I'm wondering where this happened as well.  US site is still the same.  I called my SA today and she played the clueless card about a price increase.  Said she knew nothing about it, but I could give her a $500 deposit to lock in the price "just in case".  Then she didn't press for this deposit at all and just said "let's regroup on this tomorrow and see what happens".  If I wake up to a price increase and am pushed out yet another year on my LOVE bracelet, I'm going to be so sad.
> 
> Some say no increase in the US, only abroad, and that the decreased prices will stay as they are for now.  I'm so confused.



Cartier will not increase price in the U.S. since price here is already much more expensive than any other countries in the world.


----------



## Caz71

chris_sd said:


> Cartier will not increase price in the U.S. since price here is already much more expensive than any other countries in the world.



Bull****! More expensive in australia..everything here is...


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

chris_sd said:


> Cartier will not increase price in the U.S. since price here is already much more expensive than any other countries in the world.



Thanks for clarifying, Chris_SD!    You just made me very happy.


----------



## chris_sd

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Chris_SD!    You just made me very happy.



You are welcome, I wish you will get your bracelet soon. If you have opportunity to it buy abroad, that would still be much cheaper than U.S.,  since you don't need to pay tax which is at least 10% off whatever you see from Cartier website.


----------



## MASEML

chris_sd said:


> You are welcome, I wish you will get your bracelet soon. If you have opportunity to it buy abroad, that would still be much cheaper than U.S.,  since you don't need to pay tax which is at least 10% off whatever you see from Cartier website.



But you'll have to pay duty when bringing it back.


----------



## baghagg

Why would US increase prices when they just decreased them?


----------



## chris_sd

baghagg said:


> Why would US increase prices when they just decreased them?



Price is too expensive in the U.S., if they don't lower the U.S. price, nobody would buy it, JUC bracelet was $7200 plus tax in the U.S., but it's  only 6000 euro include tax in France .

You buy it in France, you get it for 5400 euro+Fight ticket ($1000) is much cheaper to purchase it in U.S. (7700 dollars)

1 euro=1.11 dollars

Free trip to Europe. There's no reason to buy Cartier in the U.S.

They have to balance the price in the world.


----------



## tutushopper

chris_sd said:


> Price is too expensive in the U.S.,* if they don't lower the U.S. price, nobody would buy it*, JUC bracelet was $7200 plus tax in the U.S., but it's  only 6000 euro include tax in France .
> 
> You buy it in France, you get it for 5400 euro+Fight ticket ($1000) is much cheaper to purchase it in U.S. (7700 dollars)
> 
> 1 euro=1.11 dollars
> 
> Free trip to Europe. There's no reason to buy Cartier in the U.S.
> 
> They have to balance the price in the world.


I guess I'm a nobody, because I bought the JUC with diamonds before the price decrease and paid full price in the U.S.  Silly silly me, I should have flown to Paris.  I guess that diamond Love I just bought makes me super silly.


----------



## jaztee

QTbebe said:


> Where?
> 
> Oh well, I guess I have plenty of time to decide before the next increase.



Prices have also gone up today in australia.


----------



## purseinsanity

tutushopper said:


> I guess I'm a nobody, because I bought the JUC with diamonds before the price decrease and paid full price in the U.S.  Silly silly me, I should have flown to Paris.  I guess that diamond Love I just bought makes me super silly.



If you bought right before the increase, they may give you the price difference? And which diamond Love did you get!?


----------



## chris_sd

tutushopper said:


> I guess I'm a nobody, because I bought the JUC with diamonds before the price decrease and paid full price in the U.S.  Silly silly me, I should have flown to Paris.  I guess that diamond Love I just bought makes me super silly.



Lol, the past is the past, there's no big difference now, i guess it's about 10%, lol, the price will be double in ten years, haha, never buy jewelry as investment, better buy stocks, haha


----------



## celine4

The price just went up on cartier.fr, the clou is around 600 euro more now.. the love too.. at least is good for the things I already own


----------



## arwen

chris_sd said:


> Price is too expensive in the U.S., if they don't lower the U.S. price, nobody would buy it, JUC bracelet was $7200 plus tax in the U.S., but it's  only 6000 euro include tax in France .
> 
> You buy it in France, you get it for 5400 euro+Fight ticket ($1000) is much cheaper to purchase it in U.S. (7700 dollars)
> 
> 1 euro=1.11 dollars
> 
> Free trip to Europe. There's no reason to buy Cartier in the U.S.
> 
> They have to balance the price in the world.


 

I guess they might increase sooner or later in the US, too. Good thing is the increase will be calculated from a decreased price.
The argument that it is already more expensive in the US is in my opinion nothing that bothers them. It is a luxery brand,  the exclusiveness is also achieved through the price. There are still enough people who can and will pay those prices.

It is cheaper buying abroad for US buyers because the Dollar is so strong. It was the other way round when it was weak a few years back. I remember my shopping spree in the US back then.

But for an EU citizen paying 6000 Euro for a Love in his/her own country equals to the price for an US citizen paying it in US in his/ her country because the purchase power is the same if you look only into households buying in their own country. 
Differences occur when you look at it globally.


----------



## tutushopper

purseinsanity said:


> If you bought right before the increase, they may give you the price difference? And which diamond Love did you get!?


I bought the JUC in January, before the price decrease in the U.S., so I think it's too far to get any difference.  I just bought the wg 4 diamond Love (I've had the plain wg for years).  Hopefully when she rings it Saturday (she's off Friday and she was closing when I talked with her Thursday night), I get the non-increased price.  


chris_sd said:


> Lol, the past is the past, there's no big difference now, i guess it's about 10%, lol, the price will be double in ten years, haha, never buy jewelry as investment, better buy stocks, haha


Indeed.  The first one I bought in wg was substantially less than what they sell for now.  I buy jewelry because I love it, not for investment.  The stock market isn't the best lately, but I'm hoping things rally back up soon.  I've just missed pre-price increases in jewelry, bags, and other things, so it's not that big of a deal.  I guess I really should go to Paris, buy the heart wants what it wants when it wants.


----------



## Bother Free

tutushopper said:


> I bought the JUC in January, before the price decrease in the U.S., so I think it's too far to get any difference.  I just bought the wg 4 diamond Love (I've had the plain wg for years).  Hopefully when she rings it Saturday (she's off Friday and she was closing when I talked with her Thursday night), I get the non-increased price.
> 
> Indeed.  The first one I bought in wg was substantially less than what they sell for now.  I buy jewelry because I love it, not for investment.  The stock market isn't the best lately, but I'm hoping things rally back up soon.  I've just missed pre-price increases in jewelry, bags, and other things, so it's not that big of a deal.  I guess I really should go to Paris, buy the heart wants what it wants when it wants.



Congrats on the WG 4 diamonds Love bracelet!  
I purchased mine on 4/17, it was right after the price decrease. I think you will pay the decreased price like I did. 
I would love to see your reveal when you pick up yours


----------



## tutushopper

Bother Free said:


> Congrats on the WG 4 diamonds Love bracelet!
> I purchased mine on 4/17, it was right after the price decrease. I think you will pay the decreased price like I did.
> I would love to see your reveal when you pick up yours


Thank you. My SA will be sending it to me on Monday so it should arrive on Wednesday. I'm really looking forward to receiving this Love!


----------



## **Chanel**

I was planning to get something Cartier for my Birthday in July, but got it last week instead to beat the price increase .


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> I guess I'm a nobody, because I bought the JUC with diamonds before the price decrease and paid full price in the U.S.  Silly silly me, I should have flown to Paris.  I guess that diamond Love I just bought makes me super silly.


 
Good to see you back Tutushopper.


Well, don't forget to add hotel, food and cab rides to that flight. LOL! Trust me Paris trip cost as much as JUC.


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Good to see you back Tutushopper.
> 
> 
> Well, don't forget to add hotel, food and cab rides to that flight. LOL! Trust me Paris trip cost as much as JUC.


Thank you, Rami. I agree there are so many more expenses to be added to a Paris trip.


----------



## Caz71

The Clou is now 9 grand in Australia. No chance of buying now...&#128544;


----------



## a4alice

MASEML said:


> Well in Europe they use chip and pin so that may be the reason why they can't run a transaction in their register as they need to have the physical card present. The other reason may be to prevent fraud - having the pin reduces the risk of unauthorized card use so if there's no pin available to use, they don't have a way to run the card to check for fraud.



But my argument was that because it's only a deposit, it wasn't an actual payment for the item. They are not at any loss and there's no fraud prevention because I am not getting the item until my mom's physically there with her credit card (which then means it will be verified) paying for it in full. I just thought paying the deposit alone by credit card made so much more sense just because I'm still not 100% certain that my mom will make it there that day. And if they need to refund the payment they will have to go through a long process and when I get it back it would still be in euros which I would have then convert it back to cad. At first I thought it would be like the US where pretty much at any department store and high end boutique they can just do a phone order/reservation and get things sorted out that way.


----------



## MASEML

a4alice said:


> But my argument was that because it's only a deposit, it wasn't an actual payment for the item. They are not at any loss and there's no fraud prevention because I am not getting the item until my mom's physically there with her credit card (which then means it will be verified) paying for it in full. I just thought paying the deposit alone by credit card made so much more sense just because I'm still not 100% certain that my mom will make it there that day. And if they need to refund the payment they will have to go through a long process and when I get it back it would still be in euros which I would have then convert it back to cad. At first I thought it would be like the US where pretty much at any department store and high end boutique they can just do a phone order/reservation and get things sorted out that way.




I totally get your perspective - it is much simpler to place a "hold" or "pending charge" on the your account for the amount of the deposit. My point is that when using a card of any type, the physical store may not be able to do it Bc of technical restrictions with their registers and payment system.

The fraud prevention piece doesn't necessarily need to have the goods delivered, thieves use cards to test its validity first, though usually in smaller amounts. I only raised this because that's the purpose of emv cards so if they began accepting phone orders paid by card, it circumvents the emv process, which they may by policy or by technical limitations cannot do. 

Anyway, I'm glad you were able to resolve and will get your money back if your mom can't make it . And a charge send or phone purchase for hold and pick up in chanel UK is by wire too.


----------



## bagreedy

After the price increase in EU and decrease in US are the prices the same weather you buy in EU or US?

For ex: Trinity classic ring is 1140$ in US and 1120Euros in Europe. So with tax the item is 1240(where I live) vs 1257 in EU(before VAT refund). So the only savings with VAT is the tax. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## iddels

bagreedy said:


> After the price increase in EU and decrease in US are the prices the same weather you buy in EU or US?
> 
> For ex: Trinity classic ring is 1140$ in US and 1120Euros in Europe. So with tax the item is 1240(where I live) vs 1257 in EU(before VAT refund). So the only savings with VAT is the tax. Is my understanding correct?



Wow, is there a price decrease in th US?


----------



## Jetsetmax

iddels said:


> Wow, is there a price decrease in th US?



Yes, there was a roughly 5% decrease in the U.S. back in April.


----------



## iddels

Jetsetmax said:


> Yes, there was a roughly 5% decrease in the U.S. back in April.



Thanks for the swift reply! Do you know if there was a decrease anywhere else - Asia?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jetsetmax said:


> Yes, there was a roughly 5% decrease in the U.S. back in April.



Yep


----------



## Jetsetmax

iddels said:


> Thanks for the swift reply! Do you know if there was a decrease anywhere else - Asia?



Most countries that had price adjustments, had increases.  As far as I know only the U.S. had a decrease (due to the strong value of the U.S. dollar relative to the CHF).


----------



## Luxelifemomma

I believe Hong Kong also decreased.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Luxelifemomma said:


> I believe Hong Kong also decreased.



Yes, I just saw an article mentioning HK also had a price decrease from Cartier.


----------



## iddels

Thanks for both your feedback Jetsetmax & Luxelifemomma. Appreciate it! Will check out my local store to see if there is any decrease/ increase. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

My husband bought me a rose gold love bracelet in February and paid $6600, now it's gone down to $6300, does anyone think I could ask for a credit in that amount to purchase the white gold, which has gone from 7100$ to 6750? Is that tacky?


----------



## marwaaa

Hermey_dentiste said:


> My husband bought me a rose gold love bracelet in February and paid $6600, now it's gone down to $6300, does anyone think I could ask for a credit in that amount to purchase the white gold, which has gone from 7100$ to 6750? Is that tacky?




If I'm not mistaken, Cartier will only honor that price difference if it was purchased after April 1st, but it's worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Jetsetmax

They won't credit the difference on anything purchased before April 1st.  After nearly 4 months I'd say you're out of luck.  But the reduction wasn't that large and they will eventually go up again so just move on and get it in white gold.  I have the rose gold & the white gold and love them!  Cheers!


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

Thanks Marwaaa and Jetsetmax....I'll jump to get it before it goes back up!


----------



## baghagg

February to April is two months, not four ..


----------



## shopoholica

Whoa I just realized that the price decreased from $6600 to $6300 (which was the price back in 2013-2014) for the YG and RG Love bracelets...Is the dollar just getting stronger?

I also noticed that everything recently has been getting cheaper, whether it be Ralph Lauren clothes, VCA bracelets, Tiffany Jewelry...I thought brands like Cartier never decreased their prices?


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> February to April is two months, not four ..



Well aware that Feb to April is 2 months.  However, the person who posted on that issue wasn't posting about possibly asking for a credit until mid May...so it was actually 3.5 months going on 4 months since the actual purchase. 



shopoholica said:


> Whoa I just realized that the price decreased from $6600 to $6300 (which was the price back in 2013-2014) for the YG and RG Love bracelets...Is the dollar just getting stronger?
> 
> I also noticed that everything recently has been getting cheaper, whether it be Ralph Lauren clothes, VCA bracelets, Tiffany Jewelry...I thought brands like Cartier never decreased their prices?



The dollar is much stronger relative to the Euro than it was a year or two ago.  Also, the Euro has really fallen in value compared to the CHF.  The decease in the US and increases in other markets was to stabilize the value/cost of items in various markets.  
For a while people in the US were going to Canada and buying Love bracelets and JUCs because of the big disparity in price.  However, with a big increase in Canada and a decrease in the US, that isn't happening anymore.  

A few companies have decreased prices in the US, while increasing them in other markets.  It doesn't happen often but it does happen on occasion.  Sadly, the pieces from VC&A that I would want haven't dropped in price.  Hope you get something you like while prices are relatively good here.  Cheers!


----------



## baghagg

Jetsetmax said:


> Well aware that Feb to April is 2 months.  However, the person who posted on that issue wasn't posting about possibly asking for a credit until mid May...so it was actually 3.5 months going on 4 months since the actual purchase.



Actually, the issue is not the calculation from date of price increase to date of request; it is from date of purchase to date of price increase.   The price increase happened first week of April.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Actually, the issue is not the calculation from date of price increase to date of request; it is from date of purchase to date of price increase.   The price increase happened first week of April.



*price decrease*


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> Actually, the issue is not the calculation from date of price increase to date of request; it is from date of purchase to date of price increase.   The price increase happened first week of April.



Correct, it is from the date of purchase to the date of the decrease.   In the end the decrease is a nice bonus for those currently in the market for Cartier products but on a Love bracelet in YG/RG it's only about $300, so it's not the end of the world for those who missed the adjustment period.  Cheers!


----------



## baghagg

Jetsetmax said:


> Correct, it is from the date of purchase to the date of the decrease.   In the end the decrease is a nice bonus for those currently in the market for Cartier products but on a Love bracelet in YG/RG it's only about $300, so it's not the end of the world for those who missed the adjustment period.  Cheers!



Yes, and the decrease for the four diamond Love is approx $600.00.


----------



## 336

Can someone tell me how much it is for YG love bangle in HK currently?


----------



## Cat2708

Does anyone know the price of the love motif plain wide YG ring in Canadian dollars. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris32

Does anyone know what was the price for JUC RG with diamonds in USD prior to recent price changes?
I am not sure if this is the right time to get it while it is slight cheaper than earlier this year.
Thanks.


----------



## BHmommy

Polaris32 said:


> Does anyone know what was the price for JUC RG with diamonds in USD prior to recent price changes?
> I am not sure if this is the right time to get it while it is slight cheaper than earlier this year.
> Thanks.


the JUC RG with diamonds was US$12,500 before the price decrease.


----------



## Polaris32

BHmommy said:


> the JUC RG with diamonds was US$12,500 before the price decrease.


Thanks much!!!


----------



## Chanellover12

does anyone know the price of a cartier bracelet in israel or if one can be purchased there?


----------



## schatje

Chanellover12 said:


> does anyone know the price of a cartier bracelet in israel or if one can be purchased there?



I've seen a boutique in Tel Aviv Hashalom, not too sure about the pricing though.


----------



## auth888

Aspen02 said:


> I was at Cartier in Paris on FSH today and the SA mentioned prices were going up around 10%. She did not give a specific date. I mentioned I would be buying in next few days and she said I would be fine, but increase was very soon.



Hi how muCh did it retail for? And do u know how much or percentage for vat refund? Thanks


----------



## 336

Another price increase on September 1st confirmed by my SA today. Roughly 10%. She said they hadn't even managed to memorise some of the new prices from the May increase yet!


----------



## 336

Price increase confirmed by my SA on September 1st. Roughly 10%. She was saying how they hadn't managed to remember some of the new prices from the Price increase from May yet


----------



## marwaaa

336 said:


> Price increase confirmed by my SA on September 1st. Roughly 10%. She was saying how they hadn't managed to remember some of the new prices from the Price increase from May yet




In the U.S.?


----------



## Vvicky

I suppose also it's in U.S..


----------



## uhpharm01

Vvicky said:


> I suppose also it's in U.S..


But the U.S. had a price decrease earlier this year. But now a price increase. &#128064;


----------



## Jetsetmax

Vvicky said:


> I suppose also it's in U.S..



You can't presume that.  The person posting posted from a country that had a price increase.  Cartier did NOT increase prices in all countries, only in the Eurozone and possibly part of Asia.  The US actually got a 5% decrease due to currency strength.   

Someone needs to check with a US SA to inquire.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jetsetmax said:


> You can't presume that.  The person posting posted from a country that had a price increase.  Cartier did NOT increase prices in all countries, only in the Eurozone and possibly part of Asia.  The US actually got a 5% decrease due to currency strength.
> 
> Someone needs to check with a US SA to inquire.



I just called the Cartier on the west coast and they said that there WASN'T a price increase coming in sept 1 2015.


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> I just called the Cartier on the west coast and they said that there WASN'T a price increase coming in sept 1 2015.





Anyone knows about Europe?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I just called the Cartier on the west coast and they said that there WASN'T a price increase coming in sept 1 2015.



Please excuse the bad grammar


----------



## 336

Oh to clarify - I live in Australia. We've just seen price increases at Tiffany and LV. No word on if the Hermes price decrease will happen here either.


----------



## jess236

..


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone know the price of a rose/yellow gold rainbow Love in Canada? TIA!


----------



## LI94

How much does the Cartier Love ring cost? With and without diamonds.


----------



## Snow Diva

Any word if Canada is getting a price increase as well? I have a couple things on my wish list and I'm wondering if I should pull the trigger now or wait until my birthday.


----------



## takeoutbox

Snow Diva said:


> Any word if Canada is getting a price increase as well? I have a couple things on my wish list and I'm wondering if I should pull the trigger now or wait until my birthday.



I believe canada had an increase in may.


----------



## Vvicky

I hope there will be no further increase in Europe this year..would be too much!


----------



## theITbag

U.S. has a price decrease due to the weakness of currencies (not sure which ones).  I think it is about 5% reduction.  My love bracelet was $8850 last year and now selling for $8400.  Great time to buy Cartier pieces in the U.S.


----------



## purse whore

theITbag said:


> U.S. has a price decrease due to the weakness of currencies (not sure which ones).  I think it is about 5% reduction.  My love bracelet was $8850 last year and now selling for $8400.  Great time to buy Cartier pieces in the U.S.


Very true, but even better if you are a U.S. Citizen buying in Europe.  I came back from Italy recently and due to the strength of the U.S. dollar and VAT refund, pieces are almost 15-20 percent less the U.S. price.  Even better, Cartier deducts the VAT at time of purchase so as long as you show up at the airport And file the paperwork you don't have to worry about waiting for the refund.


----------



## uhpharm01

purse whore said:


> Very true, but even better if you are a U.S. Citizen buying in Europe.  I came back from Italy recently and due to the strength of the U.S. dollar and VAT refund, pieces are almost 15-20 percent less the U.S. price.  Even better, Cartier deducts the VAT at time of purchase so as long as you show up at the airport And file the paperwork you don't have to worry about waiting for the refund.



Good to know


----------



## Elizshop

In Europe is it 15-20% less than listed us price or are u factoring sales tax too?


----------



## Snow Diva

takeoutbox said:


> I believe canada had an increase in may.




Thanks! Yes I knew about the May increase, I was just hearing about a possible September increase as well so I was worried! Thanks for responding


----------



## pree

I heard from my SA that there will be a 15% increase in Asia from 1st September.......


----------



## emjetz

pree said:


> I heard from my SA that there will be a 15% increase in Asia from 1st September.......



I heard that too but about 8%...that's why I plan to purchase my first cartier next week!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Oh no!  A price increase. I will be in Hong Kong and Japan in two weeks.  Can someone tell me the price of the plain yellow gold love bracelet in Hong Kong?  Is it cheaper to buy the love in Japan or Hong Kong?  Where in Asia?  I hope the price increase won't happen before I get there [emoji27]


----------



## emjetz

AmorNChanel said:


> Oh no!  A price increase. I will be in Hong Kong and Japan in two weeks.  Can someone tell me the price of the plain yellow gold love bracelet in Hong Kong?  Is it cheaper to buy the love in Japan or Hong Kong?  Where in Asia?  I hope the price increase won't happen before I get there [emoji27]



Hkd47100


----------



## AmorNChanel

Thank you so much.  Is an increase expected in Hong Kong too?  And do you know when?  [emoji29]


----------



## SilverBen

Does anyone know if there will be a price increase in the U.S. before the year 2015 is over?
TIA


----------



## emjetz

AmorNChanel said:


> Thank you so much.  Is an increase expected in Hong Kong too?  And do you know when?  [emoji29]



No idea..I just heard from the SA in KL...


----------



## AmorNChanel

emjetz said:


> No idea..I just heard from the SA in KL...



Thanks. These price increases always make me nervous.  They seem to come around so soon too


----------



## Rami00

Snow Diva said:


> Thanks! Yes I knew about the May increase, I was just hearing about a possible September increase as well so I was worried! Thanks for responding


 
There was a 10% increase on August 1st on diamonds only.


----------



## jyang47

Hey guys! I'm planning on buying the love wedding band in white gold with one diamond for my birthday! Anyone know the price of it in Canada? Just wanted to know so I'm prepared when i go!


----------



## eggpudding

emjetz said:


> I heard that too but about 8%...that's why I plan to purchase my first cartier next week!


 


AmorNChanel said:


> Thank you so much.  Is an increase expected in Hong Kong too?  And do you know when?  [emoji29]


 
Arghh!! But 8% would mean roughly same price as, or just under, the original price for YG plain love before the price adjustment? around 50ish-k HKD, before the price adjustment for Euro this year, it was 51K. 

Dang it. I bought the love cuff recently and planned to get the full love end of this year, early next year... maybe I need to get it ASAP.


----------



## emjetz

eggpudding said:


> Arghh!! But 8% would mean roughly same price as, or just under, the original price for YG plain love before the price adjustment? around 50ish-k HKD, before the price adjustment for Euro this year, it was 51K.
> 
> Dang it. I bought the love cuff recently and planned to get the full love end of this year, early next year... maybe I need to get it ASAP.



I got the love bangle yesterday....SA said it's 15% increase not 8%....


----------



## Vvicky

Does someone know if there is a price increase in Europe as well?


----------



## Livia1

Vvicky said:


> Does someone know if there is a price increase in Europe as well?




I would love to know as well


----------



## Vvicky

Just called to Cartier in Germany, they said there is no price increase planned so far!))


----------



## Livia1

Vvicky said:


> Just called to Cartier in Germany, they said there is no price increase planned so far!))




Thank you!
I called a couple of retailers this afternoon and was told the same thing. Fingers crossed ... I'm looking to buy a watch but just need to be absolutely sure I've "chosen" the right one


----------



## eggpudding

emjetz said:


> I got the love bangle yesterday....SA said it's 15% increase not 8%....



Noooooo


----------



## CottageCouture

Vvicky said:


> Just called to Cartier in Germany, they said there is no price increase planned so far!))




Thank you for calling them. I was also wondering.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Are these increases for the U.S. Too? I just called my store here asking about it and they said no price increase that they know of right now, but that they usually have two weeks to let clients know of any increases. Does anyone know any different?? Thx!


----------



## Bellastella79

Livia1 said:


> I would love to know as well


yes, a 10 % increase in october is coming. 3rd round this year...


----------



## baghagg

Bellastella79 said:


> yes, a 10 % increase in october is coming. 3rd round this year...



To which country do you refer?


----------



## Bellastella79

baghagg said:


> To which country do you refer?


The whole Europe .


----------



## auntynat

Confirming the price increase in Australia for 1st Sept seems to be about 6%+ but varies per piece. For example RG Love bracelet was aud 8,000 now 8,800, RG 4 diamond was 13,800 now 14,200..


----------



## theITbag

No increase in U.S.!!! [emoji1]


----------



## Bun

pree said:


> I heard from my SA that there will be a 15% increase in Asia from 1st September.......



Hi, is there a price increase in Malaysia on 1 Sep? Could you tell me how much is the plain YG love and 4 diamonds YG love? TIA!


----------



## Caz71

auntynat said:


> Confirming the price increase in Australia for 1st Sept seems to be about 6%+ but varies per piece. For example RG Love bracelet was aud 8,000 now 8,800, RG 4 diamond was 13,800 now 14,200..



Omg. Its gone up abt a grand since earlier increase. Thiefs!!


----------



## eggpudding

emjetz said:


> I got the love bangle yesterday....SA said it's 15% increase not 8%....



The Cartier HK website still has the same prices as of today... is there still hope?!


----------



## Caz71

Hmmm hasnt gold prices come down??


----------



## auntynat

I work in finance and can confirm there is no direct correlation between the price of the materials (gold or diamond) and the sales price. Exchange rates seem to drive how many price adjustments there are in the year which is why it's different per country. I was debating the 4 diamond love but 5k for less than half a carat of diamonds (.46)  seems a high price for the workmanship of the setting. Also apologies I made a typo earlier, the yg/rg love went from 8,300 to 8,800. Still a lot, even my SA said they were surprised but that it's the best seller...


----------



## ZukaChan

Bellastella79 said:


> The whole Europe .




Any way someone can confirm this? Going to Europe in Nov. with plans to buy my first Cartier. So I'm praying that its not true! =D


----------



## Vvicky

ZukaChan said:


> Any way someone can confirm this? Going to Europe in Nov. with plans to buy my first Cartier. So I'm praying that its not true! =D




Yesterday I called again to Cartier in Germany, the helpdesk person said there is definitely NO price increase in October or near future.


----------



## Caz71

Aussie online shop not showing prices now. Just on request!


----------



## Livia1

ZukaChan said:


> Any way someone can confirm this? Going to Europe in Nov. with plans to buy my first Cartier. So I'm praying that its not true! =D





Vvicky said:


> Yesterday I called again to Cartier in Germany, the helpdesk person said there is definitely NO price increase in October or near future.




I talked to Cartier UK Customer Service last week and was told the same thing - no price increase for the next couple of months at least.


----------



## ZukaChan

Thanks so much!! Really appreciate it! XD


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I was in the Cartier Melbourne boutique today - Single diamond Love cuff is $7450 - that's $1000 more expensive than 6 months ago.


----------



## CGORO2

is it just me or the Cartier Australia website doesn't show the prices anymore unless you request for it?


----------



## uhpharm01

CGORO2 said:


> is it just me or the Cartier Australia website doesn't show the prices anymore unless you request for it?


It's the same way in the U.S. WEbsite too.


----------



## theITbag

uhpharm01 said:


> It's the same way in the U.S. WEbsite too.




Price is on the U.S. Website for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

theITbag said:


> Price is on the U.S. Website for me.



Here's a screenshot from my cell phone


----------



## theITbag

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a screenshot from my cell phone




Mine shows the price.  Try typing Cartier.us


----------



## uhpharm01

theITbag said:


> Mine shows the price.  Try typing Cartier.us



Thanks. That worked.


----------



## Frivole88

i could also see the US prices on the cartier website


----------



## uhpharm01

kristinlorraine said:


> i could also see the US prices on the cartier website



I just found it also


----------



## Storm Spirit

According to one of the SAs at the Vancouver boutique, there'll be a price increase across Canada in November, but she didn't know when exactly or what the increase will be.


----------



## Rami00

Storm Spirit said:


> According to one of the SAs at the Vancouver boutique, there'll be a price increase across Canada in November, but she didn't know when exactly or what the increase will be.



Confirmed with my SA. 5% on jewelry and 9% on diamonds.


----------



## cherylc

First Chanel, now Cartier, ugh us poor Canadians!!!! :cry:


----------



## Snow Diva

Storm Spirit said:


> According to one of the SAs at the Vancouver boutique, there'll be a price increase across Canada in November, but she didn't know when exactly or what the increase will be.







Rami00 said:


> Confirmed with my SA. 5% on jewelry and 9% on diamonds.




Thanks for the Intel! My birthday is in early November, so I would like to pick something up from off my wish list before the increase. Now I know to go before the end of the month  [emoji253]


----------



## nty

Snow Diva said:


> Thanks for the Intel! My birthday is in early November, so I would like to pick something up from off my wish list before the increase. Now I know to go before the end of the month  [emoji253]


Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## nty

Rami00 said:


> Confirmed with my SA. 5% on jewelry and 9% on diamonds.


Thank you for this information!!


----------



## cherylc

Rami00 said:


> Confirmed with my SA. 5% on jewelry and 9% on diamonds.




rami, so is it 9% on anything with diamonds? so the love with 4 diamonds will be up 9%? or is it like engagement rings other fine jewellery etc..


----------



## Rami00

The price increases are killing me. I hope everyone gets whatever they want before it goes up again.


----------



## Rami00

cherylc said:


> rami, so is it 9% on anything with diamonds? so the love with 4 diamonds will be up 9%? or is it like engagement rings other fine jewellery etc..



That's a very good question. I just texted my SA. Keep you posted.


----------



## Rami00

cherylc said:


> rami, so is it 9% on anything with diamonds? so the love with 4 diamonds will be up 9%? or is it like engagement rings other fine jewellery etc..


 
Just confirmed with my SA. 9% on diamonds only. All other jewelry (including fine) only 5%.


----------



## cherylc

Rami00 said:


> Just confirmed with my SA. 9% on diamonds only. All other jewelry (including fine) only 5%.




thanks rami! ugh wish I had the funds to buy now. want a WG 4 Diamond love so bad. might never be able to get it with these crazy increases!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

So does anyone have any idea on when the next price increase in US for the LOVE bracelet?!? I won't be able to go to a boutique until late November &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Rami00

cherylc said:


> thanks rami! ugh wish I had the funds to buy now. want a WG 4 Diamond love so bad. might never be able to get it with these crazy increases!



You could apply for Cartier red card. You need to pay within an year and it's interest free. Just an idea.


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Rami00 said:


> You could apply for Cartier red card. You need to pay within an year and it's interest free. Just an idea.



Can I apply online? I don't see any link in the website to apply


----------



## Rami00

ChanelAddicts said:


> Can I apply online? I don't see any link in the website to apply



Call the store and find out. Let me know if you need SA info.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Rami00 said:


> You could apply for Cartier red card. You need to pay within an year and it's interest free. Just an idea.




OMG, I didn't know they had a special card.  I want a love bracelet and was going to get one after 11/15.  When is there an increase?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Rami00 said:


> Call the store and find out. Let me know if you need SA info.




You are so helpful.  I called and they said you can apply in store and over $2500 is 1 year zero interest.  She also said the price increase would be the 1st of the year.


----------



## gators

Chanel 0407 said:


> You are so helpful.  I called and they said you can apply in store and over $2500 is 1 year zero interest.  She also said the price increase would be the 1st of the year.



Do you know if there are any perks to the Cartier card other than interest free for a year?  Is it a visa/MasterCard or specifically a Cartier card that you can only use at Cartier?   Sucks about the price increase.  I want a love also.  Guess I need to think about buying before January.


----------



## Rami00

Chanel 0407 said:


> You are so helpful.  I called and they said you can apply in store and over $2500 is 1 year zero interest.  She also said the price increase would be the 1st of the year.


Happy to help. Our price increase hits on Nov 1st 


gators said:


> Do you know if there are any perks to the Cartier card other than interest free for a year?  Is it a visa/MasterCard or specifically a Cartier card that you can only use at Cartier?   Sucks about the price increase.  I want a love also.  Guess I need to think about buying before January.


It's a Cartier only card. Interest free for one year.


----------



## gators

Rami00 said:


> Happy to help. Our price increase hits on Nov 1st
> 
> It's a Cartier only card. Interest free for one year.




Good to know.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Chanel 0407

Rami00 said:


> Happy to help. Our price increase hits on Nov 1st
> 
> It's a Cartier only card. Interest free for one year.




and you are in Canada?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chanel 0407 said:


> and you are in Canada?




Now the 11/1 date really scares me.  I thought I at least had until Dec when I'm visiting Chicago.  I guess I will have to send BF to Cartier San Fran tonight to do some investigating.


----------



## missyb

Us increase is not November 1st. Just got off the phone with SA


----------



## Rami00

Chanel 0407 said:


> and you are in Canada?



I am in Canada.


----------



## uhpharm01

missyb said:


> Us increase is not November 1st. Just got off the phone with SA



Will there be one next year


----------



## Rami00

uhpharm01 said:


> Will there be one next year



One of my friends said there will be one in Jan/Feb ..don't quote me on it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> One of my friends said there will be one in Jan/Feb ..don't quote me on it.



For the USA ?! I'm still saving for my two tone tank francisca watch


----------



## koprincess

My SA told me if anything it'll probably be in April for the US but she'd let me know if otherwise


----------



## Rami00

uhpharm01 said:


> For the USA ?! I'm still saving for my two tone tank francisca watch


 
Yes. Apparently prices went down in the States so it will be the official price increase.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Rami00 said:


> Yes. Apparently prices went down in the States so it will be the official price increase.




Yes, in April of this year prices went down.


----------



## uhpharm01

koprincess said:


> My SA told me if anything it'll probably be in April for the US but she'd let me know if otherwise


Okay thanks


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, in April of this year prices went down.



What was the price then?


----------



## marwaaa

ChanelAddicts said:


> What was the price then?




A love bracelet went down from 6600 to 6300 in April


----------



## starshar

Any idea any price increase in Singapore soon?

I was told by the SA that there hasnt been any price increase in 2015, so they are kind of expecting it to happen soon, but they are not able to tell me when.


----------



## morc324

I do hope the price increases in the US. I bought my love bracelet in October 2014 (just a year ago). When it went down in April, it was upsetting since I thought when buying it, it would be a great investment!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

I'm sure it will next April when they usually do the increased.


----------



## Jetsetmax

morc324 said:


> I do hope the price increases in the US. I bought my love bracelet in October 2014 (just a year ago). When it went down in April, it was upsetting since I thought when buying it, it would be a great investment!



While no one likes to feel they didn't get the best price on something, I'm not sure why it would be so upsetting.  The price only went down 5% which is just a few hundred dollars on say a gold Love bracelet or gold JUC.  I never enjoyed my Love bracelets or other Cartier pieces any more or any less because of subsequent price increases or decreases. 

You should never buy jewelry thinking of it as an investment.  That's what sellers want buyers to believe, but most jewelry depreciates in value.  They make a zillion Love bracelets and JUCs every year so the pre-owned ones sell for a fraction of the price of a new one.  Only buy jewelry if you truly love it. 

Enjoy your bracelet or whatever you bought.  Prices will eventually go up at some point.  However, I'm glad their prices dropped and now is the time to take advantage of the dollar being strong and giving you more purchasing power than it previously had with Cartier and other high end companies.


----------



## koprincess

jetsetmax said:


> while no one likes to feel they didn't get the best price on something, i'm not sure why it would be so upsetting.  The price only went down 5% which is just a few hundred dollars on say a gold love bracelet or gold juc.  I never enjoyed my love bracelets or other cartier pieces any more or any less because of subsequent price increases or decreases.
> 
> 
> 
> You should never buy jewelry thinking of it as an investment.  That's what sellers want buyers to believe, but most jewelry depreciates in value.  They make a zillion love bracelets and jucs every year so the pre-owned ones sell for a fraction of the price of a new one.  Only buy jewelry if you truly love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your bracelet or whatever you bought.  Prices will eventually go up at some point.  However, i'm glad their prices dropped and now is the time to take advantage of the dollar being strong and giving you more purchasing power than it previously had with cartier and other high end companies.




+1


----------



## L etoile

morc324 said:


> I do hope the price increases in the US. I bought my love bracelet in October 2014 (just a year ago). When it went down in April, it was upsetting since I thought when buying it, it would be a great investment!


While gold itself can be an investment, the Love bracelet is not likely to appreciate. I think that the gold weight is less than 40g so it may really only be $1000-$1500 in gold. The rest of the price that you pay for the Love is because you love it (in addition to the designer mark-up).


----------



## Chanel 0407

koprincess said:


> +1




++2


----------



## birkin10600

Hi everyone!  Just wondering how much is the current price of Love bracelet yellow/rose gold with 4 diamonds in Canada?  Thank you in advance for your help. &#128522;


----------



## Storm Spirit

birkin10600 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wondering how much is the current price of Love bracelet yellow/rose gold with 4 diamonds in Canada?  Thank you in advance for your help. &#128522;



http://ca.cartier.com/en-ca/collect...celets/b6035917-love-bracelet-4-diamonds.html

$12,800 excluding sales tax, same as the rose gold


----------



## birkin10600

Storm Spirit said:


> http://ca.cartier.com/en-ca/collect...celets/b6035917-love-bracelet-4-diamonds.html
> 
> $12,800 excluding sales tax, same as the rose gold



Thank you so much Storm Spirit! &#128522;


----------



## breakfast@marys

is there going to be a price increase in europe anytime soon?


----------



## cartier_love

L etoile said:


> While gold itself can be an investment, the Love bracelet is not likely to appreciate. I think that the gold weight is less than 40g so it may really only be $1000-$1500 in gold. The rest of the price that you pay for the Love is because you love it (in addition to the designer mark-up).


 
I disagree, back in 2009 the love bracelets were selling for $3,000 USD. Today, you can't buy a used one for even close to that price. The loves will continue to go up and the used one goes up as well.


----------



## coapple

Can anybody help me with Ballon Bleu small rose gold price in Canada? Thank you.

Here is the us link:

http://m.cartier.us/en-us/collectio...er/w6900256-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch.html


----------



## honhon

cartier in europe raised its price!!!!! the necklace i was eyeing is up by close to 10%.  I'm in shock


----------



## Jetsetmax

honhon said:


> cartier in europe raised its price!!!!! the necklace i was eyeing is up by close to 10%.  I'm in shock



Just curious, prior to noticing a price increase, approximately when was last time you had checked it's price?  Thanks.


----------



## honhon

Jetsetmax said:


> Just curious, prior to noticing a price increase, approximately when was last time you had checked it's price?  Thanks.


few weeks ago.  the necklace i was looking at was 6600euro.  it is 7200euro today. i check price on online shopping site


----------



## Vvicky

Strange, I don't see any price difference (checked Germany), are you sure?


----------



## uhpharm01

Are the pricing going up in the USA ?


----------



## Livia1

I don't see any  price difference for Denmark either.


----------



## Jetsetmax

uhpharm01 said:


> Are the pricing going up in the USA ?



Not necessarily, the dollar is quite strong, while the Euro has been very weak for the last few months.


----------



## twitspie

Hi Ladies,

I just came from a holiday in Dubai. Cartier reduced their by prices  by 10% for the first time ever in 2015. It was cheaper than tax free Heathrow airport. The SA said they usually make 2 increases in a year.


----------



## jbcpo

how much were they in Dubai?


----------



## jbcpo

twitspie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just came from a holiday in Dubai. Cartier reduced their by prices  by 10% for the first time ever in 2015. It was cheaper than tax free Heathrow airport. The SA said they usually make 2 increases in a year.




How much were they in Dubai?


----------



## Bun

auntynat said:


> Confirming the price increase in Australia for 1st Sept seems to be about 6%+ but varies per piece. For example RG Love bracelet was aud 8,000 now 8,800, RG 4 diamond was 13,800 now 14,200..



Hi, could you tell me if the price is inclusive of sales tax? Thanks.


----------



## LVoeletters

L etoile said:


> While gold itself can be an investment, the Love bracelet is not likely to appreciate. I think that the gold weight is less than 40g so it may really only be $1000-$1500 in gold. The rest of the price that you pay for the Love is because you love it (in addition to the designer mark-up).




My friends step mom bought hers for under 3k. She was offered 5.5k for it. Unless the love bracelet falls out of favor or a different group acquires Cartier, the value will increase as prices increase. Even as gold has plummeted, people are still buying them like crazy.


----------



## Caz71

Bun said:


> Hi, could you tell me if the price is inclusive of sales tax? Thanks.



Includes tax. In Australia gst sales - tax always in the price not separate!


----------



## Bun

auntynat said:


> Confirming the price increase in Australia for 1st Sept seems to be about 6%+ but varies per piece. For example RG Love bracelet was aud 8,000 now 8,800, RG 4 diamond was 13,800 now 14,200..





Caz71 said:


> Includes tax. In Australia gst sales - tax always in the price not separate!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

a friend told me USA is increasing price tomr omg is that real ?n by 30%she said the SA just told her tonight it go up tomr can someone plz confirm [emoji24].


----------



## baghagg

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> a friend told me USA is increasing price tomr omg is that real ?n by 30%she said the SA just told her tonight it go up tomr can someone plz confirm [emoji24].



Wow sure hope this isn't accurate,  30% sounds steep. .  that would make a 4 diamond Love go from $10,100.00 to $13,130.00 overnight!


----------



## Jetsetmax

I'd be shocked if that is accurate.  The dollar has been very strong relative to other currencies, so even if there were going to be a price increase 30% seems less likely. I guess we will have to wait to see if the rumor is true or not.


----------



## uhpharm01

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> a friend told me USA is increasing price tomr omg is that real ?n by 30%she said the SA just told her tonight it go up tomr can someone plz confirm [emoji24].



When what month?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jetsetmax said:


> I'd be shocked if that is accurate.  The dollar has been very strong relative to other currencies, so even if there were going to be a price increase 30% seems less likely. I guess we will have to wait to see if the rumor is true or not.


I agree


----------



## susanq

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree



The prices are the same as of right now.


----------



## Morrison7552

30% seems ridiculously excessive, considering it went down in 2015.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Morrison7552 said:


> 30% seems ridiculously excessive, considering it went down in 2015.



30% would have seemed a bit insane, because the price of gold is way down from the price that it was at the time of the last increase, and the dollar is much stronger in value than it was at the time of the price decrease that occurred roughly in April 2015.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Well so far i dont see any change yet. But she said it was told her from an SA. which is weird. Have anybody heard any possible price increase for Cartier anytime soon though?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jetsetmax said:


> 30% would have seemed a bit insane, because the price of gold is way down from the price that it was at the time of the last increase, and the dollar is much stronger in value than it was at the time of the price decrease that occurred roughly in April 2015.



In the USA


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just checked their website and was shocked to see such a huge price increase...oh well that put a damper on my plans [emoji35]


----------



## Jetsetmax

nycmamaofone said:


> I just checked their website and was shocked to see such a huge price increase...oh well that put a damper on my plans [emoji35]



Not sure where you are, but I just checked their US website this morning, and there has not been any price increase.  Its still the same as it was after the decrease in April 2015.  Perhaps you looked on a website for another country/region.  Cheers!


----------



## Livia1

Woah! Just checked and there most definitely has been a big increase.

I bought the Tank Francaise gold/steel medium in August and then it was at £5050 (I checked a couple of weeks ago when this thread was bumped with news of an increase, price was the same). Today it is £5800 

I'm in Europe, btw


----------



## Jetsetmax

Livia1 said:


> Woah! Just checked and there most definitely has been a big increase.
> 
> I bought the Tank Francaise gold/steel medium in August and then it was £5050 (I checked a couple of weeks ago when this thread was bumped with news of an increase, price was the same). Today it is £5800



Some European markets have had increases due to currency fluctuations or decreases in value.  The US dollar has been very strong so they have not had to raise the price in the US.


----------



## Livia1

Jetsetmax said:


> Some European markets have had increases due to currency fluctuations or decreases in value.  The US dollar has been very strong so they have not had to raise the price in the US.




I wasn't commenting on the US price, just sharing info that there has been a big price increase in Europe


----------



## Jetsetmax

Livia1 said:


> I wasn't commenting on the US price, just sharing info that there has been a big price increase in Europe



No worries, I was simply noting that it has not happened here in the US, as there has been a lot of discussion as to whether an increase happened in the US.  Cheers!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Jetsetmax said:


> No worries, I was simply noting that it has not happened here in the US, as there has been a lot of discussion as to whether an increase happened in the US.  Cheers!




Thanks for the correction. I must have been looking at the wrong country [emoji13]


----------



## boneka20

Hi! Anyone know the price of Tank anglaise rose gold medium size in europe? 
Thanks


----------



## Vvicky

boneka20 said:


> Hi! Anyone know the price of Tank anglaise rose gold medium size in europe?
> Thanks




You can easily check this in the Cartier online shop.


----------



## sunflowerss530

Last time I checked a YG Love bracelet was not $7950! was it???


----------



## Jetsetmax

sunflowerss530 said:


> Last time I checked a YG Love bracelet was not $7950! was it???



No it wasn't.  It looks like they must have just had a big price increase.  IIRC, it was around  $6,300 in the USA about a month ago.


----------



## baghagg

sunflowerss530 said:


> Last time I checked a YG Love bracelet was not $7950! was it???



This morning,  taken from my cell phone:


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> This morning,  taken from my cell phone:



Wow!  I guess the price increase in the US just happened today.


----------



## baghagg

Jetsetmax said:


> Wow!  I guess the price increase in the US just happened today.



But it says $6,300.00 on the website this morning - it's the same,  no?


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> But it says $6,300.00 on the website this morning - it's the same,  no?



No, on the website it is different.  As of sometime after 10:30 East Coast time, it now says in YG $7,950!  In WG its now $8,550.  JUC also went up in YG its now $8,600 (it was previously $6,800)


----------



## baghagg

Jetsetmax said:


> No, on the website it is different.  As of sometime after 10:30 East Coast time, it now says in YG $7,950!  In WG its now $8,550.  JUC also went up in YG its now $8,600 (it was previously $6,800)



That's so weird. .  I just snapped this picture with my cell phone at 11:17am, all prices are the same!


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> That's so weird. .  I just snapped this picture with my cell phone at 11:17am, all prices are the same!



I just checked the price on the website using my phone and using my desktop.  The prices are totally different.  On my cell its listing old prices, on my desk top the much higher prices!


----------



## pcil

Are you looking at US website or Canada website? Sometimes it redirects me to Canada website automatically instead of US.


----------



## Jetsetmax

pcil said:


> Are you looking at US website or Canada website? Sometimes it redirects me to Canada website automatically instead of US.



You might have saved many people from a panic.  I think on my desktop I was being sent to the Canadian website (which is something I hadn't experienced previously).


----------



## gators

My sa said she thought an increase in the us would be in April.


----------



## sunflowerss530

Jetsetmax said:


> You might have saved many people from a panic.  I think on my desktop I was being sent to the Canadian website (which is something I hadn't experienced previously).



I just checked and that is was happened to me as well. CRISIS AVERTED!! haha


----------



## baghagg

sunflowerss530 said:


> I just checked and that is was happened to me as well. CRISIS AVERTED!! haha



Whew!  I checked with my Saks SA just to play it safe and the prices in the US as of today remain the same


----------



## Morrison7552

Since you know a SA at Cartier could you ask them when then next price increase will be? Also does anyone know generally speaking how much it does go up percentage wise?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Morrison7552 said:


> Since you know a SA at Cartier could you ask them when then next price increase will be? Also does anyone know generally speaking how much it does go up percentage wise?



At least in the past, some SAs I know only got about 30 days notice.  So if its something planned by corporate for spring they may not know for a while.  As for price increases they vary.  I've seen it when its only about 7% but I've seen it go up almost 18%.


----------



## pcil

Jetsetmax said:


> You might have saved many people from a panic.  I think on my desktop I was being sent to the Canadian website (which is something I hadn't experienced previously).



Glad to help! It happened to me several times this month too


----------



## Morrison7552

Jetsetmax-- thanks. I tried asking my SA but they said they didn't know and it would happen without notice. I definitely would like a 30 days heads up. Any ideas how I would get one?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Morrison7552 said:


> Jetsetmax-- thanks. I tried asking my SA but they said they didn't know and it would happen without notice. I definitely would like a 30 days heads up. Any ideas how I would get one?



Sorry, there is no guarantee as to how much advanced notice an SA will get, or whether your SA will contact you.  All I can say is keep an eye on this thread and hope that someone who's SA does give them some notice, posts here to give you the advance notice you are hoping to get.  Cheers!


----------



## Rami00

I heard next price increase in Canada is happening in May this year.


----------



## jaded

Rami00 said:


> I heard next price increase in Canada is happening in May this year.



I came to this thread to ask if there was a recent price increase in Canada. The price for a the classic-sized trinity ring is much higher online than it was when I saw it in store last month...? Unless what is listed on the website as "small" is what they called classic in store?? I'm so confused. LOL. Man, I wish I had bought the ring when I first started coveting it years ago, I would have saved a good amount of $$ given that I still want it years later! :/

Edit: This is the one I'm thinking of when I say 'small' (I realize there's also a smaller one)

http://ca.cartier.com/en-ca/collect...ings/b4086100-trinity-de-cartier-ring-sm.html


----------



## Rami00

jaded said:


> I came to this thread to ask if there was a recent price increase in Canada. The price for a the classic-sized trinity ring is much higher online than it was when I saw it in store last month...? Unless what is listed on the website as "small" is what they called classic in store?? I'm so confused. LOL. Man, I wish I had bought the ring when I first started coveting it years ago, I would have saved a good amount of $$ given that I still want it years later! :/
> 
> Edit: This is the one I'm thinking of when I say 'small' (I realize there's also a smaller one)
> 
> http://ca.cartier.com/en-ca/collect...ings/b4086100-trinity-de-cartier-ring-sm.html


 
Arent these price increases ridiculous? Tiffany went up 9% this morning ...Cartier will be doing it's thing in May. They have so many sizes of Trinity rings...I am always confused. If you still want it after all these years, it's time to pull the trigger. Get it before it goes up again.


----------



## Morrison7552

A rami00--- do you know tiffanys increase in the US?


----------



## cherylc

Rami00 said:


> Arent these price increases ridiculous? Tiffany went up 9% this morning ...Cartier will be doing it's thing in May. They have so many sizes of Trinity rings...I am always confused. If you still want it after all these years, it's time to pull the trigger. Get it before it goes up again.




I tried to PM you buy your box was full just cause I didn't want to clutter the Cartier thread with Tiffany talk. Hope everyone doesn't mind for a sec! 

was this an unannounced increase? and is it 9% across the board on everything? I didn't have anything specific on my wish list but had I known I may have gone in to browse a bit just to make sure. lol


----------



## Rami00

cherylc said:


> I tried to PM you buy your box was full just cause I didn't want to clutter the Cartier thread with Tiffany talk. Hope everyone doesn't mind for a sec!
> 
> was this an unannounced increase? and is it 9% across the board on everything? I didn't have anything specific on my wish list but had I known I may have gone in to browse a bit just to make sure. lol



Hey there! My SA informed me about the price increase about a week ago. I believe every item went up in price ... Not sure about the silver.


----------



## jaded

Rami00 said:


> Arent these price increases ridiculous? Tiffany went up 9% this morning ...Cartier will be doing it's thing in May. They have so many sizes of Trinity rings...I am always confused. If you still want it after all these years, it's time to pull the trigger. Get it before it goes up again.



The increases are insane! I regret not just buying it years ago. You're right - since I still want it and I need to just pull the trigger before it gets to a point where it's just not justifiable for me. I find the sizes confusing too. I wonder if the SA mistakenly told me the one I was trying on was the classic when it was actually the small. I'll have to go in person to buy it so I buy the right size! Lol.


----------



## jaded

Rami00 said:


> Hey there! My SA informed me about the price increase about a week ago. I believe every item went up in price ... Not sure about the silver.





cherylc said:


> I tried to PM you buy your box was full just cause I didn't want to clutter the Cartier thread with Tiffany talk. Hope everyone doesn't mind for a sec!
> 
> was this an unannounced increase? and is it 9% across the board on everything? I didn't have anything specific on my wish list but had I known I may have gone in to browse a bit just to make sure. lol



It looks like the silver did go up but not as much. I bought the silver Tiffany Notes small round pendant last week. Last week the charm was $100 and the chain was $65; today the charm is $105 and the chain is $70. Not a huge difference but prices will only continue to increase and they all add up!


----------



## Minkas

Any idea if Cartier will be increasing prices in May in Australia too? I'm just hesitating over whether I should buy it now in Australia, or somewhere in Europe at the end of the year.

I'm referring to the love bracelet specifically, but I assume all pieces will increase in price.


----------



## LuckyBitch

jaded said:


> The increases are insane! I regret not just buying it years ago. You're right - since I still want it and I need to just pull the trigger before it gets to a point where it's just not justifiable for me. I find the sizes confusing too. I wonder if the SA mistakenly told me the one I was trying on was the classic when it was actually the small. I'll have to go in person to buy it so I buy the right size! Lol.



Looking forward to seeing what you buy.

Best to try on ALL the sizes when you're there. It's possible that another size might suit you even more. Good luck


----------



## Caz71

Minkas said:


> Any idea if Cartier will be increasing prices in May in Australia too? I'm just hesitating over whether I should buy it now in Australia, or somewhere in Europe at the end of the year.
> 
> I'm referring to the love bracelet specifically, but I assume all pieces will increase in price.


I see yr in Melb too. I put my cuff on layby and had it in layby for a year. I got it for 5400. Now its 6600 and with the price increase will be more. Its crazy!! I shouldve got the full Love it was like 7600. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jaded

LuckyBitch said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you buy.
> 
> Best to try on ALL the sizes when you're there. It's possible that another size might suit you even more. Good luck



Good idea! And thank you! I'll definitely let you guys know what I buy


----------



## Minkas

Caz71 said:


> I see yr in Melb too. I put my cuff on layby and had it in layby for a year. I got it for 5400. Now its 6600 and with the price increase will be more. Its crazy!! I shouldve got the full Love it was like 7600.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


Wow that's crazy! The price increases are ridiculous.

I have been thinking of buying the bracelet for about 6 years now so I guess it's time to take the leap.


----------



## Morrison7552

I went on the cartier website and the price says "incl sales tax" which would be amazing but it doesn't seem accurate. I'm in the US is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Jetsetmax

It's inaccurate.  If you live in a state that does not have a Cartier Boutique, you can pay the shipping and they will not charge you sales tax.  If you buy it in store, or ship it home and there is a Cartier in your home state you will be charged sales tax.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Everyone! I've been in the market for a YG 4 diamond Love bracelet for a very long time. Over the past year or so, the price went from $10,700 down to $10,100. I'm ready to buy this month due to fear of a price increase in April. 

BUT...what are the chances of another DECREASE? Should I wait?


----------



## baghagg

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! I've been in the market for a YG 4 diamond Love bracelet for a very long time. Over the past year or so, the price went from $10,700 down to $10,100. I'm ready to buy this month due to fear of a price increase in April.
> 
> BUT...what are the chances of another DECREASE? Should I wait?



Imho, zero.


----------



## Minkas

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! I've been in the market for a YG 4 diamond Love bracelet for a very long time. Over the past year or so, the price went from $10,700 down to $10,100. I'm ready to buy this month due to fear of a price increase in April.
> 
> BUT...what are the chances of another DECREASE? Should I wait?


I highly doubt it will decrease in price any more. You should get it now IMO! $600 is quite a bit of money.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Minkas said:


> I highly doubt it will decrease in price any more. You should get it now IMO! $600 is quite a bit of money.



I agree.  I'm just overanalyzing this purchase.  I'm so nervous and worried about so many thingsnightmare stories about the new screw system, having it on around my two high energy sons, having a piece of jewelry on all the time, and picking the right size.I'm beating every angle of this purchase to death.  I'm sure I'm also driving my SA CRAZY too (but she's been so patient and sweet).


----------



## Minkas

I think I'm in a similar boat to you! I finally decided to take the plunge & buy the PG love bracelet without diamonds after 6 YEARS of debating whether I should purchase it or not. The Cartier boutique in my city is being renovated so I actually purchased it online & am really hoping the size I ordered is perfect.

I think it's good to put a lot of research into a high cost purchase like this one. Also if you go through some of the posts in the Cartier forum, most people only regret not buying it sooner!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Minkas said:


> I think I'm in a similar boat to you! I finally decided to take the plunge & buy the PG love bracelet without diamonds after 6 YEARS of debating whether I should purchase it or not. The Cartier boutique in my city is being renovated so I actually purchased it online & am really hoping the size I ordered is perfect.
> 
> I think it's good to put a lot of research into a high cost purchase like this one. Also if you go through some of the posts in the Cartier forum, most people only regret not buying it sooner!


Congratulations Minkas!  Keep me posted about your purchase and when you buy.  Are you planning to before April 1?  The screw system really has me concerned and I asked about it in the Love bracelet discussion.


----------



## Minkas

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Congratulations Minkas!  Keep me posted about your purchase and when you buy.  Are you planning to before April 1?  The screw system really has me concerned and I asked about it in the Love bracelet discussion.


Thank you Jenny! Mine should arrive this coming Wednesday so I can let you know how the screws are then.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Minkas said:


> Thank you Jenny! Mine should arrive this coming Wednesday so I can let you know how the screws are then.


Yes!!  Please, please do.  I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## Morrison7552

Baltimore Jenny--- that's the story of my life, over analyzing it hahha but if you do get it get a sweatband right away so you can cover it up when you have to do things that can harm your bracelet


----------



## Jetsetmax

BaltimoreJenny said:


> BUT...what are the chances of another DECREASE? Should I wait?



If you have the funds, buy it.  I can't imagine them having another decrease.  Even if prices remain the same for another year or so (as the dollar is quite strong) they will eventually have a price increase.  So why not enjoy the bracelet now, and get it at the reduced price?  Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## gators

I agree with the others.  I'd go ahead and get it now.  Im sure they won't have another price decrease, but the probability of an increase is highly likely.  I just purchased my yg w/diamonds yesterday and love it!  The only thing you will regret is not getting it sooner!!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

gators said:


> I agree with the others.  I'd go ahead and get it now.  Im sure they won't have another price decrease, but the probability of an increase is highly likely.  I just purchased my yg w/diamonds yesterday and love it!  The only thing you will regret is not getting it sooner!!


You're all right&#8230;I'm going to get it now because I'm sick about the current price now vs. what it was 5 years ago when I slowly started saving for it. Plus it's meant to be because my Roadster's battery just died (after almost 5 years) and I have to take it in for a battery change.  How can I leave empty handed? 

Congratulations, Gators!  Pictures, please!  Where did you buy it?  I see you're in NoVa and I was planning to buy mine at the Chevy Chase boutique.  So far so good with the screw system? So happy for you!


----------



## gators

BaltimoreJenny said:


> You're all rightI'm going to get it now because I'm sick about the current price now vs. what it was 5 years ago when I slowly started saving for it. Plus it's meant to be because my Roadster's battery just died (after almost 5 years) and I have to take it in for a battery change.  How can I leave empty handed?
> 
> Congratulations, Gators!  Pictures, please!  Where did you buy it?  I see you're in NoVa and I was planning to buy mine at the Chevy Chase boutique.  So far so good with the screw system? So happy for you!



Thank you!  I bought it at tysons corner boutique.  The sa was great.  The only thing is I wish she had given me a cleaning kit. Ive read where others have been given one when they purchased their bracelet. I was not offered one.   
So far so good with the screw system.  I've taken it off a couple of times because my daughter wanted to try it on.  I've just read where people check the screws every couple of weeks to make sure they are tight.  That's what I'm planning on doing.  I'm still getting used to wearing it 24/7, but I love it so far.  I also want the trinity ring, but one thing at a time.  Here's a pic of mine.  Please post pics when you get yours!


----------



## CartierLVer

gators said:


> Thank you!  I bought it at tysons corner boutique.  The sa was great.  The only thing is I wish she had given me a cleaning kit. Ive read where others have been given one when they purchased their bracelet. I was not offered one.
> So far so good with the screw system.  I've taken it off a couple of times because my daughter wanted to try it on.  I've just read where people check the screws every couple of weeks to make sure they are tight.  That's what I'm planning on doing.  I'm still getting used to wearing it 24/7, but I love it so far.  I also want the trinity ring, but one thing at a time.  Here's a pic of mine.  Please post pics when you get yours!



Congratulations on your purchase! 
Please be careful not to unscrew and screw the "screws" as this will wear down the screws and not hold the bracelet in place. The screws are made of real gold. Also, you should check the screws daily and tighten as needed. Wear a sweat band over your bracelet when you are doing strenuous exercises (jogging, lifting weights, gardening, bike riding, children, house chores). You may purchase locktite glue (lowest strength) to make sure the screws never unscrew. GL


----------



## gators

808AsianGuy said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!
> Please be careful not to unscrew and screw the "screws" as this will wear down the screws and not hold the bracelet in place. The screws are made of real gold. Also, you should check the screws daily and tighten as needed. Wear a sweat band over your bracelet when you are doing strenuous exercises (jogging, lifting weights, gardening, bike riding, children, house chores). You may purchase locktite glue (lowest strength) to make sure the screws never unscrew. GL



Thanks for the tips!  I'll definitely check my screws frequently and I've read where sweat bands are recommended.  Good to know!


----------



## keevs1995

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Congratulations Minkas!  Keep me posted about your purchase and when you buy.  Are you planning to before April 1?  The screw system really has me concerned and I asked about it in the Love bracelet discussion.




What is your concern about the new screw system?  I  used to have the old system and decided to change it with the new system and have never had any problems. The benefit is that when you do take the bracelet off, the chances of you loosing the screws are slim.  Also, if you are deciding to get the Love with diamonds, go for it! I wear both of mine 24/7 and enjoy every second of it. [emoji4]


----------



## Minkas

keevs1995 said:


> What is your concern about the new screw system?  I  used to have the old system and decided to change it with the new system and have never had any problems. The benefit is that when you do take the bracelet off, the chances of you loosing the screws are slim.  Also, if you are deciding to get the Love with diamonds, go for it! I wear both of mine 24/7 and enjoy every second of it. [emoji4]


One reviewer on youtube who was comparing the old and new screw systems said she thought the new system was less secure. 
Apparently when you unscrew the new version, although you won't lose the screws, the bracelet comes apart instantly. With the older version I think the bracelet would still stay stuck together, even with a screw missing.


----------



## cherylc

I have the new system and in the beginning it would loosen every month then after a few weeks it would loosen. after I went to the boutique to get it re put on by the SA and now I don't have a single issue. I work out with no sweat band and things are fine.

as long as it's put on properly in the first place there will be no issue. I like that the screws can't fall out either!


----------



## keevs1995

Minkas said:


> One reviewer on youtube who was comparing the old and new screw systems said she thought the new system was less secure.
> Apparently when you unscrew the new version, although you won't lose the screws, the bracelet comes apart instantly. With the older version I think the bracelet would still stay stuck together, even with a screw missing.




Have never had this problem. When I got my Love with the second system, the screws came loose after the first week. The bracelet did not come apart. For the first month, I tightened the screws every week and have never had a problem since.


----------



## Woclover11

The 4 diamond love in WG is $10,700 in the US where are you located that it is $10,100? TIA


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Woclover11 said:


> The 4 diamond love in WG is $10,700 in the US where are you located that it is $10,100? TIA


The 4 diamond WHITE gold love is $10,800.  The 4 diamond Yellow gold is $10,100  (which I posted about buying soon.  It used to be $10,700 before the price decrease last year).  Both on the US website.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

keevs1995 said:


> What is your concern about the new screw system?  I  used to have the old system and decided to change it with the new system and have never had any problems. The benefit is that when you do take the bracelet off, the chances of you loosing the screws are slim.  Also, if you are deciding to get the Love with diamonds, go for it! I wear both of mine 24/7 and enjoy every second of it. [emoji4]


Keevs1995&#8230;.I came across some concerning stories on tPF about the new screw system.  I did a simple search and some bad experiences came up about members losing their bracelets very shortly after having the bracelet, or bracelets falling off and denting because they hit the ground.  I think I will have the SA screw it on for me as I also read that they have a strategy for putting it on&#8230;.screw one side 75% of the way, work on the other side, come back to the first side to complete, then finish the other side.  I refuse to even entertain putting an adhesive on the my bracelet.  Thank you very much for sharing your personal experience of not having a problem.  It makes me feel much better the more members that share their bracelets are fine.


----------



## Morrison7552

Blatimorejenny--- this is really great insight.  it's also important to insure expensive jewelry, I have mine through Allstate and unfortunately I had make a claim, but they were wonderful throughout the process and I was wearing it again in under a few weeks.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Morrison7552 said:


> Blatimorejenny--- this is really great insight.  it's also important to insure expensive jewelry, I have mine through Allstate and unfortunately I had make a claim, but they were wonderful throughout the process and I was wearing it again in under a few weeks.


Morrison - I also insure all of my pieces of a certain value, but have always wondered what would happen if for some reason I had to make a claim and how that would go.  I plan to get my LOVE insured immediately, but wonder what kind of damage it would cover.  I'm glad you had a good experience and everything worked out for you!


----------



## keevs1995

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Keevs1995.I came across some concerning stories on tPF about the new screw system.  I did a simple search and some bad experiences came up about members losing their bracelets very shortly after having the bracelet, or bracelets falling off and denting because they hit the ground.  I think I will have the SA screw it on for me as I also read that they have a strategy for putting it on.screw one side 75% of the way, work on the other side, come back to the first side to complete, then finish the other side.  I refuse to even entertain putting an adhesive on the my bracelet.  Thank you very much for sharing your personal experience of not having a problem.  It makes me feel much better the more members that share their bracelets are fine.




I live in the DC area and have gotten some of my pieces from the Chevy Chase boutique. They have screwed it on for me and others I've done myself. I recommend that if you decide to take the plunge (you won't regret it, guaranteed), to make it a habit to check and tighten your bracelet every week.  I did this for the first month and noticed that after a month, tightening isn't necessary but a periodic check is not a bad practice to have. Also, for some reason when stacking 2, I noticed that the screws become loose quicker ( this was the first month that I had both). However after stacking 3, this wasn't really much of an issue. Re: Love with 4 diamonds, go for it! I got my WG 4 diamond Love as a Christmas present and am Loving it. I've insured my jewelry so I don't have to worry. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mininana

gators said:


> My sa said she thought an increase in the us would be in April.





Do you know if this is confirmed? I arrive USA in april 30!!!


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> Baltimore Jenny--- that's the story of my life, over analyzing it hahha but if you do get it get a sweatband right away so you can cover it up when you have to do things that can harm your bracelet





which sweatband would you recommend?


----------



## Morrison7552

it's like a cheap addidas sweatband but it does the job haha


----------



## gators

Mininana said:


> Do you know if this is confirmed? I arrive USA in april 30!!!




It is not confirmed.  She just said when they have increases, it's usually in April.  And I don't think they know until the last minute.  Last year the price went down, so I imagine an increase is probably due soon.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Morrison7552 said:


> Blatimorejenny--- this is really great insight.  it's also important to insure expensive jewelry, I have mine through Allstate and unfortunately I had make a claim, but they were wonderful throughout the process and I was wearing it again in under a few weeks.


Morrison&#8230;.I forgot to ask you (if you don't mind) why you had to make an insurance claim on your Love.  What happened?

And thank you for posting the picture of the sweatband because I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Morrison7552

Baltimorejenny--- my love fell off and I looked and searched for it retracing steps, and when it never resurfaced I contact my insurance which was Allstate. I did the smart thing by listing that item specifically on my policy. They asked me a few questions and wrote me a check about a week later to replace it. I was sad to have lost my original one but they made up for it. I would be sure to list your item(s) specifically on your homeowners insurance, and God forbid if anything were to happen you would be covered. It's really inexpensive too.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Morrison7552 said:


> Baltimorejenny--- my love fell off and I looked and searched for it retracing steps, and when it never resurfaced I contact my insurance which was Allstate. I did the smart thing by listing that item specifically on my policy. They asked me a few questions and wrote me a check about a week later to replace it. I was sad to have lost my original one but they made up for it. I would be sure to list your item(s) specifically on your homeowners insurance, and God forbid if anything were to happen you would be covered. It's really inexpensive too.


Did you post about your story?  Yours may have been one of the ones I read when I was researching the new screw system.  I am so sorry this happened to you but am happy you had a good outcome.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Mininana said:


> Do you know if this is confirmed? I arrive USA in april 30!!!


I heard this from my SA also. She thinks April and did not know the date, as it hasn't been announced yet. Sometimes they find out the day before.


----------



## uhpharm01

Leo the Lion said:


> I heard this from my SA also. She thinks April and did not know the date, as it hasn't been announced yet. Sometimes they find out the day before.



Really?!


----------



## Shelly319

Leo the Lion said:


> I heard this from my SA also. She thinks April and did not know the date, as it hasn't been announced yet. Sometimes they find out the day before.



I don't see how this is possible with the dollar being so strong relative to the euro. Prices for luxury goods have been increasing everywhere but the US generally. With so much economic uncertainty it seems really unlikely there will be a price increase this spring. Also didn't Cartier and Hermes raise prices last year only to reverse those increases the same year?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Shelly319 said:


> I don't see how this is possible with the dollar being so strong relative to the euro. Prices for luxury goods have been increasing everywhere but the US generally. With so much economic uncertainty it seems really unlikely there will be a price increase this spring. Also didn't Cartier and Hermes raise prices last year only to reverse those increases the same year?



With the dollar being as strong as it is, and gold prices having fallen from their highest value, if Cartier did raise prices, it's just to screw their customers.   They don't have a good justification for raising it, but only time will tell if things remain the same.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Jetsetmax said:


> With the dollar being as strong as it is, and gold prices having fallen from their highest value, if Cartier did raise prices, it's just to screw their customers.   They don't have a good justification for raising it, but only time will tell if things remain the same.



Price increases around inflation and exchange rates too. Not just the price of gold. Not that I want it to go up. But I wouldn't be surprised if it did.


----------



## Shelly319

Luxelifemomma said:


> Price increases around inflation and exchange rates too. Not just the price of gold. Not that I want it to go up. But I wouldn't be surprised if it did.



Yes but there's hardly any inflation in the us so if there's an increase it's likely limited to Europe. And that is very possible given that there will likely be another round of stimulus from the ECB driving up the dollar and lowering the value of the euro.


----------



## Morrison7552

Baltimore Jenny--- I was trying to recall if you got your new cartier piece did you?


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Morrison7552 said:


> Baltimore Jenny--- I was trying to recall if you got your new cartier piece did you?


Soon!  This coming Thursday, 3/17.  I'm so nervous and now that it's so close, I want to back out. Again. For the 5th year.    2 crazy boys, housework, kids' sports&#8230;.all excuses that I have no business having this on my wrist daily!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm rather afraid this piece of jewelry is going to make my self-diagnosed OCD go into overdrive. LOL!

However, the battery in my Roadster died and I really need to take it in to Cartier to change it (I won't let anybody else touch it because I'm neurotic!) and can't leave empty handed.  I think the battery died recently as a sign to get me to the store.  Plus I do worry that there's a chance of a price increase in April (or not) and would be mad at myself for waiting.  Although, I'm starting to get the feeling there won't be a price increase for a while&#8230;..

I will post in the Love forum as soon as I get it!


----------



## Morrison7552

Eeeek!! How exciting!!! It's definitely a sign. I tried to direct message you but your box is full. Could you send me a private message? )


----------



## gators

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Soon!  This coming Thursday, 3/17.  I'm so nervous and now that it's so close, I want to back out. Again. For the 5th year.    2 crazy boys, housework, kids' sports.all excuses that I have no business having this on my wrist daily!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm rather afraid this piece of jewelry is going to make my self-diagnosed OCD go into overdrive. LOL!
> 
> However, the battery in my Roadster died and I really need to take it in to Cartier to change it (I won't let anybody else touch it because I'm neurotic!) and can't leave empty handed.  I think the battery died recently as a sign to get me to the store.  Plus I do worry that there's a chance of a price increase in April (or not) and would be mad at myself for waiting.  Although, I'm starting to get the feeling there won't be a price increase for a while..
> 
> I will post in the Love forum as soon as I get it!



Girlfriend, get that love . I have 3 teenagers so I know what you are saying, but I've had my love on for a week and I just don't worry about it.  (And I've got some OCD issues also).  I get to admire it's beauty 24/7.  Yes, I've already seen some scratches, but I'm not going to let it bother me.  In fact, Someone already gave me a compliment on it this week .  Keep us posted


----------



## Leo the Lion

Shelly319 said:


> I don't see how this is possible with the dollar being so strong relative to the euro. Prices for luxury goods have been increasing everywhere but the US generally. With so much economic uncertainty it seems really unlikely there will be a price increase this spring. Also didn't Cartier and Hermes raise prices last year only to reverse those increases the same year?


Yes, she did tell me about the decrease as well. This is why she anticipates an increase, and normally it is in April. She is a district manager an is in NYC now for a management meeting. She returns next week so I might find out more. I am planning two purchases by the end of April so I am paying close attention. I also called the San Francisco store and another gentleman there also mentioned a very probable increase in April. I hope not, but we ill see.


----------



## Shelly319

Leo the Lion said:


> Yes, she did tell me about the decrease as well. This is why she anticipates an increase, and normally it is in April. She is a district manager an is in NYC now for a management meeting. She returns next week so I might find out more. I am planning two purchases by the end of April so I am paying close attention. I also called the San Francisco store and another gentleman there also mentioned a very probable increase in April. I hope not, but we ill see.



I have a purchase I'd like to make as well so please keep us posted if you hear anything. I feel like SAs just say there's will be a price increase just so you will buy something. Last time Cartier raised prices, it was in the news as well so I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Shelly319 said:


> I have a purchase I'd like to make as well so please keep us posted if you hear anything. I feel like SAs just say there's will be a price increase just so you will buy something. Last time Cartier raised prices, it was in the news as well so I'll be on the lookout.


I agree, and I am trying to determine if they are just saying this as well. This management SA seems really sweet though (don't know her very long), she is giving me and 15-20 of my friends a party at Cartier in April with Champagne and sample gift bags of perfume, books etc....so I sort of trust her. I will def update as soon as I know more!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Shelly319 said:


> I have a purchase I'd like to make as well so please keep us posted if you hear anything. I feel like SAs just say there's will be a price increase just so you will buy something. Last time Cartier raised prices, it was in the news as well so I'll be on the lookout.


What do you plan on purchasing? I am going there this weekend and hopefully will have an update.


----------



## Minkas

Leo the Lion said:


> I agree, and I am trying to determine if they are just saying this as well. This management SA seems really sweet though (don't know her very long), she is giving me and 15-20 of my friends a party at Cartier in April with Champagne and sample gift bags of perfume, books etc....so I sort of trust her. I will def update as soon as I know more!


Lucky you! I wouldn't mind having a Cartier party myself


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Leo the Lion said:


> I agree, and I am trying to determine if they are just saying this as well. This management SA seems really sweet though (don't know her very long), she is giving me and 15-20 of my friends a party at Cartier in April with Champagne and sample gift bags of perfume, books etc....so I sort of trust her. I will def update as soon as I know more!



Wow how did you manage that?!


----------



## darkangel07760

These price increases make me sad. I sort of fell the pressure to make a decision faster than I am comfortable with.  Though I love Cartier, it is a lot of darn money to spend, and I try to think it through the best that can...


----------



## Leo the Lion

Luxelifemomma said:


> Wow how did you manage that?!


 

Our group had just had a meet up at Louis Vuitton and since Cartier was straight across we popped inside before lunch. The SA/manager was so sweet and gave us all bags full of perfume samples and Cartier books etc....then she asked where we just came from. We told her about LV and she offered to do the same thing for us. Two in our group purchased Love rings that day.


----------



## Ohskinnypanda

I finally purchased my love in yg saturday of last week. I love it! I wanted to get it before this year's price increase ( though I dont know when that will be.)

My yg love was 7650 cdn before taxes. So just under 9 k with our 13% tax. &#128531;

I purchased my two love rings in yg and rg in dec.

Wow this is getting addictive.  The same day I tried on my love, I tried on the yg juc! I'm in love! I def want another love or juc.

I asked the SA at Cartier when the next price increase will be. She told me she doesn't know but that there always is one.


----------



## pinklambies

Ohskinnypanda said:


> I finally purchased my love in yg saturday of last week. I love it! I wanted to get it before this year's price increase ( though I dont know when that will be.)
> 
> My yg love was 7650 cdn before taxes. So just under 9 k with our 13% tax. &#128531;
> 
> I purchased my two love rings in yg and rg in dec.
> 
> Wow this is getting addictive.  The same day I tried on my love, I tried on the yg juc! I'm in love! I def want another love or juc.
> 
> I asked the SA at Cartier when the next price increase will be. She told me she doesn't know but that there always is one.



Congrats on your new bracelet! I just have a quick question regarding the price... That is the full bracelet, plain YG right? I am getting a Love soon and I checked the price online and in store in Vancouver Canada but the price I was told is $7950 before taxes. I wonder why there is a $300 difference? Do you have any idea?


----------



## Ohskinnypanda

It's the full bracelet. Sorry I just checked my receipt again- it's 7950 before taxes. Typo earlier on my part.


----------



## pinklambies

Ohskinnypanda said:


> It's the full bracelet. Sorry I just checked my receipt again- it's 7950 before taxes. Typo earlier on my part.



Oh, okay, thanks for double checking!


----------



## uhpharm01

is there going to be an increase in the usa?  thank you


----------



## gators

uhpharm01 said:


> is there going to be an increase in the usa?  thank you



I hope not, but my sa said if there is an increase it will be in April.  She predicts there will be one, but didn't confirm


----------



## uhpharm01

gators said:


> I hope not, but my sa said if there is an increase it will be in April.  She predicts there will be one, but didn't confirm



Okay thanks


----------



## Leo the Lion

My SA didn't think there will be one in April. Our event is on 4/23 and I think she would have moved up our party sooner. We might be ok


----------



## jkhuu623

When I purchased my bangle yesterday, my SA told me there will be an increase soon (early April).


----------



## Leo the Lion

jkhuu623 said:


> When I purchased my bangle yesterday, my SA told me there will be an increase soon (early April).


Oh no


----------



## Leo the Lion

Just emailed my SA (regional director) who is out of town. She is holding 3 items for me to find out if there will be a price increase. I will update you as soon as I know anything.


----------



## Leo the Lion

No increase today. My SA has a district meeting and we will know more on 4/11.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> No increase today. My SA has a district meeting and we will know more on 4/11.




That's good to know!! Maybe there won't be one for several months!! Hubby doesn't care if there's a price increase. So I can't use it as leverage to get my cuff early. He bought me a LV empreinte speedy last month. So no more luxe for awhile.[emoji17]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Babsiegirl said:


> That's good to know!! Maybe there won't be one for several months!! Hubby doesn't care if there's a price increase. So I can't use it as leverage to get my cuff early. He bought me a LV empreinte speedy last month. So no more luxe for awhile.[emoji17]


I hope we have a few months too! Hubby bought me a LV Vernis Alma PM for Christmas and I am still hearing about it. lol He said if I get you this bracelet then you will want something else by summer  I told him only the bracelet but he doesn't believe it....neither do I actually ha ha.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> I hope we have a few months too! Hubby bought me a LV Vernis Alma PM for Christmas and I am still hearing about it. lol He said if I get you this bracelet then you will want something else by summer  I told him only the bracelet but he doesn't believe it....neither do I actually ha ha.




We women have so much in common!! Except I don't work and my husband retired from the military almost 13 years ago, and he doesn't work either!!  I might just have to go out and get myself a job. Lol


----------



## Jetsetmax

Leo the Lion said:


> No increase today. My SA has a district meeting and we will know more on 4/11.



Any news?


----------



## uhpharm01

Any news?


----------



## jssl1688

just went to cartier yesterday, she said they haven't heard anything and she doesn't think it will take place within the next month or two&#8230;.but who knows


----------



## Shelly319

Doubting there will be a price increase this year in the us especially given the fact that luxury goods sales generally have fallen in the last few months. LV reported poor sales last quarter and the watch industry has seen declines of 10% and the Chinese are not spending like they used to. Truly I would be shocked if there were a price increase this year for any luxury goods in the us. With the market at all time highs everyone I know is worried about what 2017 will bring. This is the time to be frugal and careful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Jetsetmax said:


> Any news?


Nothing yet! I'm doing the Cartier meet up party this Saturday 4/23/16 and the director emailed me asking how many guests. We are still ok and no increase  I will ask her on Saturday in person.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Leo the Lion said:


> Nothing yet! I'm doing the Cartier meet up party this Saturday 4/23/16 and the director emailed me asking how many guests. We are still ok and no increase  I will ask her on Saturday in person.



Thanks for the info.  I don't think we will be seeing a price increase for a while.  We popped into our nearest boutique over the weekend.  My wife has liked the YG Jus Un Clou bracelet for a while and with our anniversary coming up in a few months, I decided we should get it now.  They didn't have the YG in her size, so they are getting it and sending it to us.  When we asked about paying she said we could just do it over the phone when it arrives at the store.  We've purchased several other things from this SA, and if there were an impending price increase, I'm sure she would have suggested that I pay now to avoid an increase.  Cheers!


----------



## Morrison7552

What a nice husband!!! That really exciting


----------



## Jetsetmax

Morrison7552 said:


> What a nice husband!!! That really exciting



Thank you!  She is a great wife and has put up with me for nearly 15 years  ,  so I'm happy to do it for her.  Also we both love and have several Cartier products, and so we both enjoy sharing in the excitement when one of us gets something from the boutique.  Cheers!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Jetsetmax said:


> Thanks for the info.  I don't think we will be seeing a price increase for a while.  We popped into our nearest boutique over the weekend.  My wife has liked the YG Jus Un Clou bracelet for a while and with our anniversary coming up in a few months, I decided we should get it now.  They didn't have the YG in her size, so they are getting it and sending it to us.  When we asked about paying she said we could just do it over the phone when it arrives at the store.  We've purchased several other things from this SA, and if there were an impending price increase, I'm sure she would have suggested that I pay now to avoid an increase.  Cheers!


What a sweet husband you are &#9829; That bracelet is also on my list in YG! You are right they would have totally wanted you to pay in advance in your case so that confirms our speculation on no increase at this time. I know she will love her new bracelet, be sure to post pictures after it arrives. Happy Anniversary &#9829;


----------



## purseinsanity

My Paris SA said prices go up May 1.  Not sure if that's only for Europe or worldwide?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Leo the Lion said:


> What a sweet husband you are &#9829; That bracelet is also on my list in YG! You are right they would have totally wanted you to pay in advance in your case so that confirms our speculation on no increase at this time. I know she will love her new bracelet, be sure to post pictures after it arrives. Happy Anniversary &#9829;



Thank you for the kind words and good wishes!  I will be sure to post photos once she unwraps it!  Cheers!



purseinsanity said:


> My Paris SA said prices go up May 1.  Not sure if that's only for Europe or worldwide?



At least as of today, my SA said she is not aware of any pending price increases for the US market.


----------



## uhpharm01

^^^ Yayyy


----------



## Jetsetmax

Leo the Lion said:


> I know she will love her new bracelet, be sure to post pictures after it arrives. Happy Anniversary &#9829;



Success!!!  Bracelet arrived today and she loves it.  Our SA did a great job wrapping it.  My wife almost felt badly undoing all the beautiful packaging.   Below are a few quick pix (sorry I'm not a very good photographer).  Have a great weekend !


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jetsetmax said:


> Success!!!  Bracelet arrived today and she loves it.  Our SA did a great job wrapping it.  My wife almost felt badly undoing all the beautiful packaging.   Below are a few quick pix (sorry I'm not a very good photographer).  Have a great weekend !



Gorgeous!


----------



## Minkas

Jetsetmax said:


> Success!!!  Bracelet arrived today and she loves it.  Our SA did a great job wrapping it.  My wife almost felt badly undoing all the beautiful packaging.   Below are a few quick pix (sorry I'm not a very good photographer).  Have a great weekend !


Looks gorgeous and I agree about having to undo the beautiful packaging!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jetsetmax said:


> Success!!!  Bracelet arrived today and she loves it.  Our SA did a great job wrapping it.  My wife almost felt badly undoing all the beautiful packaging.   Below are a few quick pix (sorry I'm not a very good photographer).  Have a great weekend !


Stunning!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous!





Minkas said:


> Looks gorgeous and I agree about having to undo the beautiful packaging!





purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you my friends!  Hope everyone here is having a wonderful weekend.  Cheers!


----------



## birkin10600

Jetsetmax said:


> Success!!!  Bracelet arrived today and she loves it.  Our SA did a great job wrapping it.  My wife almost felt badly undoing all the beautiful packaging.   Below are a few quick pix (sorry I'm not a very good photographer).  Have a great weekend !



Looks gorgeous on her! &#128525; Congrats!


----------



## Jetsetmax

birkin10600 said:


> Looks gorgeous on her! &#128525; Congrats!



Thank you!     Cheers!


----------



## Leo the Lion

During our private party I asked my SA, also a store director in CA and she said that she did not anticipate any increases this year in the USA. She said if any, possibly at the end of this year but she is quite sure that we will not have one. Yay!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Jetsetmax said:


> Success!!!  Bracelet arrived today and she loves it.  Our SA did a great job wrapping it.  My wife almost felt badly undoing all the beautiful packaging.   Below are a few quick pix (sorry I'm not a very good photographer).  Have a great weekend !


It is stunning!! I am adding this one next month, I am in love with it! You are such and amazing husband. Thanks for sharing! It looks lovely on her. Happy Anniversary &#9829;


----------



## Jetsetmax

Leo the Lion said:


> It is stunning!! I am adding this one next month, I am in love with it! You are such and amazing husband. Thanks for sharing! It looks lovely on her. Happy Anniversary &#9829;



Thanks for the good wishes and kind words!  My wife is definitely enjoying her early anniversary gift Clou and it looks even better in person that I had imagined. 

Glad to hear that your party went well and there will probably not be a price increase in the US this year.  Still, if one can do it, it definitely makes sense to make purchases this year while they are still at roughly their mid 2013 price levels.  

Wishing you lots of luck and fun picking out your your Clou next month. Its definitely one of those pieces that photos just do not do justice to.  It looks so much more beautiful in person!  Have a great day!  Cheers!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Jetsetmax said:


> Thanks for the good wishes and kind words!  My wife is definitely enjoying her early anniversary gift Clou and it looks even better in person that I had imagined.
> 
> Glad to hear that your party went well and there will probably not be a price increase in the US this year.  Still, if one can do it, it definitely makes sense to make purchases this year while they are still at roughly their mid 2013 price levels.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck and fun picking out your your Clou next month. Its definitely one of those pieces that photos just do not do justice to.  It looks so much more beautiful in person!  Have a great day!  Cheers!


Thank you so much! I totally agree, we may never have this opportunity again with the pricing so we need to take advantage  The Clou is truly a stunning piece and love all the details and quality of Cartier. I think you deserve to purchase a new Cartier watch for yourself


----------



## Jetsetmax

Leo the Lion said:


> Thank you so much! I totally agree, we may never have this opportunity again with the pricing so we need to take advantage  The Clou is truly a stunning piece and love all the details and quality of Cartier.* I think you deserve to purchase a new Cartier watch for yourself *



Hahaha...Thank you.  Yes, if I can swing another Cartier purchase for myself, while prices are still so good, I will definitely do it!


----------



## XoxoT

Didn't prices go up in the US?


----------



## Mininana

XoxoT said:


> Didn't prices go up in the US?




I went to the store last week and prices didn't seem to go up....


----------



## Jetsetmax

XoxoT said:


> Didn't prices go up in the US?



No, the prices have not gone up in the US.


----------



## gagabag

I've been told no price increase for now. Prices will be reviewed again end of August.


----------



## Shelly319

Any news on a price increase?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Shelly319 said:


> Any news on a price increase?



Just saw my SA two weeks ago.  She said as far as she knows there are currently no plans for a price increase in the US.


----------



## baghagg

Shelly319 said:


> Any news on a price increase?



All luxury purchasing is down so it would be surprising if price increases are looming. .


----------



## Frivole88

This is good to know. i'm still saving for a diamond love bracelet. 


baghagg said:


> All luxury purchasing is down so it would be surprising if price increases are looming. .


----------



## uhpharm01

kristinlorraine said:


> This is good to know. i'm still saving for a diamond love bracelet.



+1. Saving for the trinity ring and tank watch


----------



## Shelly319

baghagg said:


> All luxury purchasing is down so it would be surprising if price increases are looming. .



Yes richemont has been reporting tough times ahead but if the price of gold continues to climb and the dollar weakens further I worry richemont will raise prices nevertheless.


----------



## uhpharm01

Shelly319 said:


> Yes richemont has been reporting tough times ahead but if the price of gold continues to climb and the dollar weakens further I worry richemont will raise prices nevertheless.


Who/what is richemont?


----------



## Shelly319

uhpharm01 said:


> Who/what is richemont?



The parent company of Cartier and other lux brands. Read the wallstreet journal or New York Times. They often report earnings there.


----------



## uhpharm01

Shelly319 said:


> The parent company of Cartier and other lux brands. Read the wallstreet journal or New York Times. They often report earnings there.



Okay thanks


----------



## Rami00

Prices on few diamond watches have actually gone down 10%.


----------



## bagreedy

Price increase today in UK, I called the airport store and they quoted higher prices than earlier


----------



## Solday

bagreedy said:


> Price increase today in UK, I called the airport store and they quoted higher prices than earlier


Of course there is price increase in UK because pound rate is too low now after Brexit. My husband is monitoring the prices cause he wants to buy a gift for mewe live in Stockholm, Sweden and used to order Cartier items online from UK. So the price we pay in Swedish crones now is the same as before Brexit. But I understand that the price increase influences UK citizens.


----------



## Mininana

I went online to check and this is what happened


----------



## Solday

I saw it as well during the last several days. They are definitely changing prices on all items.


----------



## gagabag

Italy website hasn't changed yet


----------



## Solday

gagabag said:


> Italy website hasn't changed yet


And it should't. Euro is the same value as it was before. Italy is in EU and UK voted to leave EU, that's why the pound value went down.


----------



## Mininana

I can swear prices were cheaper last week but maybe I'm imagining things


----------



## Solday

you attach a picture of UK site and the prices are raised because of low pound value outside UK and I totally agree with you about price increase, as I said before 
My husband will order a cuff in YG with 1 diamond for me and the price before Brexit was £3850 and now it's £4250, you are not imagining things unfortunately


----------



## Mininana

Solday said:


> you attach a picture of UK site and the prices are raised because of low pound value outside UK and I totally agree with you about price increase, as I said before
> My husband will order a cuff in YG with 1 diamond for me and the price before Brexit was £3850 and now it's £4250, you are not imagining things unfortunately



Oh ok!!


I thought prices would go up even more but looks like this is the price increase


I could swear the bracelet was £4600-4900 before this but wasn't sure. Still cheaper than Paris if you get at the airport since they charge 20% Less. Thanks


----------



## Yuppiemama

I just got the RG bangle and it was 4208 at Heathrow. That's about 17.5 percent less than with VAT
Edited to add that it was 4080 on June 30th. Cartier uk confirmed they just has a price increase.


----------



## thewildraven

I just went to buy the plain love in RG didn't realise price had gone up from two weeks ago .. tried to negotiate with the lovely  AD in Bond Street London, but he said Cartier doesn't  discount at all & he has had so many people (UK buyers)  who have come in, seen the price increase on all jewellery & left without buying.
The love bracelet has gone up from £4600 to £5080, how they can justify that amount of rise beats me.
He said it was because of the Euro against the pound as well as the normal price increase and they buy all their stock in euro's.
So does that mean when the pound recovers the price goes down? I doubt it.
The stock they had must have been in the store pre pound plummet so that was bought at the old
price. There is a big difference between overpriced
& expensive am starting to feel Cartier is the former ....


----------



## Yuppiemama

Agree it's totally ridiculous. That said, when I did the math against Euro and Yen and US$, it was still a better deal bc of the exchange rate when bought at Heathrow. But I was so mad they hiked it so quickly. [emoji16]


----------



## thewildraven

The annoying thing is I tried it on & really really I love it ... So I will get it but after saving a bit more and as a reward to myself when I have managed to achieve a couple of things
Also tried the Van cleef vintage albramha pendant and got it out of my system luckily .. Didn't like it so much in the flesh


----------



## vidxmenvid

USA Price is not increase (yet) ...


----------



## uhpharm01

vidxmenvid said:


> USA Price is not increase (yet) ...


I hope it stays that way.


----------



## callieeee

Anyone know if one is happening soon  in US?


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## raelene

Does anyone know how much the gold love bracelet with diamonds and the love bangle with diamonds is in Paris right now?


----------



## mondaystran

bagreedy said:


> Price increase today in UK, I called the airport store and they quoted higher prices than earlier


hi! if you don't mind telling, how much is Heathrow selling the plain YG Love Bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## lshpak

mondaystran said:


> hi! if you don't mind telling, how much is Heathrow selling the plain YG Love Bracelet? Thanks!


Just got mine this Tuesday and it came out to $5600.


----------



## rhm

Are you guys sure that the prices haven't gone up in the USA? I have been saving up to buy the multi-color rose gold love ring & bracelet set and the prices have definitely skyrocketed!

~EDIT~: SO SORRY GUYS. For some reason I ended up in the Canada website. NO PRICE INCREASE IN THE USA!!!

Whew but this experience really wants me to buy them early now before the increase happens haha.


----------



## uhpharm01

But the prices of the Tank francaise in the all steel has went down in price in the USA and some of the Ballon Bleu have a small decrease also.


----------



## colmasters

The stainless steel tank prices went down $1,000. Love bracelet is the same although my SA told me that they will be doing another price increase soon since they did not raise the prices last year.


----------



## uhpharm01

colmasters said:


> The stainless steel tank prices went down $1,000. Love bracelet is the same although my SA told me that they will be doing another price increase soon since they did not raise the prices last year.


There's a thread about the price drop in the tank Watch 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-dropped-price-on-tank-francaise-unbelievable.949326/


----------



## uhpharm01

colmasters said:


> The stainless steel tank prices went down $1,000. Love bracelet is the same although my SA told me that they will be doing another price increase soon since they did not raise the prices last year.



Double post


----------



## Doopee

Dear Cartier, despite priding yourselves on bringing joy to your customers' lives, you have dissapointed me time and time again. Perhaps this has something to do with this we are your "middle class "customers (please, do me a favour and google "Johann Rupert fears a poor uprising") or maybe it's that you actually don't GAF about your customer experience. 

Let me start from the beginning. In May 2016 I turned 30 (a milestone birthday, in my books) and my gorgeous partner decided he would gift me a Cartier ring (if only the benefit of hindsight could influence him to seek out another brand, Bvlgari or Tiffany & Co. perhaps?) Inconveniently, your Melbourne store was being renovated and for some strange (ie. commercially challenged) reason there were no alternative retail outlets in Melbourne (p.s I'd hate to think about Cartier's loss of revenue during this period, not to mention the real estate associated costs of a blue chip location). So the advice from your customer service was to purchase from the Sydney store - however this had to be done by cash via a bank transfer and it would take a week to settle (1. who's foolish enough to have large sums of dead cash sitting around and 2. my birthday would have already come and gone). Evidently,  the option to purchase from the Sydney Cartier store turned out to be a long and convoluted process, making it it near impossible for him to purchase a well-intended birthday present. Sadly, my experiences in being dissapointed by Cartier ensued. 

Due to the long and convoluted process to make a purchase from your Sydney store, your customer service centre then advised to instead wait for the Melbourne store to reopen, in order to purchase the ring. My partner found this strange so checked this with my girlfriend - who also contacted your customer service centre and received the same advice.

Feeling exasperated, my partner followed your advice -  he decided to wait until the Melb store reopened. So for my 30th birthday, my gift was a screenshot of the ring I would soon be recieving.

After almost 3 months of waiting we were finally notified (about a week ago from today) that the Melbourne Cartier store had reopened. With excitement, I convinced my partner to allow me to go to the store alone, despite the fact that he was away from Melbourne due to work commitments. Upon arriving at your store, I showed the screenshot of my ring to the Salesperson. He went and located the ring and brought it back to me to try on. You could imagine the joy I felt when I was finally able to try this ring on!

Upon payment I was told I owed significantly more than what I was originally expecting. So naturally, both your Salesperson & I assumed that the ring I had tried on was the wrong ring. Flustered and apologetic, off he went to search for the band with "thinner" and "less" diamonds. Unfortunately, Cartier did not stock my size in the "creation" with "thinner" and "less diamonds". Thinking it was a different ring,  I decided I would pay the additional price as I believed it to have contained more diamonds, as did your salesperson.

Feeling ecstatic, my journey home involved lots of  glances at my hand (covertey, as I tried to disguise my enthusiasm to check out my new ring). Later that evening I looked up the ring on your website to compare it against the screen shot that I had taken in May - ie. my "original" ring. You could imagine my surprise when I realised that in fact it was the same ring, just with a price hike of 20%.

It's astonishing that Cartier decided to mark up this ring by 20% occurred but hey, that's totally at your discretion and perhaps a strategy to make up for your declining sales in less popular products( #justsaying(. The most dissapointing aspect of all this, is that my partner had intended on purchasing this in May for my actual birthday but due to the long and unreasonable process and lack of alternative retail outlets in Melbourne, it appears we have now been financially exploited from your 20% price hike which I later found out came into effect on 1 August 2016. I thought maybe I was taking this personally but after speaking with friends and family, it appears that my feelings that Cartier's attitude towards their customers is so ducked (insert imagination) is actually a shared feeling amongst those who I've shared my dissapointing experience with. 

What should have been a special and memorable birthday present now represents to me a symbol of exploitation and disgust; memorable, but for a totally different reason.  

Cartier, your service centre has advised it is not possible to issue me a refund nor is it possible to honor the price in May - "too bad so sad, you snooze you lose" was the message I recieved, as "the price hike occurred on 1 Aug and it's now 18 days later". I should probably learn from my mistakes and not be astonished by Cartier's decisions, but seriously I can't help but be astonished that a multibillion, globally reaching, luxury brand would rather exploit their customers of a small sum of money (0.0001054% of your brand value - lol) rather than encourage any sense of loyalty (which, FYI, may even result in repeat business)

Perhaps it's a suitable time for some #selfreflection and a great opportunty to question why such dirty tactics are employed by your salespeople to make  your sales. Oh and don't even get me started on your breaches to Australian Consumer Law......... #poorpeoplearetakingovertheworld #rupertjohannwhatwillbecomeofyourcaviar 
#firstpurchaselastpurchase #cartierfail


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Doopee said:


> Dear Cartier, despite priding yourselves on bringing joy to your customers' lives, you have dissapointed me time and time again. Perhaps this has something to do with this we are your "middle class "customers (please, do me a favour and google "Johann Rupert fears a poor uprising") or maybe it's that you actually don't GAF about your customer experience.
> 
> Let me start from the beginning. In May 2016 I turned 30 (a milestone birthday, in my books) and my gorgeous partner decided he would gift me a Cartier ring (if only the benefit of hindsight could influence him to seek out another brand, Bvlgari or Tiffany & Co. perhaps?) Inconveniently, your Melbourne store was being renovated and for some strange (ie. commercially challenged) reason there were no alternative retail outlets in Melbourne (p.s I'd hate to think about Cartier's loss of revenue during this period, not to mention the real estate associated costs of a blue chip location). So the advice from your customer service was to purchase from the Sydney store - however this had to be done by cash via a bank transfer and it would take a week to settle (1. who's foolish enough to have large sums of dead cash sitting around and 2. my birthday would have already come and gone). Evidently,  the option to purchase from the Sydney Cartier store turned out to be a long and convoluted process, making it it near impossible for him to purchase a well-intended birthday present. Sadly, my experiences in being dissapointed by Cartier ensued.
> 
> Due to the long and convoluted process to make a purchase from your Sydney store, your customer service centre then advised to instead wait for the Melbourne store to reopen, in order to purchase the ring. My partner found this strange so checked this with my girlfriend - who also contacted your customer service centre and received the same advice.
> 
> Feeling exasperated, my partner followed your advice -  he decided to wait until the Melb store reopened. So for my 30th birthday, my gift was a screenshot of the ring I would soon be recieving.
> 
> After almost 3 months of waiting we were finally notified (about a week ago from today) that the Melbourne Cartier store had reopened. With excitement, I convinced my partner to allow me to go to the store alone, despite the fact that he was away from Melbourne due to work commitments. Upon arriving at your store, I showed the screenshot of my ring to the Salesperson. He went and located the ring and brought it back to me to try on. You could imagine the joy I felt when I was finally able to try this ring on!
> 
> Upon payment I was told I owed significantly more than what I was originally expecting. So naturally, both your Salesperson & I assumed that the ring I had tried on was the wrong ring. Flustered and apologetic, off he went to search for the band with "thinner" and "less" diamonds. Unfortunately, Cartier did not stock my size in the "creation" with "thinner" and "less diamonds". Thinking it was a different ring,  I decided I would pay the additional price as I believed it to have contained more diamonds, as did your salesperson.
> 
> Feeling ecstatic, my journey home involved lots of  glances at my hand (covertey, as I tried to disguise my enthusiasm to check out my new ring). Later that evening I looked up the ring on your website to compare it against the screen shot that I had taken in May - ie. my "original" ring. You could imagine my surprise when I realised that in fact it was the same ring, just with a price hike of 20%.
> 
> It's astonishing that Cartier decided to mark up this ring by 20% occurred but hey, that's totally at your discretion and perhaps a strategy to make up for your declining sales in less popular products( #justsaying(. The most dissapointing aspect of all this, is that my partner had intended on purchasing this in May for my actual birthday but due to the long and unreasonable process and lack of alternative retail outlets in Melbourne, it appears we have now been financially exploited from your 20% price hike which I later found out came into effect on 1 August 2016. I thought maybe I was taking this personally but after speaking with friends and family, it appears that my feelings that Cartier's attitude towards their customers is so ducked (insert imagination) is actually a shared feeling amongst those who I've shared my dissapointing experience with.
> 
> What should have been a special and memorable birthday present now represents to me a symbol of exploitation and disgust; memorable, but for a totally different reason.
> 
> Cartier, your service centre has advised it is not possible to issue me a refund nor is it possible to honor the price in May - "too bad so sad, you snooze you lose" was the message I recieved, as "the price hike occurred on 1 Aug and it's now 18 days later". I should probably learn from my mistakes and not be astonished by Cartier's decisions, but seriously I can't help but be astonished that a multibillion, globally reaching, luxury brand would rather exploit their customers of a small sum of money (0.0001054% of your brand value - lol) rather than encourage any sense of loyalty (which, FYI, may even result in repeat business)
> 
> Perhaps it's a suitable time for some #selfreflection and a great opportunty to question why such dirty tactics are employed by your salespeople to make  your sales. Oh and don't even get me started on your breaches to Australian Consumer Law......... #poorpeoplearetakingovertheworld #rupertjohannwhatwillbecomeofyourcaviar
> #firstpurchaselastpurchase #cartierfail


Think this Transaction is not the fault of cartier. If the transaction the as you described large sum of dead cash, you've got it for the price in the first place.

And its a present from your friend to you, so why does he share this info about the price with you. Kind of strange.


----------



## CartierLVer

Doopee said:


> Dear Cartier, despite priding yourselves on bringing joy to your customers' lives, you have dissapointed me time and time again. Perhaps this has something to do with this we are your "middle class "customers (please, do me a favour and google "Johann Rupert fears a poor uprising") or maybe it's that you actually don't GAF about your customer experience.
> 
> Let me start from the beginning. In May 2016 I turned 30 (a milestone birthday, in my books) and my gorgeous partner decided he would gift me a Cartier ring (if only the benefit of hindsight could influence him to seek out another brand, Bvlgari or Tiffany & Co. perhaps?) Inconveniently, your Melbourne store was being renovated and for some strange (ie. commercially challenged) reason there were no alternative retail outlets in Melbourne (p.s I'd hate to think about Cartier's loss of revenue during this period, not to mention the real estate associated costs of a blue chip location). So the advice from your customer service was to purchase from the Sydney store - however this had to be done by cash via a bank transfer and it would take a week to settle (1. who's foolish enough to have large sums of dead cash sitting around and 2. my birthday would have already come and gone). Evidently,  the option to purchase from the Sydney Cartier store turned out to be a long and convoluted process, making it it near impossible for him to purchase a well-intended birthday present. Sadly, my experiences in being dissapointed by Cartier ensued.
> 
> Due to the long and convoluted process to make a purchase from your Sydney store, your customer service centre then advised to instead wait for the Melbourne store to reopen, in order to purchase the ring. My partner found this strange so checked this with my girlfriend - who also contacted your customer service centre and received the same advice.
> 
> Feeling exasperated, my partner followed your advice -  he decided to wait until the Melb store reopened. So for my 30th birthday, my gift was a screenshot of the ring I would soon be recieving.
> 
> After almost 3 months of waiting we were finally notified (about a week ago from today) that the Melbourne Cartier store had reopened. With excitement, I convinced my partner to allow me to go to the store alone, despite the fact that he was away from Melbourne due to work commitments. Upon arriving at your store, I showed the screenshot of my ring to the Salesperson. He went and located the ring and brought it back to me to try on. You could imagine the joy I felt when I was finally able to try this ring on!
> 
> Upon payment I was told I owed significantly more than what I was originally expecting. So naturally, both your Salesperson & I assumed that the ring I had tried on was the wrong ring. Flustered and apologetic, off he went to search for the band with "thinner" and "less" diamonds. Unfortunately, Cartier did not stock my size in the "creation" with "thinner" and "less diamonds". Thinking it was a different ring,  I decided I would pay the additional price as I believed it to have contained more diamonds, as did your salesperson.
> 
> Feeling ecstatic, my journey home involved lots of  glances at my hand (covertey, as I tried to disguise my enthusiasm to check out my new ring). Later that evening I looked up the ring on your website to compare it against the screen shot that I had taken in May - ie. my "original" ring. You could imagine my surprise when I realised that in fact it was the same ring, just with a price hike of 20%.
> 
> It's astonishing that Cartier decided to mark up this ring by 20% occurred but hey, that's totally at your discretion and perhaps a strategy to make up for your declining sales in less popular products( #justsaying(. The most dissapointing aspect of all this, is that my partner had intended on purchasing this in May for my actual birthday but due to the long and unreasonable process and lack of alternative retail outlets in Melbourne, it appears we have now been financially exploited from your 20% price hike which I later found out came into effect on 1 August 2016. I thought maybe I was taking this personally but after speaking with friends and family, it appears that my feelings that Cartier's attitude towards their customers is so ducked (insert imagination) is actually a shared feeling amongst those who I've shared my dissapointing experience with.
> 
> What should have been a special and memorable birthday present now represents to me a symbol of exploitation and disgust; memorable, but for a totally different reason.
> 
> Cartier, your service centre has advised it is not possible to issue me a refund nor is it possible to honor the price in May - "too bad so sad, you snooze you lose" was the message I recieved, as "the price hike occurred on 1 Aug and it's now 18 days later". I should probably learn from my mistakes and not be astonished by Cartier's decisions, but seriously I can't help but be astonished that a multibillion, globally reaching, luxury brand would rather exploit their customers of a small sum of money (0.0001054% of your brand value - lol) rather than encourage any sense of loyalty (which, FYI, may even result in repeat business)
> 
> Perhaps it's a suitable time for some #selfreflection and a great opportunty to question why such dirty tactics are employed by your salespeople to make  your sales. Oh and don't even get me started on your breaches to Australian Consumer Law......... #poorpeoplearetakingovertheworld #rupertjohannwhatwillbecomeofyourcaviar
> #firstpurchaselastpurchase #cartierfail


 
Sorry to hear your first purchase wasnt the best! It must be frustrating to know that all major luxury goods do have price increases! I dont think it was intentional to sell at a higher price. Were you offered a chance to purchase online?! I dont see why you had to go in personally, when there are sales to be made online? (Sorry, dont know if that is allowed in Australia?). Also, the ring was a gift from your significant other, so no part in your loss. A gift is a gift and unfortunately you took it upon yourself to know the price. Anyways, I dont see why customer service didnt make the purchase over the phone? Hopefully you will have a better experience in the future! GL


----------



## eggpudding

Erm, if someone doesn't have enough "dead cash" in the bank to cover the purchase outright then they shouldn't be buying Cartier in the first place.  Just my two cents.


----------



## theITbag

Doopee said:


> Dear Cartier, despite priding yourselves on bringing joy to your customers' lives, you have dissapointed me time and time again. Perhaps this has something to do with this we are your "middle class "customers (please, do me a favour and google "Johann Rupert fears a poor uprising") or maybe it's that you actually don't GAF about your customer experience.
> 
> Let me start from the beginning. In May 2016 I turned 30 (a milestone birthday, in my books) and my gorgeous partner decided he would gift me a Cartier ring (if only the benefit of hindsight could influence him to seek out another brand, Bvlgari or Tiffany & Co. perhaps?) Inconveniently, your Melbourne store was being renovated and for some strange (ie. commercially challenged) reason there were no alternative retail outlets in Melbourne (p.s I'd hate to think about Cartier's loss of revenue during this period, not to mention the real estate associated costs of a blue chip location). So the advice from your customer service was to purchase from the Sydney store - however this had to be done by cash via a bank transfer and it would take a week to settle (1. who's foolish enough to have large sums of dead cash sitting around and 2. my birthday would have already come and gone). Evidently,  the option to purchase from the Sydney Cartier store turned out to be a long and convoluted process, making it it near impossible for him to purchase a well-intended birthday present. Sadly, my experiences in being dissapointed by Cartier ensued.
> 
> Due to the long and convoluted process to make a purchase from your Sydney store, your customer service centre then advised to instead wait for the Melbourne store to reopen, in order to purchase the ring. My partner found this strange so checked this with my girlfriend - who also contacted your customer service centre and received the same advice.
> 
> Feeling exasperated, my partner followed your advice -  he decided to wait until the Melb store reopened. So for my 30th birthday, my gift was a screenshot of the ring I would soon be recieving.
> 
> After almost 3 months of waiting we were finally notified (about a week ago from today) that the Melbourne Cartier store had reopened. With excitement, I convinced my partner to allow me to go to the store alone, despite the fact that he was away from Melbourne due to work commitments. Upon arriving at your store, I showed the screenshot of my ring to the Salesperson. He went and located the ring and brought it back to me to try on. You could imagine the joy I felt when I was finally able to try this ring on!
> 
> Upon payment I was told I owed significantly more than what I was originally expecting. So naturally, both your Salesperson & I assumed that the ring I had tried on was the wrong ring. Flustered and apologetic, off he went to search for the band with "thinner" and "less" diamonds. Unfortunately, Cartier did not stock my size in the "creation" with "thinner" and "less diamonds". Thinking it was a different ring,  I decided I would pay the additional price as I believed it to have contained more diamonds, as did your salesperson.
> 
> Feeling ecstatic, my journey home involved lots of  glances at my hand (covertey, as I tried to disguise my enthusiasm to check out my new ring). Later that evening I looked up the ring on your website to compare it against the screen shot that I had taken in May - ie. my "original" ring. You could imagine my surprise when I realised that in fact it was the same ring, just with a price hike of 20%.
> 
> It's astonishing that Cartier decided to mark up this ring by 20% occurred but hey, that's totally at your discretion and perhaps a strategy to make up for your declining sales in less popular products( #justsaying(. The most dissapointing aspect of all this, is that my partner had intended on purchasing this in May for my actual birthday but due to the long and unreasonable process and lack of alternative retail outlets in Melbourne, it appears we have now been financially exploited from your 20% price hike which I later found out came into effect on 1 August 2016. I thought maybe I was taking this personally but after speaking with friends and family, it appears that my feelings that Cartier's attitude towards their customers is so ducked (insert imagination) is actually a shared feeling amongst those who I've shared my dissapointing experience with.
> 
> What should have been a special and memorable birthday present now represents to me a symbol of exploitation and disgust; memorable, but for a totally different reason.
> 
> Cartier, your service centre has advised it is not possible to issue me a refund nor is it possible to honor the price in May - "too bad so sad, you snooze you lose" was the message I recieved, as "the price hike occurred on 1 Aug and it's now 18 days later". I should probably learn from my mistakes and not be astonished by Cartier's decisions, but seriously I can't help but be astonished that a multibillion, globally reaching, luxury brand would rather exploit their customers of a small sum of money (0.0001054% of your brand value - lol) rather than encourage any sense of loyalty (which, FYI, may even result in repeat business)
> 
> Perhaps it's a suitable time for some #selfreflection and a great opportunty to question why such dirty tactics are employed by your salespeople to make  your sales. Oh and don't even get me started on your breaches to Australian Consumer Law......... #poorpeoplearetakingovertheworld #rupertjohannwhatwillbecomeofyourcaviar
> #firstpurchaselastpurchase #cartierfail



I don't get it. Why didn't you buy online from their website???[emoji848]


----------



## gagabag

Doopee said:


> Dear Cartier, despite priding yourselves on bringing joy to your customers' lives, you have dissapointed me time and time again. Perhaps this has something to do with this we are your "middle class "customers (please, do me a favour and google "Johann Rupert fears a poor uprising") or maybe it's that you actually don't GAF about your customer experience.
> 
> Let me start from the beginning. In May 2016 I turned 30 (a milestone birthday, in my books) and my gorgeous partner decided he would gift me a Cartier ring (if only the benefit of hindsight could influence him to seek out another brand, Bvlgari or Tiffany & Co. perhaps?) Inconveniently, your Melbourne store was being renovated and for some strange (ie. commercially challenged) reason there were no alternative retail outlets in Melbourne (p.s I'd hate to think about Cartier's loss of revenue during this period, not to mention the real estate associated costs of a blue chip location). So the advice from your customer service was to purchase from the Sydney store - however this had to be done by cash via a bank transfer and it would take a week to settle (1. who's foolish enough to have large sums of dead cash sitting around and 2. my birthday would have already come and gone). Evidently,  the option to purchase from the Sydney Cartier store turned out to be a long and convoluted process, making it it near impossible for him to purchase a well-intended birthday present. Sadly, my experiences in being dissapointed by Cartier ensued.
> 
> Due to the long and convoluted process to make a purchase from your Sydney store, your customer service centre then advised to instead wait for the Melbourne store to reopen, in order to purchase the ring. My partner found this strange so checked this with my girlfriend - who also contacted your customer service centre and received the same advice.
> 
> Feeling exasperated, my partner followed your advice -  he decided to wait until the Melb store reopened. So for my 30th birthday, my gift was a screenshot of the ring I would soon be recieving.
> 
> After almost 3 months of waiting we were finally notified (about a week ago from today) that the Melbourne Cartier store had reopened. With excitement, I convinced my partner to allow me to go to the store alone, despite the fact that he was away from Melbourne due to work commitments. Upon arriving at your store, I showed the screenshot of my ring to the Salesperson. He went and located the ring and brought it back to me to try on. You could imagine the joy I felt when I was finally able to try this ring on!
> 
> Upon payment I was told I owed significantly more than what I was originally expecting. So naturally, both your Salesperson & I assumed that the ring I had tried on was the wrong ring. Flustered and apologetic, off he went to search for the band with "thinner" and "less" diamonds. Unfortunately, Cartier did not stock my size in the "creation" with "thinner" and "less diamonds". Thinking it was a different ring,  I decided I would pay the additional price as I believed it to have contained more diamonds, as did your salesperson.
> 
> Feeling ecstatic, my journey home involved lots of  glances at my hand (covertey, as I tried to disguise my enthusiasm to check out my new ring). Later that evening I looked up the ring on your website to compare it against the screen shot that I had taken in May - ie. my "original" ring. You could imagine my surprise when I realised that in fact it was the same ring, just with a price hike of 20%.
> 
> It's astonishing that Cartier decided to mark up this ring by 20% occurred but hey, that's totally at your discretion and perhaps a strategy to make up for your declining sales in less popular products( #justsaying(. The most dissapointing aspect of all this, is that my partner had intended on purchasing this in May for my actual birthday but due to the long and unreasonable process and lack of alternative retail outlets in Melbourne, it appears we have now been financially exploited from your 20% price hike which I later found out came into effect on 1 August 2016. I thought maybe I was taking this personally but after speaking with friends and family, it appears that my feelings that Cartier's attitude towards their customers is so ducked (insert imagination) is actually a shared feeling amongst those who I've shared my dissapointing experience with.
> 
> What should have been a special and memorable birthday present now represents to me a symbol of exploitation and disgust; memorable, but for a totally different reason.
> 
> Cartier, your service centre has advised it is not possible to issue me a refund nor is it possible to honor the price in May - "too bad so sad, you snooze you lose" was the message I recieved, as "the price hike occurred on 1 Aug and it's now 18 days later". I should probably learn from my mistakes and not be astonished by Cartier's decisions, but seriously I can't help but be astonished that a multibillion, globally reaching, luxury brand would rather exploit their customers of a small sum of money (0.0001054% of your brand value - lol) rather than encourage any sense of loyalty (which, FYI, may even result in repeat business)
> 
> Perhaps it's a suitable time for some #selfreflection and a great opportunty to question why such dirty tactics are employed by your salespeople to make  your sales. Oh and don't even get me started on your breaches to Australian Consumer Law......... #poorpeoplearetakingovertheworld #rupertjohannwhatwillbecomeofyourcaviar
> #firstpurchaselastpurchase #cartierfail



I understand your frustration as you waited long. You could have opted to buy online or over the phone (I do all the time as there's no Cartier in Adelaide). But perhaps you wanted to try it on first, I don't know..? I think you definitely liked it as you were ecstatic looking at it on the way home. But you then became somewhat disgruntled about the price increase. Unfortunately, unless you paid in advance or made some sort of an agreement with the SA beforehand, you will be subjected to price increase. Sadly these pesky increases happen almost 2x a year. That's just how it is.

I'd say if you really like it, keep it and don't worry about the price especially if you can afford it. Plus it's a gift!


----------



## roxaana

eggpudding said:


> Erm, if someone doesn't have enough "dead cash" in the bank to cover the purchase outright then they shouldn't be buying Cartier in the first place.  Just my two cents.



Ermm, condescending much?


----------



## eggpudding

roxaana said:


> Ermm, condescending much?


 It's called common sense.


----------



## theITbag

eggpudding said:


> It's called common sense.



Agree.  I wouldn't go into debt for luxury goods that are not essential for living life.  It's luxury and not necessity.

And that is just how luxury goods are with prices.  When I bought my first love, a year later the price dropped.  That's just how things roll sometimes.


----------



## roxaana

It's also common sense not to comment on how people are spending their own money. How do you know she does not have money? Maybe she has tons of stocks, property, savings accounts, etc.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

If you have tons of money. In the time you wait when the price got higher, your money also got higher. 

Its sad that because of her own fault, cartier gets a bad review.

And when i purchase something for my girlfriend. I wouldn't tell how much it was. Think this is not what a gentleman should do.


----------



## jaztee

I think the whole purchasing situation is a bit strange. There's no Cartier where I am, so I just purchase over the phone. I have a SA in my capital city, but she's arranged for something to be sent from another city when it wasn't available in her store. I pay by bank transfer that day, it clears the following day and the item gets shipped that afternoon. 

I agree though that price increases are highly frustrating, especially when you arrange something in advance - but I've heard stories of this going back 30 years, so obviously store policy is store policy. Not sure how they're breaching the ACL personally.


----------



## Shelly319

colmasters said:


> The stainless steel tank prices went down $1,000. Love bracelet is the same although my SA told me that they will be doing another price increase soon since they did not raise the prices last year.



There won't be any price increases any time soon by any lux retailer based on the latest news: http://www.wsj.com/articles/cartier-parent-richemont-says-profit-battered-by-weak-economy-1473832336


----------



## Shelly319

Sales associates always talk about price increases just so you'll be suckered into buying. There are global economic uncertainties now. Until after the election come November and perhaps even for some months afterward, I'm keeping my wallet shut on major purchases. There is way too much currency fluctuation going on and the stock market is way overpriced.


----------



## Dluvch

Does anyone have idea of when next price increase for love bracelets will be in us?


----------



## rhm

Dira said:


> Does anyone have idea of when next price increase for love bracelets will be in us?



Really don't think they will have another increase for a while. Richemont group is doing extremely bad at the moment and it would not make any sense to bombard their already lackluster customers with another price increase.


----------



## sleepykitten

Did the price just drop for the love bracelets in the US? It's $6300 now, thought it was $6600 before?


----------



## uhpharm01

sleepykitten said:


> Did the price just drop for the love bracelets in the US? It's $6300 now, thought it was $6600 before?





sleepykitten said:


> Did the price just drop for the love bracelets in the US? It's $6300 now, thought it was $6600 before?


Yes that's correct.


----------



## sleepykitten

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes that's correct.


Oh thanks! When did the drop happen?


----------



## Dluvch

sleepykitten said:


> Oh thanks! When did the drop happen?


I'd love to know as well!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

sleepykitten said:


> Oh thanks! When did the drop happen?


I'm not sure. I assume it was around aug 2016 when Cartier decrease the price of the tank franciase and the BB watches.


----------



## Zucnarf

Why not Europe??


----------



## uhpharm01

^^  I don't know


----------



## uhpharm01

But there are many other Jewelery items that are still with unchanged prices.


----------



## Mininana

uhpharm01 said:


> But there are many other Jewelery items that are still with unchanged prices.



I agree. I recall the one with 4 diamonds being 10,100 before tax and it's still that price many months later.


----------



## baghagg

Mininana said:


> I agree. I recall the one with 4 diamonds being 10,100 before tax and it's still that price many months later.



the four diamond Love was $10,700.00 USD two years ago, it went down in price to $10,100.


----------



## uhpharm01

baghagg said:


> the four diamond Love was $10,700.00 USD two years ago, it went down in price to $10,100.


That's probably happened between April 2016 and August 2016. 

Because if you look at this YouTube video unboxing the the plain love bracelet, the price that he listed was higher ( it's with the taxes included) and its a lower price now.  The price is listed in the description below.


----------



## baghagg

uhpharm01 said:


> That's probably happened between April 2016 and August 2016.
> 
> Because if you look at this YouTube video unboxing the the plain love bracelet, the price that he listed was higher ( it's with the taxes included) and its a lower price now.  The price is listed in the description below.



The price went down in March or April of 2015 on the 4 diamond Love.


----------



## uhpharm01

baghagg said:


> The price went down in March or April of 2015 on the 4 diamond Love.


I also think around that time they decreased the price the TF watch too. Yes there was whole other year where Cartier reduced the price of that watch, too. Lol. I look at these watches too much. 


Thanks.

Here's a photo of the description to the plain love bracelet unboxing


----------



## uhpharm01

baghagg said:


> The price went down in March or April of 2015 on the 4 diamond Love.


Oh wow. I should be looking at that bracelet then.


----------



## baghagg

I would guess that the price will eventually go back up,  so if the 4 diamond Love is what you want,  better sone than later. 

Ps. This price is for the rose or yellow gold,  the white gold is priced at a higher price point,  but it also went down in price in March/April of 2015, so the same logic applies.


----------



## sleepykitten

Did the price for juste un cloud bracelet change? Right now $6800 for YG and PG, this price is the same as before?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hi ladies, Can I ask you how much Love bracelet in Paris currently? ( without diamond ) TIA!


----------



## jpezmom

sleepykitten said:


> Did the price for juste un cloud bracelet change? Right now $6800 for YG and PG, this price is the same as before?


Hi - I don't think it changed in the US - looks like the same prices for the JUC bracelets. Hope this helps!


----------



## Zucnarf

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi ladies, Can I ask you how much Love bracelet in Paris currently? ( without diamond ) TIA!



6050€

http://www.cartier.fr/fr/collection...ts/bracelets-love/b6035517 bracelet love.html


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Zucnarf said:


> 6050€
> 
> http://www.cartier.fr/fr/collections/joaillerie/catégories/bracelets/bracelets-love/b6035517 bracelet love.html


Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Zucnarf

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks so much for your help!!



Any time!


----------



## pinky7129

anyone know how long this price decrease will last?


----------



## MCC08

Does anyone know what the recent increase was?  Did it happen already?


----------



## MCC08

And was the increase on everything?  Including love bracelets?


----------



## uhpharm01

MCC08 said:


> And was the increase on everything?  Including love bracelets?


Are you in the USA ?


----------



## uhpharm01

MCC08 said:


> And was the increase on everything?  Including love bracelets?


There was a decrease on several watches awhile back !


----------



## MCC08

Yes, I'm in the US.


----------



## Shelly319

MCC08 said:


> Yes, I'm in the US.


as far as I can tell there's been no increase on the us website


----------



## Mali_

I don't think there will be price increases anytime soon given the restructuring at Richemont and the decreased sales in Asia, North America and Europe:

Richemont owns several of the world's leading companies in the field of luxury goods, with particular strengths in jewellery, luxury watches and writing instruments. Our Maisons™ encompass several of the most prestigious names in the luxury industry including Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels, Piaget, Vacheron Constantin, Jaeger-LeCoultre, IWC Schaffhausen, Panerai and Montblanc. https://www.richemont.com/

Relevant articles: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nd-shockwaves-from-geneva-to-mountain-valleys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/richemo...nagement-reshuffle-as-profit-falls-1478247354


----------



## Mali_

Cie. Financière Richemont SA, the maker of Cartier jewelry and watches, issued a profit warning as it posted a tumble in sales. In July, Swatch Group AG—owner of expensive brands such as Omega, Blancpain and Breguet in addition to its cheaper plastic watch line—reported a 52% plunge in first-half profit. Luxury brands across Europe have struggled in recent months, with the trend particularly pronounced in Switzerland, where companies face the added difficulty of the strong Swiss franc. Watch exports have plunged in recent months, government and industry data show.

Geneva-based Richemont said sales fell 14% for the five months through August from the same period the previous year. It also said it expects operating profit for the six months through September to fall around 45%.“We are of the view that the current negative environment as a whole is unlikely to reverse in the short term,” the company said. Longer term, Richemont is more bullish. Speaking at the company’s annual general meeting at a luxury hotel in Geneva, Richemont Chairman Johann Rupert said, “We remain convinced of the long-term prospects for luxury goods globally.”

http://www.wsj.com/articles/cartier-parent-richemont-says-profit-battered-by-weak-economy-1473832336


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Getting ready to buy my YG Love, but want to wait until next week.  Do any of you think prices in the US will go up for the month of December?  I haven't heard any chatter, but am wondering if I should order it tomorrow, Nov 30.


----------



## Shelly319

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Getting ready to buy my YG Love, but want to wait until next week.  Do any of you think prices in the US will go up for the month of December?  I haven't heard any chatter, but am wondering if I should order it tomorrow, Nov 30.



Did you read the previous posts? It's very unlikely that Cartier will raise prices in the US anytime soon. Plus it's now peak buying season due to the holidays. I envision perhaps they will raise prices next year if inflation rises enough in the US and the price of gold increases because people are uncertain about the economy.


----------



## Pocahontas159

Can anyone please tell me the price of the news thinner love bracelet??? This will definitely help my decision on which love to buy. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Shelly319

Pocahontas159 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the price of the news thinner love bracelet??? This will definitely help my decision on which love to buy. Thanks everyone!!!



4000 for yellow or rose gold and 4300 for white gold. The diamond ones I think are 20k plus. I was interested in them too and called the ny boutique. They are cute. The purpose of these really is for stacking. I think one by itself may look funny. Apparently they are hinged so you only have to unscrew one side. You can get them now but Cartier requires a full deposit. They will become available in the boutiques in February. With these new loves priced at 4K I wonder if Cartier will raise the price of the cuff which is currently 4500.


----------



## Pocahontas159

OMG!!!! Thank you soooooo very much!!!! Merry Christmas to me!!!!! And you too for the information!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Shelly319 said:


> 4000 for yellow or rose gold and 4300 for white gold. The diamond ones I think are 20k plus. I was interested in them too and called the ny boutique. They are cute. The purpose of these really is for stacking. I think one by itself may look funny. Apparently they are hinged so you only have to unscrew one side. You can get them now but Cartier requires a full deposit. They will become available in the boutiques in February. With these new loves priced at 4K I wonder if Cartier will raise the price of the cuff which is currently 4500.


Oh Lord.  I got my fingers crossed about the Love Cuff, that it keeps the same price.  I still need to save up money.


----------



## Dluvch

Shelly319 said:


> 4000 for yellow or rose gold and 4300 for white gold. The diamond ones I think are 20k plus. I was interested in them too and called the ny boutique. They are cute. The purpose of these really is for stacking. I think one by itself may look funny. Apparently they are hinged so you only have to unscrew one side. You can get them now but Cartier requires a full deposit. They will become available in the boutiques in February. With these new loves priced at 4K I wonder if Cartier will raise the price of the cuff which is currently 4500.


I which they would do the love bracelet with the hinge too.


----------



## sakuramickey

Will there be a price increase in Europe from January? Anyone has any intel?


----------



## Mali_

sakuramickey said:


> Will there be a price increase in Europe from January? Anyone has any intel?


No intel in that sense but here is some good news from Richemont (Cartier's owner) and the luxury goods market in general:
https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ue-up-5-percent-with-unexpected-watch-rebound
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...mas-sales-beat-estimates-as-china-u-s-rebound
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/richemont-sales-gain-bodes-well-for-luxury-goods-2017-01-12


----------



## Mali_




----------



## sakuramickey

Since the sales increased, will they increase their prices?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Mali_ said:


> No intel in that sense but here is some good news from Richemont (Cartier's owner) and the luxury goods market in general:


That may be good news for Richemont, but it doesn't mean its good news for consumers.  Companies tend to have less incentive to increase prices, if sales are down, as a price increase isn't going to help bring in customers.


----------



## Jetsetmax

sakuramickey said:


> Since the sales increased, will they increase their prices?


There is no way for us to know.  We will have to wait and see what Richemont decides to do.


----------



## Mali_

Jetsetmax said:


> That may be good news for Richemont, but it doesn't mean its good news for consumers.  Companies tend to have less incentive to increase prices, if sales are down, as a price increase isn't going to help bring in customers.


That speaks for itself, at point of sale at retail price although not sure where you saw "price increase" (?) Of note, many of those same consumers sell their luxe items, and so want a high resale value--they tend to get that when the branded luxe items are doing well and prices are higher...not so much when the branded company struggles and prices are lower. So it always depends on where the consumer stands.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Mali_ said:


> ... *although not sure where you saw "price increase" *(?) Of note, many of those same consumers sell their luxe items, and so want a high resale value--they tend to get that when the branded luxe items are doing well and prices are higher...not so much when the branded company struggles and prices are lower. So it always depends on where the consumer stands.



I didn't see anything about a price increase, nor did I ever say that your post or the links in it said there would be an increase.  What I said was, "Companies tend to have less incentive to raise prices if sales are down." In fact another person asked after your post,"Since the sales increased, will they increase in prices?"  To which I replied, "There is no way for us to know."

 From what I have seen here, a very large percentage of the people on this thread are inquiring about price increases because they are considering a purchase for themselves or someone special.   I really haven't seen people on this thread asking if Cartier is increasing prices because of concern about how much they will be able to re-sell their goods for in the pre-owned market.  By definition a consumer is someone buying goods & services for personal use.  While you may refer to everyone owning or selling Cartier products as "Consumers," when people are selling their pre-owned goods, they have changed roles and become merchants.   So in the end, a consumer buying pre-owned products from the re-seller/merchant, may according to your model have to pay more money to get the pre-owned products.


----------



## Mali_

Jetsetmax said:


> I didn't see anything about a price increase, nor did I ever say that your post or the links in it said there would be an increase.  What I said was, "Companies tend to have less incentive to raise prices if sales are down." In fact another person asked after your post,"Since the sales increased, will they increase in prices?"  To which I replied, "There is no way for us to know."
> 
> From what I have seen here, a very large percentage of the people on this thread are inquiring about price increases because they are considering a purchase for themselves or someone special.   I really haven't seen people on this thread asking if Cartier is increasing prices because of concern about how much they will be able to re-sell their goods for in the pre-owned market.  By definition a consumer is someone buying goods & services for personal use.  While you may refer to everyone owning or selling Cartier products as "Consumers," when people are selling their pre-owned goods, they have changed roles and become merchants.   So in the end, a consumer buying pre-owned products from the re-seller/merchant, may according to your model have to pay more money to get the pre-owned products.


They may or they may not, depends on the reseller and what their pricing is...but this horse is beaten to death. We can agree to disagree and carry on.


----------



## uhpharm01

I just hope that the love bracelet and the love cuff stay the same price after the recent release of the thinner love bracelet.


----------



## Mali_

uhpharm01 said:


> I just hope that the love bracelet and the love cuff stay the same price after the recent release of the thinner love bracelet.


I hear you. Me too.


----------



## pupee

since 2014 (Singapore) love bracelets have maintain its prices till now; no increase at all!


----------



## eggpudding

I don't know what's going on, but the HK Cartier website is showing a price DECREASE across most LOVES  JUC too.
YG 4 diamond love is HKD4k cheaper than what I paid last fall, for instance!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

eggpudding said:


> I don't know what's going on, but the HK Cartier website is showing a price DECREASE across most LOVES  JUC too.
> YG 4 diamond love is HKD4k cheaper than what I paid last fall, for instance!!



Last year there was a decrease in the US also.  Enjoy the decrease in Hong Kong while it lasts, and buy some more nice things!


----------



## eggpudding

Jetsetmax said:


> Last year there was a decrease in the US also.  Enjoy the decrease in Hong Kong while it lasts, and buy some more nice things!


Oh wow, I had no idea it had happened before.  Thank you, I'm definitely eyeing another full love now  Was checking out the thin loves online and bam!!!


----------



## MsPele

eggpudding said:


> I don't know what's going on, but the HK Cartier website is showing a price DECREASE across most LOVES  JUC too.
> YG 4 diamond love is HKD4k cheaper than what I paid last fall, for instance!!



I bought mine late Nov in HK and I just saw the price decrease!!!  I should of waited but I guess there's no way of knowing.


----------



## Jetsetmax

MsPele said:


> I bought mine late Nov in HK and I just saw the price decrease!!!  I should of waited but I guess there's no way of knowing.


Don't feel badly.  In time, prices will eventually go back up again so it won't matter.


----------



## Saraja

Now I'm even more confused. I guess we won't know about increases for sure until they happen. Or decreases for that matter.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Everyone!  Here we are, the end of March and April will be upon us.  I know April is Cartier's month if an increase will hit.  
Has anyone heard whispers of an impending April 1 price increase for Cartier in the United States or have new information they can share?  I'd like to hold off on a purchase for another month or so, but an increase will push me to do it now.


----------



## Macey

Hi, will someone be able to advise me if it's cheaper to purchase cartier santos 100 from Barcelona or somewhere in Asia? 

Since in Singapore is around $8,550..


----------



## Mininana

Macey said:


> Hi, will someone be able to advise me if it's cheaper to purchase cartier santos 100 from Barcelona or somewhere in Asia?
> 
> Since in Singapore is around $8,550..



Prices are available online.... check the country you are looking for and if you cannot find it Spain and France have the same price.


----------



## hiri

Does anyone know if there will be a price increase in the U.S.A this year? Thanks


----------



## ?uestions

Not sure about an increase, but a diamond necklace I was looking at just decreased $13,000!!! (Or maybe the original price quoted was wrong?)


----------



## hiri

I want the Juste un Clou bracelet in white gold but i'm not sure if the price will increase in the next few months. I'm in North Carolina right now and there's no store that is selling Cartier. I have to wait to go to another state so I can go to the store and buy it. I was going to buy it online but Cartier's representative said they cannot ship the bracelet where I am at right now. I don't know my size either so I'm here struggling to see what I can do before the price increases.


----------



## Jetsetmax

hiri said:


> I want the Juste un Clou bracelet in white gold but i'm not sure if the price will increase in the next few months. I'm in North Carolina right now and there's no store that is selling Cartier. I have to wait to go to another state so I can go to the store and buy it. I was going to buy it online but Cartier's representative said they cannot ship the bracelet where I am at right now. I don't know my size either so I'm here struggling to see what I can do before the price increases.


There is no word about any price increase at the moment.   One never knows months in advance about increases.   IIRC, the boutiques and store get about 30 days notice (sometimes less).  They don't publish it.  Most people hear about it from their SA or when people from this forum learn about it and post here.


----------



## Coco.lover

Honestly I doubt there will be an increase in the US. Unless the euro goes up a lot in the next few months.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone know when the UK price increase is likely to be? Don't think there's been one yet this year.


----------



## OlyUK

Another thread on here in the JUC section said increase at end of this April/May in Europe. 
But i have been told no one gets told until 3 days before.


----------



## chenchen_chikis

hiri said:


> I want the Juste un Clou bracelet in white gold but i'm not sure if the price will increase in the next few months. I'm in North Carolina right now and there's no store that is selling Cartier. I have to wait to go to another state so I can go to the store and buy it. I was going to buy it online but Cartier's representative said they cannot ship the bracelet where I am at right now. I don't know my size either so I'm here struggling to see what I can do before the price increases.



Im in NC & I had no problem purchasing one.  Since there is no physical store, we get TAX FREE if you order online!  So maybe try it at a store and then purchase it online.  (No word on a increase)


----------



## uhpharm01

chenchen_chikis said:


> Im in NC & I had no problem purchasing one.  Since there is no physical store, we get TAX FREE if you order online!  So maybe try it at a store and then purchase it online.  (No word on a increase)


I wished that I lived in North Carolina.


----------



## chenchen_chikis

uhpharm01 said:


> I wished that I lived in North Carolina.


Yeah, there are some perks for being sorta-uncivilized.  Cartier, Gucci, and Hermes (just became) are tax free here!


----------



## hiri

chenchen_chikis said:


> Im in NC & I had no problem purchasing one.  Since there is no physical store, we get TAX FREE if you order online!  So maybe try it at a store and then purchase it online.  (No word on a increase)


Thanks for your help. I had no other choice but to buy it with tax. That's fine... I'm loving my bracelets so far.


----------



## Jynny

chenchen_chikis said:


> Im in NC & I had no problem purchasing one.  Since there is no physical store, we get TAX FREE if you order online!  So maybe try it at a store and then purchase it online.  (No word on a increase)


That's a good idea! Hope it ships to my country (and that the shipping fee is not too exp).


----------



## kkfiregirl

uhpharm01 said:


> I wished that I lived in North Carolina.



Perhaps you can make friends with someone there and ship it to their house. Then they can ship it to you.


----------



## uhpharm01

kkfiregirl said:


> Perhaps you can make friends with someone there and ship it to their house. Then they can ship it to you.



Maybe. I'll think about it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Maybe. I'll think about it.



Okay.


----------



## Mali_

Updated info on Richemont, which owns Cartier:
https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...il&utm_term=0_d2191372b3-f4b31242f0-420547593


----------



## uhpharm01

I hope the prices stay the same for now.


----------



## Yodabest

I'm guessing it's a long shot but anyone have any insider info about upcoming love bracelet price increases? Planning to wait till my birthday to make my move but wondering if I should get on it sooner.


----------



## Mininana

PC1984 said:


> I'm guessing it's a long shot but anyone have any insider info about upcoming love bracelet price increases? Planning to wait till my birthday to make my move but wondering if I should get on it sooner.



It's been forever since the last increase! At least two years in Paris.


----------



## OlyUK

UK prices rising on the 17th July. Confirmed.


----------



## kate2828

Yikes! Any word on a us price increase?


----------



## Itz1997

OlyUK said:


> UK prices rising on the 17th July. Confirmed.



Thanks for the info - where did you hear and do you know if it will include watches?


----------



## kpai

Itz1997 said:


> Thanks for the info - where did you hear and do you know if it will include watches?


not sure about watches, but 5% increased on Monday on jewellery in the UK per cartier SA.  the last increase was June 2016


----------



## Itz1997

kpai said:


> not sure about watches, but 5% increased on Monday on jewellery in the UK per cartier SA.  the last increase was June 2016



Thank you


----------



## kate2828

The Cartier website is down for maintenance. I hope this has nothing to do with a us price increase!


----------



## Alena21

The whole Cartier.com is under maintenance. They are upgrading their system. This is the Swiss site


----------



## Alena21

OlyUK said:


> UK prices rising on the 17th July. Confirmed.


On their website the prices are still the same??


----------



## Itz1997

Alena21 said:


> On their website the prices are still the same??



Watches prices have gone up. E.g. 33mm BB was £4600 yesterday, it is now £4,850.


----------



## Alena21

Itz1997 said:


> Watches prices have gone up. E.g. 33mm BB was £4600 yesterday, it is now £4,850.


Thanks.  I just looked at the jewellery


----------



## rakhee81

Alena21 said:


> Thanks.  I just looked at the jewellery



Jewellery prices have gone up too on the UK website...


----------



## Alena21

rakhee81 said:


> Jewellery prices have gone up too on the UK website...[/QUOTE
> 
> They have now.  In the early morning I just checked the Love for reference, it was 5050 gbp now it is 5300gbp


----------



## Alena21

They have changed now.  In the early morning the Love bracelet was still 5050 GBP now it is 5300


----------



## uhpharm01

Did the prices go up on the USA website?


----------



## pam_forever365

uhpharm01 said:


> Did the prices go up on the USA website?



nope, I just checked


----------



## uhpharm01

pam_forever365 said:


> nope, I just checked


Thank you!


----------



## kewave

Saw the JUC bracelet price went up on U.K. website too. So relieved I bought it a few months ago...


----------



## Alena21

Prices on Selfridges website are still the same


----------



## kate2828

Based on the cost of the love in Europe and the U.K. I don't think the us is safe for long. I imagine we will see a price increase in the coming year if the pound and euro continue to strengthen.


----------



## TigerLily04

Do people in the US buy from Selfridges and have it shipped? is that cost effective?


----------



## kate2828

TigerLily04 said:


> Do people in the US buy from Selfridges and have it shipped? is that cost effective?



Unfortunately you can't buy Cartier if you're in the US. There are other lux items that are restricted on the selfridges site. I do recall a time when it was significantly cheaper to buy certain things from selfridges than the us but then they realized American buyers were taking advantage of this and upped all their prices on lux items like givenchy and Valentino. You can get things like commes des garçons for less but then there's the shipping.


----------



## Yodabest

Is info about a increase in the US usually leaked (on forums like this one...) Or does it just happen unexpectedly?


----------



## higuy

i dont know that it's necessarily "leaked" rather the good/courteous SA will inform their clients of an upcoming price increase so that they can get a purchase in before the price goes up. Then those people as a favor to the forum users report the news.


----------



## sheenster23

Speaking of the devil...SA just called me and said Cartier will be increasing their prices as of aug 1 in some locations (mostly Asia).


----------



## Alena21

sheenster23 said:


> Speaking of the devil...SA just called me and said Cartier will be increasing their prices as of aug 1 in some locations (mostly Asia).


Singapore and HK??


----------



## supersleec

Any news on North American price increase?


----------



## sheenster23

Alena21 said:


> Singapore and HK??


Definitely HK but not sure about SG. And they said this time the prices of the love and JUC will be affected 
Better get all your purchases in before the increase!!!


----------



## Alena21

sheenster23 said:


> Definitely HK but not sure about SG. And they said this time the prices of the love and JUC will be affected


Prices in HK are lower with 1000 SGD compare to Singapore prices. A Love bangle in HK is 5725 USD or 7768 SGD. A Love bangle in Singapore is 8650 SGD .No wonder they are correcting the prices.


----------



## Parisluxury

sheenster23 said:


> Speaking of the devil...SA just called me and said Cartier will be increasing their prices as of aug 1 in some locations (mostly Asia).


Would you know if this includes Australia? Thanks.


----------



## sheenster23

Parisluxury said:


> Would you know if this includes Australia? Thanks.


I'm not sure about australia. Sorry!


----------



## bhurry

anyone know if any increase in U.S?  yeah planning on buying something and was hoping to wait.


----------



## xilej

*Price Increase in Hong Kong has taken effect and the new prices are updated on Cartier Hong Kong's website. *It appears to be around 5% increase for some of the bracelets I've been tracking. Even the new Ecrou de Cartier is not spared with the price revision. 

*Love Bracelet (YG/PG)*
HKD44,700 -> *HKD46,900*

*Love Bracelet (YG/PG 4 Diamonds)*
HKD72,000 ->* HKD75,500

Juste un Clou (YG/PG)*
HKD48,400 -> *HKD51,000

Juste un Clou (WG)*
HKD52,000 -> *HKD54,500

Ecrou de Cartier (PG)*
HKD47,000 -> *HKD49,400

Ecrou de Cartier (WG)*
HKD50,500 ->* HKD53,000*


----------



## sheenster23

xilej said:


> *Price Increase in Hong Kong has taken effect and the new prices are updated on Cartier Hong Kong's website. *It appears to be around 5% increase for some of the bracelets I've been tracking. Even the new Ecrou de Cartier is not spared with the price revision.
> 
> *Love Bracelet (YG/PG)*
> HKD44,700 -> *HKD46,900*
> 
> *Love Bracelet (YG/PG 4 Diamonds)*
> HKD72,000 ->* HKD75,500
> 
> Juste un Clou (YG/PG)*
> HKD48,400 -> *HKD51,000
> 
> Juste un Clou (WG)*
> HKD52,000 -> *HKD54,500
> 
> Ecrou de Cartier (PG)*
> HKD47,000 -> *HKD49,400
> 
> Ecrou de Cartier (WG)*
> HKD50,500 ->* HKD53,000*


Seems like UK prices have gone up too! 4 diamond love went from GBP8,100 to 8,500


----------



## kewave

sheenster23 said:


> Seems like UK prices have gone up too! 4 diamond love went from GBP8,100 to 8,500


If you scrolled back you wld notice that UK price increase was already posted earlier.


----------



## uhpharm01

supersleec said:


> Any news on North American price increase?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## uhpharm01

bhurry said:


> anyone know if any increase in U.S?  yeah planning on buying something and was hoping to wait.


I'm wondering, too.


----------



## Thatgirl00

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm wondering, too.


I bet we are next


----------



## uhpharm01

Thatgirl00 said:


> I bet we are next


I'm hoping we are not.


----------



## jkmjppr

Hi-was wondering if anyone in this thread would be able to answer (assuming no North American price hike)-how much is a small Cartier tank francaise in steel/gold?  The website only has the medium size listed, at $5950.  Thank you so much!


----------



## uhpharm01

jkmjppr said:


> Hi-was wondering if anyone in this thread would be able to answer (assuming no North American price hike)-how much is a small Cartier tank francaise in steel/gold?  The website only has the medium size listed, at $5950.  Thank you so much!


CS. Via chat said $5,550


----------



## Mininana

Usa is the most expensive even without an increase


----------



## jkmjppr

uhpharm01 said:


> CS. Via chat said $5,550


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

jkmjppr said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## kimikaze

Just had a heads up from a lovely SA in London that there maybe yet another price increase possibly November or February time No real explanation as to why but as per usual, if you can afford to get it.....GET IT NOW!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I am going to Rome in a few weeks, would it be cheaper to buy any Love items there ? I am in the US


----------



## Bee-licious

queenvictoria2 said:


> I am going to Rome in a few weeks, would it be cheaper to buy any Love items there ? I am in the US


I'd like to know this too! I think it is cheaper with the VAT refund for sure, and considering the tax in the US that you'll be saving on too


----------



## jpezmom

I was just in the SF boutique yesterday and the SA mentioned that there will be a price increase in two days on select items.  Not the Love rings, I believe.  You may want to check with your SA for more details!


----------



## kate2828

jpezmom said:


> I was just in the SF boutique yesterday and the SA mentioned that there will be a price increase in two days on select items.  Not the Love rings, I believe.  You may want to check with your SA for more details!



Did the sa mention to you what items will be affected? This would really stink if it's the case.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Just heard from a friend, that prices of gold watches will be going up in the US as of tomorrow.  He bought a watch today, because of that.  He didn't know about other pieces.


----------



## jpezmom

I heard back from my SA in the US.  These items will go UP in price: Watches (gold, gold with diamonds); pave Love bracelet (not the thin pave Love).  The regular Love and JUC prices are not changing.  No change to price on the stainless steel Panthere so I assume this applies to other stainless steel watches, too.  Seems gold with diamonds will go up.

Some diamond solitaire jewelry will go DOWN to be more competitive with other competitors.  Will include some rings, necklaces and earrings.


----------



## uhpharm01

jpezmom said:


> I heard back from my SA in the US.  These items will go UP in price: Watches (gold, gold with diamonds); pave Love bracelet (not the thin pave Love).  The regular Love and JUC prices are not changing.  No change to price on the stainless steel Panthere so I assume this applies to other stainless steel watches, too.  Seems gold with diamonds will go up.
> 
> Some diamond solitaire jewelry will go DOWN to be more competitive with other competitors.  Will include some rings, necklaces and earrings.


What about Trinity ring and two tone watches without diamonds? Thank you


----------



## Jetsetmax

uhpharm01 said:


> What about Trinity ring and two tone watches without diamonds? Thank you


Check the website, the prices for watches have been updated.  I'm not familiar with many of the two tone watches, but I noticed the gold and steel Tank Francaise did not go up in price.


----------



## higuy

thanks for sharing that info jpezmom!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Have the UK prices just gone up again?


----------



## jenjchoi

kn85 said:


> Have the UK prices just gone up again?


yup, they apparently increased on Monday  .  Now JFK is the best place to get the Love and JUC, $6015 and $6450 USD.  But I just called them and they are closing the JFK Cartier at the end of this month and they have limited stock.


----------



## Kindness3

jenjchoi said:


> yup, they apparently increased on Monday  .  Now JFK is the best place to get the Love and JUC, $6015 and $6450 USD.  But I just called them and they are closing the JFK Cartier at the end of this month and they have limited stock.


Wow I didn't know they had store there wow said to see they are closing it though


----------



## uhpharm01

jenjchoi said:


> yup, they apparently increased on Monday  .  Now JFK is the best place to get the Love and JUC, $6015 and $6450 USD.  But I just called them and they are closing the JFK Cartier at the end of this month and they have limited stock.


----------



## jiangjiang

Prices have gone up in the UK from 12th September by 5%


----------



## jiangjiang

kn85 said:


> Have the UK prices just gone up again?



Yes, by 5%


----------



## kimikaze

jiangjiang said:


> Yes, by 5%


Yes, it's been the second price increase already this year. Wonder if there will be another one just before Christmas, if not, definitely in the new year......January/February. It's equated to almost 10% increase overall.


----------



## kimikaze

This is just one example -


----------



## Kindness3

Rainbow day ♡♡☆☆


----------



## junime

Kindness3 said:


> Rainbow day ♡♡☆☆



Love this!!  Are these full sized or thins?


----------



## Kindness3

junime said:


> Love this!!  Are these full sized or thins?


Yes full loves stack ,thank you so much ☆☆♡♡


----------



## cocoberrychu

Kindness3 said:


> Rainbow day ♡♡☆☆


Hi! Looks gorgeous, is this yellow or pink gold??


----------



## uhpharm01

cocoberrychu said:


> Hi! Looks gorgeous, is this yellow or pink gold??


It looks like one of each.


----------



## JoJo0114

I am confused.... if you look at this bracelet .... all the  markings on the inside are genuine... however where it splits, there are no screws.... any ideas


----------



## Destmarie2

Can someone authenticate this love ring ? Tested the gold and it tested as 18kt but the stamp looks off


----------



## Kindness3

cocoberrychu said:


> Hi! Looks gorgeous, is this yellow or pink gold??


Yes thank u so much


----------



## jiangjiang

kimikaze said:


> Yes, it's been the second price increase already this year. Wonder if there will be another one just before Christmas, if not, definitely in the new year......January/February. It's equated to almost 10% increase overall.



I just realised that it has gone up 10% rather! 
In May, when I first tried Juste Un Clou RG it was £5450, by the time I get to purchase it, it’s £6050! 

Arghhh! only our salary would raise that fast!


----------



## yogagirl

Hi!  Has anybody heard if there is going to be a price increase before the holidays?
I have really been wanting the two tone yellow gold and steel Ballon Bleu in 36 mm for a while.
It’s not an urgent purchase so I’d prefer to wait until February for it but will buy it sooner if there is an impending price increase! Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is there a price increase coming soon? Thanks


----------



## knittygirl

Any idea of the price of a LOVE bracelet, no diamonds, in Barcelona?  I'm going in the spring and would like to see if cheaper than US


----------



## Mininana

knittygirl said:


> Any idea of the price of a LOVE bracelet, no diamonds, in Barcelona?  I'm going in the spring and would like to see if cheaper than US



You can check on their online shop.


----------



## Mininana

Not a price increase BUT the euro is more expensive now, making it kind of pointless to buy Cartier in Europe! Small rant over. 

On a side note. I'm in milan and thinking about crossing over to Lugano because swiss prices are still more convenient. 


Prices are online for pretty much everywhere, and a useful comparison for a yellow gold 4 diamond bracelet

€9750 in France 
€9900 in Italy overall
9900 Swiss francs


----------



## Pokahantos

what is the best online site that have the best price to buy from?


----------



## Mininana

Pokahantos said:


> what is the best online site that have the best price to buy from?



I check the same Cartier site and change countries and do the math


----------



## Pgirl2016

I’ve done some quick research when I purchased my love and I think Australia is the cheapest at the moment, especially with foreign passport/visitor, the tax refund of approx 10%


----------



## Rulho07

JoJo0114 said:


> I am confused.... if you look at this bracelet .... all the  markings on the inside are genuine... however where it splits, there are no screws.... any ideas



It’s a bad replica, the 5 dollar or less steel bracelet.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Anyone heard of any price increase?


----------



## js2367

Pgirl2016 said:


> Anyone heard of any price increase?


I have not. Hopefully not this year!


----------



## mrsdjx

When I was at VC&A in Melbourne a few weeks ago the SA said they were going to have 2 increases this year of around 10% and that all the luxury brands do the same...but who knows for sure


----------



## moki96818

sa told me today prices will increase april


----------



## cozystitches

moki96818 said:


> sa told me today prices will increase april


Nooooooo!  So sad...any idea of how much?


----------



## js2367

moki96818 said:


> sa told me today prices will increase april


Yikes! When in April exactly! Apr 1st? On everything?


----------



## Kindness3

moki96818 said:


> sa told me today prices will increase april


Well with the price of gold going up in not surprised about. But they have increase of 10% ever year right


----------



## js2367

Kindness3 said:


> Well with the price of gold going up in not surprised about. But they have increase of 10% ever year right


Has it historically been 10% per year? Should we be expecting that this time around too?


----------



## Jetsetmax

js2367 said:


> Has it historically been 10% per year? Should we be expecting that this time around too?


In the US it has often been around 10%, but not always.  We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

So glad I got my second love when I did.


----------



## js2367

BostonBlockhead said:


> So glad I got my second love when I did.


time to get one before April!!


----------



## megs0927

Anyone know if the increase is happening in the US?


----------



## js2367

megs0927 said:


> Anyone know if the increase is happening in the US?


that is my fear...


----------



## BostonBlockhead

moki96818 said:


> sa told me today prices will increase april



She's from Hawaii so I assume she meant in the US......??


----------



## megs0927

And it’s not always across all lines right?


----------



## MaggyH

And I want to get my Loves next week! Oh dear


----------



## diva lee

js2367 said:


> that is my fear...



Same here. If anyone has additional info can you share it? I was planning to buy a love bracelet in May.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Question for you all - when there's an increase in price, do you adjust your insurance accordingly?  So mine are each insured for $6,700 each because that would be the replacement cost after taxes in Mass.  But if it goes up, my policy payout wouldn't cover a replacement now.  So next year, could I (or would you all) increase the insured value to the then current replacement cost?  Not even sure they'd allow that since even an appraisal probably wouldn't appraise it for full replacement value.


----------



## Kindness3

js2367 said:


> Has it historically been 10% per year? Should we be expecting that this time around too?


 I though so,I hope not at all amount is  perfect just way it is,  no increase please no


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> Question for you all - when there's an increase in price, do you adjust your insurance accordingly?  So mine are each insured for $6,700 each because that would be the replacement cost after taxes in Mass.  But if it goes up, my policy payout wouldn't cover a replacement now.  So next year, could I (or would you all) increase the insured value to the then current replacement cost?  Not even sure they'd allow that since even an appraisal probably wouldn't appraise it for full replacement value.


Good queston I don' know hope someone could tell us, from past increae


----------



## qogofud

Ah, that's too bad about the price increase!! I was planning on buying a Love Bracelet very soon but my local Cartier boutique (Boston) is closed for renovations until September, and there is no other option to buy the bracelet in the state of MA, as far as I'm aware... Does anyone know what my options are here (preferably to avoid the price increase)?


----------



## Makenna

qogofud said:


> Ah, that's too bad about the price increase!! I was planning on buying a Love Bracelet very soon but my local Cartier boutique (Boston) is closed for renovations until September, and there is no other option to buy the bracelet in the state of MA, as far as I'm aware... Does anyone know what my options are here (preferably to avoid the price increase)?


Maybe order one online?


----------



## qogofud

Makenna said:


> Maybe order one online?


Of course, very true -- I was hoping to get a special in-store experience but you're right, this is the most feasible option!


----------



## missyb

BostonBlockhead said:


> Question for you all - when there's an increase in price, do you adjust your insurance accordingly?  So mine are each insured for $6,700 each because that would be the replacement cost after taxes in Mass.  But if it goes up, my policy payout wouldn't cover a replacement now.  So next year, could I (or would you all) increase the insured value to the then current replacement cost?  Not even sure they'd allow that since even an appraisal probably wouldn't appraise it for full replacement value.



Yes my loves and juc appraisals from JM insurance as with my engagement ring value goes up every year in replacement cost this JM does on their own. It may depend on the type of insurance you have. I have jewelry insurance that has nothing to do with homeowners.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

missyb said:


> Yes my loves and juc appraisals from JM insurance as with my engagement ring value goes up every year in replacement cost this JM does on their own. It may depend on the type of insurance you have. I have jewelry insurance that has nothing to do with homeowners.



I have both on the JM Policy.  So they automatically adjust for the price increase in terms of replacement payout in the event I were to lose one?


----------



## missyb

BostonBlockhead said:


> I have both on the JM Policy.  So they automatically adjust for the price increase in terms of replacement payout in the event I were to lose one?



Yes my policy does. But I’m going to call and make sure it’s the 10% if that’s the increase Cartier does. I just got new policy statement because it renews end of April  so the increase obviously wasn’t in there for this new 2018 increase.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

qogofud said:


> Ah, that's too bad about the price increase!! I was planning on buying a Love Bracelet very soon but my local Cartier boutique (Boston) is closed for renovations until September, and there is no other option to buy the bracelet in the state of MA, as far as I'm aware... Does anyone know what my options are here (preferably to avoid the price increase)?



Spoke to my SA.  They are open!!  They are only closing for a few days IN September because they are moving to a larger location which she says will be amazing!!!  But they are staying open until renovations are complete in the new space and then they will be closed during the move.


----------



## js2367

Kindness3 said:


> I though so,I hope not at all amount is  perfect just way it is,  no increase please no


right?? I agree! But I think it's happening and better safe than sorry. Lock down those purchases now...


----------



## js2367

qogofud said:


> Ah, that's too bad about the price increase!! I was planning on buying a Love Bracelet very soon but my local Cartier boutique (Boston) is closed for renovations until September, and there is no other option to buy the bracelet in the state of MA, as far as I'm aware... Does anyone know what my options are here (preferably to avoid the price increase)?


Buy one of equal or greater value online, then return if needed to lock in current price. Good luck! What piece are you looking at?


----------



## qogofud

BostonBlockhead said:


> Spoke to my SA.  They are open!!  They are only closing for a few days IN September because they are moving to a larger location which she says will be amazing!!!  But they are staying open until renovations are complete in the new space and then they will be closed during the move.


Hi, that is so helpful to know!! I'll have to email an SA I've bought from in the past to make sure I can get my hands on one very soon! Thank you


----------



## qogofud

js2367 said:


> Buy one of equal or greater value online, then return if needed to lock in current price. Good luck! What piece are you looking at?


Haha, not a bad idea!! The YG Love Bracelet (plain) has been on my wishlist for years and I think a price increase will exceed my willingness to pay at this time so I've gotta act fast.  Thank you for the reply!


----------



## js2367

qogofud said:


> Haha, not a bad idea!! The YG Love Bracelet (plain) has been on my wishlist for years and I think a price increase will exceed my willingness to pay at this time so I've gotta act fast.  Thank you for the reply!


Definitely lock in the price. Most pieces are already beyond my willingness to pay at this time, so a price increase would be an out of the ball park move


----------



## kate2828

Has any one been able to verify the increase for the United States? I’ve had my eye on a Cartier JUC and may just need to bite the bullet if there will be an increase in April.


----------



## karolinec1

qogofud said:


> Ah, that's too bad about the price increase!! I was planning on buying a Love Bracelet very soon but my local Cartier boutique (Boston) is closed for renovations until September, and there is no other option to buy the bracelet in the state of MA, as far as I'm aware... Does anyone know what my options are here (preferably to avoid the price increase)?



The Boston boutique moved a couple of doors down during the renovations, so don’t let that stop you!  I was just there last week!


----------



## js2367

kate2828 said:


> Has any one been able to verify the increase for the United States? I’ve had my eye on a Cartier JUC and may just need to bite the bullet if there will be an increase in April.


I'm going to see my SA on Thursday to try on my pieces and ask her.
If you're on the cusp, my recommendation is go in. Will you regret paying more if you hold up in April or after? If you're ambivalent, sure, why not wait? If you've been eyeing it for some time and are sure about getting it, you're either going to 1) get it early or 2) worst case scenario - pay more for waiting. Not worth the downside risk of waiting IMHO. Thoughts?


----------



## js2367

I was planning on getting my next piece for my birthday in a few months, but with the risk of price increase, I might as well get it now, ask them to pretty-wrap it, then unbox it on my birthday at a later time. Same gratification if not better if I save myself from the increase!


----------



## kate2828

js2367 said:


> I'm going to see my SA on Thursday to try on my pieces and ask her.
> If you're on the cusp, my recommendation is go in. Will you regret paying more if you hold up in April or after? If you're ambivalent, sure, why not wait? If you've been eyeing it for some time and are sure about getting it, you're either going to 1) get it early or 2) worst case scenario - pay more for waiting. Not worth the downside risk of waiting IMHO. Thoughts?



I wanted to wait but if it’s going to go up 10% that’s more than 1100 on the diamond head JUC. Honestly I think that bangle is expensive as it is and would not want to pay any more for it! That would be the only reason to get it now. My wanting to wait is that I just had a birthday and did not plan on another major splurge quite so soon!


----------



## js2367

kate2828 said:


> I wanted to wait but if it’s going to go up 10% that’s more than 1100 on the diamond head JUC. Honestly I think that bangle is expensive as it is and would not want to pay any more for it! That would be the only reason to get it now. My wanting to wait is that I just had a birthday and did not plan on another major splurge quite so soon!


That's a very expensive piece already! "Splurge" now, open later => it's effectively splurging later. Is even the risk of paying an extra 10% worth waiting for? You can even twist it to think that you're not splurging on ur bday since your effective splurge was before (ie. now!). Best of both worlds! haha <-- being extra


----------



## kate2828

js2367 said:


> That's a very expensive piece already! "Splurge" now, open later => it's effectively splurging later. Is even the risk of paying an extra 10% worth waiting for? You can even twist it to think that you're not splurging on ur bday since your effective splurge was before (ie. now!). Best of both worlds! haha <-- being extra



Lol at your rationalization this purchase.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Anyone know if it’s April 1st???


----------



## Jetsetmax

BostonBlockhead said:


> Question for you all - when there's an increase in price, do you adjust your insurance accordingly?  So mine are each insured for $6,700 each because that would be the replacement cost after taxes in Mass.  But if it goes up, my policy payout wouldn't cover a replacement now.  So next year, could I (or would you all) increase the insured value to the then current replacement cost?  Not even sure they'd allow that since even an appraisal probably wouldn't appraise it for full replacement value.



You can definitely get a new appraisal if you want to increase your coverage.  If say its a minimal price increase of hypothetically $200 maybe you wouldn't care about that modest difference in the new price and appraised value, but maybe if it would $500+ you would, that's a personal issue for you to decide.  Most insurance companies just ask for an appraisal for a piece's current replacement value  (they don't do anything like investigate what a pre-owned one is selling for on ebay or if yours has any scratches or dents, because chances are if you lost it you would buy a new one not a pre-owned one on ebay). 

Boston is also my home store and all of my Love bracelets were purchased there.  My oldest love bracelet (the rose gold one) was purchased I think around 2008 back when the price was only $3,600.  So last year when I purchased one in YG I also asked my SA if she could give me an updated appraisal for my other Love bracelets and she said that would be no problem.  She wrote up new appraisals with the current replacement cost, had Michelle, the manager sign them, and mailed them to me.  It was very easy.  Cheers!



BostonBlockhead said:


> Spoke to my SA.  They are open!!  They are only closing for a few days IN September because they are moving to a larger location which she says will be amazing!!!  But they are staying open until renovations are complete in the new space and then they will be closed during the move.



Yes, they are moving down the the space that used to house Banana Republic.  This will be a huge increase in size for them, however they definitely need it especially on Saturdays or in the past when they would host an evening event it was way too crowded.  I'm looking forward to seeing the new store once it's completed.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

js2367 said:


> I was planning on getting my next piece for my birthday in a few months, but with the risk of price increase, I might as well get it now, ask them to pretty-wrap it, then unbox it on my birthday at a later time. Same gratification if not better if I save myself from the increase!



That is some MAJOR restraint because I'd be ripping into that box faster than they could get it in my hands....


----------



## kate2828

missyb said:


> Yes my policy does. But I’m going to call and make sure it’s the 10% if that’s the increase Cartier does. I just got new policy statement because it renews end of April  so the increase obviously wasn’t in there for this new 2018 increase.





BostonBlockhead said:


> Spoke to my SA.  They are open!!  They are only closing for a few days IN September because they are moving to a larger location which she says will be amazing!!!  But they are staying open until renovations are complete in the new space and then they will be closed during the move.



Curious to know is it better to go with an independent jewelry insurance co or stick with the home owner’s policy which for me I obtained extended coverage. I was told I didn’t need appraisals - just the receipts.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

kate2828 said:


> Curious to know is it better to go with an independent jewelry insurance co or stick with the home owner’s policy which for me I obtained extended coverage. I was told I didn’t need appraisals - just the receipts.



I did a separate policy.  It was $180 for the year for two bracelets (no deductible) with Jewelers Mutual.  All they needed were the receipts.   It was seriously super easy to do online and easier than modifying my homeowners.   Also, in the event I did lose a bracelet and had to make a claim, I didn't want the flag on my homeowners policy.


----------



## Jetsetmax

kate2828 said:


> Curious to know is it better to go with an independent jewelry insurance co or stick with the home owner’s policy which for me I obtained extended coverage. I was told I didn’t need appraisals - just the receipts.



You generally need appraisals once a piece is older and it has undergone some price increases, as old receipts will not reflect the current replacement cost of an item.  Some insurance policies have yearly value increases, but sometimes if a jewelry company has more than one price increase per year (which has happened a few times with Cartier) then the current replacement cost may surpass the annual value increase that some insurance companies provide.  If you bought the bracelet new at a Cartier Boutique (rather than used) they will provide you with an appraisal for free so its really not a big deal. 

I know some people who use an independent jewelry insurance company and some people who attach it to their home owners policy, and it hasn't made much difference for any of them.  I've always used my homeowners.


----------



## js2367

BostonBlockhead said:


> That is some MAJOR restraint because I'd be ripping into that box faster than they could get it in my hands....


it's worth it to reveal and open on your birthday or other special event haha


----------



## js2367

Pgirl2016 said:


> Anyone know if it’s April 1st???


will ask around this week and revert back.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Jetsetmax said:


> If you bought the bracelet new at a Cartier Boutique (rather than used) they will provide you with an appraisal for free so its really not a big deal.



This is really good to know!  Bought both in the Boston boutique.  Thanks!


----------



## Makenna

I e-mailed my SA at Westfield Valley Fair in San Jose, CA last night and he responded that Cartier doesn't have a price increased scheduled.


----------



## pinklining

I have spoken to my SA (i'm in Asia). There will be a price increase in April - not across all collections. Juste un clou is not included in the price increase.


----------



## js2367

We can only hope so!!


Makenna said:


> I e-mailed my SA at Westfield Valley Fair in San Jose, CA last night and he responded that Cartier doesn't have a price increased scheduled.


----------



## tulipfield

Okay, I think I need advice.  I live in Seoul, will be traveling internationally in June (the US, Mexico, possibly Singapore/China). I want to buy a rose gold Love.

Last I checked, the prices right now are almost the same between the US and Korea.  I wanted to buy my Love in the US just because service there is generally better, but should I buy it now in Korea in anticipation of a price increase that might affect the US too?

Ten percent is enough to make me think twice.  Thanks!


----------



## tulipfield

pinklining said:


> I have spoken to my SA (i'm in Asia). There will be a price increase in April - not across all collections. Juste un clou is not included in the price increase.



Is the Love?  Which country are you in?


----------



## Pgirl2016

pinklining said:


> I have spoken to my SA (i'm in Asia). There will be a price increase in April - not across all collections. Juste un clou is not included in the price increase.



Which country in Asia is it?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Anyone know about Australia JUste un clou??


----------



## js2367

tulipfield said:


> Okay, I think I need advice.  I live in Seoul, will be traveling internationally in June (the US, Mexico, possibly Singapore/China). I want to buy a rose gold Love.
> 
> Last I checked, the prices right now are almost the same between the US and Korea.  I wanted to buy my Love in the US just because service there is generally better, but should I buy it now in Korea in anticipation of a price increase that might affect the US too?
> 
> Ten percent is enough to make me think twice.  Thanks!


What do you mean by "service", just like attention to you while you shop/buy? Or is there a warranty or after-sales service policy difference too? If the price is about the same, I don't see why you have to go to the US to buy. Hopefully in Korea the prices won't rise!


----------



## yslvchanel

tulipfield said:


> Okay, I think I need advice.  I live in Seoul, will be traveling internationally in June (the US, Mexico, possibly Singapore/China). I want to buy a rose gold Love.
> 
> Last I checked, the prices right now are almost the same between the US and Korea.  I wanted to buy my Love in the US just because service there is generally better, but should I buy it now in Korea in anticipation of a price increase that might affect the US too?
> 
> Ten percent is enough to make me think twice.  Thanks!



I wouldn't suggest you buy the Love in the US if the price is about the same in Korea.  You'll have to pay our sales tax, which could range from 6% to 10% (or Hawaii 4.7%) depending which state you are visiting.  I would get it now and beat the price increase as rumors said it's due soon.


----------



## pinklining

Pgirl2016 said:


> Which country in Asia is it?



Singapore


----------



## tulipfield

js2367 said:


> What do you mean by "service", just like attention to you while you shop/buy? Or is there a warranty or after-sales service policy difference too? If the price is about the same, I don't see why you have to go to the US to buy. Hopefully in Korea the prices won't rise!





yslvchanel said:


> I wouldn't suggest you buy the Love in the US if the price is about the same in Korea.  You'll have to pay our sales tax, which could range from 6% to 10% (or Hawaii 4.7%) depending which state you are visiting.  I would get it now and beat the price increase as rumors said it's due soon.



Thanks for the suggestions!

I’m actually American and I just prefer the shopping experience back home, it’s more comfortable not having to shop in a second language, especially for bigger purchases.  They tend to be better about returns and exchanges in the US too, although I don’t know about Cartier in particular (the US department stores for sure are a lot better).

In any case, I just went and double-checked the prices, and it looks like the prices in Korea might have already gone up, or at least it looks more expensive than the last I remember.  Right now it’s about $355 cheaper in America (even accounting for Texas sales tax).  I guess I might as well wait to buy it?

If anyone’s curious, the pink gold Love is currently 7,650,000 won in South Korea, including tax.


----------



## callieeee

So thankful for this thread, I’ve been wanting a rainbow love bracelet for years and this finally gave me the push to buy it


----------



## Littlemiss16

any updates? Thanks!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

callieeee said:


> View attachment 4017969
> 
> 
> So thankful for this thread, I’ve been wanting a rainbow love bracelet for years and this finally gave me the push to buy it



Would love to see more modeling shots!! It’s gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Any updates on what date the price increase will take effect?


----------



## MaggyH

I spoke to my SA today, and he said the price increase takes place on Monday. It will not include the LOVE or JUC bracelets though, but Amulette will be affected.


----------



## Littlemiss16

MaggyH said:


> I spoke to my SA today, and he said the price increase takes place on Monday. It will not include the LOVE or JUC bracelets though, but Amulette will be affected.



Yay! Thanks for the update. [emoji4]


----------



## callieeee

lvjunkyxo said:


> Would love to see more modeling shots!! It’s gorgeous!!!!






Thank you lvjunkyxo... I’ll try to get some in outdoor light too...

For those of you with rose gold bracelets is it normal for it to look this much like yellow gold when you first buy it.. I know they end up looking yellowish but I was a little thrown by how similar it looks to my yellow gold plain bracelet


----------



## Pgirl2016

MaggyH said:


> I spoke to my SA today, and he said the price increase takes place on Monday. It will not include the LOVE or JUC bracelets though, but Amulette will be affected.



Thankyou beautiful. Which country is your SA in?


----------



## js2367

Price increase to also include higher end watches like solid gold versions..


----------



## ccj1990

BostonBlockhead said:


> Question for you all - when there's an increase in price, do you adjust your insurance accordingly?  So mine are each insured for $6,700 each because that would be the replacement cost after taxes in Mass.  But if it goes up, my policy payout wouldn't cover a replacement now.  So next year, could I (or would you all) increase the insured value to the then current replacement cost?  Not even sure they'd allow that since even an appraisal probably wouldn't appraise it for full replacement value.



I live in Australia and I insure all my Cartier pieces for current retail price so even with the price increases if anything happens to them (which hasn’t ever - fingers crossed) they are insured for full market value !   X


----------



## gagabag

ccj1990 said:


> I live in Australia and I insure all my Cartier pieces for current retail price so even with the price increases if anything happens to them (which hasn’t ever - fingers crossed) they are insured for full market value !   X



Hi ccj1990! I’m from Aus to. I’ve been looking for recos. Who do you insure it with - along with your home contents or other specific insurers? Thanks!


----------



## ccj1990

gagabag said:


> Hi ccj1990! I’m from Aus to. I’ve been looking for recos. Who do you insure it with - along with your home contents or other specific insurers? Thanks!



Hi there  I insure everything, home, contents.. car etc with elders insurance! They are a smaller company and cost a bit more but very good and have been with them for years. I think it’s more expensive to insure for current retail price but it’s definitely worth it! X


----------



## jpezmom

Per my SA in SF, price increase happens on Monday.  Stores are closed on Sunday, 4/1 for Easter so order or buy today.  I don’t know many details and not all items are included. All I know is that the Destinee necklace  is not impacted as that was what I have been looking at.  If you are in the US, reach out to your SA.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Kindness3

MaggyH said:


> I spoke to my SA today, and he said the price increase takes place on Monday. It will not include the LOVE or JUC bracelets though, but Amulette will be affected.


 not happy to hear that


----------



## Kindness3

callieeee said:


> View attachment 4018847
> 
> 
> Thank you lvjunkyxo... I’ll try to get some in outdoor light too...
> 
> For those of you with rose gold bracelets is it normal for it to look this much like yellow gold when you first buy it.. I know they end up looking yellowish but I was a little thrown by how similar it looks to my yellow gold plain bracelet


Lve your new love ,looks


----------



## jkhuu623

jpezmom said:


> Per my SA in SF, price increase happens on Monday.  Stores are closed on Sunday, 4/1 for Easter so order or buy today.  I don’t know many details and not all items are included. All I know is that the Destinee necklace  is not impacted as that was what I have been looking at.  If you are in the US, reach out to your SA.  Hope this helps!



My SA is in SF too! He thinks the love bracelet will be going up $500! I was just there on wed but it wasn't confirmed yet.


----------



## js2367

jkhuu623 said:


> My SA is in SF too! He thinks the love bracelet will be going up $500! I was just there on wed but it wasn't confirmed yet.


Hope not, but my SF SA thinks love and JUC r not included in price increase


----------



## NY2LA

js2367 said:


> Hope not, but my SF SA thinks love and JUC r not included in price increase


I have no idea if I should pull the trigger on the small Love, based on this conversation!


----------



## Littlemiss16

NY2LA said:


> I have no idea if I should pull the trigger on the small Love, based on this conversation!



I feel you. We have until the end of the night to decide. It’s so hard!


----------



## js2367

Littlemiss16 said:


> I feel you. We have until the end of the night to decide. It’s so hard!


I trust my SA that Love and JUC are not included in price increase... you guys should be fine!


----------



## Kindness3

jkhuu623 said:


> My SA is in SF too! He thinks the love bracelet will be going up $500! I was just there on wed but it wasn't confirmed yet.


I can see that normal in April and I think it' 10% increase .I know the price of gold has gone up alot latey. That has alot to do with it I think. I'm glad I got mine when I did, 6,800.now that's is crazy


----------



## Kindness3

callieeee said:


> View attachment 4018847
> 
> 
> Thank you lvjunkyxo... I’ll try to get some in outdoor light too...
> 
> For those of you with rose gold bracelets is it normal for it to look this much like yellow gold when you first buy it.. I know they end up looking yellowish but I was a little thrown by how similar it looks to my yellow gold plain bracelet


I saw love your love   multi colored loves, i love them have to be good ,but you don' make it easy


----------



## kimikaze

FYI.....been checking the UK site over the past few days and the prices on some items have actually come down!!! I have chosen this piece in particular as it’s a piece I own and couldn’t believe how much it had gone up over the past few years.....but, it’s gone down since Friday - I have dated the pictures. I hope this is good news for some of you?!


----------



## js2367

kimikaze said:


> FYI.....been checking the UK site over the past few days and the prices on some items have actually come down!!! I have chosen this piece in particular as it’s a piece I own and couldn’t believe how much it had gone up over the past few years.....but, it’s gone down since Friday - I have dated the pictures. I hope this is good news for some of you?!


Would love a price decrease in the US!!


----------



## Kindness3

Now I know this wasn't the price yesterday, it went up ,very sad indeed,


----------



## js2367

Kindness3 said:


> Now I know this wasn't the price yesterday, it went up ,very sad indeed,


which one? the multi-colored WG?


----------



## Kindness3

js2367 said:


> which one? the multi-colored WG?


Yes and the pink one too ,I think I know white especial did


----------



## js2367

Has anyone seen other instances of price increases??


----------



## kate2828

Kindness3 said:


> Yes and the pink one too ,I think I know white especial did



Those prices look the same to me. Hmmm.


----------



## sweetvibes

The price of gold love bracelet has increased in Hong Kong. Was HKD46,900 now HKD49,200.


----------



## SashaJustine

Sorry for the silly question - but did the price increase already hit the U.S?!


----------



## mai192

I actually went to Cartier today and purchased my first love bracelet. I asked about the price increase and my SA told me that the fiscal year for Cartier just finished and that there was no price increase for the love bracelets. In fact, there was a price decrease for a few random items. But she did not expect the love bracelet to see any price decreases.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Did Cartier had a price increase on watches? For example this one last year it was still like 26500 . That is a 2000 increase omg.[emoji24]


----------



## mimi89

So sad. I was browsing in the HK airport store thinking it’s $46900 and was interested to get it once I’m back from my trip then my eyes popped out when I saw it went up ton$49200!! And the saddest part is that they all looked so scuffed for the display models as if it’s been tried on millions times which kinda lost its elegance. Should I??


----------



## MaggyH

mimi89 said:


> So sad. I was browsing in the HK airport store thinking it’s $46900 and was interested to get it once I’m back from my trip then my eyes popped out when I saw it went up ton$49200!! And the saddest part is that they all looked so scuffed for the display models as if it’s been tried on millions times which kinda lost its elegance. Should I??


It's a beautiful watch, but at this price point I think I would chose Rolex instead.


----------



## ani108

Kindness3 said:


> Now I know this wasn't the price yesterday, it went up ,very sad indeed,



Interestingly enough the prices have dropped quite a bit again - WG was $9000 and PG was $8400.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Price drop 6.5% at Cartier Bangkok Boutiques due to the strong Thai Baht since May 1st 2018, tourist receives another 7% VAT refund.
Current price after deduct VAT will be almost the same as retail price in USA without paying US Tax
(i.e. above picture, PG Love Gemstones Retail is approx $8300 in Boutique, after tax refund is approx $7720)


----------



## celine4

Im under the impression that both rainbow loves are now cheaper on the French site as well.. Now the pink gold rainbow is EUR7,450 and I thought before was around 8k? Is that possible? And also, the rest of the bracelets seem to have the same price so perhaps the price has always been the same and I don't remember very well cause it doesn't make sense just those two bracelets became suddenly cheaper.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

celine4 said:


> Im under the impression that both rainbow loves are now cheaper on the French site as well.. Now the pink gold rainbow is EUR7,450 and I thought before was around 8k? Is that possible? And also, the rest of the bracelets seem to have the same price so perhaps the price has always been the same and I don't remember very well cause it doesn't make sense just those two bracelets became suddenly cheaper.



Any chance they are discontinuing these and phasing them out?  Maybe they don't sell as well as the solid gold and gold w/diamonds?


----------



## Fifilabelle

BostonBlockhead said:


> Any chance they are discontinuing these and phasing them out?  Maybe they don't sell as well as the solid gold and gold w/diamonds?



Hi there! Recently purchased second thin love bracelet and you are correct that prices went down. It's partly because, as they explained to me, fluctuating foreign exchange rates meant that's there was starting to be quite a big disparity in prices from one region to another. So globally they are trying to regularise their prices, as I understand it. It isn't because anything is being discontinued because the price on thin loves went down too and those are only like a couple of years old.

This is what was explained to me anyways, hope it helps!


----------



## celine4

BostonBlockhead said:


> Any chance they are discontinuing these and phasing them out?  Maybe they don't sell as well as the solid gold and gold w/diamonds?





Fifilabelle said:


> Hi there! Recently purchased second thin love bracelet and you are correct that prices went down. It's partly because, as they explained to me, fluctuating foreign exchange rates meant that's there was starting to be quite a big disparity in prices from one region to another. So globally they are trying to regularise their prices, as I understand it. It isn't because anything is being discontinued because the price on thin loves went down too and those are only like a couple of years old.
> 
> This is what was explained to me anyways, hope it helps!



The thing is I’m in Luxembourg and due to a lower VAT we already have the cheapest price in the EU... is even below the price in the Cartier France website... I’ve been buying jewelery from Cartier for some years now and the last price increase was a couple years ago, I got a love last year and one last month and it was the same price so that makes me wonder about the rainbow.. I almost bought it three months ago and remember the price being higher but I may be wrong, for the rest I don’t see any price decrease on the jewelery I own, clou, panther, diamonds, amulette, love... I have a pave love waiting for me to try it but i doubt the price went down in that one


----------



## Cclover2013

Hi all, so my family member is going to Paris and London at the end of the month. Would it be better getting my love bracelet here the US without tax? Or Paris or London with vat refund? Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi all, so my family member is going to Paris and London at the end of the month. Would it be better getting my love bracelet here the US without tax? Or Paris or London with vat refund? Thank you so much ❤️


Hello Cclover2013 would you be able to share with me where ou are able to get the bracelet without tax in the USA. I tried to pm you but didnt get a response. So not sure if you saw my msg.


----------



## <3juicy

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hello Cclover2013 would you be able to share with me where ou are able to get the bracelet without tax in the USA. I tried to pm you but didnt get a response. So not sure if you saw my msg.



I’m not cclover2013 but if she lives in a state without a Cartier and orders online, she doesn’t have to pay sales tax.


----------



## Princess518

ani108 said:


> Interestingly enough the prices have dropped quite a bit again - WG was $9000 and PG was $8400.
> 
> View attachment 4070689
> View attachment 4070690


I totally saw the price went down. I got one a couple months ago and paid $9,000. Was pretty pissed when I saw the price is lower. I’ve never seen the price of a LOVE go down!


----------



## fancynancy1218

Hi, I am going to be in France. I’m considering purchasing a love bracelet. Do you think it would be better to purchase it in the airport duty free or the Cartier store in France? Thanks!


----------



## Princess518

fancynancy1218 said:


> Hi, I am going to be in France. I’m considering purchasing a love bracelet. Do you think it would be better to purchase it in the airport duty free or the Cartier store in France? Thanks!


It’s probabky easier to do it at the airport Duty Free, but if you buy it at a boutique you can fill out paperwork that you turn in at the airport and they refund you the majority of the VAT.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Princess518 said:


> It’s probabky easier to do it at the airport Duty Free, but if you buy it at a boutique you can fill out paperwork that you turn in at the airport and they refund you the majority of the VAT.


Thanks! Do you know if the price difference is significant?


----------



## Samantha king

Hey loves!
I have been in love with the Cartier love bangle for longer than I can remember, had the ring for a few years now and it’s finally time to add the bracelet! I am wanting some help in order to see where is cheapest to purchase due to exchange rates/duty free etc so any help would be so appreciated!
I am based in the uk, but will be flying out of Heathrow to Kuala Lumpur on the 24th of July so was wondering if either of those would help, or the US? I am also in Paris next week so have a few option of where would be cheapest.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mimi89

Samantha king said:


> Hey loves!
> I have been in love with the Cartier love bangle for longer than I can remember, had the ring for a few years now and it’s finally time to add the bracelet! I am wanting some help in order to see where is cheapest to purchase due to exchange rates/duty free etc so any help would be so appreciated!
> I am based in the uk, but will be flying out of Heathrow to Kuala Lumpur on the 24th of July so was wondering if either of those would help, or the US? I am also in Paris next week so have a few option of where would be cheapest.
> Thanks so much in advance!



Get it in Heathrow Duty Free. Anything involves foreign currency is going to add variance to what might seem to be a “saving” [emoji6]


----------



## DKRN

The cheapest place looks to be Brazil right now. This is assuming your an American buyer and accounts for VAT.


----------



## Saraja

I am also curious of pricing. I am in the US but am wondering what the actual savings is if purchased Duty Free Vs. Paris Vs. The States. ? Anyone able to weigh in on the actual savings or price differences there?


----------



## Caz71

Anyone heard is there price increases coming in Australia. Im saving for love hoops. I hope not


----------



## Caz71

DKRN said:


> The cheapest place looks to be Brazil right now. This is assuming your an American buyer and accounts for VAT.


Australia's love bracelet is $8,800 that is all taxes included. We always have the tax included in the prices. 
I just hope we dont get another increase. We haven't had one in a few years. So its probably inevitable! eek.!!


----------



## mimibee

Cartier in HK has lowered their price  for LOVE and JUC collection. I got my yellow thin Love for HKD31800 two months ago and now it is HKD30500 [emoji37][emoji37]JUC was around HKD53xxx and now it is HKD51500 (YG/RG)


----------



## midniteluna

mimibee said:


> Cartier in HK has lowered their price  for LOVE and JUC collection. I got my yellow thin Love for HKD31800 two months ago and now it is HKD30500 [emoji37][emoji37]JUC was around HKD53xxx and now it is HKD51500 (YG/RG)


Do you know how much is the LOVE ring in pink gold?


----------



## mimibee

midniteluna said:


> Do you know how much is the LOVE ring in pink gold?



The prices are listed on their website for some of the countries.


----------



## midniteluna

mimibee said:


> The prices are listed on their website for some of the countries.


I might be heading to HK year end so thought I’d ask.


----------



## Kindness3

I noticed my two pink loves have different tone wonder if anyone else experiences this


----------



## marwaaa

Kindness3 said:


> I noticed my two pink loves have different tone wonder if anyone else experiences this



I only noticed the two different tones when I initially bought my 2nd love. After some time (and scratches) they look the same now!


----------



## Kindness3

marwaaa said:


> I only noticed the two different tones when I initially bought my 2nd love. After some time (and scratches) they look the same now!


Thank you I'm glad u had same thing as me


----------



## Kindness3

I was wondering if someone could help me ,I'm deciding to add to my collection I love the rainbow loves, should I go for the white or pink second question or diamond one ,or thin ,our regular white love pl ease help ,love them all


----------



## Frivole88

i would choose diamond love to add sparkle to your collection. 



Kindness3 said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me ,I'm deciding to add to my collection I love the rainbow loves, should I go for the white or pink second question or diamond one ,or thin ,our regular white love pl ease help ,love them all


----------



## goldengirl123

Kindness3 said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me ,I'm deciding to add to my collection I love the rainbow loves, should I go for the white or pink second question or diamond one ,or thin ,our regular white love pl ease help ,love them all


Pink rainbow love!


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> Pink rainbow love!


Thank u both


----------



## Montaigne

I am seeking some opinion. I will be 50 next year and I am thinking of either the slim Love or the thin Juste un clou ring. I already have a regular size Love that is 5 years old and the thin one is cost the same as the price I paid for the regular one 5 years ago. I love the thin love and it was launched the year I was born, but not sure if I should have two. The ring I can wear daily too. Any suggestions would be greatly appreaciated .


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi ~ want to find out.. I will be doing international travel next month. Is there any Cartier boutique in Newark?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Montaigne said:


> I am seeking some opinion. I will be 50 next year and I am thinking of either the slim Love or the thin Juste un clou ring. I already have a regular size Love that is 5 years old and the thin one is cost the same as the price I paid for the regular one 5 years ago. I love the thin love and it was launched the year I was born, but not sure if I should have two. The ring I can wear daily too. Any suggestions would be greatly appreaciated .



I would add the bracelet!!! Deff worth it and you’ll love having two love bracelets stacked you can always add a ring later the bracelets might go up on price


----------



## Peacock26

fancynancy1218 said:


> Hi, I am going to be in France. I’m considering purchasing a love bracelet. Do you think it would be better to purchase it in the airport duty free or the Cartier store in France? Thanks!


HI!
DId you end up purchasing the LOVE bracelet while you were in france? Do you know the prices?


----------



## officialMS

Peacock26 said:


> HI!
> DId you end up purchasing the LOVE bracelet while you were in france? Do you know the prices?


Prices currently  in Europe (at least in The Netherlands, where I live)
Cartier love bracelet regular (normal version) (gold, rose gold): €6100,-
Cartier love bracelet regular (normal version) (white gold): €6550,-
Cartier love bracelet thinner version (gold, rose gold): €3950,-
Cartier love bracelet thinner version (white gold): €4250,-

If you want to know anything in particular, let me know.


----------



## madamelizaking

Montaigne said:


> I am seeking some opinion. I will be 50 next year and I am thinking of either the slim Love or the thin Juste un clou ring. I already have a regular size Love that is 5 years old and the thin one is cost the same as the price I paid for the regular one 5 years ago. I love the thin love and it was launched the year I was born, but not sure if I should have two. The ring I can wear daily too. Any suggestions would be greatly appreaciated .



The thin love. I have the regular and thin together and LOVE the way it looks. A Juste Un Clou is something I told myself I'd consider only after having a thin and regular as I feel like they compliment each other best.


----------



## Julezah

Has the price of the cuff or cuff with diamonds increased recently?


----------



## xninix77

Does anyone know if the prices might increase again in April this year?


----------



## louloumoo

xninix77 said:


> Does anyone know if the prices might increase again in April this year?



I would also like to know this


----------



## Suzil

Hi everybody! Just following up to see if any of you lovely ladies and gents have input on an upcoming price increase?


----------



## louloumoo

Suzil said:


> Hi everybody! Just following up to see if any of you lovely ladies and gents have input on an upcoming price increase?



I just asked my SA and she said she hasn’t heard of anything yet.
I heard they usually happen in April? I’m not sure but hopefully here will have some info before it happens.


----------



## Suzil

louloumoo said:


> I just asked my SA and she said she hasn’t heard of anything yet.
> I heard they usually happen in April? I’m not sure but hopefully here will have some info before it happens.


Thank you so much! Fingers crossed!


----------



## xninix77

I just read on a fb group for Cartier it might be March/April and the increase is about 10% [emoji33] Anyone know if it’s all items or just some usually? I want to buy a love cuff but I was gonna wait till the end of April...


----------



## Cat2708

The manager in Toronto at one of the boutiques said there wasn’t going to be a price increase at all in the near future. I’m confused. She also said it wouldn’t be on a plain love bracelet-which I will be purchasing soon.


----------



## ChanelFan29

xninix77 said:


> I just read on a fb group for Cartier it might be March/April and the increase is about 10% [emoji33] Anyone know if it’s all items or just some usually? I want to buy a love cuff but I was gonna wait till the end of April...



Thanks for sharing! 

I want to get the love cuff for a milestone birthday this summer.  I have no problem buying it in February if I need to so I can save $, just hoping to confirm my tax return amount first.  

Has anyone else in the USA heard anything about any increase?


----------



## Kaoli

I heard about the price increase on a FB group but my SA in NYC said he doesn’t know anything about upcoming increases


----------



## nauornever

Are there any news on a price drop? I just browsed the online shop and saw lower prices. If I click on the product it shows the old (higher) prices. 

I took a screenshot and attached the pic. The Love Ring (second from the rigth) is 1580€ at the moment but it shows a cheaper price (1420€)?!


----------



## xninix77

nauornever said:


> Are there any news on a price drop? I just browsed the online shop and saw lower prices. If I click on the product it shows the old (higher) prices.
> 
> I took a screenshot and attached the pic. The Love Ring (second from the rigth) is 1580€ at the moment but it shows a cheaper price (1420€)?!



So strange! I hope it decreases, but right now the US site still has the same prices.


----------



## chichedonist

flying to London in a few weeks, is it cheaper to buy Cartier items at Heathrow or in the city? thank you


----------



## Storm Spirit

chichedonist said:


> flying to London in a few weeks, is it cheaper to buy Cartier items at Heathrow or in the city? thank you



The benefit of buying from Heathrow is that you pay the tax free price, whereas you'd need to claim tax refund at the airport if you purchased from a London store. On the other hand, Heathrow isn't as well stocked (though it depends on the item) and you won't be able to check in your purchases as the shops are after security.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Hello! I’m thinking of getting a pair of thin love rings for my S.O and I. It’s currently $1070 USD + tax which will put it at $1164 in NY. 

I’ll be going to London and Paris this weekend and I was wondering if anyone knew which location would I have a better deal getting them at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kindness3

Can never have to much cariter bracelets thank you all your wonder likes .on my past pist greatly appreciated it


----------



## ChanelFan29

Any news on price increases in the USA?  I have my $ set aside for a Love Bracelet, but need to travel for it, the closest Cartier to me is 5 hours away.


----------



## south-of-france

Will there be an increase in April?


----------



## Sunshinesaule

Does anyone know if there will be a price increase before mid-May in the UK?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Sunshinesaule said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a price increase before mid-May in the UK?



Does anyone know if there will be a price increase in July? Heard everything will be going up is it true?


----------



## Vvicky

My SA told me today that in Australia will be a price increase as of 01 of July


----------



## south-of-france

Ahhhh no I hope not in Europe too, I wanted to get a Clash piece!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

south-of-france said:


> Ahhhh no I hope not in Europe too, I wanted to get a Clash piece!


I bought the small Love bracelet in Stockholm this thursday, and the SA told me I was lucky to get it before the price increase that is coming up now really soon. She said the increase would be 10% in Sweden because of their low currency value, but probably a bit less other places. So she was quite certain about an upcoming increase also here in Europe unfortunately


----------



## 7777777

Any news for US?


----------



## greenteawasabi

Vvicky said:


> My SA told me today that in Australia will be a price increase as of 01 of July



Yep mine confirmed that. Around 5% possibly. sighhhhh.
They're taking 40% deposit for each item to lock in the current prices, to be collected within 30 days.


----------



## Vvicky

greenteawasabi said:


> Yep mine confirmed that. Around 5% possibly. sighhhhh.
> They're taking 40% deposit for each item to lock in the current prices, to be collected within 30 days.


Thanks for the confirmation. I was told it will be 7%, maybe depends on the item? And I‘ve heard the same regarding 40% deposit. I was before on the fence with my second love bracelet, now I’m under real pressure and have to decide quick.


----------



## Luvshandbags

7777777 said:


> Any news for US?


I called Costa Mesa, Ca boutique and they said no price increase for the Love Bracelet. I will call Beverly Hills today to confirm with them as well.


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks to this info, I went and prepaid a Clash ring today.


----------



## ckh04

7777777 said:


> Any news for US?





Luvshandbags said:


> I called Costa Mesa, Ca boutique and they said no price increase for the Love Bracelet. I will call Beverly Hills today to confirm with them as well.


I just bought my YG Love Bracelet at the San Jose, CA boutique and I asked my SA about any upcoming price increases (I want to buy another ASAP....).  He told me that there was no price increase for the Love.  Fingers crossed this is accurate!!


----------



## Tinder

When I was in Europe last week the Cartier told me there would be a worldwide increase in the juste en clou bracelet this week! I haven’t had a chance to pop into my local store here in Canada. Anyone know if this is true? This fear of a price increase is also making me think I should add another love bracelet too. Any insights anyone? Thank you!!!’


----------



## Kindness3

I know price gold has gone up,and every year they do 10% increase .i pray they dont though. price perfect just where it is


----------



## Luvshandbags

I called Topanga Cartier and they also said no price increase on the LOVE bracelet. Yay!


----------



## m45ha

just confirmed for europe...
4% increase on July 1 for love and juc


----------



## ckh04

I texted my SA to see if the rumors are true, and it looks like there are some changes coming, but he doesn't know the exact details yet.  He won't find out until shortly before it happens, so I hope he has enough advanced notice so I can get my bracelet(s).  I want another Love and a JUC....

P.S. I am in the U.S.


----------



## fundase

tulipfield said:


> Okay, I think I need advice.  I live in Seoul, will be traveling internationally in June (the US, Mexico, possibly Singapore/China). I want to buy a rose gold Love.
> 
> Last I checked, the prices right now are almost the same between the US and Korea.  I wanted to buy my Love in the US just because service there is generally better, but should I buy it now in Korea in anticipation of a price increase that might affect the US too?
> 
> Ten percent is enough to make me think twice.  Thanks!


Hi. Any ideal how much is the cattier juste un clou bracelet in rose gold with diamond in Seoul? I am traveling there in August and thinking of getting if it is cheaper after tax.


----------



## Esnjay

Hi, just wanted to let fellow aussies know that there is indeed a price rise for all Cartier jewellery from July 1st. I just spoke to the Chadstone store and they said they can’t disclose the % increase but there will be a price increase on all pieces including the Love range. 
They also allowed me to place a piece on hold to pick up in the next 3 to 5 days so I know it will be in stock when I go in to purchase before the increase.


----------



## Luvshandbags

ckh04 said:


> I texted my SA to see if the rumors are true, and it looks like there are some changes coming, but he doesn't know the exact details yet.  He won't find out until shortly before it happens, so I hope he has enough advanced notice so I can get my bracelet(s).  I want another Love and a JUC....
> 
> P.S. I am in the U.S.


Hi, what boutique? I called Beverly Hills and they don’t know of one either?


----------



## ckh04

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi, what boutique? I called Beverly Hills and they don’t know of one either?



The boutique at Valley Fair Mall in Santa Clara, CA.  

I have been bugging him about news of an upcoming increase and a few weeks ago, he said he had not heard of anything.  Then, when it looked like July 1 was the date, I asked him again and he seemed to confirm that the SAs have been advised that changes are coming, but not the full details until closer to the date.  He told me they usually only get very short notice.  

I'm mentally preparing to pull the trigger on my bracelets earlier than anticipated.  At 4-6% or even 10% , that's a big incentive not to wait, considering the price point.


----------



## Chanelandco

I am from Europe and SA confirmed price increase also on the love bracelet for july 1st.. About 5 %


----------



## rat_stack

Hi, first-time poster here! I was planning on buying my first love bracelet in September to celebrate a milestone. But with this price increase, I may do it sooner than I'd like. Does anyone know for sure whether the Love bracelets will be affected by the increase in the US? It seems like they will go up in other countries but several boutiques in CA have said no?

I called Cartier King of Prussia today and they had no idea what I was talking about with the increase lol.


----------



## JOJA

rat_stack said:


> Hi, first-time poster here! I was planning on buying my first love bracelet in September to celebrate a milestone. But with this price increase, I may do it sooner than I'd like. Does anyone know for sure whether the Love bracelets will be affected by the increase in the US? It seems like they will go up in other countries but several boutiques in CA have said no?
> 
> I called Cartier King of Prussia today and they had no idea what I was talking about with the increase lol.



Hey, by any chance do you know the SA's at the King of Prussia store?  I worked with one years ago but recently tried to email her and didn't hear back so I'm thinking maybe she's no longer with the Company.  She was awesome and now I'm not as eager to visit the store.    Thanks for any info!


----------



## rat_stack

JOJA said:


> Hey, by any chance do you know the SA's at the King of Prussia store?  I worked with one years ago but recently tried to email her and didn't hear back so I'm thinking maybe she's no longer with the Company.  She was awesome and now I'm not as eager to visit the store.    Thanks for any info!



I don't, sorry! I've only been to Cartier Short Hills. But the guy wasn't very nice and I ended up buying the piece online. Asking about KOP because I'll be in the area on Friday.


----------



## Louboutin329

JOJA said:


> Hey, by any chance do you know the SA's at the King of Prussia store?  I worked with one years ago but recently tried to email her and didn't hear back so I'm thinking maybe she's no longer with the Company.  She was awesome and now I'm not as eager to visit the store.    Thanks for any info!


Mandy @ KOP is the best!


----------



## JOJA

Louboutin329 said:


> Mandy @ KOP is the best!



Thank you!  I worked with Meg in the past and like I said she was awesome but I'm not sure she's there.  I should really call the boutique.


----------



## JOJA

rat_stack said:


> I don't, sorry! I've only been to Cartier Short Hills. But the guy wasn't very nice and I ended up buying the piece online. Asking about KOP because I'll be in the area on Friday.


Thank you for the reply!  Enjoy KOP!!


----------



## Louboutin329

JOJA said:


> Thank you!  I worked with Meg in the past and like I said she was awesome but I'm not sure she's there.  I should really call the boutique.


She really is awesome. I used to go into Cartier when I was in my twenties and had no biz being in there. BUT she always treated me so amazingly. Fast forward 10 yeas later and several purchases and she’s still the best :} definitely give the store a call. I find that they are all really friendly in the location.


----------



## Luvshandbags

ckh04 said:


> The boutique at Valley Fair Mall in Santa Clara, CA.
> 
> I have been bugging him about news of an upcoming increase and a few weeks ago, he said he had not heard of anything.  Then, when it looked like July 1 was the date, I asked him again and he seemed to confirm that the SAs have been advised that changes are coming, but not the full details until closer to the date.  He told me they usually only get very short notice.
> 
> I'm mentally preparing to pull the trigger on my bracelets earlier than anticipated.  At 4-6% or even 10% , that's a big incentive not to wait, considering the price point.


Hi,
Just called Santa Clara boutique and Las Vegas and they aren’t aware of any price increase in the US. Maybe the increase in Australia and Europe is because their currency is strong against the dollar. IDK


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Luvshandbags . I was planning to go to boutique SCP tomorrow to get one love bracelet before July 1, but now, I can wait a bit longer to make the purchase.


----------



## showgratitude

JOJA said:


> Thank you!  I worked with Meg in the past and like I said she was awesome but I'm not sure she's there.  I should really call the boutique.


She is very nice.  I saw her there early this year.  You can call and check.


----------



## ckh04

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi,
> Just called Santa Clara boutique and Las Vegas and they aren’t aware of any price increase in the US. Maybe the increase in Australia and Europe is because their currency is strong against the dollar. IDK



I hope you’re right!! I was not planning on purchasing my next bracelet so soon, and especially not 2 of them but it pains me to think of paying more for the exact same thing.


----------



## tulipfield

fundase said:


> Hi. Any ideal how much is the cattier juste un clou bracelet in rose gold with diamond in Seoul? I am traveling there in August and thinking of getting if it is cheaper after tax.



Hi there.  According to the Korean Cartier website it’s ￦14,300,000 total including tax (which you can get a rebate for if you’re an international tourist).  Google says that’s about 12,368.28 USD.

ETA: I posted a screen shot on the next post that you can check.


----------



## tulipfield

tulipfield said:


> Hi there.  According to the Korean Cartier website it’s ￦14,300,000 total including tax (which you can get a rebate for if you’re an international tourist).  Google says that’s about 12,368.28 USD.


----------



## Luvshandbags

ckh04 said:


> I hope you’re right!! I was not planning on purchasing my next bracelet so soon, and especially not 2 of them but it pains me to think of paying more for the exact same thing.


I totally understand how you feel. I plan to purchase mine in August for my birthday and unable to get to a boutique this weekend to get one just in case. I’ve been pretty paranoid so I have called: South Coast Plaza and emailed an associate, Beverly Hills, Topanga, Santa Clara and Las Vegas with all saying either no increase or not aware of one. Please call one you live by and let me know. I can’t guarantee anything just relaying what I’ve been told.


----------



## JOJA

showgratitude said:


> She is very nice.  I saw her there early this year.  You can call and check.


Thank you so much for the info!  I saw her earlier in the year as well lol.  I will definitely call the boutique or just ask for her when I go in.


----------



## Frivole88

any updates on the US price increase? is the july 1st rumor true? TIA


----------



## Styleanyone

I called SCP Costa Mesa boutique yesterday and was told - not aware of the any price increases. The SA also said that they usually get the prices change notice one week before the change.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Styleanyone said:


> I called SCP Costa Mesa boutique yesterday and was told - not aware of the any price increases. The SA also said that they usually get the prices change notice one week before the change.


I called SCP last week and emailed a SA I used for another purchase and she said the same thing. She said she would email me if there was one. So far so good fingers crossed .


----------



## ckh04

Luvshandbags said:


> I called SCP last week and emailed a SA I used for another purchase and she said the same thing. She said she would email me if there was one. So far so good fingers crossed .



My SA will text me if he gets confirmation of the price increase. I haven’t heard from him (thank goodness), but he is working this weekend and on standby in case I need to make a purchase. 

Interestingly, I was looking at the receipt for my WG Love bracelet, which was purchased in 2013, and I paid more than the price today.  So maybe we can hope for a price decrease instead!  A girl can dream, right?!


----------



## princessna

Just checked.

Australia has a 7% price increase.


----------



## gagabag

princessna said:


> Just checked.
> 
> Australia has a 7% price increase.


That it just saaad!
I was pinning for a JUC ring but they didn’t have my size!


----------



## Bagloverosh

Yes Australia just had a massive price increase!!


----------



## Lklee

I was really lucky to dodge the price increase in Australia. I went in on the 30th to get something and didn't realise. Luckily I did go in when I did as I initially planned to go in on Tuesday!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Just checked US website no price increase thank goodness!!


----------



## south-of-france

In Switzerland the Loves increased around 150-200 CHF and the Clash bracelet decreased 50 CHF, some others I checked stayed the same!


----------



## Tatownz

sooooo sad!! I really wanted to add the small juste un clou to my collection.

Australia hasn't had a price increase for a very long while. It was about time I guess.. Still sad


----------



## cindy05

Anyone know the prices for the Love and JUC at London Heathrow? I see that the LOVE is 5400 GBP on the UK website. Is the London Heathrow a straight 20% off that price which would make it 4320 GBP or $5421 USD? Am I doing the math correctly? Thank you!


----------



## chichedonist

just a heads up prices are going up 4% in London! Blame the pound


----------



## Cclover2013

chichedonist said:


> just a heads up prices are going up 4% in London! Blame the pound


Do you know when??


----------



## chichedonist

Cclover2013 said:


> Do you know when??


the 22nd of july


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

I was at SCP yesterday & asked the SA about possible future price increase coming soon. At first she quickly responded they “never have price increases” and I looked confused then she retracted and said “no, not never maybe next year” lol sooo yeah still don’t know!


----------



## cherryx6

I was told by two different SAs from two different stores in Toronto that there will be a price increase in Canada on Aug 1st


----------



## Yodabest

Anyone know of an upcoming US price increase?


----------



## lovemybags13

Anyone know if the price increase happen in Europe for love series?


----------



## south-of-france

Yes in Switzerland:/


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know the price of the regular/small width love band with one diamond at Charles de Gaulle airport?


----------



## Rami00

cherryx6 said:


> I was told by two different SAs from two different stores in Toronto that there will be a price increase in Canada on Aug 1st


My SA called me last week about the price increase of 4% hitting Canada on Aug 1st too.


----------



## Jetsetmax

I just called a US Boutique and there will be a price increase in the US on August 1 also.  It will not be on everything.  But you may want to call and check if there is something you are interested in purchasing.


----------



## HermesNovice

Jetsetmax said:


> I just called a US Boutique and there will be a price increase in the US on August 1 also.  It will not be on everything.  But you may want to call and check if there is something you are interested in purchasing.


Do you know what items' prices may increase?


----------



## Frivole88

i hope the love is not included in the increase.. i was looking to purchase the 4-diamond love at the end of this year but not this soon.


----------



## Jetsetmax

HermesNovice said:


> Do you know what items' prices may increase?



Sorry, I do not know which items will increase in price.  The SA said the increase will not affect all items, and I asked about a wristwatch as that is my focus for now.  As mentioned, I would suggest people call their local boutiques this weekend to see if the piece they want will be affected by the increase.  Cheers!


----------



## sangheraa

Rami00 said:


> My SA called me last week about the price increase of 4% hitting Canada on Aug 1st too.



Confirming this too! I spoke to my SA at Bloor Street, she said there was a "price adjustment" coming August 1st. The price of the love and JUC collections will be going up. Other items (I didn't ask which ones) will go down.


----------



## Jetsetmax

HermesNovice said:


> Do you know what items' prices may increase?



Just a quick follow up, I called 2 other boutiques in the US, and they do not seem to know of any price increase.  So now I am unsure if the US will have one on Aug 1?


----------



## Luvshandbags

Jetsetmax said:


> Just a quick follow up, I called 2 other boutiques in the US, and they do not seem to know of any price increase.  So now I am unsure if the US will have one on Aug 1?


Which ones did you call? Any in California? I was planning to buy my Love bracelet on 8/10 from SCP , thanks.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Luvshandbags said:


> Which ones did you call? Any in California? I was planning to buy my Love bracelet on 8/10 from SCP , thanks.


The 2 Boutiques I called today are on the east coast, in Short Hills, NJ and near DC at in McLean, VA.  If you call a boutique in CA, let us know what they say.  Thanks!


----------



## Luvshandbags

I c


Jetsetmax said:


> The 2 Boutiques I called today are on the east coast, in Short Hills, NJ and near DC at in McLean, VA.  If you call a boutique in CA, let us know what they say.  Thanks!


Called South Coast Plaza and they weren’t aware of any increase.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Luvshandbags said:


> I c
> 
> Called South Coast Plaza and they weren’t aware of any increase.


Maybe there’s hope for those of us in the US that there won’t be an increase here.


----------



## SDC2003

I feel like this is just another ploy by an sa to get people to buy. This happens every so often but who knows. It has been a while since Cartier did an increase. Tiffany did one earlier this year so it wouldn’t surprise me if Cartier followed esp if they’re trying to make a bigger distinction between the regular and new smaller versions of the love and juc. I just hope they don’t raise prices on the ones with diamonds. I have one on my wishlist now! :*(


----------



## HermesNovice

SDC2003 said:


> I feel like this is just another ploy by an sa to get people to buy. This happens every so often but who knows. It has been a while since Cartier did an increase. Tiffany did one earlier this year so it wouldn’t surprise me if Cartier followed esp if they’re trying to make a bigger distinction between the regular and new smaller versions of the love and juc. I just hope they don’t raise prices on the ones with diamonds. I have one on my wishlist now! :*(


Can you please elaborate on the "bigger distinction"?


----------



## showgratitude

Dropped by Cartier and was told by my SA that "all diamonds" will have a price increase on 8/1/19. Just sharing with you what I was told. You can of course double-check the info with your SA.


----------



## SDC2003

HermesNovice said:


> Can you please elaborate on the "bigger distinction"?


Price distinction


----------



## sortofobsessed

I bought something from Cartier in Northern California today and asked my SA about a price increase, which he confirmed. He said it was in August, but he wasn't sure exactly when.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just consulted my SA in San Francisco who was also unaware of an upcoming price increase....


----------



## Jetsetmax

showgratitude said:


> Dropped by Cartier and was told by my SA that "all diamonds" will have a price increase on 8/1/19. Just sharing with you what I was told. You can of course double-check the info with your SA.



Is the Cartier you stopped in at in the US or Canada?


----------



## showgratitude

Jetsetmax said:


> Is the Cartier you stopped in at in the US or Canada?


U.S.


----------



## Frivole88

how much will be the increase? i'm planning to get the 4-diamond love.



showgratitude said:


> Dropped by Cartier and was told by my SA that "all diamonds" will have a price increase on 8/1/19. Just sharing with you what I was told. You can of course double-check the info with your SA.


----------



## showgratitude

kristinlorraine said:


> how much will be the increase? i'm planning to get the 4-diamond love.


I did not ask her and she did not tell me either.


----------



## SDC2003

Ugh it’s true for the US. There will be a price increase Thursday. I just called my local boutique and spoke to an sa in the store. She noted she didn’t know specifically what the increase would be and which products. If anyone has specific intel on which products and lines please post!


----------



## Luvshandbags

I have a cell number for an SA in Beverly Hills she said she was not aware of a “price adjustment “ for the Love bracelet . I told her I was planning to purchase on 8/10.


----------



## Ranunculus

Does there anyone know if there will be an increase in Asia, specifically Hong Kong?


----------



## ckh04

I went in to my local boutique (CA) yesterday and my SA also confirmed a price adjustment, but it should not affect the Love or JUC lines. Apparently, Cartier is increasing the prices on diamond jewelry in certain price points and decreasing in others to be more competitive.  It goes into affect this Thursday, August 1.


----------



## Yodabest

ckh04 said:


> I went in to my local boutique (CA) yesterday and my SA also confirmed a price adjustment, but it should not affect the Love or JUC lines. Apparently, Cartier is increasing the prices on diamond jewelry in certain price points and decreasing in others to be more competitive.  It goes into affect this Thursday, August 1.



I was just going to post exactly this. I just left the boutique and was told 100% the same.


----------



## Frivole88

is the diamond love included in the price increase?



ckh04 said:


> I went in to my local boutique (CA) yesterday and my SA also confirmed a price adjustment, but it should not affect the Love or JUC lines. Apparently, Cartier is increasing the prices on diamond jewelry in certain price points and decreasing in others to be more competitive.  It goes into affect this Thursday, August 1.


----------



## ckh04

kristinlorraine said:


> is the diamond love included in the price increase?



I asked specifically about the diamond Love and my SA said it is not included in the price adjustment, just diamond rings.   I have been contemplating a 4 diamond Love so I wanted to make sure!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Stopped in at my local boutique late in the afternoon, and they were already changing prices on items in preparation for tomorrow.  They said prices are being adjusted on gold products, diamonds, and some wristwatches.  It is not across the board, but I do not know which items are being marked up.  If you are concerned about an item going up, maybe the answer is buying it through Cartier's website tonight prices go up tomorrow, on August 1st.  Cheers!


----------



## Meena Ln

Hi,i have recently planned to buy a Cartier love braclet and a tank solo watch after eying on them for years. I’m planning to get it at London. This is the first time I’m going to cartier. Should I get it from the cartier boutique or resellers? If I go to the boutique, do they negotiate prices on love bracelet and timepieces? Should I go to bid department stores like selfridges or harrods or buy it at the boutiques outside?


----------



## sangheraa

The price increase went live in Canada. The Juste Un Clou regular gold bracelet went from $8600 to $8900. The price of the love bracelets also increased 4%.

Curious to see if it also happened in the U.S?


----------



## Jetsetmax

sangheraa said:


> The price increase went live in Canada. The Juste Un Clou regular gold bracelet went from $8600 to $8900. The price of the love bracelets also increased 4%.
> 
> Curious to see if it also happened in the U.S?



Not sure about that in the US .  Although, they were putting new prices on certain items yesterday in the US boutique I was visiting in preparation for the price adjustments going into effect here today.  A platinum band with channel set baguettes and round diamonds was going from around $12,500 to a little over $14,000.


----------



## Frivole88

i just checked US prices online. they are pretty much the same for Love bracelets. no increase yet


----------



## Jetsetmax

Meena Ln said:


> Hi,i have recently planned to buy a Cartier love braclet and a tank solo watch after eying on them for years. I’m planning to get it at London. This is the first time I’m going to cartier. Should I get it from the cartier boutique or resellers? If I go to the boutique, do they negotiate prices on love bracelet and timepieces? Should I go to bid department stores like selfridges or harrods or buy it at the boutiques outside?



In my experience, the boutiques do not negotiate on the price of Love bracets, Clou or other jewelry.  You may be able to get them to give you an extra strap for a watch (which is a few hundred dollars).  I don't know about Selfridges or Harrods, but if the Cartier departments there are like the one at Sak Fifth Ave in NYC, its basically Cartier has leased space inside the store, so that isn't really different then a boutique other than its inside another store.


----------



## Queenk2

Any news about pricing in Australia?New zealand? I am looking at the white gold jug bracelet


----------



## MelbVsSyd

The prices have already risen in Australia, so hopefully won't increase again! I bought a love ring in May and the price is 8% higher now!


----------



## lovecartier

Some items like the yellow gold solid Ballon Bleu XL came down about 15-20%. LOVE AND JUC seem to remain unchanged.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Ugh, bad info on my part thought i had taken pix of the 8, it was the 6- no change. My apologies!!


----------



## fancynancy1218

How much is the yellow gold classic love bracelet in Europe?
Thanks


----------



## Susimoo

fancynancy1218 said:


> How much is the yellow gold classic love bracelet in Europe?
> Thanks


I just checked the Germany website for you and the classic love is 6250 Euros.

HTH


----------



## Charlottemaietto

kristinlorraine said:


> i just checked US prices online. they are pretty much the same for Love bracelets. no increase yet


Can someone help me authenticate this JUC


----------



## ym265

Was there a price increase in Europe on the JUC recently? A friend was in spain last month and said the YG was 6350, but now I’m seeing them at 6850... if there was an increase does anyone know if this is all throughout Europe? Was the price increased in England as well?


----------



## Storm Spirit

ym265 said:


> Was there a price increase in Europe on the JUC recently? A friend was in spain last month and said the YG was 6350, but now I’m seeing them at 6850... if there was an increase does anyone know if this is all throughout Europe? Was the price increased in England as well?



There has been a price increase but I don't know how recent it was. The JUC is now £6100 and I'm sure that it was < 6k a few months ago.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

I was told a price increase is coming to the US 1/15. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## americanroyal89

Ugh. I’m hoping to pick up something at the end of the month. I really hope there isn’t a price increase before I get in


----------



## kbcrew

It’s already 1/16 have some pieces gone up in price?


----------



## Frivole88

the prices are still the same online for love bracelets. i haven't checked the other pieces though. 


kbcrew said:


> It’s already 1/16 have some pieces gone up in price?


----------



## Jetsetmax

kbcrew said:


> It’s already 1/16 have some pieces gone up in price?



Based on what I saw online, the yellow gold love bracelet, juste un clou, the rose gold Tank Louis Cartier watch, and Santos sunglasses have not had any price increase.  I would say either there was no price increase, or it was just on a limited number of items?


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys,

does anyone know if a price increase is going to happen in the uk soon and if that will include the trinity rings?


----------



## nauornever

I don't know anything about a coming price increase but I bought mine almost three years ago. Two years ago the price decreased a few hundred euros compared to what I paid and last year it stayed the same (as far as I remember).


----------



## marzipanchen

I have recently heard that there will be a price increase in Europe in 02/2020.... can anyone confirm? Since I did not want to take any chances, I purchased a piece I had on my wishlist and that I was planning to buy in March....


----------



## nauornever

marzipanchen said:


> I have recently heard that there will be a price increase in Europe in 02/2020.... can anyone confirm? Since I did not want to take any chances, I purchased a piece I had on my wishlist and that I was planning to buy in March....


OH, that's interesting. Do you know which lines? I wanted to get the small love wedding band or the small juc ring. So maybe I should purchase sooner rather than later.

Edit: I think last year the increase happened in May. I got my love ring in April and afterwards the price went up almost 100€.


----------



## marzipanchen

nauornever said:


> OH, that's interesting. Do you know which lines? I wanted to get the small love wedding band or the small juc ring. So maybe I should purchase sooner rather than later.
> 
> Edit: I think last year the increase happened in May. I got my love ring in April and afterwards the price went up almost 100€.



Hi @nauornever - sorry, I don't know which lines, but so far I've only bought from those two lines as well. Now I've added the LOVE wedding band since I wanted to buy it anyway.... I also remember the price increase from last year April, but was told it would come earlier this year.


----------



## nauornever

marzipanchen said:


> Hi @nauornever - sorry, I don't know which lines, but so far I've only bought from those two lines as well. Now I've added the LOVE wedding band since I wanted to buy it anyway.... I also remember the price increase from last year April, but was told it would come earlier this year.


It's good to know! I'm just not sure if I should really get the love wedding band. Last year I decided on the regular love ring in yg, mainly because I thought it's a classic. Fast forward almost one year and I havent worn it since it's a bit too chunky for me and I prefer rg.. Are you happy with the wedding band?


----------



## marzipanchen

nauornever said:


> It's good to know! I'm just not sure if I should really get the love wedding band. Last year I decided on the regular love ring in yg, mainly because I thought it's a classic. Fast forward almost one year and I havent worn it since it's a bit too chunky for me and I prefer rg.. Are you happy with the wedding band?


Sorry @nauornever for the late reply. I am indeed very happy with the LOVE in the smallest width, as I wear the regular JUC on the same hand and any other chunky ring would probably be too much for my taste. Also, this gives me more variety when it comes to maybe stacking it with other pieces later. If you want, I can send you a photo via DM once I unpack it at the beginning of March.


----------



## marzipanchen

Oh, also, at least the JUC bracelet has gone up in price from 6.500 to 6.800 EURO. So the increase must be in effect now. I haven't checked other prices though...


----------



## nauornever

marzipanchen said:


> Sorry @nauornever for the late reply. I am indeed very happy with the LOVE in the smallest width, as I wear the regular JUC on the same hand and any other chunky ring would probably be too much for my taste. Also, this gives me more variety when it comes to maybe stacking it with other pieces later. If you want, I can send you a photo via DM once I unpack it at the beginning of March.



Thanks! I'll try it on the next time I'm in my store. You're right, the wedding band is probably better for stacking, I don't really like the look of the regular ring with my small trinity ring. Should've gone for the smaller one last year..


----------



## Yk2366

I heard the price might increase end March in Asia but with the whole coronavirus situation, would they really do it? Seems like it’ll slow the biz even more


----------



## south-of-france

Oh no... when are the increases usually?
The gold price has increased too, so who knows.


----------



## beachkaka

I think the unstable currency rate may cause the price to be adjusted, not sure about other countries, I have just noticed that Rolex has just increased its price in Australia where is Asia pacific zone. I know it’s not Cartier but due to the Coronavirus outbreak in Australia at the moment but it didn’t stop lux brand increasing price though.


----------



## Vhermes212

Did the price of juste un clou in US go down? Now it says 11,800 but was it not 12.8 for the yellow and rose gold before?


----------



## diamondsfrost

Vhermes212 said:


> Did the price of juste un clou in US go down? Now it says 11,800 but was it not 12.8 for the yellow and rose gold before?


It was always 11,800.


----------



## Jetsetmax

beachkaka said:


> I think the unstable currency rate may cause the price to be adjusted, not sure about other countries, I have just noticed that Rolex has just increased its price in Australia where is Asia pacific zone. I know it’s not Cartier but due to the Coronavirus outbreak in Australia at the moment but it didn’t stop lux brand increasing price though.



Rolex increased prices in the US and I believe globally, in early January, well before there was much news or concern about Coronavirus.


----------



## Summerof89

My SA just texted me about a price increase that is coming up due to coronavirus. Atm she said it will apply to high jewellery, not sure about the rest but could include others


----------



## SDC2003

Summerof89 said:


> My SA just texted me about a price increase that is coming up due to coronavirus. Atm she said it will apply to high jewellery, not sure about the rest but could include others



Wow that is crazy given that no one is shopping really. Is she a reliable source? Good prices also have not really been going up.


----------



## Summerof89

SDC2003 said:


> Wow that is crazy given that no one is shopping really. Is she a reliable source? Good prices also have not really been going up.


Yep she is reliable. But atm she is not sure what else the increase will apply to, i have asked her to keep me posted and I’ll update here when I know more.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Summerof89 said:


> Yep she is reliable. But atm she is not sure what else the increase will apply to, i have asked her to keep me posted and I’ll update here when I know more.


 
Yes, I'm a bit surprised about a price increase right now.  I was in a Cartier boutique last Saturday and they were empty except for staff, me, my friend, and security guards.  In addition, they have also reduced the store's hours, and the Hermes near me closed.  Another friend told me that two high end jewelers he deals with have had clients on waiting lists for hard to get items get calls that the items have come in and the customers canceled their orders.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I was in my local store last week, Friday around 11am, and the store was busy. At least 7 customers


----------



## SDC2003

Summerof89 said:


> Yep she is reliable. But atm she is not sure what else the increase will apply to, i have asked her to keep me posted and I’ll update here when I know more.



Are you in the us?


----------



## showgratitude

Went to Cartier several days before the shut-down to buy something.  The prices were the same.  I have a good relationship with my SA and the other folks there---and I could tell at that point that they had no inkling whatsoever that all that is happening now (curfews, closing down of borders, shutting down of businesses and a lot of people unable to work temporarily) was imminent.  Perhaps they were planning to increase the prices back then.  But with the way things are right now, I highly doubt it!   It's in the news that epidemiologist believe that the Corona will peak in about 45 days.  It's already bad the way things are now--Dow Jones plunged again today---and seven of the stocks plunged by 15% or more, plus, more than a thousand new Corona cases were announced today in the U.S.  I don't want to imagine how horrible things will look like in 45 days when it peaks!  We want to be hopeful of course, but with no cure and no vaccine available as of this moment, I think I know where this is heading.  I hope I am wrong though!


----------



## nadiap

Cartier would be crazy to increase prices right now.. Millions are being laid off, stock markets are imploding, sales of luxury goods are likely to plummet soon.  Great time to Lower the price if they want to move the product.


----------



## Summerof89

nadiap said:


> Cartier would be crazy to increase prices right now.. Millions are being laid off, stock markets are imploding, sales of luxury goods are likely to plummet soon.  Great time to Lower the price if they want to move the product.


I think the increase I heard is region specific only, Australian dollar dropped very drastically in one week, it’s now extremely cheap to buy here compared to other countries if you don’t live here. I guess they are just trying to equalise prices around the world.


----------



## purseinsanity

nadiap said:


> Cartier would be crazy to increase prices right now.. Millions are being laid off, stock markets are imploding, sales of luxury goods are likely to plummet soon.  Great time to Lower the price if they want to move the product.


I totally agree.  My SA originally told me prices were increasing in mid February.  That got pushed back to mid March, now it's mid April.  I think they're being unrealistic if they increase prices during a global crisis.  Totally agree with you that they should be decreasing prices if anything!


----------



## south-of-france

purseinsanity said:


> I totally agree.  My SA originally told me prices were increasing in mid February.  That got pushed back to mid March, now it's mid April.  I think they're being unrealistic if they increase prices during a global crisis.  Totally agree with you that they should be decreasing prices if anything!



For which country? TIA


----------



## purseinsanity

south-of-france said:


> For which country? TIA


Europe


----------



## south-of-france

purseinsanity said:


> Europe



Oh no... fingers crossed...


----------



## louboutincherie

Someone told me they don’t plan to increase the prices at this moment


----------



## diamondsfrost

louboutincherie said:


> Someone told me they don’t plan to increase the prices at this moment


they definitely aren't giving discounts at this time either


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anyone know if there is a price increase soon ? Tiffany had a recent increase too


----------



## purseinsanity

louboutincherie said:


> Someone told me they don’t plan to increase the prices at this moment


I was told it will be as soon as the stores reopen, at least in Europe.  I believe they're opening Monday.  
LV & Chanel both raised prices just this past week or so.  They claim it's to help recoup costs of making masks, etc., and that they didn't furlough any employees but continued to pay them throughout the epidemic.  Someone has to pay I guess.  Still think it's madness.


----------



## pinky7129

purseinsanity said:


> I was told it will be as soon as the stores reopen, at least in Europe.  I believe they're opening Monday.
> LV & Chanel both raised prices just this past week or so.  They claim it's to help recoup costs of making masks, etc., and that they didn't furlough any employees but continued to pay them throughout the epidemic.  Someone has to pay I guess.  Still think it's madness.


theyre thinking of an increase?
this is madness. people are panicking about paying their mortgage and here they raise prices thinking more people will buy. smh


----------



## dsrm

pinky7129 said:


> theyre thinking of an increase?
> this is madness. people are panicking about paying their mortgage and here they raise prices thinking more people will buy. smh


I agree 100%
I was shock to see LV raised their prices and Chanel soon to follow


----------



## cromagnon

purseinsanity said:


> They claim it's to help recoup costs of making masks, etc., and that they didn't furlough any employees but continued to pay them throughout the epidemic.  Someone has to pay I guess.  Still think it's madness.



It’s not madness, it’s a greed. Fashion houses are not the only ones that donated and supported frontline, however I don’t see smaller companies, who are struggling even worse, to increase their prices. I completely agree that luxuries are not necessities, therefore we shouldn’t even be surprised, however I still find it insensitive to increase prices during worldwide pandemic. Although there are not that many people willing to spend money in this financially unstable time, but there are still those who would like to reward themselves or their loved ones with something “special”(for instance a graduation gift).
Personally I feel that quality isn’t there at all whether it’s Chanel or LV for the price they charge, and that is why my last purchase was made in 2019. I seriously doubt that I’ll purchase from them in future, however Cartier and VCA are still on my radar, so I hope (but not too much) they’ll postpone the increase


----------



## Jamily

I was in the Sydney store today and my SA has told me that there is no price rise that he is aware of at this time. He did say though that he thinks there will be one before the end of the year. So, I'd say there is one coming but there's still some time to buy your wishlist.


----------



## Tatownz

Jamily said:


> I was in the Sydney store today and my SA has told me that there is no price rise that he is aware of at this time. He did say though that he thinks there will be one before the end of the year. So, I'd say there is one coming but there's still some time to buy your wishlist.



Thanks Jamily. Planning on going in this Friday to pick up something incase there is an unexpected price rise coming.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Tatownz said:


> Thanks Jamily. Planning on going in this Friday to pick up something incase there is an unexpected price rise coming.



let us know if you get any new information  also lurking for a new piece to add to my collection however I would probably wait a couple of months if there ain’t t an increase.


----------



## rileygirl

Just saw that the price of gold is going up.  That will certainly impact price.


----------



## cuselover

Just checking in to see if there are increase rumors for US


----------



## south-of-france

And Europe?


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

None that I’ve heard of. Dior is having a price increase though July 2nd lol


----------



## cissy54

I went in a Cartier boutique Yesterday and the SA confirmed the US price hasn’t gone up yet. But she also said the next one may be close. Of course, could be her tricks of alluring me in... but LV/Chanel got me wondering about the possibility.


----------



## scheurin

None in Eurpoe so far ...


----------



## missbagwathi

I was at the Melbourne, Australia store on Sunday and the SA said there would be an increase however they haven’t done it already coz of COVID-19. No idea when that might happen.


----------



## Joelene

An IG seller (luxedujour) said that there is a rumored 3-5% increase coming soon. Did anyone else hear this?


----------



## cissy54

My friend in Asia was saying Cartier is having a price increase July. I just checked the US website and it’s not happening, yet. Anybody in the US heard  anything?


----------



## gaplife

Just called Hong Kong store to ask and they said no price increase plans for now


----------



## Summerof89

My SA from HK confirmed increase coming. Melbourne AU however said not yet.


----------



## gaplife

Summerof89 said:


> My SA from HK confirmed increase coming. Melbourne AU however said not yet.



How weird! Do they have more info on when and by how much? The SA from Hong Kong I spoke to said the price increase had just happened already on high jewellery and will not apply to Love, JUC etc. I need to get my JUC asap if it's happening


----------



## Mjxxsyd

gaplife said:


> How weird! Do they have more info on when and by how much? The SA from Hong Kong I spoke to said the price increase had just happened already on high jewellery and will not apply to Love, JUC etc. I need to get my JUC asap if it's happening


Agree same here  keep us posted !


----------



## scheurin

Was told that the reps are not informed but a few days before.

I am sure here in Paris they at Cartier / Richemont know exactly but keep it quiet as long as possible.


----------



## Ssxo

Hey ladies, sorry if this has already been asked/answered but do you know how often the price of the regular yellow gold love bracelet increases? I have the option to get it for christmas this year but i kind of wanted it as a 25th birthday present which would be in almost 2 years, so would it make much of a difference if the price increased by then? Also if anyone knows how much that bracelet used to go for in the past years that would be amazing, i tried looking up it’s price history to see if i can find a pattern in when it would increase and i couldnt find anything.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Ssxo said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if this has already been asked/answered but do you know how often the price of the regular yellow gold love bracelet increases? I have the option to get it for christmas this year but i kind of wanted it as a 25th birthday present which would be in almost 2 years, so would it make much of a difference if the price increased by then? Also if anyone knows how much that bracelet used to go for in the past years that would be amazing, i tried looking up it’s price history to see if i can find a pattern in when it would increase and i couldnt find anything.



In the US there have been times when it has gone up almost every 12-18 months (but there has not been one in about 2 years or so. It seems like in the US when it does go up, tends to increase anywhere from 5-10%.  On rare occasions like around 2017/18 there was a price decrease in the US, while other countries got a price increase. Cartier was trying to keep prices similar in all countries.  It was the first time I recall Cartier ever decreased prices in the US.  Prior to the decrease it was $6,800.  I don't know the history of their price increases.  However, I can tell you back in 2005/2006 when I started looking at them it was $3,000. When I bought my first Love bracelet in 2008 it had gone up to $3,600.  As you probably know the current price is $6,300.


----------



## Saarke

Anyone has an update on this subject?
Looking in to buying a thin JUC for my birthday in October, but if the prices will rise I might need to purchase it sooner... I live in Europe.


----------



## scheurin

Good idea would be buying in Germany right now as they reduced their VAT until December.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Good idea would be buying in Germany right now as they reduced their VAT until December.


But all the travel bans  Munich would be dreamy indeed.


----------



## JOJA

Ssxo said:


> Hey ladies, sorry if this has already been asked/answered but do you know how often the price of the regular yellow gold love bracelet increases? I have the option to get it for christmas this year but i kind of wanted it as a 25th birthday present which would be in almost 2 years, so would it make much of a difference if the price increased by then? Also if anyone knows how much that bracelet used to go for in the past years that would be amazing, i tried looking up it’s price history to see if i can find a pattern in when it would increase and i couldnt find anything.


Hope this helps ~
For reference ~ I purchased my bracelet 7 years ago and in 7 years it has increased $500.  I purchased the cuff 5 or 6 years ago and it increased $50.  The trinity ring I purchased a few years back decreased $240!  So I'd say you are possibly looking at $500 increase at most, if at all.  I could be totally wrong but with the economy and pandemic I don't see prices being raised significantly, or at all.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## jennyy

Any more rumors about price hikes in the US? I would like to get another Love bracelet.


----------



## scheurin

Can confirm an increase however I guess I'm not allowed to get more specific. So hurry up.


----------



## m45ha

scheurin said:


> Can confirm an increase however I guess I'm not allowed to get more specific. So hurry up.


don't say it's monday...


----------



## scheurin

No, not *that* soon


----------



## Mjxxsyd

scheurin said:


> No, not *that* soon


do you know the % of the increase?


----------



## cuselover

scheurin said:


> No, not *that* soon


Any you give a time frame or month ? It’s increase on everything ?


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

scheurin said:


> No, not *that* soon


Will it occur by the end of this month? I'm looking to get the diamond JUC and would love to avoid paying more than the current price.


----------



## NY2LA

scheurin said:


> Can confirm an increase however I guess I'm not allowed to get more specific. So hurry up.


Sorry, why can’t you be more specific?


----------



## umamanikam

NY2LA said:


> Sorry, why can’t you be more specific?


Maybe she works for Cartier!!


----------



## scheurin

Sry can't be more specific as my source could get into troubles. As said no panic but you shouldn't wait too long.


----------



## umamanikam

scheurin said:


> Sry can't be more specific as my source could get into troubles. As said no panic but you shouldn't wait too long.


Is this in US or worldwide.Any idea of %


----------



## south-of-france

Europe as well? Can I wait until September?


----------



## ChanelCartier

scheurin said:


> Sry can't be more specific as my source could get into troubles. As said no panic but you shouldn't wait too long.


Is everything going up?


----------



## NY2LA

This is frustrating


----------



## missbagwathi

So I was going to postpone my purchase to next weekend but my SA hinted that let’s hope price doesn’t increase then. I’m in Australia.


----------



## south-of-france

So not Monday but too late on Saturday?


----------



## bhurry

Nooooo, I need more time!!!  Lol, another added stress, why do they do this!!!  Anyone heard confirmation in US?


----------



## Dancing Pandas

missbagwathi said:


> So I was going to postpone my purchase to next weekend but my SA hinted that let’s hope price doesn’t increase then. I’m in Australia.



Oh dear, need to purchase by the end of this week then


----------



## Tinder

What about Canada?


----------



## missbagwathi

I just got back from my local boutique and I think the price adjustment isn’t until September although I don’t know for sure. I did buy my first love bracelet and also put a deposit towards the JUC at the current price.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

What a bummer. I would get my thin JUC with diamonds... but not released here yet in the US. So guess will be forced to pay the price increase


----------



## Alena21

I was told price increase worldwide on 1st Sept.


----------



## umamanikam

Heard its 4% on some items from my SA


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

Alena21 said:


> I was told price increase worldwide on 1st Sept.


Thank you! Do you know on which items and how much % increase?


----------



## ChanelCartier

Is this from a reliable source?


Alena21 said:


> I was told price increase worldwide on 1st Sept.
> [/QUOTe


----------



## missbagwathi

Alena21 said:


> I was told price increase worldwide on 1st Sept.


That’s correct. I got the same info today.


----------



## Jetsetmax

I'm not surprised.  The price of gold has gone up significantly per ounce.  In October 2018 it was around $1,200 per ounce. As of today it's a little over $2,000 per ounce.  Although, it sounds like not everything will go up in price, I imagine items produced in gold are very likely to have a price increase.


----------



## scheurin

Let's do some simple math. 1 ounce is pretty much the amount of gold in a regular Love. If it goues up by $800 that's more than 10 % of the retail price or some 20 % including other costs. So it's significant.


----------



## ChanelCartier

scheurin said:


> Let's do some simple math. 1 ounce is pretty much the amount of gold in a regular Love. If it goues up by $800 that's more than 10 % of the retail price or some 20 % including other costs. So it's significant.


They are already overpriced, they should leave it alone.


----------



## south-of-france

My SA didn’t know about this but I prepaid an order today just in case.


----------



## munkeebag81

I just ordered the Thin JUC with diamonds just in case prices does go up.


----------



## LariceBoutique

south-of-france said:


> My SA didn’t know about this but I prepaid an order today just in case.


How do you prepaid? Do you need to have a SA? I would like to buy a Cartier love bracelet but don’t have a boutique in my state. Thank you.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes with my SA in the boutique.


----------



## Jetsetmax

LariceBoutique said:


> How do you prepaid? Do you need to have a SA? I would like to buy a Cartier love bracelet but don’t have a boutique in my state. Thank you.



Order it online.  Then you will get the item you want at the current price and they will send it to you.


----------



## missarewa

I hope it doesn't happen before Sunday...


----------



## scheurin

No need to panic the increase is not that huge.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> No need to panic the increase is not that huge.


Can you say if it will be during Leo season or Virgo season?  Give us a hint


----------



## Louboutin329

I check in with my SA (who I trust) and she said price increase is definitely the rumor, but she doesn't know timing. They usually give SA's about 3 week notice. She said she'd keep me posted as there's a couple of items I plan on buying this Fall. But who knows?!?


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> No need to panic the increase is not that huge.



May I ask why the secrecy? This is an anonymous forum.


----------



## Yodabest

Louboutin329 said:


> I check in with my SA (who I trust) and she said price increase is definitely the rumor, but she doesn't know timing. They usually give SA's about 3 week notice. She said she'd keep me posted as there's a couple of items I plan on buying this Fall. But who knows?!?



Thanks for posting! Which country are you in?


----------



## south-of-france

My SA said they receive such info one morning and that’s that... not days or weeks before


----------



## Louboutin329

PC1984 said:


> Thanks for posting! Which country are you in?



Hi, I'm in the US!


----------



## Yodabest

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi, I'm in the US!


Cool, thanks! Me too.


----------



## CocoHunny

@Louboutin329 same and agreed.


----------



## lv in yyc

munkeebag81 said:


> I just ordered the Thin JUC with diamonds just in case prices does go up.


Does that lock in current price? Has that price been released for US or Canada? Thanks.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

I'm also looking to get a thin juc ring for my SO for his bday bu it's in October and I'm in NY... Thinking if I should bring him earlier now then... Hmm... Decisions decisions lol. Also a bummer that the thin Juc bangle with diamond is not available yet in US. Anyone know if can preorder and put deposit down in US for it? I've heard someone here mention something along the lines...


----------



## LariceBoutique

Jetsetmax said:


> Order it online.  Then you will get the item you want at the current price and they will send it to you.


Thank you


----------



## Lawny

I worked in luxury jewelry and usually stores will tell SAs 3-4 weeks in advance because we have to change the price tags on the merchandise and displays which can be quite tedious. I would expect that price change to happen early September at this rate.


----------



## munkeebag81

I’ve been waiting for this bracelet to be released since I saw it posted months ago.  If I get it before the rumored price increase, great otherwise I was still planning on purchasing it.  






lv in yyc said:


> Does that lock in current price? Has that price been released for US or Canada? Thanks.


----------



## oceanz22

Just to share, my SA told me there will be a price increase 1 sep too.. She is not sure how much is the increase though


----------



## ChanelCartier

oceanz22 said:


> Just to share, my SA told me there will be a price increase 1 sep too.. She is not sure how much is the increase though


What country are you in?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Hi all, for what it’s worth I just tried on a couple of pieces and the SA I was with confirmed they are expecting a price increase but she thinks it’ll be September, so I told her I would be back in 2 weeks exactly lol.  Also, i’m adding a pic of that i tried on. From my wrist down: in 2nd pic it’s the SM JUC, SM Love and Love Cuff, 1st pic is Love Cuff alone. I actually loved the SM Love by itself because I can always pair it with another bracelet one day (and will likely get a ring to go with it when the time comes)..thoughts?


----------



## k5ml3k

Aw man, I just asked my SA about the price increase and she said she hasn’t heard anything


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi all, for what it’s worth I just tried on a couple of pieces and the SA I was with confirmed they are expecting a price increase but she thinks it’ll be September, so I told her I would be back in 2 weeks exactly lol.  Also, i’m adding a pic of that i tried on. From my wrist down: in 2nd pic it’s the SM JUC, SM Love and Love Cuff, 1st pic is Love Cuff alone. I actually loved the SM Love by itself because I can always pair it with another bracelet one day (and will likely get a ring to go with it when the time comes)..thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4813454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813456


I think all 3 bracelets look nice on you. I would go for the cuff as it's thicker than the other two, unless you want to stack. How did you like the thin JUC? I'm torn between the thin, regular and regular with diamonds lol, need to make it to the store to see which one I prefer


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Pinkpeonies3 said:


> I think all 3 bracelets look nice on you. I would go for the cuff as it's thicker than the other two, unless you want to stack. How did you like the thin JUC? I'm torn between the thin, regular and regular with diamonds lol, need to make it to the store to see which one I prefer



I agree and am definitely planning to stack.  I thought the small JUC would still wow me but I it was just okay it by itself - the SM Love and SM JUC are really pretty together!  If you want to wear it alone i would go for the regular w diamonds (I just think it's gorgeous and more striking).  I also loved the small JUC ring but I can't decide if I should buy it with the bracelet or wait until after (and pay more unfortunately). I'm also thinking of pairing the small Love with a Tiffany T - my name starts with T so I just love the idea (:


----------



## oceanz22

GucciGoneWild said:


> I agree and am definitely planning to stack.  I thought the small JUC would still wow me but I it was just okay it by itself - the SM Love and SM JUC are really pretty together!  If you want to wear it alone i would go for the regular w diamonds (I just think it's gorgeous and more striking).  I also loved the small JUC ring but I can't decide if I should buy it with the bracelet or wait until after (and pay more unfortunately). I'm also thinking of pairing the small Love with a Tiffany T - my name starts with T so I just love the idea (:



I would say buy the cuff and add the SM love or JUC next time. I bought the SM love first but kept thinking about the regular love. In the end went ahead to purchase the regular just in case of the price increases. Keep us posted!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

oceanz22 said:


> I would say buy the cuff and add the SM love or JUC next time. I bought the SM love first but kept thinking about the regular love. In the end went ahead to purchase the regular just in case of the price increases. Keep us posted!


Thanks!! I did feel like the cuff with the small love was actually beautiful but the cuff by itself felt kind of weird to me, idk how to explain it lol. So we’ll see but I definitely will!! Anyone else dash to Cartier and buy ahead of the increase? For all brands there should be a “What I Bought Ahead of the Price Increase” thread to see what ppl pull the trigger on with little warning


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, I prepaid the new sm Juc with diamonds


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

GucciGoneWild said:


> Thanks!! I did feel like the cuff with the small love was actually beautiful but the cuff by itself felt kind of weird to me, idk how to explain it lol. So we’ll see but I definitely will!! Anyone else dash to Cartier and buy ahead of the increase? For all brands there should be a “What I Bought Ahead of the Price Increase” thread to see what ppl pull the trigger on with little warning


I just made an appointment to go at the end of the month. I was hoping to get something closer to the new year, but don't want to pay more.


----------



## vanchic17

I also heard from my SA yesterday that the price increase will likely happen, probably in Sep. She said it can be anywhere from 5-10% increase, in Canada.


----------



## ChanelCartier

vanchic17 said:


> I also heard from my SA yesterday that the price increase will likely happen, probably in Sep. She said it can be anywhere from 5-10% increase, in Canada.


On everything?


----------



## vanchic17

ChanelCartier said:


> On everything?


Sorry, I’m not sure. She wasn’t able to go into further detail. I was shopping for love and juc bracelets. It’s too bad they weren’t taking preorders on the new sm juc with diamonds, as these were supposed to ship end of Sep, presumably at the increased prices.


----------



## sleepyD

GucciGoneWild said:


> Thanks!! I did feel like the cuff with the small love was actually beautiful but the cuff by itself felt kind of weird to me, idk how to explain it lol. So we’ll see but I definitely will!! Anyone else dash to Cartier and buy ahead of the increase? For all brands there should be a “What I Bought Ahead of the Price Increase” thread to see what ppl pull the trigger on with little warning



Guilty! I pulled the trigger in the small love that I’ve been wanting for awhile


----------



## munkeebag81

I was able to put my deposit for the Thin JUC with diamonds.   My SA said first batch will be coming Sept and mu deposit will ensure that I get mine first.   

I did ask about the price increase and she said it was for more of their higher end jewelry and doesn’t think the Love is JUC will be impacted.  





vanchic17 said:


> Sorry, I’m not sure. She wasn’t able to go into further detail. I was shopping for love and juc bracelets. It’s too bad they weren’t taking preorders on the new sm juc with diamonds, as these were supposed to ship end of Sep, presumably at the increased prices.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

sleepyD said:


> Guilty! I pulled the trigger in the small love that I’ve been wanting for awhile


Yay!!!!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

munkeebag81 said:


> I was able to put my deposit for the Thin JUC with diamonds.   My SA said first batch will be coming Sept and mu deposit will ensure that I get mine first.
> 
> I did ask about the price increase and she said it was for more of their higher end jewelry and doesn’t think the Love is JUC will be impacted.


Maybe I’ll ask about putting a dep down when I get the small love and see what happens. I think I might like the diamond thin JUC better than the plain so I just want to see it first before i get the regular small - even more if it (hopefully) won’t be affected by the price increase.


----------



## ChanelCartier

munkeebag81 said:


> I was able to put my deposit for the Thin JUC with diamonds.   My SA said first batch will be coming Sept and mu deposit will ensure that I get mine first.
> 
> I did ask about the price increase and she said it was for more of their higher end jewelry and doesn’t think the Love is JUC will be impacted.


That's great news!


----------



## vanchic17

munkeebag81 said:


> I was able to put my deposit for the Thin JUC with diamonds.   My SA said first batch will be coming Sept and mu deposit will ensure that I get mine first.
> 
> I did ask about the price increase and she said it was for more of their higher end jewelry and doesn’t think the Love is JUC will be impacted.


Nice!! Can I ask which location your from?


----------



## hokatie

I’m interested in the thin juc with diamonds too but can’t find the price anywhere. Does anyone know how much is it? TIA.


----------



## south-of-france

It’s 4250 Swiss Francs.


----------



## hokatie

south-of-france said:


> It’s 4250 Swiss Francs.


Thank you!


----------



## munkeebag81

Hi.  I’m the US. 




vanchic17 said:


> Nice!! Can I ask which location your from?


----------



## munkeebag81

It’s $4,300 plus tax here in the US.




hokatie said:


> I’m interested in the thin juc with diamonds too but can’t find the price anywhere. Does anyone know how much is it? TIA.


----------



## munkeebag81

From the pics I think the thin with diamonds gives it that special spark.   

My SA said first batch of shipment should be Sept 1 so hopefully I will get it then.


----------



## hokatie

munkeebag81 said:


> From the pics I think the thin with diamonds gives it that special spark.
> 
> My SA said first batch of shipment should be Sept 1 so hopefully I will get it then.


Do you mind to let me know where is your store located in the US? Is it available for purchase online or only in boutique?


----------



## Blingthang

south-of-france said:


> My SA didn’t know about this but I prepaid an order today just in case.


Does prepaying lock in the pre-increase price?


----------



## south-of-france

Blingthang said:


> Does prepaying lock in the pre-increase price?


My SA said so!


----------



## missbagwathi

Blingthang said:


> Does prepaying lock in the pre-increase price?


I would say yes, I put a deposit towards the JUC and the piece was put away in their vault for me and I have some time to pay it off.


----------



## Blingthang

south-of-france said:


> My SA said so!


Great! Thanks!


----------



## munkeebag81

I’m confused how does that work? 




missbagwathi said:


> I would say yes, I put a deposit towards the JUC and the piece was put away in their vault for me and I have some time to pay it off.


----------



## gaplife

My Cartier SA in Hong Kong also said price increase applies to higher end jewellery only


----------



## munkeebag81

That’s what my SA said as well.





gaplife said:


> My Cartier SA in Hong Kong also said price increase applies to higher end jewellery only


----------



## bhurry

munkeebag81 said:


> That’s what my SA said as well.


Yes, same here.  Went to San Francisco Cartier and the SA said price increase is only for high jewelry.  I hope so


----------



## Kayceedee88

munkeebag81 said:


> That’s what my SA said as well.





gaplife said:


> My Cartier SA in Hong Kong also said price increase applies to higher end jewellery only



The small Love bracelet is on my to-buy list this year. Will buy it in Hong Kong. Do you know if it will be affected by the price increase as well?


----------



## Kayceedee88

vanchic17 said:


> Sorry, I’m not sure. She wasn’t able to go into further detail. I was shopping for love and juc bracelets. It’s too bad they weren’t taking preorders on the new sm juc with diamonds, as these were supposed to ship end of Sep, presumably at the increased prices.


Do you know the price for this small JUC with diamonds in Canada?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Kayceedee88 said:


> Do you know the price for this small JUC with diamonds in Canada?


My SA told me price increase is for Diamond and high end jewellery. Cartier's price is already marked high any way ..


----------



## louboutincherie

Then... there is no price increase for the juste un clou bracelets with diamond?


----------



## CrazyCool01

louboutincherie said:


> Then... there is no price increase for the juste un clou bracelets with diamond?


I was told by my SA but never know what they decide to do ..


----------



## munkeebag81

According to my SA, she said there won’t be an increase for the Love or JUC.   

It doesn’t make sense for them to take pre orders on the Thin Juc with diamonds if there is going to be an increase.   The release is scheduled for Sept and that’s when the rumored price increase is to take place.  

Unless the increase was already factored into their price.  






louboutincherie said:


> Then... there is no price increase for the juste un clou bracelets with diamond?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

CrazyCool01 said:


> My SA told me price increase is for Diamond and high end jewellery. Cartier's price is already marked high any way ..


That's so good to hear!  I'm going to grab it in advance just in case but at least this way I can buy one now and one later.


----------



## vanchic17

Kayceedee88 said:


> Do you know the price for this small JUC with diamonds in Canada?


I was told it was approx $5700 cad.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just confirmed there will be price increase on 1 Sep in Hong Kong. From 3 to 5% and seems the love collection is also included.


----------



## m45ha

Cartier Forever said:


> Just confirmed there will be price increase on 1 Sep in Hong Kong. From 3 to 5% and seems the love collection is also included.


Is it always around 3-5%? What was the one last year?


----------



## Cartier Forever

m45ha said:


> Is it always around 3-5%? What was the one last year?


I remember more or less the same range.


----------



## chichedonist

confirmed with my SA in UK, there will be a 3%-5% increase on Sept 1st. It includes love collection


----------



## ChanelCartier

Cartier Forever said:


> Just confirmed there will be price increase on 1 Sep in Hong Kong. From 3 to 5% and seems the love collection is also included.


They  said it was on the higher end jewelry now it's on the Love collection too?


----------



## Kayceedee88

Cartier Forever said:


> Just confirmed there will be price increase on 1 Sep in Hong Kong. From 3 to 5% and seems the love collection is also included.


Thanks for confirming. Will pull the trigger this weekend on my first love bracelet before the increase.


----------



## louise_elouise

I was told a 4-10% increase in the UK, given the weak £.  I was looking at the love line and she suggested it would be included


----------



## lilpikachu

Does anyone know if the JUC collection will also be included in the price increase?

Thinking of finally pulling the trigger on the YG JUC ring (regular size)


----------



## munkeebag81

I was told no.



lilpikachu said:


> Does anyone know if the JUC collection will also be included in the price increase?
> 
> Thinking of finally pulling the trigger on the YG JUC ring (regular size)


----------



## south-of-france

Wg rainbow loves are partly out of stock... are they pulling an LV?


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Wg rainbow loves are partly out of stock... are they pulling an LV?



Wow. So glad I got mine just a few weeks back. How can you live without???


----------



## south-of-france

Hi scheurin, nice try  I do have the pg rainbow love (and a wg 4 diamonds). Still debating what to get for the third - Clash,wg rainbow or small diamond Juc


----------



## Lover Girl

Does anyone know if prices of Love bracelet are basically the same in California as the UK? I'm planning to get one for Christmas and was thinking it may be cheaper at Heathrow?
The online UK prices are more $$ than the website here, but wondering about VAT.


----------



## umamanikam

Lover Girl said:


> Does anyone know if prices of Love bracelet are basically the same in California as the UK? I'm planning to get one for Christmas and was thinking it may be cheaper at Heathrow?
> The online UK prices are more $$ than the website here, but wondering about VAT.


It’s cheaper to get in Heathrow .Divide the price by 1.2 and you get the price .


----------



## lilpikachu

Thanks hun!

The last time I was in the boutique, I tried on the 56 (too big) and the 54 (too small) so I am assuming I am a 55 but would prefer to try it on before buying it (they didn’t have any stock unfortunately).

Where I live, we are on Stage 4 restrictions so all our Cartier boutiques are closed for the time being.



munkeebag81 said:


> I was told no.


----------



## m45ha

lilpikachu said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> The last time I was in the boutique, I tried on the 56 (too big) and the 54 (too small) so I am assuming I am a 55 but would prefer to try it on before buying it (they didn’t have any stock unfortunately).
> 
> Where I live, we are on Stage 4 restrictions so all our Cartier boutiques are closed for the time being.


poor being...
Are you also from Melbourne?


----------



## lilpikachu

Yes I am 

Lucky us being in lockdown.. hopefully not for too much longer!

What would you do? Would you take a chance and buy it online? I just really hate the hassle of returning things when they don’t fit.  If I return it to the store in person, I’d end up with store credit otherwise I have to organise for FedEx to collect it in person from my house on a scheduled day to get a refund.



m45ha said:


> Are you also from Melbourne?


----------



## purseinsanity

I was told price increase Sept 1 by 4% in the EU.


----------



## purseinsanity

Blingthang said:


> Does prepaying lock in the pre-increase price?


Yes, or even putting down a deposit!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

I'm not sure if I can put down a deposit for a thin Juc with diamonds in NY. I'll go in stores and ask since I have to purchase a piece for my SO (Juc ring). So I'm wondering, do you guys think it's better for me to put down deposit at NY store (if they allow) or wait to get it overseas in Europe or HK? (would save on tax but probably after price increase since it's impossible to travel right now). Which would be a better choice? Hmm...


----------



## JOJA

Doe anyone know if there will be a price increase in US?


----------



## Cartier Forever

JOJA said:


> Doe anyone know if there will be a price increase in US?


Seems it's worldwide this time.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

twinzluvagrl said:


> I'm not sure if I can put down a deposit for a thin Juc with diamonds in NY. I'll go in stores and ask since I have to purchase a piece for my SO (Juc ring). So I'm wondering, do you guys think it's better for me to put down deposit at NY store (if they allow) or wait to get it overseas in Europe or HK? (would save on tax but probably after price increase since it's impossible to travel right now). Which would be a better choice? Hmm...


Hi! I had the same train of thought but its not that much cheaper internationally as Cartier sets their prices to be generally even (excusing the VAT of course).  Idk if travel to certain places will open up soon but I would get it now since its being released in just 2 weeks.  I booked my appointment for the end of the month to make sure I grab a love and was planning on asking about the deposit...pls lmk if you end up being able to put down a deposit for the thin JUC w diamonds in the meantime!

Edit: to clarify, pls lmk if you are able to put a deposit down at the 5th ave mansion as that is where my SA is (:


----------



## munkeebag81

I do have an SA from the 5th Ave that is taking deposits for the thin JUS thin.  




GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi! I had the same train of thought but its not that much cheaper internationally as Cartier sets their prices to be generally even (excusing the VAT of course).  Idk if travel to certain places will open up soon but I would get it now since its being released in just 2 weeks.  I booked my appointment for the end of the month to make sure I grab a love and was planning on asking about the deposit...pls lmk if you end up being able to put down a deposit for the thin JUC w diamonds in the meantime!
> 
> Edit: to clarify, pls lmk if you are able to put a deposit down at the 5th ave mansion as that is where my SA is (:


Honestly speaking I don’t think the price increase would be on the new thin JUC.   It just doesn’t make sense for them to take a deposit weeks before the release date and rumored price increase.  It just doesn’t make any sense to me.


How much would you be saving if you bought the bracelet overseas?  And when would you be traveling?

Personally I wouldn’t be able to wait.  I’ve been waiting for this bracelet to come to the US since I saw someone posting a pic from the HK webs it’s. 






twinzluvagrl said:


> I'm not sure if I can put down a deposit for a thin Juc with diamonds in NY. I'll go in stores and ask since I have to purchase a piece for my SO (Juc ring). So I'm wondering, do you guys think it's better for me to put down deposit at NY store (if they allow) or wait to get it overseas in Europe or HK? (would save on tax but probably after price increase since it's impossible to travel right now). Which would be a better choice? Hmm...


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

I just called the boutique at the Americana on Long Island, NY and the SA told me she did not know of any price increase happening in the US. I wonder if this is info they do not disclose over the phone but she did seem sincere. Also, you must make a 30 min appointment in advance... no more in store browsing (for now due to Covid).


----------



## ChanelCartier

Nic_Bryanna said:


> I just called the boutique at the Americana on Long Island, NY and the SA told me she did not know of any price increase happening in the US. I wonder if this is info they do not disclose over the phone but she did seem sincere. Also, you must make a 30 min appointment in advance... no more in store browsing (for now due to Covid).


They only make 30 minute appointments? What if you need more time?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Nic_Bryanna said:


> I just called the boutique at the Americana on Long Island, NY and the SA told me she did not know of any price increase happening in the US. I wonder if this is info they do not disclose over the phone but she did seem sincere. Also, you must make a 30 min appointment in advance... no more in store browsing (for now due to Covid).


Yep, I've been to both Americana and Cartier Mansion 5th ave and both needs appointments and I did so for both stores. They simply do not take walk-ins. I've seen many people turned away


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> They only make 30 minute appointments? What if you need more time?


They will extend for you so you need not worry, but the appointment times are in 30 min increments.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

munkeebag81 said:


> I do have an SA from the 5th Ave that is taking deposits for the thin JUS thin.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly speaking I don’t think the price increase would be on the new thin JUC.   It just doesn’t make sense for them to take a deposit weeks before the release date and rumored price increase.  It just doesn’t make any sense to me.
> 
> 
> How much would you be saving if you bought the bracelet overseas?  And when would you be traveling?
> 
> Personally I wouldn’t be able to wait.  I’ve been waiting for this bracelet to come to the US since I saw someone posting a pic from the HK webs it’s.



Yeah, I think it would be weird to do a price increase on a new launched item as well. For overseas I think save atleast $300-400 after tax and everything I believe (not quite sure since Paris prices aren't posted yet). And with COVID not sure when I'll be traveling. But I did just purchase a thin love and also buying a thin JUC ring for my SO this weekend. I've actually seen it in person already overseas but didn't purchase at the time. I'm okay with waiting personally as I've just gotten a piece for Cartier and one from VCA and a bag + Hermes for my bday last month already. LOL >.< (July) Birthday impulses are hard to control... but I still feel I went a bit overboard. (Mind was not on body after not shopping for months with COVID lock down LOL) I'm down to purchase it still... but it's just I am thinking more of it's more special if I space out my purchases and to get it overseas. I tend to get a new piece of jewelry to mark each special moment (ex: VCA was for bday, the Cartier was for me and my SO anniversary) so debating if I should wait for the next big event, that's all. But with COVID traveling, it's super hard to say... that's what's making it more difficult to decide.


----------



## CocoHunny

Too much worry. The main concern is do I want the thin JUC bracelet or earrings  ?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ChanelCartier said:


> They only make 30 minute appointments? What if you need more time?


I went to 5th ave and was there for maybe 45 minutes so i think it just depends on your needs.  My appt started late so maybe they were more flexible w me?


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> They will extend for you so you need not worry, but the appointment times are in 30 min increments.


Wow okay.


----------



## ChanelCartier

GucciGoneWild said:


> I went to 5th ave and was there for maybe 45 minutes so i think it just depends on your needs.  My appt started late so maybe they were more flexible w me?


Can you ask to see whatever you want or do you have to request it when you make your appointment and cannot make any requests once inside?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ChanelCartier said:


> Can you ask to see whatever you want or do you have to request it when you make your appointment and cannot make any requests once inside?


When you make the appointment you describe what you're going in for but during my appointment I asked to see additional items and  it was fine.  I didn't feel rushed per se, but I was also conscious of not running into someone else's appointment so i just took pictures.  i hope this helps!


----------



## ChanelCartier

GucciGoneWild said:


> When you make the appointment you describe what you're going in for but during my appointment I asked to see additional items and  it was fine.  I didn't feel rushed per se, but I was also conscious of not running into someone else's appointment so i just took pictures.  i hope this helps!


Thanks for the info! I would go to the 5th Avenue store.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ChanelCartier said:


> Thanks for the info! I would go to the 5th Avenue store.


I think the Hudson yards location isn't taking appointments as well but am not sure.  MY friend went and they had to sneak her in lol. 5th ave is much easier.


----------



## ChanelCartier

GucciGoneWild said:


> I think the Hudson yards location isn't taking appointments as well but am not sure.  MY friend went and they had to sneak her in lol. 5th ave is much easier.


Yeah that's where I would go, the Mansion on 5th.


----------



## Annalee1380

Hi! Will the price increase include watches?


----------



## munkeebag81

Oh if you can wait and save a little then I don’t see why not.  

I agree with you.  I like my jewelry pieces to represent a milestone or special occasion.  Bags in the other hand is a different story lol.  




twinzluvagrl said:


> Yeah, I think it would be weird to do a price increase on a new launched item as well. For overseas I think save atleast $300-400 after tax and everything I believe (not quite sure since Paris prices aren't posted yet). And with COVID not sure when I'll be traveling. But I did just purchase a thin love and also buying a thin JUC ring for my SO this weekend. I've actually seen it in person already overseas but didn't purchase at the time. I'm okay with waiting personally as I've just gotten a piece for Cartier and one from VCA and a bag + Hermes for my bday last month already. LOL >.< (July) Birthday impulses are hard to control... but I still feel I went a bit overboard. (Mind was not on body after not shopping for months with COVID lock down LOL) I'm down to purchase it still... but it's just I am thinking more of it's more special if I space out my purchases and to get it overseas. I tend to get a new piece of jewelry to mark each special moment (ex: VCA was for bday, the Cartier was for me and my SO anniversary) so debating if I should wait for the next big event, that's all. But with COVID traveling, it's super hard to say... that's what's making it more difficult to decide.


----------



## Lawny

Just got off the phone with my SA who is also an assistant manager at her location to place an order for my first Love bracelet, I’m so excited! She said the price increase is expected September but they haven’t even told her what it will include. It was nice to hear confirmation from someone directly from the store.


----------



## iamraccoon

Just random info: my SA called me and told me that Cartier pricing will increase around 10-12% starting Sep 1st. This is the Iconsiam Bangkok location. Im assuming the price increase will be everywhere? not sure. Anywhoo... this might make it worth it to take the plunge and get the piece(s) I've been eyeing. Also, if you are a foreigner like me, you can get 6.5% VAT within 60 days of flying...but not sure how that is gonna pan out considering there are no international flights.


----------



## Summerof89

there is a est. 5% increase in australia too


----------



## umamanikam

Here in UK I heard it's 4% on all except high end and trinity .


----------



## 7777777

Any update if there will be increase in USA?


----------



## kelzdez

Went today to get some goodies and SA confirmed increase on 1st Sep, 4-5% for Australia


----------



## scheurin

Being confused why this is still discussed. I told you a few weeks back so we had our chance to lock in.


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> Being confused why this is still discussed. I told you a few weeks back so we had our chance to lock in.


I think the way this thread moves people miss what others have said.  Also, there has been some conflicting information regarding increase (what countries, what pieces, etc).  I guess we will all find out soon enough as September is right around the corner!


----------



## ChanelCartier

JOJA said:


> I think the way this thread moves people miss what others have said.  Also, there has been some conflicting information regarding increase (what countries, what pieces, etc).  I guess we will all find out soon enough as September is right around the corner!


Exactly. This is all hearsay until Sept. 1st. We haven't gotten a definitive answer from the States. Some are saying they haven't heard some are saying yes. IDK.


----------



## scheurin

So then thanks to all of you who are waiting for the higher prices as my Richemont stock needs a push anyway


----------



## nicole0612

Do any of you shop at King of Prussia? My previous SA left, but I’d be interested to stay with this boutique since I can go in person once a year when we visit relatives. Otherwise I do virtual orders, which is less fun for my personal taste. I worked with someone last time but I can’t find her phone number, I think her name was Susan? I’d like to place another order this week before the price increase


----------



## JOJA

nicole0612 said:


> Do any of you shop at King of Prussia? My previous SA left, but I’d be interested to stay with this boutique since I can go in person once a year when we visit relatives. Otherwise I do virtual orders, which is less fun for my personal taste. I worked with someone last time but I can’t find her phone number, I think her name was Susan? I’d like to place another order this week before the price increase


I do!  Meg Clemmer ~ she is awesome!


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> So then thanks to all of you who are waiting for the higher prices as my Richemont stock needs a push anyway


Or...everyone rushes to buy now only to find out the increase didn't affect the item they purchased 
There have been rumblings of price increases every single year ~ a few years ago there was a price decrease  
My love has only gone up $500 in 7 years!  I've been told by my SA they don't know of any increases until 2 weeks out ~ others have been told differently... so many conflicting "reports" it's tough to know when to jump or when to wait it out.  
JMO of course!


----------



## Louboutin329

nicole0612 said:


> Do any of you shop at King of Prussia? My previous SA left, but I’d be interested to stay with this boutique since I can go in person once a year when we visit relatives. Otherwise I do virtual orders, which is less fun for my personal taste. I worked with someone last time but I can’t find her phone number, I think her name was Susan? I’d like to place another order this week before the price increase



I do! Been working with Mandy at KOP for years. HIGHLY recommend her


----------



## ChanelCartier

JOJA said:


> Or...everyone rushes to buy now only to find out the increase didn't affect the item they purchased
> There have been rumblings of price increases every single year ~ a few years ago there was a price decrease
> My love has only gone up $500 in 7 years!  I've been told by my SA they don't know of any increases until 2 weeks out ~ others have been told differently... so many conflicting "reports" it's tough to know when to jump or when to wait it out.
> JMO of course!


Exactly. Some are saying no increase on the LOVE and JUC only the high end items. Who knows what to believe at this point.


----------



## nicole0612

JOJA said:


> I do!  Meg Clemmer ~ she is awesome!





Louboutin329 said:


> I do! Been working with Mandy at KOP for years. HIGHLY recommend her


Thank you both!


----------



## scheurin

JOJA said:


> Or...everyone rushes to buy now only to find out the increase didn't affect the item they purchased
> There have been rumblings of price increases every single year ~ a few years ago there was a price decrease
> My love has only gone up $500 in 7 years!  I've been told by my SA they don't know of any increases until 2 weeks out ~ others have been told differently... so many conflicting "reports" it's tough to know when to jump or when to wait it out.
> JMO of course!



You may still continue to hope. Totally fine. However I already know a few new prices.


----------



## petitelapine

Cartier SA in Singapore confirmed with me yesterday that there would be a price increase in Singapore. The Love and Just un clou collection for sure. The Love classic yellow gold is currently 8650Sgd and would be 9250 ( or 9350 I can’t recall) with effect from 1st Sept!


----------



## south-of-france

Wow, your price increase even to 9350 sgd  is our price right now in Swiss francs. Makes me think we may not get one?


----------



## Louboutin329

scheurin said:


> Being confused why this is still discussed. I told you a few weeks back so we had our chance to lock in.



We’re talking about it because this is a forum and what people do.


----------



## Louboutin329

scheurin said:


> You may still continue to hope. Totally fine. However I already know a few new prices.



Can you please please give us some hints! Pleaseeee


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> You may still continue to hope. Totally fine. However I already know a few new prices.


Can you elaborate? You know prices but aren’t telling us?  I’m sorry I’m not following.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## nicole0612

JOJA said:


> Can you elaborate? You know prices but aren’t telling us?  I’m sorry I’m not following.  Thanks for any info!


My interpretation (forgive me if I am mistaken), is that if details such as specific new prices are known, that makes the word of the price increase quite credible versus a vague rumor. I assume that if information cannot be shared, it is because it was told in confidence, and if those details get out before the release date it could harm the relationship with the SA and limit future confidential communication to the client.


----------



## south-of-france

What happens when you prepay to lock in the price, and then you don’t like the item? Do they refund you?


----------



## lilpikachu

kelzdez said:


> Went today to get some goodies and SA confirmed increase on 1st Sep, 4-5% for Australia



Thanks for confirming!

Guess I’ll be pulling the trigger on my JUC ring (fingers crossed it’s the perfect fit!) 

What did you get?


----------



## JOJA

nicole0612 said:


> My interpretation (forgive me if I am mistaken), is that if details such as specific new prices are known, that makes the word of the price increase quite credible versus a vague rumor. I assume that if information cannot be shared, it is because it was told in confidence, and if those details get out before the release date it could harm the relationship with the SA and limit future confidential communication to the client.


This makes sense ~  Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

south-of-france said:


> Yes, I prepaid the new sm Juc with diamonds


Do you have a picture? I haven't seen it yet...


----------



## Alena21

ChanelCartier said:


> They  said it was on the higher end jewelry now it's on the Love collection too?


My SA told me 5%-15% increase on everything  from 1st Sept.


----------



## JOJA

Alena21 said:


> My SA told me 5%-15% increase on everything  from 1st Sept.


Is this for the US?


----------



## Alena21

JOJA said:


> Is this for the US?


I was told worldwide...


----------



## JOJA

Alena21 said:


> I was told worldwide...


Thank you for this info!  Hoping it's closer to 5% and not 15!!


----------



## Alena21

JOJA said:


> Thank you for this info!  Hoping it's closer to 5% and not 15!!


Different collections will go up by Different percentage.


----------



## JOJA

Alena21 said:


> Different collections will go up by Different percentage.


Do you have any idea what percentage the love collection will increase?


----------



## Alena21

JOJA said:


> Do you have any idea what percentage the love collection will increase?


The SA said she can't specify.She said everything is going up.


----------



## JOJA

Alena21 said:


> The SA said she can't specify.She said everything is going up.


Thank you!  Ugh, my husband says we aren't jumping at 5%.....maybe I tell him it's 15%


----------



## munkeebag81

Curious to see if this is true for the US.  My SA said LoVe and JUC will not be impacted but the price increase.




Alena21 said:


> The SA said she can't specify.She said everything is going up.


----------



## munkeebag81

I did a deposit for the Thin JUC dia  and my SA said the deposit will ensure I get the bracelet when it comes out.  If I do not like it I can still exchange it. 

*i would like to just add that my SA and I have a great relationship and she always goes above and beyond for me so I personally know my boutique would never give me a hard time if I need to return or exchange.




south-of-france said:


> What happens when you prepay to lock in the price, and then you don’t like the item? Do they refund you?


----------



## midniteluna

My SA told me of the price increase too! I asked about the JUC series and a 5% increase. In Malaysia.


----------



## kelzdez

lilpikachu said:


> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> Guess I’ll be pulling the trigger on my JUC ring (fingers crossed it’s the perfect fit!)
> 
> What did you get?


No worries! She said it’s varying for each collection but confirmed it’ll be going up for everything . I didn’t even ask about the increase but she took initiative to tell me to buy everything before the 30th so I’m sure info is accurate.

I found that my JUC ring fits perfect 2 sizes down from the love if that helps!

I got the love wedding band and the diamants legers XS necklace


----------



## lilpikachu

kelzdez said:


> No worries! She said it’s varying for each collection but confirmed it’ll be going up for everything . I didn’t even ask about the increase but she took initiative to tell me to buy everything before the 30th so I’m sure info is accurate.
> 
> I found that my JUC ring fits perfect 2 sizes down from the love if that helps!
> 
> I got the love wedding band and the diamants legers XS necklace


You picked up some nice pieces! Thanks for the sizing info 

Is it too much to have two Love rings? One in the regular model AND the wedding band version?


----------



## Montaigne

Ok I bought these before the price increase. Thin Love with diamonds, thin JUC ring and an unexpected find the hand of fatima necklace that can be worn with the diamond side or just plain gold side. 
was told 9% increase across the board. In Malaysia as well. So many ppl were at the store today and seems the bracelets were flying off the shelves. World wide stocks are low due to lockdown. But will be getting stock soon I was told.


----------



## midniteluna

Montaigne said:


> Ok I bought these before the price increase. Thin Love with diamonds, thin JUC ring and an unexpected find the hand of fatima necklace that can be worn with the diamond side or just plain gold side.
> was told 9% increase across the board. In Malaysia as well. So many ppl were at the store today and seems the bracelets were flying off the shelves. World wide stocks are low due to lockdown. But will be getting stock soon I was told.
> 
> View attachment 4826350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826351



The necklace is from Cartier? It's really nice and dainty! I'm tossing between a plain thin JUC and regular JUC with diamonds. But I just found out there's a paved diamond version for thin JUC. Will have to see it in person and try it out.


----------



## Montaigne

midniteluna said:


> The necklace is from Cartier? It's really nice and dainty! I'm tossing between a plain thin JUC and regular JUC with diamonds. But I just found out there's a paved diamond version for thin JUC. Will have to see it in person and try it out.


Yes the hamsa necklace is from Cartier ( a real under the radar piece) and it can be worn revere with just plain RG. They have it in the star of David and a cross as well. I haven't seen the paved diamond thin JUC but I am certain it is gorgeous


----------



## midniteluna

Montaigne said:


> Yes the hamsa necklace is from Cartier ( a real under the radar piece) and it can be worn revere with just plain RG. They have it in the star of David and a cross as well. I haven't seen the paved diamond thin JUC but I am certain it is gorgeous



It really is an under the radar piece! If you don't mind me asking how much is it?


----------



## Montaigne

I am
In malaysia and it cost me RM11k ( usd2650) I have posted both sides of the hamsa.


----------



## midniteluna

Montaigne said:


> I am
> In malaysia and it cost me RM11k ( usd2650) I have posted both sides of the hamsa.
> 
> View attachment 4827292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827293



Gorgeous!! Your JUC ring is gold? I'm tossing between gold and pink gold.


----------



## Montaigne

midniteluna said:


> Gorgeous!! Your JUC ring is gold? I'm tossing between gold and pink gold.


Yes gold. ATM I m all about gold.


----------



## Valz

munkeebag81 said:


> I did a deposit for the Thin JUC dia  and my SA said the deposit will ensure I get the bracelet when it comes out.  If I do not like it I can still exchange it.
> 
> *i would like to just add that my SA and I have a great relationship and she always goes above and beyond for me so I personally know my boutique would never give me a hard time if I need to return or exchange.


I also placed a deposit for the thin JUC diamond which will be coming in Sept 2nd per my SA! May I ask what price you’re  quoted at?

thanks!


----------



## cuselover

Valz said:


> I also placed a deposit for the thin JUC diamond which will be coming in Sept 2nd per my SA! May I ask what price you’re  quoted at?
> 
> thanks!


are you in US?


----------



## munkeebag81

$4300usd




Valz said:


> I also placed a deposit for the thin JUC diamond which will be coming in Sept 2nd per my SA! May I ask what price you’re  quoted at?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Can I pm any of you ladies for your Cartier SA contact to order some piece? I don’t have Cartier store where I live and hesitant to order online without consulting  Anybody want to help? Thank you in advance~


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Montaigne said:


> Ok I bought these before the price increase. Thin Love with diamonds, thin JUC ring and an unexpected find the hand of fatima necklace that can be worn with the diamond side or just plain gold side.
> was told 9% increase across the board. In Malaysia as well. So many ppl were at the store today and seems the bracelets were flying off the shelves. World wide stocks are low due to lockdown. But will be getting stock soon I was told.
> 
> View attachment 4826350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826351


May I ask what size did you buy for your love bracelet and what’s your wrist size for reference?


----------



## serene

heathrow staff said the price increase will happen within few days and it will be 4%!


----------



## Kayceedee88

Does anybody know if the price will increase in Hong Kong as well on September 1st? I’m waiting for a small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to come in but the SA doesn’t know when it will be available... does Cartier usually allow clients to pre-pay for items to lock in the pre-increase price?


----------



## Kayceedee88

twinzluvagrl said:


> I'm not sure if I can put down a deposit for a thin Juc with diamonds in NY. I'll go in stores and ask since I have to purchase a piece for my SO (Juc ring). So I'm wondering, do you guys think it's better for me to put down deposit at NY store (if they allow) or wait to get it overseas in Europe or HK? (would save on tax but probably after price increase since it's impossible to travel right now). Which would be a better choice? Hmm...


The price difference for buying Cartier in HK is around 15% less than buying it in North America (at least for Canada). You’ll be still better off buying it in HK, even after the price increase.


----------



## accebercouture

I was told by cartier heathrow the price increase will be 5% for the UK - was allowed to pay in advance to reserve an item at the current price, very excited for my holiday to pick up my new bracelet!


----------



## umamanikam

accebercouture said:


> I was told by cartier heathrow the price increase will be 5% for the UK - was allowed to pay in advance to reserve an item at the current price, very excited for my holiday to pick up my new bracelet!


Are you flying from T5 .I was supposed to go to Canada in two weeks but their stupid border is not open yet. So managed to get my stuff online even though I lost out on tax free but saved the increase .


----------



## accebercouture

Yes flying T5, hoping Greece isn't taken off the no quarantine list any time soon.


----------



## Yodabest

Kayceedee88 said:


> Does anybody know if the price will increase in Hong Kong as well on September 1st? I’m waiting for a small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to come in but the SA doesn’t know when it will be available... does Cartier usually allow clients to pre-pay for items to lock in the pre-increase price?



When I bought my clash which was not in stock, I paid for it that day and they ordered it. If you are confident this is a piece you will want, I’d just ask if you could place an order.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Kayceedee88 said:


> Does anybody know if the price will increase in Hong Kong as well on September 1st? I’m waiting for a small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to come in but the SA doesn’t know when it will be available... does Cartier usually allow clients to pre-pay for items to lock in the pre-increase price?



I have the exact same one~ It's gorgeous! Hope you can get your hands on it soon!



Kayceedee88 said:


> The price difference for buying Cartier in HK is around 15% less than buying it in North America (at least for Canada). You’ll be still better off buying it in HK, even after the price increase.



Yeah! That's what I was thinking too... Either way, even after price increase, should still be cheaper when I go to Paris or HK...  So I guess I won't rush it.


----------



## Montaigne

Yes in Malaysia u need to put in 40% deposit to lock in the old price


Kayceedee88 said:


> Does anybody know if the price will increase in Hong Kong as well on September 1st? I’m waiting for a small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to come in but the SA doesn’t know when it will be available... does Cartier usually allow clients to pre-pay for items to lock in the pre-increase price?


----------



## Montaigne

echt_lg said:


> May I ask what size did you buy for your love bracelet and what’s your wrist size for reference?


I got size 17 because my regular love bracelet is 17 that way it would stack nicely. I can fit into 16 nicely too. wrist size is 16cm /6" using a measuring tape
Hope that helps


----------



## Lumpylynn

Any idea if the price increase will affect watches? I'm thinking of adding the ballon bleu but looks like i might have to get it soon if the price is affected. TIA!


----------



## Montaigne

Lumpylynn said:


> Any idea if the price increase will affect watches? I'm thinking of adding the ballon bleu but looks like i might have to get it soon if the price is affected. TIA!


My SA told me 9% across the board In Malaysia


----------



## scheurin

I can imagine they also want to correct currency fluctuations which ocurred sine their last increase. This, however, is just my thinking rather than informaton from Cartier. From what I see the Malaysian Ringitt lost *a lot* of value so it makes sense.

Still these increases (afaik) are extremely low compared to the recent gold-price-rush or what others are doing. Just think gold. Up by 50 % recently. As its value is rougly 1/4 on the price of Cartier jewelry the gold price rise accounts for more than + 10 % alone. They could have gone mich higher. Or even should?


----------



## Montaigne

scheurin said:


> I can imagine they also want to correct currency fluctuations which ocurred sine their last increase. This, however, is just my thinking rather than informaton from Cartier. From what I see the Malaysian Ringitt lost *a lot* of value so it makes sense.
> 
> Still these increases (afaik) are extremely low compared to the recent gold-price-rush or what others are doing. Just think gold. Up by 50 % recently. As its value is rougly 1/4 on the price of Cartier jewelry the gold price rise accounts for more than + 10 % alone. They could have gone mich higher. Or even should?


Partly also because when the service tax was abolished In 2018 , the prices came down. I appreciate that Cartier hasn’t been increasing a few times a year like other


----------



## Montaigne

Partly it is also due to the service tax being abolished in 2018 and the prices were revised down (eg the love bracelet ). I do appreciate that Cartier hadn’t been increasing a few times a year like some luxury house.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kayceedee88 said:


> Does anybody know if the price will increase in Hong Kong as well on September 1st? I’m waiting for a small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to come in but the SA doesn’t know when it will be available... does Cartier usually allow clients to pre-pay for items to lock in the pre-increase price?



There will be price increase on 1st Sept according to my SA. Which boutique did you visit? I can ask my SA in central to help to check the item you want.


----------



## lv in yyc

Looks like the increase % is region dependent, any news on Canadian increase?


----------



## elle_ecole

Price increase for Love rings in Singapore is around 10%


----------



## Panda415

Does anyone know if the Love bracelet will be included in the increase in San Francisco?


----------



## princessna

Juste Un Clou Small Bracelet (Yellow Gold) price increase in SG + sgd300 = sgd4550 
Juste Un Clou Small Ring (Yellow Gold) + sgd120 = sgd1670

Effective 01 Sep


----------



## south-of-france

Price increase confirmed to me in Switzerland across the board 2% on average on Sept. 1.


----------



## Vvicky

As well confirmed in Australia as of 01/09


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Vvicky said:


> As well confirmed in Australia as of 01/09


do you know the percentage of the increase?


----------



## Vvicky

Mjxxsyd said:


> do you know the percentage of the increase?


Sorry, I don’t know the details.


----------



## lumkeikei

Kayceedee88 said:


> The price difference for buying Cartier in HK is around 15% less than buying it in North America (at least for Canada). You’ll be still better off buying it in HK, even after the price increase.


The increase in regular rOse and white gold JUC Is $1500hkd


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I can confirm that the prices are going up by about 5% next Tuesday in Germany. (Bought the thin Clou and it’s going up from 2960 to 3100).


----------



## babypanda

Anyone has info about the US prices?


----------



## XCCX

4%-8% in Dubai effective September 1


----------



## GucciGoneWild

babypanda said:


> Anyone has info about the US prices?


okaaaay so - I went into Cartier 5th Ave today planning on getting the SM love ahead of the increase.  Turns out they didn’t have the size/color combo I wanted in the store but they ordered it for me. I told them I could pay today as I heard it was part of the increase but the associate promised me it wasn’t and I should wait until it arrives in case I feel differently!  So he said it should get to the store by Tuesday so we shall see


----------



## GucciGoneWild

GucciGoneWild said:


> okaaaay so - I went into Cartier 5th Ave today planning on getting the SM love ahead of the increase.  Turns out they didn’t have the size/color combo I wanted in the store but they ordered it for me. I told them I could pay today as I heard it was part of the increase but the associate promised me it wasn’t and I should wait until it arrives in case I feel differently!  So he said it should get to the store by Tuesday so we shall see


 Sorry, I say all this to say, now I’m not sure that the Love collection will be part of the price increase


----------



## scheurin

Have a strange feeling of panic but I have all I want (okaaaaay, most of it   ) and it's just a few %. So why my panic?


----------



## lilpikachu

I feel like if you have the money and you really want something, just buy it.

The price may not go up for the item you bought on Sept 1, but it will eventually.


----------



## lilpikachu

Vvicky said:


> As well confirmed in Australia as of 01/09


Thank you


----------



## babypanda

GucciGoneWild said:


> Sorry, I say all this to say, now I’m not sure that the Love collection will be part of the price increase


Wishful thinking: maybe there is no price increase in the US!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

babypanda said:


> Wishful thinking: maybe there is no price increase in the US!


Oh no, he said there is an increase, but the small love isn’t included *allegedly*


----------



## Panda415

GucciGoneWild said:


> Oh no, he said there is an increase, but the small love isn’t included *allegedly*


Do you know if the regular YG love bracelet is included?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Panda415 said:


> Do you know if the regular YG love bracelet is included?


I’m not sure unfortunately, i just know they said the small won’t be


----------



## sleepyD

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’m not sure unfortunately, i just know they said the small won’t be


Hope you get your small love soon!
I got mine earlier this month, as I heard rumors of a price increase. After I got it I wish I gotten it sooner (don’t know why I waited so long!!! ) so regardless of price increase or not, if you love it, get it !!


----------



## XCCX

sleepyD said:


> Hope you get your small love soon!
> I got mine earlier this month, as I heard rumors of a price increase. After I got it I wish I gotten it sooner (don’t know why I waited so long!!! ) so regardless of price increase or not, if you love it, get it !!






lilpikachu said:


> I feel like if you have the money and you really want something, just buy it.
> 
> The price may not go up for the item you bought on Sept 1, but it will eventually.



I agree with you. I’ve been wanting the yellow gold love with 4 diamonds but was always distracted. My SA confirmed the increase (no details yet) and she has my size available so I’ll pick it up today!


----------



## Yodabest

XCCX said:


> I agree with you. I’ve been wanting the yellow gold love with 4 diamonds but was always distracted. My SA confirmed the increase (no details yet) and she has my size available so I’ll pick it up today!



Are you in the US? I feel like there’s only been vague details so far for the US. Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

PC1984 said:


> Are you in the US? I feel like there’s only been vague details so far for the US. Thanks!



I’m in Dubai


----------



## Yodabest

XCCX said:


> I’m in Dubai



Thanks!! Ahhh the suspense continues! :-P


----------



## XCCX

PC1984 said:


> Thanks!! Ahhh the suspense continues! :-P



Tomorrow is the day! So hang in there! Lol
Do you have anything in your list that you contemplate getting?


----------



## Yodabest

XCCX said:


> Tomorrow is the day! So hang in there! Lol
> Do you have anything in your list that you contemplate getting?



I have a classic yg and small rg love that I wear 24/7, usually stack with a clash during the day. I’d love to check out either the rainbow love or 4 diamond rg love but I won’t get to the boutique before the increase.


----------



## XCCX

PC1984 said:


> I have a classic yg and small rg love that I wear 24/7, usually stack with a clash during the day. I’d love to check out either the rainbow love or 4 diamond rg love but I won’t get to the boutique before the increase.



I hope it’s not a big percentage 

I have the classic YG plain love and the classic YG plain JUC. I want to get the YG 4 diamonds to stack/mix and match and plan to give the plain YG to my daughter one day


----------



## GucciGoneWild

sleepyD said:


> Hope you get your small love soon!
> I got mine earlier this month, as I heard rumors of a price increase. After I got it I wish I gotten it sooner (don’t know why I waited so long!!! ) so regardless of price increase or not, if you love it, get it !!


Thank you!! I feel the same! Whether there’s an increase or not it just made me want it that much more


----------



## gagabag

I’ve been meaning to get a Cartier watch for the past 5 years - always get distracted by other things. Finally bit the bullet and ordered Le bis Santos Dumont watch. Hope the fit is great!


----------



## ThisVNchick

gagabag said:


> I’ve been meaning to get a Cartier watch for the past 5 years - always get distracted by other things. Finally bit the bullet and ordered Le bis Santos Dumont watch. Hope the fit is great!



Congrats! I've been dying to add a rainbow love and tried to get an appointment at my local boutique and was told no availabilities for the next two weeks! SO CRAZYYYY, would have fooled me that we're in a pandemic and people are financially struggling! 

I debated all weekend and DH got tired of me yapping so he ordered it himself LOL. Here's hoping it lives up to my expectations


----------



## scheurin

The clock's ticking  and still not decided on the JUC

However, got some unexpected news on pricing. We'll see if this turns out to be true.


----------



## missarewa

I kinda want a small JUC...hopefully the increase won't be significant


----------



## lilpikachu

Prices definitely went up in Australia.

For some collections, it wasn’t that much but it also depends on the item (ring vs bracelet).

Glad I ended up getting my JUC ring - I “saved” $200! (just hope it fits!)


----------



## GucciGoneWild

GucciGoneWild said:


> Thank you!! I feel the same! Whether there’s an increase or not it just made me want it that much more


WELL - I got confirmation that the thin love wont be included!  I'm still picking it up this week but for anyone else who was eyeing a thin love in the US, you have breathing room lol


----------



## Blingthang

scheurin said:


> The clock's ticking  and still not decided on the JUC
> 
> However, got some unexpected news on pricing. We'll see if this turns out to be true.


What's the news if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## XCCX

Just wanted to share what I got and comment on something..
This thread started in 2007.. we’ve been suffering from this for 13+ years lol


----------



## HADASSA

PC1984 said:


> Are you in the US? I feel like there’s only been vague details so far for the US. Thanks!


Few select items will have an increase - LOVE and JUC are safe as far as I know.


----------



## ChanelCartier

HADASSA said:


> Few select items will have an increase - LOVE and JUC are safe as far as I know.


That's good to know. I wonder when do they update the website's pricing.


----------



## HADASSA

ChanelCartier said:


> That's good to know. I wonder when do they update the website's pricing.


Have no idea but I think increase kicks in tomorrow in the US.


----------



## south-of-france

Here it’s supposedly 2% on average across the board... we’ll know soon enough!


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> WELL - I got confirmation that the thin love wont be included!  I'm still picking it up this week but for anyone else who was eyeing a thin love in the US, you have breathing room lol



Not the case in Australia.

It is now AU$6,350.  It was AU$6,100.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilpikachu said:


> Not the case in Australia.
> 
> It is now AU$6,350.  It was AU$6,100.


Yeah, internationally I don't know what's happening with the increase but just wanted to give an update to US buyers (: Crazy how that works? Why some places and not others


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> Yeah, internationally I don't know what's happening with the increase but just wanted to give an update to US buyers (: Crazy how that works? Why some places and not others



I hope the prices don’t go up too much for you guys!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

4.6% increase in Australia on average just confirmed on their website


----------



## gagabag

I “saved” 500AUD in the Le 14 bis Santos Dumont watch I snapped up online yesterday. Hopefully it fits!


----------



## south-of-france

Prices went up. Love and Juc included.


----------



## Summerof89

YAY! the JUC i wanted only went up by $100 AUD (I think), not too bad


----------



## xilej

*Highlights of the adjustments in Singapore, for bracelets in YG/PG:*

Juste un Clou (SM)
S$4,250 ⬆ *S$4,550* (+ ~7%)

Juste un Clou (Regular)
S$9,350 ⬆ *S$10,200* (+ ~9%)

Juste un Clou (XL)
S$49,900 ⬆ *S$54,000* (+ ~8%)

Love (SM)
S$5,600 ⬆ *S$6,050 *(+ ~8%)

Love (Regular)
S$8,650 ⬆ *S$9,350 *(+ ~8%)

Love (10 Diamonds)
S$20,000 ⬆ *S$21,700 *(+ ~8.5%)

Love (Pave)
S$56,000 ⬆ *S$60,500 *(+ ~8%)

Ecrou de Cartier
S$9,100 ⬆ *S$9,850 *(+ ~8%)

Clash de Cartier (Regular)
S$13,100 ⬆ *S$13,900 *(+ ~6%)


----------



## louboutincherie

Prices went up in Europe already


----------



## Yodabest

HADASSA said:


> Few select items will have an increase - LOVE and JUC are safe as far as I know.



Thanks! Hope so!


----------



## Jade90

In US, no increase yet for Love and JUC. I bought both today and my SA confirmed some pieces will be going up but this round does not include these bracelets. But will most likely increase soon. I didn't want to wait and couldn't decide so I just went for it.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Jade90 said:


> In US, no increase yet for Love and JUC. I bought both today and my SA confirmed some pieces will be going up but this round does not include these bracelets. But will most likely increase soon. I didn't want to wait and couldn't decide so I just went for it.


Can you show us what you bought?


----------



## Jade90

ChanelCartier said:


> Can you show us what you bought?


Sure. Will take pictures after dinner and share. Bought reg size 17 love and size 16 JUC.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Jade90 said:


> Sure. Will take pictures after dinner and share. Bought reg size 17 love and size 16 JUC.


Thank you! Have a nice dinner.


----------



## Jade90

Jade90 said:


> Sure. Will take pictures after dinner and share. Bought reg size 17 love and size 16 JUC.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Beautiful and classic! Congratulations!


----------



## Jade90

Jade90 said:


> View attachment 4834506
> View attachment 4834507


My wrist size is right at 6" and 17 Love, 16 JUC fit with room to move a little.  Not snug. I like  to wear at bottom part of wrist and 2" up my arm. Perfect fit for me.


----------



## Jade90

ChanelCartier said:


> Beautiful and classic! Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## gagabag

Jade90 said:


> My wrist size is right at 6" and 17 Love, 16 JUC fit with room to move a little.  Not snug. I like  to wear at bottom part of wrist and 2" up my arm. Perfect fit for me.
> 
> View attachment 4834510


Perfect fit! Enjoy!


----------



## scheurin

Blingthang said:


> What's the news if you don't mind me asking?



The diamond JUC stayed safe, but all the other JUC and Loves went up. Glad that I saved so much money ... okay I spent even more. By far


----------



## m45ha

scheurin said:


> The diamond JUC stayed safe, but all the other JUC and Loves went up. Glad that I saved so much money ... okay I spent even more. By far


these are the pieces you wanted  God bless the increase  would "never" pulled that trigger, but did myself! and gosh those pieces are divine


----------



## LuckyMe14

Price increase is 4% on the love bracelet on the EU site. I thought it would be worse...


----------



## ChanelCartier

LuckyMe14 said:


> Price increase is 4% on the love bracelet on the EU site. I thought it would be worse...


Nothing on the US site yet. The new small diamond JUC is not on there yet.


----------



## scheurin

It's still Monday in HI


----------



## ChanelCartier

Oh wow, never thought of that LOL.


----------



## XCCX

Jade90 said:


> View attachment 4834506
> View attachment 4834507


Congratulations! Such a classic combo!


----------



## LuckyMe14

ChanelCartier said:


> Nothing on the US site yet. The new small diamond JUC is not on there yet.


In here also no small diamond JUC yet


----------



## Suzil

Taken just a moment ago on the US website. Wondering how much was it before the price increase ?


----------



## umamanikam

On uk website it’s for £4100 .I was told it would be £3500 plus when compared to the one I posted from Dubai website .Its surely pretty expensive .I paid £2730 for without diamonds .Glad I bought the plain before increase .Not worth paying £1350 for itsy bitsy diamonds .


----------



## Alena21

Suzil said:


> Taken just a moment ago on the US website. Wondering how much was it before the price increase ?
> 
> View attachment 4834784


It is a new item. There is no before price...


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Suzil said:


> Taken just a moment ago on the US website. Wondering how much was it before the price increase ?
> 
> View attachment 4834784


I don’t see this in US website. How did you get this?


----------



## ThisVNchick

scheurin said:


> It's still Monday in HI


Is HI considered “Asia market” vs “US market” (ie like how LV and Chanel in HI get Asia exclusive pieces)? Just checked the US site and all Love and JUC pieces stayed the same.


----------



## munkeebag81

It didn’t go up. I ordered this three weeks ago and paid $4300 us.





Suzil said:


> Taken just a moment ago on the US website. Wondering how much was it before the price increase ?
> 
> View attachment 4834784


----------



## louboutincherie

Does anybody know its price in Euro? I can't find any info ...


----------



## louboutincherie

oh, I just saw is 4550 euro.


----------



## Blingthang

Suzil said:


> Taken just a moment ago on the US website. Wondering how much was it before the price increase ?
> 
> View attachment 4834784


This item was not affected by the price increase. It was the same price for pre-order.


----------



## Suzil

echt_lg said:


> I don’t see this in US website. How did you get this?


Go to jewelry - bracelets - collections - JUC and is the first item in the results!


----------



## sleepyD

No price increase in CAD it seems


----------



## JOJA

So happy I didn't rush and order because of price increase rumors ~ nothing I have on my wish list increased


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Suzil said:


> Go to jewelry - bracelets - collections - JUC and is the first item in the results!


Thank you! Looks like website took some time to refresh the data, it was caching for me. Now I can see


----------



## ChanelCartier

Suzil said:


> Go to jewelry - bracelets - collections - JUC and is the first item in the results!


It doesn't come up on my phone, only when I went in on my laptop it showed up.


----------



## cissy54

To my surprise, no price increase in the US, whereas Tiffany just had their second increase this year...


----------



## LuckyMe14

The small diamond JUC is available on the EU website as of today. In my country 4550 euro (w/o diamonds 3250 euro) incl VAT. It is so pretty! I want it


----------



## south-of-france

Don’t see it yet on .de and .ch!


----------



## scheurin

.


----------



## Fashionista96

cissy54 said:


> To my surprise, no price increase in the US, whereas Tiffany just had their second increase this year...


That’s crazy. I just don’t find their pieces worth it especially with the price increases they don’t hold their value at all.


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 4836176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836177



Thank you! I even refreshed the page and all... . But! I paid CHF 4’250, so it increased CHF 100 already before it was available.
And EUR 4350 equal CHF 4693 today. “Saved” again. Wow


----------



## SDC2003

Fashionista96 said:


> That’s crazy. I just don’t find their pieces worth it especially with the price increases they don’t hold their value at all.


This is bit of an overstatement re Tiffany. I think many likely think their e rings and weddings rings are worth it. Tiffany also makes a number of beautiful and fine pieces with really well cut quality diamonds. Regardless, most jewelry unfortunately doesn’t hold value well.


----------



## LuckyMe14

scheurin said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 4836176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836177


Why is it 200 euro less in Germany versus the Netherlands?? Haha strange. Never realized this... It is just a few hours drive...  good to know


----------



## south-of-france

Drive to Switzerland


----------



## Brasil

south-of-france said:


> Drive to Switzerland


Oh, it’s 3 ours from me. And it’s really cheaper than in Germany. But my husband buy JUC and Love bracelets in Germany just 5 days ago. I though that in Europe nearly the same price. But he would save much more buy everything in Swiss


----------



## Brasil

I now calculate, he would save nearly 1500 euro. Compare with price in Germany and Swiss. Crazy.


----------



## scheurin

You know the Dutch turn the penny not only twice but 200 times. I've experienced that by visiting a friend and having to use tea bags twice by freezing at 60 degrees (16°C) inside . Still, here the rules are different because lover VAT in Germany of 16 % to I guess 20 %. Will not save much but on a diamond Love it *makes* a difference.

As for Switzerland it depends on the exchange rate. As I just see it's 7-8 % cheaper due to their 9 % or so VAT. However you need to get there first and consider the 2 % exchange rate loss. I guess legally you need to pay 20 % tax out of Switzerland, not so in Germany. Plus beware of buying anything else: Pricewise you'll feel like being in NYC; a bus ticket is USD 5 or a sandwich sets you back $10.

Here we go for the diamond small JUC:
NL 4550 EUR
DE 4350 EUR
CH 4120 EUR
US 3650 EUR plus tax (in NY EUR 3970); wish to live in OR
SG 4250 EUR
HK 3630 EUR (no sales tax)
JP 4190 EUR


----------



## LuckyMe14

south-of-france said:


> Drive to Switzerland


Wow this saves a lot!!! Thanks!


----------



## scheurin

LuckyMe14 said:


> Wow this saves a lot!!! Thanks!


... if you plan to get arrested for tax evasion in the years to come


----------



## south-of-france

Well, I assume the Netherlands have some sort of limit for citizens importing goods, and possibly besides VAT refund/tax payment some sort of fee for gold/diamonds. For us in Switzerland, it still often makes sense to buy abroad, as the VAT is e.g. 20% abroad and 7,7% here... plus sometimes a cheaper price. But I always check first, please do as well if for some reason you haven’t already (should be a given, no?)!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Thanks for all the explanations. Maybe it is not so good to buy in Swiss then... Germany would save me 250 euro’s on the love and would not be a struggle. But on that price, it doesn’t make much of a difference anymore haha.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Germany is currently having a tax reduction of around 3% as a means to boost the economy. Cartier (in contrast to all the other luxury houses) is actually passing this reduction on to the customer. The reduced price in valid until the end of December.


----------



## delaneyyeckk

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knows if California will be seeing a price increase in certain Cartier pieces and if so, does anyone know when?
Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Hi, this thread discusses everything related to price increase:





__





						Cartier price increase thread
					

I was told that Cartier is increaseing their prices starting Sept 1.     So if you were thinking of getting something, get it now.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Oh7diamonds

Hey
I don’t know about California but I was told that Cartier will increase it prices in Kuwait soon like mid September. So if you got something in mind hurry up and get it before the increase


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> You know the Dutch turn the penny not only twice but 200 times. I've experienced that by visiting a friend and having to use tea bags twice by freezing at 60 degrees (16°C) inside . Still, here the rules are different because lover VAT in Germany of 16 % to I guess 20 %. Will not save much but on a diamond Love it *makes* a difference.
> 
> As for Switzerland it depends on the exchange rate. As I just see it's 7-8 % cheaper due to their 9 % or so VAT. However you need to get there first and consider the 2 % exchange rate loss. I guess legally you need to pay 20 % tax out of Switzerland, not so in Germany. Plus beware of buying anything else: Pricewise you'll feel like being in NYC; a bus ticket is USD 5 or a sandwich sets you back $10.
> 
> Here we go for the diamond small JUC:
> NL 4550 EUR
> DE 4350 EUR
> CH 4120 EUR
> US 3650 EUR plus tax (in NY EUR 3970); wish to live in OR
> SG 4250 EUR
> HK 3630 EUR (no sales tax)
> JP 4190 EUR



This are EUR prices to be converted to USD if we are in US? I would like to figure out and do the math for what the prices I'd pay in USD for Paris, NY, and HK just to compare as those are the top 3 places I'll be. I'm hoping to pick it up for the holidays, but not sure if I will be able to travel. But still good to know how much extra I'm paying if I do decide to pick it up in NYC though. Thanks so much!


----------



## scheurin

twinzluvagrl said:


> This are EUR prices to be converted to USD if we are in US? I would like to figure out and do the math for what the prices I'd pay in USD for Paris, NY, and HK just to compare as those are the top 3 places I'll be. I'm hoping to pick it up for the holidays, but not sure if I will be able to travel. But still good to know how much extra I'm paying if I do decide to pick it up in NYC though. Thanks so much!



I calculated everything into EUR to compare. You may go to USD but obviously the differences will stay the same.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> I calculated everything into EUR to compare. You may go to USD but obviously the differences will stay the same.


Gotcha! Thanks for clarifying! That helped alot!

BTW, do you know the prices for London and Paris as well?


----------



## scheurin

Just check here for the UK:





						Cartier® Official Website - Jeweller and Watchmaker since 1847
					

Cartier ® Fine watches (Ballon Bleu de Cartier, Tank...), jewellery, wedding and engagement rings,  leather goods and other luxury goods from the famous French




					www.cartier.co.uk
				




And here for Europe:




__





						Cartier® Official Website - Jeweler and Watchmaker since 1847
					





					www.cartier.eu
				



Here just put whatever piece you want in the shopping bag and go to checkout. Depending on the country which you can select you'll see the regional prices.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Just check here for the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier® Official Website - Jeweller and Watchmaker since 1847
> 
> 
> Cartier ® Fine watches (Ballon Bleu de Cartier, Tank...), jewellery, wedding and engagement rings,  leather goods and other luxury goods from the famous French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cartier.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here for Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier® Official Website - Jeweler and Watchmaker since 1847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cartier.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here just put whatever piece you want in the shopping bag and go to checkout. Depending on the country which you can select you'll see the regional prices.



Thank you so much!
I'm gonna update the US currency for everyone

Here we go for the diamond small JUC:
NL 5,372 USD
DE 5136 USD
CH 4864 USD
US 4300 USD plus tax (in NY 4677 USD)
SG 4683 USD
HK 4284 USD (no sales tax)
JP 4948 USD
LN 5339 USD (VAT included) - after VAT around 4581USD
FR 5370 USD (VAT included) - after VAT should be around 4,727 USD 

(when you shop in other countries, don't forget you still have to declare to customs and pay 4% tax though for US)

--

So it looks like HK or NY is the best bet for this piece... interesting how it's more expensive to buy in France now though, because it used to be less. Probably the way they try to make the price stable across the countries, and also the currency rates etc. This conversion chart is only up to date with when I'm checking NOW.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just received a text from my SA at Cartier at Crystals in Vegas and the US is getting a price increase on October 1st. All I was told was Love collection 4-5% increase.


----------



## pinkpocky

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just received a text from my SA at Cartier at Crystals in Vegas and the US is getting a price increase on October 1st. All I was told was Love collection 4-5% increase.


I can confirm. I went in today to make a purchase and my SA told me they were given notification today about price increase in October. Good timing on my part lol, glad I bought today


----------



## GucciGoneWild

LOL - these brands are trying to give us an early stroke.  Makes sense since prices went up abroad. Just the LOVE collection or is JUC included as well?


----------



## pinkpocky

GucciGoneWild said:


> LOL - these brands are trying to give us an early stroke.  Makes sense since prices went up abroad. Just the LOVE collection or is JUC included as well?


Our SA wasn't specific but it definitely seemed across the board. My husband asked if it includes everything in the store and she said yes


----------



## GucciGoneWild

pinkpocky said:


> Our SA wasn't specific but it definitely seemed across the board. My husband asked if it includes everything in the store and she said yes


Oh lordy.  Okay i got my thin love when we heard about the increases in September so I’ll just pray they don’t include JUC.  It would be so weird to raise the price on the thin w diamonds since it literally just came out but crazier things have happened  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## sparklywacky

GucciGoneWild said:


> Oh lordy.  Okay i got my thin love when we heard about the increases in September so I’ll just pray they don’t include JUC.  It would be so weird to raise the price on the thin w diamonds since it literally just came out but crazier things have happened  Thanks for the heads up!!


Here’s hoping they won’t include JUC too!


----------



## umamanikam

Where is this price increase now .Here in uk ,the love also increased in sept ,so is there again .?


----------



## south-of-france

I had preordered the new Juc and paid CHF 4250. First day it was online it cost CHF 4350...


----------



## chromemilou

GucciGoneWild said:


> Oh lordy.  Okay i got my thin love when we heard about the increases in September so I’ll just pray they don’t include JUC.  It would be so weird to raise the price on the thin w diamonds since it literally just came out but crazier things have happened  Thanks for the heads up!!


Someone on IG posted that her SA texted her saying JUC and LOVE would be part of the price increase of about 4% on 10/1, but I do agree with you that it would be kind of strange to raise the price on the JUC small diamond one since it just got released in the US.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

chromemilou said:


> Someone on IG posted that her SA texted her saying JUC and LOVE would be part of the price increase of about 4% on 10/1, but I do agree with you that it would be kind of strange to raise the price on the JUC small diamond one since it just got released in the US.


Oh shoot. I just remembered that I also planned to get a love ring in mid-late October.  We’ll just have to wait and see!  Also I’m jealous, my SA hasn’t texted me!  lol


----------



## GucciGoneWild

umamanikam said:


> Where is this price increase now .Here in uk ,the love also increased in sept ,so is there again .?


I imagine that countries that had an increase in September won’t be affected this time around, but maybe someone has an SA in a country that did have an increase that can confirm


----------



## scheurin

No information here this time, sry. Can only speculate Cartier was happy with the recent appreciation of the $ and as this has stalled they decided for the raise.


----------



## lv in yyc

Oh no! Any SA provided news for Canada?


----------



## Fem1014

I was told 4% across the board on everything in Cartier.


----------



## Jade90

pinkpocky said:


> I can confirm. I went in today to make a purchase and my SA told me they were given notification today about price increase in October. Good timing on my part lol, glad I bought today


I also got texted from SA today confirming 5% price increase in California effective 10/1.


----------



## trf

Does the US price increase include the legers line? I was hoping to get the sapphire leger necklace this year. I called the boutique and they confirmed a price increase for JUC and Love only.


----------



## channel55555

Jade90 said:


> I also got texted from SA today confirming 5% price increase in California effective 10/1.


Everything?


----------



## scheurin

As far as Europe in concerned:

low end went up (e.g. standard Loves, JUC)
mid range did not (e.g. Love with diamonds)
high end went up (high jewelery)


----------



## greyish14

lv in yyc said:


> Oh no! Any SA provided news for Canada?


I assume if US is confirmed then Canada probably will increase as well... I booked my appointment for 10.3!! What should I do now...Saturday appointments are always booked weeks in advance...


----------



## Jade90

channel55555 said:


> Everything?


My SA didn't get into specifics but she knows I'm planning on another watch, one more Love bracelet along with Clash and Ecrou bracelets so she's letting me know the items I want are going up. In August she only mentioned high jewelry but now everything I'm looking at.


----------



## south-of-france

Here, my WG Love 4 diamonds went up 200 CHF...


----------



## CartierLVer

Just got word from my SA that a price increase is to happen on October 1st (10/1)! Kinda sucks with the pandemic and sales must be at a record low! Stay safe!


----------



## vhuynh2

I hope the thin JUC with diamonds doesn’t go up.. with the US-Can border closed, the closest Cartier to me is 800 miles away. I’d like to try one on before buying.


----------



## lil tote

vhuynh2 said:


> I hope the thin JUC with diamonds doesn’t go up.. with the US-Can border closed, the closest Cartier to me is 800 miles away. I’d like to try one on before buying.




My SA in Hawaii confirmed that the price of the thin diamond juc will go up and will be priced at $4500 instead of $4300 for the rose gold version .


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lil tote said:


> My SA in Hawaii confirmed that the price of the thin diamond juc will go up and will be priced at $4500 instead of $4300 for the rose gold version .


eeeeeeek!! okay that just woke me up as that’s the exact one I want.  What you you guys do if you knew you DEFINITELY wanted a piece and it was going up in price but you didn’t plan on buying it immediately?  Anyone in that situation now? I’m tempted but $200 isn’t the worst increase ever (but when the sales tax is 8% you take what you can lol)


----------



## lovieluvslux

Bummer to hear the news.  Oh well, just save more.


----------



## greyish14

CartierLVer said:


> Just got word from my SA that a price increase is to happen on October 1st (10/1)! Kinda sucks with the pandemic and sales must be at a record low! Stay safe!


May I ask if you are located in the US or Canada?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

GucciGoneWild said:


> eeeeeeek!! okay that just woke me up as that’s the exact one I want.  What you you guys do if you knew you DEFINITELY wanted a piece and it was going up in price but you didn’t plan on buying it immediately?  Anyone in that situation now? I’m tempted but $200 isn’t the worst increase ever (but when the sales tax is 8% you take what you can lol)



I'm actually waiting until December to purchase what I have on my wishlist. It took me a while to come to terms with it but it's crazy that we will pay more simply for the store experience vs a phone order. We'll be in Vegas for Christmas and New Year's and the Cartier boutiques are open on Christmas Day in Vegas and that makes it so special to me to actually be able to purchase on Christmas Day and enjoy the store experience as well. It's not the worst price increase ever but it definitely stinks.


----------



## Yodabest

GucciGoneWild said:


> eeeeeeek!! okay that just woke me up as that’s the exact one I want.  What you you guys do if you knew you DEFINITELY wanted a piece and it was going up in price but you didn’t plan on buying it immediately?  Anyone in that situation now? I’m tempted but $200 isn’t the worst increase ever (but when the sales tax is 8% you take what you can lol)



IMO the difference is small relative to the price of the bracelet. $200 isn’t nothing of course, but at least from my view it wouldn’t be enough to make me buy sooner than planned.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

PC1984 said:


> IMO the difference is small relative to the price of the bracelet. $200 isn’t nothing of course, but at least from my view it wouldn’t be enough to make me buy sooner than planned.


Right? It’s not that much and the difference with taxes is ~$221 and when you look at what you’re paying overall then it seems small anyway.  I try to think of it like this, if I never knew about the increase and saw the bracelet one day at $4500 would i buy it? the answer is yes so I’ll likely just wait..but I am going to pout about it


----------



## Luiza Spindola

Hi guys, just wanna let you know that in Brazil, JUC and the Love bracelets had price increases. Now the love bracelet (yg, plain, thinner) its R$28.900 and the JUC (yg, plain, the thinner one) it costs R$ 21.800. Its almost R$ 2k of increases....


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I’m wondering if the diamond pieces in Love and JUC collections will be affected in the US. I thought I read a couple pages back those pieces weren’t affected in the price increase in other countries, just the regular gold was.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

lil tote said:


> My SA in Hawaii confirmed that the price of the thin diamond juc will go up and will be priced at $4500 instead of $4300 for the rose gold version .





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m wondering if the diamond pieces in Love and JUC collections will be affected in the US. I thought I read a couple pages back those pieces weren’t affected in the price increase in other countries, just the regular gold was.



Hawaii is part of US, so I'm guessing that this price increase will be valid for other US states as well...


----------



## scheurin

twinzluvagrl said:


> Hawaii is part of US, so I'm guessing that this price increase will be valid for other US states as well...



But 3 hours later


----------



## Dancing Pandas

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m wondering if the diamond pieces in Love and JUC collections will be affected in the US. I thought I read a couple pages back those pieces weren’t affected in the price increase in other countries, just the regular gold was.



We had the increase in September and those items were included. About 4-5% increase


----------



## scheurin

Dancing Pandas said:


> We had the increase in September and those items were included. About 4-5% increase



In Europe definitely not the diamond reg JUC. I was told by Cartier that other diamond Loves and diamond (reg?) JUC were not affected, too, but did not check.


----------



## Louboutin329

Currently in my local Cartier boutique. 100% confirmed increase on 10/1.


----------



## scheurin

We all should pay in ounces of gold as our currency. Would make life easier


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> As far as Europe in concerned:
> 
> low end went up (e.g. standard Loves, JUC)
> mid range did not (e.g. Love with diamonds)
> high end went up (high jewelery)





scheurin said:


> In Europe definitely not the diamond reg JUC. I was told by Cartier that other diamond Loves and diamond (reg?) JUC were not affected, too, but did not check.



Love w/4 diamonds went up 200 CHF, sm Juc w/diamonds 100 CHF here.


----------



## Meowwu

Any updates on Canada?


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Love w/4 diamonds went up 200 CHF, sm Juc w/diamonds 100 CHF here.



Okay, I finally checked. 4 diamonds reg Love and 6 diamonds sm Love went up, Diamond reg JUC did not.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

twinzluvagrl said:


> Hawaii is part of US, so I'm guessing that this price increase will be valid for other US states as well...


Oh sorry I didn’t see your post! Dang I was hoping they weren’t affected but looks like they were elsewhere now I’ve noticed ugh oh well


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Dancing Pandas said:


> We had the increase in September and those items were included. About 4-5% increase
> 
> View attachment 4854885


So they went from $15,200 to $15,900 in AU? This looks like the same bracelet so I was just double checking


----------



## Dancing Pandas

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> So they went from $15,200 to $15,900 in AU? This looks like the same bracelet so I was just double checking


 Thats right 4 diamond love


----------



## beaumonde

Jade90 said:


> My SA didn't get into specifics but she knows I'm planning on another watch, one more Love bracelet along with Clash and Ecrou bracelets so she's letting me know the items I want are going up. In August she only mentioned high jewelry but now everything I'm looking at.



Clash also? Sigh. Might have to get the set in the next 9 days!


----------



## gonghe181

twinzluvagrl said:


> Hawaii is part of US, so I'm guessing that this price increase will be valid for other US states as well...



Yes, confirmed with my SA today, in US, all LOVE bracelets and JUC will have a 5% increase starting 10/1/2020.


----------



## perfectionbaby

Fyi ... 4% increase in the US starting Oct 1. I was just there in the San Francisco shop


----------



## CartierLVer

greyish14 said:


> May I ask if you are located in the US or Canada?


I live in the USA


----------



## perfectionbaby

I was told by my SA in San Francisco that there will be a price increase starting 10/1


----------



## twinzluvagrl

gonghe181 said:


> Yes, confirmed with my SA today, in US, all LOVE bracelets and JUC will have a 5% increase starting 10/1/2020.


Ah bummer, but SO still rather wait to get me a JUC for Christmas as it's more special and merry around holidays. So I'll be a good girl and wait even though it makes me grit my teeth that it's like $200 more.  But as he says, "it's very little difference, when you look at the total amount."


----------



## Yodabest

twinzluvagrl said:


> Ah bummer, but SO still rather wait to get me a JUC for Christmas as it's more special and merry around holidays. So I'll be a good girl and wait even though it makes me grit my teeth that it's like $200 more.  But as he says, "it's very little difference, when you look at the total amount."



My husband says the same.
Ever see Willy Wonka? I feel like Veruca Salt. “I WANT IT NOW!!”


----------



## twinzluvagrl

PC1984 said:


> My husband says the same.
> Ever see Willy Wonka? I feel like Veruca Salt. “I WANT IT NOW!!”


For me, I'm just like eh about paying extra, but it is a more "special" feel during holidays I suppose... Is it worth $200 more... To the eye of the beholder. LOL


----------



## Blux88

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I'm actually waiting until December to purchase what I have on my wishlist. It took me a while to come to terms with it but it's crazy that we will pay more simply for the store experience vs a phone order. We'll be in Vegas for Christmas and New Year's and the Cartier boutiques are open on Christmas Day in Vegas and that makes it so special to me to actually be able to purchase on Christmas Day and enjoy the store experience as well. It's not the worst price increase ever but it definitely stinks.


Definitely. I want to buy my jewelry pieces because of a special time/occasion and not because of a price increase.


----------



## Leesahbeesah

Canada increasing Oct 1. Not clear which items. Might exclude some of Clash collection...


----------



## Jennshef

Was told Oct in NY


----------



## meowkittycat

Already happened on the AUS Cartier website. The JUC ring I had my eye on went from $3,400 to $3,600. Up $200. 

I agree that I want to buy on my terms. I'm putting money aside like a responsible adult, and I'm not ready to buy that ring yet.


----------



## Lawny

My SA from the San Jose location texted me telling me that a price increase is confirmed for 10/1! Definitely a motivation to pick up any last minute items!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

My SA from San Francisco also told me 10/1 increase of about 4% on most items


----------



## GucciGoneWild

That’s about a 5.9% increase.  Maybe it’s 4-6% and varies on region? Love seeing everyone’s resolve! You all inspire me and have much more control than the Chanel thread (but don’t tell them i said that! )


----------



## lv in yyc

My Canadian SA just confirmed Oct1 increase as well. I was planning on a juc in Oct, I will order a few days earlier.


----------



## 7777777

I heard that not everything is increasing, like JUC regular size with diamonds will remain same price. Anyone could confirm?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Which country is Cartier cheapest , any idea anyone !


----------



## scheurin

7777777 said:


> I heard that not everything is increasing, like JUC regular size with diamonds will remain same price. Anyone could confirm?



Like in Europe. Maybe they just do the same in the US.


----------



## lumkeikei

I am guessing Hong Kong.


----------



## CrazyCool01

lumkeikei said:


> I am guessing Hong Kong.


Thank you !!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

7777777 said:


> I heard that not everything is increasing, like JUC regular size with diamonds will remain same price. Anyone could confirm?



I specifically asked my SA in Vegas if the diamond pieces will be increased as well and she said yes everything is affected.


----------



## resplendent

lv in yyc said:


> My Canadian SA just confirmed Oct1 increase as well. I was planning on a juc in Oct, I will order a few days earlier.


Yup. I was going to be super-disciplined and not buy anymore luxury until I hit more financial milestones...but I booked an appointment to buy a Love ring because I've been wanting it anyway and had been reflecting on it for about a year at this point.

They already had some updated price tags on many items.

The ~5% increase is not that steep, but curbing travel this year and who knows until when...a few nice-to-haves will make it easier to hunker down.


----------



## gymnai

Friend just went shopping at Cartier in LA and updated me they will be raising their price 10/1 by 4%.


----------



## ladylia

Just came back from the San Francisco store. My SA confirmed it’s a 4% increase across the board starting Oct. 1 EXCEPT the new small JUC bracelet with diamonds (“since it just came out Sept 1”). If the store doesn’t have stock you can lock in the old price if you put an order in by Oct. 1. As of right now, my SA estimates shipping will take about 3 weeks. Hope this helps those in the US still deciding whether to jump on getting what is on their wishlist.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ladylia said:


> Just came back from the San Francisco store. My SA confirmed it’s a 4% increase across the board starting Oct. 1 EXCEPT the new small JUC bracelet with diamonds (“since it just came out Sept 1”). If the store doesn’t have stock you can lock in the old price if you put an order in by Oct. 1. As of right now, my SA estimates shipping will take about 3 weeks. Hope this helps those in the US still deciding whether to jump on getting what is on their wishlist.


You are a life saver!!! I'm glad the piece I'm getting next doesnt have the price increase! Best news yet!  Will be grabbing it during holidays


----------



## twinzluvagrl

lumkeikei said:


> I am guessing Hong Kong.





CrazyCool01 said:


> Thank you !!



Did the math for an item recently and it was HK and then US...


----------



## Floandcat

Does anyone know if they'll be increasing the price of the new thin diamond JUC? Thank you


----------



## fitphat10

Yikes!  I can't even get an appt at the boutique until after October 1.  I'm wondering if I should buy online what I think and just go in after oct 1.  Maybe they can change my order if I get sizing wrong then?


----------



## 7777777

fitphat10 said:


> Yikes!  I can't even get an appt at the boutique until after October 1.  I'm wondering if I should buy online what I think and just go in after oct 1.  Maybe they can change my order if I get sizing wrong then?


You could stop by the store, they might be able to schedule on the spot or will send you a text once someone is available.


----------



## Frivole88

Floandcat said:


> Does anyone know if they'll be increasing the price of the new thin diamond JUC? Thank you


not for juc with diamonds


----------



## chromemilou

fitphat10 said:


> Yikes!  I can't even get an appt at the boutique until after October 1.  I'm wondering if I should buy online what I think and just go in after oct 1.  Maybe they can change my order if I get sizing wrong then?


Hi there. I recently bought the smaller JUC ring online, but when it arrived, I realized it was a bit big so I made an appt at my local boutique and they were happy to exchange the size or even issue a refund for me.


----------



## ladylia

twinzluvagrl said:


> You are a life saver!!! I'm glad the piece I'm getting next doesnt have the price increase! Best news yet!  Will be grabbing it during holidays


You’re welcome!  The way I see it, since it was just newly released, the “increase” is already priced in. But I still think it’s a good price point for some pretty bling factor in comparison to the price of the regular JUC with diamonds!


----------



## scheurin

ladylia said:


> The way I see it, since it was just newly released, the “increase” is already priced in. But I still think it’s a good price point for some pretty bling factor in comparison to the price of the regular JUC with diamonds!



Yes and yes. I saw it the same way (the price increase thing) but as we've learned that was not the case in Switzerland.


----------



## Floandcat

kristinlorraine said:


> not for juc with diamonds



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Frivole88

Floandcat said:


> Thank you so much for the info!



the exemption is only for the small juc with diamonds. since it's just released this sept.


----------



## Floandcat

kristinlorraine said:


> the exemption is only for the small juc with diamonds. since it's just released this sept.



Thanks, I couldn't decide btwn the SM reg or SM diamond JUC...so I guess this buys me some more time.


----------



## keekee404

My sa told me a 5% increase.  No change for the small Juc with diamond.


----------



## keekee404

Floandcat said:


> Thanks, I couldn't decide btwn the SM reg or SM diamond JUC...so I guess this buys me some more time.


You need to try it on.  I went in store yesterday.  Hubby loves the one with diamond, and said the pain one is very boring.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Yes and yes. I saw it the same way (the price increase thing) but as we've learned that was not the case in Switzerland.


are they increasing the price in switzerland for the diamond juc right after the release? i'm glad they arent for US but am intrigued this is different for every country.


----------



## scheurin

It was written here. As I do not live in Switzerland I cannot confirm directly.


----------



## south-of-france

twinzluvagrl said:


> are they increasing the price in switzerland for the diamond juc right after the release? i'm glad they arent for US but am intrigued this is different for every country.





scheurin said:


> It was written here. As I do not live in Switzerland I cannot confirm directly.



Yes. I preordered and paid CHF 4250. When it released on Sept. 1, it was already CHF 4350... I “saved” CHF 100.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> It was written here. As I do not live in Switzerland I cannot confirm directly.


ah gotcha, i mustve missed the post. how intriguing....



south-of-france said:


> Yes. I preordered and paid CHF 4250. When it released on Sept. 1, it was already CHF 4350... I “saved” CHF 100.


wow, that makes sense. well! still makes me feel better about life, because when doing conversions from the china price when it released - it was similar enough. i'm glad you got to save a bit on a piece you were def gonna get tho


----------



## jbrey

Yes, October 1st increase is confirmed. My CA texted me today to inform me because he knows I’ve been wanting a JUC. I went in today immediately and bought it. I didn’t ask what the increase would be, put I just payed $6,800 before tax. So I guess on Oct 1 we can compare!


----------



## jbrey

I am in USA by the way! Sorry, forgot to include in my original post. He also told me if anyone plans on holiday shopping place your orders a month early at least due to extreme stock scarcity with Covid. All product not in stock have to come from Switzerland with additional delays.


----------



## cuselover

I just went on the website and notice the juste un clou thin with diamond is out of stock! This is the US site


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cuselover said:


> I just went on the website and notice the juste un clou thin with diamond is out of stock! This is the US site



I see them on there in stock.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I see them on there in stock.


Same here


----------



## cuselover

GucciGoneWild said:


> Same here


I added to basket and it got removed


----------



## cuselover

GucciGoneWild said:


> Same here


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Yeah, it does seem online stock is getting low or completely sold out. I tried to add small JUC with diamonds in YG in sz15 & 16, and RG in sz15, all of them are out of stock!!! Including some sizes in classic love bracelet YG

Gotta hurry-up ladies if you’re in the market to make purchase before Oct1.


----------



## cuselover

Are we 100 percent sure and confirmed the juste un clou with diamond will remain at the same price in the US?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

cuselover said:


> Are we 100 percent sure and confirmed the juste un clou with diamond will remain at the same price in the US?


I don't think anyone here an 100% confirm for you. What we all hear is all hearsay, even SA's may have heard wrong. Who knows? There's always to being hopeful. LOL


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I spoke too soon


----------



## chromemilou

Even if the online store is out of stock, I'm pretty sure you can go to the boutique and put in an order with one of the SAs and lock in the current price. I was in the boutique 2 weeks ago and they didn't have the size in the ring I was looking for, but the SA told me that I could put in an order now at the current price (with payment of course) and they would call me when it came in. The boutique inventory was also very low.


----------



## chromemilou

Also, I don't know if Cartier will take a similar approach to VCA, but VCA updated their prices on their website one day before like at 7 or 8 PM the projected price increase day.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Hi everyone. I pulled the trigger on a 3-diamond YG love ring and it appears to be in stock.   I received an order acknowledgement email, and once the purchase is CONFIRMED, they will send an email stating so. Is this normal? It’s my first time ordering through the e-boutique.


----------



## chromemilou

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. I pulled the trigger on a 3-diamond YG love ring and it appears to be in stock.   I received an order acknowledgement email, and once the purchase is CONFIRMED, they will send an email stating so. Is this normal? It’s my first time ordering through the e-boutique.


Yes, it's normal. No need to worry. I bought something a month ago and that's exactly what happened. Once the item is ready to be shipped, you will receive another email with shipping details.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

chromemilou said:


> Even if the online store is out of stock, I'm pretty sure you can go to the boutique and put in an order with one of the SAs and lock in the current price. I was in the boutique 2 weeks ago and they didn't have the size in the ring I was looking for, but the SA told me that I could put in an order now at the current price (with payment of course) and they would call me when it came in. The boutique inventory was also very low.


Agreed. And when I placed my order in September I didn’t have to pay until I went in to pick it up just in case I didn’t like it so it’s a pretty fair system.  Calling into the store is a good idea too for those who live a bit far from a boutique! But if you call in I’m not sure how the payment process works since I placed my order in store


----------



## Cat Fondler

Thank you both! I tried to order via phone during their open hours and they never picked up. Also tried live chat twice, and no reply. Guessing nothing’s normal right now.


----------



## mgsctravels

Is the inventory before and after the price increase different? They're not changing designs or anything, are they?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

mgsctravels said:


> Is the inventory before and after the price increase different? They're not changing designs or anything, are they?


No differences, just price increase.


----------



## beaumonde

chromemilou said:


> Also, I don't know if Cartier will take a similar approach to VCA, but VCA updated their prices on their website one day before like at 7 or 8 PM the projected price increase day.


I assumed that was because VCA is on Paris time.


----------



## ?uestions

confirmed that the small JUC with diamonds is going up $200 in the us


----------



## GucciGoneWild

UGHHHHHH


----------



## cuselover

?uestions said:


> confirmed that the small JUC with diamonds is going up $200 in the us


Confirmed as well. I just purchased mine over the phone and was told it will increase tomorrow.


----------



## lv in yyc

Same for Canada, confirmed price going up tomorrow for juc diamond small version.
Online (for Canada), it has been out of stock all day. Allows adding to cart but at check out says out of stock.


----------



## cuselover

lv in yyc said:


> Same for Canada, confirmed price going up tomorrow for juc diamond small version.
> Online (for Canada), it has been out of stock all day. Allows adding to cart but at check out says out of stock.


Same as US


----------



## Blux88

Will earrings be going up as well?


----------



## ladylia

Does anyone know if I will be able to do an even exchange on a bracelet that I bought before the price increase? I had to order both the thin juc with diamonds and love at the store because they didn’t have it in stock... now a week later, I’m pretty sure I’m going to exchange both for a size up when they arrive. Will I have to pay the difference for the increased price?


----------



## One_s2

In Canada, my SA confirmed there's no increase on the thin JUC with diamonds. The free love bracelet is going to be 5550 from 5350 and love wedding band will be 1450 from 1400. Slightly less than a 4% increase.


----------



## ladylia

One_s2 said:


> In Canada, my SA confirmed there's no increase on the thin JUC with diamonds. The free love bracelet is going to be 5550 from 5350 and love wedding band will be 1450 from 1400. Slightly less than a 4% increase.



As I mentioned, my SA said the same thing about the thin juc with diamonds. I just hope he was not misinformed. Guess we’ll just have to see what the price is on the website soon.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I live in Florida eastern standard time 3:59 am and still no price increase on website


----------



## resplendent

I see price increases on the Canadian website when you click on individual items, but NOT on the SM diamond JUC (the overview/multiple items view still shows old prices as of right now.)

So it seems that the SM diamond JUC hasn't increased -- some of you have well-informed SAs


----------



## south-of-france

Did you add to cart? It was the same here, until you attempted to check out.


----------



## cuselover

Looks like when you click on the individual items the new price comes up . Juste un clou with diamond in the us did increase


----------



## chromemilou

Strangely though, I think the original JUC with diamonds didn't increase in price even after you put the item into the cart.Maybe Cartier forgot about that item? lol.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

cuselover said:


> Looks like when you click on the individual items the new price comes up . Juste un clou with diamond in the us did increase


Same thing happening on my end! I see the original price on the page with all the products but when I click on the thin diamond JUC it’s $4500. Well here we are now lol

Edit to say regular JUC also went up - $7100 now

Regular and thin love are both up as well. Glad I got my thin in September (: Will try to make a list of new prices today (but maybe one of you will beat me to it haha)


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yeah that’s what I was asking about a couple days ago since I heard other countries original JUC with diamonds didn’t increase so I was wondering if the US was going to and it looks like it didn’t!


----------



## chromemilou

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Yeah that’s what I was asking about a couple days ago since I heard other countries original JUC with diamonds didn’t increase so I was wondering if the US was going to and it looks like it didn’t!


I think for now unless it's a mistake that will be fixed today the original JUC w diamonds is safe.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yayyy!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Okay, here is a mini list of increases in USD.  I only looked at Love & JUC collection and did not include some items w diamonds, etc.

*LOVE COLLECTION*
RINGS:

Reg Love Ring: $1650 to $1720
WG: $1770 to $1840
Platinum: $3650 to $3800

SM Love Ring: $1070 to $1100
WG: $1140 to $1190
Platinum: $2380 to $2480

BRACELETS

Reg Love Bracelet: $6300 to $6550
WG: $6750 to $7000

SM Love Bracelet: $4050 to $4250
WG: $4350 to $4500

Cuff: $4500 to $4700
WG: $4800 to $5000



*JUC COLLECTION *
RINGS


SM JUC: $1120 to $1170
WG: $1200 to $1250

Reg JUC: $2270 to $2360
WG: $2430 to $2530

BRACELETS


Regular JUC (no diamond): $6800 to $7100
WG: $7300 to $7600

Regular JUC w/ diamond: No change so far
Thin JUC (no diamond): $3050 to $3200
Thin JUC w/ diamond: $4300 to $4500


----------



## chromemilou

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. I pulled the trigger on a 3-diamond YG love ring and it appears to be in stock.   I received an order acknowledgement email, and once the purchase is CONFIRMED, they will send an email stating so. Is this normal? It’s my first time ordering through the e-boutique.


Hi there. Just wanted to update you. I ordered a ring yesterday and received the same order acknowledgement email and just now I received the shipping confirmation email.


----------



## Frivole88

Such a bummer. the sa told me there is no price increase for the small juc with diamonds. good thing it's not my cup of tea. i hope they will not increase the regular juc with diamonds as it's on my list for my birthday next year.


----------



## Cat Fondler

chromemilou said:


> Hi there. Just wanted to update you. I ordered a ring yesterday and received the same order acknowledgement email and just now I received the shipping confirmation email.


Oh good! I received the first email but not the shipping confirmation. The order did state an October 8th delivery, however. Enjoy your ring! What did you choose?


----------



## chromemilou

Cat Fondler said:


> Oh good! I received the first email but not the shipping confirmation. The order did state an October 8th delivery, however. Enjoy your ring! What did you choose?


I couldn't decide between the 1 diamond Love wedding band and the 8 diamond Love wedding band so I ordered both but will probably only keep one. I considered the regular sized Love ring but it sits too high on my finger and wasn't very flattering. I have tiny hands. lol. What did you choose?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Nice! Would love to see a photo of what you decide. I chose the regular love with 3 diamonds. I also have smaller hands so I’m hoping it’s not too wide for my middle finger. I have a band (no diamonds) that I wear on my ring finger but alone it’s a little plain. I’d like to try stacking with another band, so that might be an option.


----------



## chelseaparklove

Does anyone know how much a love ring costs if I purchase it in Europe to get the tax returns and all? Is the price already cheaper in Europe to begin with the addition of an even lower price with a tax return? I was wondering if I should wait out the pandemic and get it in Europe or get it now in the United Stares. Thanks!!


----------



## south-of-france

You can check the different countries‘ websites .ch, .de, .it etc. as we have different prices and taxes.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

chelseaparklove said:


> Does anyone know how much a love ring costs if I purchase it in Europe to get the tax returns and all? Is the price already cheaper in Europe to begin with the addition of an even lower price with a tax return? I was wondering if I should wait out the pandemic and get it in Europe or get it now in the United Stares. Thanks!!


Cartier prices in such a way that worldwide prices are generally even so if you’ll already be traveling you’ll get some $ back but nothing wild like Celine lol.  If you live in a state with high sales tax it might be worth it


----------



## CHICTILLTHEEND

Hi!

I am planning on purchasing the JUC sm bracelet this year. But I´m not in a hurry. Does anyone know if there will be another price increase in 2020? I don't know how often Cartier implement price increases.

thanks.


----------



## Himeko057

CHICTILLTHEEND said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am planning on purchasing the JUC sm bracelet this year. But I´m not in a hurry. Does anyone know if there will be another price increase in 2020? I don't know how often Cartier implement price increases.
> 
> thanks.


Cartier had an increase recently. Some places (Australia, Europe) had it in Sept and others (USA, Canada) had it in Oct. I doubt there will be another one in 2020.


----------



## ameliabedelia

Anyone know if the Diamond Legers for 890 is going up any time soon?


----------



## scheurin

I am still astonished that the price increase was that small. Comparing to others ....


----------



## umamanikam

From past experiences does cartier increase their prices only once a year in sept ? I want to buy a love bracelet and hoping to hold out till i get to a store or fly out ( hopefully) in April / may .


----------



## ChanelFan29

Not TOO bad of an increase.  I got my YG Love Cuffs in 2019 for $4500, they are now $4700.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

umamanikam said:


> From past experiences does cartier increase their prices only once a year in sept ? I want to buy a love bracelet and hoping to hold out till i get to a store or fly out ( hopefully) in April / may .



No they don’t do an increase every year. It’s been a while since the last price increase when they decided to do it this year. I don’t know the exact year they increased last but the love bracelets were $6,300 since 2015 and now $6,550 so they could have been $6,300 before 2015 too I just can’t remember.


----------



## gcheanud

Any ideas if there will be another price increase in the near-ish future? I'm hoping to get a YG love ring as a graduation present and want to know if it's worth buying it early to avoid another price increase.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

gcheanud said:


> Any ideas if there will be another price increase in the near-ish future? I'm hoping to get a YG love ring as a graduation present and want to know if it's worth buying it early to avoid another price increase.


I doubt it.  Even if there is another increase I don’t think it will include the Love collection as it just increased 3 months ago.


----------



## Louish

Does anyone know if Brexit could affect the Cartier prices in the U.K.?


----------



## umamanikam

I heard from my sa that online shopping delivery can take a while as it has to go through customs and also read somewhere that no deal might increase prices on these luxury brands .


----------



## Louish

umamanikam said:


> I heard from my sa that online shopping delivery can take a while as it has to go through customs and also read somewhere that no deal might increase prices on these luxury brands .


That’s what I feared! The transition finishes 1st January so I’m wondering if I should make my purchases sooner rather than later


----------



## umamanikam

Louish said:


> That’s what I feared! The transition finishes 1st January so I’m wondering if I should make my purchases sooner rather than later


I too have asked my daughter who is in London and coming over for Christmas to look regarding that pendant in cartier .I took appointment for her on Saturday and asked my SA which I want to see and then she will pick it up .Maybe my last for a long while .


----------



## Louish

umamanikam said:


> I too have asked my daughter who is in London and coming over for Christmas to look regarding that pendant in cartier .I took appointment for her on Saturday and asked my SA which I want to see and then she will pick it up .Maybe my last for a long while .


Oh lovely! Are you going for the trinity with the diamond?


----------



## umamanikam

Louish said:


> Oh lovely! Are you going for the trinity with the diamond?


Not sure .I have asked them to keep the trinity ,amulette and a plain chain . Depends which I love when she face times me


----------



## Louish

umamanikam said:


> Not sure .I have asked them to keep the trinity ,amulette and a plain chain . Depends which I love when she face times me


Exciting! This weekend I’ll be ordering my ring (& hope it fits!) & maybe a necklace. I really wish the trinity worked more with my style- it’s so beautiful


----------



## umamanikam

Louish said:


> Exciting! This weekend I’ll be ordering my ring (& hope it fits!) & maybe a necklace. I really wish the trinity worked more with my style- it’s so beautiful


I will keep you informed what I pick up .it's exciting and nerve wrecking when you can't see it .


----------



## Louish

umamanikam said:


> I will keep you informed what I pick up .it's exciting and nerve wrecking when you can't see it .


Yes, let me know what you end up choosing! I’m struggling to pick which necklace to go with. I might start a poll!


----------



## umamanikam

Louish said:


> Yes, let me know what you end up choosing! I’m struggling to pick which necklace to go with. I might start a poll!


Good idea .I did on Facebook in Cartier community and almost 90 % was amulette but I am still not decided.Only thing is they are discontinuing it so will have to wait and see to which my heart goes out to .


----------



## candyfloz

Help a girl out!! I was wondering if anyone could help me out on this as I am getting conflicting messages from different SAs at T5 Heathrow Aiport?!?!

I am flying out next weekend and wanted to reserve a JUC sm ring in WG. I spoke to one SA on the phone a few days ago and they said the ring is hardly in stock but I could pre-order and pay it at the airport and then collect it at Harrods when it is available (for the price at the airport). They also said I could call in less than a weeks time and see if they have in stock to reserve.

I just call the store now to see if I could reserve and they didnt have it in stock, then i double checked with the SA on the phone to see if i could pre-order/pay at the airport and collect it at Harrods and they said that wasnt a service they provided?! Anyone know what rules on this, please let me know!


----------



## umamanikam

candyfloz said:


> Help a girl out!! I was wondering if anyone could help me out on this as I am getting conflicting messages from different SAs at T5 Heathrow Aiport?!?!
> 
> I am flying out next weekend and wanted to reserve a JUC sm ring in WG. I spoke to one SA on the phone a few days ago and they said the ring is hardly in stock but I could pre-order and pay it at the airport and then collect it at Harrods when it is available (for the price at the airport). They also said I could call in less than a weeks time and see if they have in stock to reserve.
> 
> I just call the store now to see if I could reserve and they didnt have it in stock, then i double checked with the SA on the phone to see if i could pre-order/pay at the airport and collect it at Harrods and they said that wasnt a service they provided?! Anyone know what rules on this, please let me know!


Not sure about collection in harrods but from Jan there won’t be any vat free or duty free in any store as we leave the Eu .weird and horrible .


----------



## kate_h

umamanikam said:


> Not sure about collection in harrods but from Jan there won’t be any vat free or duty free in any store as we leave the Eu .weird and horrible .



Oh no  not even for the stores in the airport?


----------



## umamanikam

kate_h said:


> Oh no  not even for the stores in the airport?


Nope except for cigarettes and alcohol


----------



## Lover Girl

Hi all,

I was at London Heathrow harrods Cartier and went to confirm my size so when my partner flew out after January he would purchase this as a gift to me...
The sales associate did tell me after Brexit that duty free would be affected. Now I’m not sure if it’s true or not, but I panicked and my fiancé said to purchase it, so I did.
The cost was about $6813 USD or $5000 GBP. The price would go up to $6000GBP after January.
I figured even in LA I would have purchased this for $6550 plus 10% sales tax so I’d save a few hundred dollars.
What did you guys purchase your items for and where?


----------



## umamanikam

Lover Girl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was at London Heathrow harrods Cartier and went to confirm my size so when my partner flew out after January he would purchase this as a gift to me...
> The sales associate did tell me after Brexit that duty free would be affected. Now I’m not sure if it’s true or not, but I panicked and my fiancé said to purchase it, so I did.
> The cost was about $6813 USD or $5000 GBP. The price would go up to $6000GBP after January.
> I figured even in LA I would have purchased this for $6550 plus 10% sales tax so I’d save a few hundred dollars.
> What did you guys purchase your items for and where?


Yes it’s true ,no duty free and brexit might increase the price as well .


----------



## Louish

I’ve definitely done a bit of panic buying as we head into brexit as I’m in the U.K.


----------



## 18karatblonde

Do they follow a consistent schedule when increasing prices (ex: January 1 every year), or is it random?


----------



## scheurin

The timing is not, the upward direction is


----------



## lovecartier

Lover Girl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was at London Heathrow harrods Cartier and went to confirm my size so when my partner flew out after January he would purchase this as a gift to me...
> The sales associate did tell me after Brexit that duty free would be affected. Now I’m not sure if it’s true or not, but I panicked and my fiancé said to purchase it, so I did.
> The cost was about $6813 USD or $5000 GBP. The price would go up to $6000GBP after January.
> I figured even in LA I would have purchased this for $6550 plus 10% sales tax so I’d save a few hundred dollars.
> What did you guys purchase your items for and where?



Well, sort of. You technically have to declare it upon returning to the United States. I'm not sure how much if any duty there would be on it, but this notion that things from overseas are "tax free" isn't entirely true.


----------



## J.P.

Just noticed price increase in Germany:
trinity ring special edition went from 930€ to 960€;
small clash ring WG from 2.200€ to 2.260€;
pasha steel watch 35mm from 6.000€ to 6.150€ and so on...


----------



## scheurin

J.P. said:


> Just noticed price increase in Germany



This is not beacause of Cartier but because of Merkel and her fellows.


----------



## Frivole88

hi, anyone knows if the regular juc with diamonds was included in the lastest price increase? i checked the website and its $11,800. is that an old price or new?


----------



## Yodabest

kristinlorraine said:


> hi, anyone knows if the regular juc with diamonds was included in the lastest price increase? i checked the website and its $11,800. is that an old price or new?



The price did not change.


----------



## zelozel

Hi all. 
Will there be any further price increase in Australia since the recent one back in Oct?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! anyone know if cartier will be impacted by the US tariff of 25% of imported goods !??


----------



## chloe_78

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello! anyone know if cartier will be impacted by the US tariff of 25% of imported goods !??


I asked my SA today and he said there will be a price increase if the issue is not resolved, but he wouldn’t give me an exact date.


----------



## ChanelCartier

chloe_78 said:


> I asked my SA today and he said there will be a price increase if the issue is not resolved, but he wouldn’t give me an exact date.


OMG


----------



## scheurin

Not really- see attached. Maybe the Love as it contains: 8205.40.00 Screwdrivers and base metal parts thereof  

Besides of that they can move production to Switzerland are out of these issues.


----------



## gcheanud

chloe_78 said:


> I asked my SA today and he said there will be a price increase if the issue is not resolved, but he wouldn’t give me an exact date.



I had been hearing this same thing! I've been wanting the love ring in YG as a graduation present, but decided just now to get it in case of any potential price increases.


----------



## chloe_78

gcheanud said:


> I had been hearing this same thing! I've been wanting the love ring in YG as a graduation present, but decided just now to get it in case of any potential price increases.


Same here! I was thinking about getting the RG JUC ring in a few months but looks like that purchase may now have to be in a few days!


----------



## Caz71

zelozel said:


> Hi all.
> Will there be any further price increase in Australia since the recent one back in Oct?



I hope not. Hubby wants get me love hoops for my 50th in April


----------



## wenlet

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello! anyone know if cartier will be impacted by the US tariff of 25% of imported goods !??



wait, what tariff is this??


----------



## Gjminton

Does anyone know if Cartier will be impacted by the new U.S. tariff of French goods? Any information is appreciated.


----------



## scheurin

See the other general price increase thread.


----------



## ChanelCartier

I heard there is a worldwide increase on February 1st! Has anyone else heard?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I was just about to post this here too! Diamonds in Dubai on IG mentioned it in her last post! US just had one in October wth. Maybe it’s just high jewelry like VCA is doing on the 21st of Jan cause Cartier and VCA just increased end of last year.


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I was just about to post this here too! Diamonds in Dubai on IG mentioned it in her last post! US just had one in October wth. Maybe it’s just high jewelry like VCA is doing on the 21st of Jan cause Cartier and VCA just increased end of last year.


IDK but she said it's on everything.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ChanelCartier said:


> IDK but she said it's on everything.



I’m going to text my SA now and let y’all know what I find out.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Ugh bad news. Yes price increase is confirmed in US she’s just unsure of by how much and which collections but she is almost positive the Love collection will increase again because of low supply and high demand. Bummer, this all sucks and happens too often. She will keep me updated though once they find out more and I will post when I know more and specific dates.


----------



## Suzil

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Ugh bad news. Yes price increase is confirmed in US she’s just unsure of by how much and which collections but she is almost positive the Love collection will increase again because of low supply and high demand. Bummer, this all sucks and happens too often. She will keep me updated though once they find out more and I will post when I know more and specific dates.


Thank you so much for the intel! Please keep us posted!


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Ugh bad news. Yes price increase is confirmed in US she’s just unsure of by how much and which collections but she is almost positive the Love collection will increase again because of low supply and high demand. Bummer, this all sucks and happens too often. She will keep me updated though once they find out more and I will post when I know more and specific dates.


It's only been two months since the last US price increase. That's crazy.


----------



## south-of-france

Will it be world wide?


----------



## ChanelCartier

south-of-france said:


> Will it be world wide?


Yes, that is what I heard.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ChanelCartier said:


> It's only been two months since the last US price increase. That's crazy.



I know it’s unbelievable. Getting just like Chanel.


----------



## Felhg

ChanelCartier said:


> Yes, that is what I heard.



Oh no!!! This is horrible ):


----------



## dove221

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Ugh bad news. Yes price increase is confirmed in US she’s just unsure of by how much and which collections but she is almost positive the Love collection will increase again because of low supply and high demand. Bummer, this all sucks and happens too often. She will keep me updated though once they find out more and I will post when I know more and specific dates.


ughh I just contacted my SA I am waiting to hear back from her. I wanted to purchase the Tank Watch for my birthday next month. I have put off purchasing the Love Bracelet until we go to Hawaii in April to save on taxes. I am so annoyed....


----------



## dove221

dove221 said:


> ughh I just contacted my SA I am waiting to hear back from her. I wanted to purchase the Tank Watch for my birthday next month. I have put off purchasing the Love Bracelet until we go to Hawaii in April to save on taxes. I am so annoyed....



She said she has not heard anything and will let me know? I have an appointment for next month....


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

dove221 said:


> She said she has not heard anything and will let me know? I have an appointment for next month....



Mine didn’t have any details, but she knows a price increase is coming, they heard from corporate. I saw it mentioned on IG too from another source but I’m just hoping deep down it’s all wrong


----------



## ChanelFan29

This is too bad.  I wanted a small JUC to go with my two love cuffs.  Have been a bit indecisive about adding the third bracelet.  I didn’t mind stomaching the one price increase, but a second one might be a deal breaker.  I was going to get it as an anniversary/birthday present in the late spring.

I am hours from the store, so it’s not like I can pop in to try it on.  I don’t know which size I even want.


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Mine didn’t have any details, but she knows a price increase is coming, they heard from corporate. I saw it mentioned on IG too from another source but I’m just hoping deep down it’s all wrong


I think it's true.


----------



## chiaoapple

In HK it is confirmed 4 to 7% increase from Feb 1, so I expect something similar across Asia and probably worldwide....


----------



## dove221

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Mine didn’t have any details, but she knows a price increase is coming, they heard from corporate. I saw it mentioned on IG too from another source but I’m just hoping deep down it’s all wrong


Me too! Their prices are already crazy lmao. I remember her telling me May timeframe.


----------



## scheurin

Interesting to read trough here. A price in crease is "horrible"? Just lika a horrible wage increase?

Honestly, I did not expect an increase that soon but it all makes sense given that the latest was low to moderate and did not effect many pieces, e.g. all Loves and JUC w/ diamonds stayed the same. Frankly I want to see prices being the same forever, too (2 centuries ago prices at a restaurant were painted on the wall) but that is not the reality. Cartier =Richemont almost made a loss recently therefore they need to sth to get the stock price up again. I, too, was suffering as being a major stockholder.

Reports I hear from the boutiques indicate they are good in business these days. Looks like as people do not travel for leisure and stopped eating out, going to concerts and so forth they just have more money left to spend. Just look at the European savings rate. Makes all sense to me.


----------



## Felhg

scheurin said:


> Interesting to read trough here. A price in crease is "horrible"? Just lika a horrible wage increase?
> 
> Honestly, I did not expect an increase that soon but it all makes sense given that the latest was low to moderate and did not effect many pieces, e.g. all Loves and JUC w/ diamonds stayed the same. Frankly I want to see prices being the same forever, too (2 centuries ago prices at a restaurant were painted on the wall) but that is not the reality. Cartier =Richemont almost made a loss recently therefore they need to sth to get the stock price up again. I, too, was suffering as being a major stockholder.
> 
> Reports I hear from the boutiques indicate they are good in business these days. Looks like as people do not travel for leisure and stopped eating out, going to concerts and so forth they just have more money left to spend. Just look at the European savings rate. Makes all sense to me.



Oh dear, I did say that it was "horrible" in an earlier post. I think what I meant to say was that it wasn't a pleasant news to hear when you're someone planning on making a purchase in the middle of the year.

An increase in wage and increase in prices, depending on whose perspective you're viewing it from, both can either be a positive or negative thing (boss vs employee; owner of business vs consumers).

For lay consumers, a price increase is generally something we will usually whine about. Of course understanding that you're a major stockholder in the company, you'd wish for the company to resume making profits pre-COVID, and that is understandable.

I think it just depends on which pair of lenses you're viewing this price increase from.- a normal consumer, or a person who has interests tied to the profit and loss of the company.

But yes, i think we all understand why an increase in price is needed, given that the gold prices skyrocketed in 2020 due to COVID19. It was interesting to hear your point of view! Good to remember there is a diverse backgrounds of people on this forum!


----------



## scheurin

Good point and yes, I felt "horrible" when Cartier halved its dividend   (need to correct Richmont is a major stock position for me and - while not too insignificant - not major for Cartier).

Anyone familiar with the US forever-stamps? Why not introducing similar at Cartier? 

Just came into my mind that Cartier might use this *adaption* to correct for currency fluctuations. Happened in the past, too. So maybe no increase in Europe? Just speculation, dunno.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

scheurin said:


> Interesting to read trough here. A price in crease is "horrible"? Just lika a horrible wage increase?
> 
> Honestly, I did not expect an increase that soon but it all makes sense given that the latest was low to moderate and did not effect many pieces, e.g. all Loves and JUC w/ diamonds stayed the same. Frankly I want to see prices being the same forever, too (2 centuries ago prices at a restaurant were painted on the wall) but that is not the reality. Cartier =Richemont almost made a loss recently therefore they need to sth to get the stock price up again. I, too, was suffering as being a major stockholder.
> 
> Reports I hear from the boutiques indicate they are good in business these days. Looks like as people do not travel for leisure and stopped eating out, going to concerts and so forth they just have more money left to spend. Just look at the European savings rate. Makes all sense to me.



I’m going to assume you do not live in the US but Love did increase in October, not by much but still. We’ve also had such a demand for goods (not just luxury) so this unfortunately all makes too much sense.


----------



## SPBiaes

I mean Cartier is not the only jewelry brand, so raising prices will always have that risk of pushing some casual customers away from Cartier to brands like Bulgari, Chopard, Chaumet or VCA and Tiffany. I doubt that people frequent Belperron will care about the prices increases on a Love bracelet that much, and die hard fan of Cartier will buy them anyway. Each group has their own opinions, but it is up to the audience to decide whose opinions weigh more.


----------



## scheurin

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m going to assume you do not live in the US but Love did increase in October, not by much but still. We’ve also had such a demand for goods (not just luxury) so this unfortunately all makes too much sense.



I occasionally do live in the US albeit just part-time. The Love increase was not for every item afaik. Back then I wondered about the selective and almost insignificant increase - at least compared to other brands.


----------



## scheurin

Update: In Europe nothing is known so far. My impression still is that you here in this forum know much more than the boutiques do themselves.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Felhg said:


> Oh dear, I did say that it was "horrible" in an earlier post. I think what I meant to say was that it wasn't a pleasant news to hear when you're someone planning on making a purchase in the middle of the year.
> 
> An increase in wage and increase in prices, depending on whose perspective you're viewing it from, both can either be a positive or negative thing (boss vs employee; owner of business vs consumers).
> 
> For lay consumers, a price increase is generally something we will usually whine about. Of course understanding that you're a major stockholder in the company, you'd wish for the company to resume making profits pre-COVID, and that is understandable.
> 
> I think it just depends on which pair of lenses you're viewing this price increase from.- a normal consumer, or a person who has interests tied to the profit and loss of the company.
> 
> But yes, i think we all understand why an increase in price is needed, given that the gold prices skyrocketed in 2020 due to COVID19. It was interesting to hear your point of view! Good to remember there is a diverse backgrounds of people on this forum!


Gold has been going down.


----------



## scheurin

Gold prices in the last two years attached. Should we suggest Cartier to couple their prices to the price of gold?


----------



## scheurin

btw. Just calculated the rhodination costs as I was wondering a bit why the rhodinated items have not been subject to the latest Cartier price increase. Rhodium is now @ a stunning 21k USD per ounce up from below 1000. Yes, this is more than 10 times the price of gold.   Still at this level it comes down to only about 70 USD for a Love bracelet if I did the math right.


----------



## SPBiaes

If people wanted to buy actual gold or gems they would not go to a jewelry brand like Cartier, just like Alhambra fans didn’t buy them bc the materials are “precious” - we all know they are not. We buy jewelries for their designs, brand names and/or the histories behind. Opinions from different perspectives are always welcomed bc that’s how we learn. Simply put, due to different backgrounds and conflicts of interest, certain opinions may seem hard to understand to one group of people but not to another. In the end, it’s the company’s decision to sell and the consumer’s decision to buy.


----------



## chanelbee23

Yup, my SA confirmed a price increase in Dubai starting Feb 1st, but couldn’t say how much


----------



## south-of-france

Has this happened before, such a short period?
Sept. 2020
Feb. 2021
When were the last ones?


----------



## lv in yyc

Any news about increase in Canada for Love collection?


----------



## k5ml3k

I asked my SA and she said she has not heard of any price increase...specially so close to the last one but I guess we’ll find out in due time.


----------



## Promises.made

My SA said she also hasn’t heard of a price increase for Feb 1st but would keep me posted.


----------



## south-of-france

So after reviewing the first 35 pages of this thread (2007/08-2013) it seems price increases often happened in Sept. and Feb./Apr. Also on Jan. 21 instead of Feb. 1. Who knows!


----------



## ChanelCartier

south-of-france said:


> So after reviewing the first 35 pages of this thread (2007/08-2013) it seems price increases often happened in Sept. and Feb./Apr. Also on Jan. 21 instead of Feb. 1. Who knows!


Who know is right!


----------



## south-of-france

At least we know 2 a year have happened before, in early fall and spring, sometimes, lol.


----------



## Caz71

Feck. Anyone know in Australia. Im booked to go in end of jan. Thats tight.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I was in the boutique trying on Loves last week.  My SA said there was not going to be an increase on Loves anytime soon.  I hope that is correct.


----------



## specme

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I was in the boutique trying on Loves last week.  My SA said there was not going to be an increase on Loves anytime soon.  I hope that is correct.


Me too !


----------



## Hq8

chanelbee23 said:


> Yup, my SA confirmed a price increase in Dubai starting Feb 1st, but couldn’t say how much


All cartier collections or some items!


----------



## princessna

Any1 knows if there's a price increase in SG?


----------



## Luvshandbags

I have texted my SA at South Coast Plaza and she has not heard of an increase. I made an appt for Feb. 6th to make a purchase so I hope she is correct.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I ordered a small JUC just incase, but I have no intel on the increase.  I was going to get it in the late spring/early summer as an anniversary/birthday gift anyway!  This is probably my last Cartier piece anyway, I have all of the items I want now.


----------



## specme

I went Saturday and asked the SA and he said no increase that he’s heard of and they usually hear 2 weeks out plus they just had one in October and before that it was 4 years ago.


----------



## Caz71

I chatted to an ambassador online she said no price increase in feb in Australia!!!!


----------



## Caz71

Ok went into cartier yest.  He said only China


----------



## candyfloz

6% increase in JUC SM in HK


----------



## chanelbee23

candyfloz said:


> 6% increase in JUC SM in HK


Similar increases on the love and JUC lines in Dubai, but the clash line seems unchanged


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I believe I do not see any changes on US website so far.


----------



## candyfloz

Looks like it’s regional, there aren’t any changes in the U.K. too. I wonder why some places have had this increase


----------



## lumkeikei

Regular rose gold juste un clou was $53,000 HKD now $56,000


----------



## south-of-france

No change in Switzerland as far as I have seen


----------



## XCCX

chanelbee23 said:


> Similar increases on the love and JUC lines in Dubai, but the clash line seems unchanged


Ugh I’m kind of bumped because of this..
I knew about the increase and went to the boutique yesterday to get the WG love band with 1 diamond.. I regret now not getting the WG love bracelet with 4 diamonds too/instead.. both are on my list but I decided I’m not ready to purchase the bracelet now (been buying alot since the pandemic lol) so thought only the ring for now.. but it was devastating when I realized this morning that the 6% increase in the love ring is nothing compared to the love (what was I thinking? But I was trying to slow down on purchases and at least I managed to lol).
I even contacted my SA today so see if I can exchange the ring for the bracelet with the old price answer was big fat NO 
Any words of wisdom to comfort me you lovely people?


----------



## ChanelCartier

XCCX said:


> Ugh I’m kind of bumped because of this..
> I knew about the increase and went to the boutique yesterday to get the WG love band with 1 diamond.. I regret now not getting the WG love bracelet with 4 diamonds too/instead.. both are on my list but I decided I’m not ready to purchase the bracelet now (been buying alot since the pandemic lol) so thought only the ring for now.. but it was devastating when I realized this morning that the 6% increase in the love ring is nothing compared to the love (what was I thinking? But I was trying to slow down on purchases and at least I managed to lol).
> I even contacted my SA today so see if I can exchange the ring for the bracelet with the old price answer was big fat NO
> Any words of wisdom to comfort me you lovely people?


It's okay, don't beat yourself up. You will get it when it feels right. You have more time to save up now.


----------



## sashinla

I don't see any increase on the US website either.


----------



## XCCX

ChanelCartier said:


> It's okay, don't beat yourself up. You will get it when it feels right. You have more time to save up now.


Thank you for the reassurance


----------



## ChanelCartier

XCCX said:


> Thank you for the reassurance


You're welcome!


----------



## candyfloz

Which country is now the cheapest to buy the juc sm bracelet after these price increases?


----------



## goodcrush

XCCX said:


> Ugh I’m kind of bumped because of this..
> I knew about the increase and went to the boutique yesterday to get the WG love band with 1 diamond.. I regret now not getting the WG love bracelet with 4 diamonds too/instead.. both are on my list but I decided I’m not ready to purchase the bracelet now (been buying alot since the pandemic lol) so thought only the ring for now.. but it was devastating when I realized this morning that the 6% increase in the love ring is nothing compared to the love (what was I thinking? But I was trying to slow down on purchases and at least I managed to lol).
> I even contacted my SA today so see if I can exchange the ring for the bracelet with the old price answer was big fat NO
> Any words of wisdom to comfort me you lovely people?



what about if you didn’t exchange but purchased in addition to? Is the answer still no? The SAs do have the power to offer the old price... I would ask again!


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> what about if you didn’t exchange but purchased in addition to? Is the answer still no? The SAs do have the power to offer the old price... I would ask again!


I believe it would be a no as well since the new price is on the system and they can not control it.. I’ll ask again when I take my other items to have shining service tomorrow but I doubt it’ll work..


----------



## XCCX

I have an update!!!

I went in to get the shining service for my plain loves and was assisted by a different SA, I asked if I can exchange my ring or get the bracelet with the old price in anyway, she first said it can’t be done then offered to check the availability of my size, it was available, 1 piece! She then asked me to give her a few minutes and went inside, came back offering a 3% discount (price increase was 6%) and since I knew I wanted the bracelet I did not hesitate at all and I am now a proud owner of “discounted” Cartier Love diamond bracelet  

Thank you @goodcrush for encouraging me to ask again  

Will post photos later! Yay!



goodcrush said:


> what about if you didn’t exchange but purchased in addition to? Is the answer still no? The SAs do have the power to offer the old price... I would ask again!


----------



## dove221

XCCX said:


> I have an update!!!
> 
> I went in to get the shining service for my plain loves and was assisted by a different SA, I asked if I can exchange my ring or get the bracelet with the old price in anyway, she first said it can’t be done then offered to check the availability of my size, it was available, 1 piece! She then asked me to give her a few minutes and went inside, came back offering a 3% discount (price increase was 6%) and since I knew I wanted the bracelet I did not hesitate at all and I am now a proud owner of “discounted” Cartier Love diamond bracelet
> 
> Thank you @goodcrush for encouraging me to ask again
> 
> Will post photos later! Yay!


That is great news! Congrats!


----------



## XCCX

dove221 said:


> That is great news! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## goodcrush

XCCX said:


> I have an update!!!
> 
> I went in to get the shining service for my plain loves and was assisted by a different SA, I asked if I can exchange my ring or get the bracelet with the old price in anyway, she first said it can’t be done then offered to check the availability of my size, it was available, 1 piece! She then asked me to give her a few minutes and went inside, came back offering a 3% discount (price increase was 6%) and since I knew I wanted the bracelet I did not hesitate at all and I am now a proud owner of “discounted” Cartier Love diamond bracelet
> 
> Thank you @goodcrush for encouraging me to ask again
> 
> Will post photos later! Yay!



I am so so happy for you! I just responded in another thread. Yes and 3% is way better than 0%!  Can’t wait to see photos of your new set. Enjoy them!!!


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> I am so so happy for you! I just responded in another thread. Yes and 3% is way better than 0%!  Can’t wait to see photos of your new set. Enjoy them!!!


Thank you so much!!! I just posted some photos in the Cartier love bracelet thread


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

the whole gold paved diamond love is 59000 right now was that recently increased?


----------



## Bumbles

Caz71 said:


> I chatted to an ambassador online she said no price increase in feb in Australia!!!!


Really? That’s great news. I’m on the fence with the JUC bracelet and still undecided.


----------



## MsKaren

Prices have gone down in the UK since the weekend. Shocked, but the price of gold has dropped so that will be why. Could be a good time to buy if you were thinking of anything.


----------



## umamanikam

Wonder if van cleef will reduce the prices since it’s their sister company .


----------



## smiley13tree

I'm so glad prices have been reduced! It was overpriced compared to the rest of the world. The Van Cleef 10 motif is $1k more in the US than the JUC, but in the UK, the 10 motif costs only £250 more than the JUC (previous price). I found that ridiculous and decided to stop buying Cartier in the UK. But now I am definitely open to it again!


----------



## scheurin

By how much?


----------



## 3lena

scheurin said:


> By how much?


Depends what you’re looking at, but the love bracelet went down by a couple hundred pounds.

so upset since I bought it when it was £6k and now it’s £5650


----------



## scheurin

Thx. They do some rebalancing from time to time. Good for you in the UK but it wouldn't help us outside only becoming in line what we pay here anyway.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes no change on the styles I looked at in Switzerland


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Yes no change on the styles I looked at in Switzerland



Yes the Stutz dropped quite a bit recently.


----------



## Caz71

Never heard of this happening in Australia. Damn


----------



## KensingtonUK

MsKaren said:


> Prices have gone down in the UK since the weekend. Shocked, but the price of gold has dropped so that will be why. Could be a good time to buy if you were thinking of anything.


Wonder if it’s due to the strength of the pound?  I used to buy my Cartier at heathrow but now with the pound being stronger and them getting rid of vat free shipping, it’s no longer a deal.


----------



## Alena21

KensingtonUK said:


> Wonder if it’s due to the strength of the pound?  I used to buy my Cartier at heathrow but now with the pound being stronger and them getting rid of vat free shipping, it’s no longer a deal.


Oh ,so now the prices at the airport are the same like in the Cartier boutiques in London??


----------



## KensingtonUK

Alena21 said:


> Oh ,so now the prices at the airport are the same like in the Cartier boutiques in London??


Yep as of January 2021 and no longer can claim VAT tax back when you leave the UK.  It’s such a shame and will hurt heathrow and the economy. There is an active lawsuit going on with heathrow and global bleu again the UK government.  I always make an effort to fly out of London over other cities in Europe but now I will prob choose Paris airport.


----------



## Alena21

KensingtonUK said:


> Yep as of January 2021 and no longer can claim VAT tax back when you leave the UK.  It’s such a shame and will hurt heathrow and the economy. There is an active lawsuit going on with heathrow and global bleu again the UK government.  I always make an effort to fly out of London over other cities in Europe but now I will prob choose Paris airport.


Thank you for the info. I loved duty free in Heathrow too. I didn't know it has been suspended.


----------



## MsKaren

KensingtonUK said:


> Wonder if it’s due to the strength of the pound?  I used to buy my Cartier at heathrow but now with the pound being stronger and them getting rid of vat free shipping, it’s no longer a deal.


I was told by a friend that it was because of the drop in the price of gold but that could be wrong. I also didn’t know there were no savings to be had at Heathrow anymore, that’s a shame!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  
It'll be easier to track increases if we stay on topic, there's a thread regarding some countries decreasing if you'd like to join the convo there!


----------



## Alena21

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> It'll be easier to track increases if we stay on topic, there's a thread regarding some countries decreasing if you'd like to join the convo there!


Link please. Can't seem to be able to find it. 
TIA


----------



## Swanky

Alena21 said:


> Link please. Can't seem to be able to find it.
> TIA



Cartier Price Decrease


----------



## Alena21

Swanky said:


> Cartier Price Decrease


Thank you


----------



## Luiza Spindola

Hi guys, here in brazil, the love bracelet SM had price increase....


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Luiza Spindola said:


> Hi guys, here in brazil, the love bracelet SM had price increase....


Hi! Thanks for sharing.  I was wondering if there is another increase in Canada soon.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Oh gosh I hope not!! I have an appt on may 8 here in Vancouver


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Chanellover2015 said:


> Oh gosh I hope not!! I have an appt on may 8 here in Vancouver


Please let me know if you hear anything.  I have a few things on my list.


----------



## Parisluxury

Anyone know about Australia?


----------



## Bagloverosh

Any price increases anywhere else?


----------



## VSUVUS

Chanellover2015 said:


> Oh gosh I hope not!! I have an appt on may 8 here in Vancouver



Hi, did you by chance hear anything about price increase during your recent appointment?

thank you! hope you got something beautiful


----------



## Chanellover2015

No no price increase mentioned in Vancouver.  It was my first time in the boutique and I was running a bit late, so with the fact that I was trying to get there and was out of breath I forgot to ask 

I did though end up getting the small juc ring in yellow gold.Omg I’m in loooove with it. I know I know it’s just a piece of jewelry but it’s really something the design (simple)I can’t explain I just really like it. And even though it’s the thin version  it really stands out!!

I tried on the rose gold juc bracelet in small with diamonds as they didn’t have any YG in stock. I’m actually surprised that it wasn’t as ‘light’ as I thought it would be. It was nice but didn’t make my heart sing.

The love small bracelet was also quite nice - liked it better than the juc bracelet  but couldn’t make up my mind and honestly the JUC ring is my first Cartier piece and I want to enjoy it first before I decide on what to get next.

but if there was for sure any ‘confirmed’ rumour of a price increase then I’d have to make a decision.


----------



## Bumbles

Can anyone tell me when was the last price increase and roughly when is the next one due? New to Cartier and still undecided on which bracelet so want to know when I need to make a decision by. Thanks


----------



## meowkittycat

Parisluxury said:


> Anyone know about Australia?



I was at Cartier last week. There isn't any price increases as far as the sales people on the floor are aware of, but apparently, price increases usually happen around June. Last year, they just had a small price increase in September, which sounds about right. Ideally, if there's something you want, the sooner you get, the better.


----------



## vodense

I’m located in Europe and my SA said a price increase wouldn’t happen before September. Not sure if that’s worldwide too. 
She promised me that she would inform me a month before the price increase/when they get more information.


----------



## Bumbles

vodense said:


> I’m located in Europe and my SA said a price increase wouldn’t happen before September. Not sure if that’s worldwide too.
> She promised me that she would inform me a month before the price increase/when they get more information.


Thanks for sharing. I’m wanting to get juc but undecided on diamonds or no diamonds so still deciding. If no increase til September at least that gives me some time to make up my mind


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just got the info from my SA, will be another price increase in Hong Kong in Jun or Jul. Don't know the exact date and I believe would be for Asia Pacific area.


----------



## lumkeikei

Cartier Forever said:


> Just got the info from my SA, will be another price increase in Hong Kong in Jun or Jul. Don't know the exact date and I believe would be for Asia Pacific area.


I can never keep up with all the increases


----------



## south-of-france

Any news for Europe?


----------



## lumkeikei

My SA said price increase in hk will happen mid June


----------



## Lookelou

lumkeikei said:


> My SA said price increase in hk will happen mid June


Any news on price increase in US??


----------



## scheurin

This is the Richemont stock chart. Somehow we have to justify this increase - which I am really happy about as a larger stakeholder.

Still, the increases at Cartier are not excessive in my view.


----------



## CrazyCool01

scheurin said:


> This is the Richemont stock chart. Somehow we have to justify this increase - which I am really happy about as a larger stakeholder.
> 
> Still, the increases at Cartier are not excessive in my view.
> 
> View attachment 5096334


If you compare to the price equivalent to the gold used we pay a lotttt more for just brand name and craftsmanship. Luxury gold jewellery is always over priced!


----------



## k5ml3k

Lookelou said:


> Any news on price increase in US??


Just saw my SA today and she said no price increase that she's heard of...so I think we may be safe


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

The Cartier paved thin bracelet the last time I checked was still 26700. Today I checked price is up by a 1000 usd  can anyone tell me when was the increase. I totally missed it


----------



## VSUVUS

I must be on here too much...last night I had a dream I went into a Cartier store to try on some pieces and brought it up to the SA _"so, I heard there's a price increase coming up"_ and the SA replied _"oh? where did you hear that?"_ I said _"online"_ and she smirked and said _"just for you *wink* yes, there is one coming up in June"_


----------



## Cartier Forever

My SA said the coming price increase would be worldwide. I am not very sure, better check it out with your local boutiques.


----------



## south-of-france

Cartier Forever said:


> My SA said the coming price increase would be worldwide. I am not very sure, better check it out with your local boutiques.


Do you know when? Thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

south-of-france said:


> Do you know when? Thanks!



I don't know the details, lumkeikei mentioned the one in hk will happen in mid Jun. My SA just called me today to remind me to purchase the item I want. She told me it's a worldwide price adjustment, so just wanna inform you ladies to double check with your local boutiques.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Cartier Forever said:


> I don't know the details, lumkeikei mentioned the one in hk will happen in mid Jun. My SA just called me today to remind me to purchase the item I want. She told me it's a worldwide price adjustment, so just wanna inform you ladies to double check with your local boutiques.



Where are you located if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Cartier Forever

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Where are you located if you don’t mind me asking?


Hong Kong


----------



## Lookelou

Cartier Forever said:


> I don't know the details, lumkeikei mentioned the one in hk will happen in mid Jun. My SA just called me today to remind me to purchase the item I want. She told me it's a worldwide price adjustment, so just wanna inform you ladies to double check with your local boutiques.


I have a pricing question if you can help?  I am in the US.  I dont have a Cartier in my state, so usually buy from my SA in another state and have it shipped into my state- and I pay the state tax in my (receiving end) state.  but I was on the website last night, and I saw that online only charges 4% flat tax to a state (like mine) that doesnt have a boutique.  Does anyone know if my SA will charge me the lower online flat tax, or the higher normal state tax??  It is a significant different- less than 1/2 my states tax rate.
any info welcome!


----------



## rat_stack

Lookelou said:


> I have a pricing question if you can help?  I am in the US.  I dont have a Cartier in my state, so usually buy from my SA in another state and have it shipped into my state- and I pay the state tax in my (receiving end) state.  but I was on the website last night, and I saw that online only charges 4% flat tax to a state (like mine) that doesnt have a boutique.  Does anyone know if my SA will charge me the lower online flat tax, or the higher normal state tax??  It is a significant different- less than 1/2 my states tax rate.
> any info welcome!



I have ordered online twice to different states and both times was charged the tax of the receiving state (NJ 6.625% and DE 0%). New Jersey has a Cartier boutique but Delaware does not, but Delaware also has no sales tax. I'm not sure what this 4% flat tax you saw is, but I have not encountered it.


----------



## Lookelou

hmmm...interesting- thank you!  I think because my state doesnt have a Cartier boutique, all online sales have to be charged tax- so it is a set 4% online.  I took notice of the 4% tax rate as I was making purchases on Fashionphile- then went and checked Cartier.  
thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Ylesiya

Singapore confirmed price increase 1st July 3-5%.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Reminder to stay on topic, of price increases only please. Other topics can be discussed in their own threads


----------



## cwhit

My SA said that there is not a price increase planned for the US


----------



## Gringach

Anyone knows if they will increase their prices in Switzerland?


----------



## myztic

My SA said the price increase in USA is June 30.


----------



## pmaclove

Well then good thing I am going in on 28th!


----------



## 7777777

My SA told a couple days ago that there is no price increase in USA


----------



## NY2LA

7777777 said:


> My SA told a couple days ago that there is no price increase in USA


People in the Cartier Facebook group are saying that their SAs (in the US) are reporting price increase of 5% on June 30th


----------



## 7777777

NY2LA said:


> People in the Cartier Facebook group are saying that their SAs (in the US) are reporting price increase of 5% on June 30th


She said it's just for high jewelry line. Are they reporting 5% across the board?


----------



## NY2LA

7777777 said:


> She said it's just for high jewelry line. Are they reporting 5% across the board?


They’re saying everything


----------



## jsmile

Anyone heard anything in Canada?


----------



## hibenji

According to my SA, there will be a price increase on all jewelry starting 6/30. I’m in the US.


----------



## periogirl28

My Thai SA tells me it's 5-7% effective 16th June. I am guessing this is  across the board.


----------



## naamig

Does anyone know of any price increase in Australia? Will it be 16 June or 30 June?


----------



## Gringach

I was planning to get a bracelet next week-end  maybe I should rush to the boutique on Monday?
I would be grateful if anyone can inform about Switzerland


----------



## charineC

Does anyone knows if there will be a price increase in singapore? Thank you


----------



## pibi

Anyone know when the increase in the U.K. is expected?


----------



## pikanmu

hibenji said:


> According to my SA, there will be a price increase on all jewelry starting 6/30. I’m in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5108006


I am also in the US, and I was told the price increase is coming June 30th and is 6% across jewelry items, but if you have something specific, may want to confirm!


----------



## dbcelly

pikanmu said:


> I am also in the US, and I was told the price increase is coming June 30th and is 6% across jewelry items, but if you have something specific, may want to confirm!


Arg... Does anyone know if watches are included in the price increase?  I mean...Watches have their own section on the website, so I fingers crossed it won't be.


----------



## hibenji

Another captured texts with my Cartier SA…


----------



## dove221

My SA contacted me yesterday about the increase as well and to make purchases by the 30th of this month.


----------



## colexalt

My SA also said there will be a price increase in July (Singapore) tho date is unconfirmed atm


----------



## inaiinai

colexalt said:


> My SA also said there will be a price increase in July (Singapore) tho date is unconfirmed atm


Hi, only watches or jewelry too?


----------



## kelzdez

Anyone have any news of Australia? I emailed online customer service and received a vague response, not sure if this means there won’t be an increase or if they’re just keeping it under wraps lol:

In reply to your question, we are pleased to let you know that we had price adjustment in September 2020 and we do not have any information for Year 2021 price adjustment at this moment.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I don’t follow price increases because I don’t shop at Cartier often, but today our SA confirmed there was a price increase at the end of the month and said it was good that we came in this weekend.

My local store is appointment-only right now and it was booked out the past two weekends. It’s a good thing we made it in this weekend, given that next weekend we have Father’s Day.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

kelzdez said:


> Anyone have any news of Australia? I emailed online customer service and received a vague response, not sure if this means there won’t be an increase or if they’re just keeping it under wraps lol:
> 
> In reply to your question, we are pleased to let you know that we had price adjustment in September 2020 and we do not have any information for Year 2021 price adjustment at this moment.



hopefully we are exluded in this increase, looks like we are already paying the highest prices globally. Interestingly I had a look at the 4 diamond love currently selling for $15900 here in aus. In Singapore it retails for $15100SGD which are equivalent to $14850 aud


----------



## kelzdez

Mjxxsyd said:


> hopefully we are exluded in this increase, looks like we are already paying the highest prices globally. Interestingly I had a look at the 4 diamond love currently selling for $15900 here in aus. In Singapore it retails for $15100SGD which are equivalent to $14850 aud



I know right! I really hope we’re excluded. If we also get a 5-6% increase it’d take the regular love with no diamonds to over 10k AUD...


----------



## Mjxxsyd

kelzdez said:


> I know right! I really hope we’re excluded. If we also get a 5-6% increase it’d take the regular love with no diamonds to over 10k AUD...


Definitely, crazy.

fingers crossed, VCA excluded us this year probably for the same reason so there is a glimpse of hope.


----------



## naamig

kelzdez said:


> Anyone have any news of Australia? I emailed online customer service and received a vague response, not sure if this means there won’t be an increase or if they’re just keeping it under wraps lol:
> 
> In reply to your question, we are pleased to let you know that we had price adjustment in September 2020 and we do not have any information for Year 2021 price adjustment at this moment.



I went into a boutique in Australia today and the SA told me she wasn't aware of any upcoming price increases for Australia this month. Crazy how we are paying $300-500 more than other countries for the same pieces


----------



## XCCX

Mjxxsyd said:


> hopefully we are exluded in this increase, looks like we are already paying the highest prices globally. Interestingly I had a look at the 4 diamond love currently selling for $15900 here in aus. In Singapore it retails for $15100SGD which are equivalent to $14850 aud


In my area - Middle East - the prices were already higher than other regions and my SA confirmed an increase by end of month of only 1-2%


----------



## snowbird2019

Canada's price increase is 1% and is happening on June 30th


----------



## Chanellover2015

snowbird2019 said:


> Canada's price increase is 1% and is happening on June 30th



1%? Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChanelCartier

hibenji said:


> Another captured texts with my Cartier SA…
> View attachment 5109198


It is crazy! That's a huge jump in price, so soon after the last one.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mjxxsyd said:


> hopefully we are exluded in this increase, looks like we are already paying the highest prices globally. Interestingly I had a look at the 4 diamond love currently selling for $15900 here in aus. In Singapore it retails for $15100SGD which are equivalent to $14850 aud


This is good news ! Thanks so much


----------



## jsmile

snowbird2019 said:


> Canada's price increase is 1% and is happening on June 30th



Why bother with 1%..seems so petty for a luxury brand. I guess I should be happy it is 1%.


----------



## snowbird2019

I agree, not sure how they decided on 1%. I also find it frustrating that they're doing the price increase when some provinces are still in lockdown, but since it's a worldwide increase, I guess they don't have a choice.


----------



## chanelbee23

myztic said:


> My SA said the price increase in USA is June 30.


Did the US also have a price increase in March?


----------



## Jayda

How about europe? How much % price increase there?


----------



## south-of-france

It might be Jun 30 or July 15, around 3% for Switzerland I heard.


----------



## pibi

I was at the London store today and was told they weren’t aware of any price increase anytime soon.


----------



## vh1239

Is the price increase in the US 5% or 6%?


----------



## cmln

vh1239 said:


> Is the price increase in the US 5% or 6%?


My SA said 5-8%.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Price already increased as of today June 16 in Bangkok 6% - 8% and I heard that some items will be discontinued (i.e. Love Pave Ceramic, Love Gemstones)


----------



## ColetteBlue

vh1239 said:


> Is the price increase in the US 5% or 6%?


My SA said 5-6 for jewelry & watches.


----------



## scheurin

For me, too, it is hard to swallow these increases but when reading trough this whole thread I have the feeling that Cartier was quite modest in their increases the last couple of years so they might try to catch up now.


----------



## brnicutie

method said:


> My SA said 5-6 for jewelry & watches.


6% for US


----------



## Jayda

south-of-france said:


> It might be Jun 30 or July 15, around 3% for Switzerland I heard.




Saturday I will go to the Cartier Store Amsterdam (The Netherlands) I will ask if there is a price increase for Europe (France, Spain, Italie) and %


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> I was at the London store today and was told they weren’t aware of any price increase anytime soon.



I asked my SA and they don’t have any news of a price increase in the U.K. for now - they will let me know when one is coming up.

We did just have a price decrease in the U.K. earlier this year though. I reckon these prices increases now are so ensure prices are similar around the world because there were big discrepancies.


----------



## pibi

candyfloz said:


> I asked my SA and they don’t have any news of a price increase in the U.K. for now - they will let me know when one is coming up.
> 
> We did just have a price decrease in the U.K. earlier this year though. I reckon these prices increases now are so ensure prices are similar around the world because there were big discrepancies.


Which store is your SA based?


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> Which store is your SA based?



Harrods, what store did you ask?


----------



## pibi

candyfloz said:


> Harrods, what store did you ask?


Sloane Sq. My SA said he’d email me too if there was an increase due


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> Sloane Sq. My SA said he’d email me too if there was an increase due



Fingers crossed no increases for a while, I’m waiting until my birthday in September until I get a love bracelet


----------



## rat_stack

US sales associate said price increases 5-6% on entire Love and JUC lines, but not the Clash.


----------



## Blingthang

rat_stack said:


> US sales associate said price increases 5-6% on entire Love and JUC lines, but not the Clash.


Do you know when?


----------



## rat_stack

Blingthang said:


> Do you know when?



June 30 for the US increase.


----------



## Blingthang

rat_stack said:


> June 30 for the US increase.


Thank you


----------



## riri11

colexalt said:


> My SA also said there will be a price increase in July (Singapore) tho date is unconfirmed atm



Yes, a few weeks ago, my SA confirmed the price increase in Singapore is 15th July >.<


----------



## cwhit

Can anyone else confirm that the clash is excluded from the price increase? I hadn’t heard this from my SA. I was rushing to buy, but wouldn’t mind waiting until the end of the year. Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Does anyone know if the ecrou line is going up in the US?


----------



## Sergi

June 30 price increase in US. SA told me it will be worldwide. Jewelry up 6%. Watches up 5%.


----------



## kmang011

Can anyone post the history of price increases for the classic love and the slim love over the past couple years? 

I can’t find a chart that clearly spells it out online.


----------



## kmang011

Sergi said:


> June 30 price increase in US. SA told me it will be worldwide. Jewelry up 6%. Watches up 5%.



I guess this would place the classic love at just about 7,000 USD BEFORE state sales tax


----------



## pibi

kmang011 said:


> Can anyone post the history of price increases for the classic love and the slim love over the past couple years?
> 
> I can’t find a chart that clearly spells it out online.



There’s a thread called Cartier Love Price History


----------



## south-of-france

Do you know where?


----------



## goodcrush

I think Cartier is trying to get over where they were before the decrease some years ago. There are people walking around with loves on that cost more than current retail in the US. I know everyone is panicking but honestly they have been one of the most conservative brands as far as increases go. The increase they had in sept or oct whenever that was was the first in years.


----------



## scheurin

goodcrush said:


> I think Cartier is trying to get over where they were before the decrease some years ago. There are people walking around with loves on that cost more than current retail in the US. I know everyone is panicking but honestly they have been one of the most conservative brands as far as increases go. The increase they had in sept or oct whenever that was was the first in years.



Well said


----------



## Jetsetmax

cwhit said:


> Can anyone else confirm that the clash is excluded from the price increase? I hadn’t heard this from my SA. I was rushing to buy, but wouldn’t mind waiting until the end of the year. Thanks!



I didn't ask about that collection, however I was under the impression that the price increase is on everything.  6% on jewelry and 5% on watches.  You should check with your SA if there is a specific piece you are considering.


----------



## colexalt

inaiinai said:


> Hi, only watches or jewelry too?


I’m not sure about watches but for Jewelry 3-5% depending on the collection


----------



## Luckyu2

Does anyone know if the prices go up in Mexico as well? I was planning to purchase a JUC w/diamond in August when I go to Cancun.


----------



## Chanel123love

Luckyu2 said:


> Does anyone know if the prices go up in Mexico as well? I was planning to purchase a JUC w/diamond in August when I go to Cancun.


Cartier is more expensive in Mexico  versus USA .


----------



## Frivole88

Does anyone know if the Clash is included in the price increase?


----------



## Luckyu2

Chanel123love said:


> Cartier is more expensive in Mexico  versus USA .


Prices over there include 16% VAT which you are supposed to get back 10% refund. But you are right. It’s marginally cheaper than US considering the fact that I live in a state with high tax rate.


----------



## south-of-france

Luckyu2 said:


> Prices over there include 16% VAT which you are supposed to get back 10% refund. But you are right. It’s marginally cheaper than US considering the fact that I live in a state with high tax rate.


When I bought jewelry in Mexico, the SA swore that we would get VAT back after filing the forms. Never got anything, it was 1.5 years ago… so best not to calculate with a refund.


----------



## candyfloz

I’ve just been informed of a price adjustment in the U.K. on 15th July - SA couldn’t confirm the % but quite likely to be a price increase as we had a decrease earlier this year.


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> When I bought jewelry in Mexico, the SA swore that we would get VAT back after filing the forms. Never got anything, it was 1.5 years ago… so best not to calculate with a refund.



Did you honestly expect that? The same happened to me in the US where a sales rep told me I surely get my sales tax back. Didn't buy from him then for good reasons.

In Japan you pay w/o sales tax after a bunch of form sheets they fill in for you. So you're good there.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Jayda said:


> Saturday I will go to the Cartier Store Amsterdam (The Netherlands) I will ask if there is a price increase for Europe (France, Spain, Italie) and %



And, did you ask?


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> Did you honestly expect that? The same happened to me in the US where a sales rep told me I surely get my sales tax back. Didn't buy from him then for good reasons.
> 
> In Japan you pay w/o sales tax after a bunch of form sheets they fill in for you. So you're good there.



Yes I did. It always worked when buying in EU countries. So I didn‘t want to assume Mexican stores would scam me but hey, lesson learned.

Thanks for the Japan tip, it makes sense to do it that way.


----------



## mugmug

lumkeikei said:


> My SA said price increase in hk will happen mid June


So glad I came across this post cos I quickly ran to pick up some stuff before the increase! My SA says 15th July, increase will be around 5%


----------



## GucciGoneWild

south-of-france said:


> Yes I did. It always worked when buying in EU countries. So I didn‘t want to assume Mexican stores would scam me but hey, lesson learned.
> 
> Thanks for the Japan tip, it makes sense to do it that way.


For what it’s worth I got my VAT back after shopping at LV in Mexico City - take the SA’s card next time or contact the store if you don’t receive and they will get in touch with Global Blue (think that’s also in MX)


----------



## Runisaa

mugmug said:


> So glad I came across this post cos I quickly ran to pick up some stuff before the increase! My SA says 15th July, increase will be around 5%



Which country is this for?


----------



## Misucakey

kristinlorraine said:


> Does anyone know if the Clash is included in the price increase?


I'm also curious cuz I'm eyeing the clash necklace. It'd be great if anyone has more info. TIA!


----------



## Lookelou

south-of-france said:


> When I bought jewelry in Mexico, the SA swore that we would get VAT back after filing the forms. Never got anything, it was 1.5 years ago… so best not to calculate with a refund.


Thank you for letting us know!  I planned on buying my 10 DIA RG Love in Cancun and realized with the currency exchanged and the tax back- it would be the same as buying in US- and that I would need to stress about the refund!  If you don’t have a boutique near you/ don’t have an SA, I suggest Cartier e boutique.  I bought mine last week- no problems and perfect bracelet- and low tax rate cause I don’t have a boutique in my state


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any update on price increase in Australia!? TIA


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just confirmed, 2-7% increase on 15 Jul in Hong Kong.


----------



## babypanda

kristinlorraine said:


> Does anyone know if the Clash is included in the price increase?


Yes it’s included (6% increase in the US). I specifically confirmed this with my SA because I might pull the trigger this week. Here are the new prices according to my SA.

Medium Rose - $8,750 vs $9,250
Small Rose - $6,600 vs $7,000
Supple 8mm - $8,100 vs $8,550
(Prices without the VAT)


----------



## Jayda

Classy_Sam said:


> And, did you ask?



Yes I did! For Europe:

My SA told me that the price increase will be at 30-6 with a max of 5% She told me that she doesn’t know yet which peaces are included in this price increase.


----------



## pibi

U.K. confirmation on 3% increase on 15 July.


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> U.K. confirmation on 3% increase on 15 July.



Is that 3% across all collections? My SA couldn’t confirm the price adjustment, just told me there was one on the 15th


----------



## pibi

candyfloz said:


> Is that 3% across all collections? My SA couldn’t confirm the price adjustment, just told me there was one on the 15th



Which store does your SA work at? I called up a few who all said 3% and it’s on all jewellery.


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> Which store does your SA work at? I called up a few who all said 3% and it’s on all jewellery.



Harrods one! I’ll be going in soon so will ask them!


----------



## pibi

candyfloz said:


> Harrods one! I’ll be going in soon so will ask them!


Exciting! Good luck


----------



## south-of-france

Someone on FB posted an increase of 13%, any truth to that?


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Someone on FB posted an increase of 13%, any truth to that?


Not in the US. But could be true somewhere else. From what I’m reading here the increase is very different in percentage depending on the country you’re in


----------



## CrazyCool01

Credit to luxparis.bag on insta


----------



## beauty89

Can someone confirm the price increase date in the US?


----------



## girliegirl

SA told me 1% for Canada June 30th.


----------



## babypanda

beauty89 said:


> Can someone confirm the price increase date in the US?


June 30th. Increase of 6%


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Someone on FB posted an increase of 13%, any truth to that?



I'm not in the market for a new piece now but 13 % sounds a bit hefty unless it's Istanbul, Venezuela or the like.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Jayda said:


> Yes I did! For Europe:
> 
> My SA told me that the price increase will be at 30-6 with a max of 5% She told me that she doesn’t know yet which peaces are included in this price increase.



Thanks, I’m from the Netherlands as well so this is very helpfull.


----------



## closetluxe

ChanelCartier said:


> It is crazy! That's a huge jump in price, so soon after the last one.


When was the last one?


----------



## mugmug

Runisaa said:


> Which country is this for?


Hong Kong


----------



## ilovelions8

Will the US price increase include trinity collection?


----------



## closetluxe

ilovelions8 said:


> Will the US price increase include trinity collection?


I think so


----------



## runningbird

closetlux said:


> I think so


I went to my local botique in CA a couple days ago and it's 6-10% increase.  I thought it was going to be 6% on jewelry, so I wonder what specific items might be going up to 10% in the U.S.  The SA's are not allowed to say, but since I brought it up...


----------



## south-of-france

Wow. I’ve seen 10% mentioned on FB as well. Here (Switzerland) apparently 3%.


----------



## Allurex112

I just made a pre-price increase purchase at the Fifth Ave mansion in NYC. My SA is a manager, and she not only confirmed the price increase, but also informed me that the price adjustment will take place on July 15 as well! The US prices are supposed to increase to match European prices.


----------



## closetluxe

Allurex112 said:


> I just made a pre-price increase purchase at the Fifth Ave mansion in NYC. My SA is a manager, and she not only confirmed the price increase, but also informed me that the price adjustment will take place on July 15 as well! The US prices are supposed to increase to match European prices.


What do you mean when you say July 15 price adjustment?


----------



## Allurex112

closetlux said:


> What do you mean when you say July 15 price adjustment?



According to her, because US prices are so much lower than European prices, they’re going to increase US prices to make the prices comparable.


----------



## closetluxe

Allurex112 said:


> According to her, because US prices are so much lower than European prices, they’re going to increase US prices to make the prices comparable.


----------



## Allurex112

closetlux said:


>


I know!!! Let’s see if it actually happens. Maybe European prices will decrease, rather than American prices increasing. People have mentioned recently in this thread that European stores are confirmed for a price adjustment in July.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Allurex112 said:


> I just made a pre-price increase purchase at the Fifth Ave mansion in NYC. My SA is a manager, and she not only confirmed the price increase, but also informed me that the price adjustment will take place on July 15 as well! The US prices are supposed to increase to match European prices.


Did you do this over the phone? Or did you have to go to the store?


----------



## ChanelCartier

Allurex112 said:


> According to her, because US prices are so much lower than European prices, they’re going to increase US prices to make the prices comparable.


I thought they were lower in Europe?


----------



## Allurex112

ChanelCartier said:


> I thought they were lower in Europe?


Not necessarily, especially if you are not taking the VAT refund into account. The JUC pave bracelet for instance is $45,800 in the US but EUR 46,000 in France, which is close to $55,000.


----------



## Allurex112

ChanelCartier said:


> Did you do this over the phone? Or did you have to go to the store?


I went into the store for the purchase but you can place orders on line. I’ve never done phone orders.


----------



## Mnjenness

I just went to the store (US) yesterday to pick up my JUC. During check out my SA mentioned that it's good I got this now because the price is going up soon. He doesn't know the specific amount since they don't let the SA know until the day before


----------



## vodense

If anyone’s from Scandinavia: 
My SA in Denmark confirmed the price increase will happen on the 15th July and it will be 1-2% increase on everything and 6% increase on colored stones.
Our prices won’t increase as much as Germany, Switzerland etc because our prices are already higher than the rest of Europe.


----------



## gagabag

Any news in AU?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know if the UK are having a price increase? If so how much and when ? Thanks in advance


----------



## closetluxe

Went into the boutique yesterday to buy matching JUC friendship rings with my BFF.  SA said it would be $100 ($1270) after sales increase so I saved 8.5% going in early.


----------



## *SL*

Purchased the classic yellow gold JUC with diamond nailhead and tip yesterday.  SA said it was going up $700 USD which is 6%.  They even had the new price tags on the display pieces too!


----------



## south-of-france

Twins! Congrats!


----------



## ilovelions8

Got my rose gold love ring today. New tag with new price was already on it. Regular love ring up $100.


----------



## cmln

ilovelions8 said:


> Got my rose gold love ring today. New tag with new price was already on it. Regular love ring up $100.


Oh man! Did you notice pricing for the small love or juc ring?


----------



## closetluxe

cmln said:


> Oh man! Did you notice pricing for the small love or juc ring?


If you are in the US, the small juc ring will be $1270.


----------



## ilovelions8

cmln said:


> Oh man! Did you notice pricing for the small love or juc ring?


So sorry I didn’t check!


----------



## pibi

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know if the UK are having a price increase? If so how much and when ? Thanks in advance



15 July, 2-3%


----------



## Runisaa

So is the US price increase June 30th or July 15th? Heard both and just wanted to confirm.


----------



## closetluxe

June 30th


----------



## Darlin'

Does anyone know the price increase date for Australia?


----------



## Montaigne

Confirmed price increase in Malaysia 3-7% on 15 July


----------



## xblackxstarx

pibi said:


> 15 July, 2-3%


Thank you so much . Is it definite or just speculation on the 2-3% ?


----------



## Montaigne

With all the news of a price increase, took out my nearly decade old ring to wear around the home, cause we are in a lockdown.


----------



## lumkeikei

I asked about the HK price increase
regular gold love will increase by +$2,500
thin rose gold love +$2,300
thin white gold love + $2,100


----------



## south-of-france

So they increase the sm love more, relatively speaking, about 300 USD?


----------



## pibi

xblackxstarx said:


> Thank you so much . Is it definite or just speculation on the 2-3% ?


 I contacted 3 boutiques, all confirmed the same thing.


----------



## JOJA

Can someone confirm increase date for US?  Is it June 30 or July 15?  Any info is appreciated


----------



## closetluxe

JOJA said:


> Can someone confirm increase date for US?  Is it June 30 or July 15?  Any info is appreciated


June 30th


----------



## sashinla

JOJA said:


> Can someone confirm increase date for US?  Is it June 30 or July 15?  Any info is appreciated


Most people in the US have been saying June 30 in the last few pages and there have been just a couple of mentions of July 15.

Really hoping it’s July 15, but I’m not hopeful…


----------



## angelz629

June 30


----------



## south-of-france

July 15th seems to be for Europe


----------



## her.tones

Seems like no one knows when and what % for Australia


----------



## JOJA

sashinla said:


> Most people in the US have been saying June 30 in the last few pages and there have been just a couple of mentions of July 15.
> 
> Really hoping it’s July 15, but I’m not hopeful…





angelz629 said:


> June 30



Thank you!  June 30 makes sense since it's the last day of the Quarter.


----------



## pikanmu

JOJA said:


> Thank you!  June 30 makes sense since it's the last day of the Quarter.


I was told prices go up June 30th in US and last day to order is Tuesday June 29th. I believe you can exchange sizes within a 30 day window as well and your price stays intact but I would check with customer service on that one.


----------



## Chanellover2015

When is the price increase for Canada? June 30th as well? Can someone confirm?
Thanks everyone


----------



## naamig

her.tones said:


> Seems like no one knows when and what % for Australia



price adjustment on 15 July for Australia, just confirmed from customer service. don't know the %


----------



## CrazyCool01

naamig said:


> price adjustment on 15 July for Australia, just confirmed from customer service. don't know the %


Australia - 
Confirmed increase on july 15 - 2-3% on alljewellery and watches . Confirmed with SA


----------



## babyloove

Someone know when the price increase will be in France ?


----------



## Shatella

Does any one know about Cartier price increase in Kuwait ?


----------



## CrazyCool01

CrazyCool01 said:


> Australia -
> Confirmed increase on july 15 - 2-3% on alljewellery and watches . Confirmed with SA


Here is an extract of email from cartier (from face book group - not mine)

note - 2% -3% increase . 2% was cut off from the right side  of the email


----------



## xblackxstarx

pibi said:


> I contacted 3 boutiques, all confirmed the same thing.


Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## papertiger

Cartier Forever said:


> Just *confirmed, 2-7% increase on 15 Jul *in Hong Kong.



*Same figures and date UK *


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Australia -
> Confirmed increase on july 15 - 2-3% on alljewellery and watches . Confirmed with SA


So definitely July? Were under lockdown now  so can’t go and check out some things. Hopefully if it’s the 15th, lockdown is expected to finish 9th so we’ll wait and see if I can make it lol fingers crossed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> So definitely July? Were under lockdown now  so can’t go and check out some things. Hopefully if it’s the 15th, lockdown is expected to finish 9th so we’ll wait and see if I can make it lol fingers crossed. Thanks for sharing


I understand @Bumbles - hopeyou are able to get before increase


----------



## pibi

There’s something I don’t understand about Cartier. 

When I called three different boutiques in the U.K. a couple of weeks ago, I was told by all that the price increase is July 15 of 2-3%. 

So I called again today to double check before I book my appointment and they are all saying that they do not know the date and % and will only know on the day it happens. 

Why the secrecy..?


----------



## scheurin

Overall it's roughly 3 % worldwide; of course differences with products and countries.


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> There’s something I don’t understand about Cartier.
> 
> When I called three different boutiques in the U.K. a couple of weeks ago, I was told by all that the price increase is July 15 of 2-3%.
> 
> So I called again today to double check before I book my appointment and they are all saying that they do not know the date and % and will only know on the day it happens.
> 
> Why the secrecy..?



This is what my SA has been saying to me - that they don’t know the price adjustment until closer the time! They did say 15th July for sure though. So I’m surprised they told you % over the phone! Maybe they weren’t suppose to but accidentally told you? Or maybe the one serving you has no idea?


----------



## pibi

candyfloz said:


> This is what my SA has been saying to me - that they don’t know the price adjustment until closer the time! They did say 15th July for sure though. So I’m surprised they told you % over the phone! Maybe they weren’t suppose to but accidentally told you? Or maybe the one serving you has no idea?



That’s what I’m thinking, that when I called the first time, they weren’t supposed to tell me all of this info and now they are being sheepish even with the increase date. 

Oh well, I’ve booked my appointment for 10 July so hopefully I’m ok.


----------



## oceanz22

Anyone knows will there be price increase in singapore? And how much increase?


----------



## scheurin

candyfloz said:


> This is what my SA has been saying to me - that they don’t know the price adjustment until closer the time! They did say 15th July for sure though. So I’m surprised they told you % over the phone! Maybe they weren’t suppose to but accidentally told you? Or maybe the one serving you has no idea?



The SA does not know only a few days before, less than one week normally. The store managers of course know a lot sooner as do the country managers. Prices themselves can be fixed over 1.5 years ahead   - not allowed to share more here.


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> That’s what I’m thinking, that when I called the first time, they weren’t supposed to tell me all of this info and now they are being sheepish even with the increase date.
> 
> Oh well, I’ve booked my appointment for 10 July so hopefully I’m ok.



Haha lucky they told you on the phone so everyone here knows! I’ve booked an appointment with my SA before the 15th too and planning to pay for the item and then collect it on my birthday so I beat the price increase (need to be v strict with myself haha). What are you planning to get?


----------



## candyfloz

scheurin said:


> The SA does not know only a few days before, less than one week normally. The store managers of course know a lot sooner as do the country managers. Prices themselves can be fixed over 1.5 years ahead   - not allowed to share more here.



1.5 years ahead??!! Are they predicting the future value of gold??


----------



## Maragal13

Hi my dear do you know if the 3% in Switzerland will be uniform to all pieces? Or there is a chance that for specific pieces the increase will be higher?


----------



## pibi

candyfloz said:


> Haha lucky they told you on the phone so everyone here knows! I’ve booked an appointment with my SA before the 15th too and planning to pay for the item and then collect it on my birthday so I beat the price increase (need to be v strict with myself haha). What are you planning to get?



I’m planning to get the classic love in YG. How about you?


----------



## candyfloz

pibi said:


> I’m planning to get the classic love in YG. How about you?



Ah nice! I’m planning to get the classic love in WG!


----------



## hibenji

Cartier online store for US hasn't changed the prices yet. Is the price increase effective at midnight PST or tomorrow morning when Cartier stores are open?


----------



## babypanda

hibenji said:


> Cartier online store for US hasn't changed the prices yet. Is the price increase effective at midnight PST or tomorrow morning when Cartier stores are open?


If you try to add the item to your cart it will show the new prices


----------



## Frugalfinds

My cart still shows the old price.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I take that back...sort of. It is showing the old price, but it isn't letting me check out. On the address page it isn't giving me shipping options.


----------



## jssl1688

It’s officially adjusted. On the page it’s showing old price but in the cart it’s showing new price on dia Lb. 6%.


----------



## babyloove

Prices on the French website are the same for now


----------



## FashionT123

Apparently UK Price increase starts on 15th July 2021?


----------



## candyfloz

FashionT123 said:


> Apparently UK Price increase starts on 15th July 2021?



Yes that’s correct, my SA confirmed and multiple people here have also confirmed


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

You can see new prices now on the site for US, no longer need to add to cart to see the price difference.


----------



## FashionT123

candyfloz said:


> Yes that’s correct, my SA confirmed and multiple people here have also confirmed


The JUC Diamond price in Feb 2021 was £4,100 before the price decrease. So assuming this will go back up from £3900 to £4100


----------



## Swanky

This is not the reported 3-5% lol
Glad we bought before increase, yikes!







The regular white gold Love, no diamonds went up $400 too. Wonder if that’s a magic number across the board instead of %?


----------



## babyloove

It was cheaper in the US than in France so they readjusted ... Hope you got it before the increase.


----------



## yayaisnan

Wonder if the reseller sites like the real real will increase their prices by a few hundred.


----------



## closetluxe

So I created a spreadsheet of wish list items last night just to see what the price increase would be across different lines.  Looks like the Amulette de Cartier line did not go up at all while the Diamante Legeres line went up 2.3-2.5% and the more popular Love, JUC and Trinity lines went up 5.3-6.2% (based on my wish list items I picked.


----------



## Swanky

closetlux said:


> So I created a spreadsheet of wish list items last night just to see what the price increase would be across different lines.  Looks like the Amulette de Cartier line did not go up at all while the Diamante Legeres line went up 2.3-2.5% and the more popular Love, JUC and Trinity lines went up 5.3-6.2% (based on my wish list items I picked.


Can you share which country?


----------



## closetluxe

Swanky said:


> Can you share which country?


USA


----------



## ka3na20

Before and After


----------



## cwhit

Hi! I have a general pricing question from something I noticed with the price increase today. The clash de Cartier small rose gold bracelet remained $6600 for sizes 14, 20, and 21cm, but increased to $7000 for all sizes in between. Is this a typical practice? I could understand charging more for a larger size maybe to cover the cost of using more gold, but charging based on popularity or average wrist size seems odd. Can’t wait to hear your feedback. Thanks


----------



## Misucakey

Does anyone notice that the price for Panthere watch (small, steel) dropped from 4150 to 3950? I'm a bit confused cuz I thought there would be a price increase...


----------



## nicole0612

I have been on hold with CS for an hour, can anyone verify that if I purchase an item today (no price increase yet today) in the USA via the website that I can return/exchange it if the size does not work, even if the price is adjusted later today?


----------



## sashinla

nicole0612 said:


> I have been on hold with CS for an hour, can anyone verify that if I purchase an item today (no price increase yet today) in the USA via the website that I can return/exchange it if the size does not work, even if the price is adjusted later today?


The new prices are already effective in the US.


----------



## nicole0612

sashinla said:


> The new prices are already effective in the US.


I was going to buy the Clash size 14 and the price has not changed yet.


----------



## rat_stack

Other size Clash(s) have changed and the website now says “from $6600/$8750”, implying that size 14 will stay at the old price. See post above. Really wish the 14 fit me lol.


----------



## nicole0612

rat_stack said:


> Other size Clash(s) have changed and the website now says “starting at”, implying that size 14 will stay at the old price. See post above. Really wish the 14 fit me lol.


I think they will price adjust the other sizes too. I am between 14 and 15, so I thought I should just order the 14 now before the price changes if I can return it if I prefer the 15 after all.


----------



## cdinh87

Did the price of the Juste Un Clou go up too?


----------



## SPBiaes

cdinh87 said:


> Did the price of the Juste Un Clou go up too?


Yup…


----------



## ChanelCanuck

I had a rose gold Love in my cart (on the Canadian site) at $8,550 since Monday, and when I went back to my cart today, it showed $8,550 until I hit refresh and it went to $8,600 (which is also what I bought it for in boutique today).  Am I crazy?  Did the Love bracelets only go up by $50 in Canada?


----------



## lill_canele

Cartier Love bracelet in the US, Before and After:


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> Wow. I’ve seen 10% mentioned on FB as well. Here (Switzerland) apparently 3%.


Hello dear!
Would you know when this will be applicable?
Many thanks


----------



## Maragal13

Hi! I was in the Geneva boutique and I was able to get the JUC on the old price, but they were already plugging the new tags. From what I saw the increase was around 3-4% from 3100 to 3220. 


south-of-france said:


> Wow. I’ve seen 10% mentioned on FB as well. Here (Switzerland) apparently 3%.





Gringach said:


> Hello dear!
> Would you know when this will be applicable?
> Many thanks


----------



## Gringach

Maragal13 said:


> Hi! I was in the Geneva boutique and I was able to get the JUC on the old price, but they were already plugging the new tags. From what I saw the increase was around 3-4% from 3100 to 3220.


Hello!
Many thanks for the information!
The website is still showing the old prices.. I will mail my SA and ask him if has the bracelet I want at the old price.
Enjoy your new bracelet! I got the small JUC too and I absolutely love it


----------



## Maragal13

So sweet! I think there are still some time as I think it will be readjusted with the rest of Europe. I hope you get in the old price too


----------



## south-of-france

Gringach said:


> Hello dear!
> Would you know when this will be applicable?
> Many thanks


Hi, I was told July 15.


----------



## CateMoss

I went to Cartier Dubai today and my SA confirmed a price increase on 15 July for the UAE. This might be the same for Kuwait too? She didn’t know the % increase though. 

I bought the Trinity ring and am thinking about getting the JUC bracelet too.


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> Hi, I was told July 15.


Thank you!!


----------



## chiaoapple

pibi said:


> That’s what I’m thinking, that when I called the first time, they weren’t supposed to tell me all of this info and now they are being sheepish even with the increase date.
> 
> Oh well, I’ve booked my appointment for 10 July so hopefully I’m ok.


The practice seems to vary greatly by country/region! I am in Asia where prices will increase on 15th July, and when I went to the boutique today the SA told me what the post-increase price for every piece I asked about, no secrecy, no hesitancy at all! The SA also shared historical prices (such as how much a piece was before the previous price increase, etc.), so super helpfui.


----------



## allykaulitz

I did not get to purchase before the price increase, but seeing that cartier has had several increases compared to having pretty stable prices before, I will be purchasing soon. What does everyone think about the brand strategy? I know we can only speculate but will it now become a yearly increase like other brands? Or is this a couple-of-steps way to keep up with inflation and changing markets? I would really appreciate hearing from more knowledgeable clients as I don’t consider myself an expert at all! Thank you ♥️


----------



## jnea

How much did the small JUC bracelet with diamonds increase in price in the US? I don't see it on their site anymore.


----------



## closetluxe

jnea said:


> How much did the small JUC bracelet with diamonds increase in price in the US? I don't see it on their site anymore.


According to my wish list spreadsheet $250 or 5.5%.


----------



## SummerLioness

My SA also confirmed July 15 for Europe. I have reserved items and will buy them later in July for the old price. Apparently this is possible


----------



## tallymia

cwhit said:


> Hi! I have a general pricing question from something I noticed with the price increase today. The clash de Cartier small rose gold bracelet remained $6600 for sizes 14, 20, and 21cm, but increased to $7000 for all sizes in between. Is this a typical practice? I could understand charging more for a larger size maybe to cover the cost of using more gold, but charging based on popularity or average wrist size seems odd. Can’t wait to hear your feedback. Thanks


It’s probably a discrepancy based on available inventory. They might have been out of stock on 14,20,21 online and the price didn’t adjust itself automatically.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

closetlux said:


> So I created a spreadsheet of wish list items last night just to see what the price increase would be across different lines.  Looks like the Amulette de Cartier line did not go up at all while the Diamante Legeres line went up 2.3-2.5% and the more popular Love, JUC and Trinity lines went up 5.3-6.2% (based on my wish list items I picked.


Now this is the kind of shopper I aspire to be one day and kudos to you!! Now if I could only master excel functions..


----------



## tcorry

Hi - Does anyone have the scoop on the small JUC with diamonds? It hasn't been on the website since the price increase. I ordered one but was curious to know the price post increase and noticed it hasn't returned.


----------



## m45ha

chiaoapple said:


> The practice seems to vary greatly by country/region! I am in Asia where prices will increase on 15th July, and when I went to the boutique today the SA told me what the post-increase price for every piece I asked about, no secrecy, no hesitancy at all! The SA also shared historical prices (such as how much a piece was before the previous price increase, etc.), so super helpfui.


Any chance you know how much is for the ecrou collection?


----------



## m45ha

closetlux said:


> According to my wish list spreadsheet $250 or 5.5%.


Can you share how much is for the ecrou and clash?


----------



## papertiger

pibi said:


> There’s something I don’t understand about Cartier.
> 
> When I called three different boutiques in the U.K. a couple of weeks ago, I was told by all that the price increase is July 15 of 2-3%.
> 
> So I called again today to double check before I book my appointment and they are all saying that they do not know the date and % and will only know on the day it happens.
> 
> Why the secrecy..?



They do.

Unless you have a nice/good SA who values your loyalty, I think when it gets close to price-rise time, some would rather you just paid more. In Hermes they say/do the same.


----------



## papertiger

candyfloz said:


> 1.5 years ahead??!! Are they predicting the future value of gold??



Good point. 

Materials are only one consideration for Cartier. 

They work at least 6 months ahead. Unless there is a global crisis (as has happened and shaped this last year for sure) they pretty much know for 6 months, potentially a year max. 1.5 years would be projection and to afford new/existing company strategy.


----------



## scheurin

As said the normal SAs know a only few days in advance up to about 2 weeks. The higher the rank the sooner. If you know the boutique manager it may be 1-2 months and so further on.


----------



## scheurin

papertiger said:


> They work at least 6 months ahead. Unless there is a global crisis (as has happened and shaped this last year for sure) they pretty much know for 6 months, potentially a year max. 1.5 years would be projection and to afford new/existing company strategy.



Maybe there are hedges available on gold? Dunno. At least Richemont has its own (small) mine.


----------



## papertiger

scheurin said:


> Maybe there are hedges available on gold? Dunno. At least Richemont has its own (small) mine.



Is that why there are so many hedge fund managers?


----------



## MrChris

oceanz22 said:


> Anyone knows will there be price increase in singapore? And how much increase?



Was at the boutique today, SA confirmed price increase will happen on 15 July in Singapore. They've been pretty busy as many people are trying to get in before the price increase happens.


----------



## closetluxe

m45ha said:


> Can you share how much is for the ecrou and clash?


Sorry, those lines were not a part of my wish list so I did not make any notes about before pricing.


----------



## cwhit

m45ha said:


> Can you share how much is for the ecrou and clash?


The clash increased 6% from $6600 to $7000 US.


----------



## lilpikachu

Price increase confirmed for Australia from 15 July - I spoke to two different customer service people via online chat and they said it was happening.  I don’t have any pricing info though.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Wow, the increases!  Glad I read about it before hand (on here) and got into Cartier.  I paid $4700 for my Love Cuff in June 2021, purchased the other 2 in 2019 for $4500 USD.  It's now $4950.  I think my stack is mostly done anyway.


----------



## CrazyCool01

lilpikachu said:


> Price increase confirmed for Australia from 15 July - I spoke to two different customer service people via online chat and they said it was happening.  I don’t have any pricing info though.


Was told 2-3% on jewellery and watches


----------



## jnea

tcorry said:


> Hi - Does anyone have the scoop on the small JUC with diamonds? It hasn't been on the website since the price increase. I ordered one but was curious to know the price post increase and noticed it hasn't returned.


User closetlux kindly informed me that the bracelet increased $250 which is 5.5%. I read in other forums that the bracelet sells well and they seem to take it off the website when inventory is low.


----------



## VSUVUS

Sorry if I missed this in the earlier chat but can anyone confirm if this is the before or after price for the Love wedding band in CAD?

I vaguely recall it’s about the same…but maybe I’m just not noticing the 2%-3% increase?

TIA


----------



## Cams

Yes I can confirm for Canadá I got my thin love in May, the increase was only 50 dollars before tax. That’s really not bad.


----------



## 1perbrand

MrChris said:


> Was at the boutique today, SA confirmed price increase will happen on 15 July in Singapore. They've been pretty busy as many people are trying to get in before the price increase happens.


Noob question, does the increase affects watches as well?


----------



## shyla14

1perbrand said:


> Noob question, does the increase affects watches as well?


yes


----------



## Purrsey

In Singapore, the SA told me 5% increase on 15Jul. He has shown me the price tag with the increase wef few days from now.


----------



## south-of-france

Prices in the US post-increase and in Switzerland pre-increase seem pretty similar (state tax difference?), it will be interesting to see where Cartier will be most expensive after July 15th.


----------



## scheurin

Makes sense. Remove Swiss VAT and add the increase levels out somewhat besides the day to day fluctuations. US pricing is w/o sales tax until checkout.


----------



## SBLover29

Newbie question. Does Cartier increase prices yearly?


----------



## baghagg

Did watch prices go up in USA this price increase?  If so, does anyone know how much the Panthere SS, size medium with diamond bezel went up this time?  Thanks in advance..


----------



## shazzy99

Have heard price increase as of 15th July in Australia as well. Not sure how much though.


----------



## Purrsey

In Singapore, today is 9350SGD. Tomorrow is 9750. So it's "merely" a 4.x%. 
This is the Classic love bracelet.


----------



## jlinnn

Just past midnight in Australia now and prices have been updated.. I procrastinated for too long only to realise it ticked past midnight and didn't end up making my purchase  Thank goodness it wasn't as much as I expected! Seems like 1-2% for most (but have only been looking at the stuff on my Wishlist) so not sure about the other stuff

JUC ring small - 1760 --> 1780
JUC ring regular - 3600 --> 3600 (no change!)
JUC bracelet small - 4800 --> 4850
JUC bracelet small with diamonds - 6750 --> 6850
JUC bracelet regular - 10700 --> 10800

LOVE bracelet small - 6350 --> 6450
LOVE bracelet small with 6 diamonds - 9400 --> 9500
LOVE bracelet regular - 9850 --> 9950
LOVE bracelet regular with 4 diamonds - 15900 --> 16000


----------



## south-of-france

1 AUD=0.75 USD 
What did you want to buy? Still much more expensive than Switzerland pre-increase, a reg Love costs around 7’400 USD which is around 6’800 CHF vs 6’350 CHF…


----------



## jlinnn

south-of-france said:


> 1 AUD=0.75 USD
> What did you want to buy?



Lucky you! Unfortunately it doesn't look like I can travel anywhere at the moment as we are back in lockdown so I can only contend with these AUD prices 

A small JUC ring and bracelet.. but mostly because I had FOMO and wanted to beat the price increase.. I guess now I have a few more months to procrastinate till the next price increase comes


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> 1 AUD=0.75 USD
> What did you want to buy? Still much more expensive than Switzerland pre-increase, a reg Love costs around 7’400 USD which is around 6’800 CHF vs 6’350 CHF…


The price difference might be due to VAT as it is quite low here (in Switzerland) compared to many other countries


----------



## Purrsey

Seems like Cartier overall is more expensive in Australia? 

Singapore website - price increase is sighted past midnight.


----------



## ka3na20

Purrsey said:


> Seems like Cartier overall is more expensive in Australia?
> 
> Singapore website - price increase is sighted past midnight.


Love updated price from SG website
(Before and After)


----------



## Purrsey

ka3na20 said:


> Love updated price from SG website
> (Before and After)



I was chatting with the SA today and he was very shocked that the Chanel CF i was wearing costs more than the bracelet (price increase or not). 
He said this is a good talking point with his clients.


----------



## ka3na20

Purrsey said:


> I was chatting with the SA today and he was very shocked that the Chanel CF i was wearing costs more than the bracelet (price increase or not).
> He said this is a good talking point with his clients.



True. I also just realized it now.. I was able to get my love last year when it was still S$8,650.. even at $9,750, still way cheaper than the CF


----------



## south-of-france

Gringach said:


> The price difference might be due to VAT as it is quite low here (in Switzerland) compared to many other countries


Maybe, does Australia list prices with Vat?


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> Maybe, does Australia list prices with Vat?


Most probably, like they do here. This is why we sometimes find some goods (electronic for ex) cheaper here than abroad as our VAT rate is at 7.7% when it is much higher in France (20%) for example


----------



## pibi

Love bracelet has gone up about 2.7% in the U.K. YG was £5,650 now £5,800.


----------



## chanelbee23

The price increase for UAE has gone live- looks to be an increase of 3%. In total though, with the two increases that have happened this year (March and July) that’s a 9% increase so far


----------



## south-of-france

Switzerland
Love bracelet rg 6350-6650
Love bracelet 4 diamonds wg 10700-11400
Juc yg diamonds 11400-12000
Clash pm bracelet 6400-6700
1 Swiss Franc=1.09 US-Dollar
Incl. 7,7% VAT
Around 5%


----------



## Tymx

France
JUC regular ring: 2530 > 2610
JUC SM YG ring: 1170 > 1210
JUC Bracelet WG: 7600 > 7850
Ecrou Bracelet WG 7400 > 7600


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> Switzerland
> Love bracelet rg 6350-6650
> Love bracelet 4 diamonds wg 10700-11400
> Juc yg diamonds 11400-12000
> Clash pm bracelet 6400-6700
> 1 Swiss Franc=1.09 US-Dollar
> Incl. 7,7% VAT
> Around 5%


I checked the prices this morning and cannot believe my wg Love is more than 7K now..
Would you know how many times a year price increases are applied in Switzerland?
I am planning my next purchase early next year


----------



## jlinnn

Purrsey said:


> I was chatting with the SA today and he was very shocked that the Chanel CF i was wearing costs more than the bracelet (price increase or not).
> He said this is a good talking point with his clients.



It does indeed put things into perspective! Unfortunately the truth is the CF is able to keep its value more than a used and scratched Cartier bracelet can....


----------



## Purrsey

jlinnn said:


> It does indeed put things into perspective! Unfortunately the truth is the CF is able to keep its value more than a used and scratched Cartier bracelet can....



10years ago a love bracelet retailed for about $5500
10years ago a medium CF was around $2800

Look what 2021 made them now in $$.


----------



## south-of-france

jlinnn said:


> It does indeed put things into perspective! Unfortunately the truth is the CF is able to keep its value more than a used and scratched Cartier bracelet can....


Well, what about an used/ripped/stained/discolored Chanel flap? (I’m not into Chanel)


----------



## CrazyCool01

south-of-france said:


> Well, what about an used/ripped/stained/discolored Chanel flap? (I’m not into Chanel)


I agree.. with Chanel Classic flaps bag has to be in like new condition to sell close to retail and used bags, worn, beaten bags sell far less .. gold is always a better choice


----------



## jlinnn

I like them all so I’m screwed either way


----------



## Purrsey

jlinnn said:


> I like them all so I’m screwed either way


Screwed together with you.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Regular love went up €200 
Small love went up €100 in the Netherlands. That’s not that bad


----------



## south-of-france

Gringach said:


> I checked the prices this morning and cannot believe my wg Love is more than 7K now..
> Would you know how many times a year price increases are applied in Switzerland?
> I am planning my next purchase early next year


I don’t know far back but last year it was in Sept. and now in July…


----------



## Taiwo92

How often does cartier increase prices in a year? The small juc recently went up by almost $300 cdn. My birthday is in October and thinking if to get it now, or wait till October, tax free while I vacation in Barbados.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

The JUC SM in Germany went up by 50€ from 3,200 to 3,250, by 1.5%. The diamond one I believe was 4,450 and is now 4,600€.


----------



## south-of-france

Juc sm with diamonds when I bought it was 3950 I think. Then went to 4200ish and is now at 4550. Within 10 months. Over 10%.


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> I don’t know far back but last year it was in Sept. and now in July…


Many thanks 
Hopefully, I will be able to make my next purchase before another price increase!


----------



## lilpikachu

south-of-france said:


> Maybe, does Australia list prices with Vat?


Australia lists prices with GST (Goods & Services Tax: 10%)

I actually feel like the price increase this time around was quite reasonable.  Some items (eg. Trinity line) only went up by $10-$20, and the other items (eg. LOVE/JUC) only went up by $100 so if you were unable to beat the price increase, it’s not that bad 

In general, luxury goods always cost more in Australia (eg. LV, VCA)


----------



## scheurin

lilpikachu said:


> In general, luxury goods always cost more in Australia (eg. LV, VCA)



Why's that?


----------



## CrazyCool01

scheurin said:


> Why's that?


Not sure may be supply/demand , import duty+ taxes are high too


----------



## Gringach

CrazyCool01 said:


> Not sure may be supply/demand , import duty+ taxes are high too


Shipping costs maybe as well?


----------



## lilpikachu

scheurin said:


> Why's that?


I wish I knew the answer to that question but I don’t 

All I know is that, even after currency conversion, we still pay more than other countries


----------



## Chaton

lilpikachu said:


> I wish I knew the answer to that question but I don’t
> 
> All I know is that, even after currency conversion, we still pay more than other countries



Not an Aussie although I have family who live there, and I have been there and things are very expensive there as opposed to the USA.
I know cost of living is much higher there, but Aussies are also paid more on average for similar jobs in the US, and shipping to Australia is an insane amount compared to shipping items elsewhere in the world.

Here is a good article that might explain a few reasons why in case you are interested:








						Why is everything in Australia SO expensive? | The New Daily
					

Anyone who has travelled overseas, or shopped online, will have first-hand knowledge of just how much more Australians pay for everything from electronics to cosmetics. But why, exactly, is this the case?




					thenewdaily.com.au
				




Some key points:
"But part of the reason that Australians pay higher prices on retail goods can be explained by our distance from the rest of the world, Mr Eslake said.

Transport costs, and the need to stock greater quantities of products in case they run out, are both factors that drive up the price of cosmetics, colognes and many other foreign-made products.*"

 "The comparatively high hourly rates paid to Australian workers is another reason why we pay higher prices than elsewhere."
*
Anyway, I don't want to get too off-topic, but perhaps these are reasons why Cartier is so expensive there.


----------



## RosiePenners

Cartier has increased prices in the UK. Does anyone know when this happened? Was on the site 2 weeks ago and prices were still the same as a few months ago.


----------



## papertiger

RosiePenners said:


> Cartier has increased prices in the UK. Does anyone know when this happened? Was on the site 2 weeks ago and prices were still the same as a few months ago.



They went up on the 15 July.


----------



## RosiePenners

papertiger said:


> They went up on the 15 July.


Thanks, it’s crazy as they only just decreased prices in March so I went a little crazy buying a few bracelets. Glad I did but course now I want to add more!


----------



## papertiger

RosiePenners said:


> Thanks, it’s crazy as they only just decreased prices in March so I went a little crazy buying a few bracelets. Glad I did but course now I want to add more!



I bought something just before the increase. Unfortunately I think we all melted the website, it's been glitchy since.


----------



## roxytangerine

Does anyone have a current price for the JUC YG in France or Monaco? In the US, it's $7500.


----------



## Green75

roxytangerine said:


> Does anyone have a current price for the JUC YG in France or Monaco? In the US, it's $7500.


*BRACELET JUSTE UN CLOU*
Or jaune
€7 350 incl. TVA


----------



## scheurin

Why not look at their website cartier.fr and learn some french? I see 7350 EUR in France


----------



## scheurin

Monaco, however, is interesting. No direct website and I don't have any clue about whether they have sales tax at all?


----------



## roxytangerine

Thanks, I looked at cartier.fr and got the numbers I wanted.


----------



## roxytangerine

From this website (https://www.vatupdate.com/2021/05/16/vat-rates-in-monaco/) looks like it's approx the same as the other EU countries (around 20%).



scheurin said:


> Monaco, however, is interesting. No direct website and I don't have any clue about whether they have sales tax at all?


----------



## purseluv

Did the price increase already happen in U.S.?


----------



## ChanelCartier

purseluv said:


> Did the price increase already happen in U.S.?


It sure did. June 30th.


----------



## susan08

Does small pave love bracelet increase in France? I saw it was 26800euros in March. It’s still the same in France. But not sure if my memory is off


----------



## kmang011

Does anyone have a guess when the next price increase will be? Will there be another one before the end of this year?


----------



## Shatella

Cartier just recently increased prices , I believe in June. So next price increase will be in 2022


----------



## cartierloverjs

kmang011 said:


> Does anyone have a guess when the next price increase will be? Will there be another one before the end of this year?


Last year the price was increased on Oct 1st. This year in April. No indication so far for another increase. So I guess it should be safe for a few more months.


----------



## kmang011

cartierloverjs said:


> Last year the price was increased on Oct 1st. This year in April. No indication so far for another increase. So I guess it should be safe for a few more months.


 Oh okay, thanks! I’m holding off on making my next purchase for the time being but will definitely pull the trigger before the next rumored price increase.


----------



## Swanky

In the US it was early July, my DH barely bought my LOVE in time at end of June lol


----------



## closetluxe

Are the price increases yearly or more than that?  My wallet is hoping for yearly.


----------



## Jetsetmax

closetlux said:


> Are the price increases yearly or more than that?  My wallet is hoping for yearly.


It depends on a variety of factors.  Sometimes there have been no price increases for 2 years or more.  Sometimes one increase in a year, on a few occasions more than once in a year (and it also depends on what country/market you reside).


----------



## south-of-france

People on FB are talking about a possible price increase on Sept. 30. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## closetluxe

Didn't they just have a price increase?


----------



## scheurin

Couldn't get an answer from my SA. So no clue


----------



## kmang011

closetlux said:


> Didn't they just have a price increase?



Yes…in June/July


----------



## Purrsey

Not sure how related this is, if ever, Bvlgari price increase is on 4Oct.

do these two ever do that hand in hand?


----------



## closetluxe

kmang011 said:


> Yes…in June/July


Do they normally increase their prices twice a year?


----------



## MaggyH

I'm going to see my SA on Monday, so will hopefully find out some more info then. Guess I'll be getting another ring just in case


----------



## closetluxe

Just texted my SA.  She has not received any intel about an impending price increase and thinks we are safe for the remainder of the year, but she did say they kind of spring this kind of stuff on them too!


----------



## vh1239

Hopefully there isn't another price increase scheduled for September 30th - are the rumors circulating for the US?


----------



## lvchanellvr

A little rant here.......I am waiting to find out if VCA will be having another price increase (they just had one in late June/early July - I can't keep up anymore) on Sep 30 and now Cartier may have another price increase. This is getting a bit much. Unfortunately, my appt at the Cartier store is on Oct 1 and they don't take walk-ins.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Just placed an order with my SA this morning. She didn’t mention price increase.


----------



## Louboutin329

I'm pretty close with my SA (we hang out socially) and she always gives me a heads up for price increases. I just made an appointment to make a purchase on 10/1 and if this were true I know she'd tell me to get in before. It is true that SAs don't get tons of notice before corporate price increases but I do believe they get 2 weeks or so. Store do need time to reprice all tags!


----------



## closetluxe

lvchanellvr said:


> A little rant here.......I am waiting to find out if VCA will be having another price increase (they just had one in late June/early July - I can't keep up anymore) on Sep 30 and now Cartier may have another price increase. This is getting a bit much. Unfortunately, my appt at the Cartier store is on Oct 1 and they don't take walk-ins.


VCA is having another price increase at the end of this month?


----------



## lvchanellvr

closetlux said:


> VCA is having another price increase at the end of this month?


There is speculation but nothing confirmed. I am checking that thread daily for updates. I am sure if it is true, there will be flurry of posts. I wasn't planning on buying both Cartier and VCA at the same time and was planning to spread my purchases over the next 6 months.


----------



## closetluxe

lvchanellvr said:


> There is speculation but nothing confirmed. I am checking that thread daily for updates. I am sure if it is true, there will be flurry of posts. I wasn't planning on buying both Cartier and VCA at the same time and was planning to spread my purchases over the next 6 months.


I too am planning to buy a bracelet from both Cartier and VCA, but definitely didn't want to do it at the same time.  That's a big hit to my wallet!  Darn these luxe houses!  Can't we catch a break?


----------



## lvchanellvr

closetlux said:


> I too am planning to buy a bracelet from both Cartier and VCA, but definitely didn't want to do it at the same time.  That's a big hit to my wallet!  Darn these luxe houses!  Can't we catch a break?


100% in agreement! I am still wheeling from the insane Chanel price increases.


----------



## lumkeikei

I can never catch up to the price increases, it’s so disheartening. I just got my JUC this year. I don’t think I can afford to get a Love in the same year …


----------



## sxca

I thought about purchasing a YG love before the last increase, but still wasn’t ready to take the plunge.

It seems a bit excessive to raise prices again when the last increase was only a few months ago, but I know I’ll buy it before the next increase, regardless of the timing. I personally would not pay much more than what it’s currently at to get it.

Thank you to all the TPFers who are sharing the info they have!


----------



## closetluxe

Wish our paychecks would increase as fast as these luxe houses increases their prices.


----------



## Purrsey

Yes all I ask is for twice a year.


----------



## Swanky

It’s a rumor for now, no worries!


----------



## ChanelCartier

closetlux said:


> Wish our paychecks would increase as fast as these luxe houses increases their prices.


I know!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

I certainly hope this is only a rumor. I was able to get the love wedding band before the last increase. I was planning on getting the love cuff next but I really need to close on my house first at the end of October so I'm holding off on big purchases for now. Can't they hold off until after the holidays at least??! I mean they JUST had an increase!


----------



## scheurin

Do we have any news on this front? My sources have no clue so far


----------



## ChanelCartier

Purrsey said:


> Yes all I ask is for twice a year.


That's too much.


----------



## Purrsey

ChanelCartier said:


> That's too much.


Hee I was replying to the poster before (oops forgot to quote). She said something like she wishes our pay increase is also like the frequency  of price increase.


----------



## scheurin

No worries, we got that. Rather the frequency it's more the amount  

btt I can now confirm that there is nothing at the local level planned but for a few potential adaptions to certain pieces. However, as you know decisions are made elsewhere


----------



## ChanelCartier

Purrsey said:


> Hee I was replying to the poster before (oops forgot to quote). She said something like she wishes our pay increase is also like the frequency  of price increase.


Ooh yes I totally agree on that one! Wishful thinking.


----------



## eternallove4bag

I went to Cartier last week (in the US) and was told that there ‘might’ be one in January 2022.


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> No worries, we got that. Rather the frequency it's more the amount
> 
> btt I can now confirm that there is nothing at the local level planned but for a few potential adaptions to certain pieces. However, as you know decisions are made elsewhere


Anything tentative on the new/not yet released Clash items?


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Anything tentative on the new/not yet released Clash items?



I am not into the Clash so dunno. If I don't forget (which I probably will) I can ask today as an appointment @cartier. If you'd like you may join me in Zurich Friday afternoon so we could ask there


----------



## perazim

Hi!
I love the thinner love ring, the wedding band. I wanted it since forever and I plan on getting it. It is a lot money for me, I am just 19.
I already ordered one but I am probably going to send it back for now Because it was the wrong size.

I wanted to know whether you think there is going to be a price increase until christmas this year.

And what do you think when would the next one be? Around eastern / summer?

My birthday is on the 4th july and I think by then it would be increased anyway… and it is better to buy it at the lower price Before the increase right?

BTW: i live in europe, germany


----------



## ggnyc

perazim said:


> Hi!
> I love the thinner love ring, the wedding band. I wanted it since forever and I plan on getting it. It is a lot money for me, I am just 19.
> I already ordered one but I am probably going to send it back for now Because it was the wrong size.
> 
> I wanted to know whether you think there is going to be a price increase until christmas this year.
> 
> And what do you think when would the next one be? Around eastern / summer?
> 
> My birthday is on the 4th july and I think by then it would be increased anyway… and it is better to buy it at the lower price Before the increase right?
> 
> BTW: i live in europe, germany


I’m of the opinion that all these luxury houses will continue to have regular price increases. Chanel in particular  is out of control at the moment. The Cartier price increases haven’t been awful but still every couple of hundred dollars makes a difference. So im sure Cartier will have a price increase before July 2022. part of me thinks if you know you’re going to buy it and have the funds available now then buy it now. But then we’re playing right into their genius marketing plan! Sigh! At the same time it’s so lovely to get a piece linked to a birthday, anniversary, promotion etc that you miss out on that by buying now.


----------



## perazim

ggnyc said:


> I’m of the opinion that all these luxury houses will continue to have regular price increases. Chanel in particular  is out of control at the moment. The Cartier price increases haven’t been awful but still every couple of hundred dollars makes a difference. So im sure Cartier will have a price increase before July 2022. part of me thinks if you know you’re going to buy it and have the funds available now then buy it now. But then we’re playing right into their genius marketing plan! Sigh! At the same time it’s so lovely to get a piece linked to a birthday, anniversary, promotion etc that you miss out on that by buying now.


I don‘t even have the full amount yet, but you can pay with paypal and they pay for the rest and you just pay in money every month. You know what I mean? Kinda like a loan. I don‘t have much time because I have to study a lot but I found a small job and paying it monthly would be no problem. Plus I already have an amount saved
What do you think I should do? 
Get it now? As a sign to stay motivated? (it has been very difficult lately)
or to the new years eve? In winter? or when?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Since you're a student it might be nice to reward yourself at the holidays or at the end of your term for achieving your goals. Just make sure that you can definitely make your payments and are not paying interest, otherwise that defeats the purpose of buying before a price increase. You'd just be giving extra money to Paypal instead of Cartier.


----------



## perazim

cali_to_ny said:


> Since you're a student it might be nice to reward yourself at the holidays or at the end of your term for achieving your goals. Just make sure that you can definitely make your payments and are not paying interest, otherwise that defeats the purpose of buying before a price increase. You'd just be giving extra money to Paypal instead of Cartier.


thanks for your reply by the way  
do you think a price increase would be possible by the end of the year?
since they already increased it once?


----------



## cali_to_ny

perazim said:


> thanks for your reply by the way
> do you think a price increase would be possible by the end of the year?
> since they already increased it once?


I think 2 price increases in one year would be unusual, but I'm not as well connected as the other ladies in this forum. Maybe check the Price Increase thread that is pinned at the top of this forum page?


----------



## ggnyc

cali_to_ny said:


> Since you're a student it might be nice to reward yourself at the holidays or at the end of your term for achieving your goals. Just make sure that you can definitely make your payments and are not paying interest, otherwise that defeats the purpose of buying before a price increase. You'd just be giving extra money to Paypal instead of Cartier.


Agreed! Never go into debt to buy luxury pieces so as long as you can make the payments with PayPal interest-free payments are a brilliant way to buy items and pay them off over time. 
I also have no idea of the timeline of increases. The last one was July 2021.


----------



## lxrac

I pray the price increase isn't much coz ya boi is saving up to buy couple of rings.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

jlinnn said:


> Just past midnight in Australia now and prices have been updated.. I procrastinated for too long only to realise it ticked past midnight and didn't end up making my purchase  Thank goodness it wasn't as much as I expected! Seems like 1-2% for most (but have only been looking at the stuff on my Wishlist) so not sure about the other stuff
> 
> JUC ring small - 1760 --> 1780
> JUC ring regular - 3600 --> 3600 (no change!)
> JUC bracelet small - 4800 --> 4850
> JUC bracelet small with diamonds - 6750 --> 6850
> JUC bracelet regular - 10700 --> 10800
> 
> LOVE bracelet small - 6350 --> 6450
> LOVE bracelet small with 6 diamonds - 9400 --> 9500
> LOVE bracelet regular - 9850 --> 9950
> LOVE bracelet regular with 4 diamonds - 15900 --> 16000



Stange how I just had a look at the 4 diamond love and it is back to pre increase price of $15900! Looks like they adjusted the price again


----------



## ChanelCartier

Mjxxsyd said:


> Stange how I just had a look at the 4 diamond love and it is back to pre increase price of $15900! Looks like they adjusted the price again


It went down? Which country?


----------



## Mjxxsyd

ChanelCartier said:


> It went down? Which country?


Australia


----------



## sparklywacky

Does anyone know when the next price increase is for watches?


----------



## m45ha

Have you noticed if it is only for this item or the whole Love collection? I am interested in Love earrings - the stud version!


----------



## Purrsey

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi
> Can I check if non- diamond love bracelet can be resized up?


I think you might have popped into the incorrect thread. Anyway answer is no.
This is the option:





						Cartier buy back old love bracelet at 60% price
					

Recently, I saw this post on YouTube, this person said Cartier will take back your old bracelet with 60% price and you will fund the rest if you want to resize or exchange. I contacted my Cartier SA, she said never heard of this policy. There is also 1 other has said her SA said the same thing...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anyone heard of a price increase in January?


----------



## runningd1va

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone heard of a price increase in January?



I haven't heard anything!


----------



## sparklywacky

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone heard of a price increase in January?


Nope and fingers crossed there’s none!


----------



## purselovah91

Diet Prada is reporting it!!!!!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

purselovah91 said:


> Diet Prada is reporting it!!!!!!!


Isn’t that for Chanel? I don’t see one for Cartier.


----------



## sxca

nycmamaofone said:


> Isn’t that for Chanel? I don’t see one for Cartier.



Same here. Am I missing it? My heart about dropped when I read this


----------



## purselovah91

yes sorry lol wrong thread 
!


----------



## lvchanellvr

I checked IG and there is no mention of an increase for Cartier. I hope not as I was planning a purchase in Q2 2022 and not earlier.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sxca said:


> Same here. Am I missing it? My heart about dropped when I read this


Ha ha me too!! I need some time before I make a big purchase! Whew.


----------



## vtae

I saw a rumour about a Jan increase on a Chinese platform too! Any idea if vca or Cartier is more likely to increase first lol I’m eyeing pieces from both


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I immediately ran to Diet Prada and searched high and low for this rumor. My heart dropped but thankfully nothing lol!


----------



## coolarch22

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone heard of a price increase in January?


I was in a boutique this week to purchase love bracelet and the SA strongly recommended I purchase one before price increase, most likely in January. I was ready to purchase before she mentioned it, so I don’t think it was to enable me to make the purchase. So there might be one coming up in January


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

coolarch22 said:


> I was in a boutique this week to purchase love bracelet and the SA strongly recommended I purchase one before price increase, most likely in January. I was ready to purchase before she mentioned it, so I don’t think it was to enable me to make the purchase. So there might be one coming up in January



What country? Not that it matters anymore I guess lol


----------



## vtae

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> What country? Not that it matters anymore I guess lol


Not the original post-er, but I saw this mentioned on a Chinese platform and her SA mentioned price increase in Jan, it shld be a UK or China Cartier! I’m in Singapore And the SAs don’t seem to know of any price increase


----------



## coolarch22

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> What country? Not that it matters anymore I guess lol


US!


----------



## vtae

coolarch22 said:


> US!


Did you guys have a price increase in September too?


----------



## Swanky

We had one in USA in July iirc


----------



## scheurin

Nothing known as of today in New York


----------



## blinggirl74

I heard January as well in the states.


----------



## nycmamaofone

blinggirl74 said:


> I heard January as well in the states.


Did a SA confirm this?


----------



## closetluxe

blinggirl74 said:


> I heard January as well in the states.


Do you know when in January and by how much?


----------



## south-of-france

How about Europe, and VCA?


----------



## closetluxe

When Cartier increases their prices, does VCA follow suit?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

closetlux said:


> When Cartier increases their prices, does VCA follow suit?



I don’t believe so. At least for me, I have not ever noticed their price increases happen simultaneously. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## closetluxe

The reason why I ask is because I believe they are owned by the same company, don't know which is parent company.


----------



## scheurin

Parent company of both is Richemont


----------



## angirawr

When I in Hawaii earlier this month, my SA told me he expects a price increase coming up.  He said their diamond pieces, 4 carat +, are scheduled to increase and usually a company wide increase follows.  Honestly not sure what this all meant but he said it’s good I was buying now and if I have anything else on my wishlist, I should purchase soon before the next increase. That’s all the info I was given~~


----------



## closetluxe

I just bought my rose gold love cuff this weekend expecting a soon to happen price increase.


----------



## Vanu

My SA just told me today there’s most likely going to be a price increase coming soon in early 2022 (sometime between Jan-early Mar) 

ps… I’m in the US


----------



## Purrsey

In Singapore, SA says no news so far on this.


----------



## scheurin

It might also be just a currency adjustment as they do once a while. As I am not in the market for new errands now I am uninformed this time, sry.


----------



## bluebird03

I was in the store today and asked the SA and she mentioned they haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Logic

I’ve just placed a deposit for the small love bracelet as they didn’t have stock in my size in store, if the price increase happens, does anyone know whether I have to pay the difference based on new price?


----------



## RitaLA

Logic said:


> I’ve just placed a deposit for the small love bracelet as they didn’t have stock in my size in store, if the price increase happens, does anyone know whether I have to pay the difference based on new price?


With VCA, which is under the same “mother” company, you have to pay in full to avoid the increase. Even if you don’t have the piece in hand. I would clarify with your SA before it happens


----------



## MaggyH

Logic said:


> I’ve just placed a deposit for the small love bracelet as they didn’t have stock in my size in store, if the price increase happens, does anyone know whether I have to pay the difference based on new price?


The last time I’ve placed an order, I was told that if I pay 40% deposit, then the price won’t change. Best to check it with your SA to make sure though.


----------



## candyfloz

MaggyH said:


> The last time I’ve placed an order, I was told that if I pay 40% deposit, then the price won’t change. Best to check it with your SA to make sure though.



I can also confirm this is what I did too in London.


----------



## CartierLVer

MaggyH said:


> The last time I’ve placed an order, I was told that if I pay 40% deposit, then the price won’t change. Best to check it with your SA to make sure though.


In Hawaii it is a 50% deposit for the item and the price increase won’t affect what you’re buying!


----------



## closetluxe

Does anyone know what is being increased?  Or is it across the board?


----------



## RitaLA

I hate all this secrecy   Darn … I guess I will bite the bullet and just go on Sunday and get what I want before I regret this.


----------



## rat_stack

Seems like a price increase hasn't been confirmed yet... From prior experience, we usually get a few weeks notice along with confirmation of the exact date and relative % of increase on these boards. I wouldn't panic shop until then, especially with the stock as low as it is after the holidays


----------



## closetluxe

I went in the day after Xmas and bought my Love Cuff even though my SA said she hadn't heard of a price increase.  I was lucky that they just received a shipment in and I got the only new love cuff available in my size.  So you never know with stock.


----------



## RitaLA

I went to the store today and I asked the SA, “I am hearing rumors of a price increase. Is that real or gossip?”  She immediately said: “that’s gossip!”  She shut it down quickly!!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

My SA told me today that as far as she knows there is no price increase but she’d definitely notify me if she gets a confirmation. She’s in Las Vegas.


----------



## scheurin

All we do here is gossip of course  

There will be an increase for sure, the only question is early or mid next year.


----------



## Cat Fondler

True—the question is when. Time to prioritize my wish list!


----------



## bextasy

When I just looked the YG regular love bracelet is listed at $6900. Isn't that an increase?


----------



## rat_stack

bextasy said:


> When I just looked the YG regular love bracelet is listed at $6900. Isn't that an increase?



I believe $6,900 was the last increase, happened on June 30, 2021 in the US.


----------



## bextasy

rat_stack said:


> I believe $6,900 was the last increase, happened on June 30, 2021 in the US.


Oh okay thank you!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Saw this on insta (not mine)


----------



## scheurin

Hermès also up already by 9% on the items I was checking. Not good for us here but on the other hand good for my Richemont stock and the values of jewelry we already have. Still, far behind what Chanel is trying to do.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Hermès also up already by 9% on the items I was checking. Not good for us here but on the other hand good for my Richemont stock and the values of jewelry we already have. Still, far behind what Chanel is trying to do.


Rolex upped their prices as of yesterday too.


----------



## Yodabest

MaggyH said:


> Rolex upped their prices as of yesterday too.



Rolex supply is so bad, you can’t purchase one anyway! At least that’s been my experience in the  US.


----------



## RitaLA

I asked my SA since I went to the store to try on some bracelets and I asked her but she said no one mentioned anything. She said, “when they tell us anything, we only have 2-3 days to change prices.”  I honestly don’t believe that. I would go with the info from Taty. She’s usually accurate


----------



## ChanelCartier

CrazyCool01 said:


> Saw this on insta (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 5286539


Is this worldwide?


----------



## CrazyCool01

ChanelCartier said:


> Is this worldwide?


No idea ! The insta poster is from US


----------



## south-of-france

VCA as well?


----------



## CrazyCool01

more posts


----------



## lovejewels79

south-of-france said:


> VCA as well?



for vca, i am based in sg and i visited my sa last week. She did not hear of any price increase yet. She told me that she will msg me once she get wind of any price increase as i am looking at getting one more pc.

anyone knows cartier price increase is applicable to singapore? Cos my sa left already hence i havent really dropped by yet. I am looking at getting a regular rose gold pc. Thanks


----------



## CrazyCool01

lovejewels79 said:


> for vca, i am based in sg and i visited my sa last week. She did not hear of any price increase yet. She told me that she will msg me once she get wind of any price increase as i am looking at getting one more pc.
> 
> anyone knows cartier price increase is applicable to singapore? Cos my sa left already hence i havent really dropped by yet. I am looking at getting a regular rose gold pc. Thanks


Looks like it is worldwide increase


----------



## scheurin

As always they will smoothen out the currency fluctuations. Therefore, I expect higher increases in Europe, less so in CH and the US.


----------



## schaef179

So glad that I recently purchased my JUC Bracelet


----------



## Purrsey

lovejewels79 said:


> for vca, i am based in sg and i visited my sa last week. She did not hear of any price increase yet. She told me that she will msg me once she get wind of any price increase as i am looking at getting one more pc.
> 
> anyone knows cartier price increase is applicable to singapore? Cos my sa left already hence i havent really dropped by yet. I am looking at getting a regular rose gold pc. Thanks


I'm in SG too. My SA says no update so far. I'm waiting for my bracelet to arrive too.


----------



## ChanelCartier

CrazyCool01 said:


> No idea ! The insta poster is from US


UGH


----------



## americanroyal89

Blah. I was looking to buy something end of January/early February. I wonder if I will make it before the price increase.


----------



## candyfloz

americanroyal89 said:


> Blah. I was looking to buy something end of January/early February. I wonder if I will make it before the price increase.



Same! I have just emailed one of the SAs in the store I am planning to buy to see if they can reserve the item for me for the current price!


----------



## lulu212121

americanroyal89 said:


> Blah. I was looking to buy something end of January/early February. I wonder if I will make it before the price increase.


Same here! I wonder if this increase is going to happen before Valentine's Day? I was hoping to add to my clash collection.


----------



## yayaisnan

CrazyCool01 said:


> Saw this on insta (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 5286539


that's crazy... they just increased it 6 months ago!!


----------



## lalame

Interesting that watches may be seeing a price decrease?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anybody else’s SA confirmed this?


----------



## Gal4Dior

SA only said that it will likely happen by March. However, no specific date was given. It's just so convenient, as there is super low stock now and they all know that people will still purchase despite the price increase.


----------



## lovecartier

lalame said:


> Interesting that watches may be seeing a price decrease?


Frankly, their watches don't always sell that well. Depends on the model, of course.


----------



## bluebird03

Just like Chanel and LV and all other fashion houses!!!


----------



## Sergi

Do we know which watches will see a decrease? I've been looking at various models of the tank and panthere but I feel like those are popular...no way those will see a decrease right?


----------



## lxrac

I think I'm good with my Cartier pieces foe now. I want to focus on home accessories, They're getting price increases for sure.

Less supply means more demand means price increase means Cartier happy


----------



## KristinS

LVSistinaMM said:


> SA only said that it will likely happen by March. However, no specific date was given. It's just so convenient, as there is super low stock now and they all know that people will still purchase despite the price increase.


clarifying Question - Can you put down a deposit / pay in full for an item to get the current price (even if not in stock)?


----------



## Gal4Dior

KristinS said:


> clarifying Question - Can you put down a deposit / pay in full for an item to get the current price (even if not in stock)?



I was told if you pay a deposit to cover the entire item, you can secure the price not in stock. However, I don't know if this varies with location as I hear sometimes 40% is enough to secure the item at its original price.


----------



## KristinS

LVSistinaMM said:


> I was told if you pay a deposit to cover the entire item, you can secure the price not in stock. However, I don't know if this varies with location as I hear sometimes 40% is enough to secure the item at its original price.


Ok, thank you !


----------



## cicichen98

every year oh no


----------



## 7777777

KristinS said:


> clarifying Question - Can you put down a deposit / pay in full for an item to get the current price (even if not in stock)?


I done it before the previous increase. Paid in full the current price and they transferred the item from another location


----------



## ka3na20

KristinS said:


> clarifying Question - Can you put down a deposit / pay in full for an item to get the current price (even if not in stock)?



I’ve done this for a trinity cord bracelet. I am based in SG. I paid for it in April as full deposit when it was still $790. I claimed it months after when the current price is already $830.


----------



## bluebird03

KristinS said:


> clarifying Question - Can you put down a deposit / pay in full for an item to get the current price (even if not in stock)?


If the item is orderable then you can pay in full. I did that for the small love but then changed my mind and went with the classic love.


----------



## KristinS

Thank you all for your experience and insights!


----------



## lolakitten

Has anyone in Canada heard anything? So far it’s been re-sharing of the same US based intel…


----------



## kmang011

CrazyCool01 said:


> Saw this on insta (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 5286539


I’m really curious what pieces will be going up 12%…that’s a substantial increase and I would definitely pull the trigger if I knew for sure it was one of the two pieces on my wishlist.


----------



## r3ticle

kmang011 said:


> I’m really curious what pieces will be going up 12%…that’s a substantial increase and I would definitely pull the trigger if I knew for sure it was one of the two pieces on my wishlist.


 I would imagine the price on the Medium JUC will be going up. The current pricing is less than I would have expected. I imagine they'll correct in the near future.


----------



## sparklywacky

How true that the price for watches will decrease? My SA didn’t confirm or deny.


----------



## MaggyH




----------



## rat_stack

MaggyH said:


> View attachment 5290054



Welp. Guess I'm getting my Clash early this year


----------



## scheurin

Wow, this is quite a lot


----------



## kmang011

MaggyH said:


> View attachment 5290054


I guess Ecrou falls into that second category then? Wow…that’s quite a jump!


----------



## complex_card215

Ohh no I’ve eyeing the smaller JUC. May need to visit the store soon


----------



## closetluxe

So glad I bought my Love Cuff right after Xmas.  Now debating on whether I should get the small clashe ring or not?


----------



## NY2LA

closetlux said:


> So glad I bought my Love Cuff right after Xmas.  Now debating on whether I should get the small clashe ring or not?


That’s hilarious. I bought my cuff right before xmas and am considering the small clash now as well


----------



## closetluxe

NY2LA said:


> That’s hilarious. I bought my cuff right before xmas and am considering the small clash now as well


Great minds think a lot alike!  So I ran the numbers: $2240 vs. $2508.80 after price increase.  Since I live in CA, $2413.60 vs. $2703.23.  Less than $300 difference, but I still don't want to pay any more than I have to, but my poor wallet doesn't have any time to recuperate.


----------



## NY2LA

closetlux said:


> Great minds think a lot alike!  So I ran the numbers: $2240 vs. $2508.80 after price increase.  Since I live in CA, $2413.60 vs. $2703.23.  Less than $300 difference, but I still don't want to pay any more than I have to, but my poor wallet doesn't have any time to recuperate.


Exactly alike…I’m in CA too 
Same, I don’t want to spend more either but it is so soon after a purchase. I guess the question I’m asking myself is- will I eventually end up getting it? If so, then might as well do it now, save money (if you can call it that), and get the purchases over with. I’m leaning towards yes… I sat on that cuff for a while before I pulled the trigger but if I got it when I initially was interested, I could have gotten it closer to 4K.
I’m also not sure if I want RG or WG…


----------



## closetluxe

NY2LA said:


> Exactly alike…I’m in CA too
> Same, I don’t want to spend more either but it is so soon after a purchase. I guess the question I’m asking myself is- will I eventually end up getting it? If so, then might as well do it now, save money (if you can call it that), and get the purchases over with. I’m leaning towards yes… I sat on that cuff for a while before I pulled the trigger but if I got it when I initially was interested, I could have gotten it closer to 4K.
> I’m also not sure if I want RG or WG…


My dilemma is that I'm waiting for my Cartier Tank Must Solar Beat to come in (which my SA saids is this month) so that's more $$$.  And to top that off, I'm debating whether I should get the ring vs the VCA Tiger Eye pendant.  I don't know, the clashe is definitely edgy and would be a nice addition to my other rings (small love and small JUC), but I think I would love the VCA pendant more, but like you said if I'm gonna end up buying it anyways, shouldn't I save some change?  I know first world problems.


----------



## NY2LA

closetlux said:


> My dilemma is that I'm waiting for my Cartier Tank Must Solar Beat to come in (which my SA saids is this month) so that's more $$$.  And to top that off, I'm debating whether I should get the ring vs the VCA Tiger Eye pendant.  I don't know, the clashe is definitely edgy and would be a nice addition to my other rings (small love and small JUC), but I think I would love the VCA pendant more, but like you said if I'm gonna end up buying it anyways, shouldn't I save some change?  I know first world problems.


Haha, totally. It sounds like you’re not sold on the clash as much as the VCA pendant- if you don’t have a pendant but already have two Cartier rings, maybe VCA is the way to go. Stock is so low with VCA these days; if you come across the Tiger Eye pendant you might want to jump on that.


----------



## closetluxe

NY2LA said:


> Haha, totally. It sounds like you’re not sold on the clash as much as the VCA pendant- if you don’t have a pendant but already have two Cartier rings, maybe VCA is the way to go. Stock is so low with VCA these days; if you come across the Tiger Eye pendant you might want to jump on that.


I actually have 4 VCA pendants (the holiday wg G, yg G, mini frivole and sweet alhambra butterfly). 
I was planning to get the small trinity for my next ring and between the trinity and the clashe, I would choose the trinity, so maybe I'm just not into the clashe except the price point is so attractive for the amount of gold you get right now. And in order to get the TE you actually have to order it.  It doesn't come into the boutiques unless you buy it, at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## SDC2003

Looks like ******** got her intel from diamonds in Dubai. I’m always a bit skeptical when info about price increases is posted on social media that aren’t from sales associates of a brand. ******** is not always right. Have there been any Cartier sas who have said this is the official word?


----------



## lolakitten

SDC2003 said:


> Looks like ******** got her intel from diamonds in Dubai. I’m always a bit skeptical when info about price increases is posted on social media that aren’t from sales associates of a brand. ******** is not always right. Have there been any Cartier sas who have said this is the official word?


…And DiD got it from Taty….it’s all recirculated intel from only one source.
So far Ive heard from 2 SAs who haven’t heard a thing about an increase.
Not that it’s not true, but right now there’s really only one uncorroborated source.


----------



## lovejewels79

MaggyH said:


> View attachment 5290054



i’m quite surprised because the more popular lines like love and juste un clou is increasing lesser than the others?


----------



## lovejewels79

closetlux said:


> My dilemma is that I'm waiting for my Cartier Tank Must Solar Beat to come in (which my SA saids is this month) so that's more $$$.  And to top that off, I'm debating whether I should get the ring vs the VCA Tiger Eye pendant.  I don't know, the clashe is definitely edgy and would be a nice addition to my other rings (small love and small JUC), but I think I would love the VCA pendant more, but like you said if I'm gonna end up buying it anyways, shouldn't I save some change?  I know first world problems.



same here. I just got my 5 motif guilloche from vca for xmas and now this? I was eyeing a regular love and now having a headache as to if i shld get it. If its 8% increase then its quite a fair bit too


----------



## ka3na20

I am visiting my Cartier SA now and ask her directly. Will update here.

Update: my SA said they do not know where these news are coming from, as of now, no info on increase, I am based in SG though


----------



## lumkeikei

I just spoke with my SA in Hong Kong. He said he didn’t hear anything about a price increase.


----------



## Purrsey

ka3na20 said:


> I am visiting my Cartier SA now and ask her directly. Will update here.
> 
> Update: my SA said they do not know where these news are coming from, as of now, no info on increase, I am based in SG though


Yup my SG SA says the same thing too.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Wasn’t there an increase in September last year and the year before?

anyone heard anything from their Australian sales associates? Got an item I would like to get however was hoping to delay my purchase for q2 this year


----------



## scheurin

SDC2003 said:


> Looks like ******** got her intel from diamonds in Dubai.



Good intelligence. Did a quick check on the Dirham which lost about 8 % in 2021 which may explain the increase in Dubai.


----------



## Cartier Forever

lumkeikei said:


> I just spoke with my SA in Hong Kong. He said he didn’t hear anything about a price increase.


I did it today too, my SA also said she did not hear anything yet.


----------



## Cocopopz

sparklywacky said:


> How true that the price for watches will decrease? My SA didn’t confirm or deny.


If so it’s so good


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> Good intelligence. Did a quick check on the Dirham which lost about 8 % in 2021 which may explain the increase in Dubai.



It doesn’t explain the rest of the supposed increase. Also watching an increase in Istanbul should be interesting right now…


----------



## lolakitten

scheurin said:


> Good intelligence. Did a quick check on the Dirham which lost about 8 % in 2021 which may explain the increase in Dubai.


Her intel was not Dubai based though, she literally posted screenshots of Taty’s (US based) IG story.
Hearsay.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

My SA in Vegas says the price increase rumor is true but unaware of when exactly. She said the company is doing annual inventory next week and she’s thinking after that maybe.


----------



## closetluxe

My SA said they are doing inventory this Sunday too.  Looks like it's happening everyone.


----------



## south-of-france

On Monday after inventory or later?


----------



## ChanelCartier

closetlux said:


> My SA said they are doing inventory this Sunday too.  Looks like it's happening everyone.


Who cares? I am not playing their games. I had something on my wish list, but I am not being pressured into buying. This is ridiculous. I hope everyone stops buying these luxury brands and they start hurting for business. Maybe they will stop with the madness.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

south-of-france said:


> On Monday after inventory or later?



Later I’m assuming. In the past, I feel like they are always given like a week or two’s notice.



ChanelCartier said:


> Who cares? I am not playing their games. I had something on my wish list, but I am not being pressured into buying. This is ridiculous. I hope everyone stops buying these luxury brands and they start hurting for business. Maybe they will stop with the madness.



Exactly my feelings. I have diamond JUC and Clash on my wishlist (won’t purchase in the same year) and I will not panic buy. I’ll just save up more not a big deal. Now Chanel? That’s a different story. I made my last bag purchase January 2021 and I’m done with them lol.


----------



## scheurin

ChanelCartier said:


> Maybe they will stop with the madness.



Madness relates more to Chanel in my view. Cartier handled the increases quite cautiously so far.

Do you need to rethink your name here, then?


----------



## closetluxe

south-of-france said:


> On Monday after inventory or later?


No clue


----------



## scheurin

If this is the case they will need some time. Usually it's at least 1-2 weeks. End of January makes sense to me.


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Later I’m assuming. In the past, I feel like they are always given like a week or two’s notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my feelings. I have diamond JUC and Clash on my wishlist (won’t purchase in the same year) and I will not panic buy. I’ll just save up more not a big deal. Now Chanel? That’s a different story. I made my last bag purchase January 2021 and I’m done with them lol.


I have the diamond JUC on my wish list too. It just went up $700.00 last summer. Way overpriced for the small amount of diamonds. I can get a 10-carat diamond tennis bracelet probably for less. This increase will price me out.


----------



## ChanelCartier

scheurin said:


> Madness relates more to Chanel in my view. Cartier handled the increases quite cautiously so far.
> 
> Do you need to rethink your name here, then?


LOL. True but nonetheless they have been getting carried away with the increases as well.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ChanelCartier said:


> I have the diamond JUC on my wish list too. It just went up $700.00 last summer. Way overpriced for the small amount of diamonds. I can get a 10-carat diamond tennis bracelet probably for less. This increase will price me out.



Yes to the 10 carat diamond tennis bracelet! I have one and love it. It won’t price me out, I’ll just wait a little bit longer. Plus I’m the type of person that will pay more for experience and will not rush to buy something just because of a rumored price increase. I love purchasing in the boutique in person, I find it to be so much fun trying on all the different pieces and visiting my SA and we only do this on vacation since the boutique we buy from is in Vegas and central Florida no longer has a boutique here. I don’t want it mailed to me, that takes away from the experience so I will wait (:


----------



## nycmamaofone

scheurin said:


> Madness relates more to Chanel in my view. Cartier handled the increases quite cautiously so far.
> 
> Do you need to rethink your name here, then?


I agree but if the rumor is true about the percentage of increase, I find 12-15% increase on Clash ridiculous. I am so mad I didn’t fall in love with it earlier and could have bought it for $6,600. I will not be able to make it for this increase, which means I will have to purchase the Clash for $8,050 in several months’ time. Ugh.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sparklywacky said:


> How true that the price for watches will decrease? My SA didn’t confirm or deny.


My SA said the price of the Balloon Bleu already went up.


----------



## ChanelCartier

nycmamaofone said:


> I agree but if the rumor is true about the percentage of increase, I find 12-15% increase on Clash ridiculous. I am so mad I didn’t fall in love with it earlier and could have bought it for $6,600. I will not be able to make it for this increase, which means I will have to purchase the Clash for $8,050 in several months’ time. Ugh.


It is ridiculous. I wish I could get a 12-15% increase in pay every year.


----------



## Yodabest

Whether 12-15% more or less, designer jewelry costs a premium. You will never get a value when compared with what you can buy in the weight of diamonds. That has always been the case. Some people will be turned off by the increases, but these companies know a majority will come around and buy anyway.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> I agree but if the rumor is true about the percentage of increase, I find 12-15% increase on Clash ridiculous. I am so mad I didn’t fall in love with it earlier and could have bought it for $6,600. I will not be able to make it for this increase, which means I will have to purchase the Clash for $8,050 in several months’ time. Ugh.



Yes this is where I’m at with Clash too. I’m so upset I didn’t fall I love with it earlier too. For them to increase prices by 12% on Clash it must certainly be gaining a lot of popularity.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ChanelCartier said:


> It is ridiculous. I wish I could get a 12-15% increase in pay every year.



No kidding! I just did the math on my pay increase this year and it was 6.6%. I thought I was getting ahead of the game until the news of a price increase


----------



## bluebird03

Just checked with my SA and asked her if there was going to be a price increase and she said that she is not aware of anything. Not sure if employees know or if they are just not revealing that information


----------



## JOJA

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Just checked with my SA and asked her if there was going to be a price increase and she said that she is not aware of anything. Not sure if employees know or if they are just not revealing that information



Mine has always said they find out about 2 weeks out.  She also said that it seems like the Cartier groups on the internet always know beforehand somehow 
I haven’t reached out to her about this increase though.


----------



## kmang011

PC1984 said:


> Whether 12-15% more or less, designer jewelry costs a premium. You will never get a value when compared with what you can buy in the weight of diamonds. That has always been the case. Some people will be turned off by the increases, but these companies know a majority will come around and buy anyway.



Yes, precisely, these brands already know that people are willing to pay a premium that the average person either wouldn’t or can’t afford. People are paying a premium for the brand name. Anyone could buy a comparable yet unbranded 18k bracelet or bangle with the exact same gram weight for a small fraction of the price that we pay over 7,000 USD for the love bracelet. It’s the same reason why luxury brands don’t have “sales.” It’s also the same reason their sales weren’t severely impacted like some other businesses or sectors during the pandemic/bad economy because the type of clientele they target and cater to can (for the most part) still afford these things.

Individual consumers just have to decide what they feel the brand and product is “worth.” Some people may be turned off by the price increases and reach their limit while others may choose to turn to the preloved market. For others buying these pieces, 10-12% is a drop in the bucket and they hardly notice/don’t care.


----------



## Yodabest

kmang011 said:


> Yes, precisely, these brands already know that people are willing to pay a premium that the average person either wouldn’t or can’t afford. People are paying a premium for the brand name. Anyone could buy a comparable yet unbranded 18k bracelet or bangle with the exact same gram weight for a small fraction of the price that we pay over 7,000 USD for the love bracelet. It’s the same reason why luxury brands don’t have “sales.” It’s also the same reason their sales weren’t severely impacted like some other businesses or sectors during the pandemic/bad economy because the type of clientele they target and cater to can (for the most part) still afford these things.
> 
> Individual consumers just have to decide what they feel the brand and product is “worth.” Some people may be turned off by the price increases and reach their limit while others may choose to turn to the preloved market. For others buying these pieces, 10-12% is a drop in the bucket and they hardly notice/don’t care.



All of this!


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> No kidding! I just did the math on my pay increase this year and it was 6.6%. I thought I was getting ahead of the game until the news of a price increase


Well 6.6 is amazing!  I get a measly 2 percent annually.


----------



## closetluxe

ChanelCartier said:


> Well 6.6 is amazing!  I get a measly 2 percent annually.


I’m lucky if I get any!


----------



## CartierLVer

I just went to see my SA today and he told me that he knows a price increase is to happen soon because he said their diamonds that are over 2 carats went up this past thanksgiving. So he knew it is bound to happen in the next several weeks! Happy purchasing!


----------



## LuxuryLover21

CartierLVer said:


> I just went to see my SA today and he told me that he knows a price increase is to happen soon because he said their diamonds that are over 2 carats went up this past thanksgiving. So he knew it is bound to happen in the next several weeks! Happy purchasing!


And where are u located luv


----------



## impaktplayer

Well, fingers crossed they get some more stock before the increase hits. There are a couple of things on my wish list that are still "contact us"!


----------



## scheurin

CartierLVer said:


> I just went to see my SA today and he told me that he knows a price increase is to happen soon because he said their diamonds that are over 2 carats went up this past thanksgiving. So he knew it is bound to happen in the next several weeks! Happy purchasing!



I can't see the connection here


----------



## CartierLVer

LuxuryLover21 said:


> And where are u located luv


Hawaii


----------



## CartierLVer

scheurin said:


> I can't see the connection here


Me either. But he said their diamonds that are over 2 carats have a price increase first. Then afterwards they meaning the SAs know that a price increase will happen on all their other items. Hope that helps you to understand.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ChanelCartier said:


> Well 6.6 is amazing!  I get a measly 2 percent annually.





closetlux said:


> I’m lucky if I get any!



I don’t want to get off topic but I’m a RN and we had a hellish two years to say the least. They have to pay us more or everyone will leave for travel nursing plus an adjustment for cost of living.


----------



## CartierLVer

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I don’t want to get off topic but I’m a RN and we had a hellish two years to say the least. They have to pay us more or everyone will leave for travel nursing plus an adjustment for cost of living.


Me too! But I’m sure we all Have our fair share of Covid and there is no hazard pay for us here! Take care!


----------



## Cartier Forever

My SA just confirmed the price increase in Jan in HK. No info about percentage and exact date yet.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I think I’m set with my Cartier collection, I have 3 Love cuffs, a small JUC bracelet, trinity cord and various rings.  I did want the clash ring in medium size but to me it’s already quite pricey.  I’d like a new wedding band, so I might splurge on that with a local jeweler instead of more Cartier.
I am glad I was able to get two of my cuffs at $4500 USD.


----------



## Maragal13

Could someone else also confirm if you received the same message?


----------



## CartierLVer

Maragal13 said:


> Could someone else also confirm if you received the same message?


Confirm a price increase?!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one know if there is a price increase in Australia and by how much !??


----------



## shyla14

My SA in SF still has not confirmed any increase.


----------



## Cat Fondler

shyla14 said:


> My SA in SF still has not confirmed any increase.


Nor has mine in Vegas.


----------



## Maragal13

CartierLVer said:


> Confirm a price increase?!


Hi! Yes! If any other SA confirmed the price increase for this month, yesterday I came to the boutique in Switzerland and they haven't said anything either.


----------



## scheurin

Maragal13 said:


> Hi! Yes! If any other SA confirmed the price increase for this month, yesterday I came to the boutique in Switzerland and they haven't said anything either.



They wouldn't say anything if you don't ask


----------



## Maragal13

scheurin said:


> They wouldn't say anything if you don't ask


Haha I know, I asked and she said there isnt information about that


----------



## CartierLVer

Maragal13 said:


> Hi! Yes! If any other SA confirmed the price increase for this month, yesterday I came to the boutique in Switzerland and they haven't said anything either.



ah ic. Yea. Cartier SA aren’t aware of price increases till a couple of weeks. I don’t know how others get their info but most have been spot on!like I said, my SA stated that when their diamonds increase in price then he knows for sure a price increase is bound to happens soon!


----------



## scheurin

I think we can be sure about the increase, question remains where, which items and how much. As I'm not in the market this time no reason for me to get more details from my SAs now.


----------



## kinseymorrison

Thank gosh for this thread! I’ve wanted a love bracelet for years and knew this year I wanted to purchase. I usually hear about price increases on social media but hadn’t heard a peep about one for cartier. I’m glad I checked here do I could go ahead and make the purchase now!


----------



## closetluxe

kinseymorrison said:


> Thank gosh for this thread! I’ve wanted a love bracelet for years and knew this year I wanted to purchase. I usually hear about price increases on social media but hadn’t heard a peep about one for cartier. I’m glad I checked here do I could go ahead and make the purchase now!


If this is the year you are going to purchase it, do it now before the price increase.


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Some countries seem to have price increase already. Check out the Spain site…and convert Euro to USD to have an idea how much % we can anticipate in US for the price increase.
Spain site: https://www.cartier.com/es-es/pulsera-juste-un-clou_cod25372685655708167.html#dept=EU_Juste-Un-Clou

For example classic plain JUC bracelet is now €7400 so after conversion it’s about USD8470 (May change based on current exchange rate). So in rough calculation it’s abt 12.93% whopping increase


----------



## scheurin

yuki_shinsetsu said:


> Some countries seem to have price increase already. Check out the Spain site…and convert Euro to USD to have an idea how much % we can anticipate in US for the price increase.
> Spain site: https://www.cartier.com/es-es/pulsera-juste-un-clou_cod25372685655708167.html#dept=EU_Juste-Un-Clou
> 
> For example classic plain JUC bracelet is now €7400 so after conversion it’s about USD8470 (May change based on current exchange rate). So in rough calculation it’s abt 12.93% whopping increase



No, that's currency fluctuations and in Spain 21% sales tax is included. In fact - if your numbers are correct - it's about 10% CHEAPER.


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Oh


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

scheurin said:


> No, that's currency fluctuations and in Spain 21% sales tax is included. In fact - if your numbers are correct - it's about 10% CHEAPER.



Oh, I didn’t know that Spain site includes 21% sales tax for the item. Phewww…that’s a relief. And if you are right then yes, it does seem to be 10% cheaper in US. But I was shared this info from a SA and you would think they’d be aware of this, right?


----------



## scheurin

Don't get me wrong the imminent price increase cannot be avoided


----------



## SDC2003

yuki_shinsetsu said:


> Oh, I didn’t know that Spain site includes 21% sales tax for the item. Phewww…that’s a relief. And if you are right then yes, it does seem to be 10% cheaper in US. But I was shared this info from a SA and you would think they’d be aware of this, right?


Interesting taty on ig was also talking about prices in Spain and comparing. You wouldn’t be taty by the way?  But yes the spain prices include vat so currently those prices and us prices are comparable.will there be a price increase? Possibly but doubt a jump from the 6900 to 8000. But who knows Tiffany had enormous increases recently.


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

SDC2003 said:


> Interesting taty on ig was also talking about prices in Spain and comparing. You wouldn’t be taty by the way?  But yes the spain prices include vat so currently those prices and us prices are comparable.will there be a price increase? Possibly but doubt a jump from the 6900 to 8000. But who knows Tiffany had enormous increases recently.



Oh really? That’s not me! But I want to look her up now…lol


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Wow you guys. Taty posted today that the Love bracelet will be $8,000 USD!!!!!!!! That’s such a big price increase!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Did the European countries have their prices raised already?


----------



## bibogirl

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow you guys. Taty posted today that the Love bracelet will be $8,000 USD!!!!!!!! That’s such a big price increase!



Oh wow. I guess I will never own a Love bracelet. Every time I get close something happens in my personal life where I have to use the money on something else. Or there's a price increase.


----------



## Ralii

Would the small love increase as well?


----------



## closetluxe

Ralii said:


> Would the small love increase as well?


I think the whole love and JUC lines are going up


----------



## jssl1688

Is it about a 16% increase across the board?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one know about Australia price increase !??


----------



## Maragal13

Hi I always check the Spanish website as I am always here! There was no increase besides the one we had last year!


----------



## Lady001

I already purchased the love ring a few weeks ago luckily but does anyone know if the trinity cord bracelet will increase too? It's now 580 euro. I am thinking of buying it now before any increase. The love bracelet will have to wait a little as it is a bigger purchase.


----------



## lovejewels79

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow you guys. Taty posted today that the Love bracelet will be $8,000 USD!!!!!!!! That’s such a big price increase!



anyone knows if her info is accurate so far ? If thats true, then i might pull the trigger and get the regular rose gold. But i am in Singapore hence not sure if the increase will be similar?


----------



## ka3na20

lovejewels79 said:


> anyone knows if her info is accurate so far ? If thats true, then i might pull the trigger and get the regular rose gold. But i am in Singapore hence not sure if the increase will be similar?



My SA said if ever there will be an increase in our place (SG), it is best to buy the love bangles since they most likely will be impacted a lot.


----------



## SDC2003

lovejewels79 said:


> anyone knows if her info is accurate so far ? If thats true, then i might pull the trigger and get the regular rose gold. But i am in Singapore hence not sure if the increase will be similar?


She supported what her sa allegedly said by pointing to prices in Spain currently but she failed to realize that those prices included vat so in actuality they’re the same as the us. She also said something about  inventory being done in 2-3 weeks and then sas being told about increases afterward. Well if that’s the case how does her sa even know there’s an increase now? I’m guessing her sa said there’s a possibility but she took that info and ran with it as an actual increase. Her ig page doesn’t stand out as someone who would have inside info on increases. Also going from 6900 to 8k is a really significant increase. and richemont reported huge increases in sales last year.  There may be an increase but doubtful it will be significant.


----------



## lovejewels79

ka3na20 said:


> My SA said if ever there will be an increase in our place (SG), it is best to buy the love bangles since they most likely will be impacted a lot.



seems like there is not enough time for my wallet to recover from the xmas shopping  next incoming increase will likely be vca in mar-may period.


----------



## ka3na20

lovejewels79 said:


> seems like there is not enough time for my wallet to recover from the xmas shopping  next incoming increase will likely be vca in mar-may period.



Maybe you can ask if possible to make a deposit to lock price? Im not sure if possible to lock price with just a % deposit like with VCA. I did before lock in a price but i made full deposit since the item was out of stock.


----------



## lovejewels79

ka3na20 said:


> Maybe you can ask if possible to make a deposit to lock price? Im not sure if possible to lock price with just a % deposit like with VCA. I did before lock in a price but i made full deposit since the item was out of stock.



i do have the funds to get the item but just that it seems a bit too much to be getting one item per month? Moreover i am planning to get a vca necklace before the next price increase in mar-may too maybe i should toss a coin to decide. Lol


----------



## lovejewels79

SDC2003 said:


> She supported what her sa allegedly said by pointing to prices in Spain currently but she failed to realize that those prices included vat so in actuality they’re the same as the us. She also said something about  inventory being done in 2-3 weeks and then sas being told about increases afterward. Well if that’s the case how does her sa even know there’s an increase now? I’m guessing her sa said there’s a possibility but she took that info and ran with it as an actual increase. Her ig page doesn’t stand out as someone who would have inside info on increases. Also going from 6900 to 8k is a really significant increase. and richemont reported huge increases in sales last year.  There may be an increase but doubtful it will be significant.



yes i do agree that from usd $6900 to $8k is a huge jump. The last increase in SG for the regular love bracelet is around sgd$450 if I didn’t remember wrongly.


----------



## ChanelFan29

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow you guys. Taty posted today that the Love bracelet will be $8,000 USD!!!!!!!! That’s such a big price increase!


That is wild!


----------



## kmang011

SDC2003 said:


> She supported what her sa allegedly said by pointing to prices in Spain currently but she failed to realize that those prices included vat so in actuality they’re the same as the us. She also said something about  inventory being done in 2-3 weeks and then sas being told about increases afterward. Well if that’s the case how does her sa even know there’s an increase now? I’m guessing her sa said there’s a possibility but she took that info and ran with it as an actual increase. Her ig page doesn’t stand out as someone who would have inside info on increases. Also going from 6900 to 8k is a really significant increase. and richemont reported huge increases in sales last year.  There may be an increase but doubtful it will be significant.



I totally agree with this. I would like to add a few things. We should try to avoid playing into the hype. We know nothing for sure and neither do half of the people claiming to have “intel.” A lot of it is just chatter. I expect the love to increase to maybe 7,400 or 7,500 USD but 8,000 is absurd IMO. 

Thankfully, I’m very intentional about my purchases but I feel like price increases + hype causes a lot of people to pull the trigger before they’re ready and in some cases can even put people in debt or financial hardship over fear of “missing out.” Yes that’s a personal problem and yes people need to know their limits and have self control but I’m just not sure that it’s a healthy culture. This is why I stopped buying Chanel. I didn’t support what they were doing and I “voted” with my wallet. It’s a great marketing strategy for them but it’s not so great for the consumer. I can bring my dollar elsewhere and still get a quality product. If this continues with Cartier, I might do the same. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Hello all! I also worried about the increase. As of now, my SA hasn’t heard anything… but maybe if you have the relationship with them, they can order for you for a product to come in and that way it comes with your name on it at arrival and you can purchase if you love. 
I went ahead and purchased my love with diamonds and reg juc w/diamonds about 2 weeks ago and I don’t regret it AT ALL!!!

ps. Someone stated just like chanel and any other fashion house. That is so true! Price wise, chanel is almost as expensive as cartier depending on the items, and they have done several increases in the past few months. So I would rather be safe than sorry and purchase while you can.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

kmang011 said:


> I totally agree with this. I would like to add a few things. We should try to avoid playing into the hype. We know nothing for sure and neither do half of the people claiming to have “intel.” A lot of it is just chatter. I expect the love to increase to maybe 7,400 or 7,500 USD but 8,000 is absurd IMO.
> 
> Thankfully, I’m very intentional about my purchases but I feel like price increases + hype causes a lot of people to pull the trigger before they’re ready and in some cases can even put people in debt or financial hardship over fear of “missing out.” Yes that’s a personal problem and yes people need to know their limits and have self control but I’m just not sure that it’s a healthy culture. This is why I stopped buying Chanel. I didn’t support what they were doing and I “voted” with my wallet. It’s a great marketing strategy for them but it’s not so great for the consumer. I can bring my dollar elsewhere and still get a quality product. If this continues with Cartier, I might do the same. Sometimes less is more.



I totally agree with you! If you can not afford it, wait until you can. And if you feel it’s just gotten out of control with the increase, maybe there is something else that you love instead. I did that. I went years thinking of the bracelets I wanted and just kept thinking nope not paying it. But I kept wanting so I finally purchased. Of course I kicked myself because I felt like I could have already gotten them when I wanted them and not paid as much… but the other side of me was like time and money was a factor back then also. I wish I could have paid less, but at least at this point in life it doesn’t break my finances.


----------



## allykaulitz

kmang011 said:


> I totally agree with this. I would like to add a few things. We should try to avoid playing into the hype. We know nothing for sure and neither do half of the people claiming to have “intel.” A lot of it is just chatter. I expect the love to increase to maybe 7,400 or 7,500 USD but 8,000 is absurd IMO.
> 
> Thankfully, I’m very intentional about my purchases but I feel like price increases + hype causes a lot of people to pull the trigger before they’re ready and in some cases can even put people in debt or financial hardship over fear of “missing out.” Yes that’s a personal problem and yes people need to know their limits and have self control but I’m just not sure that it’s a healthy culture. This is why I stopped buying Chanel. I didn’t support what they were doing and I “voted” with my wallet. It’s a great marketing strategy for them but it’s not so great for the consumer. I can bring my dollar elsewhere and still get a quality product. If this continues with Cartier, I might do the same. Sometimes less is more.


I agree with this. I did the same with Chanel, and even LV, where some of my canvas pieces are worth three times as much as when I got them without quality improvements. With Cartier I will finish getting my current wishlist and will stop purchasing, as the increases are beyond what I can justify spending. The great thing about jewelry is that it will be with me for a long time, so hopefully I wont need to replace these items.


----------



## kmang011

Gabrielle Neal said:


> I totally agree with you! If you can not afford it, wait until you can. And if you feel it’s just gotten out of control with the increase, maybe there is something else that you love instead. I did that. I went years thinking of the bracelets I wanted and just kept thinking nope not paying it. But I kept wanting so I finally purchased. Of course I kicked myself because I felt like I could have already gotten them when I wanted them and not paid as much… but the other side of me was like time and money was a factor back then also. I wish I could have paid less, but at least at this point in life it doesn’t break my finances.



Yes, and because you waited you were probably more intentional about your luxury purchases. There’s nothing worse than splurging thousands of dollars to feel like a piece is just OK or not practical for your lifestyle. That’s how some things end up sitting in our closets or jewelry boxes for years collecting dust. They seemed like a good idea at the time. I always wait at least six months before I pull the trigger because that way I know that I really “love” it and it wasn’t a spur of the moment purchase or a trendy item on social media that was just having a “moment.”

I’ve learned to appreciate that less is more and you can admire an item on another person from afar, acknowledging that it looks great on them, but also acknowledging that it isn’t practical or suitable for you. I do that all the time with VCA. I admire pieces that are gorgeous but simply not practical for my lifestyle.


----------



## kmang011

allykaulitz said:


> I agree with this. I did the same with Chanel, and even LV, where some of my canvas pieces are worth three times as much as when I got them without quality improvements. With Cartier I will finish getting my current wishlist and will stop purchasing, as the increases are beyond what I can justify spending. The great thing about jewelry is that it will be with me for a long time, so hopefully I wont need to replace these items.



I stopped buying LV because I feel like their quality has gone down significantly in recent years while the prices have gone up. I have LV pieces from twenty years ago that still look great while my latest purchase from them two years ago started to tarnish and have other quality issues not even six months after owning it with minimal wear.

I will say, I bought my first Love bracelet last May. I held off for a very long time but received it as a mother’s day gift. I do think it’s worth what we paid for it at the time (6,400) because I had it engraved with my daughters name and I’ve worn it everyday since. I think when considering cost per wear and the fact that it’s a low maintenance piece that you don’t remove it’s a good purchase. For me it’s a “forever” piece.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Ralii said:


> Would the small love increase as well?



hello chanelfan29!
Yes the price increase is usually for all.


----------



## ka3na20

lovejewels79 said:


> i do have the funds to get the item but just that it seems a bit too much to be getting one item per month? Moreover i am planning to get a vca necklace before the next price increase in mar-may too maybe i should toss a coin to decide. Lol



I get you. Im in the same boat. Its not that we dont have the funds. Its just that in my case, I tend to plan my purchases and avoid getting everything all at once. These price increases hype-ing us to get everything all in one go.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

kmang011 said:


> I stopped buying LV because I feel like their quality has gone down significantly in recent years while the prices have gone up. I have LV pieces from twenty years ago that still look great while my latest purchase from them two years ago started to tarnish and have other quality issues not even six months after owning it with minimal wear.
> 
> I will say, I bought my first Love bracelet last May. I held off for a very long time but received it as a mother’s day gift. I do think it’s worth what we paid for it at the time (6,400) because I had it engraved with my daughters name and I’ve worn it everyday since. I think when considering cost per wear and the fact that it’s a low maintenance piece that you don’t remove it’s a good purchase. For me it’s a “forever” piece.



I so agree with all of this! I have stopped buying handbags all together for the same reason. I also purchased my love recently and I decided my bracelet would last longer than these bags.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

lovejewels79 said:


> i do have the funds to get the item but just that it seems a bit too much to be getting one item per month? Moreover i am planning to get a vca necklace before the next price increase in mar-may too maybe i should toss a coin to decide. Lol



yes it is hard when wanting so many great investment pieces. I say, really think about the one you love and go from there…. The coin toss may lead you in the wrong direction lol


----------



## ChanelCartier

bibogirl said:


> Oh wow. I guess I will never own a Love bracelet. Every time I get close something happens in my personal life where I have to use the money on something else. Or there's a price increase.


Let's hope it's not true. Thats a huge price jump!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I am so confused. Someone on the FB Cartier group posted their SA told them the price increase was a rumor and wasn’t true. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## lovejewels79

ka3na20 said:


> I get you. Im in the same boat. Its not that we dont have the funds. Its just that in my case, I tend to plan my purchases and avoid getting everything all at once. These price increases hype-ing us to get everything all in one go.



yes! Totally agree. Also, these kind of shopping is kinda addictive. Must practise some form of discipline otherwise one might end up buying more often than as planned


----------



## lovejewels79

Gabrielle Neal said:


> yes it is hard when wanting so many great investment pieces. I say, really think about the one you love and go from there…. The coin toss may lead you in the wrong direction lol



yupz. If only we know the price increase % in advance then i can make a decision. Cos i like both almost equally


----------



## Cat Fondler

My SA in Vegas told me today that she hasn’t been notified of a price increase. The SA’s normally get 1-2 weeks’ notice and she’ll let me know if she hears anything. She’s had a lot of clients asking about the increase—she thinks it could be a rumor fueled by social media.
The price of an item can be locked in for 30 days with a deposit.


----------



## Swanky

It’s a rumor until it happens!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lovejewels79 said:


> anyone knows if her info is accurate so far ? If thats true, then i might pull the trigger and get the regular rose gold. But i am in Singapore hence not sure if the increase will be similar?



This is my first time I’ve ever watched Taty’s stories on IG but I’ve heard from across the board she’s been accurate on a lot of things but that’s the general consensus, not my opinion. Now do I also think she could be incorrect and wanting to create a hype maybe to attract more followers? Possibly. Everything is speculation at this point unfortunately. Also, I read about the Spain pricing so who knows if she was comparing to that as well which would be incorrect for the US.


----------



## Louboutin329

I think Cartier will absolutely raise their prices at some point in 2022. The cost of EVERYTHING in todays world has gone up - food, homes, basic necessities. It's not just luxury playing games - to some extent -- looking at you Chanel! There are shortages everywhere due to the pandemic of the past two years. I feel like these extreme prices for all goods are the new norm.


----------



## south-of-france

At least the gold price came down again from July 2020, so it‘s not that. Probably currency, sourcing, labour, luxury premium because they can.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Swanky said:


> It’s a rumor until it happens!


The rumors have been turning out to be true unfortunately.


----------



## bagsaremyjam

I went in to my local store (Rodeo Dr) and my SA told me that they’ve heard this rumor as well but have been told nothing by corporate. It may be this location because they do such high volume, but she says when they find out, the price La and tags are changed the next morning, which is different than what others are saying on here. It’s even updated in their computer system. She’s worked there for 8 to 9 years, and she didn’t deny the price increase rumors always turn out to be true.

I think it’s silly to not believe there won’t be an increase soon. Luxury prices have skyrocketed, given the greater rising demand since the pandemic and lack of labor and material.

I actually read the price increases among luxury brands occur because they have been getting taxed more by their country (mainly France I believe), but instead of paying for those fees, they transfer the cost to their goods because they can. It makes sense. Price increases have occurred for a long time, but the increases were very slow and steady. It seems maybe since the regular recurrence of steep price increases (say for the past 10,15 yrs) this is the main cause?


----------



## bagsaremyjam

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This is my first time I’ve ever watched Taty’s stories on IG but I’ve heard from across the board she’s been accurate on a lot of things but that’s the general consensus, not my opinion. Now do I also think she could be incorrect and wanting to create a hype maybe to attract more followers? Possibly. Everything is speculation at this point unfortunately. Also, I read about the Spain pricing so who knows if she was comparing to that as well which would be incorrect for the US.



It seems people in Asia and Europe always have intel before those in the US and other countries, whether it’s a new collection or price increases.

I’ve never heard of a price increase rumor coming from SA’s in other countries that have turned out to be false. And SA’s at Cartier don’t deny this as well. I’m fact, the ones I’ve spoken to say the internet always seems to know before they do.


----------



## scheurin

Same in Vegas, no news. However, given that people ... we so to speak ... are buying like crazy: Cartier just needs to increase prices substancially.


----------



## nycmamaofone

It’s definitely not a matter of “if” but “when,” but for me it’s more of a matter of “by how much.” The rumors were of a drastic, substantial increase and that is what is incredibly frustrating. I can do a little increase, but when you’re talking 12-15%, that is price gouging at its finest. 

As some of you know I pulled the trigger on the JUC regular as I didn’t want to be caught blind-sighted. However, if the next increase is as high as the rumor goes, it could just put me off entirely. (I want the Clash but there is a limit to how much I can take.)

It seems like all the luxury houses are converging all at once right now (Chanel, Hermes, LV, Dior) and it puts such a bad taste in my mouth. Hence I have stopped shopping from those places. But in the world of fine jewelry, the increases have been modest and more steady over time, which is why I’ve stuck around. However, if Cartier and VCA start imitating Chanel, I will just respectfully bow out as I have enough right now anyway. At some point, you just have to wonder how much longer the consumer will put up with this. I have already heard Chanel’s classic flaps have not sold as well recently due to their insane increases lately.


----------



## closetluxe

If only I had as many pay increases as these luxe houses (handbags, jewelry, etc.) have raised their prices.  At what point will/does it stop?  Will luxe purchases be only attainable to those who don't think twice about buying even after each and every price increase because they can afford to no matter what?


----------



## rat_stack

closetlux said:


> If only I had as many pay increases as these luxe houses (handbags, jewelry, etc.) have raised their prices.  At what point will/does it stop?  Will luxe purchases be only attainable to those who don't think twice about buying even after each and every price increase because they can afford to no matter what?



Well, to be fair, those are the people that luxury houses *want* to target (I'm also thinking of LV and Chanel trying to be more like Hermes). These luxury houses want their products to be seen as exclusive and only certain people can afford them. So no, I don't think it will ever stop.


----------



## kmang011

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s definitely not a matter of “if” but “when,” but for me it’s more of a matter of “by how much.” The rumors were of a drastic, substantial increase and that is what is incredibly frustrating. I can do a little increase, but when you’re talking 12-15%, that is price gouging at its finest.
> 
> As some of you know I pulled the trigger on the JUC regular as I didn’t want to be caught blind-sighted. However, if the next increase is as high as the rumor goes, it could just put me off entirely. (I want the Clash but there is a limit to how much I can take.)
> 
> It seems like all the luxury houses are converging all at once right now (Chanel, Hermes, LV, Dior) and it puts such a bad taste in my mouth. Hence I have stopped shopping from those places. But in the world of fine jewelry, the increases have been modest and more steady over time, which is why I’ve stuck around. However, if Cartier and VCA start imitating Chanel, I will just respectfully bow out as I have enough right now anyway. At some point, you just have to wonder how much longer the consumer will put up with this. I have already heard Chanel’s classic flaps have not sold as well recently due to their insane increases lately.



Agree with all of this…I also think it will push more people toward the preloved route. For better or for worse. My rationale has always been that for a couple hundred dollars more I would rather just buy new and direct from the store instead of saving a bit of money by purchasing secondhand. But if the classic Love, for example, goes up over 8,000, I think many people will be deterred or rerouted. There are some customers for which money is truly no object but I don’t think that’s the vast majority of people.
I’ve never been interested in Hermes personally but I’m shocked when I hear about women begging and pining over bags. I get the whole exclusivity and status thing but for me it’s a hard pass.
At that point, why shouldn’t you just purchase preloved instead of begging for a bag? For some people, I think they feed into it. It’s not just about the bag itself. 

I probably will also bow out if this continues with Cartier and VCA. I have a few nice pieces and I’m satisfied with that.


----------



## Yodabest

These luxury brands know what they are doing and increases are not new. All items from lines recently mentioned in this thread… the love… the clash.... the clou.. are all massively overpriced relative to what it costs to make the item. You’re paying for the design. I think a majority of people willing to and able to spend let’s say, 7k on a bracelet, will not be turned away from the piece because it’s $700 more. Some people, sure… but I think Cartier knows their target audience will remain loyal. What it comes down to is, it’s luxury designer jewelry. By definition, owning these items is a luxury, not a right. They don’t need to keep their prices down in order to keep a loyal fan base.


----------



## Xoxo_t

If the increases are as significant as we are hearing (which I think they will be) I think it’s basically pricing out a lot more people than Chanel has priced out.  As frequent and high as the price increases have been at Chanel they drop many collections and there are still plenty of unboxings and reveals… multiples for one season.  It’s not the same for jewelry and the purchases are not as frequent. I think a 1k+ increase can be pretty detrimental to their sales for a regular love bracelet given the competition… I think it’s more likely a consumer will spend that money on bags over jewelry to keep up with what’s trending, the new “it” bag or color.  Just my opinion.


----------



## lovejewels79

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s definitely not a matter of “if” but “when,” but for me it’s more of a matter of “by how much.” The rumors were of a drastic, substantial increase and that is what is incredibly frustrating. I can do a little increase, but when you’re talking 12-15%, that is price gouging at its finest.
> 
> As some of you know I pulled the trigger on the JUC regular as I didn’t want to be caught blind-sighted. However, if the next increase is as high as the rumor goes, it could just put me off entirely. (I want the Clash but there is a limit to how much I can take.)
> 
> It seems like all the luxury houses are converging all at once right now (Chanel, Hermes, LV, Dior) and it puts such a bad taste in my mouth. Hence I have stopped shopping from those places. But in the world of fine jewelry, the increases have been modest and more steady over time, which is why I’ve stuck around. However, if Cartier and VCA start imitating Chanel, I will just respectfully bow out as I have enough right now anyway. At some point, you just have to wonder how much longer the consumer will put up with this. I have already heard Chanel’s classic flaps have not sold as well recently due to their insane increases lately.



this i agree with. If the price increases is like less than 10% in a year then it is still quite acceptable.

As for Chanel it is still crazy in SG here. I do not have any Chanel here but i really liked the mini classic so i went in to the boutique recently and i was told there is no minis at all available and they dont do waitlist as of now. I asked about the classics in other sizes too and i was told there was no stock for all sizes. Not sure if they were smoking me since i am not a regular. I don’t think I will look at Chanel anymore.


----------



## Yodabest

I think it’s a matter of what you prioritize your spending on. If someone wants to purchase a coveted item badly enough, in the long run, the difference of x amount of dollars won’t stop them from buying an item that was already priced very high. This isn’t the first increase and certainly won’t be the last.  Their targeted audience will remain loyal. The bottom line is, we are all speaking from points of privilege as most people could not afford these items even before an increase.


----------



## scheurin

Same out of Europe


----------



## CrazyCool01

When is the rumoured price increase happening !


----------



## caffelatte

My SA in the US told me there is no price increase soon, sounds like many people have been asking her.


----------



## rat_stack

My SA yesterday said he's heard nothing official about a price increase, but joked that all these rumors will probably make Cartier pull the trigger on the increase sooner than they otherwise would because in his words, "why not? people are already expecting it"


----------



## shopholicgirl

My SA in California also said she can’t confirm because no official communication has been made - when I asked her if price increase will happen end of the month.


----------



## mcr416

Chicago: I also asked my SA about a price increase when purchasing my love bracelet last week and she said she wasn’t aware of any increases.


----------



## scheurin

Todays Richemont figures are just impressive - especially VCA and Cartier. In the US @ +55%, no wonder why there is almost no stock available. Good for my Richemont stock but seeing these numbers I can see them moving forward with the increase.


----------



## Gringach

People are spending a lot on luxury these days due to the ongoing restrictions. Not sure this will be the case once we go back to normal, if this ever happens. But if so, these sales figures might go down with people’s other priorities back and discouraging prices set by the luxury brands. This is a tricky game they are playing and long term perspectives shouldn’t be forgotten in my opinion!


----------



## scheurin

Gringach said:


> People are spending a lot on luxury these days due to the ongoing restrictions. Not sure this will be the case once we go back to normal, if this ever happens. But if so, these sales figures might go down with people’s other priorities back and discouraging prices set by the luxury brands. This is a tricky game they are playing and long term perspectives shouldn’t be forgotten in my opinion!



Yes, thinking the same way. However, price increases tend to be sticky.


----------



## bagsaremyjam

Gringach said:


> People are spending a lot on luxury these days due to the ongoing restrictions. Not sure this will be the case once we go back to normal, if this ever happens. But if so, these sales figures might go down with people’s other priorities back and discouraging prices set by the luxury brands. This is a tricky game they are playing and long term perspectives shouldn’t be forgotten in my opinion!



That would be amazing, but I’ve never seen luxury prices go down. I know Cartier has done so with certain pieces, but it’s highly unlikely. And I have never seen other fashion houses lower their prices after an increase. We’ve entered a phase of inflation that has catapulted us 7-10 yrs forward. I hope and wish prices for everything would go back down, including groceries, but sadly I don’t see that happening even once the world goes back to “normal.”


----------



## Gringach

mpacia said:


> That would be amazing, but I’ve never seen luxury prices go down. I know Cartier has done so with certain pieces, but it’s highly unlikely. And I have never seen other fashion houses lower their prices after an increase. We’ve entered a phase of inflation that has catapulted us 7-10 yrs forward. I hope and wish prices for everything would go back down, including groceries, but sadly I don’t see that happening even once the world goes back to “normal.”


I don’t think of prices going down, that would be insane hahaha! But maybe the increases could slow down in percentage and occurrence


----------



## bagsaremyjam

Gringach said:


> I don’t think of prices going down, that would be insane hahaha! But maybe the increases could slow down in percentage and occurrence


Oh haha, yes I agree, I hope they slow down with the price increases and percentages!


----------



## nycmamaofone

mpacia said:


> That would be amazing, but I’ve never seen luxury prices go down. I know Cartier has done so with certain pieces, but it’s highly unlikely. And I have never seen other fashion houses lower their prices after an increase. We’ve entered a phase of inflation that has catapulted us 7-10 yrs forward. I hope and wish prices for everything would go back down, including groceries, but sadly I don’t see that happening even once the world goes back to “normal.”


VCA had a price DECREASE once.


----------



## scheurin

Cartier on some items, I got a 3.5k voucher because of that. Still not the norm, though.


----------



## CartierLVer

nycmamaofone said:


> VCA had a price DECREASE once.



Cartier had a price DECREASE several years ago too! Wish they would do it again!


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Yes!


lovejewels79 said:


> yupz. If only we know the price increase % in advance then i can make a decision. Cos i like both almost equally


yes! I totally agree! Knowing how much would help for sure even if saving up for the item!


----------



## Purrsey

Few months ago, Chaumet dropped its retail price here in Singapore.


----------



## CartierLVer

Hello all,

I just got word from my SA that prices will go up on February 1st! He got a confirmed email of the price increase! Thank you


----------



## KristinS

CartierLVer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got word from my SA that prices will go up on February 1st! He got a confirmed email of the price increase! Thank you


thanks for the update! Inevitable, but UGH!!! Was there an indication / confirmation of how much certain items will go up?


----------



## CartierLVer

KristinS said:


> thanks for the update! Inevitable, but UGH!!! Was there an indication / confirmation of how much certain items will go up?


I did not ask. I can ask him. BRB.


----------



## SDC2003

CartierLVer said:


> I did not ask. I can ask him. BRB.


Would be helpful to know what country.


----------



## scheurin

SDC2003 said:


> Would be helpful to know what country.



Yes indeed, unspecified hints do not really help but rather spark confusion.


----------



## CartierLVer

scheurin said:


> Yes indeed, unspecified hints do not really help but rather spark confusion.





SDC2003 said:


> Would be helpful to know what country.


I live in Hawaii. So USA!


----------



## ec00421

I heard there might be a price increase in the U.K. in March/April.

Not confirmed but just rumours.


----------



## Fem1014

My SA in Florida still hasn’t heard anything and she always give me a heads up


----------



## Yodabest

Idk about you guys but (in US) I’ll believe it when I see it. Seems like lots of he said she said.


----------



## scheurin

Good point. All of my SAs and the 5 boutiques I have been visiting recently have not heard anything. Did not go through my other contacts, though. So as for now it's all rumors and stories.


----------



## NY2LA

Ok, but if someone’s SA received a confirmation email, as noted above, why is this still considered “just” a rumor?


----------



## bluebird03

i was going to wait for an occasion to buy another bracelet but i might just pull the trigger now, sigh !!


----------



## scheurin

NY2LA said:


> Ok, but if someone’s SA received a confirmation email, as noted above, why is this still considered “just” a rumor?



As long I have not seen it with my own eyes or heard it with my own ears from a SA I trust and who has been right in the past I consider it as a rumor. As being a scientist I am more sceptical I fear.


----------



## SDC2003

scheurin said:


> As long I have not seen it with my own eyes or heard it with my own ears from a SA I trust and who has been right in the past I consider it as a rumor. As being a scientist I am more sceptical I fear.


I’m there with you. People often misunderstand things. There are other times where people just want to create a frenzy. I had been seeing rumors about a goyard increase. I called the boutique myself to confirm. Interestingly there was both an increase and a decrease.


----------



## scheurin

Just to make that clear: The chance of an immediate price hike is substancial and I am ready to jump the fence on a *very* expensive item. However, I do not make this decision based on stories posted here.


----------



## allykaulitz

People are just trying to help. Lets assume best intentions (and keep the skepticism as well) but the attitude is a little negative for a thread that is about helping each other save money. I am grateful to everyone posting here


----------



## Yodabest

NY2LA said:


> Ok, but if someone’s SA received a confirmation email, as noted above, why is this still considered “just” a rumor?



because it was one person who said they heard about an increase vs everyone else who asked their SA and said they haven’t heard of it. I could be wrong here and thankfully not looking to make any high ticket purchases at the moment either way, but until more posters also receive confirmation, it is in fact “just a rumor”.


----------



## Lux.

sleeplessinseattle said:


> i was going to wait for an occasion to buy another bracelet but i might just pull the trigger now, sigh !!


I'm feeling the pressure too  even though I must hold off because I just price increase splurged on Tiffany recently lol


----------



## CartierLVer

allykaulitz said:


> People are just trying to help. Lets assume best intentions (and keep the skepticism as well) but the attitude is a little negative for a thread that is about helping each other save money. I am grateful to everyone posting here


Thank you for pointing this out! I have been a long time Cartier customer for over 10 years! My 3rd SA I have built a good relationship and bond with and who I trust is a very trustworthy SA. He has been with Cartier for awhile and when I say awhile more than 15 years! My last 2 SA from Cartier either retired or left the business. The comments and replies I read here are very negative and not pleasant especially the most recent ones! Whether you believe me or not that is fine. IDC but I am not making a rumor up as I trust my SA from Cartier who I have a relationship for over 5 years!


----------



## Jillian L

Any news about a price increase for the Love collection in Canada?


----------



## papertiger

It's funny because they were so open with the last price increase. Let's not panic or blame our panic on those who so intended to bring us useful info. I thank everyone for their research.

My next purchase won't be big (a relative term) from Cartier so the difference may just be the price of dinner at a fancy restaurant (which I will forgo). Asprey just had 2 random price increases in quick succession and I don't know if my poor heart can deal with another sticker-shock


----------



## Yodabest

CartierLVer said:


> Thank you for pointing this out! I have been a long time Cartier customer for over 10 years! My 3rd SA I have built a good relationship and bond with and who I trust is a very trustworthy SA. He has been with Cartier for awhile and when I say awhile more than 15 years! My last 2 SA from Cartier either retired or left the business. The comments and replies I read here are very negative and not pleasant especially the most recent ones! Whether you believe me or not that is fine. IDC but I am not making a rumor up as I trust my SA from Cartier who I have a relationship for over 5 years!



To be clear, this wasn’t personal, nor was I suggesting that you’re spreading info you don’t believe to be truthful. I just personally wouldn’t go out panic buying based on one person’s claim.


----------



## Happyish

CartierLVer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got word from my SA that prices will go up on February 1st! He got a confirmed email of the price increase! Thank you


I heard this too from my SA in San Francisco.


----------



## scheurin

Yes, I am panicking quite a bit as the increase of my item might well be 5-10k USD / EUR      On the other hand I am strongly looking forward to a substancial say 10 % increase as it helps my Richemont stock which fell off a cliff the last 2 days.

To add to our rumors here: One of my European SAs called three of her supervisors and no increase on the horizon there. This was early this week. SAs in Vegas and CA also unaware as of last week. We just need to be prepared. I expect that we will know a few days beforehand.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Did any of the SAs mention the percentage of the increase or which lines were directly affected?


----------



## scheurin

papertiger said:


> My next purchase won't be big (a relative term) from Cartier so the difference may just be the price of dinner at a fancy restaurant (which I will forgo).



You'll receive a Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## CartierLVer

PC1984 said:


> To be clear, this wasn’t personal, nor was I suggesting that you’re spreading info you don’t believe to be truthful. I just personally wouldn’t go out panic buying based on one person’s claim.



I am not saying to go broke and panic buy! And I am not one person as my source comes directly from someone who works in Cartier!


----------



## papertiger

scheurin said:


> You'll receive a Breakfast at Tiffany's



Bravo  

I'll meet you all there - wearing Cartier


----------



## Yodabest

CartierLVer said:


> I am not saying to go broke and panic buy! And I am not one person as my source comes directly from someone who works in Cartier!



I meant one source on the forum. Anyway, regardless, hopefully for everyone’s sake they hold off on the next increase for a bit but time will tell!


----------



## SDC2003

allykaulitz said:


> People are just trying to help. Lets assume best intentions (and keep the skepticism as well) but the attitude is a little negative for a thread that is about helping each other save money. I am grateful to everyone posting here


This thread has been helpful of course, but no need to shame others for openly cautioning others. If a post is negative no need to bring more negativity. Before this last post, some in social media took the info about a potential increase and just ran with it as if it were an actual increase. Sometimes sas get it wrong. Sometimes clients misunderstand. Let’s all try to be understanding of other views. And there is no doubt an increase will occur. It’s a matter of when. Let’s all hope if there is one it’s not significant.


----------



## emo4488

SDC2003 said:


> This thread has been helpful of course, but no need to shame others for openly cautioning others. If a post is negative no need to bring more negativity. Before this last post, some in social media took the info about a potential increase and just ran with it as if it were an actual increase. Sometimes sas get it wrong. Sometimes clients misunderstand. Let’s all try to be understanding of other views. And there is no doubt an increase will occur. It’s a matter of when. Let’s all hope if there is one it’s not significant.


None of this seemed negative until now !! Lol


----------



## lolakitten

nycmamaofone said:


> Did any of the SAs mention the percentage of the increase or which lines were directly affected?


This is the key info personally.
Wether it’s tomorrow or 3 months from now… last increase I saw for my personal wish list was less than 1%.
if that’s the case, meh who cares. 
but 10-15%??? Ouch


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> This is the key info personally.
> Wether it’s tomorrow or 3 months from now… last increase I saw for my personal wish list was less than 1%.
> if that’s the case, meh who cares.
> but 10-15%??? Ouch


Ugh girl me too! Fingers crossed its not.


----------



## DAMER

Jillian L said:


> Any news about a price increase for the Love collection in Canada?


I have asked my SA last week when I was shopping at my local boutique (Toronto). I was told they haven’t received any communication re price increase. My SA has also mentioned that in past few weeks an increased number of customers were inquiring re potential price increase…


----------



## Jillian L

DAMER said:


> I asked my SA last week when I was shopping at Yorkdale boutique. He said they haven’t received any communication re price increase. He also mentioned that surprisingly a lot of customers were inquiring re price increase in the past few weeks though…


Thank you, I hope the price increase won't be happening soon!


----------



## Mrsassi

I have seen this short article online. Here is a link.
https://www.********.com/cartier-price-increase-is-on-the-horizon/


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Mrsassi said:


> I have seen this short article online. Here is a link.
> https://www.********.com/cartier-price-increase-is-on-the-horizon/



Not adding to any negativity here, just trying to be optimistic! ******** hasn’t always been right. For example, last week Chanel was supposed to have another price increase on multiple different lines of leather goods/bags and it turned out only one collection actually had a price increase. The price increase info confirmation came from many, many SAs including my own and also ******** made an article about it stating which collections would be affected and by how much and I’m sure many people panic bought. I’m just hoping this is the case for Cartier, fingers crossed! In this case, this would be a good example if ******** was wrong again. Trying to find the light in the tunnel here lol


----------



## Mrsassi

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Not adding to any negativity here, just trying to be optimistic! ******** hasn’t always been right. For example, last week Chanel was supposed to have another price increase on multiple different lines of leather goods/bags and it turned out only one collection actually had a price increase. The price increase info confirmation came from many, many SAs including my own and also ******** made an article about it stating which collections would be affected and by how much and I’m sure many people panic bought. I’m just hoping this is the case for Cartier, fingers crossed! In this case, this would be a good example if ******** was wrong again. Trying to find the light in the tunnel here lol


I hope ******** was wrong again as well. Fingers crossed  lol


----------



## Kimmoha999

I just talked to my SA (im from Germany) and he said (without me asking) the price increase is gonna be in the beginning of feb..


----------



## kmm88

Kimmoha999 said:


> I just talked to my SA (im from Germany) and he said (without me asking) the price increase is gonna be in the beginning of feb..


Did he say by how much?


----------



## Maragal13

Ohh no, I was expecting for Europe would come later... did he also give any specific date? 


kmm88 said:


> Did he say by how much?


----------



## bluebird03

At least they are not making it hard to order the popular pieces/sizes. The small love was out in size 17 for so long but I see it available online again now.


----------



## Kimmoha999

I will ask him on Wednesday and keep you updated


----------



## vinotastic

I am in the middle of sourcing a strap for a watch (that will take 7 months!).  I asked SA point blank and he said he hasn't heard anything but annual price increases are standard and it is inevitable.


----------



## scheurin

vinotastic said:


> I am in the middle of sourcing a strap for a watch (that will take 7 months!).  I asked SA point blank and he said he hasn't heard anything but annual price increases are standard and it is inevitable.



Yes, o.t. here but I also was shocked to hear a 6 month wait for a strap


----------



## scheurin

More gossip here: Rumors for Europe, too. Internal sources.


----------



## Maragal13

scheurin said:


> More gossip here: Rumors for Europe, too. Internal sources.


Dear Scheurin, could you tell if you know the dates and the percentage of increase? 
Thank you!


----------



## bagsaremyjam

scheurin said:


> More gossip here: Rumors for Europe, too. Internal sources.



Are they still rumors and gossip when two SA’s in two different countries confirm price increases beginning on the same date? I don’t think so.


----------



## south-of-france

My SA confirmed no increase today


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> My SA confirmed no increase today



But t'morrow  

Nope, no %


----------



## Luvshandbags

Is it possible Europe is increasing 2/1 and not US? My SA at South Coast Plaza only confirmed increase on fragrances. I have an appt with her to buy the JUC bracelet on 2/19 and she said she would keep me up to date if there was an increase.


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> But t'moorow
> 
> Nope, no %



Nooo lol. They didn’t know of any.


----------



## bluebird03

Well, I caved in made the purchase!!! I was waiting for an occasion but figured I might as well get it over with now and avoid the price increase. It’s sitting in the box till at least Mother’s Day now.


----------



## closetluxe

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Well, I caved in made the purchase!!! I was waiting for an occasion but figured I might as well get it over with now and avoid the price increase. It’s sitting in the box till at least Mother’s Day now.


What did you get?!?


----------



## bagsaremyjam

I’ve been told by an SA that corporate doesn’t like to give them advanced notice because they don’t want them telling their clients. They get notice at this location a couple days before a price increase happens. I was told the same thing by my SA in BH.

I feel like there’s fewer stores and SA’s who get the inside scoop first and have no problem sharing the knowledge.


----------



## bluebird03

closetlux said:


> What did you get?!?


I  got the small love bracelet


----------



## pikanmu

My SA (who is in Hawaii / so US based) text me to say the increase coming Feb 1 is "only perfume" and he has not received a confirmation that it will be anything else that is increasing. ‍♀️


----------



## Luvshandbags

pikanmu said:


> My SA (who is in Hawaii / so US based) text me to say the increase coming Feb 1 is "only perfume" and he has not received a confirmation that it will be anything else that is increasing. ‍♀


That is the same info my SA in California said as well.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fem1014

Luvshandbags said:


> Is it possible Europe is increasing 2/1 and not US? My SA at South Coast Plaza only confirmed increase on fragrances. I have an appt with her to buy the JUC bracelet on 2/19 and she said she would keep me up to date if there was an increase.


Same from my SA in the US


----------



## Saaski

If it _is_ only on fragrances, that's such an interesting choice for an item specific increase!


----------



## blinggirl74

I was told it’s phase one. the rest will follow


----------



## south-of-france

I heard that too now.


----------



## DeeBeeChic

My SA in Canada also confirmed that she has only received notice of an increase in price for fragrances.


----------



## MonoP

Fem1014 said:


> Same from my SA in the US


My sa text me that there will definitely be price adjustment in US on 2/1!!
Now I’m trying to decide if I want to purchase small WG pavé love bracelet.

If I don’t do it before the price increase, I’ll never buy it. The price is more than a car for someone. I’m feeling guilty of buying such an expensive piece of jewelry, but I really want it!!


----------



## bagsaremyjam

MonoP said:


> My sa text me that there will definitely be price adjustment in US on 2/1!!
> Now I’m trying to decide if I want to purchase small WG pavé love bracelet.
> 
> If I don’t do it before the price increase, I’ll never buy it. The price is more than a car for someone. I’m feeling guilty of buying such an expensive piece of jewelry, but I really want it!!
> 
> View attachment 5309297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309298


I like the yellow gold so much better. It’s classic and works with your stack really well!!


----------



## scheurin

It is such a beautiful piece. I have both (okay RG not YG). Definitely go for the WG, NOT YG of the pavé.


----------



## nicole0612

MonoP said:


> My sa text me that there will definitely be price adjustment in US on 2/1!!
> Now I’m trying to decide if I want to purchase small WG pavé love bracelet.
> 
> If I don’t do it before the price increase, I’ll never buy it. The price is more than a car for someone. I’m feeling guilty of buying such an expensive piece of jewelry, but I really want it!!
> 
> View attachment 5309297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309298


I am so glad you posted this. I think it is good timing for both of us. I am about to make my final decision to get the thin pavé white gold as well. It looks so amazing on you, it really makes me more certain that it is what I want to do.


----------



## ChanelCartier

MonoP said:


> My sa text me that there will definitely be price adjustment in US on 2/1!!
> Now I’m trying to decide if I want to purchase small WG pavé love bracelet.
> 
> If I don’t do it before the price increase, I’ll never buy it. The price is more than a car for someone. I’m feeling guilty of buying such an expensive piece of jewelry, but I really want it!!
> 
> View attachment 5309297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309298


I know the feeling lol. Why so many discrepancies about the increase? So hard to know what the truth is.


----------



## MonoP

nicole0612 said:


> I am so glad you posted this. I think it is good timing for both of us. I am about to make my final decision to get the thin pavé white gold as well. It looks so amazing on you, it really makes me more certain that it is what I want to do.


Thin WG is stunning. Mod shot please!!


----------



## nicole0612

MonoP said:


> Thin WG is stunning. Mod shot please!!


I am 99% certain, and I definitely will post a photo when it arrives! Are you feeling pretty sure about it yourself?


----------



## scheurin

You cannot go wrong with this piece.   The only drawback it's so expensive.


----------



## MonoP

nicole0612 said:


> I am 99% certain, and I definitely will post a photo when it arrives! Are you feeling pretty sure about it yourself?



still on the fence! It’s a lot of money.I was gonna upgrade my diamond stud earrings before finding out about the price increase.

Now I’m contemplating between the two. Diamond will definitely appreciate in price.On the other hand, Cartier price will keep going up like other luxury goods. I feel like if I don’t bite the bullet now, I will regret it later. Just like when Chanel cf coat $2.5k I thought that was expensive, but still bought then anyway and look at the price now.
Either way I still got a couple more days to decide. My sa is out of town and won’t be back until 1/29. I won’t see him until 1/31 coz I’ll be out of town as well. Talked about last minute shopping ‍♀️

What about you? You seem pretty certain.


----------



## nicole0612

MonoP said:


> still on the fence! It’s a lot of money.I was gonna upgrade my diamond stud earrings before finding out about the price increase.
> 
> Now I’m contemplating between the two. Diamond will definitely appreciate in price.On the other hand, Cartier price will keep going up like other luxury goods. I feel like if I don’t bite the bullet now, I will regret it later. Just like when Chanel cf coat $2.5k I thought that was expensive, but still bought then anyway and look at the price now.
> Either way I still got a couple more days to decide. My sa is out of town and won’t be back until 1/29. I won’t see him until 1/31 coz I’ll be out of town as well. Talked about last minute shopping ‍♀
> 
> What about you? You seem pretty certain.


I am swift but impulsive with these purchases. I have found once I stack more than two regular size Loves the screws start to come open, so I try to keep the same basic stack of 2 regular Loves at a time stacked with models that can be removed more often for at least 6 months at a time before I switch it up to preserve the screws. I don’t like the regular thins/thins with diamonds on me. Therefore, thin pave is the next in line.
I actually feel that any non-branded diamond jewelry will lose value once you walk out of the store. However, well-known lines of Cartier (and VCA) jewelry for the most part will increase in value after a few years, because price increases are much steeper than just due to currency value adjustments. You are contemplating upgrading your diamond studs and you mentioned that diamonds will definitely increase in value. To sell a pair of diamond earrings that are unbranded for the same price as you bought them for you would have to wait at least 15-20 years I think. However, you may get so much use out of diamond studs and love them so much that their extrinsic value does not matter.


----------



## CartierLVer

MonoP said:


> My sa text me that there will definitely be price adjustment in US on 2/1!!
> Now I’m trying to decide if I want to purchase small WG pavé love bracelet.
> 
> If I don’t do it before the price increase, I’ll never buy it. The price is more than a car for someone. I’m feeling guilty of buying such an expensive piece of jewelry, but I really want it!!
> 
> View attachment 5309297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309298


 
Life’s too short to regret not buying something for yourself! It’s actually an investment and better than buying a new car! Well depends on the car you buy nowadays lol.


----------



## Parisluxury

Any updates for Australia??


----------



## mgoch

MonoP said:


> still on the fence! It’s a lot of money.I was gonna upgrade my diamond stud earrings before finding out about the price increase.
> 
> Now I’m contemplating between the two. Diamond will definitely appreciate in price.On the other hand, Cartier price will keep going up like other luxury goods. I feel like if I don’t bite the bullet now, I will regret it later. Just like when Chanel cf coat $2.5k I thought that was expensive, but still bought then anyway and look at the price now.
> Either way I still got a couple more days to decide. My sa is out of town and won’t be back until 1/29. I won’t see him until 1/31 coz I’ll be out of town as well. Talked about last minute shopping ‍♀
> 
> What about you? You seem pretty certain.


I know what you mean about more expensive than a car and feeling guilty--- but if you can afford it- DO IT!  Life is meant to be enjoyed and so is money!  The WG looks INCREDIBLE with your stack.  IMO- leave the diamond studs for later.  If you really want bigger studs now invest in a beautiful pair of cz for the time being.  
I am also now thinking I need to buy the small JUC w/ diamonds I want... I was going to leave it for a bit if no increase and was feeling good there wasn't one (my SA said she hadn't heard) but if you know pretty much for sure, I may need to do it now!
Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

This is from my SA in Vegas today that told me there WAS going to be a price increase earlier this month. Guess things have changed!


----------



## mgoch

I literally just talked to my SA and she was pretty clear that there is no price increase as of now.  I told her I want to buy the small JUC w/ diamonds in the next month or two and she said she's not concerned.


----------



## scheurin

I'm not concerned that you're going to buy the JUC either   good choice


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

That’s good!! No panic buying guys! Lol


----------



## MonoP

mgoch said:


> I literally just talked to my SA and she was pretty clear that there is no price increase as of now.  I told her I want to buy the small JUC w/ diamonds in the next month or two and she said she's not concerned.


Yup!! I just confirmed with my sa. He said only for fragrance on 2/1. There’s still time


----------



## Saaski

Hooray!


----------



## MonoP

nicole0612 said:


> I am swift but impulsive with these purchases. I have found once I stack more than two regular size Loves the screws start to come open, so I try to keep the same basic stack of 2 regular Loves at a time stacked with models that can be removed more often for at least 6 months at a time before I switch it up to preserve the screws. I don’t like the regular thins/thins with diamonds on me. Therefore, thin pave is the next in line.
> I actually feel that any non-branded diamond jewelry will lose value once you walk out of the store. However, well-known lines of Cartier (and VCA) jewelry for the most part will increase in value after a few years, because price increases are much steeper than just due to currency value adjustments. You are contemplating upgrading your diamond studs and you mentioned that diamonds will definitely increase in value. To sell a pair of diamond earrings that are unbranded for the same price as you bought them for you would have to wait at least 15-20 years I think. However, you may get so much use out of diamond studs and love them so much that their extrinsic value does not matter.


Nicole,
Price increase for fragrance on 2/1!! We still have sometime to decide


----------



## allykaulitz

yay! I panic ordered a couple of things from abroad, so I will end up buying them once they arrive (since my SA went through all the trouble).


----------



## nicole0612

MonoP said:


> Nicole,
> Price increase for fragrance on 2/1!! We still have sometime to decide


Thanks! Great news.


----------



## ChanelCartier

CartierLVer said:


> Life’s too short to regret not buying something for yourself! It’s actually an investment and better than buying a new car! Well depends on the car you buy nowadays lol.


It will definitely last longer than a car and no repairs/gas expense LOL.


----------



## MonoP

ChanelCartier said:


> It will definitely last longer than a car and no repairs/gas expense LOL.


----------



## scheurin

Arnault says just reasonable hikes. No such word from Johann or Cyrille? Of course not @Wertheimer (Chanel)


----------



## lhn5007

Anyone else’s local boutique booked out for the next month? Is it due to the price increase rumors?


----------



## Yodabest

lhn5007 said:


> Anyone else’s local boutique booked out for the next month? Is it due to the price increase rumors?



My local boutique typically books up and you need to make an appt about a week in advance.


----------



## mgoch

lhn5007 said:


> Anyone else’s local boutique booked out for the next month? Is it due to the price increase rumors?


Online the chicago boutique is booked out until March. However if you call you can get in in a few days (cancellations etc).


----------



## MonoP

mgoch said:


> Online the chicago boutique is booked out until March. However if you call you can get in in a few days (cancellations etc).


Wow!! Didn’t realize it’s that hard to get an appointment online. I usually contact my SA a couple days ahead before I want to go in. He even comes into work on his day off to meet with me. This makes me appreciate and feeling grateful for his friendship and service.


----------



## vinotastic

lhn5007 said:


> Anyone else’s local boutique booked out for the next month? Is it due to the price increase rumors?



Online is showing my boutique is almost completely booked out for the month with some availability on random weekdays.  Weekends go 6 weeks out.


----------



## purseinsanity

When I asked my SA about a price increase, his response was, "Is there??  I haven't heard anything!"


----------



## Kimmoha999

Soo update for Germany:
I talked to my SA again today and he started laughing and said everyones asking but no increase is happening in the near future. Its just so weird because last time he said something about an increaseIm more confused than ever hahah but im visting the Boutique in 1 Week and i will try to find out more


----------



## kipje90

I went to Cartier in the Netherlands to pick up my juc ring where the SA said she only heard gossip. But there was no confirmation from HQ, only rumors from clients. She basically said no price increase was coming.


----------



## sparklywacky

According to my SA, the price increase is only for perfumes. I choose to believe her lol.

I am in the market for a large Tank Must but it’s been out of stock since November. Are there rumors about price increases on watches? Hope to get my Tank before the price increase.


----------



## purseinsanity

sparklywacky said:


> According to my SA, the price increase is only for perfumes. I choose to believe her lol.
> 
> I am in the market for a large Tank Must but it’s been out of stock since November. Are there rumors about price increases on watches? Hope to get my Tank before the price increase.


You can always put a deposit down, which will lock in the price for you...


----------



## allykaulitz

This morning I went to the store and my SA confirmed its just a rumor for now. I still got my items


----------



## queeenJ

I’m in Toronto and met a new SA yesterday. I asked if price increases were happening anytime soon and he said March and 12% … Yikes! I was looking at the Love bracelet so I would assume the increase would apply to that collection too.


----------



## mgoch

allykaulitz said:


> This morning I went to the store and my SA confirmed its just a rumor for now. I still got my items


OOOOOH what did you get??


----------



## scheurin

Of course an increase is coming   the only question is when and by how much.

More seriously - the increase is on it's way. The SAs don't know until a few days before but two of my sources higher up in the chain confirmed the rumors. Didn't ask for any specifics as I don't want to "use" my contacts for such issues.

So not *knowing* more I can still chime in for our gossip here.


----------



## allykaulitz

mgoch said:


> OOOOOH what did you get??


The small Pave WG JUC ring and the small WG clash ring


----------



## mgoch

allykaulitz said:


> The small Pave WG JUC ring and the small WG clash ring


OMG you have to post pics!!!!  amazing!


----------



## muchachurro

Just came from an appointment with my SA in the Netherlands. He said that the price increase will occur on the 1st of May, with 5% on all of the collections. This means we still got some time to save up!


----------



## sparklywacky

muchachurro said:


> Just came from an appointment with my SA in the Netherlands. He said that the price increase will occur on the 1st of May, with 5% on all of the collections. This means we still got some time to save up!


Yay! I hope it’s the same in the US.


----------



## SDC2003

muchachurro said:


> Just came from an appointment with my SA in the Netherlands. He said that the price increase will occur on the 1st of May, with 5% on all of the collections. This means we still got some time to save up!


Interesting. Have not seen Cartier give this level of advance notice before.

Separately I do wonder how much of an amusement the execs at Cartier get when seeing this feed.


----------



## closetluxe

sparklywacky said:


> Yay! I hope it’s the same in the US.


Does VCA price increase do theirs before or after Cartier?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just wanted to post this here for archive purposes but I asked my SA an interesting question. I mentioned to her my birthday is in August and I plan to visit her in Vegas then and buy myself the diamond JUC bracelet. I asked if there is a price increase before August and I wanted to pay in full before a price increase happens but have it held at the boutique until I get there to pick up in store since I do not want it shipped since I prefer the store experience over everything and she said in order to pay in full to avoid a price increase all items purchased must be picked up in store or shipped within 30 days. So for example, if I purchased the bracelet in May, price increase let’s say happens in June, I must pick up or ship it to my home within 30 days of purchase or it sounds like if neither are done I will be subject to paying the price increase difference.


----------



## ka3na20

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to post this here for archive purposes but I asked my SA an interesting question. I mentioned to her my birthday is in August and I plan to visit her in Vegas then and buy myself the diamond JUC bracelet. I asked if there is a price increase before August and I wanted to pay in full before a price increase happens but have it held at the boutique until I get there to pick up in store since I do not want it shipped since I prefer the store experience over everything and she said in order to pay in full to avoid a price increase all items purchased must be picked up in store or shipped within 30 days. So for example, if I purchased the bracelet in May, price increase let’s say happens in June, I must pick up or ship it to my home within 30 days of purchase or it sounds like if neither are done I will be subject to paying the price increase difference.



I have a different experience in my store (Singapore). I prepaid for a trinity cord bracelet last April. Price increased happened. I only picked up the item last November. I did not pay any difference.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ka3na20 said:


> I have a different experience in my store (Singapore). I prepaid for a trinity cord bracelet last April. Price increased happened. I only picked up the item last November. I did not pay any difference.



Hmmmm well now I am very curious about this. Her words were “price can only be grandfathered in if picked up or shipped within 30 days.” Maybe she misunderstood my question? Because if I pay in full, there should be no “grandfathered in?” It’s already purchased just sitting there. They probably cannot refund beyond 30 days so what would they do with it, trash it?? Or maybe they would be forced to ship it regardless. Either way, now I kind of want to purchase it and see what happens if I just let it sit there.


----------



## ka3na20

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hmmmm well now I am very curious about this. Her words were “price can only be grandfathered in if picked up or shipped within 30 days.” Maybe she misunderstood my question? Because if I pay in full, there should be no “grandfathered in?” It’s already purchased just sitting there. They probably cannot refund beyond 30 days so what would they do with it, trash it?? Or maybe they would be forced to ship it regardless. Either way, now I kind of want to purchase it and see what happens if I just let it sit there.



Here are my deposit and actual receipt just to show you, the current price already increased to $830 sgd when I picked up the item last November but the price on both invoices are the same


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ka3na20 said:


> Here are my deposit and actual receipt just to show you, the current price already increased to $830 sgd when I picked up the item last November but the price on both invoices are the same
> 
> View attachment 5326750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326751



Thank you for this!


----------



## Jetsetmax

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hmmmm well now I am very curious about this. Her words were “price can only be grandfathered in if picked up or shipped within 30 days.” Maybe she misunderstood my question? Because if I pay in full, there should be no “grandfathered in?” It’s already purchased just sitting there. They probably cannot refund beyond 30 days so what would they do with it, trash it?? Or maybe they would be forced to ship it regardless. Either way, now I kind of want to purchase it and see what happens if I just let it sit there.



I had a similar situation years ago.  I paid in full, and I was told the bracelet had to be out of the store by x date or it is subject to the new increased price.


----------



## scheurin

Looks nonsense to me. As soon as you pay in full it's not Cartier's business anymore. If they are not customer-friendly enough to hold that as long as you wish chose another boutique. Maybe the'll start to charge rent


----------



## mocktail

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hmmmm well now I am very curious about this. Her words were “price can only be grandfathered in if picked up or shipped within 30 days.” Maybe she misunderstood my question? Because if I pay in full, there should be no “grandfathered in?” It’s already purchased just sitting there. They probably cannot refund beyond 30 days so what would they do with it, trash it?? Or maybe they would be forced to ship it regardless. Either way, now I kind of want to purchase it and see what happens if I just let it sit there.


I wonder if it's to do with their store's insurance? Maybe their insurance only covers "their" merchandise, and once an item has been sold, it is the property of the customer with different coverage rules? I don't work in insurance so this is just a theory...


----------



## bagsaremyjam

scheurin said:


> Looks nonsense to me. As soon as you pay in full it's not Cartier's business anymore. If they are not customer-friendly enough to hold that as long as you wish chose another boutique. Maybe the'll start to charge rent


No retail store would hold an item for lengths of time, even if paid in full. It becomes a liability for the store. They are not a storage facility. What happened in Singapore is not anywhere near the norm and I’m shocked they accommodated such a scenario. If she ordered and paid for the bracelet in full but the actual item didn’t arrive until months later, that’s another story.


----------



## Pe1987

Hi, I bought my Love braclet today in Munich. After paying the SA told me, that there will be a price increase in May. Looks like it’s pretty sure for Germany, well, maybe Europe!


----------



## CrazyCool01

So the price increase is in may !? Wow do we know this early !?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

purseinsanity said:


> You can always put a deposit down, which will lock in the price for you...


Hi How soon do you need to pay for the rest and pickup the item after you paid deposit?


----------



## Pe1987

CrazyCool01 said:


> So the price increase is in may !? Wow do we know this early !?


Just sharing my experience. As I did not ask, meaning the SA told me after paying, it seems very legit to me! They struggled with the system yesterday evening in the Munich store, several people tried to make it work- could be ( I suppose) that the person who fixed it finally was not a SA more like the head of SAs-who told me that. This I don‘t know. I believe it 100%!


----------



## eggpudding

Cartier Forever said:


> My SA just confirmed the price increase in Jan in HK. No info about percentage and exact date yet.



Hi dear, did you get a follow-up on that? I've been stalking the HK site and so far the item I'm eyeing (diamond JUC) is still the same price as it was pre-Jan.. hoping it stays that way..


----------



## inverved

I went in to the Sydney boutique today to buy the Baby Love necklace in YG (B7212400) and they were quite coy when I asked about the May price increase. They either didn't know about it or knew that it was coming but didn't know when. I've seen people queuing up in front of the store on normal weekends, let alone the weekend before the price increase and I definitely don't want to deal with that craziness. When the SA told me that the necklace was the last one they had in stock, I knew it was a sign to get it then and there.

Based on the crowds lining up every weekend in front of the store, I wouldn't be surprised if Australia is also affected by the May 1 price increase of 5%. Queuing up in front of luxury stores in general on a Saturday seems to be a common occurrence here in Sydney.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi ladies, can someone tell me, how soon do you need to pay for the rest and pickup the item after you paid a deposit? how does the deposit works on securing the item before an increase?TIA


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there! Has anyone heard of an upcoming US price increase? The most recent posts seem to be about other countries. Reason I ask is b/c I was in one of the NYC boutiques and the SA said there will be a price increase in March sometime. I just want to make sure it wasn't said to me to try to pressure me to buy the piece (even though I'm sure eventually there will be one). lol.


----------



## inverved

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi ladies, can someone tell me, how soon do you need to pay for the rest and pickup the item after you paid a deposit? how does the deposit works on securing the item before an increase?TIA



I've done this before and from what I remember, you have to pay the full price to secure the item as an order if stock runs out at your local boutique but you want to pay the old price.


----------



## CartierLVer

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi ladies, can someone tell me, how soon do you need to pay for the rest and pickup the item after you paid a deposit? how does the deposit works on securing the item before an increase?TIA



Actually you have to put a 50% deposit down to lock in on the price. I do not know how long you until you have to pay for the full price.


----------



## Swanky

We went through this a couple months ago… it’s rumor until it happens


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> We went through this a couple months ago… it’s rumor until it happens



To be more precise: We are going through that EVERY couple of months


----------



## Chloe1004

chromemilou said:


> Hi there! Has anyone heard of an upcoming US price increase? The most recent posts seem to be about other countries. Reason I ask is b/c I was in one of the NYC boutiques and the SA said there will be a price increase in March sometime. I just want to make sure it wasn't said to me to try to pressure me to buy the piece (even though I'm sure eventually there will be one). lol.


I am in the US and I was told today that price increase will happen before Mother’s Day, so May 1st seems correct…


----------



## closetluxe

Do you know how much the PI will be?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I tried to quote two people it didn’t work. And it not allowing me to delete the msg


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

CartierLVer said:


> Actually you have to put a 50% deposit down to lock in on the price. I do not know how long you until you have to pay for the full price.


Thank you


----------



## south-of-france

There was a price increase in Jan./Feb. in Switzerland but only on joaillerie watches. I‘m curious too but not in the market to buy Cartier this time.


----------



## Logic

The price of gold has gone up due to the war, wonder if it will be a substantial increase


----------



## kohl_mascara

I went to the boutique the other day and got wedding bands for me and my DF, and was told by the SA that it was good I was buying them now since ‘these prices’ won’t be around for long, but remained cryptic about when/if it would actually happen


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Anyone know where I can find a chart of the price increases throughout 2005-2022? My friends and I bought at different times and wanted to see the price difference of which we paid for reference and can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

CartierLVer said:


> Actually you have to put a 50% deposit down to lock in on the price. I do not know how long you until you have to pay for the full price.


I went to the store two days ago and asked about if I can put down a deposit and was told they will not lock in the price. Would you be able to confirm with your SA? I'm in NY by the way


----------



## CartierLVer

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I went to the store two days ago and asked about if I can put down a deposit and was told they will not lock in the price. Would you be able to confirm with your SA? I'm in NY by the way


I have done a 50% deposit but you may want to call customer service.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

twinzluvagrl said:


> Anyone know where I can find a chart of the price increases throughout 2005-2022? My friends and I bought at different times and wanted to see the price difference of which we paid for reference and can't seem to find it anywhere.


Would love to see this as well! Especially the past 5 years


----------



## Jillian L

Has anyone heard anything about a price increase in Canada?


----------



## BagLover21

I was in Cartier on 5th avenue on Friday and my SA said there will likely be price increase on or around April 1st because the price of gold has gone up.


----------



## closetluxe

Do you know how much is the PI?


----------



## scheurin

I hope a lot. Finally


----------



## darkangel07760

I hope the price increase isn't a lot.  Sigh.


----------



## scheurin

scheurin said:


> I hope a lot. Finally



Seems some don't believe me. A huge increase has some advantages - at least for me. First, the Richemont (=Cartier) stock will rise again after the recent crash. Second, our collections will gradually be worth more. And third, Cartier will not be overrun by likes as Tiffany in terms of premium perception.

Those of you who just started buying of course will suffer but there are always people complaining about prices come whatever - see the 210 pages of this thread


----------



## Bagsbags18

I went to Cartier yesterday my SA was telling me, they will start increasing the price early next month for their high jewelry and diamond pieces, from 7%-12%. So far there’s no news about their gold pieces.


----------



## darkangel07760

scheurin said:


> Seems some don't believe me. A huge increase has some advantages - at least for me. First, the Richemont (=Cartier) stock will rise again after the recent crash. Second, our collections will gradually be worth more. And third, Cartier will not be overrun by likes as Tiffany in terms of premium perception.
> 
> Those of you who just started buying of course will suffer but there are always people complaining about prices come whatever - see the 210 pages of this thread


Maybe I should buy some stock seems like a good idea


----------



## ChanelCartier

Bagsbags18 said:


> I went to Cartier yesterday my SA was telling me, they will start increasing the price early next month for their high jewelry and diamond pieces, from 7%-12%. So far there’s no news about their gold pieces.


I wonder if this includes the regular size diamond Juste Un Clou?


----------



## Bagsbags18

ChanelCartier said:


> I wonder if this includes the regular size diamond Juste Un Clou?


I’m going to Cartier again today! Will ask and update


----------



## Bagsbags18

ChanelCartier said:


> I wonder if this includes the regular size diamond Juste Un Clou?


I was informed by my SA it won’t affect the love or the JUC with diamond, it will only affect diamond pieces with 1 carat and above. So far she doesn’t have any info on the price increase for gold, she said she will update me whenever there’s update! I’ll let you guys know..


----------



## ChanelCartier

Bagsbags18 said:


> I was informed by my SA it won’t affect the love or the JUC with diamond, it will only affect diamond pieces with 1 carat and above. So far she doesn’t have any info on the price increase for gold, she said she will update me whenever there’s update! I’ll let you guys know..


Thank you so much! Which country are you in?


----------



## Bagsbags18

ChanelCartier said:


> Thank you so much! Which country are you in?


Switzerland!


----------



## darkangel07760

Bagsbags18 said:


> I was informed by my SA it won’t affect the love or the JUC with diamond, it will only affect diamond pieces with 1 carat and above. So far she doesn’t have any info on the price increase for gold, she said she will update me whenever there’s update! I’ll let you guys know..


Thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## SummerLioness

I heard from my European SA that there will be an increase of ~5% as of May. So the rumors must be true.


----------



## closetluxe

Good thing I pulled the trigger on a D'Amour bracelet and necklace last week.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I am hearing mixed things. Some people are saying 5-10%, which is a big range. I am ok with 5%, but not 10%.


----------



## Phoenixmed

closetlux said:


> Good thing I pulled the trigger on a D'Amour bracelet and necklace last week.


Would love to see pics!


----------



## closetluxe

Phoenixmed said:


> Would love to see pics!






I ended up with the xs bracelet because I wanted the floating diamond look.
Top necklace is Tiffany DBTY and bottom is Cartier D’amour in small.  I wish you could see how sparkly the Cartier chain is!


----------



## Phoenixmed

Gorgeous, thank you!  I love the sparkly d’amour chain


----------



## Fluna

Hi guys just a heads up the Cartier Prices are going up
in the UK real soon…I just brought my 1st love bangle and my SA said ‘perfect timing’….prices are going up!!


----------



## south-of-france

Chaumet apparently just had a price increase, quite a big one. The bee my love half pavé wg bracelet went from 10480 to 11330 EUR, and the wg small ring from 950 to 1020 EUR. So it seems possible that Cartier’s will also be more than 5%


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Fluna said:


> Hi guys just a heads up the Cartier Prices are going up
> in the UK real soon…I just brought my 1st love bangle and my SA said ‘perfect timing’….prices are going up!!


Did you SA said when


----------



## nicole0612

I am so frustrated, I have been waiting for the berlingots line to launch in the USA through 2 price increases now, and another coming!


----------



## Fluna

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Did you SA said when


He just said really soon he wouldn’t give a date but iv heard end of March!!


----------



## creamcamellias

Is the price increase going to impact the love cuff and/or the small juc w/ diamonds??


----------



## sparklywacky

Are the watches going to get an increase as well?


----------



## dbcelly

sparklywacky said:


> Are the watches going to get an increase as well?


Wondering the same thing!  What's weird is I read somewhere prices were actually lowered for a few watch models last year.  If I remember correctly, one was the mini panthere.  Probably because it's not as popular - beautiful watch but I think many find it too mini / difficult to read.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone know if Clash will increase? So far I've heard diamond pieces only?


----------



## vinotastic

nicole0612 said:


> I am so frustrated, I have been waiting for the berlingots line to launch in the USA through 2 price increases now, and another coming!



OMG this line is amazing!!  Do you know if its slated for a US release ever?


----------



## nicole0612

vinotastic said:


> OMG this line is amazing!!  Do you know if its slated for a US release ever?


I have been waiting for this line since the initial teasers before it was even released in the Middle East! At that time Customer Service said it would be released in the Middle East market first, then Europe, then perhaps the USA. So far they were correct on the first two, but they have no date for USA release.


----------



## lolakitten

nicole0612 said:


> I have been waiting for this line since the initial teasers before it was even released in the Middle East! At that time Customer Service said it would be released in the Middle East market first, then Europe, then perhaps the USA. So far they were correct on the first two, but they have no date for USA release.


On the Canadian site it shows as a category but when you click on the picture there are no items yet, so I would think that means that it’s at least coming.


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> On the Canadian site it shows as a category but when you click on the picture there are no items yet, so I would think that means that it’s at least coming.


That’s good news! Maybe the USA will be next. It’s been at least 9 months since the initial release, so I have learned to be patient. I just gave up trying to get it before various price increases, it helped that items are typically priced a bit higher in the ME where it was exclusively available for the longest time.


----------



## luxpop

BagLover21 said:


> I was in Cartier on 5th avenue on Friday and my SA said there will likely be price increase on or around April 1st because the price of gold has gone up.



Was this for love and JUC pieces too?


----------



## Toronto24

nicole0612 said:


> That’s good news! Maybe the USA will be next. It’s been at least 9 months since the initial release, so I have learned to be patient. I just gave up trying to get it before various price increases, it helped that items are typically priced a bit higher in the ME where it was exclusively available for the longest time.


I hadn’t heard of this line and just looked it up. I love it! On the Canadian website this shows but is not available to purchase online.


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> I hadn’t heard of this line and just looked it up. I love it! On the Canadian website this shows but is not available to purchase online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361591


It’s so gorgeous and edgy! I have been tapping my foot waiting all year!


----------



## pt88

april 1st price increase for the US?


----------



## lvchanellvr

There seems to be 2 different dates of when the next price increase will happen. For the US and Canada, has it been confirmed for April 1st or May 1st?


----------



## LuluBean14

I visited the Houston boutique this week and my SA said no price increase has been announced.


----------



## ChanelCartier

LuluBean14 said:


> I visited the Houston boutique this week and my SA said no price increase has been announced.


OMG. Now we are more confused.


----------



## nycmamaofone

LuluBean14 said:


> I visited the Houston boutique this week and my SA said no price increase has been announced.


My SA in NYC said the same, and another one on a FB group also said the same. I think the ones that are saying it are basing it on rumors, rather than an official announcement.


----------



## pt88

I called my local store in California and the SA said they have no idea, that last time they found out two days before.


----------



## KristinS

nycmamaofone said:


> My SA in NYC said the same, and another one on a FB group also said the same. I think the ones that are saying it are basing it on rumors, rather than an official announcement.


This feels like the ‘January price increase’ all over again


----------



## Blainesbabes

I have an apt with Cartier ShortHills next week (booked months in advanced) and I recently contacted my SA and asked about this rumored price increase so I could possibly get in sooner and he assured me that there is no price increase that he knows about in the near future. Hope this helps!


----------



## sparklywacky

I have an appointment this Sunday at Cartier Hudson Yards (NYC) with my SA and will ask about price increase.


----------



## vinotastic

Just left my local Cartier and my SA thinks one is soon based on last year but hasn’t heard a peep


----------



## MamaOfA

Stopped by today to try on a few items and SA hadn’t heard any announcement yet for price increase in the US. But also said the last price increase was announced on short notice


----------



## sparklywacky

My SA in NYC said she has heard of the rumored price increase through her other clients, but there isn’t an official announcement or confirmation from Cartier for price increase in the US yet. It is possible though that the price increase will be announced last minute like last time IF there will be a price increase any time soon.

I have to say these price increase rumors are helping Cartier to sell! I guess I did what we can call panic buying yesterday because of all the rumors lol.


----------



## mgoch

sparklywacky said:


> My SA in NYC said she has heard of the rumored price increase through her other clients, but there isn’t an official announcement or confirmation from Cartier for price increase in the US yet. It is possible though that the price increase will be announced last minute like last time IF there will be a price increase any time soon.
> 
> I have to say these price increase rumors are helping Cartier to sell! I guess I did what we can call panic buying yesterday because of all the rumors lol.


what'd you get??!!


----------



## mgoch

Just heard from my SA -- she said there will be one soon, but not April 1.


----------



## Fabfashion

When I was at the Hawaii boutique last week, my SA said she hasn’t heard of any price increase but she said it’s historically around May.


----------



## ematz78

mgoch said:


> Just heard from my SA -- she said there will be one soon, but not April 1.


This makes me feel a little better. Thank you! I was about to rush out to my local boutique. Lol


----------



## Yodabest

ematz78 said:


> This makes me feel a little better. Thank you! I was about to rush out to my local boutique. Lol



There’s nothing to lose by going now- There will absolutely be an increase. The mystery is when. If there’s something you know you want, I’d jump on it now before rumors are confirmed and it’s harder to get an appointment.


----------



## ematz78

PC1984 said:


> There’s nothing to lose by going now- There will absolutely be an increase. The mystery is when. If there’s something you know you want, I’d jump on it now before rumors are confirmed and it’s harder to get an appointment.


Oh I know. The thing is, I'm trying to decide between the Love bracelet and my dream Chanel handbag. This is for a milestone birthday present. I'm having one heck of a time deciding! Does Cartier do appointments only, no walk-ins?


----------



## Yodabest

ematz78 said:


> Oh I know. The thing is, I'm trying to decide between the Love bracelet and my dream Chanel handbag. This is for a milestone birthday present. I'm having one heck of a time deciding! Does Cartier do appointments only, no walk-ins?



That’s how it is at my local boutique and I think most are still appt only (ever since the pandemic- they never switched back to walk ins). Might be worth checking with your boutique to see what the current protocol is.


----------



## ematz78

PC1984 said:


> That’s how it is at my local boutique and I think most are still appt only (ever since the pandemic- they never switched back to walk ins). Might be worth checking with your boutique to see what the current protocol is.


I just checked and it's appointment only. I'm going to make an appointment to at least look at the bracelet in person. Hoping that will make the decision easier!


----------



## runningbird

PC1984 said:


> There’s nothing to lose by going now- There will absolutely be an increase. The mystery is when. If there’s something you know you want, I’d jump on it now before rumors are confirmed and it’s harder to get an appointment.


Las Vegas takes walk-in's but that might be the only place.


----------



## mgoch

I called and Chicago also is taking walk-ins.


----------



## OCMomof3

Was at the South Coast Plaza location in Orange County CA today. SA told me she doesn’t have info about a price increase, and that she normally finds out only 1 to 2 days before it happens.


----------



## OCMomof3

Adding that South Coast Plaza location  also takes walk-ins, but recommends appointments.


----------



## Cat Fondler

OCMomof3 said:


> Adding that South Coast Plaza location  also takes walk-ins, but recommends appointments.


I was there earlier this week. I waited about 10 minutes to get in. Unfortunately the experience was not great. SA was a little high pressure for me to buy (but at least I was able to do my research by trying on). Much better experience at VCA.


----------



## south-of-france

On the topic, I was informed about a price adjustment in May.


----------



## Cat Fondler

south-of-france said:


> On the topic, I was informed about a price adjustment in May.


Right! My SA in Vegas said she’d let me know if she heard anything and I haven’t heard a peep. No news is good news.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Hudson Yards takes walk ins, and Short Hills kinda does too. 

Short Hills at least will take your name and give you a rough estimate for when you can come back.

I've never needed an appointment for Hudson Yards, but I also just text my SA and go right in


----------



## scheurin

Yes, now the increases are coming. Depending on the category.


----------



## pursegal22

Fabfashion said:


> When I was at the Hawaii boutique last week, my SA said she hasn’t heard of any price increase but she said it’s historically around May.


Can I please ask for your SA contact info at the Hawaii Boutique? I've never purchased Cartier in Hawaii and will be there in a few weeks and would like to purchase a small JUC bracelet. Is there a way you could message me?


----------



## Fabfashion

pursegal22 said:


> Can I please ask for your SA contact info at the Hawaii Boutique? I've never purchased Cartier in Hawaii and will be there in a few weeks and would like to purchase a small JUC bracelet. Is there a way you could message me?


Messaged you.


----------



## darkangel07760

scheurin said:


> Yes, now the increases are coming. Depending on the category.


I am hoping I will be able to get my piece in time, trying to get my money together! ☺️


----------



## shyla14

scheurin said:


> Yes, now the increases are coming. Depending on the category.


Are there jewelry items that increased already?


----------



## scheurin

shyla14 said:


> Are there jewelry items that increased already?



yes


----------



## ChanelCartier

scheurin said:


> yes


Where? What country?


----------



## kmang011

scheurin said:


> Yes, now the increases are coming. Depending on the category.



what has already increased in price? It looks like the diamond pieces?

Has the panthere bracelet always been 8,050 USD or is that new?


----------



## Blainesbabes

Was at the boutique yesterday (Shorthills) to start the process of purchasing my next piece, while I was there I asked my SA about the increase and he told me its most likely coming in May/beginning of summer! Head to your boutiques now!


----------



## dbcelly

Arg... Need more intel on what all is included, but I guess we should assume everything!  

Does anyone have experience on if you pre-paid in full for something, and the item arrives after the price increase, do you need to pay the difference?


----------



## nycmamaofone

south-of-france said:


> On the topic, I was informed about a price adjustment in May.


This is interesting. Last year it was June 30 in the US. So far, none of the SAs have been officially informed of one. I wonder if it will be May or June again this year.


----------



## livethelake

The rumor of this price increase has been in play for months now...at some point, with the passage of time, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy


----------



## ka3na20

dbcelly said:


> Arg... Need more intel on what all is included, but I guess we should assume everything!
> 
> Does anyone have experience on if you pre-paid in full for something, and the item arrives after the price increase, do you need to pay the difference?



I experienced this before and shared my experience several pages back. I paid in full for a trinity cord bracelet last April, price increased happened, only claimed my bracelet in November. I did not pay the difference. I am based in Singapore though.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, they honored the price for me too.


----------



## mgoch

darkangel07760 said:


> I am hoping I will be able to get my piece in time, trying to get my money together! ☺


What are you thinking of getting??!!


----------



## darkangel07760

mgoch said:


> What are you thinking of getting??!!


I was thinking of getting the Juste Un Clou bracelet in small in rose gold


----------



## Chloe1004

darkangel07760 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Juste Un Clou bracelet in small in rose gold


I bought it about a month ago and I love it. But it seems that the gold is soft. I accidentally dropped it taking it off yesterday and it hit the metal part of the jewelry box and tint black dent in the inner part. My heart just dropped when that happened. Hopefully it’s not too deep and Cartier can either buff out and polish it out later down the road. It’s is a really dainty and unique piece especially in the rose gold.


----------



## mgoch

Chloe1004 said:


> I bought it about a month ago and I love it. But it seems that the gold is soft. I accidentally dropped it taking it off yesterday and it hit the metal part of the jewelry box and tint black dent in the inner part. My heart just dropped when that happened. Hopefully it’s not too deep and Cartier can either buff out and polish it out later down the road. It’s is a really dainty and unique piece especially in the rose gold.


I just love it and I'm struggling so much (as you may know if you read this thread) as to get the one with diamonds or without.  I love them both.  I think the dainty-ness is perfect and it is soft- but not just this piece.  Cartier's gold is 18K which is softer than 14K (at least that's what they told me)!


----------



## darkangel07760

Chloe1004 said:


> I bought it about a month ago and I love it. But it seems that the gold is soft. I accidentally dropped it taking it off yesterday and it hit the metal part of the jewelry box and tint black dent in the inner part. My heart just dropped when that happened. Hopefully it’s not too deep and Cartier can either buff out and polish it out later down the road. It’s is a really dainty and unique piece especially in the rose gold.


I love the look of rose gold in 18k but I prefer the toughness of 14k. I wish 18k wasn’t so soft but hopefully they can buff it out for you!


----------



## south-of-france

Anyone else heard of a May increase?


----------



## pinky7129

I may pull the trigger on the cord bracelet then…


----------



## AlovesLV

quakeroatmeal said:


> Hudson Yards takes walk ins, and Short Hills kinda does too.
> 
> Short Hills at least will take your name and give you a rough estimate for when you can come back.
> 
> I've never needed an appointment for Hudson Yards, but I also just text my SA and go right in


Went to Hudson Yards last week (on a Saturday) we were able to go in and look but they advised if we wanted to try on or purchase an appointment was needed


----------



## sassification

Seems like price increase is imminent.. just on which month -.- esp with gold prices recently skyrocketing


----------



## south-of-france

I was told May.


----------



## mocktail

I visited the NYC 5th Ave location today and the SA said she just heard today that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.


----------



## nycmamaofone

mocktail said:


> I visited the NYC 5th Ave location today and the SA said she just heard today that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.


Did she say by how much?


----------



## ChanelCartier

mocktail said:


> I visited the NYC 5th Ave location today and the SA said she just heard today that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.


On everything?


----------



## darkangel07760

mocktail said:


> I visited the NYC 5th Ave location today and the SA said she just heard today that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.


Of course! Sigh. That’s ok; bought my preloved piece and it’s on the way. I assume that once Cartier goes up, preloved will too.


----------



## ChanelCartier

darkangel07760 said:


> Of course! Sigh. That’s ok; bought my preloved piece and it’s on the way. I assume that once Cartier goes up, preloved will too.


What did you get?


----------



## darkangel07760

ChanelCartier said:


> What did you get?


I got a RG small JUC bracelet ❤️


----------



## lilpikachu

pinky7129 said:


> I may pull the trigger on the cord bracelet then…


I’m thinking about getting this too (to match my partner).

Just don’t know if I should get the Trinity on cord OR the gold chain version…


----------



## ChanelCartier

darkangel07760 said:


> I got a RG small JUC bracelet ❤


Oh nice! Congrats!


----------



## darkangel07760

ChanelCartier said:


> Oh nice! Congrats!


Thank you! It’s to celebrate my new job that I start later this month.


----------



## nina_von

My SA in Germany told me that the price increase will happen on May 9th.
She said it will probably be around 3-5%.
I’m gonna get my JUC bracelet asap.


----------



## runningbird

nina_von said:


> My SA in Germany told me that the price increase will happen on May 9th.
> She said it will probably be around 3-5%.
> I’m gonna get my JUC bracelet asap.


So many sizes are not available on the website.  Looks like I'll be crossing my fingers they have some in stock in the store.  I was eyeing the small yg love with diamonds.


----------



## nina_von

runningbird said:


> So many sizes are not available on the website.  Looks like I'll be crossing my fingers they have some in stock in the store.  I was eyeing the small yg love with diamonds.


My SA will reserve one for me luckily


----------



## seikow

I will pick up my classic RG Diamond JUC on my Bday on April 13. I'm so exciting since I had made the reservation. My SA said she's not heard any price increase at this moment but she said sometime they won't announce in advance. May be a week in advance only.  This is their marketing strategy.


----------



## Chloe1004

I don’t live near a boutique so I am thinking of getting the thin love bracelet online. Does anyone have knowledge on the correct sizing? I wear the just un clou thin bracelet in size 15 so am I supposed to order the love bracelet in 16? I read somewhere that love needs to size up. Thank you!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Chloe1004 said:


> I don’t live near a boutique so I am thinking of getting the thin love bracelet online. Does anyone have knowledge on the correct sizing? I wear the just un clou thin bracelet in size 15 so am I supposed to order the love bracelet in 16? I read somewhere that love needs to size up. Thank you!


Yes correct!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Chloe1004 said:


> I don’t live near a boutique so I am thinking of getting the thin love bracelet online. Does anyone have knowledge on the correct sizing? I wear the just un clou thin bracelet in size 15 so am I supposed to order the love bracelet in 16? I read somewhere that love needs to size up. Thank you!



This is the price increase thread. There is a separate thread for Love bracelet sizing.


----------



## juicyam1

Anyone have news on if there/when will be a price increase in the UK?


----------



## Chloe1004

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This is the price increase thread. There is a separate thread for Love bracelet sizing.


Thank you! Yes I was in here for the price increase in May. Just wanted to buy the bracelet before the price increase. My SA mentioned that it will happen just before Mothers Day!


----------



## Chloe1004

ChanelCartier said:


> Yes correct!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sparklywacky

I was just at Cartier Hudson Yards and my SA still hasn’t heard anything about price increase from the higher ups.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Chloe1004 said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## Fabfashion

I noticed that in the past price increase was not universal across the board. Some countries didn’t have any increase and for countries that had an increase, some items’ pricing did not change.


----------



## darkangel07760

Fabfashion said:


> I noticed that in the past price increase was not universal across the board. Some countries didn’t have any increase and for countries that had an increase, some items’ pricing did not change.


Yes. So frustrating. Never know where the price increase will strike.


----------



## Cat Fondler

My SA in Vegas emailed me today: “No news of price increase yet.”  Will let me know as soon as she hears anything.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I went in today to pick up earrings and my sa didn’t mention an increase. UGH I’m guessing I need to probably get my bracelet before May 1 with all of these talks of PI. 



Chloe1004 said:


> I don’t live near a boutique so I am thinking of getting the thin love bracelet online. Does anyone have knowledge on the correct sizing? I wear the just un clou thin bracelet in size 15 so am I supposed to order the love bracelet in 16? I read somewhere that love needs to size up. Thank you!


I’m a 15 in juc and a 16 in the love!


----------



## sparklywacky

Since a lot of us here have been told by our SAs (in the US) that they haven’t heard of any price increase yet… my guess is the price increase in the US won’t be until June - a year after the last increase.


----------



## Chloe1004

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I went in today to pick up earrings and my sa didn’t mention an increase. UGH I’m guessing I need to probably get my bracelet before May 1 with all of these talks of PI.
> 
> 
> I’m a 15 in juc and a 16 in the love!


Thank you so much! I just bought the JUC last month but I feel like I need to add the love before the price increase!


----------



## KristinS

Frankly, there would be no need to panic buy it you consistently invest in the market over the long term  
I totally get purchasing an item that you intend, however, this may limit financial discipline and your strategic decision making


----------



## runningbird

Last year I went in a week before the price increase and my SA had no idea it was happening.  I don't think a lot of them are aware before hand.  I suppose it all depends. Thankfully I learned from PF about the impending increase and got my bracelet in the nick of time.  If most folks on PF are saying it's likely happening in May, then I'm going with that.


----------



## Swanky

In all fairness, same thing happened in Sept and December with no increase, just rumors. 
We’ll know when it actually happens! One thing is certain, there will be one eventually lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Not to mention it went from April to May


----------



## sparklywacky

Swanky said:


> In all fairness, same thing happened in Sept and December with no increase, just rumors.
> We’ll know when it actually happens! One thing is certain, there will be one eventually lol


Right? It’s just rumors since September… rumors that help Cartier because it is making us panic buy!

But yeah, there will be one eventually.


----------



## SDC2003

Well here’s official confirmation of the increase. Though not specific on which countries and not specific on what. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sees-luxury-demand-withstanding-rising-prices


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

SDC2003 said:


> Well here’s official confirmation of the increase. Though not specific on which countries and not specific on what. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sees-luxury-demand-withstanding-rising-prices



He claims 3-5%, not terrible! Could be worse.


----------



## scheurin

Cool, finally.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So for the item I want about $625 more. Not terrible but still $600 plus tax


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Cool, finally.



yeah seriously. It’s inevitable so just bring it on and make the speculation stop


----------



## south-of-france

I got what I wanted still already - WG Juc!  So I‘m sitting at least this increase out.


----------



## scheurin

Don't do that. Your JUC will scratch your watch. I made exactly this costly mistake


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> Don't do that. Your JUC will scratch your watch. I made exactly this costly mistake


I know, I have a transparent ring guard thingy on the Juc tail and underside


----------



## chromemilou

south-of-france said:


> I know, I have a transparent ring guard thingy on the Juc tail and underside


Oh wow! That sounds like a fantastic idea. Would you mind sharing what the ring guard thingy looks like and where I can get it? Thanks so much!


----------



## darkangel07760

Got my RG JUC small off the preloved market because I KNOW that once Cartier increases so will preloved! So glad I got it. All my funds were rounded up just in time. At least the price increase won’t be huge like some other companies have done.


----------



## eggpudding

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow! That sounds like a fantastic idea. Would you mind sharing what the ring guard thingy looks like and where I can get it? Thanks so much!


I second this! TIA!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I talked to my very good friendly SA for hours as usual and she told me it’s a 6% price instead by end of month or early May. She’s always been right and informative so I thought I’d share.


----------



## south-of-france

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow! That sounds like a fantastic idea. Would you mind sharing what the ring guard thingy looks like and where I can get it? Thanks so much!


It‘s from amazon 


			https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/aw/d/B075DWX8Q4?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


----------



## chromemilou

south-of-france said:


> It‘s from amazon
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/aw/d/B075DWX8Q4?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## scheurin

Thx. However, I wonder how long that lasts


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Thx. However, I wonder how long that lasts


At a few dollars, I would probably get a few extra and consider them semi-disposable.


----------



## south-of-france

nicole0612 said:


> At a few dollars, I would probably get a few extra and consider them semi-disposable.


Yes, I change them when they are dirty/start yellowing.


----------



## midniteluna

Anyone have any idea if there will be price increase for Asia? and on everything or just jewellery?


----------



## Lady001

Was at Cartier today and they told me that for each product line a different increase is applicable. Especially aa the gold prices are going up, so the more gold the more it will increase. In any case, i would pull the trigger asap.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Someone on FB said May 9th.


----------



## Leo the Lion

We were at Cartier yesterday in California and asked the store manager if he thinks there will be a price increase May 1 or coming up soon? He said he didn't know of any specific date or a percentage, but due to inflation chances are that there will be one soon. We went ahead with my huge purchase and I will reveal on a thread and on my YouTube channel. My item already went up $700.00 in Dec., so we weren't going to chance it.


----------



## mgoch

darkangel07760 said:


> Got my RG JUC small off the preloved market because I KNOW that once Cartier increases so will preloved! So glad I got it. All my funds were rounded up just in time. At least the price increase won’t be huge like some other companies have done.


Would you mind sharing the site you purchased off of- I have found places like the real real and fashionphile are basically the same price as a new one!


----------



## lulu212121

I'm hoping the increase is after Mother's Day.


----------



## darkangel07760

mgoch said:


> Would you mind sharing the site you purchased off of- I have found places like the real real and fashionphile are basically the same price as a new one!


It was Fashionphile but it was in excellent condition and I still saved a little money!


----------



## scheurin

For what I see the 2nd hand market prices are just a bit less than retail. My last study in 2021 revealed 89 % of Cartier's list price.


----------



## darkangel07760

Ah the good old days ….


----------



## Luvshandbags

darkangel07760 said:


> Ah the good old days ….


Looks like they were worn more fitted in the picture. I did a conversion to see what $250 would be now and it would be just under $2000 today. However we all know that the increase in price has been much more. My SA mentioned price increase mid-May.


----------



## scheurin

So you therefore see that the inflation numbers are doctored. The gold alone is roughly 1500 now. And did you calculate the wage increases since then?


----------



## Luvshandbags

scheurin said:


> So you therefore see that the inflation numbers are doctored. The gold alone is roughly 1500 now. And did you calculate the wage increases since then?


No nothing sophisticated like that. I used a calculator on the internet that if you put a dollar amount in a certain year what it would be today. It just averages inflation over the years. It is I’m sure not exact. But there is no real justification in the price increase especially these last few years regarding gold. We are paying for the brand. Look up how much 18kt gold costs and it doesn’t equal what we are paying.


----------



## Cat Fondler

darkangel07760 said:


> Ah the good old days ….


I distinctly remember being intrigued by that ad in my early teens and dreaming of receiving one someday. Even at that age I appreciated the symmetry and simplicity. I feel lucky my dream came true  thanks for posting!


----------



## scheurin

The math is quite simple. A quarter is for the Gold, a third you pay me as a stockholder and the tax man and the rest is for running the shop including your gifts and inviting me to the Genève exhibition


----------



## darkangel07760

scheurin said:


> The math is quite simple. A quarter is for the Gold, a third you pay me as a stockholder and the tax man and the rest is for running the shop including your gifts and inviting me to the Genève exhibition


I think you are right!


----------



## scheurin

Of course, I just took their official numbers and estimated the gold values. My point is if Cartier does not get any profit the Love would be 4.5 to 5k and NOT 2k. Moreover, I expect that Cartier did some profits back then, too.


----------



## Luvshandbags

scheurin said:


> Of course, I just took their official numbers and estimated the gold values. My point is if Cartier does not get any profit the Love would be 4.5 to 5k and NOT 2k. Moreover, I expect that Cartier did some profits back then, too.


Recheck your math. In no way is the gold worth $4.5 to 5K. Didn’t say they shouldn’t get a profit. I know it’s overpriced but I like the brand and have purchased many things. You came off snobbish to me. Just my opinion.


----------



## scheurin

Absolutely no need to recheck my math  as I didn't say the gold is worth 4.5-5k. 

My post way up says where the gold is and you also pay all overheads which results in the sum above.

No intention to be snobbish, sry for that - my english is not so good


----------



## LuluBean14

The first Love bracelets were not solid gold but rather silver and gold plated. This is probably why the price was $250.


----------



## scheurin

Very good point. Back then the gold alone - as in our modern Loves - would have been roughly $200.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone know what the official percentage increase is?


----------



## Mjxxsyd

I finally locked in an appointment to buy my 4 diamond Love on the 10th of may. I hope the increase stays away until then!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Luvshandbags said:


> Looks like they were worn more fitted in the picture. I did a conversion to see what $250 would be now and it would be just under $2000 today. However we all know that the increase in price has been much more. My SA mentioned price increase mid-May.


Gold is over $1900.00 per ounce.


----------



## Luvshandbags

ChanelCartier said:


> Gold is over $1900.00 per ounce.


There are 28.34 grams in an ounce. The Love bracelet in 17 weighs around 32 or 33 grams. Therefore if we use your $1900 per ounce than that would be worth $2,143.00. In the US the Love is going for $6900. That’s a nice mark up.


----------



## lolakitten

Luvshandbags said:


> There are 28.34 grams in an ounce. The Love bracelet in 17 weighs around 32 or 33 grams. Therefore if we use your $1900 per ounce than that would be worth $2,143.00. In the US the Love is going for $6900. That’s a nice mark up.


Thats if it was 24k
18k at 75% gold puts a raw material value around $16xx USD, but even when you buy boulion, you pay 10-15% on top of that raw just to get it into your hands.
Made into a bracelet, labour, marketing, wages etc. things to factor in before brand prestige is added.


----------



## scheurin

lolakitten said:


> Thats if it was 24k
> 18k at 75% gold puts a raw material value around $16xx USD, but even when you buy boulion, you pay 10-15% on top of that raw just to get it into your hands.
> Made into a bracelet, labour, marketing, wages etc. things to factor in before brand prestige is added.



You made the point und well understood the facts. Thank you.


----------



## Roarxx

just came back from cartier, and my SA informed me the price will increase may 1st - im from California.


----------



## juliaamor

Hi all - have any other Australians heard about a price increase for us? I was in store yesterday and my SA was unsure. Planning to make a purchase on 1 May.




Roarxx said:


> just came back from cartier, and my SA informed me the price will increase may 1st - im from California.


Hi there, just wondering if they mentioned whether it is worldwide? Thank you!


----------



## Roarxx

juliaamor said:


> Hi all - have any other Australians heard about a price increase for us? I was in store yesterday and my SA was unsure. Planning to make a purchase on 1 May.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, just wondering if they mentioned whether it is worldwide? Thank you!


my sa was the one who brought up the price increase three times! I didn't think to ask worldwide. Sorry that wasn't helpful!


----------



## ezp

May 9th is what I heard from SA at the Place Vendôme boutique. Could be only for the EU though.


----------



## purseinsanity

I was told by my SA that increase is on May 9 and will be 5% on almost everything.


----------



## ChanelCartier

purseinsanity said:


> I was told by my SA that increase is on May 9 and will be 5% on almost everything.


What country are you in?


----------



## sparklywacky

My SA here in NYC insists that they don’t have the exact date for the price increase yet.

I feel like some SAs are playing along with the price increase rumors just so they can pressure their clients to panic buy, if that makes sense.


----------



## Luvshandbags

sparklywacky said:


> My SA here in NYC insists that they don’t have the exact date for the price increase yet.
> 
> I feel like some SAs are playing along with the price increase rumors just so they can pressure their clients to panic buy, if that makes sense.


I know mine said May 16th for the increase. I’m in the US not sure why the different dates?


----------



## scheurin

Luvshandbags said:


> I know mine said May 16th for the increase. I’m in the US not sure why the different dates?



Time zones?


----------



## LuluBean14

According to my SA and client services a price increase date has not been announced


----------



## lolakitten

sparklywacky said:


> My SA here in NYC insists that they don’t have the exact date for the price increase yet.
> 
> I feel like some SAs are playing along with the price increase rumors just so they can pressure their clients to panic buy, if that makes sense.


I bet this is exactly whats happening. Similar to the holiday pendant rumors with VCA, you san tell which SAs read the boards and recirculate rumor.


----------



## Roarxx

Folks in California are screwed lol - higher tax rate, giving out free money what next?! Throw in cartier increase lol! Maybe different states have different dates.


----------



## south-of-france

In Switzerland it’s presumably May 9th.


----------



## Luvshandbags

scheurin said:


> Time zones?


I’m not sure what your comment is. Is it a real question? If so then I’m on the west coast in Southern California.


----------



## chiaoapple

SA in Hong Kong says increase on May 9th as well.


----------



## juejue

In Thailand is also may 9th


----------



## midniteluna

I've been informed by my SA price increase happening in Malaysia on May 9th too! 3-15%


----------



## Lady001

My SA told me that the trinity cord bracelet will go up relatively a lot because they want to bring it closer to other jewelry from the brand. So expect a near 20% on that. If it was ever on you wishlist, now is the time to get it.


----------



## cphdk

__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				




In this article published April 14 Cartier CEO states price increases of 3-5% in the next “several” weeks. Historically Cartier increase have occurred on the first/last day of the month so I’d think end of May. I think the May 9th date is to cause people to panic buy before Mothers Day


----------



## mgoch

I was at the boutique in Chicago yesterday and ended up buying the plain small JUC in RG- which was not what I was planning on- I was debating about plain in YG or diamond YG but decided the diamond looked too complicated with my stack and I already had the RG diamond JUC ring.  My SA didn't say a date but said the increase was VERY soon.


----------



## lovejewels79

Popped in to Cartier today. Was told that increase in Singapore will be 9th of May. Am contemplating getting a Love necklace or VCA’s vintage alhambra necklace. Have to make a decision before price increase!


----------



## cali_to_ny

lovejewels79 said:


> Popped in to Cartier today. Was told that increase in Singapore will be 9th of May. Am contemplating getting a Love necklace or VCA’s vintage alhambra necklace. Have to make a decision before price increase!


VCA price increase rumored to be 8% so you might want to grab that first!


----------



## kmang011

cali_to_ny said:


> VCA price increase rumored to be 8% so you might want to grab that first!



I thought that was only for high jewelry? Ahh, all the rumors!


----------



## sparklywacky

kmang011 said:


> I thought that was only for high jewelry? Ahh, all the rumors!


I read on ******** that the VCA price increase is across all collections.

Anyway - back to Cartier, I’ll pay for an order this Saturday to secure its current price. My SA still hasn’t confirmed the date for price increase, but will ask her again for the nth time (lol) this Saturday.


----------



## shazzy99

My SA in Sydney has confirmed price increase for 9th May as well, but mainly across watches. Some jewellery may go up by about $100, definitely not a % increase across the board.


----------



## lilpikachu

shazzy99 said:


> My SA in Sydney has confirmed price increase for 9th May as well, but mainly across watches. Some jewellery may go up by about $100, definitely not a % increase across the board.


Thanks for sharing hun!


----------



## kmang011

sparklywacky said:


> I read on ******** that the VCA price increase is across all collections.
> 
> Anyway - back to Cartier, I’ll pay for an order this Saturday to secure its current price. My SA still hasn’t confirmed the date for price increase, but will ask her again for the nth time (lol) this Saturday.



Thank You!! Will the vintage Alhambra pendant in malachite go from 3,050 USD to 3,300 USD?!? Because if so, wow, that is a jump!


----------



## Chopan

My SA also told me mid may for price increase.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
Please head over to the VCA forum to discuss and ask questions about VCA increases!


----------



## mugenprincess

My SA confirmed May 9th price increase in the US. I wanted several items but they're not in stock in store.  She said she can order them for me now and even if it gets here after the increase, I'm locked in for the price on the date the order was placed. I also don't have to pay till it comes in.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Hopefully the diamond JUC doesn't go up too much. I've had my eye on this piece for quite some time and I would prefer to purchase at the current price .


----------



## ChanelCartier

sammytheMUA said:


> Hopefully the diamond JUC doesn't go up too much. I've had my eye on this piece for quite some time and I would prefer to purchase at the current price .


I have had my eyes on that one too for a few years.


----------



## sammytheMUA

ChanelCartier said:


> I have had my eyes on that one too for a few years.



It truly is a work of art!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m so frustrated by the conflicting reports.  Someone on FB posted 8-10% on May 16 but I just got a text from a SA who said no date yet. Others are saying May 9th. Bloomberg article said 3-5%. What is it, for Pete’s sake?! Ugh. Ok, rant over.


----------



## kmang011

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m so frustrated by the conflicting reports.  Someone on FB posted 8-10% on May 16 but I just got a text from a SA who said no date yet. Others are saying May 9th. Bloomberg article said 3-5%. What is it, for Pete’s sake?! Ugh. Ok, rant over.



My theory is that some are intentionally trying to confuse to cause panic buying and others may just be repeating rumors with no solid intel …


----------



## kmang011

mugenprincess said:


> My SA confirmed May 9th price increase in the US. I wanted several items but they're not in stock in store.  She said she can order them for me now and even if it gets here after the increase, I'm locked in for the price on the date the order was placed. I also don't have to pay till it comes in.



Just curious, what items are you wanting that are not currently in stock?


----------



## mugenprincess

kmang011 said:


> Just curious, what items are you wanting that are not currently in stock?


It's just not in stock at my store, but she was able to order. I want the small clash necklace and the single JUC earring.


----------



## Chloe1004

I am trying to decide if I should just order the small love bracelet now or wait to find a Chanel mini flap for my birthday in May! Haven’t seen a bag I want yet. I am worried if I wait too long, the bracelet will go up in price or will be out of stock on the website! I don’t live near a boutique. I heard the price could go up as soon as this weekend or third week of May! Should I just get the bracelet and get the bag later?


----------



## SDC2003

I think it will be 3-5 percent somewhere. The ceo didn’t say where. I have said this before, increases are like a game of telephone. People hear things differently and things get garbled in the process. I am guessing a good increase for everywhere but the us. Here I think it will be minimal or on selected lines.


----------



## Luvshandbags

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m so frustrated by the conflicting reports.  Someone on FB posted 8-10% on May 16 but I just got a text from a SA who said no date yet. Others are saying May 9th. Bloomberg article said 3-5%. What is it, for Pete’s sake?! Ugh. Ok, rant over.


I totally understand the conflicting dates are making me crazy. My trusted SA who hasn’t been wrong in the past said this in a text to me.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Luvshandbags said:


> I totally understand the conflicting dates are making me crazy. My trusted SA who hasn’t been wrong in the past said this in a text to me.
> View attachment 5392103


Did she say how much the increase was?


----------



## runningbird

mugenprincess said:


> It's just not in stock at my store, but she was able to order. I want the small clash necklace and the single JUC earring.


I wear the small clash necklace a few times a week.  You are going to love it.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Chloe1004 said:


> I am trying to decide if I should just order the small love bracelet now or wait to find a Chanel mini flap for my birthday in May! Haven’t seen a bag I want yet. I am worried if I wait too long, the bracelet will go up in price or will be out of stock on the website! I don’t live near a boutique. I heard the price could go up as soon as this weekend or third week of May! Should I just get the bracelet and get the bag later?


Bracelet if it is something you want. The prices keep going up.


----------



## Luvshandbags

nycmamaofone said:


> Did she say how much the increase was?


No but I didn’t ask either. She was right when everyone was paranoid about the PI earlier this year. She told me it was just for fragrances and it was. I was able to buy stuff from her last year before the increase too.


----------



## Chloe1004

Luvshandbags said:


> Bracelet if it is something you want. The prices keep going up.


I think I am going to go for it. I can wear the bracelet more than the bag. ❤️


----------



## ChanelCartier

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m so frustrated by the conflicting reports.  Someone on FB posted 8-10% on May 16 but I just got a text from a SA who said no date yet. Others are saying May 9th. Bloomberg article said 3-5%. What is it, for Pete’s sake?! Ugh. Ok, rant over.


I know what you mean! Crazy!


----------



## sjunky13

I was at Cartier today. The PI is only 2 -5 %. Only? lol!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Chloe1004 said:


> I am trying to decide if I should just order the small love bracelet now or wait to find a Chanel mini flap for my birthday in May! Haven’t seen a bag I want yet. I am worried if I wait too long, the bracelet will go up in price or will be out of stock on the website! I don’t live near a boutique. I heard the price could go up as soon as this weekend or third week of May! Should I just get the bracelet and get the bag later?


The love bracelet since you will wear daily bringing down the cost per wear verses the handbag that you may not wear daily pandemic mode lol


----------



## camille33

I went to a Paris store a few days ago, the SA showed me the new prices it was around 5% on all jewelry and he said May 9th! He is telling every customer to buy before this date.


----------



## kpai

London boutiques also said May 9th, around 5%.


----------



## __Olga__

Today I was also told that the price increase will take place on the 9th of May (I’m in Switzerland)


----------



## watermelonpop

My SA in the US said by the second week of may but they were not given an exact date yet. She told me I could order & pay in full to lock the price for 3 weeks.


----------



## juliarose77

Chloe1004 said:


> I think I am going to go for it. I can wear the bracelet more than the bag. ❤



Congrats- you won’t regret it   I made the same decision as well. Just got in the small love in YG to stack w my regular. My thought process was , as far as cost per wear, I wear it every single day as opposed to rotating bags. & I also wanted to snag before the price increase in a few weeks!! I hate panic buying, but it has been on my list.


----------



## RAEDAY

I visited my (US) SA today to lock down my birthday gift to myself and she said the second week of May for the price increase, per her manager.


----------



## Chloe1004

juliarose77 said:


> Congrats- you won’t regret it   I made the same decision as well. Just got in the small love in YG to stack w my regular. My thought process was , as far as cost per wear, I wear it every single day as opposed to rotating bags. & I also wanted to snag before the price increase in a few weeks!! I hate panic buying, but it has been on my list.





juliarose77 said:


> Congrats- you won’t regret it   I made the same decision as well. Just got in the small love in YG to stack w my regular. My thought process was , as far as cost per wear, I wear it every single day as opposed to rotating bags. & I also wanted to snag before the price increase in a few weeks!! I hate panic buying, but it has been on my list.


Congratulations! I will definitely be ordering the small love this week in RG to stack with my current JUC and I am so excited! It will definitely bring me more joy every day wearing it than occasional bag. Better to get it before the price increase!


----------



## sparklywacky

So I was at Cartier Hudson Yards NYC today and my SA still insists that they don’t have the exact date for the increase yet, although she did say it’s happening soon. I also had a chat with the assistant manager and he said the same thing.

My guess is the SAs in NYC (both Hudson Yards and Mansion) are instructed not to disclose the date to clients yet IF other cities and countries have confirmed the increase taking place on May 9th.


----------



## chanelbee23

I’ve been told there’s a price “adjustment” happening in the United Arab Emirates on May 9th


----------



## jodie1013

I was just at the Yorkdale Cartier in Toronto and the SA there confirmed the price increase will be on May 16th.


----------



## Luvshandbags

jodie1013 said:


> I was just at the Yorkdale Cartier in Toronto and the SA there confirmed the price increase will be on May 16th.


That’s what my SA in the US says as well. All this mention of May 9th has been making me paranoid so I changed my appt from 5/14 to 5/8.


----------



## darkangel07760

I also snagged a thin love ring off of Rebag; I did a Clair trade with a Tiffany silver bracelet I never wear plus they were having a 10% discount so I made out like a bandit! 
I just know that these preloved sites will raise their prices too, right?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Price adjustment confirmed on 9 May in HK, but not all items are included. Some prices will be even reduced.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Looks like 9th is confirmed in most places! Just moved my appointment from 10th to 8th may. Thank you everyone


----------



## cherriefairy

9th May confirmed for Paris, increase will be between 5-10% depending on the line.


----------



## Kat0630

My sa in Palo Alto California told me she just got confirmation from the managers two days ago the price will increase on may 16th here in the us


----------



## LuluBean14

Kat0630 said:


> My sa in Palo Alto California told me she just got confirmation from the managers two days ago the price will increase on may 16th here in the us


Did she say if it will be more than 5%?


----------



## Kat0630

LuluBean14 said:


> Did she say if it will be more than 5%?


she didn’t mention but I didn’t ask either .She’s supposed to message me today I’m planning to get something before the price increase , I’ll ask then


----------



## LuluBean14

Kat0630 said:


> she didn’t mention but I didn’t ask either .She’s supposed to message me today I’m planning to get something before the price increase , I’ll ask then


Thank you


----------



## lo5

Kat0630 said:


> she didn’t mention but I didn’t ask either .She’s supposed to message me today I’m planning to get something before the price increase , I’ll ask then


I saw a post earlier today that the small love with diamonds is going up 8% in Paris for sure, and sounded like everywhere too


----------



## mi.kay

Confirmed by my SA who sent me a text.. 

Price increase in Malaysia set on June 1st


----------



## Parisluxury

Any updates for Australia??


----------



## Kekebabe

I was in Milan, Italy last week. Both SAs from Cartier and Van Cleef & Arpels confirmed that the price increase is coming around next week. The increase is about 5%+ for all products. This is due to the price increase of gold in the trade. So it's not a regional thing - it's global, and it will extend to all jewelry brands.


----------



## MaggyH

I've just booked the last appointment for this Saturday. My birthday is not until June, but no point in waiting for the price hike!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Looks like the US will have a minimal impact. Virtually nothing on the major lines, but my SA said 1% on Love and some increase for Trinity. Seems like this is not true elsewhere.


----------



## Chloe1004

Cartier Forever said:


> Price adjustment confirmed on 9 May in HK, but not all items are included. Some prices will be even reduced.


----------



## runningbird

My SA in California just told me they are expecting a price increase next week 5-10%.   I already picked a few things up so I'm good, but anyone out there considering a treat, better get it soon.


----------



## pearlgrass

mi.kay said:


> Confirmed by my SA who sent me a text..
> 
> Price increase in Malaysia set on June 1st



Thanks for the info! Does the online price include tax?


----------



## Chloe1004

runningbird said:


> My SA in California just told me they are expecting a price increase next week 5-10%.   I already picked a few things up so I'm good, but anyone out there considering a treat, better get it soon.


Just received my small love bracelet so I am happy!


----------



## ChanelCartier

nycmamaofone said:


> Looks like the US will have a minimal impact. Virtually nothing on the major lines, but my SA said 1% on Love and some increase for Trinity. Seems like this is not true elsewhere.


Why do you say minimal impact? They are saying 5-10% increase. I don't think your SA has the correct information.


----------



## LuluBean14

ChanelCartier said:


> Why do you say minimal impact? They are saying 5-10% increase. I don't think your SA has the correct information.


I was told by my SA today that not everything will increase in price.  It seems like it was the wedding/engagement pieces which was subject to change.


----------



## ChanelCartier

LuluBean14 said:


> I was told by my SA today that not everything will increase in price.  It seems like it was the wedding/engagement pieces which was subject to change.


That would be great. I hope your SA is right.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Looks like the price increase happen today in Australia? 4 diamond went from 15900 to 16000… not going to beat myself up paying $100 more as it could been worse.


----------



## shazzy99

Mjxxsyd said:


> Looks like the price increase happen today in Australia? 4 diamond went from 15900 to 16000… not going to beat myself up paying $100 more as it could been worse.


Hasn’t happened yet, as I purchased some things today and was told price increase 8th or 9th May. It’s varied across different items, so it depends on what you are looking for. You are right though, some higher priced items only increasing $100, depending on what it is, it doesn’t seem too bad.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

shazzy99 said:


> Hasn’t happened yet, as I purchased some things today and was told price increase 8th or 9th May. It’s varied across different items, so it depends on what you are looking for. You are right though, some higher priced items only increasing $100, depending on what it is, it doesn’t seem too bad.


Not sure maybe just the website has updated. It was priced 15900 and I booked my appointment for Sunday however looks like it has adjusted already. Happy to pay $100 more, was expecting a 5-10% increase.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ChanelCartier said:


> Why do you say minimal impact? They are saying 5-10% increase. I don't think your SA has the correct information.


I think it depends on what country you are talking about. I had two different SAs confirm this. I plan on asking two more just to be sure. It looks like some items will go up but it will not be a uniform increase across the board. Best to check with your SA about specific items.


----------



## scheurin

The best and easiest strategy of course is to be patient and see what happens next week


----------



## kmang011

Cartier Forever said:


> Price adjustment confirmed on 9 May in HK, but not all items are included. Some prices will be even reduced.



Wow I wonder what will be reduced??


----------



## kmang011

Does anyone have an inkling if the Ecrou or Panthere line will be increased or decreased? Trying to hold off a few more months…


----------



## kmang011

I called the Cartier customer service line and they told me there will be a decrease in some high jewelry, LOVE and JUC will not be affected this time around. And for the rest (less popular) like the diamond solitaire and 1865 collection it will be a 1% increase in the US. Asked about Ecrou and Clash and she wasn’t sure. Sigh.


----------



## nycmamaofone

kmang011 said:


> I called the Cartier customer service line and they told me there will be a decrease in some high jewelry, LOVE and JUC will not be affected this time around. And for the rest (less popular) like the diamond solitaire and 1865 collection it will be a 1% increase in the US. Asked about Ecrou and Clash and she wasn’t sure. Sigh.


I heard no increase on Clash (perhaps a $50 increase, which to me is basically nothing).


----------



## luxpop

Juste un clou and love will remain the same price in the US?


----------



## ChanelCartier

kmang011 said:


> Wow I wonder what will be reduced??


Not much I'm sure.


----------



## ChanelCartier

kmang011 said:


> I called the Cartier customer service line and they told me there will be a decrease in some high jewelry, LOVE and JUC will not be affected this time around. And for the rest (less popular) like the diamond solitaire and 1865 collection it will be a 1% increase in the US. Asked about Ecrou and Clash and she wasn’t sure. Sigh.


This is all confusing. Don't know what to believe.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ChanelCartier said:


> This is all confusing. Don't know what to believe.


I am getting the sense it will be next to nothing in the US but not elsewhere.


----------



## lvchanellvr

I am getting whiplash with all the different information about the price increase, decrease, the dates, etc. I hope it isn't too big of an increase. I would love a decrease though.


----------



## LuluBean14

ChanelCartier said:


> This is all confusing. Don't know what to believe.


I didn't ask about the entire collection but the small clash bracelet will not be affected by price increase according to my SA and customer service.


----------



## kmang011

ChanelCartier said:


> Not much I'm sure.



they told me only high jewelry.


----------



## sharonxcy

Hi guys I just scheduled an appointment with my local boutique and I’m wondering if Cartier accepts split payments? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Swanky

Like I keep saying, nothing is for sure until it happens!  You can split payment.


----------



## Cat Fondler

sharonxcy said:


> Hi guys I just scheduled an appointment with my local boutique and I’m wondering if Cartier accepts split payments? Thank you in advance!


yes, they did for me. One time I paid with part cash/part card.


----------



## Luvshandbags

sharonxcy said:


> Hi guys I just scheduled an appointment with my local boutique and I’m wondering if Cartier accepts split payments? Thank you in advance!


I have done that here in the US. Some cash and some with a credit card.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just back from the boutique, seems the Love collection is not included in the price increase in HK.


----------



## lovecartier

As an impatient person I understand all of the intrigue here, but it sounds like we're going to know in a couple of days!!! Will be interested to see how the pricing is reactive to the economic conditions and inflation. To me, it seems like their products are super in demand and selling out quickly, so I could definitely see justification to raise prices. With this said, their customer service has gone to hell lately.


----------



## ChanelCartier

lovecartier said:


> As an impatient person I understand all of the intrigue here, but it sounds like we're going to know in a couple of days!!! Will be interested to see how the pricing is reactive to the economic conditions and inflation. To me, it seems like their products are super in demand and selling out quickly, so I could definitely see justification to raise prices. With this said, their customer service has gone to hell lately.


I Called the Customer Service number today and they said the increase is on the 16th, and the JUC and LOVE line will not be affected. This is for the U.S.


----------



## caffelatte

sharonxcy said:


> Hi guys I just scheduled an appointment with my local boutique and I’m wondering if Cartier accepts split payments? Thank you in advance!



Yes, you can also split between different cards.


----------



## estephaniesantos

I am based in Canada and my SA said the price adjustments will happen mid May. Didn’t say the exact date though. 

I have an upcoming appointment and will finally gift myself a love bracelet in the regular size!


----------



## camille33

Chloe1004 said:


> I am trying to decide if I should just order the small love bracelet now or wait to find a Chanel mini flap for my birthday in May! Haven’t seen a bag I want yet. I am worried if I wait too long, the bracelet will go up in price or will be out of stock on the website! I don’t live near a boutique. I heard the price could go up as soon as this weekend or third week of May! Should I just get the bracelet and get the bag later?



Honestly I would tell buy the Chanel bag because Cartier price increase is « only » 5% whereas Chanel is doing crazy 10 to 20% price increases every 6 months… I wanted another Cartier piece but it will be Chanel mini for me.


----------



## hmn002

lovecartier said:


> As an impatient person I understand all of the intrigue here, but it sounds like we're going to know in a couple of days!!! Will be interested to see how the pricing is reactive to the economic conditions and inflation. To me, it seems like their products are super in demand and selling out quickly, so I could definitely see justification to raise prices. With this said, *their customer service has gone to hell lately.*


Agree with that! Husband and I went to look at a watch and I was soooo turned off. The SA couldn’t have cared less to sell the watch, explain its features, or even discuss other options. At the  conclusion of the appt, she said, “make sure to order before May 15 bc price will go up” and walked away. LOL


----------



## Chloe1004

camille33 said:


> Honestly I would tell buy the Chanel bag because Cartier price increase is « only » 5% whereas Chanel is doing crazy 10 to 20% price increases every 6 months… I wanted another Cartier piece but it will be Chanel mini for me.


Too late, I bought the bracelet, but I am happy since it’s my first real luxury jewelry besides Tiffany.   I’ll buy a Chanel bag later when I find the one I love. It’s hard to find one these days…


----------



## sparklywacky

lovecartier said:


> As an impatient person I understand all of the intrigue here, but it sounds like we're going to know in a couple of days!!! Will be interested to see how the pricing is reactive to the economic conditions and inflation. To me, it seems like their products are super in demand and selling out quickly, so I could definitely see justification to raise prices.* With this said, their customer service has gone to hell lately.*


This is so TRUE. I just had horrible experiences in both Cartier boutiques in NYC (Mansion on 5th Ave and Hudson Yards). Even the management of both boutiques sucks. Notice also how they have a huge turnover in SAs lately… 

I’m glad that I have crossed out most of the items on my wish list.


----------



## sharonxcy

Thanks everyone for answering my questions


----------



## littlesweetie

Hi… anyone from Singapore knows if there’s price increase for JUC and Love collection? And is it going to happen on 9 May?


----------



## luxpop

ChanelCartier said:


> I Called the Customer Service number today and they said the increase is on the 16th, and the JUC and LOVE line will not be affected. This is for the U.S.



Anyone in the US have this confirmed by their SA? For some reason I'm weary about info coming from customer service over a SA


----------



## nycmamaofone

luxpop said:


> Anyone in the US have this confirmed by their SA? For some reason I'm weary about info coming from customer service over a SA


I have heard three different SAs confirm this.


----------



## sparklywacky

Picked up my Clash ring at the Cartier Mansion (NYC) today and the person who helped me confirmed the price increase on May 16 although she did not mention which collections/items are getting an increase.

But I hardly care anymore because I would be boycotting Cartier for the time being due to their POOR customer service.


----------



## Toronto24

I am in Canada. I was told by my SA that the price adjustment will be on May 16. Not all items are increasing- I heard that the increase would be on certain items in the Love collection but no increase for JUC and Cash collections.


----------



## yerenaa

I’m in South Korea, and Koreans are going crazy since the increase is happening on May 9th. There were grown ups running once the department store opened its doors to get in line to put their names down to get into Cartier.. within 20 minutes of opening, walk-in reservations were filled for the day @-@. Korea only takes walk-in/in person reservations


----------



## MaggyH

Went to my local store to get my JUC ring today. My SA confirmed the price increase is happening on Monday. The place was absolutely packed with customers.


----------



## nycmamaofone

MaggyH said:


> Went to my local store to get my JUC ring today. My SA confirmed the price increase is happening on Monday. The place was absolutely packed with customers.


Do you mind indicating which country you’re in?


----------



## deltalady

I went in today to look at the trinity ring. My SA said it’s not affected by the increase. I’m in the US.


----------



## MaggyH

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you mind indicating which country you’re in?


I’m in Luxembourg.


----------



## bluebird03

I am in the US, visited the store today and my SA mentioned there were no increases to the JUC and Love bracelets. She said some wedding bands and high jewelry will have increases, not much though.


----------



## Zarie72

I'm in usa. My SA said increase of 6 percent on May 16th of some items including love. I ordered the small love bangle yesterday.  She said it may arrive after the price increase but I'm locked in at the current price.


----------



## deltalady

bluebird03 said:


> I am in the US, visited the store today and my SA mentioned there were no increases to the JUC and Love bracelets. She said some wedding bands and high jewelry will have increases, not much though.


That was also what my SA said too.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Zarie72 said:


> I'm in usa. My SA said increase of 6 percent on May 16th of some items including love. I ordered the small love bangle yesterday.  She said it may arrive after the price increase but I'm locked in at the current price.


OMG! So much misinformation. I guess we will know soon enough.


----------



## bluebird03

ChanelCartier said:


> OMG! So much misinformation. I guess we will know soon enough.


You can say that again...


----------



## jsmile

With all this contradictory information, I wouldn't say anything as an SA lol


----------



## HannyP

I was at cartier dusseldorf yesterday and they have already changed the price tags. It around 5-7%.


----------



## margcl

I'm at Heathrow and just purchased a love bracelet. The SA told me prices increase tomorrow!


----------



## artax

HannyP said:


> I was at cartier dusseldorf yesterday and they have already changed the price tags. It around 5-7%.


Online see same prices on German website…


----------



## HannyP

artax said:


> Online see same prices on German website…


I have seen rings and bracelets with new prices tags and my sale said the new price is effective from Monday.


----------



## MaggyH

Small Loves 250 EUR up, regular Love 300 EUR up.


----------



## lovejewels79

I checked Singapore’s cartier website but then Love’s pricing seems to be unchanged.


----------



## lumkeikei

I just checked the HK website, is there any change made?


----------



## yerenaa

Korea’s website just updated their prices, and pretty much all of the collections had an increase. (I’m not sure about the high-end jewelry pieces) I’m really bad at math.. so I can’t calculate the increase in percentages  An example of an increase is the small SS Panthere watch had approximately a $250 ish USD increase. The regular LOVE bracelet had a $470 ish increase.
I think they usually update the website after 10 AM! (At least Korea’s Cartier does)


----------



## Tatownz

Just checked AUS prices. Prices went down. 

Pave small YG was $39,500 now $39,400

Panthere YG watch was $31,300 now $31,000

JUC small with diamonds was $6850 now $6800 

When you go on to the website, if you actually click on the item, it will show you the new pricing.


----------



## lumkeikei

The Hong Kong price seems the same to me on the website even when I click on the item…. Weird


----------



## south-of-france

No changes in the Juc and Love models I looked at in Switzerland, even when you click on the individual items.


----------



## papertiger

Everything I can see has gone up on the UK website (from this morning)


----------



## candyfloz

papertiger said:


> Everything I can see has gone up on the UK website (from this morning)



luckily not by too much compared to what people were saying on here!


----------



## scheurin

You often forget to take FX rates into account!

Luckily, after this we have a 3-monthish quiet period before the next price increase rumors will start again.


----------



## papertiger

candyfloz said:


> luckily not by too much compared to what people were saying on here!



Some things almost 20% but mostly 8-10%

I still think that's a lot.


----------



## lovecartier

sparklywacky said:


> Picked up my Clash ring at the Cartier Mansion (NYC) today and the person who helped me confirmed the price increase on May 16 although she did not mention which collections/items are getting an increase.
> 
> But I hardly care anymore because I would be boycotting Cartier for the time being due to their POOR customer service.



I am so with you, their service has gone to hell.


----------



## scheurin

papertiger said:


> Some things almost 20% but mostly 8-10%
> I still think that's a lot.



As said put that into perspective. GBP to USD slumped by appr. 15 % over a year.


----------



## lolakitten

scheurin said:


> As said put that into perspective. GBP to USD slumped by appr. 15 % over a year.


…just like the Richemont stock


----------



## scheurin

lolakitten said:


> …just like the Richemont stock



Yes, I am suffering alot. Today again -3 %. I'm getting hammered.


----------



## bluebird03

Dont see any price changes on the US website


----------



## eggpudding

lumkeikei said:


> The Hong Kong price seems the same to me on the website even when I click on the item…. Weird


Looks the same to me too!~ Are we safe?


----------



## lumkeikei

eggpudding said:


> Looks the same to me too!~ Are we safe?


Look at the trinity cord it’s now $5250…


----------



## papertiger

scheurin said:


> As said put that into perspective. GBP to USD slumped by appr. 15 % over a year.



They're a Swiss parent company 

At the end of they they still need UK customers, otherwise we (UK peeps) may just as well 'take a holiday' and shop in the EU.


----------



## candyfloz

papertiger said:


> Some things almost 20% but mostly 8-10%
> 
> I still think that's a lot.



what is 10-20% increase? I’m looking at loves and JUC line and everything has gone up around 2/3%? E.g the WG love was £6250 now £6400?


----------



## lolakitten

scheurin said:


> Yes, I am suffering alot. Today again -3 %. I'm getting hammered.


Yep same lol. Good time to buy


----------



## papertiger

candyfloz said:


> what is 10-20% increase? I’m looking at loves and JUC line and everything has gone up around 2/3%? E.g the WG love was £6250 now £6400?



EG is this 15.5%?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I was told by my SA USA that Love and Juc are not getting the increase this time, anyone else getting the same message?


----------



## bluebird03

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I was told by my SA USA that Love and Juc are not getting the increase this time, anyone else getting the same message?


Yes, i was told the same


----------



## LAlights

Yup, my SA USA said no love increase!! I asked if she knew which items were being increased and she said "several but don't know exactly"


----------



## lolakitten

papertiger said:


> EG is this 15.5%?
> 
> View attachment 5399584
> View attachment 5399585


Thats a 17% increase!


----------



## ChanelCartier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I was told by my SA USA that Love and Juc are not getting the increase this time, anyone else getting the same message?


Yes I did also. I called the Customer Service number and that's what I was told.


----------



## Swanky

I'm in US; I looked at my wishlist today, I looked at the Loves, a pair of earrings and a Clash ring, none have been increased. . .  so far.


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky said:


> I'm in US; I looked at my wishlist today, I looked at the Loves, a pair of earrings and a Clash ring, none have been increased. . .  so far.


What earrings?   clash ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

I have a HEALTHY wishlist, I can't remember which ones lol
I randomly looked up 3 items from different lines to see if one item went up and another didn't.
Probably Love hoops 


sjunky13 said:


> What earrings?   clash ring is gorgeous!


----------



## south-of-france

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I was told by my SA USA that Love and Juc are not getting the increase this time, anyone else getting the same message?





bluebird03 said:


> Yes, i was told the same





Swanky said:


> I'm in US; I looked at my wishlist today, I looked at the Loves, a pair of earrings and a Clash ring, none have been increased. . .  so far.


No increase on Love and Juc (I looked at) on the Swiss site, but I think (again) on watches w/gold and diamonds.


----------



## papertiger

lolakitten said:


> Thats a 17% increase!



Thanks.  

I _used_ to be quite good at maths


----------



## candyfloz

papertiger said:


> EG is this 15.5%?
> 
> View attachment 5399584
> View attachment 5399585



Looks like for the lower value items they are getting a higher % increase whereas the higher value items have had a lower % increase  - maybe to make the brand more exclusive/ less attainable…


----------



## papertiger

candyfloz said:


> Looks like for the lower value items they are getting a higher % increase whereas the higher value items have had a lower % increase  - maybe to make the brand more exclusive/ less attainable…



It's true that my earrings only went up approximately 10% but I'm not sure that's the reason why.. They will always need sweet, entry level pieces for gifts and literally entry level. It's not like they have a silver line. 

I realise we have some very lucky ladies and gentlemen on here that have amazing presents bought for them but if I was buying my young niece a gift for a birthday I wouldn't want her walking around with something too expensive. I've bought her a diamond set for her first big birthday (18) with my sister, but that's different.

Having jewellery gifts under £500 is a clever way to get younger people interested too.


----------



## MaggyH

papertiger said:


> It's true that my earrings only went up approximately 10% but I'm not sure that's the reason why.. They will always need sweet, entry level pieces for gifts and literally entry level. It's not like they have a silver line.
> 
> I realise we have some very lucky ladies and gentlemen on here that have amazing presents bought for them but if I was buying my young niece a gift for a birthday I wouldn't want her walking around with something too expensive. I've bought her a diamond set for her first big birthday (18) with my sister, but that's different.
> 
> Having jewellery gifts under £500 is a clever way to get younger people interested too.


I totally agree with you. I've lost my Trinity cord bracelet recently and was going to replace it, but now I don't think it's wort it.


----------



## Lady001

in the Netherlands also the love and the juc got an increase. The trinity cord bracelet is now 690 euro.
So happy I got the love bracelet before the increase.


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky said:


> I have a HEALTHY wishlist, I can't remember which ones lol
> I randomly looked up 3 items from different lines to see if one item went up and another didn't.
> Probably Love hoops


Love hoops yay! 
To stay OT, Nothing I want has gone up either! I hope everyone gets their WL!


----------



## Pe1987

Germany update: everything up. Increase is 5% for everything since Monday!


----------



## lolakitten

Swanky said:


> I have a HEALTHY wishlist, I can't remember which ones lol
> I randomly looked up 3 items from different lines to see if one item went up and another didn't.
> Probably Love hoops


Oooo which hoops? I just got love hoops as well  (I also have a healthy WL, slowly chipping away it)


----------



## Swanky

Oh allll the earrings lol
JUC hoops, LOVE hoops, LOVE studs, etc. . .


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> Oooo which hoops? I just got love hoops as well  (I also have a healthy WL, slowly chipping away it)


What love hoops did you get?  Should I make a new WL thread? I am about to buy hoops!! I need advice, lol


----------



## lolakitten

sjunky13 said:


> What love hoops did you get?  Should I make a new WL thread? I am about to buy hoops!! I need advice, lol


The new model, the medium hoop with the alternating diamonds in rose gold.

And to stay OT, that was supposed to be my last splurge before the increase…
Key word supposed


----------



## babyloove

In Europe, 
Cartier love PM went from 4500 to 4600
Juc PM went from 4250 to 4800 
Or am I inverting the two ?


----------



## MaggyH

babyloove said:


> In Europe,
> Cartier love PM went from 4500 to 4600
> Juc PM went from 4250 to 4800
> Or am I inverting the two ?


I guess depends on the country, for me small Love went from 4250 to 4500, regular Love 6600 to 6900 and thin JUC  3200 to 3400 €


----------



## eggpudding

lumkeikei said:


> Look at the trinity cord it’s now $5250…


Oh… thankfully not love or JUC though!


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> I guess depends on the country, for me small Love went from 4250 to 4500, regular Love 6600 to 6900 and thin JUC  3200 to 3400 €



The European prices are quite consitent if the VAT is taken out of account.


----------



## Chivis

Spain: Trinity cord went from 580 euros to 690. Diamond JUC from 12.300 to 12.900 euros. Love Cuff from 4900 to 5150. 36 mm leather bracelet SS Ballon watch from 5750 to 6050. All the Loves and JUC pieces went up!


----------



## mugenprincess

My SA told me the increase is on the 16th for the US but didn't specify what's increasing, nor did I ask


----------



## Deleted 698298

Santos medium went up from £5700 to £5850. I’m happy I got it a month ago


----------



## sleepyD

Does anyone know if the love necklace went up?


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> The new model, the medium hoop with the alternating diamonds in rose gold.
> 
> And to stay OT, that was supposed to be my last splurge before the increase…
> Key word supposed


YAY, love those! How is the diamond presence?


----------



## lilpikachu

In Australia, the Trinity line went up:

Trinity cord: $850 > $960
Trinity ring (small) $1430 > $1470
Trinity ring (classic) $1970 > $2020
Trinity earrings (small): $1840 > $1890

The pricing for the LOVE, JUC and Clash lines looks unchanged for the few items I checked (Clash rings, LOVE and JUC bracelets).

Really glad I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Trinity cord.  I don’t think I would have bought it at the new price.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> In Australia, the Trinity line went up:
> 
> Trinity cord: $850 > $960
> Trinity ring (small) $1430 > $1470
> Trinity ring (classic) $1970 > $2020
> Trinity earrings (small): $1840 > $1890
> 
> The pricing for the LOVE, JUC and Clash lines looks unchanged for the few items I checked (Clash rings, LOVE and JUC bracelets).
> 
> Really glad I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Trinity cord.  I don’t think I would have bought it at the new price.


Happy belated birthday hun!!!

 enjoy your new trinity cord xx


----------



## allykaulitz

Does anyone have information on the clash line? Trying to plan some gifts for my mom’s birthday. Will buy them this weekend if they’re going up in price!


----------



## nycmamaofone

allykaulitz said:


> Does anyone have information on the clash line? Trying to plan some gifts for my mom’s birthday. Will buy them this weekend if they’re going up in price!


Where are you located? In the US, no increase.


----------



## allykaulitz

nycmamaofone said:


> Where are you located? In the US, no increase.


US! thanks!


----------



## emo4488

Anyone else notice there are no prices on a lot of the items in the US this morning?? Is it happening? I was planning to go to Cartier on Wednesday!


----------



## bluebird03

I noticed it last night when I was looking at the trinity ring but didn’t check the others…I do see that items are showing unavailable online along with no prices


----------



## sleepyD

Same with Canadian site! ☹️ No prices n many items not available


----------



## goodcrush

My SA told me it was going to be the 16th a while back. With that, the last time I saw her she did say she didn’t know what collections would be going up or by how much.


----------



## kmang011

Does unavailable mean that they are changing the website to reflect new prices? Is that an increase on all lines then?


----------



## Purseaddict718

Anyone in the US notice all the pieces say unavailable on line and request price?? Changed over this morning.


----------



## ASA2018

Hmmm, when we ordered our pieces in-store end of April, our SA did discuss the intense low inventory they had.  For example, for our Love cuff, he said any average head, each size would have 200 pieces but the size we were ordering was down to 6 pieces across North American inventory.  Maybe they are no longer making orders available online and dedicating to in-store customers?


----------



## ChanelCartier

emo4488 said:


> Anyone else notice there are no prices on a lot of the items in the US this morning?? Is it happening? I was planning to go to Cartier on Wednesday!


OMG! Does that mean the JUC is going up? There are no prices, I checked. Everyone has been saying that the LOVE and JUC wouldn't be going up.


----------



## ChanelCartier

kmang011 said:


> Does unavailable mean that they are changing the website to reflect new prices? Is that an increase on all lines then?


It sure looks that way.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purseaddict718 said:


> Anyone in the US notice all the pieces say unavailable on line and request price?? Changed over this morning.


Yes! Oh no…


----------



## Chloe1004

Purseaddict718 said:


> Anyone in the US notice all the pieces say unavailable on line and request price?? Changed over this morning.


It seems like it. It says request price and unavailable online! I am so relieved that I got what I wanted a couple of weeks ago online! I kept hearing US price increase will happen 5/9 or 5/16! We shall see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## lvchanellvr

It is the same on the Canadian website where it is displaying unavailable online, request price.


----------



## chromemilou

It looks like the prices are slowly being re-listed on the US website. This JUC full pave original size ring is now listed for 13,900. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I jotted down the price of this ring to be 13,400 a week ago. Does anyone know for sure? I thought the JUC and love items were going to be excluded from the price increase this time around at least in the US. Thanks!



			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/rings/juste-un-clou-ring-CRN4748700.html


----------



## ChanelCartier

chromemilou said:


> It looks like the prices are slowly being re-listed on the US website. This JUC full pave original size ring is now listed for 13,900. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I jotted down the price of this ring to be 13,400 a week ago. Does anyone know for sure? I thought the JUC and love items were going to be excluded from the price increase this time around at least in the US. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/rings/juste-un-clou-ring-CRN4748700.html


That's what multiple sources said. But it looks like false information.


----------



## chromemilou

ChanelCartier said:


> That's what multiple sources said. But it looks like false information.


I think you're right. It looks like certain items from the JUC collection are going to be included in the price increase. I just texted my SA and bought the ring that I wanted just in case it goes up tomorrow. So glad he was around! lol.


----------



## ChanelCartier

chromemilou said:


> I think you're right. It looks like certain items from the JUC collection are going to be included in the price increase. I just texted my SA and bought the ring that I wanted just in case it goes up tomorrow. So glad he was around! lol.


That's good. I'm happy for you!


----------



## kmang011

The Ecrou went up 50 USD. It is now 7,300 up from 7,250 USD…not too bad if I’m being honest. 

Classic love is still 6,900. I think they’re trying to keep it under 7,000 for the time being. Panther bracelet did not increase, it is still 8,050!


----------



## Cat Fondler

My SA in Vegas informed me today from what she sees it’s a 1% increase on very few items—love necklaces and white gold Clash. She is checking on the regular JUC bracelet for me.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Cat Fondler said:


> My SA in Vegas informed me today from what she sees it’s a 1% increase on very few items—love necklaces and white gold Clash. She is checking on the regular JUC bracelet for me.


 We will know tomorrow anyway.


----------



## RosiePenners

Looks like prices increased across the board here in the UK. The Panthere bracelet I purchased in March went up £200!


----------



## SDC2003

are there any us increases? I can hardly tell. Love classic looks the same, but not sure about the regular juc.


----------



## bluebird03

Regular JUC is the same


----------



## lvchanellvr

This is what I see so far for Canadian prices: (Please note, this is not an exhaustive list)

Small increase for:
Regular Love (YG & RG) was $8,600 and is now $8,650 CDN.
Small Love (YG & RG) was $5,550 and is now $5,600 CDN

Small and regular size JUC with diamonds are the same prices (YG & RG), $5,900 & $15,600 CDN respectively.

JUC ring (diamonds) (YG & RG) was $7,000 and is now $7,050 CDN.

JUC ring small (YG & RG) was $1,540 and is now $1,550 CDN.

JUC ring regular (YG & RG) remained the same at $3,150 CDN.

Cartier D'Armour necklaces appear to be the same prices.

Overall, not so bad this time. I hope no one went into debt to buy their pieces!


----------



## redjellybean

Also in Canada 
Love necklace with three diamonds: increased by $200 
Small JUC bracelet no diamond : increased by $100


----------



## Swanky

In US, 
Small White Love with 6 diamonds, no change
White regular Love no change
Pave white small Love ring no change
White Clash small ring no change
Small Love bracelet in YG no change
JUC small YG with diamonds no change


----------



## Roarxx

US
necklaces 
d'amour xs YG no change
d'amour small YG no change
interlocking love YG 2370 to 2380


----------



## AEmgee

In Canada:

Some timepieces actually had a price DECREASE
Example:


			https://www.cartier.com/en-ca/watches/womens-watches/ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch-CRW4BB0023.html
		

Was CDN$14,400, now $14,300.


----------



## RAEDAY

In US:  The Trinity cord bracelet increased from $610 to $680.


----------



## redjellybean

raedaybaby said:


> In US:  The Trinity cord bracelet increased from $610 to $680.


In Canada it’s $840 today, it was 700+ before the increase


----------



## sparklywacky

raedaybaby said:


> In US:  The Trinity cord bracelet increased from $610 to $680.


I think it has been $680 for a while now, no? I think the price was $680 when I checked last week, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Luvshandbags

sparklywacky said:


> I think it has been $680 for a while now, no? I think the price was $680 when I checked last week, though I could be wrong.


I just got one on Mothers Day at South Coast plaza last weekend and it was $610. So it definitely increased.


----------



## Cat Fondler

sparklywacky said:


> I think it has been $680 for a while now, no? I think the price was $680 when I checked last week, though I could be wrong.


It was $610 yesterday or Saturday on the US website.


----------



## sparklywacky

The large stainless steel Tank Must watch is now $3350. It was $3150 when I got mine last March.


----------



## sparklywacky

There aren’t any increases for most of the jewelry in the US. The pieces I got my eyes on still have the same prices.

Cartier US definitely benefited from all these price increase rumors because a lot of us did some panic buying and it seems like there were SAs who played along with these rumors just so they can sell/meet their sales goals.


----------



## south-of-france

Instead of jewelry I bought Richemont stock this time! Although I didn’t see any increase here.


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Instead of jewelry I bought Richemont stock this time! Although I didn’t see any increase here.



Not a bad timing, though. Plus you get a dividend which you don't get on our JUC and Loves  

btt. the minor increases just reflect the appreciation of the USD but that may reverse hence larger ones may be coming next year.


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> Not a bad timing, though. Plus you get a dividend which you don't get on our JUC and Loves
> 
> btt. the minor increases just reflect the appreciation of the USD but that may reverse hence larger ones may be coming next year.



Yes, I meant I didn’t see much of an increase on jewelry, but already a little on the stock
Right now I’m content with my stacks.


----------



## juliarose77

sparklywacky said:


> There aren’t any increases for most of the jewelry in the US. The pieces I got my eyes on still have the same prices.
> 
> Cartier US definitely benefited from all these price increase rumors because a lot of us did some panic buying and it seems like there were SAs who played along with these rumors just so they can sell/meet their sales goals.


Exactly this lol


----------



## rat_stack

I definitely have no regrets buying my Ecrou, but for sure I bought it a few months before I planned to, in fear of an increase. Well now, don’t I feel a bit silly, it only went up $50


----------



## scheurin

Most likely you did not follow the Richemont investor conference but they - I believe it was Mr. Rupert - said that they will increase the prices to reflect the costs and not to rip off customers as other brands did.


----------



## newcalimommy

Has anyone heard of a June 1st price increase in the US?


----------



## nycmamaofone

newcalimommy said:


> Has anyone heard of a June 1st price increase in the US?


Why would there be a June increase?


----------



## scheurin

To keep this thread alive


----------



## Swanky

newcalimommy said:


> Has anyone heard of a June 1st price increase in the US?


There was just a price increase this month on a few pieces


----------



## newcalimommy

nycmamaofone said:


> Why would there be a June increase?



?


----------



## newcalimommy

Swanky said:


> There was just a price increase this month on a few pieces



Thank you.  I don’t follow this thread regularly that’s why the question


----------



## scheurin

Maybe we could idle this thread for 6 months now?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

scheurin said:


> Maybe we could idle this thread for 6 months now?



Please


----------



## Swanky

You’re always free to ignore it


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I actually meant this in a positive way, like hopefully we do not hear about anymore price increase rumors for at least six months and not month to month like we’ve been hearing through here lately  lol we need a break sometimes that’s all (:


----------



## Chopan

My SA kept telling me there would be a price increase but it didn’t go up on the item I was interested in lol. Really not impressed with the level of info and service. Still happy with what I got though!


----------



## sjunky13

I miss this thread......


----------



## scheurin

sjunky13 said:


> I miss this thread......



I'm sure we don't have to wait until next year ....


----------



## Swanky

sjunky13 said:


> I miss this thread......


 I can’t with you lol


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky said:


> I can’t with you lol


Come on , you know you miss it too!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

scheurin said:


> I'm sure we don't have to wait until next year ....


It did force a purchase for me, so I guess effective!


----------



## south-of-france

When I saw that this thread was acrive again, I thought oh no! But now I‘m hey guys!


----------



## ChanelFan29

I’m done buying Cartier, but I always pop in to see what’s shaking.


----------



## troweplol

thank you for the info!


----------



## south-of-france

I read some chatter on fb regarding an upcoming price increase. Nothing too specific yet, but soon. Some even said a few pieces with diamonds went up already. It might also be different for Europe/US/… with the currency changes lately.


----------



## livethelake

Oyyyyy


----------



## blinggirl74

Lord


----------



## scheurin

It's really about time if compared to other brands.


----------



## south-of-france

Hello fellow stockholder


----------



## nycmamaofone

south-of-france said:


> I read some chatter on fb regarding an upcoming price increase. Nothing too specific yet, but soon. Some even said a few pieces with diamonds went up already. It might also be different for Europe/US/… with the currency changes lately.


I feel like ignoring these rumors until we have more solid intel. This past year I got so worked up over the price increases and  they turned out to be duds. Of course, it will eventually happen, but until then I plan on being zen lol.


----------



## Swanky

nycmamaofone said:


> I feel like ignoring these rumors until we have more solid intel. This past year I got so worked up over the price increases and  they turned out to be duds. Of course, it will eventually happen, but until then I plan on being zen lol.



Agreed... inevitable? Yes.  But until it happens, it's a rumor!


----------



## sassification

south-of-france said:


> I read some chatter on fb regarding an upcoming price increase. Nothing too specific yet, but soon. Some even said a few pieces with diamonds went up already. It might also be different for Europe/US/… with the currency changes lately.



My SA told me, some C D cartier prices have increased, ard mid Aug


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, I stated that it was a rumor. Some people are interested in unconfirmed chatter, some are not. Feel free to do whatever!


----------



## americanroyal89

Anyone else notice the prices on the US site are wonky?


----------



## Loriad

americanroyal89 said:


> Anyone else notice the prices on the US site are wonky?
> 
> View attachment 5604038


Yes!


----------



## Blingthang

americanroyal89 said:


> Anyone else notice the prices on the US site are wonky?
> 
> View attachment 5604038


Yikes!


----------



## Yodabest

The comma is just in the wrong place for all the prices. It doesn’t even say this piece is $69,000…… it‘s saying it’s a price with a number that does’t exist lol. It’s like math with bad grammar.


----------



## scheurin

I like this increase


----------



## emo4488

I told my husband we should bought more cartier…..that is doing even better than real estate


----------



## SummerLioness

Mid October for Europe is what I was told by my   SA.


----------



## chaumetlovermc

Any word of increases in Canada?


----------



## Bagaholic9

Any news for USA?


----------



## CrazyCool01

My SA indicated no price  increase news so far


----------



## drifter

I was told November


----------



## Luvshandbags

drifter said:


> I was told November


What country?


----------



## drifter

Luvshandbags said:


> What country?


Malaysia


----------



## vandie14

Hi girls, just wanted to let you know that Cartier price increase is coming beginning October. My SA in switzerland has just informed me!!


----------



## Esnjay

just to add to this, my SA in Australia has confirmed price increase of between 5 to 7% on Oct 15/16th.


----------



## LittleStar88

Well, it appears I’ll be needing to buy something before then!


----------



## sparklebunny

Any news about the US?


----------



## Luvshandbags

drifter said:


> Malaysia


Thank you!


----------



## EvaH

Price increase confirmed in the UK too from October.


----------



## sg44

EvaH said:


> Price increase confirmed in the UK too from October.


Do you know what % and on which lines? Thank you


----------



## elleb5

I was just told by an SA in Greece that there’s a global increase coming Oct 15th. She said 3-5%


----------



## ChanellenahC

Anyone’s SA in the US confirm this upcoming increase?


----------



## Amortentia

A Personal Shopper posted about this on Instagram and I panicked! Finally pulled the trigger on a Trinity necklace I’ve had my eye on for the past 3 years. It will be an early Christmas present from Me to Me.


----------



## candyfloz

Confirmed price increase U.K. on 17th October with my SA. % increase tbc with them but I would assume this would be a significant one for the U.K. as the gbp is at all time low with other major currencies…


----------



## heyyu

My SA in Spain also told me price increase!


----------



## artax

Price increase confirmed for Germany too.. from Oct. 17th..


----------



## nycmamaofone

ChanellenahC said:


> Anyone’s SA in the US confirm this upcoming increase?


Mine said none for US.


----------



## EvaH

sg44 said:


> Do you know what % and on which lines? Thank you


I didn't ask for that but she mentioned it when I was considering purchasing something from the Trinity range. I imagine we can add Love & Juste un clou too!


----------



## ChanellenahC

nycmamaofone said:


> Mine said none for US.


I’ve been hearing conflicting things but guess we’ll all find out soon!


----------



## tiffness

My SA said they were alerted  that there will be a price change on 10/17. He said that it’s hard to say because sometimes it’s impacts only a few items and sometimes it can even mean a decrease. They don’t have specifics. We are in the US.


----------



## scheurin

tiffness said:


> We are in the US.


I really appreciate that you state where you are from. Too many others here just think we know that or they believe they are in the center of the world.

Btt: the US increase will be moderate if any as the USD gained so much. I'm a bit worried about Europe, though. This time I didn't follow up myself as I'm awaiting my custom offer


----------



## Summerof89

Purchased a JUC and a LOVE today, before the confirmed upcoming price increase on 10.17


----------



## stockcharlie

tiffness said:


> My SA said they were alerted  that there will be a price change on 10/17. He said that it’s hard to say because sometimes it’s impacts only a few items and sometimes it can even mean a decrease. They don’t have specifics. We are in the US.


Relatively new on fine jewelry.. has anyone seen a price decrease in US in the past??


----------



## Saaski

I was just told that the US increase is going to be quite small, and not on many pieces. It might be as @scheurin said, that other countries will have a bigger increase due to currency value.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Confirmed price adjustment in Hong Kong on 17 Oct.


----------



## tiffness

stockcharlie said:


> Relatively new on fine jewelry.. has anyone seen a price decrease in US in the past??


I’ve heard of the prices dropping on a few (less popular) pieces in the past. If you search this thread, I think there may have been some mentioned before.


----------



## sjunky13

Increase for sure on the 17th. Random items.
Only some of the clash items, not clash earrings. . Small increase, only 1% on most items. All love rings going up. 

The cleansing kit has been discontinued as well. No plans as of now to replace it.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sjunky13 said:


> Increase for sure on the 17th. Random items.
> Only some of the clash items, not clash earrings. . Small increase, only 1% on most items. All love rings going up.
> 
> The cleansing kit has been discontinued as well. No plans as of now to replace it.


Which country?


----------



## sjunky13

nycmamaofone said:


> Which country?


USA hun.


----------



## v_fashionn

sjunky13 said:


> Increase for sure on the 17th. Random items.
> Only some of the clash items, not clash earrings. . Small increase, only 1% on most items. All love rings going up.
> 
> The cleansing kit has been discontinued as well. No plans as of now to replace it.


Do you know if this includes the juc collection?


----------



## sjunky13

v_fashionn said:


> Do you know if this includes the juc collection?


I know it doesn't include small ring. I'm not sure about the bracelets. 
this increase is so random. Example, medium clash bracelet going up, small is not.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Went into Cartier boutique in Melbourne, my SA told me that price increase is on most collections inc Love/JUC on Oct 17th —5% increase (Australia)


----------



## stockcharlie

Traveling to Hong Kong in Oct and Paris in Dec - do you think it’s cheaper to buy in HK before price increase or in Paris after price increase and VAT refund? I’m located in US with $$ sales tax. TIA!


----------



## _leprojet

Hi all,
As most of you have said, there is an increase in the U.K. on 17th October- does anyone have the % or £ amount?
Thank you!


----------



## CrazyCool01

_leprojet said:


> Hi all,
> As most of you have said, there is an increase in the U.K. on 17th October- does anyone have the % or £ amount?
> Thank you!


5% increase across most collection.


----------



## _leprojet

CrazyCool01 said:


> 5% increase across most collection.


Thank you!


----------



## _leprojet

Just heard back from my SA - love bracelet will be increasing by 6%


----------



## sparklebunny

My SA let me know that there will be an increase coming soon and across all products. No other details (USA here).


----------



## Kaykay15

Does anyone know if there is an increase in Canada? I plan on going on October 23rd to try the love bracelet and potentially buy.


----------



## kmang011

When is the price increase in Japan?


----------



## wren

Are watch prices increasing in Europe and the US also?


----------



## candyfloz

Sa confirmed U.K. price increase on jewellery 5% on watches around 2-3% next week - not as scary as I would have thought given gbp has been very volatile!


----------



## dilsta

Went in to Cartier in London today, for anyone who's interested, the small plain love bracelet model in YG will be priced £4100 (from current £3850). The large Love Hoops in YG will be £3750 (from current £3550). The price tags had already been changed to the new prices, so the SA had to check on the system what the current prices were.


----------



## 3lena

dilsta said:


> Went in to Cartier in London today, for anyone who's interested, the small plain love bracelet model in YG will be priced £4100 (from current £3850). The large Love Hoops in YG will be £3750 (from current £3550). The price tags had already been changed to the new prices, so the SA had to check on the system what the current prices were.


Thank you! Did you manage to check how much the regular love bracelet was?


----------



## ChanelCartier

If you call customer service (U.S) they can tell you what lines will be increasing. They told me the JUC line will not be increasing.


----------



## sparklebunny

ChanelCartier said:


> If you call customer service (U.S) they can tell you what lines will be increasing. They told me the JUC line will not be increasing.


Any info about the Love bracelets?


----------



## dilsta

3lena said:


> Thank you! Did you manage to check how much the regular love bracelet was?


No, sorry I was not looking at that piece, but I guess you can assume a 6% increase on the current price.


----------



## Luvshandbags

My SA at Costa Mesa Boutique in the US says no word of increase and she has been reliable every time. Even when there was a rumor of a price increase she said it was only fragrances earlier this year or last I can’t remember and she was right. HTH


----------



## sparklebunny

sparklebunny said:


> Any info about the Love bracelets?


Answering my own question here—I decided to call Cartier directly and inquired about the small Love bracelet (plain, YG/RG). The rep told me no increases for that in the US.


----------



## cartier

Saw this on Facebook today.  Posted by a Cartier reseller in New York


----------



## nycmamaofone

I doubled checked with my SA in the US and she said minimal if any increases. No increase on Love bracelets.


----------



## HermesNovice

May I ask does anyone hear of any increase on the clash line in US?


----------



## SDC2003

cartier said:


> Saw this on Facebook today.  Posted by a Cartier reseller in New York
> 
> View attachment 5630166


I would be careful relying on anything posted in those reseller groups. They’re often wrong. We’ve already had several here in the us verify no price increase. Also this looks like a repost from diamonds in Dubai. She is often wrong and she may be speaking about European prices.


----------



## cartier

SDC2003 said:


> I would be careful relying on anything posted in those reseller groups. They’re often wrong. We’ve already had several here in the us verify no price increase. Also this looks like a repost from diamonds in Dubai. She is often wrong and she may be speaking about European prices.


No she is a legit reseller in New York that I have purchased from in the past.  But I agree no amount of speculation will give us the truth.  Just have to wait and see!


----------



## fashionelite

cartier said:


> No she is a legit reseller in New York that I have purchased from in the past.  But I agree no amount of speculation will give us the truth.  Just have to wait and see!


She is a legit reseller but the photo she posted is an Instagram story from someone. It’s not an official Cartier post.


----------



## cartier

fashionelite said:


> She is a legit reseller but the photo she posted is an Instagram story from someone. It’s not an official Cartier post.



Ah ok I see!! Thank you


----------



## RJY

I just ordered a trinity ring from the US online store. If you call them, they have a list of which items are increasing and by how much.


----------



## tiffness

For the US: I called the customer service line and the rep was able to confirm. No changes to the Love or JUC bracelet lines. She said she would have to look up items individually but has only seen changes to the Trinity line and Love necklaces (w/ diamonds). Minor price decreases on a couple of watches.


----------



## vinotastic

HermesNovice said:


> May I ask does anyone hear of any increase on the clash line in US?


I think I read a few pages back that the medium bracelet was increasing, but not the small.


----------



## sjunky13

vinotastic said:


> I think I read a few pages back that the medium bracelet was increasing, but not the small.


Hey you!!  

Yes medium clash, not small!!


----------



## HermesNovice

sjunky13 said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> Yes medium clash, not small!!


Any news on the clash ring?


----------



## ana_x

Selfridges seem to be selling everything at the new prices already...very odd, but I guess gives us an idea of what the increase will be in the UK


----------



## 3lena

ana_x said:


> Selfridges seem to be selling everything at the new prices already...very odd, but I guess gives us an idea of what the increase will be in the UK


Omg you’re right! Classic Love bracelet went up by £400


----------



## elizapav

I’m in the US, I visited with my SA in person this week and they are calling it a “Price Adjustment” because it is variable and some prices are going down. I was looking at diamond pieces which were going up in price by 5-8%. I wasn’t in a rush to purchase anything by 10/17 here. It may actually inflate the reseller market if people are rushing or concerned, TBD, we did not discuss that, just my own thought.


----------



## scheurin

Just confirmed 5-10 % in Europe starting Monday. They already have the new price tags on every item.


----------



## candyfloz

3lena said:


> Omg you’re right! Classic Love bracelet went up by £400
> 
> View attachment 5631678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631679


I had a quick comparison of the pieces I have and it looks like most of the lines are up 6.5% with some items up 11%! Pretty steep compared to the previous adjustments but I think it’s expected given the current climate…


----------



## lvchanellvr

I was in the store yesterday and asked my SA if she knew of an upcoming price increase and she said she hadn't heard anything. I am based in Canada and we are already priced at the high range of the scale compared to other countries.


----------



## Kaykay15

when I called Vancouver they told me no news of price increase so to keep my appt for the 23rd. Not sure if they can actually disclose this but crossing my fingers its accurate.


----------



## Acehuche

In Spain, price increase starts on Monday 17th... Fully confirmed. I saw the tags on the pieces.


----------



## glamourbag

Kaykay15 said:


> when I called Vancouver they told me no news of price increase so to keep my appt for the 23rd. Not sure if they can actually disclose this but crossing my fingers its accurate.


Yes. Its just called a price adjustment and its on very very very few items and its very minimal %.


----------



## lilpikachu

Price increase confirmed for Australian customers as of 17/10/2022 - not sure what collections are affected this time round though.

All I do know is that none of the Clash pieces I was looking at (SM Clash bracelet and SM Clash ring) are in stock (in my size) on the website.  Wasn’t meant to be I guess


----------



## Kaykay15

glamourbag said:


> Yes. Its just called a price adjustment and its on very very very few items and its very minimal %.


Oh thanks good to know. Hoping to get the love bracelet after extensive research lol.


----------



## glamourbag

Kaykay15 said:


> Oh thanks good to know. Hoping to get the love bracelet after extensive research lol.


That is exciting. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## melificent

rita2129 said:


> I just ordered a trinity ring from the US online store. If you call them, they have a list of which items are increasing and by how much.


Congrats on your new ring! I’ve been eyeing this one - did you hear if the price is increasing on it?


----------



## RJY

melificent said:


> Congrats on your new ring! I’ve been eyeing this one - did you hear if the price is increasing on it?


Thank you. I was told it was going up 5%. My local boutique did say they'd honor the old price if I needed to exchange the size, which I may actually need to do. Made an appointment for Tuesday, so we'll see if the price goes up and they keep their word. It's not a huge amount in the grand scheme of things, but the principle. I'm not overly fond of my local boutique based on prior experiences.


----------



## melificent

rita2129 said:


> Thank you. I was told it was going up 5%. My local boutique did say they'd honor the old price if I needed to exchange the size, which I may actually need to do. Made an appointment for Tuesday, so we'll see if the price goes up and they keep their word. It's not a huge amount in the grand scheme of things, but the principle. I'm not overly fond of my local boutique based on prior experiences.


Thank you for the info! I agree re: the principle, and I hope they do honor the old price if you end up exchanging - keep us updated! I'm in the same boat with not being 100% sure on size, I could technically go tomorrow to try on but I'm partially overthinking that the prices might go up tomorrow and partially not sure if I want to spend my Sunday making the trek over there, so I think I'll order tonight and hope they also honor it if I need to change. Worst case scenario I guess they do offer one time resizing for free? But I'm not sure I'd want to compromise the structural integrity of the ring right out of the box to save a few $$

Now I'm wondering if I should jump on other pieces I've had my eye on, and all this overthinking has me curious if part of their motivation for price increases is to boost short term sales from all the panic buys surrounding it


----------



## lolakitten

The Canadian site this morning has “request price” for so many items that were notmal add to bag last night. *Something* is changing….


----------



## chaerimk

lolakitten said:


> The Canadian site this morning has “request price” for so many items that were notmal add to bag last night. *Something* is changing….


Same for US site. Price increase will most likely happen to anything that have "request price".


----------



## Chloe1004

chaerimk said:


> Same for US site. Price increase will most likely happen to anything that have "request price".


Just bought the love necklace today in US and my SA said it’s happening tomorrow. He checked the system but said plain loves and JUC will stay the same. However, at first he thought my love necklace will be increasing. So who knows.


----------



## scheurin

Europe here this time, some larger increases of 5-10 %; other items stay the same.


----------



## CrazyCool01

price increase has happened in Australia, website is updated. 
Love bracelet has gone up by 700AUD 
juc bracelet (regular size) has gone up by 500$


----------



## nashpoo

Chloe1004 said:


> Just bought the love necklace today in US and my SA said it’s happening tomorrow. He checked the system but said plain loves and JUC will stay the same. However, at first he thought my love necklace will be increasing. So who knows.


Plain jucs.. so the juc with diamonds just on the nail head will be going up?


----------



## Chloe1004

nashpoo said:


> Plain jucs.. so the juc with diamonds just on the nail head will be going up?


Not very sure. I wasn’t really interested in the JUC so I didn’t ask. I guess we will find out tomorrow in a few hours from now.


----------



## stephbb9

How about the Clash collection? Looking at earrings.


----------



## artax

As I wrote before… price increase happened in Europe…


----------



## candyfloz

Looks like they are updating their site haha


----------



## blinggirl74

US website says maintenance in progress until 4:30am.  So I guess it’s happening.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

2:00 am PST here in Vegas. I don’t see any price changes on Love and JUC.


----------



## south-of-france

Me neither (Switzerland).


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I just looked on the US website and the Love collection seems to be the same price. Even the necklaces. It's 6:22 am here.


----------



## lilpikachu

Prices definitely went up in Australia:

Trinity on cord: 1060AUD (was 850AUD in April 2022 and went up to 960AUD in May 2022)
SM Clash bracelet: 10,600AUD (was 10,100AUD)
SM Clash ring: 3400AUD (was 3250AUD)

Too bad there was no stock of the Clash pieces (in my size) on the website


----------



## kim487

I’m shocked. The Cartier d’amour (bigger model)necklace is cheaper. Bought it earlier this year for 3150$ (canada) and it’s now 2780$


----------



## lvchanellvr

kim487 said:


> I’m shocked. The Cartier d’amour (bigger model)necklace is cheaper. Bought it earlier this year for 3150$ (canada) and it’s now 2780$


Yes, I do see the change in price. The prices are now:

XS = $1,080
S = $1,570
L = $2,780

I was choosing between D'Amour and the 1895 and chose the latter. They may be choosing a lesser quality diamond for the D'Amour collection but not entirely sure.

I am shocked too. It could possibly be an error in the Canadian system.


----------



## kim487

lvchanellvr said:


> Yes, I do see the change in price. The prices are now:
> 
> XS = $1,080
> S = $1,570
> L = $2,780
> 
> I was choosing between D'Amour and the 1895 and chose the latter. They may be choosing a lesser quality diamond for the D'Amour collection but not entirely sure.
> 
> I am shocked too. It could possibly be an error in the Canadian system.


They weren’t selling the 1895 when I purchased but I think I would have chosen it over the Cartier d’amour! That being said I really love mine and it’s such a good everyday piece


----------



## melificent

In the US, some trinity rings now have price ranges which i haven’t seen before. The classic is $1420 - $1490. I bought it Saturday for $1420. I figured it might be for bigger sizes which would equal more material but it doesn’t seem to be the case, i wonder if they’re just slowly rolling it out on their more standard pieces and it’ll eventually be the upper limit.


----------



## love4HLV

The WG love went up with €350 here in Belgium . It now costs more than 8000€, which is insane to me.


----------



## bella_vita

I was in the Paris / Place Vendome store last week and the entire store already had adjusted price tags. The price increase went into effect today (17 October).


----------



## 7777777

I believe D’Amour were decreased, USA.


----------



## RJY

melificent said:


> Thank you for the info! I agree re: the principle, and I hope they do honor the old price if you end up exchanging - keep us updated! I'm in the same boat with not being 100% sure on size, I could technically go tomorrow to try on but I'm partially overthinking that the prices might go up tomorrow and partially not sure if I want to spend my Sunday making the trek over there, so I think I'll order tonight and hope they also honor it if I need to change. Worst case scenario I guess they do offer one time resizing for free? But I'm not sure I'd want to compromise the structural integrity of the ring right out of the box to save a few $$
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should jump on other pieces I've had my eye on, and all this overthinking has me curious if part of their motivation for price increases is to boost short term sales from all the panic buys surrounding it


I ended up sticking with my original size that I purchased online but my local boutique surprised me. I was greeted warmly, the concierge remembered me and the SA was lovely. The concierge just asked to look at my receipt to make sure I was within the 30 day return/exchange window and then was happy to honor an even exchange. I thought I'd be there for less than five minutes but I ended up spending half an hour there, trying on pieces for the future. Never have been treated so well in that store before. Come to think of it, I also received really good, friendly service in Chanel today. This was the first time I've been in that mall when the usual suspects (LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc) didn't have a line to get in. Maybe that's why everyone was nicer?

One thing I noticed on the website this morning is that (my original) size 58 is still $1030. The 59 I went in to try says $1080 on the website. This made me curious so when I got home I checked all the available sizes online. Only the 58 and 46 were $1080, the rest are still $1030. Not much of a difference in the grand scheme of course, but it seems weird.


----------



## greenstars

Bought the JUC a year ago, so happy i did because the price difference now is huge i live in France


----------



## m45ha

7777777 said:


> I believe D’Amour were decreased, USA.


Anyone know how it is in Australia?


----------



## Fashion412

Chloe1004 said:


> Just bought the love necklace today in US and my SA said it’s happening tomorrow. He checked the system but said plain loves and JUC will stay the same. However, at first he thought my love necklace will be increasing. So who knows.


I got the love necklace as well a couple weeks ago and I think it was $2,250 and now it's $2,380 (USD)!  So glad I pulled the trigger.


----------



## dbcelly

rita2129 said:


> Only the 58 and 46 were $1080, the rest are still $1030. Not much of a difference in the grand scheme of course, but it seems weird.


This is weird! I'd undestand if the larger sizes were more expensive because more gold is used, but to only increase the pricing on 2 sizes... maybe it's because they're more popular sizes?


----------



## melificent

rita2129 said:


> I ended up sticking with my original size that I purchased online but my local boutique surprised me. I was greeted warmly, the concierge remembered me and the SA was lovely. The concierge just asked to look at my receipt to make sure I was within the 30 day return/exchange window and then was happy to honor an even exchange. I thought I'd be there for less than five minutes but I ended up spending half an hour there, trying on pieces for the future. Never have been treated so well in that store before. Come to think of it, I also received really good, friendly service in Chanel today. This was the first time I've been in that mall when the usual suspects (LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc) didn't have a line to get in. Maybe that's why everyone was nicer?
> 
> One thing I noticed on the website this morning is that (my original) size 58 is still $1030. The 59 I went in to try says $1080 on the website. This made me curious so when I got home I checked all the available sizes online. Only the 58 and 46 were $1080, the rest are still $1030. Not much of a difference in the grand scheme of course, but it seems weird.


Yay I'm glad you had a good experience and were able to exchange! I feel like I can tell within the first five mins of being in the store if I'm going to be rushed or not and it definitely helps if it's not too busy. Yeah the sizes that are priced higher make no sense, even though the difference is so small.

It turns out the size I ordered is too big, I'm between exchanging by mail or just going in depending on how impatient I feel by the time the weekend rolls around . I'm slightly worried because I had to cut the string/tag off in order to properly try it on, since the string kept getting tangled in between the rings and I couldn't tell if that was making it feel smaller (it was). And there are a few tiny scratches on it due to the way it moves when trying it on, although I only had it out of the box for maybe 20 minutes at most. But my wife was able to exchange her wedding band after a week of wearing it with no problem, so I'm hoping it will be fine. If not too off topic, curious if anyone has had a tough time with returns?


----------



## LV82

m45ha said:


> Anyone know how it is in Australia?


 The bracelet was $9950 for the YG classic love, now it’s $10,500 
Hope this helps you


----------



## Huniixo

Hi does anyone know if the Juste Un Clou Bracelet small model went up? And by how much?


----------



## RJY

Huniixo said:


> Hi does anyone know if the Juste Un Clou Bracelet small model went up? And by how much?


I'm in the US. I bought the small model in yellow gold in May. I just looked at the website and it's still the same price.


----------



## coffeenpurses

For some reason in US website JUC diamonds bracelet 16cm price is showing as $15,600 while the rest is $3K cheaper.. Is this a bug?


----------



## sjunky13

coffeenpurses said:


> For some reason in US website JUC diamonds bracelet 16cm price is showing as $15,600 while the rest is $3K cheaper.. Is this a bug?


Mine shows $12500.


----------



## coffeenpurses

sjunky13 said:


> Mine shows $12500.


Thanks! Are you looking at the yellow gold size 16cm? Shows $15,600 for me, so weird!


----------



## sjunky13

coffeenpurses said:


> View attachment 5640409
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Are you looking at the yellow gold size 16cm? Shows $15,600 for me, so weird!


You are right! I was looking at rose gold, not yellow.I am sure it is a typo mistake.


----------



## lvchanellvr

coffeenpurses said:


> View attachment 5640409
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Are you looking at the yellow gold size 16cm? Shows $15,600 for me, so weird!


@coffeenpurses FYI, the $15.6k price is for Canada.


----------



## coffeenpurses

sjunky13 said:


> You are right! I was looking at rose gold, not yellow.I am sure it is a typo mistake.


Lol I hope so!! I almost had a heart attack thinking it’s another price increase


----------



## coffeenpurses

lvchanellvr said:


> @coffeenpurses FYI, the $15.6k price is for Canada.


Uh oh, that is so odd! Has something like this happened before? I’m wondering if it’s a mistake, it’s a 25% price jump…


----------



## lvchanellvr

coffeenpurses said:


> Uh oh, that is so odd! Has something like this happened before? I’m wondering if it’s a mistake, it’s a 25% price jump…


I believe you may be on the Canadian website vs the US website. Hence, the 2 different prices.


----------



## coffeenpurses

lvchanellvr said:


> I believe you may be on the Canadian website vs the US website. Hence, the 2 different prices.


It shows all the other sizes $12,500 though. Only size 16cm shows up as $15,600, maybe someone got confused which country they’re editing and entered the wrong price.


----------



## lvchanellvr

coffeenpurses said:


> It shows all the other sizes $12,500 though. Only size 16cm shows up as $15,600, maybe someone got confused which country they’re editing and entered the wrong price.


Ugh, I see! Definitely a mistake on their part. I just checked the US website and they have the price in a range from $12.5 - $15.6k. 


The JUC with diamonds is definitely $15.6k in Canada.


----------



## k5ml3k

I got nervous bc I’m planning on getting the yellow JUC w diamonds and my SA didn’t mention the price increase. I think it must be a typo because the other sizes are coming up $12.5k in the US website.


----------



## coffeenpurses

k5ml3k said:


> I got nervous bc I’m planning on getting the yellow JUC w diamonds and my SA didn’t mention the price increase. I think it must be a typo because the other sizes are coming up $12.5k in the US website.


Me too! I thought they only increased prices once a year, would be brave to do another increase in the midst of this economy.


----------



## BabyBenV

Hi All, just checking if everyone know that the Cartier Japan has already adjusted their prices today, or whether their current price in Cartier JP site is pre-increase or already post-increase? Many thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

BabyBenV said:


> Hi All, just checking if everyone know that the Cartier Japan has already adjusted their prices today, or whether their current price in Cartier JP site is pre-increase or already post-increase? Many thanks!


They adjusted the price in July, so the current price is post increase already. Due to the low exchange rate, it is almost 20% less than the price in HK.


----------



## BabyBenV

Cartier Forever said:


> They adjusted the price in July, so the current price is post increase already. Due to the low exchange rate, it is almost 20% less than the price in HK.


Thanks... It's just quite unexpected where the price adjustments aren't done simultaneously even in Asia Pacific. SG and MY will have price adjustments on 01-Nov.


----------



## Cartier Forever

BabyBenV said:


> Thanks... It's just quite unexpected where the price adjustments aren't done simultaneously even in Asia Pacific. SG and MY will have price adjustments on 01-Nov.


Not sure if Japan will have another adjustment in Nov, cause their price is really low when comparing to HK now.


----------



## eolo19

BabyBenV said:


> Thanks... It's just quite unexpected where the price adjustments aren't done simultaneously even in Asia Pacific. SG and MY will have price adjustments on 01-Nov.


hihi do you know if the adjustment is across the board including watches or just jewellery?


----------



## BabyBenV

eolo19 said:


> hihi do you know if the adjustment is across the board including watches or just jewellery?


I am sorry - i am not sure about this. I only enquired about Love bracelets


----------



## costa

eolo19 said:


> hihi do you know if the adjustment is across the board including watches or just jewellery?


Price went up for gold  watches


----------



## BabyBenV

It seems Japan will revise the prices again on 15-Nov. Any intel which items will be affected? Many thanks!


----------



## kmang011

Not surprised… I was just in Japan two weeks ago. Big price difference from the U.S. I bought a small JUC and it was about 2700 USD with the 10% vat discount for foreigners worked into the price and a weak yen as compared to 3400 USD here in Florida plus 7% additional sales tax. Big difference. At least a 900 dollar savings for the small JUC when all is said and done. 

I also bought a Cartier blanket for 995 USD in Japan versus 1500 here in the US plus 7 percent sales tax. Again, big difference at least saved 600 USD.


----------



## scheurin

As you surely not following the Richemont Q2 Q&A they just mentioned a possibe increase in 3-5 months from now.


----------



## RosiePenners

scheurin said:


> As you surely not following the Richemont Q3 Q&A they just mentioned a possibe increase in 3-5 months from now.


Wow, another one in such a short time span from the last one.


----------



## scheurin

Just to make it clear: They spoke about a POSSIBLE increase as I wrote above. Nothing given as for yet. They also confirmed the increase was in the single mid digits in the last 6 months what we obviously observed and discussed here.


----------

